# TC Top Recommended Post-1950 Works - Voting



## MoonlightSonata

The aim of this project is to compile a list of works written after 1950 that are most recommended by TC members.

*Procedure*:
You may vote every 9 hours.
Votes should be in the following format:
_After (last poster)
(work 1) / (work 2)
(updated board)
_

The first work voted for receives two points, and the second receives one point. 
The first time a work is voted for, it is added to the _nominated_ list along with the number of points and the name of the poster who nominated it. When someone else _(not the person who originally nominated the work)_ votes for it, the work is moved to the _seconded_ list. You may once again vote for a work you originally nominated once it has been seconded.

When the most popular work has 7 points more than the next-highest scoring, it is removed from the board and added to the list of nominated works.*

For example, a vote might look like this:



> After (someone)
> Beethoven / Bach
> 
> Nominated:
> Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 2 - MoonlightSonata
> Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 1 - MoonlightSonata
> 
> Seconded:


The next vote might look like this:


> After MoonlightSonata:
> Stravinsky / Bach (seconded)
> 
> Nominated:
> Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 2 - MoonlightSonata
> Stravinsky: Rite of Spring - 2 - (someone)
> 
> Seconded:
> Bach: Well Tempered Clavier - 2


A member can have no more than four works nominated on the _board_ at any one time.

Thank you all for your support.

After works become enshrined, the list will be updated in a Google doc. Members can add to this list once a new work is enshrined.

*Works may not be enshrined if 50% or more of the vote count has been added by a single voter.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Current board:

Nominated:

Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 2 - SimonNZ
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 1 - Trout
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 2 - Trout
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 1 - 20centrfuge
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 1 - Weston
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 2 - MoonlightSonata
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - musicrom
Stockhausen: LICHT - 2 - nathanb
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 1 - SimonNZ

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 3
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 3


----------



## KenOC

After MoonlightSonata: Nominated:

Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 2 - SimonNZ
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 1 - Trout
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 2 - Trout
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 1 - 20centrfuge
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 1 - Weston
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 2 - MoonlightSonata
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 1 - KenOC
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - musicrom
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 1 - KenOC
Stockhausen: LICHT - 2 - nathanb
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 1 - SimonNZ

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 3
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 3 

Added: Nominated DSCH Sym 10 and Violin Cto 1

(strongly suggest that a summary of the votes be added to each post!)


----------



## brotagonist

I haven't got the foggiest idea what I am doing, even though I have been rereading the instructions for the past 20 minutes. I am just following what KenOC did 

After KenOC: Nominated:

Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 2 - SimonNZ
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 1 - Trout
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles (1971-74) - 1 - brotagonist
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 2 - Trout
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 1 - 20centrfuge
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 1 - Weston
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 2 - MoonlightSonata
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 1 - KenOC
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - musicrom
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 1 - KenOC
Stockhausen: LICHT - 2 - nathanb
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 1 - SimonNZ
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 1 - brotagonist

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 3
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 3

Added: Nominated Messiaen Des canyons aux étoiles and Xenakis Nomos Alpha


----------



## MoonlightSonata

KenOC said:


> (strongly suggest that a summary of the votes be added to each post!)


That's what you're meant to do at the start, before the updated board.


----------



## KenOC

Moonlight Sonata, my apologies! I nominated Shostakovich's Violin Concerto #1, which was actually written before 1950. I'd like to change this to his Cello Concerto #1, written comfortably later. Can you please make the correction? Thanks!


----------



## Trout

Here's the updated board with a few points and years fixed:

Nominated:

Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 2 - SimonNZ
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 1 - Trout
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles (1971-74) - 2 - brotagonist
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 2 - Trout
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 1 - 20centrfuge
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 1 - Weston
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 2 - MoonlightSonata
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 1 - KenOC
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 2 - KenOC
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 1 - musicrom
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 2 - nathanb
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 1 - SimonNZ
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 1 - brotagonist

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 3
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 3


----------



## SimonNZ

brotagonist said:


> I haven't got the foggiest idea what I am doing, even though I have been rereading the instructions for the past 20 minutes. I am just following what KenOC did


The first work you vote for or nominate gets two votes, the second one vote. Which means Shosty 10 and Messiaen Canyons should both have a score of 2 after them. Ergo:



> After KenOC:
> 
> *Messiaen Des canyons aux étoiles / Xenakis Nomos Alpha
> *
> Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 2 - SimonNZ
> Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 1 - Trout
> Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles (1971-74) - 2 - brotagonist
> Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 2 - Trout
> Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 1 - 20centrfuge
> Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 1 - Weston
> Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
> Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 2 - MoonlightSonata
> Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 2 - KenOC
> Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - musicrom
> Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 1 - KenOC
> Stockhausen: LICHT - 2 - nathanb
> Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 1 - SimonNZ
> Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 1 - brotagonist
> 
> Seconded:
> Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 3
> Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 3
> Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 3


----------



## KenOC

Gotcha. Can you vote for the same work(s) on subsequent posts, once they're seconded?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

KenOC said:


> Gotcha. Can you vote for the same work(s) on subsequent posts, once they're seconded?


Yes, you just have to wait for them to be seconded. I'll edit the first post to add this.


----------



## tortkis

After brotagonist/Trout

La Monte Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) / Reich (seconded)

Nominated:

Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 2 - SimonNZ
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 1 - Trout
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles (1971-74) - 2 - brotagonist
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 1 - 20centrfuge
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 1 - Weston
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 2 - MoonlightSonata
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 1 - KenOC
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 2 - KenOC
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 1 - musicrom
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 2 - nathanb
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 1 - SimonNZ
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 1 - brotagonist
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 2 - tortkis

Seconded:

Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 3
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 3


----------



## SeptimalTritone

After tortkis

I'm nominating Cage's Roaratorio (2 points) Xenakis's Persepolis (1 point).

Nominated:

Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 2 - SimonNZ
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 1 - Trout
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles (1971-74) - 2 - brotagonist
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 1 - 20centrfuge
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 1 - Weston
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 2 - MoonlightSonata
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 1 - KenOC
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 2 - KenOC
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 1 - musicrom
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 2 - nathanb
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 1 - SimonNZ
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 1 - brotagonist
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 1 - SeptimalTritone
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 2 - tortkis

Seconded:

Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 3
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 3

Did I do it right???


----------



## senza sordino

After Septimal Tritone

Shostakovich String Quartet #8 / Shostakovich Symphony #10 seconded

Nominated:

Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 2 - SimonNZ
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 1 - Trout
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles (1971-74) - 2 - brotagonist
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 1 - 20centrfuge
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 1 - Weston
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 2 - MoonlightSonata
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 1 - KenOC
Shostakovich String Quartet #8 (1960) - 2 - Senza Sordino 
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 1 - musicrom
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 2 - nathanb
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 1 - SimonNZ
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 1 - brotagonist
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 1 - SeptimalTritone
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 2 - tortkis

Seconded:

Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 3
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 3

Did I do it right? This is very challenging on my iPad mini.


----------



## KenOC

"This is very challenging on my iPad mini."

We play these games on another forum, and people with cell phones of iPads will often just register their votes and ask that somebody else update the list. That works well without problem.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

SeptimalTritone said:


> Did I do it right???





senza sordino said:


> Did I do it right? This is very challenging on my iPad mini.


Both correct!
I suppose it would be difficult. I didn't think of that.


----------



## senza sordino

KenOC said:


> "This is very challenging on my iPad mini."
> 
> We play these games on another forum, and people with cell phones or iPads will often just register their votes and ask that somebody else update the list. That works well without problem.


This I like a lot. I will probably do that in the future. Thanks


----------



## Blancrocher

After senza sordino

Takemitsu (seconded) / Carter

Nominated:

Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 2 - SimonNZ
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 1 - Trout
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles (1971-74) - 2 - brotagonist
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 1 - 20centrfuge
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 1 - Weston
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 2 - MoonlightSonata
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 1 - KenOC
Shostakovich String Quartet #8 (1960) - 2 - Senza Sordino 
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 1 - musicrom
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 2 - nathanb
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 1 - brotagonist
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 1 - SeptimalTritone
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 2 - tortkis

Seconded:

Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 4
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 3
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 3


----------



## Guest

I'll have a stab today but at the moment an analysis of proportional representation voting systems would make more sense to me!


----------



## 20centrfuge

I would like to submit, not as a rule, but as a suggestion, that nobody have more than two works that they nominated on the board at any given time. That way we won't get inundated with nominations and it will encourage each person to listen to others nominations.

For what it's worth.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Blancrocher
Adès / Penderecki

Nominated:

Adès - Concentric Paths (2005) - 2 - MoonlightSonata
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 2 - SimonNZ
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 1 - Trout
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles (1971-74) - 2 - brotagonist
Penderecki - Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 1 - 20centrfuge
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 1 - Weston
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 2 - MoonlightSonata
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 1 - KenOC
Shostakovich String Quartet #8 (1960) - 2 - Senza Sordino 
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 1 - musicrom
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 2 - nathanb
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 1 - brotagonist
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 1 - SeptimalTritone
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 2 - tortkis

Seconded:

Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 4
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 3
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 3


----------



## GioCar

After MoonlightSonata


Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
Stockhausen Licht (seconded)


Nominated:


Adès - Concentric Paths (2005) - 2 - MoonlightSonata
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 2 - GioCar
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 2 - SimonNZ
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 1 - Trout
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles (1971-74) - 2 - brotagonist
Penderecki - Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 1 - 20centrfuge
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 1 - Weston
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 2 - MoonlightSonata
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 1 - KenOC
Shostakovich String Quartet #8 (1960) - 2 - Senza Sordino 
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 1 - musicrom
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 1 - brotagonist
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 1 - SeptimalTritone
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 2 - tortkis


Seconded:


Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 4
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 3 
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 3


----------



## 20centrfuge

After Giocar (fixed)

Adams/Schnittke Viola (sec)

Nominated:

Adès - Concentric Paths (2005) - 2 - MoonlightSonata
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 2 - GioCar
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 2 - SimonNZ
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 1 - Trout
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles (1971-74) - 2 - brotagonist
Penderecki - Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 1 - 20centrfuge
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 1 - Weston
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 1 - KenOC
Shostakovich String Quartet #8 (1960) - 2 - Senza Sordino 
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 1 - musicrom
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 1 - brotagonist
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 1 - SeptimalTritone
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 2 - tortkis

Seconded:

Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 4
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 3 - nathanb
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 3


----------



## GioCar

Do we have to wait at least 9 hours between two votes?

Someone's already breaking the rule...


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Combining GioCar and 20centrfuge votes

Nominated:


Adès - Concentric Paths (2005) - 2 - MoonlightSonata
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 2 - GioCar
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 2 - SimonNZ
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 1 - Trout
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles (1971-74) - 2 - brotagonist
Penderecki - Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 1 - 20centrfuge
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 1 - Weston
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 1 - KenOC
Shostakovich String Quartet #8 (1960) - 2 - Senza Sordino 
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 1 - musicrom
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 1 - brotagonist
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 1 - SeptimalTritone
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 2 - tortkis


Seconded:


Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 4
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 3 - 
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 3


----------



## MoonlightSonata

--mistake, please ignore--


----------



## GioCar

GioCar said:


> Do we have to wait at least 9 hours between two votes?
> 
> Someone's already breaking the rule...


No sorry, my mistake...
I wrongly took the MoonlightSonata's first board as a vote.


----------



## Azol

Guys, so sorry, but I still can't get the rules  obviously I'm dumb... Can someone help me to vote for these two works:
Górecki - Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976)
Rautavaara - Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)

I will observe how it fits in and try to adapt


----------



## MoonlightSonata

GioCar said:


> No sorry, my mistake...
> I wrongly took the MoonlightSonata's first board as a vote.


And I somehow managed to mistake one of 20centrfuge's posts as a vote...


20centrfuge said:


> I would like to submit, not as a rule, but as a suggestion, that nobody have more than two works that they nominated on the board at any given time. That way we won't get inundated with nominations and it will encourage each person to listen to others nominations.
> 
> For what it's worth.


The current number is 4 - sometimes works can get "stuck" on the nomination list.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Azol said:


> Guys, so sorry, but I still can't get the rules  obviously I'm dumb... Can someone help me to vote for these two works:
> Górecki - Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976)
> Rautavaara - Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
> 
> I will observe how it fits in and try to adapt


Right, here's the new board:

Nominated:

Adès - Concentric Paths (2005) - 2 - MoonlightSonata
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 2 - GioCar
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Górecki - Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 2 - Azol
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 2 - SimonNZ
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 1 - Trout
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles (1971-74) - 2 - brotagonist
Penderecki - Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Rautavaara - Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 1 - 20centrfuge
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 1 - Weston
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 1 - KenOC
Shostakovich String Quartet #8 (1960) - 2 - Senza Sordino 
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 1 - musicrom
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 1 - brotagonist
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 1 - SeptimalTritone
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 2 - tortkis

Seconded:

Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 4
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 3 - 
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 3


----------



## maestro267

After MoonlightSonata:

Messiaen (seconded) / Takemitsu

Nominated:

Adès - Concentric Paths (2005) - 2 - MoonlightSonata
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 2 - GioCar
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Górecki - Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 2 - Azol
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 2 - SimonNZ
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 1 - Trout
Penderecki - Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Rautavaara - Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 1 - 20centrfuge
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 1 - Weston
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 1 - KenOC
Shostakovich String Quartet #8 (1960) - 2 - Senza Sordino 
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 1 - musicrom
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 1 - brotagonist
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 1 - SeptimalTritone
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 2 - tortkis


Seconded:


Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 4
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 3
Messiaen - Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 3 - 
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 4

I hope I've got this right.


----------



## SimonNZ

After Maestro267:

Harvey / Saariaho

Nominated:

Adès - Concentric Paths (2005) - 2 - MoonlightSonata
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 2 - GioCar
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Górecki - Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 2 - Azol
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 2 - SimonNZ
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 2 - SimonNZ
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 1 - Trout
Penderecki - Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Rautavaara - Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 1 - 20centrfuge
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 1 - SimonNZ
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 1 - Weston
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 1 - KenOC
Shostakovich String Quartet #8 (1960) - 2 - Senza Sordino 
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 1 - musicrom
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 1 - brotagonist
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 1 - SeptimalTritone
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 2 - tortkis

Seconded:

Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 4
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 3
Messiaen - Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 3 - 
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 4


----------



## Guest

After SimonNZ

Grisey/Berio

Nominated:

Adès - Concentric Paths (2005) - 2 - MoonlightSonata
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Górecki - Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 2 - Azol
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 2 - SimonNZ
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 1 - Trout
Penderecki - Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Rautavaara - Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 1 - 20centrfuge
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 1 - SimonNZ
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 1 - Weston
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 1 - KenOC
Shostakovich String Quartet #8 (1960) - 2 - Senza Sordino 
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 1 - musicrom
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 1 - brotagonist
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 1 - SeptimalTritone
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 2 - tortkis

Seconded:

Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 5
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 4
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 4
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 3
Messiaen - Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 3 - 
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 4


----------



## ptr

After Nate

Xenakis/Xenakis

*Nominated*:

Adès - Concentric Paths (2005) - 2 - MoonlightSonata
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Górecki - Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 2 - Azol
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 2 - SimonNZ
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 1 - Trout
Penderecki - Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Rautavaara - Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 1 - 20centrfuge
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 1 - SimonNZ
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 1 - Weston
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 1 - KenOC
Shostakovich String Quartet #8 (1960) - 2 - Senza Sordino 
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 1 - musicrom
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 2 - tortkis

*Seconded*:

Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 5
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 4
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 4
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 3
Messiaen - Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 3 - 
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 3


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> "This is very challenging on my iPad mini."
> 
> We play these games on another forum, and people with cell phones of iPads will often just register their votes and ask that somebody else update the list. That works well without problem.


You should try with my smartphone! (and my brain)...


----------



## Guest

I'm sorry 

The more I read this the more confused I get...

Can I vote for:

Kurtag 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
Kurtag 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)

Of what's been suggested so far I know and like:

*Górecki - Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976)*
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) 
*Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) *
Penderecki - Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) 
Ligeti: Requiem (1965)

(if I can only "agree" with two, then the two bolded ones.)

If someone could do the honours I'll try and up my game! Thanks!


----------



## 20centrfuge

dogen said:


> I'm sorry
> 
> The more I read this the more confused I get...
> 
> Can I vote for:
> 
> Kurtag 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
> Kurtag 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
> 
> Of what's been suggested so far I know and like:
> 
> *Górecki - Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976)*
> Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001)
> *Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) *
> Penderecki - Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
> Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
> 
> (if I can only "agree" with two, then the two bolded ones.)
> 
> If someone could do the honours I'll try and up my game! Thanks!


Think of it this way: on your turn you get two votes. One of the votes is worth 2 points and the other vote is worth 1 point. You can either vote for existing works or you can nominate (up to) two new works (and assign them 2 or 1 points).

IF you nominate then you have to wait for a second person to vote for your work before it becomes, you guessed it -- seconded.

Hopefully that helps.

So in your above post, which two do you want to vote for?


----------



## GioCar

Hi dogen
you can just vote for two works, including those already suggested.
the first gets 2 points
the second gets 1 point

Which ones would you choose among
Kurtag 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
Kurtag 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
Górecki - Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976)
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) 
?

PS as very well explained by 20centrfuge...


----------



## Guest

GioCar said:


> Hi dogen
> you can just vote for two works, including those already suggested.
> the first gets 2 points
> the second gets 1 point
> 
> Which ones would you choose among
> Kurtag 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
> Kurtag 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
> Górecki - Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976)
> Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975)
> ?


Kurtag 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 2
Kurtag 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1


----------



## GioCar

The board after ptr with dogen's votes:

Nominated:

Adès - Concentric Paths (2005) - 2 - MoonlightSonata
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Górecki - Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 2 - Azol
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 2 - SimonNZ
Kurtag 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 2 - dogen
Kurtag 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 1 - Trout
Penderecki - Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Rautavaara - Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 1 - 20centrfuge
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 1 - SimonNZ
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 1 - Weston
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 1 - KenOC
Shostakovich String Quartet #8 (1960) - 2 - Senza Sordino 
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 1 - musicrom
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 2 - tortkis

Seconded:

Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 5
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 4
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 4
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 3
Messiaen - Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 3 - 
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 3


----------



## Guest

ahh...the mist clears a little.

Thanks GioCar!


----------



## realdealblues

After dogen

Bernstein/Shostakovich

*Nominated:*

Adès - Concentric Paths (2005) - 2 - MoonlightSonata
Bernstein - Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Górecki - Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 2 - Azol
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 2 - SimonNZ
Kurtag 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 2 - dogen
Kurtag 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 1 - Trout
Penderecki - Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Rautavaara - Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 1 - 20centrfuge
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 1 - SimonNZ
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 1 - Weston
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 1 - KenOC
Shostakovich String Quartet #8 (1960) - 2 - Senza Sordino 
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2 - musicrom
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 2 - tortkis

*
Seconded:*

Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 5
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 4
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 4
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 3
Messiaen - Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 3 - 
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 3


----------



## GioCar

realdealblues said:


> After dogen
> 
> Bernstein/*Shostakovich*
> 
> *Nominated:*
> 
> Adès - Concentric Paths (2005) - 2 - MoonlightSonata
> Bernstein - Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
> Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
> Górecki - Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 2 - Azol
> Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 2 - SimonNZ
> Kurtag 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 2 - dogen
> Kurtag 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
> Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 1 - Trout
> Penderecki - Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
> Rautavaara - Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
> Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 1 - 20centrfuge
> Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 1 - SimonNZ
> Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 1 - Weston
> Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
> Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 1 - KenOC
> Shostakovich String Quartet #8 (1960) - 2 - Senza Sordino
> Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2 - musicrom
> Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 2 - tortkis
> 
> *
> Seconded:*
> 
> Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 5
> Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 3
> Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 4
> Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 4
> Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 3
> Messiaen - Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 4
> Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 3
> Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 3
> Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 3
> Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 3 -
> Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 4
> Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
> Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 3


I guess the *Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2 - musicrom
*If so you should move it in the "Seconded" group


----------



## Guest

I hope, if Shostakovich really has to dominate this list of radical music, that Shostakovich's 15th will do the best of those here. The other three works are already very well represented in pretty much every single other TC list in which they are eligible for inclusion. So despite the fact that all four of those works could have been composed before 1950, I guess that would be the selection most in line with the spirit of discovery.


----------



## SuperTonic

After realdealblues

Berio / Shostakovich CC1

Nominated:

Adès - Concentric Paths (2005) - 2 - MoonlightSonata
Bernstein - Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Górecki - Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 2 - Azol
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 2 - SimonNZ
Kurtag 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 2 - dogen
Kurtag 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 1 - Trout
Penderecki - Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Rautavaara - Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 1 - 20centrfuge
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 1 - SimonNZ
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 1 - Weston
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Shostakovich String Quartet #8 (1960) - 2 - Senza Sordino
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 2 - tortkis


Seconded:

Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 5
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 4
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 4
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 3
Messiaen - Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 3
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 3 -
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 3


----------



## Celloman

After SuperTonic

Penderecki / Lutoslawski

Nominated:

Adès - Concentric Paths (2005) - 2 - MoonlightSonata
Bernstein - Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Górecki - Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 2 - Azol
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 2 - SimonNZ
Kurtag 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 2 - dogen
Kurtag 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 1 - Trout
Lutoslawski - Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 2 - Celloman
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion (1966) - 1 - Celloman
Penderecki - Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Rautavaara - Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 1 - 20centrfuge
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 1 - SimonNZ
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 1 - Weston
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Shostakovich String Quartet #8 (1960) - 2 - Senza Sordino
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 2 - tortkis


Seconded:

Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 5
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 4
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 4
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 3
Messiaen - Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 3
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 3 -
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 3


----------



## isorhythm

After Celloman

Boulez/Reich

Nominated:

Adès - Concentric Paths (2005) - 2 - MoonlightSonata
Bernstein - Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez - Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Górecki - Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 2 - Azol
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 2 - SimonNZ
Kurtag 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 2 - dogen
Kurtag 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 1 - Trout
Lutoslawski - Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 2 - Celloman
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion (1966) - 1 - Celloman
Penderecki - Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Rautavaara - Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 1 - 20centrfuge
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 1 - SimonNZ
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 1 - Weston
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Shostakovich String Quartet #8 (1960) - 2 - Senza Sordino
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 2 - tortkis


Seconded:

Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 5
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 4
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 4
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 3
Messiaen - Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 3
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 3 -
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 3


----------



## Trout

After isorhythm:

Glass / Reich

Nominated:

Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 2 - MoonlightSonata
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 2 - Trout
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 2 - Azol
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 2 - SimonNZ
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 2 - dogen
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 1 - Trout
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 2 - Celloman
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 1 - Celloman
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 1 - 20centrfuge
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 1 - SimonNZ
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 1 - Weston
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Shostakovich String Quartet #8 (1960) - 2 - Senza Sordino
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 2 - tortkis


Seconded:

Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 5
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 4
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 4
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 3
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 5
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 3
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 3
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Rzewski / Adès

Nominated:

Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 2 - Trout
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 2 - Azol
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 2 - SimonNZ
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 2 - dogen
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 1 - Trout
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 2 - Celloman
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 1 - Celloman
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 1 - SimonNZ
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 1 - Weston
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Shostakovich String Quartet #8 (1960) - 2 - Senza Sordino
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 2 - tortkis


Seconded:

Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 5
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 3
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 4
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 4
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 3
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 5
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 3
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 3
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 3


----------



## maestro267

Something I thought about: if there's no "downvoting" (giving a song -1 point) in this, then it's possible that some of these suggestions could be in the Seconded list for the whole duration of this thing.


----------



## MagneticGhost

maestro267 said:


> Something I thought about: if there's no "downvoting" (giving a song -1 point) in this, then it's possible that some of these suggestions could be in the Seconded list for the whole duration of this thing.


Possible. But over in the other project - everything makes it eventually even if over a long time. 
UnSeconded pieces haven't been brought up. We give stuff a week on the CMP.
Are we having a similar limitation here ie if your piece isn't seconded within a week it gets scrubbed off!?


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Salonen Wing / Shosty 8SQ

Nominated:

Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 2 - Trout
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 2 - Azol
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 2 - SimonNZ
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 2 - dogen
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 1 - Trout
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 2 - Celloman
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 1 - Celloman
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 1 - SimonNZ
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 2 - tortkis


Seconded:

Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 5
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 3
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 4
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 4
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 3
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 5
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 3
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 2
Shostakovich String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 3
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 3


----------



## Mahlerian

After MagneticGhost

Boulez/Babbitt

Nominated:

Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 1 - Mahlerian
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 2 - Mahlerian
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 2 - Trout
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 2 - Azol
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 2 - SimonNZ
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 2 - dogen
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 1 - Trout
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 2 - Celloman
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 1 - Celloman
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 1 - SimonNZ
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 2 - tortkis


Seconded:

Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 5
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 3
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 4
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 4
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 3
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 5
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 3
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 2
Shostakovich String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 3
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 3


----------



## DavidA

Shostakovich:
Cello concerto 1
Symphony 10

Britten: 
War Requiem


----------



## maestro267

After Mahlerian:

PMD Orkney (nominated) / Penderecki Passion (seconded)

Nominated:

Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 1 - Mahlerian
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 2 - Mahlerian
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 2 - Trout
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 2 - Azol
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 2 - SimonNZ
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 2 - dogen
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 1 - Trout
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 2 - Celloman
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 1 - SimonNZ
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 2 - tortkis


Seconded:

Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 5
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 3
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 4
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 4
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 3
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 2
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 5
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 3
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 2
Shostakovich String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 3
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 3


----------



## Skilmarilion

after maestro267

Prokofiev (nominated) / Part (nominated)

*Nominated:*

Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 1 - Mahlerian
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 2 - Mahlerian
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 2 - Trout
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 2 - Azol
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 2 - SimonNZ
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 2 - dogen
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 1 - Trout
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 2 - Celloman
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Part - Fratres - 1 - Skilmarilion
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 1 - SimonNZ
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 2 - tortkis

*Seconded:*

Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 5
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 3
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 4
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 4
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 3
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 2
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 5
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 3
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 2
Shostakovich String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 3
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 3


----------



## Guest

The pedant in me needs to say:
The People United Will Never Be Defeated!


----------



## Guest

After Skilmarilion

Boulez/Stravinsky

Nominated:
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 1 - Mahlerian
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 2 - Mahlerian
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 2 - nathanb
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 2 - Trout
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 2 - Azol
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 2 - SimonNZ
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 2 - dogen
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 1 - Trout
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 2 - Celloman
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Part - Fratres - 1 - Skilmarilion
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 1 - SimonNZ
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 1 - nathanb
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 2 - tortkis

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 5
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 3
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 4
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 4
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 3
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 2
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 5
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 3
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 2
Shostakovich String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 3
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 3


----------



## SimonNZ

After nathanb:

Messiaen / Ligeti Requiem

Nominated:
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 1 - Mahlerian
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 2 - Mahlerian
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 2 - nathanb
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 2 - Trout
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 2 - Azol
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 2 - SimonNZ
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 2 - dogen
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 1 - Trout
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 2 - Celloman
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Part - Fratres - 1 - Skilmarilion
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 1 - SimonNZ
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 1 - nathanb
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 2 - tortkis

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 5
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 3
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 4
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 4
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 2
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 5
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 3
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 2
Shostakovich String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 3
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 3


----------



## GreenMamba

After SimonNZ (but now that I have your attention...)

1. Any rules about how to define a work? E.g., Ligeti's Etudes: does each book count as one, each short piece, or can all be lumped together? I would say nominations should be for each book (so there may be three of them).

2. Gentle advice to first timers: don't start your new post until you now what you want to do. Be in and out quickly. The longer you spend before posting, the more likely someone is to jump in and beat you to the punch. This confuses things.

*Berio / Lutoslawski *(2nded)

Nominated:
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 1 - Mahlerian
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 2 - Mahlerian
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 2 - nathanb
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 2 - Trout
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 2 - Azol
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 2 - SimonNZ
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 2 - dogen
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 1 - Trout
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Part - Fratres - 1 - Skilmarilion
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 1 - SimonNZ
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 1 - nathanb
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 2 - tortkis

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 5
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 3
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 7
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 4
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 4
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 4
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 3 
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 2
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 5
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 3
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 2
Shostakovich String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 3
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 3


----------



## KenOC

*After GreenMamba:

Shosta Symphony 10 +2 / Shosta Cello Concerto +1*

Nominated:
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 1 - Mahlerian
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 2 - Mahlerian
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 2 - nathanb
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 2 - Trout
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 2 - Azol
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 2 - SimonNZ
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 2 - dogen
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 1 - Trout
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Part - Fratres - 1 - Skilmarilion
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 1 - SimonNZ
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 1 - nathanb
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 2 - tortkis

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 5
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 3
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 7
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 4
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 4
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 4
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 3 
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 2
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 5
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 3
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 3
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 3


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After GreenMamba
Schnittke viola / Takemitsu Requiem

Nominated:
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 1 - Mahlerian
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 2 - Mahlerian
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 2 - nathanb
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Glass: Einstein on the Beach - 2 - Trout
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 2 - Azol
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 2 - SimonNZ
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 2 - dogen
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 1 - Trout
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Part - Fratres - 1 - Skilmarilion
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 1 - SimonNZ
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 1 - nathanb
Takemitsu - Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 2 - tortkis

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 5
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 3
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 7
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 4
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 4
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 4
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 3 
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 2
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 5
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 2
Shostakovich String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 3
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 3


----------



## KenOC

My vote was just skipped and should be added into the latest list, thanks.

*Shosta Symphony 10 +2 / Shosta Cello Concerto +1*


----------



## Trout

Adding in KenOC's vote:

Nominated:
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 1 - Mahlerian
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 2 - Mahlerian
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 2 - nathanb
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 2 - Trout
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 2 - Azol
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 2 - SimonNZ
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 2 - dogen
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 1 - Trout
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Part: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 1 - SimonNZ
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 1 - nathanb
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 2 - tortkis

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 5
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 3
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 7
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 4
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 4
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 4
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 3 
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 2
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 5
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 3
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 3


----------



## KenOC

Thanks Trout! .......................................


----------



## 20centrfuge

after KenOC

Adams/Harvey (sec)

Nominated:
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 1 - Mahlerian
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 2 - Mahlerian
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 2 - nathanb
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 2 - Trout
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 2 - Azol
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 2 - dogen
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 1 - Trout
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Part: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 1 - SimonNZ
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 1 - nathanb
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 2 - tortkis

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 7
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 3
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 7
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 4
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 3
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 4
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 3 
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 2
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 5
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 3
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 3


----------



## ptr

after 20centrfuge

Messiaen / Ligeti: Études (Sec)

*Nominated*:
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 1 - Mahlerian
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 2 - Mahlerian
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 2 - nathanb
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 2 - Trout
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 2 - Azol
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 2 - dogen
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Part: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 1 - SimonNZ
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 1 - nathanb
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 2 - tortkis

*Seconded*:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 7
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 3
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 7
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 4
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 3
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 4
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 3 
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 8
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 2
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 5
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 3
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 3


----------



## SimonNZ

^psst...the Ligeti needs to be edited back in


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Adding Ligeti back in

Nominated:
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 1 - Mahlerian
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 2 - Mahlerian
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 2 - nathanb
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 2 - Trout
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 2 - Azol
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 2 - dogen
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Part: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 1 - SimonNZ
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 1 - nathanb
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 2 - tortkis

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 7
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 3
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 7
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 4
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 2
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 4
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 3 
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 8
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 2
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 5
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 3
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 3


----------



## brotagonist

After ptr

Dutilleux/Gubaidulina

*Nominated*:
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 1 - Mahlerian
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 2 - Mahlerian
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 2 - nathanb
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 2 - brotagonist
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 2 - Trout
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 2 - Azol
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 1 - brotagonist
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 2 - dogen
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Part: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 1 - SimonNZ
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 1 - nathanb
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 2 - tortkis

*Seconded*:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 7
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 3
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 7
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 4
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 2
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 4
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 3 
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 8
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 2
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 5
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 3
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 3


----------



## GioCar

After brotagonist (amended)

Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
Boulez Le marteau (seconded)

Nominated:
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 1 - Mahlerian
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 2 - nathanb
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 2 - brotagonist
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 2 - Trout
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 2 - Azol
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 1 - brotagonist
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 2 - dogen
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 2 - GioCar
Part: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 1 - SimonNZ
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 1 - nathanb
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 2 - tortkis

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 7
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 3
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 7
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 4
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 2
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 4
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 3 
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 8
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 2
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 5
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 3
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 3


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Combining brotagonist and GioCar votes

Nominated:
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 1 - Mahlerian
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 2 - nathanb
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 2 - brotagonist
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 2 - Trout
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 2 - Azol
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 1 - brotagonist
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 2 - dogen
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 2 - GioCar
Part: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 1 - SimonNZ
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 1 - nathanb
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 2 - tortkis

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 7
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 3
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 7
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 4
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 2
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 4
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 3 
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 8
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 2
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 5
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 3
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 3


----------



## tdc

After GioCar:

Penderecki / Gubaidulina (sec)

Nominated:
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 1 - Mahlerian
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 2 - nathanb
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 2 - brotagonist
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 2 - Trout
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 2 - Azol
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 2 - dogen
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 2 - GioCar
Part: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 1 - SimonNZ
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 1 - nathanb
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 2 - tortkis

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 7
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 3
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 7
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 4
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 4
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 2
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 4
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 3 
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 8
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 5
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 3
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 3


----------



## brotagonist

I lost 5 hours, since I couldn't post after Mahlerian  because the site crashed again this morning  There are starting to be a few that I have on my list, too, that I would like to second.


----------



## musicrom

After tdc:

Ades / Schnittke VC

Nominated:
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 1 - Mahlerian
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 2 - nathanb
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 2 - brotagonist
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 2 - Trout
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 2 - Azol
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 2 - dogen
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 2 - GioCar
Part: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 1 - SimonNZ
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 1 - nathanb
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 2 - tortkis

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 7
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 5
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 7
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 4
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 4
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 2
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 4
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 3 
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 8
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 5
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 3
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 3


----------



## Muse Wanderer

After musicrom:

Ligeti Requiem / Ligeti: Études pour Piano

Nominated:
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 1 - Mahlerian
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 2 - nathanb
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 2 - brotagonist
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 2 - Trout
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 2 - Azol
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 2 - dogen
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 2 - GioCar
Part: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 1 - SimonNZ
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 1 - nathanb
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 2 - tortkis

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 7
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 5
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 7
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 4
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 4
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 3
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 6
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 3
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 8
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 5
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 3
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 3


----------



## SimonNZ

^ I think a few moves have been jumped there

now this:

after Musicrom with Muse Wanderer's votes:

Nominated:
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 1 - Mahlerian
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 2 - nathanb
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 2 - brotagonist
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 2 - Trout
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 2 - Azol
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 2 - dogen
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 2 - GioCar
Part: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 1 - SimonNZ
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 1 - nathanb
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 2 - tortkis

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 7
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 5
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 7
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 4
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 4
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 3
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 6
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 3
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 8
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 5
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 3
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 3


----------



## 20centrfuge

I'm sticking to my personal rule to only have two works on the board at a time (that I initiated), so I would sure love it if someone out there remembered George Crumb.


----------



## mmsbls

I'm certainly happy to play this game however everyone wishes, but I think the board is rather large now (21 nominated and 25 seconded). I know it's early and everyone is excited to nominate the works they feel are wonderful or deserving, but if we continue on this path, the board may get larger than is reasonable.


----------



## Guest

Annoying smartphone user here...
After muse wanderer
Rzewski the people +2
Gorecki S3 +1


----------



## 20centrfuge

dogen (after ??)

Rzewski/Gorecki S3

Nominated:
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 1 - Mahlerian
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 2 - nathanb
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 2 - brotagonist
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 2 - Trout
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 2 - dogen
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 2 - GioCar
Part: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 1 - SimonNZ
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 1 - nathanb
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 2 - tortkis

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 7
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 5
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 7
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 3
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 4
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 3
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 6
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 3
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 8
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 5
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 3
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 3


----------



## tortkis

After 20centrfuge 

John Cage: Music of Changes (1951) / Terry Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)

Nominated:

Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 1 - Mahlerian
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 2 - nathanb
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 2 - brotagonist
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 2 - Trout
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 2 - dogen
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 2 - GioCar
Part: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 1 - SimonNZ
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 1 - nathanb
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 2 - tortkis

Seconded:

Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 7
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 5
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 7
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 3
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 4
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 3
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 6
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 3
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 8
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 5
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 3
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 3


----------



## Guest

A handsome list of stuff here. Only three or four things I've never listened to. I think I'll be a less grouchy naysayer once a few more votes get thrown around. I think I'm just having those early anxieties over the thoughts of certain things potentially being "#1".


----------



## brotagonist

mmsbls said:


> I think the board is rather large now (21 nominated and 25 seconded). I know it's early and everyone is excited to nominate the works they feel are wonderful or deserving, but if we continue on this path, the board may get larger than is reasonable.


I think we've barely scratched the surface and I can think of at least a dozen MAJOR pieces that haven't even been mentioned yet  At this rate, it will take days to get them out


----------



## SeptimalTritone

After tortkis

Feldman- For Philip Guston () and seconding Young- Well Tuned Piano

Nominated:

Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 1 - Mahlerian
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 2 - nathanb
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 2 - brotagonist
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 2 - Trout
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 2 - dogen
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 2 - GioCar
Part: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 1 - SimonNZ
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 1 - nathanb
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:

Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 7
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 5
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 7
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 3
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 4
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 3
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 6
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 3
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 8
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 5
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 3
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 3 
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After SeptimalTritone:

Carter / Ades

Nominated:

Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 1 - Mahlerian
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 2 - nathanb
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 2 - brotagonist
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 2 - Trout
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 2 - dogen
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 2 - GioCar
Part: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 1 - SimonNZ
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 1 - nathanb
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:

Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 7
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 7
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 3
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 4
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 3
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 6
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 3
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 8
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 5
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 3
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 3
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Weston

You folks are prolific!

After mmsbls

No way am I letting Ligeti lag behind a few of the others.

Ligeti:Requiem (2) / Takemitsu: "From Me Flows . . ." (1)

Nominated:

Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 1 - Mahlerian
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 2 - nathanb
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 2 - brotagonist
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 2 - Trout
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 2 - dogen
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 2 - GioCar
Part: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 1 - SimonNZ
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 1 - nathanb
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:

Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 7
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 7
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 3
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 4
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 3
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 8
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 3
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 8
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 5
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 3
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 3
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## SuperTonic

After Weston

Berio / Crumb: Black Angels

Nominated:

Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 1 - Mahlerian
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 2 - nathanb
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) -1 - SuperTonic
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 2 - brotagonist
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 2 - Trout
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 2 - dogen
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 2 - GioCar
Part: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 1 - SimonNZ
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 1 - nathanb
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:

Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 7
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 9
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 3
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 4
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 3
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 8
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 3
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 8
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 5
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 3
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 3
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Trout

After SuperTonic:

Boulez: Repons / Crumb

Nominated:

Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 1 - Mahlerian
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 2 - brotagonist
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 2 - Trout
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 2 - dogen
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 2 - GioCar
Part: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 1 - SimonNZ
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 1 - nathanb
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:

Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 7
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 9
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 3
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 3
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 4
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 3
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 8
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 3
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 8
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 5
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 3
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 3
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Boulez marteau / Babbitt 

Nominated:

Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 2 - brotagonist
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 2 - Trout
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 2 - dogen
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 2 - GioCar
Part: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 1 - SimonNZ
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 1 - nathanb
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:

Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 7
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 9
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 5
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 3
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 4
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 3
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 8
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 3
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 8
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 5
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 3
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 3
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Celloman

after science:

Britten/Gorecki

Nominated:

Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 2
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 2 - brotagonist
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 2 - Trout
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 2 - dogen
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 2 - GioCar
Part: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 1 - SimonNZ
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 1 - nathanb
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:

Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 7
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 9
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 5
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 4
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 4
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 3
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 8
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 3
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 8
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 5
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 3
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 3
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Weston

If anyone is interested here is how we have it ranked so far, though it's very early.

9	Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 9

8	Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 8
8	Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 8

7	Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 7

6	Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
6	Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
6	Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 6

5	Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 5
5	Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 5
5	Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 5
5	Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 5
5	Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 5

4	Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
4	Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 4
4	Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 4
4	Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4

3	Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 3
3	Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 3
3	Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 3
3	Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
3	Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
3	Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
3	Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 3
3	Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 3
3	Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3 

2	Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
2	Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
2	Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
2	Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
2	Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2

There is much on the list I need to listen to, starting evidently with the Berio.


----------



## 20centrfuge

Random thoughts (I am working the night shift and there's not much to do at the moment)

I listened to the Berio for the first time today. Fantastic piece of music with musical quotes galore from other composers. I especially liked it when I heard a chord from the Rite of Spring that only lasted a moment (but was unmistakable).

I think it would be nice to have a #1 be something fitting of the spirit of this voting -- something bold....like, hmmmm...Harmonielehre!!!! But if not that, I think Rzewski, Berio, or the Ligeti Requiem.

Just some thoughts. It's ok to write thoughts, right? We don't have to just be about the business of voting, right?

One more thought -- I am totally fine with Xenakis, but Persepolis is the closest thing I have heard, musically, to scratching fingernails on a chalkboard. Couldn't we come up with a better Xenakis? like Jonchaies??


----------



## Guest

Yeah, I think the only oddballs in the top 15 or so here are the Ades and the Schnittke. Special, emotive works, for sure, but not in the same sense as Berio, Carter, Grisey, even Schnittke 1...where a grand statement gets in your face to say "THIS IS NEW MUSIC."

I guess I feel that the first 3 spots or so in any kind of list should be reserved for something...radical.


----------



## 20centrfuge

I'm exploring the Grisey, right now. It is a great, NEW piece of music.


----------



## senza sordino

after celloman

Shostakovich Symphony 10 / Lutosławski symphony 3

Nominated:

Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 2
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 2 - brotagonist
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 2 - Trout
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 2 - dogen
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 2 - GioCar
Part: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 1 - SimonNZ
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 1 - nathanb
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:

Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 7
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 9
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 5
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 4
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 4
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 3
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 8
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 8
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 5
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 3
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 3
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## 20centrfuge

nathanb said:


> ...grand statement gets in your face to say "THIS IS NEW MUSIC."
> 
> I guess I feel that the first 3 spots or so in any kind of list should be reserved for something...radical.


ABSOLUTELY! like Shostakovich 10!


----------



## brotagonist

20centrfuge said:


> I think it would be nice to have a #1 be something fitting of the spirit of this voting -- something bold....like, hmmmm...Harmonielehre!!!!
> 
> I am totally fine with Xenakis, but Persepolis is the closest thing I have heard, musically, to scratching fingernails on a chalkboard. Couldn't we come up with a better Xenakis? like Jonchaies??


There's lots of bold stuff! I think Edgard Varèse's Déserts (1954) would be just the right thing, too, for that number one spot. He is one of the heroes of the age and one of the first to use electronic tape. Stockhausen, too, practically personified post-1950 classical music for decades. There's tons of great stuff. I regret that I'm not familiar with Licht. I am partial to his outlandish '60s-'70s stuff, say Aus den Sieben Tagen, or earlier, like Kontakte, to suggest only two. Like I said, I feel that we have just barely even considered the stuff that there is so far.

I happen to adore Xenakis' Persepolis, but I intentionally did not nominate that one. Jonchaies (1977) is a great choice, I agree, and there are loads of other standouts, like the earlier favourite, Eonta (1963-64), or the easily digested percussion work, Pléiades (1979).

As for Schnittke, I'd definitely go for either Symphony 3 or 5 over 1.


----------



## Guest

brotagonist said:


> There's lots of bold stuff! I think Edgard Varèse's Déserts (1954) would be just the right thing, too, for that number one spot. He is one of the heroes of the age and one of the first to use electronic tape.
> 
> I happen to adore Xenakis' Persepolis, but I intentionally did not nominate that one. Jonchaies (1977) is a great choice, I agree, and there are loads of other standouts, like the earlier favourite, Eonta (1963-64), or the easily digested percussion work, Pléiades (1979).
> 
> As for Schnittke, I'd definitely go for either Symphony 3 or 5 over 1.


amagad we forgot varese.

I already used my noms. Someone see to this!


----------



## SeptimalTritone

20centrfuge said:


> One more thought -- I am totally fine with Xenakis, but Persepolis is the closest thing I have heard, musically, to scratching fingernails on a chalkboard. Couldn't we come up with a better Xenakis? like Jonchaies??


I nominated Persepolis...


----------



## MoonlightSonata

nathanb said:


> Yeah, I think the only oddballs in the top 15 or so here are the Ades and the Schnittke. Special, emotive works, for sure, but not in the same sense as Berio, Carter, Grisey, even Schnittke 1...where a grand statement gets in your face to say "THIS IS NEW MUSIC."
> 
> I guess I feel that the first 3 spots or so in any kind of list should be reserved for something...radical.


I'm listening to the Berio right now, and it does seem to have a certain "radical" quality to it. I'll probably vote for that and the Ligeti requiem.

...interesting. The Ades and the Schnittke were both my nominations. It looks like the Adès is still the most recent work on the board, which surprises me a bit.


----------



## brotagonist

SeptimalTritone said:


> I nominated Persepolis...


I'd second it in a heartbeat. I love it, but I was thinking of the others  Don't give up hope. Give us a couple of days to dig a bit deeper, now that each of us has gotten a couple of itches scratched.


----------



## Guest

After senza sordino

Stockhausen/Saariaho

Nominated:

Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 2
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 2 - brotagonist
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 2 - Trout
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 2 - dogen
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 2 - GioCar
Part: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 1 - nathanb
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:

Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 7
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 9
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 5
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 4
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 4
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 3
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 8
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 8
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 5
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 5
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 5
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 3
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Guest

MoonlightSonata said:


> ...interesting. The Ades and the Schnittke were both my nominations. It looks like the Adès is still the most recent work on the board, which surprises me a bit.


No offense to your tastes, good sir! I like both works quite a bit, especially the Schnittke. It's just that I prefer to look at both enjoyment and historical context when starting off the first few dozen on a "TC Recommended" thing. For instance, I'm not sure if I can justify seconding the Rautavaara symphony this early on, even though I have a *huge* soft spot for the guy's music. For similar reasons, Concentric Paths is the most recent work on the board partially because I feel the need to lay the fundamental foundations of Boulez, Grisey, Berio, Ligeti, Stockhausen, and so on before I start dropping Haas, Ferneyhough, Manoury, Billone, Andre works and so on...who knows if we'll even go that far.


----------



## 20centrfuge

SeptimalTritone said:


> I nominated Persepolis...


Apologies. I'm probably being too harsh. I'll give it a more thorough listen.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

nathanb said:


> No offense to your tastes, good sir! I like both works quite a bit, especially the Schnittke. It's just that I prefer to look at both enjoyment and historical context when starting off the first few dozen on a "TC Recommended" thing. For instance, I'm not sure if I can justify seconding the Rautavaara symphony this early on, even though I have a *huge* soft spot for the guy's music. For similar reasons, Concentric Paths is the most recent work on the board partially because I feel the need to lay the fundamental foundations of Boulez, Grisey, Berio, Ligeti, Stockhausen, and so on before I start dropping Haas, Ferneyhough, Manoury, Billone, Andre works and so on...who knows if we'll even go that far.


I was going to have trouble restraining myself from voting for my own nominations.
Then I reached the third movement of the _Sinfonia_...


----------



## Blancrocher

After nathanb

Dutilleux (seconded) / Ligeti - Etudes

Nominated:

Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 2
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 2 - Trout
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 2 - dogen
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 2 - GioCar
Part: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 1 - nathanb
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:

Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 7
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 9
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 5
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 4
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 4
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 4
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 8
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 8
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 5
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 5
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 5
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 3
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## KenOC

After Blancrocher

Shostakovich Symphony No. 10 +2 / Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) +1 (nomination)

Nominated:

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 1 - KenOC
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 2
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 2 - Trout
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 2 - dogen
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 2 - GioCar
Part: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 1 - nathanb
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:

Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 7
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 9
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 5
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 4
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 4
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 4
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 8
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 8
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 5
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 5
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 5
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 3
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## 20centrfuge

After KenOC

Berio/Grisey

Nominated:

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 1 - KenOC
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 2
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 2 - Trout
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 2 - dogen
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 2 - GioCar
Part: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 1 - nathanb
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:

Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 7
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 11
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 5
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 4
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 4
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 8
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 8
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 5
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 5
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 5
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 3
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## SimonNZ

After 20centrfuge:

Berio / Kurtag Microludes

Nominated:

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 1 - KenOC
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 2
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 2 - Trout
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 2 - GioCar
Part: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 1 - nathanb
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:

Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 7
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 13
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 5
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 4
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 3
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3 
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 4
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 8
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 8
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 5
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 5
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 5
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 3
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## brotagonist

After SimonNZ

Varèse/Stravinsky (sec)

Nominated:

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 1 - KenOC
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 2 - Trout
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 2 - GioCar
Part: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 2 - brotagonist

Seconded:

Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 7
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 13
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 5
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 4
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 3
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3 
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 4
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 8
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 8
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 5
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 5
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 5
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 3
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After SimonNZ

Ligeti Req / Britten War (2nd)
Nominated:

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 1 - KenOC
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 2 - Trout
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 2 - GioCar
Part: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 1 - nathanb
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:

Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 7
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 13
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 5
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 4
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 3
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3 
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 4
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 8
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 5
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 5
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 5
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 3
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Trout

Collision fixing:

Nominated:

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 1 - KenOC
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 2 - Trout
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 2 - GioCar
Part: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 2 - brotagonist

Seconded:

Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 7
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 13
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 5
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 4
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 3
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3 
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 4
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 8
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 5
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 5
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 5
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 3
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Berio / Schnittke

Nominated:

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 1 - KenOC
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 2 - Trout
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 2 - GioCar
Part: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 2 - brotagonist

Seconded:

Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 7
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 15
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 5
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 4
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 3
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3 
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 4
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 8
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 5
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 5
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 5
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 3
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Muse Wanderer

After MoonlightSonata:

Ligeti Requiem / Ligeti Études pour Piano


Nominated:

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 1 - KenOC
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 2 - Trout
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 2 - GioCar
Part: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 2 - brotagonist

Seconded:

Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 7
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 15
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 5
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 4
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 3
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 5
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 12
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 8
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 5
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 5
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 5
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 3
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## ptr

After Muse

Xenakis: Persepolis / Nono (sec)

*Nominated*:

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 1 - KenOC
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 2 - Trout
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Part: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 2 - brotagonist

Seconded:

Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 7
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 15
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 5
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 4
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 3
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 5
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 12
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 8
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 3
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 5
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 5
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 5
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 5
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## ptr

*A good thing to observe after voting, is to always check back to the previous (quoted) post to see if someone has slipped in a vote between and "if", then edit Your own vote so that we get less of collision clean ups!* (Happens to myself all the time as I am a slow thoughtful absent minded voter..  )

/ptr


----------



## science

after ptr:

Britten / Boulez marteau 

Nominated:

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 1 - KenOC
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 2 - Trout
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Part: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 2 - brotagonist

Seconded:

Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 7
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 15
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 6
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 4
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 3
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 5
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 12
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 8
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 3
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 5
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 5
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 5
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 5
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Azol

after science:

Pärt - Te Deum (nominated) / Górecki

Nominated:

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 1 - KenOC
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 2 - Trout
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 2 - Azol
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 2 - brotagonist

Seconded:

Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 7
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 15
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 6
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 5
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 3
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 5
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 12
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 8
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 3
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 5
Rzewski: The People United Never Will be Defeated! (1975) - 5
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 5
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 5
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Guest

after azol:

Xenakis / Rzewski

Nominated:

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 1 - KenOC
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 2 - Trout
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 2 - Azol
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 2 - brotagonist

Seconded:

Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 7
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 15
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 6
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 5
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 3
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 5
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 12
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 8
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 3
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 5
*Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 6*
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 5
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
*Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 7*
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## 20centrfuge

dogen said:


> after azol:
> 
> Xenakis (seconded) / Rzewski (seconded)
> 
> Nominated:
> 
> Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 1 - KenOC
> Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
> Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
> Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
> Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
> Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
> Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 2 - Trout
> Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
> Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
> Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
> Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 2 - Azol
> Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
> Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
> Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
> Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
> Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
> Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
> Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 2 - brotagonist
> 
> Seconded:
> 
> Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 7
> Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
> Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
> Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 15
> Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 6
> Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
> Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 5
> Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
> Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
> Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
> Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 5
> Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 5
> Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
> Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 3
> Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
> Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 5
> Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 12
> Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
> Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 8
> Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 3
> Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
> Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 5
> *Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 6*
> Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
> Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
> Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
> Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
> Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
> Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 9
> Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
> Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 5
> Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
> Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 5
> Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
> *Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 7*
> Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3
> 
> Hopefully I've done this right?


Everything is right, except for referring to it as "seconded." That term is just for moving a work out of the _nomination_ area.


----------



## Guest

20centrfuge said:


> Everything is right, except for referring to it as "seconded." That term is just for moving a work out of the _nomination_ area.


Ah, thanks. I did wonder, but I seemed stuck with just "nominated" or "seconded"...
Duly amended.


----------



## GioCar

after dogen:


Boulez Le Marteau/ Feldman (seconded)


Nominated:

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 1 - KenOC
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 2 - Trout
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 2 - Azol
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 2 - brotagonist


Seconded:

Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 7
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 15
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 3
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 5
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 3
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 5
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 12
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 8
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 3
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 5
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 6
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 5
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## SuperTonic

After GioCar

Berio / Ligeti: Etudes

Nominated:

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 1 - KenOC
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 2 - Trout
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 2 - Azol
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 2 - brotagonist


Seconded:

Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 7
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 17
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 3
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 5
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 3
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 6
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 12
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 8
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 3
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 5
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 6
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 5
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## tdc

After supertonic:

Rzewski / Reich

Nominated:

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 1 - KenOC
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 2 - Trout
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 2 - Azol
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 2 - brotagonist


Seconded:

Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 7
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 17
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 3
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 5
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 3
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 6
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 12
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 8
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 3
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 6
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 8
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 5
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Celloman

After tdc:

Ligeti / Part

Nominated:

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 1 - KenOC
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 2 - Trout
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 2 - Celloman
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 2 - brotagonist


Seconded:

Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 7
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 17
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 3
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 5
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 3
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 6
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 12
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 3 - Celloman
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 8
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 3
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 6
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 8
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 5
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Guest

After Celloman

Varese/Boulez (Marteau)

Nominated:
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 1 - KenOC
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 2 - Trout
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 2 - Celloman
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 7
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 17
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 9
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 3
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 5
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 3
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 6
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 12
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 3 - Celloman
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 8
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 3
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 6
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 8
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 5
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Celloman

nathanb said:


> Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 3 - Celloman


Please remove my name from the seconded list here...thanks!


----------



## Trout

After nathanb:

Adams Dharma / Reich

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 2 - Trout
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 2 - Celloman
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 7
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 3
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 17
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 9
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 3
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 5
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 3
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 6
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 12
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 8
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 3
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 3
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 7
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 8
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 5
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## 20centrfuge

After Trout

Rzewski / Harvey

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 2 - Trout
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 2 - Celloman
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 7
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 3
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 17
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 9
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 3
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 5
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 4
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 6
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 12
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 8
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 3
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 3
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 7
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 10
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 5
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Mahlerian

After 20centrfuge

Stravinsky/Carter (nominations)

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 1 - Mahlerian
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 2 - Trout
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 2 - Celloman
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 2 - Mahlerian
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 7
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 3
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 17
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 9
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 3
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 5
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 4
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 6
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 12
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 8
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 3
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 3
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 7
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 10
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 2
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 5
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3

There's a pretty good performance of Threni here, and it's uploaded by the copyright holder. The main problem is that it's _really_ quiet. If it doesn't go to the right time from the link, skip to 5:37.


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mahlerian

Takemitsu / Shosty15


Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 1 - Mahlerian
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 2 - Trout
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 2 - Celloman
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 2 - Mahlerian
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 7
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 3
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 17
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 9
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 3
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 5
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 4
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 6
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 12
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 8
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 3
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 3
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 7
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 10
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 5
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## brotagonist

After MagneticGhost

Karl Amadeus Hartmann/Messiaen

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 1 - Mahlerian
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 2 - Trout
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 2 - Celloman
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 1 - brotagonist
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 2 - Mahlerian
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 7
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 3
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 17
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 9
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 3
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 5
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 4
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 6
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 12
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 8
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 3
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 3
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 7
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 10
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 5
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After brotagonist:

Adams / Shostakovich SQ

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 1 - Mahlerian
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 2 - Trout
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 2 - Celloman
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 1 - brotagonist
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 2 - Mahlerian
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 9
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 3
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 17
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 9
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 3
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 5
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 4
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 6
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 12
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 8
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 3
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 3
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 7
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 10
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 5
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 2
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## musicrom

After mmsbls:

Shostakovich 15 / Xenakis Nomos

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 1 - Mahlerian
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 2 - Trout
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 2 - Celloman
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 1 - brotagonist
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 2 - Mahlerian
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 9
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 3
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 17
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 9
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 3
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 5
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 4
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 6
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 12
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 8
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 3
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 3
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 7
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 10
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 5
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 5
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## GreenMamba

*Berio! * / Reich 18

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 1 - Mahlerian
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 2 - Trout
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 2 - Celloman
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 1 - brotagonist
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 2 - Mahlerian
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 9
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 3
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
*Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) - 19*
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 9
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 3
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 5
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 4
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 6
*Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 12*
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 8
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 3
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 3
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 8
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 10
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 5
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 5
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## GioCar

^^^^^

:cheers:

:clap::clap::clap:

:trp:


PS I need Ingélou & Taggart with all their fireworks!


----------



## GreenMamba

All right, that's it, we're done. We picked the best work since 1950. Now we can close the thread.


----------



## ptr

001: Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)

After GreenMamba

Ligeti: Requiem / Messiaen

*Nominated*:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 1 - Mahlerian
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 2 - Trout
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 2 - Celloman
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 1 - brotagonist
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 2 - Mahlerian
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata

*Seconded*:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 9
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 3
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 9
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 3
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 5
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 4
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 6
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 14
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 9
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 3
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 3
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 8
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 10
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 5
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 5
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Muse Wanderer

001: Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)

After ptr:

Ligeti: Requiem / Ligeti Violin Concerto (seconded)

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 1 - Mahlerian
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 2 - Trout
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 1 - brotagonist
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 1 - Azol
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 2 - Mahlerian
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 9
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 3
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 9
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 3
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 5
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 4
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 6
*Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 16
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 3*
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 9
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 3
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 3
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 8
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 10
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 5
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 5
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Skilmarilion

after ptr

Glass / Rautavaara (both seconded)

*Nominated*:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 1 - Mahlerian
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 2 - Celloman
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 1 - brotagonist
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 2 - Mahlerian
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata

*Seconded*:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 9
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 3
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 9
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 5
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 4
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 6
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 14
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 9
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 3
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 3
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 8
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 10
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 5
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 5
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3[/QUOTE]


----------



## Muse Wanderer

Fixed clash posts:

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 1 - Mahlerian
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 1 - brotagonist
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 2 - Mahlerian
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 9
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 3
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 9
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 5
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 4
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 6
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 16
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 3
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 9
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 3
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 3
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 8
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 10
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 5
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 5
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Guest

After skil

Rzewski 2
Penderecki Threnody seconded.

Could some kind soul oblige please?


----------



## Trout

Dogen's vote:

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 1 - Mahlerian
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 1 - brotagonist
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 2 - Mahlerian
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 9
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 3
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 9
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 5
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 4
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 6
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 16
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 3
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 9
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 3
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 3
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 8
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 12
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 5
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 5
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## KenOC

Afteer Trout's list:

*Shosta Symphony 10, Adams Dharma at Big Sur*

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 1 - Mahlerian
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 1 - brotagonist
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 2 - Mahlerian
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 9
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 9
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 5
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 4
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 6
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 16
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 3
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 9
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 3
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 3
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 8
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 12
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 5
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 5
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Azol

After KenOC:

Górecki/Pärt

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 1 - Mahlerian
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 1 - brotagonist
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 2 - Mahlerian
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 9
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 9
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 7
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 4
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 6
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 16
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 3
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 9
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 3
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 8
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 12
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 5
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 5
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## GioCar

After Azol (amended):


Boulez Le Marteau / Stockhausen Licht cycle


Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 1 - Mahlerian
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 1 - brotagonist
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 2 - Mahlerian
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 9
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 11
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 7
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 4
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 6
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 16
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 3
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 9
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 3
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 8
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 12
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 5
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After GioCar
Ligeti / Britten

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 1 - Mahlerian
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 1 - brotagonist
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 2 - Mahlerian
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 9
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 11
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 6
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 7
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 4
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 6
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 18
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 3
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 9
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 3
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 2
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 8
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 12
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 5
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## science

after MS:

Pender Threnondy / Boulez marteau 

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 1 - Mahlerian
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 1 - brotagonist
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 2 - Mahlerian
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 9
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 12
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 6
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 7
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 4
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 6
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 18
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 3
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 9
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 3
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 8
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 12
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 5
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## SimonNZ

After science:

Ligeti Requiem / Messiaen Canyons

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 1 - Mahlerian
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 1 - brotagonist
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 2 - Mahlerian
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 9
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 12
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 6
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 7
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 4
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 6
*Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 20*
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 3
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 10
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 3
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 8
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 12
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 5
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## SeptimalTritone

After SimonNZ

Stockhausen: Momente (1969) and Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 1 - SeptimalTritone
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 1 - Mahlerian
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 1 - brotagonist
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 2 - Mahlerian
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 9
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 12
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 6
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 7
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 4
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 6
Ligeti: Requiem (1965) - 20
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 3
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 10
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 3
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 8
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 12
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 5
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Yes! :clap:
001: Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) 
002: Ligeti: Requiem (1965)

New board:

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 1 - Mahlerian
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 1 - brotagonist
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 2 - Mahlerian
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 9
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 12
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 6
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 7
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 4
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 6
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 3
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 10
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 3
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 8
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 12
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 5
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Apparently my vote was missed. Let's put it back in for the new board.

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 1 - SeptimalTritone
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 1 - Mahlerian
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 1 - brotagonist
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 2 - Mahlerian
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 9
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 12
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 6
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 7
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 4
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 6
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 3
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 10
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 3
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 4
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 8
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 12
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 5
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## tdc

After ST:

Penderecki / Rzewski

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 1 - SeptimalTritone
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 1 - Mahlerian
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 1 - brotagonist
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 2 - Mahlerian
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 9
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 12
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 6
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 7
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 4
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 6
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 3
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 10
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 3
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 6
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 8
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 13
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 5
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Guest

After tdc

Boulez (Marteau)/Stockhausen (Momente)

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 1 - SeptimalTritone
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 1 - Mahlerian
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 1 - brotagonist
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 2 - Mahlerian
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 9
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 14
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 6
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 7
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 4
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 6
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 3
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 10
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 3
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 6
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 8
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 13
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 5
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## SuperTonic

After nathanb

Messiaen: Des canyons... / Ligeti: Etudes

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 1 - SeptimalTritone
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 1 - Mahlerian
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 1 - brotagonist
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 2 - Mahlerian
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 9
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 14
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 6
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 7
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 4
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 7
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 3
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 12
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 3
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 6
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 8
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 13
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 5
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Guest

Corrected After SuperTonic

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 1 - SeptimalTritone
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 1 - Mahlerian
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 1 - brotagonist
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 2 - Mahlerian
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 9
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 14
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 6
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 7
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 4
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 7
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 3
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 12
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 3
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 6
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 8
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 13
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 5
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## SuperTonic

For anyone who looks at the last two posts and is confused, there was a collision between myself and nathanb. I edited my vote as soon as I realized what happened, and nathanb posted a corrected board at the same time which matches my edit. The boards in both posts are correct.


----------



## tortkis

After SuperTonic

Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (seconded) / Nono

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 1 - Mahlerian
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 1 - brotagonist
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 2 - Mahlerian
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 9
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 14
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 6
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 7
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 4
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 7
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 3
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 12
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 6
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 8
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 13
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 5
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Celloman

After Tortkis

Britten - War Requiem (seconded) / Hartmann - Symphony No. 6 (nominated)

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 1 - Mahlerian
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 2 - Celloman
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 1 - brotagonist
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 2 - Skilmarilion
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 2 - Mahlerian
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 9
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 14
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 7
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 4
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 7
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 3
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 12
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 6
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 8
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 13
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 5
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## brotagonist

After Celloman

Prokofiev (seconded)/Carter (seconded)

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 2 - Celloman
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 1 - brotagonist
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 2 - Mahlerian
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 9
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 14
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 7
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 4
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 7
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 3
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 12
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 6
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 8
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 13
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 5
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## 20centrfuge

Default
After Bro

Grisey/Messiaen

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 2 - Celloman
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 1 - brotagonist
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 1 - Skilmarilion
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 2 - Mahlerian
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 9
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 14
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 7
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 4
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 7
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 3
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 13
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 6
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 8
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 13
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 5
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## senza sordino

After 20centrfuge

Ligeti vc / Part Fratres

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 2 - Celloman
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 1 - brotagonist
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 2 - Mahlerian
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 9
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 14
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 7
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 4
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 7
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 5
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 13
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 4
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 2
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 6
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 8
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 13
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 5
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## GreenMamba

CLASH fixed After SS

Boulez Hammer / Duckworth Time Curve Preludes

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 2 - Celloman
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 1 - brotagonist
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 2 - Mahlerian
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 9
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 16
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 7
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 4
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 7
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 5
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 13
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 4
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 2
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 6
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 8
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 13
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 5
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## science

I see the Hartmann works and they remind me of Concerto funebre, which was originally composed prior to the cut-off date but revised in 1959. Is that allowed? Can I nominate that with my next vote?


----------



## musicrom

After GreenMamba

Feldman / Part Fratres

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 2 - Celloman
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 1 - dogen
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 1 - brotagonist
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 2 - Mahlerian
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 9
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 16
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 7
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 4
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 7
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 5
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 13
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 4
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 3
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 6
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 8
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 13
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 5
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## 20centrfuge

science said:


> I see the Hartmann works and they remind me of Concerto funebre, which was originally composed prior to the cut-off date but revised in 1959. Is that allowed? Can I nominate that with my next vote?


Personally, I would leave that to your discretion, my friend.


----------



## Mahlerian

After Musicrom

Messiaen Meditations/Kurtag Officium

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 2 - Celloman
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 2 - Mahlerian
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 9
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 16
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 7
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 4
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 7
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 5
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 13
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 3
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 4
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 3
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 6
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 8
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 13
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 5
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Blancrocher

After Mahlerian

Stravinsky - Threni (seconded) / Ligeti - Violin Concerto

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 2 - Celloman
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 9
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 16
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 7
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 4
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 7
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 6
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 13
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 3
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 4
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 3
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 6
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 8
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 13
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 5
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 4
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Blancrocher

Messiaen C / Boulez M

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 2 - Celloman
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 9
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 17
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 7
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 4
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 7
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 6
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 15
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 3
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 4
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 3
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 6
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 8
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 13
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 5
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 4
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Guest

After Magnetic

Rzewski 2, Xenakis Persopolis 1.


----------



## Guest

Updated with dogen

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 2 - Celloman
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 9
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 17
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 7
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 4
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 7
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 6
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 15
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 3
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 4
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 3
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 6
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 8
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 15
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 5
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 4
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## ptr

after dogen

Grisey / Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles...

*Nominated*:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 2 - Celloman
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata

*Seconded*:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 9
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 17
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 7
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 4
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 7
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 6
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 16
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 3
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 4
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 3
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 6
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 8
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 15
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 5
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 4
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Penderecki threnody / Gorecki

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 2 - Celloman
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 9
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 17
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 8
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 4
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 7
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 6
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 16
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 3
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 4
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 3
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 6
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 8
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 15
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 5
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 4
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Trout

After MoonlightSonata:

Ligeti Etudes / Crumb

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 2 - Celloman
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 9
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 17
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 8
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 4
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 9
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 6
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 16
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 3
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 4
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 3
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 6
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 8
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 15
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 5
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 4
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## SimonNZ

After MoonlightSonata:

Crumb / Penderecki Luke

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 2 - Celloman
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 9
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 17
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 4
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 8
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 4
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 7
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 6
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 16
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 3
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 4
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 3
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 7
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 8
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 15
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 5
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 4
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Trout

Adding in my skipped vote:

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 2 - Celloman
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 9
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 17
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 5
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 8
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 4
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 9
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 6
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 16
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 3
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 4
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 3
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 7
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 8
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 15
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 5
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 4
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## SimonNZ

whoops...sorry about that


----------



## Muse Wanderer

After Simon NZ

Ligeti Violin Concerto / Reich 

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 2 - Celloman
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 9
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 17
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 5
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 8
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 4
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 9
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 8
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 16
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 3
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 4
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 3
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 7
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 9
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 15
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 5
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 4
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## 20centrfuge

Boulez, rzewski, Messiaen: 1 has to get 7 points ahead the others to become 'canonized.' 

Let's just get it done. I propose supporting them in alphabetical order. Let's get Boulez off the board first. Otherwise we'll be going back and forth for quite a while, me thinks.


----------



## 20centrfuge

After MuseW

Boulez's Hammer / Adam's Hammerielehre (see what I did :lol

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 2 - Celloman
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 19
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 5
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 8
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 4
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 9
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 8
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 16
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 3
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 4
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 3
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 7
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 9
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 15
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 5
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 4
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## musicrom

After 20centrfuge

Shostakovich SQ 8 / Rzewski

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 2 - Celloman
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 19
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 5
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 8
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 4
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 9
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 8
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 16
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 3
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 4
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 3
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 7
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 9
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 16
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 5
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 4
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Skilmarilion

after musicrom

Gorecki / Shostakovich (15)

*Nominated:*
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 2 - Celloman
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata

*Seconded:*
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 19
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 5
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 10
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 4
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 9
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 8
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 16
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 3
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 4
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 3
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 7
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 9
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 16
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 4
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3[/QUOTE]


----------



## Guest

After Skilmarilion

Grisey/Messiaen

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 2 - Celloman
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 19
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 5
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 10
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 11
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 4
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 9
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 8
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 17
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 3
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 4
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 3
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 7
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 9
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 16
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 4
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Azol

After nathanb

Pärt: Te Deum/Górecki

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 2 - Celloman
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 19
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 5
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 11
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 11
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 4
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 9
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 8
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 17
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 3
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 3
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 7
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 9
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 16
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 4
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Celloman

After Azol

Ligeti / Shostakovich

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 2 - Celloman
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 19
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 5
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 11
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 11
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 4
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 9
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 17
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 3
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 3
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 7
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 9
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 16
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 4
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Aecio

After Celloman

Shosta 10/Dutilleux

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 2 - Celloman
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 19
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 5
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 5
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 11
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 11
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 4
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 9
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 17
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 3
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 3
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 7
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 9
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 16
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 4
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Weston

This is getting tough. I am torn about Gubaidulina: Offertorium. It's a nice piece due to the source material but I like Canticle of the Sun much more. So I humbly offer Sonnengesang "Canticle of the Sun" as a nomination.

After Aecio

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître / Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 1 - Weston
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 2 - Celloman
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 21
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 5
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 5
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 11
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 11
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 4
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 9
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 17
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 3
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 3
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 7
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 9
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 16
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 4
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3 

Note the high Boulez score. I don't know if that means he's graduated or something.


----------



## GreenMamba

After Weston



Weston said:


> Note the high Boulez score. I don't know if that means he's graduated or something.


He needs +7 over the next highest.

Reich 18 / Boulez: Le marteau sans maître

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 1 - Weston
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 2 - Celloman
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 22
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 5
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 5
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 11
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 11
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 4
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 9
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 17
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 3
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 3
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 7
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 11
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 16
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 4
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After La Mamba Vert

Harvey / Gorecki

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 1 - Weston
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 2 - Celloman
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 22
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 5
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 5
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 12
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 11
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 6
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 9
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 17
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 3
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 3
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 7
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 11
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 16
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 4
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## senza sordino

After Magnetic ghost

Gubaidulina Offertorium / Gorecki

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 1 - Weston
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 2 - Celloman
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 6
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 22
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 6
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 5
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 5
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 13
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 11
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 6
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 9
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 17
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 3
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 3
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 7
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 11
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 16
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 4
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After senza sordino:

Carter 3 / Ades

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 1 - Weston
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 2 - Celloman
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 1 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 22
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 8
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 5
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 5
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 13
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 11
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 6
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 9
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 17
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 3
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 3
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 7
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 11
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 16
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 4
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Mahlerian

After mmsbls

Boulez/Takemitsu Requiem

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 1 - Weston
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 2 - Celloman
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
*Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955) - 24*
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 8
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 5
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 5
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 13
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 11
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 6
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 9
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
*Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 17*
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 3
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 3
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 7
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 11
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 16
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 4
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 2
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3

I hope I didn't miss something, but I think that enshrines the Boulez.


----------



## Trout

Yes, Boulez enter the Pantheon!

001: Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70) 
002: Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003: Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)


After Mahlerian:

Messiaen Canyons / Grisey

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 1 - Weston
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 2 - Celloman
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 8
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 5
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 5
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 13
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 12
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 6
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 9
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 19
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 3
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 3
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 7
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 11
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 16
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 4
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 2
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## SeptimalTritone

After Trout (edit)

Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) and Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 1 - SeptimalTritone
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 1 - Weston
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 2 - Celloman
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 8
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 5
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 5
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 13
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 12
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 6
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 9
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 19
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 3
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 3
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 7
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 11
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 16
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 4
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 2
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## SuperTonic

After SeptimalTritone

Messiaen Canyons / Ligeti Etudes

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 1 - SeptimalTritone
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 1 - Weston
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 2 - Celloman
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 8
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 5
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 5
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 13
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 12
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 6
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 10
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 4
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 21
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 3
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 3
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 7
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 11
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 16
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 4
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 2
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Guest

After Supertonic

Lutoslawski / Penderecki Threnody

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 1 - SeptimalTritone
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 1 - Weston
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 2 - Celloman
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 8
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 5
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 5
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 13
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 12
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 6
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 10
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 6
Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74) - 21
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 3
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 3
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 7
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 11
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 16
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 4
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 2
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## ptr

001: Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002: Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003: Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74)

After dogen

Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... / Cage

*Nominated*:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 1 - SeptimalTritone
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 1 - Weston
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 2 - Celloman
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom

*Seconded*:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 8
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 5
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 5
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 13
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 12
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 6
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 10
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 6
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 3
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 3
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 7
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 11
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 16
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 4
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 2
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## GioCar

After ptr


Feldman (seconded) / Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) 


Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 1 - SeptimalTritone
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 1 - Weston
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 2 - Celloman
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) -1 - GioCar


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 8
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 5
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 3
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 13
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 12
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 6
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 10
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 6
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 3
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 3
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 7
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 11
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 16
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 4
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 2
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## tdc

After GioCar:

Penderecki / Rzewski

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 1 - SeptimalTritone
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 1 - Weston
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 2 - Celloman
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) -1 - GioCar


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 8
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 5
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 3
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 13
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 12
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 6
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 10
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 6
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 3
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 3
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 11
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 17
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 4
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 2
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## 20centrfuge

After tdd

Rzewski / Part Fratres

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 1 - SeptimalTritone
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 1 - Weston
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 2 - Celloman
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) -1 - GioCar


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 8
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 5
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 3
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 13
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 12
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 6
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 10
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 6
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 3
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 11
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 19
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 4
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 2
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## 20centrfuge

oops I messed up


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After 20centrfuge (how did you mess up? It looks fine to me)
Reich / Schnittke

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 1 - SeptimalTritone
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 1 - Weston
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 2 - Celloman
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) -1 - GioCar


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 8
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 5
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 3
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 13
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 12
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 6
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 10
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 6
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 3
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 13
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 19
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 4
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 2
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## SimonNZ

After MoonlightSonata:

Gubaidulina Canticle / Feldman Crippled

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 2 - Celloman
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) -1 - GioCar


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 8
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 5
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 13
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 12
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 3
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 6
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 10
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 6
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 3
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 13
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 19
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 4
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 2
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Guest

After SimonNZ

Stockhausen/Grisey

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 2 - Celloman
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 8
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 5
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 4
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 13
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 3
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 6
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 10
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 6
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 3
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 13
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 19
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 4
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 2
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## musicrom

After nathanb

Feldman Crippled Symmetry / Shostakovich 10

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 2 - Celloman
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 8
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 5
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 13
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 3
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 6
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 10
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 6
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 3
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 13
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 19
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 4
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 2
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## GreenMamba

After musicrom

Ligeti Etudes / Gorecki

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 2 - isorhythm
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 2 - Celloman
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 8
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 5
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 14
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 3
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 6
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 12
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 6
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 3
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 13
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 19
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 4
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 2
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## brotagonist

After GreenMamba

Hartmann (seconded) / Boulez (seconded)

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 3
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 8
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 5
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 14
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 3
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 6
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 12
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 6
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 3
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 13
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 19
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 4
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 7
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 2
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## SuperTonic

After brotagonist

Ligeti Etudes / Takemitsu From me Flows...

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 3
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 8
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 5
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 14
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 3
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 6
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 14
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 6
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 3
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 13
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 19
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 4
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 8
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 2
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Celloman

After SuperTonic

Barber Piano Concerto (nominated) / Ligeti Etudes (seconded)

Nominated:
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 3
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 8
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 5
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 14
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 3
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 6
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 15
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 10
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 6
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 3
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 13
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 19
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 4
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 8
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 2
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Weston

After Celloman

Ligeti: Violin Concerto / Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3
(and not just because they were next to each other. I've listened to several of these pieces today.)

Nominated:
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 3
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 8
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 5
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 14
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 3
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 6
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 15
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 12
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 7
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 3
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 13
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 19
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 4
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 8
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 2
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Guest

After Weston

Rzewski / Nono

Nominated:
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 3
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 8
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 5
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 14
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 3
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 6
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 15
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 12
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 7
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 3
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 13
Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 21
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 4
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 8
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 2
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Hmmbug

After Dogen

Crumb / Rzewski

Nominated:
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 3
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 8
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 7
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 14
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 3
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 6
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
*Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 15*
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 12
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 7
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 3
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 13
*Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975) - 22
*Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 15
*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 4
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 8
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 2
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## 20centrfuge

001: Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002: Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003: Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)


----------



## senza sordino

After Hmmbug

Stravinsky Agon / Takemitsu From me

Nominated:
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 3
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 8
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 7
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 14
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 3
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 6
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 15
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 12
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 7
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 3
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 13
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 4
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 9
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 2
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3

(did I do it right?)


----------



## 20centrfuge

After hmmbg

Stravinsky Threni/Crumb

Nominated:
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 3
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 8
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 8
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 14
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 3
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 6
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 15
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 12
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 7
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 3
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 13
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 6
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 8
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 2
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Mahlerian

After 20centrfuge

Harvey/Boulez Anthemes

Nominated:
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 4
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 8
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 8
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 14
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 3
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 15
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 12
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 7
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 3
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 13
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 2
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 6
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 8
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 2
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## tortkis

After 20centrfuge

Takemitsu Requiem / Saariaho

Nominated:
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 3
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 8
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 8
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 14
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 3
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 6
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 15
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 12
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 7
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 3
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 13
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 6
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 8
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 4
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After tortkis:

Boulez A / Lutoslawski

Nominated:
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 5
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 8
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 8
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 14
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 3
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 6
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 15
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 12
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 8
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 3
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 13
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 6
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 8
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 4
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Varèse / Messiaen

Nominated:
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 5
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 8
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 8
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 14
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 3
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 6
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 15
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 12
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 8
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 13
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 6
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 8
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 4
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## tortkis

Sorry, I missed Mahlerian's post.
I tried to fix the list but it's too fast...

after votes of mmsbls & ptr with Mahlerian's votes added.

Nominated:
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 4
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - *6*
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 8
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 8
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 14
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 3
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - *8*
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 15
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 12
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 8
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 13
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 6
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 8
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 4
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## senza sordino

You're not adding in my votes from post #214. 20 centrfuge and I posted at nearly the same time, me slightly ahead.


----------



## KenOC

A couple of skipped votes? Meanwhile, after tortkis:

Shosta Sym 10 +2, Adams Dharma +1

Nominated:
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 5
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - *6*
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 8
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 8
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 14
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 3
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - *8*
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 15
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 12
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 8
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 13
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 2
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 6
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 8
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 4
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## GioCar

the board with senza sordino's votes

Nominated:
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 5
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 6
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 8
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 8
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 14
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 3
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 15
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 12
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 8
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 13
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 6
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 9
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 4
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## tortkis

Thanks GioCar.
We should look at not only the last table but also previous posts to check if there are skipped votes...


----------



## GioCar

The board should be ok now.
We can restart from post 223. 
I'm going to vote when all our American friends are well asleep 
Too fast for me...


----------



## Trout

After GioCar:

Ligeti Etudes / Reich

Nominated:
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 5
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 6
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 8
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 8
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 14
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 3
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 17
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 12
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 8
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 14
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 6
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 9
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 4
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## GioCar

^^^

Just in case, I didn't vote yet, just fixed the board...


----------



## SimonNZ

After Trout: 

Crumb / Ligeti

Nominated:
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 5
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 6
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 8
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 10
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 14
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 3
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 17
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 14
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 8
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 14
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 6
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 9
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 4
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Muse Wanderer

After SimonNZ

Ligeti Etudes / Reich

Nominated:
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 5
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 6
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 8
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 10
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 14
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 3
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 19
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 14
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 8
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 15
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 6
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 9
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 4
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Trout

I think Simon added an extra point to the Ligeti Violin Concerto.

Nominated:
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 5
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 6
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 8
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 10
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 14
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 3
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 19
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 13
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 8
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 15
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 6
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 9
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 4
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout fix

Shosty10 / Penderecki Luke

Nominated:
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 5
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 6
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 8
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 10
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 14
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 3
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 19
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 13
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 8
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 10
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 15
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 6
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 9
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 4
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Blancrocher

After MagneticGhost

Stravinsky - Threni / Carter - 3 Orchestras

Nominated:
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 5
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 6
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 9
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 10
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 14
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 3
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 19
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 13
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 8
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 10
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 15
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 6
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 8
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 9
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 4
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## GioCar

After Blancrocher


Reich / Stockhausen Licht

Nominated:
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 2 - tortkis
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 5
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 6
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 9
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 10
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 14
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 3
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 19
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 13
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 8
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 10
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 17
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 7
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 8
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 9
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 4
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## science

after GioCar: 

Cage Changes / Shosty 10 


Nominated:
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 5
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 6
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 4
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 9
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 10
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 14
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 3
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 19
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 13
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 8
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 10
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 17
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 7
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 8
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 9
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 4
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Guest

after Science

Lutoslawski / Penderecki Threnody


Nominated:
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 5
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 6
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 4
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 9
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 10
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 5
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 14
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 3
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 19
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 13
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 10
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 17
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 7
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 8
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 9
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 4
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## SuperTonic

After dogen

Ligeti Etudes / Dutilleux


Nominated:
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 5
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 6
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 4
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 9
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 10
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 6
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 14
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 3
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 21
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 13
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 10
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 17
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 7
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 8
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 9
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 4
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Weston

After SuperTonic

Shostakovich: Cello Concerto 1 / Cage: Music of Changes (I guess in lieu for now of the 4'33" I was challenged to nominate.)

Nominated:
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 5
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 6
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 9
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 10
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 6
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 14
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 3
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 21
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 13
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 10
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 17
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 7
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 8
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 9
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 4
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Guest

After Weston

Stockhausen/Takemitsu

Nominated:
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 5
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 6
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 9
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 10
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 6
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 14
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 3
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 21
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 13
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 10
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 17
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 9
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 8
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 10
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 4
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## brotagonist

After nathanb

Gerhard/Birtwistle

Nominated:
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 5
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 6
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 9
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 10
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 6
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 14
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 3
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 21
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 13
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 10
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 17
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 9
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 8
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 10
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 4
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After brotagonist:

Boulez A / Dutilleux

Nominated:
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 5
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 9
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 10
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 14
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 3
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 21
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 13
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 10
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 17
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 9
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 8
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 10
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 4
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Nereffid

after mmsbls:

Riley In C (nom) / Andriessen (nom)

Nominated:
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 1 - Nereffid
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Riley: In C (1964) - 2 - Nereffid
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 5
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 9
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 10
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 14
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 3
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 21
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 13
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 10
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 17
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 9
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 8
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 10
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 4
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3

_Yes, I said I wouldn't take part, but I can at least throw in a few nominations from time to time to draw attention to pieces or composers that I think deserve it._


----------



## Trout

After Nereffid:

Ligeti Etudes / Riley In C

Nominated:
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 1 - Nereffid
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 5
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 9
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 10
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 14
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 3
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 23
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 13
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 10
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 17
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 9
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 8
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 10
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 4
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## GreenMamba

After Trout

Shostakovich SQ / Ligeti Etudes

Nominated:
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 1 - Nereffid
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 5
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 9
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 10
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 14
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 3
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 24
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 13
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 10
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 17
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 9
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 8
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 10
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 4
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Mahlerian

After GreenMamba

Ligeti Etudes/Takemitsu November Steps (nom)

Nominated:
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 1 - Nereffid
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 1 - Mahlerian


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 5
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 9
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 10
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 14
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 3
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 26
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 13
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 10
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 17
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 9
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 8
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 10
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 4
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mahlerian

Takemitsu / Gorecki

Nominated:
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 1 - Nereffid
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 1 - Mahlerian


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 5
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 9
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 10
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 15
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 3
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 26
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 13
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 10
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 17
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 9
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 8
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 12
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 4
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## 20centrfuge

Nereffid said:


> after mmsbls:
> 
> Riley In C (nom) / Andriessen (nom)
> 
> _Yes, I said I wouldn't take part, but I can at least throw in a few nominations from time to time to draw attention to pieces or composers that I think deserve it._


I'm so glad you put de Staat down. I was just thinking it should be on the board.


----------



## 20centrfuge

After MagnetoGhost

Andriessen (sec)/Ligeti etudes

Nominated:
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 1 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 5
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 3
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 9
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 10
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 15
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 3
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
*Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) - 27*
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 13
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 10
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 17
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 20*
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 9
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 8
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 12
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 4
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## 20centrfuge

001: Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002: Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003: Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001)


----------



## ptr

After 20centrfuge

Andriessen / Reich

Nominated:
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 1 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 5
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 9
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 10
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 15
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 3
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 13
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 10
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 19
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 9
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 8
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 12
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 4
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## senza sordino

After ptr

Shostakovich 10 / Adams Harmonielehre

Nominated:
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 1 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 11
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 5
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 9
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 10
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
*Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 15*
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 3
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 13
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 10
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 19
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 22*
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 9
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 8
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 12
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 4
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Trout

Shostakovich still needs 4 more points to be 7 over Reich so it's not enshrined quite yet.


----------



## Guest

Hold your horses, buster


----------



## KenOC

After SS

Shostakovich 10 / Adams Dharma

Nominated:
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 1 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 11
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 6
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 9
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 10
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 15
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 3
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 13
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 10
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
*Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 19*
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 24*
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 9
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 8
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 12
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 4
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## senza sordino

Sorry, I missed Reich. Thanks for catching my mistake.


----------



## GreenMamba

senza sordino said:


> Sorry, I missed Reich. Thanks for catching my mistake.


Understandable given the crowded list.


----------



## GioCar

After KenOC

Reich / Stockhausen Licht

Nominated:
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 1 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 11
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 6
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 9
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 10
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 15
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 3
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 13
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 10
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 21
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 10
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 8
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 12
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 4
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Muse Wanderer

After GioCar

Reich / Ligeti

Nominated:
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 1 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 11
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 6
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 9
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 10
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 15
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 3
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 14
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 10
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 23
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 10
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 8
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 12
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 4
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## SeptimalTritone

After Muse Wanderer

Stockhausen: Licht and Stockhausen: Gruppen

Nominated:
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 1 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 11
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 6
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 9
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 10
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 15
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 3
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 14
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 10
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 23
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 12
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 8
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 12
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 4
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## SimonNZ

After ST:

Penderecki Threnody / Stravinsky Threni

Nominated:
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 1 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 11
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 6
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 9
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 10
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 15
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 3
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 14
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 10
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 23
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 12
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 12
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 4
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Skilmarilion

after Simon

Reich / Prokofiev

*Nominated:*
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 1 - Mahlerian

*Seconded:*
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 11
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 6
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 9
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 10
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 15
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 3
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 14
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 10
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 25
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 12
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 12
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 4
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3[/QUOTE]


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Skilmarillion
Crumb / Gorecki

Nominated:
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 1 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 11
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 6
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 9
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 12
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 14
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 3
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 14
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 10
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 25
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 12
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 12
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 4
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Trout

I believe Gorecki should be at 16.

Nominated:
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 1 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 11
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 6
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 9
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 12
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 16
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 3
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 14
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 10
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 25
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 12
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 12
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 4
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## tdc

After MS:

Penderecki / Penderecki

Nominated:
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 1 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 11
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 6
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 9
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 12
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 16
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 3
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 14
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 12
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 11
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 25
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 12
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 12
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 4
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

After tdc:

Xenakis - Metastaseis (1953-54) / Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971)

Nominated:
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 1 - PaulieGatto
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 1 - Mahlerian
Xenakis - Metastaseis (1953-54) - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 11
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 6
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 9
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 12
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 16
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 3
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 14
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 12
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 11
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 25
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 12
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 12
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 4
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## isorhythm

After tdc

Stockhausen Kontakte (nominated) / Gubaidulina Canticle (seconded)

Nominated:
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60) - 2- isorhythm
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 1 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 11
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 6
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 9
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 12
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 16
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 4
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 14
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 12
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 11
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 25
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 12
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 12
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 4
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## SuperTonic

After isorhythm

Crumb / Schnittke Piano Quintet (nom)

Nominated:
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 1- SuperTonic
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60) - 2- isorhythm
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 1 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 11
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 6
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 9
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 14
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 16
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 4
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 14
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 12
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 11
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 25
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 12
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 12
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 4
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## tdc

PaulieGatto and isorhythm collided - fixed board:

Nominated:
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 1 - PaulieGatto
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 1 - Mahlerian
Xenakis - Metastaseis (1953-54) - 2 - PaulieGatto


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 11
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 6
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 9
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 14
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 16
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 4
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 14
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 12
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 11
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 25
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 12
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 12
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 4
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Celloman

After SuperTonic:

Hartmann / Shostakovich

Nominated:
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 1 - PaulieGatto
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 1 - Mahlerian
Xenakis - Metastaseis (1953-54) - 2 - PaulieGatto


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 11
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 6
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 9
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 14
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 16
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 4
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 14
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 12
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 11
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 25
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 12
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 12
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 4
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## SuperTonic

It looks like my nomination of the Schnittke Piano Quintet fell off somewhere. Here is the corrected board.

Nominated:
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 1 - PaulieGatto
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 1 - SuperTonic
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 2 - musicrom
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 1 - Mahlerian
Xenakis - Metastaseis (1953-54) - 2 - PaulieGatto


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 11
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 6
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 9
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 14
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 16
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 4
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 14
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 12
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 11
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 25
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 12
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 12
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 4
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Guest

After SuperTonic

Penderecki Threnody / Schnittke Symphony (seconded)

Nominated:
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 1 - PaulieGatto
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 1 - SuperTonic
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 1 - Mahlerian
Xenakis - Metastaseis (1953-54) - 2 - PaulieGatto


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 11
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 6
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 9
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 14
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 16
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 4
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 14
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 12
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 25
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 12
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 12
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 4
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After dogen:

Takemitsu R / Adams H

Nominated:
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 1 - PaulieGatto
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 1 - SuperTonic
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 1 - Mahlerian
Xenakis - Metastaseis (1953-54) - 2 - PaulieGatto


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 13
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 6
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 9
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 14
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 16
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 4
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 14
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 12
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 25
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 12
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 12
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Feldman Rothko / Babbitt 

Nominated:
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 1 - SuperTonic
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 1 - Mahlerian
Xenakis - Metastaseis (1953-54) - 2 - PaulieGatto


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 13
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 6
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 9
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 14
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 16
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 13
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 4
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 14
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 12
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 25
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 12
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 12
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Trout

After science:

Reich / Grisey

Nominated:
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 1 - SuperTonic
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 1 - Mahlerian
Xenakis - Metastaseis (1953-54) - 2 - PaulieGatto


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 13
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 6
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 9
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 14
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 16
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 14
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 4
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 14
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 12
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 27
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 12
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 12
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## GreenMamba

After Trout

Reich / Crumb

Nominated:
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 1 - SuperTonic
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 1 - Mahlerian
Xenakis - Metastaseis (1953-54) - 2 - PaulieGatto


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 13
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 6
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 9
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 15
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 16
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 14
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 4
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 14
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 12
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 29
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 12
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 12
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## 20centrfuge

Default
After GreenM

Reich/Adams H

Nominated:
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 1 - SuperTonic
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 1 - Mahlerian
Xenakis - Metastaseis (1953-54) - 2 - PaulieGatto


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 14
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 6
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 9
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 15
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 16
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 14
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 4
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 14
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 12
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 31
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 12
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 12
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## 20centrfuge

Reich only needs 1 more point. Let's move it on!

Harmonielehre is gaining steam. I am so glad. It is my personal absolute favorite post 1950 composition. Please give it a listen if you never have.


----------



## 20centrfuge

1 point for Reich would actually move on both Reich and Shostakovich's 10, if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Guest

After centrfuge

Carter/Grisey

Nominated:
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 1 - SuperTonic
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 1 - Mahlerian
Xenakis - Metastaseis (1953-54) - 2 - PaulieGatto


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 14
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 6
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 11
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 15
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 16
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 15
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 4
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 14
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 12
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 31
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 3
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 12
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 12
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Guest

I just want to say that I could second a majority of the works right now, but I have to throw some points towards the bottom half of the list to keep up with the rabid fans of other stuff.

Metastaseis....November Steps....Das Madchen....Roaratorio....wonderful stuff


----------



## Guest

20centrfuge said:


> Reich only needs 1 more point. Let's move it on!
> 
> Harmonielehre is gaining steam. I am so glad. It is my personal absolute favorite post 1950 composition. Please give it a listen if you never have.


I have. It's really great. So is the Reich. But, in my top 10 of the last 50 years? Hrmm...no.


----------



## musicrom

After nathanb

Shostakovich 15 / Schnittke 1

Nominated:
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 2 - Celloman
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 1 - SuperTonic
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 1 - Mahlerian
Xenakis - Metastaseis (1953-54) - 2 - PaulieGatto


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 14
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 6
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 11
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 15
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 16
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 15
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 4
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 14
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 12
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 31
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 8
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 12
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 12
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## GreenMamba

20centrfuge said:


> 1 point for Reich would actually move on both Reich and Shostakovich's 10, if I'm not mistaken


A double enshrinement! That would really shake things up.


----------



## 20centrfuge

nathanb said:


> ...So is the Reich. But, in my top 10 of the last 50 years? Hrmm...no.


I admit that I sometimes vote not on what I like, but rather to just get the work cleared off the board.


----------



## Weston

After musicrom

Grisey / Barber: Piano Concerto (seconded)


Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 1 - SuperTonic
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 1 - Mahlerian
Xenakis - Metastaseis (1953-54) - 2 - PaulieGatto


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 14
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 6
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 11
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 15
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 16
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 17
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 4
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 14
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 12
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 31
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 8
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 12
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 12
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## brotagonist

After Weston

Schnittke/Takemitsu (seconded)

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 1 - SuperTonic
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 2 - brotagonist
Xenakis - Metastaseis (1953-54) - 2 - PaulieGatto


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 14
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 6
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 11
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 15
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 16
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 17
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 4
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 14
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 12
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 31
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 8
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 12
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 12
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## brotagonist

I noticed that I now have 4 nominated, which is the maximum. No problem with that, but one of them, Hartmann's Symphony 8, has been there for a long time and has not generated any interest. Is there a way I can 'unnominate' it? I agreed with another participant (I forgot who it was  sorry) that #6 would likely be a better choice and I have seconded that one.


----------



## Albert7

After brotagonist

My nominations:

Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 1 - SuperTonic
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 2 - brotagonist
Xenakis - Metastaseis (1953-54) - 2 - PaulieGatto


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 14
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 6
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 11
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 15
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6 (added my vote here)
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 16
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 17
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 4
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 14
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 12
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 31
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 8
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 12
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 12
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## SimonNZ

Albert7 said:


> (Not sure how this works here.)


Read the first post on page one.

You get two votes. The first woth two points. The second worth one.

If you're adding one point to the already secxonded For Philip Guston the you can make a nomination of one of the other two worth two points.


----------



## SimonNZ

After *Brotagonist*

Crumb / Xenakis Metastasies

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 1 - SuperTonic
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 2 - brotagonist

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 14
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 6
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 11
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 17
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 5
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 16
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 17
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 4
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 14
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 12
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 31
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 8
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 12
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 12
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis - Metastaseis (1953-54) - 3
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Albert7

After SimonNZ

Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2

Nominated:
Crumb / Xenakis Metastasies - 2- SimonNZ
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 1 - SuperTonic
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 2 - brotagonist

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 14
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 6
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 11
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 17
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 16
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 17
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 4
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 14
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 12
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 31
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 8
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 12
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 12
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis - Metastaseis (1953-54) - 3
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Blancrocher

brotagonist said:


> I noticed that I now have 4 nominated, which is the maximum. No problem with that, but one of them, Hartmann's Symphony 8, has been there for a long time and has not generated any interest. Is there a way I can 'unnominate' it? I agreed with another participant (I forgot who it was  sorry) that #6 would likely be a better choice and I have seconded that one.


I'd just leave it in there, bro--sometimes it takes awhile for things to pick up steam, and not for any good reason. I'm not very familiar with Hartmann's symphonies but have them queued up on spotify as a result of their nomination here.


----------



## KenOC

After *Albert7*

Reich leads Shosta 10? I must be in an alternate universe. Anyway

Shosta 10, Adams Harmonielehre

Nominated:
Crumb / Xenakis Metastasies - 2- SimonNZ
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 1 - SuperTonic
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 2 - brotagonist

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 15
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 6
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 11
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 17
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 16
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 17
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 4
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 14
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 12
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 31
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 8
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 12
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 12
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis - Metastaseis (1953-54) - 3
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Trout

Board maintenance...

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 1 - SuperTonic
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 2 - brotagonist

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 15
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 6
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 11
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 17
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 16
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 17
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 4
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 14
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 12
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 31
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 8
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 12
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 12
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis - Metastaseis (1953-54) - 3
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Messiaen / Shosty15

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 1 - SuperTonic
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 2 - brotagonist

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 15
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 6
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 11
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 17
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 16
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 17
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 4
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 14
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 12
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 31
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 9
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 12
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 12
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis - Metastaseis (1953-54) - 3
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## 20centrfuge

Some aspects of this voting system are tedious. Shostakovich 10 and Reich could volley back and forth til they are in the 100's. Oh well.


----------



## 20centrfuge

What I'd really like to hear are people's thoughts on the works on the board. Is that for another thread? Or could/should that take place here?


----------



## science

20centrfuge said:


> Some aspects of this voting system are tedious. Shostakovich 10 and Reich could volley back and forth til they are in the 100's. Oh well.


I put a lot of thought into this problem years and years ago when I devised this system, and I didn't find any solution elegant enough to satisfy myself. It's likely that a small differential in support for one or the other would eventually lead to the tie being broken, but ultimately we depend on human behavior to save us from such a fate.


----------



## GioCar

After MagneticGhost (aka il Fantasma Magnetico )

Reich / Stockhausen Licht

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 1 - SuperTonic
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 2 - brotagonist

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 15
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 6
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 11
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 17
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 16
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 17
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 4
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 14
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 12
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 33
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 9
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 12
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis - Metastaseis (1953-54) - 3
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Guest

20centrfuge said:


> Some aspects of this voting system are tedious. Shostakovich 10 and Reich could volley back and forth til they are in the 100's. Oh well.


How's about the prior thread to this Voting one?


----------



## GioCar

Again, a double enshrinement with just one little vote...


----------



## Nereffid

Ok, here you go, let a new battle commence :

Reich / Adams Harmonielehre

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 1 - SuperTonic
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 2 - brotagonist

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 16
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 6
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 11
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 17
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 16
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 17
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 4
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 14
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 12
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
*Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 35*
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 27*
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 9
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 12
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis - Metastaseis (1953-54) - 3
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## KenOC

Is that a double enshrinement? Clearer eyes than mine may tell.


----------



## GioCar

oh yes

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 1 - SuperTonic
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 2 - brotagonist

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 16
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 6
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 11
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
*Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 17*
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 16
*Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 17*
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 4
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 14
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 12
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
*Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) - 35*
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953) - 27*
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 9
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 12
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis - Metastaseis (1953-54) - 3
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## ptr

001: Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002: Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003: Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) 
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) 
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953)

*After Nereffid's enshrinementapalooza:*

Nono / Lachenmann (Sec)

*Nominated*:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 1 - SuperTonic
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 2 - brotagonist

*Seconded*:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 16
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 6
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 11
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 17
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 16
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 17
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 4
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 14
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 7
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 12
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 9
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 12
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis - Metastaseis (1953-54) - 3
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## tdc

After ptr:

Schnittke (sec) / Schnittke (sec)

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 16
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 6
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 11
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 17
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 16
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 17
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 4
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 14
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 7
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 12
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 4
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 2
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 9
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 12
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis - Metastaseis (1953-54) - 3
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## SimonNZ

> 008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953)


A triumph of consensus.


----------



## 20centrfuge

Someday I'll be able to tell my grandkids that I was there during the Double Enshrinement.


----------



## Blancrocher

After tdc:

Schnittke - Quintet / Nono

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis


Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 16
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 6
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 11
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 17
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 16
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 17
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 4
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 14
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 8
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 12
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 4
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 9
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 12
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis - Metastaseis (1953-54) - 3
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Guest

After Blancrocher

Górecki / Gubaidulina: Canticle

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 – tortkis

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 16
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 6
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 11
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 17
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 18
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 17
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 14
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 8
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 12
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 4
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 9
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 12
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis - Metastaseis (1953-54) - 3
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## SuperTonic

After dogen

Crumb / Schnittke Quintet

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 – tortkis

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 16
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 6
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 11
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 19
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 18
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 17
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 14
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 8
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 12
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 4
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 9
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 12
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis - Metastaseis (1953-54) - 3
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## science

after ST:

Crumb / Britten 

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 – tortkis

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 16
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 6
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 4
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 11
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 21
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 18
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 17
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 8
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 14
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 8
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 12
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 4
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 9
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 12
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis - Metastaseis (1953-54) - 3
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Mahlerian

After Science

Harvey/Boulez Repons

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 – tortkis

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 16
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 6
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 5
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 11
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 21
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 18
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 17
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 10
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 14
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 8
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 12
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 4
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 9
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 12
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 6
Xenakis - Metastaseis (1953-54) - 3
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Guest

After Mahlerian

Varese/Xenakis

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 – tortkis

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 16
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 6
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 5
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 11
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 21
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 18
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 17
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 10
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 14
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 8
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 12
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 4
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 9
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 12
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 8
Xenakis - Metastaseis (1953-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Guest

SimonNZ said:


> A triumph of consensus.


Hey, with some of the members posting here, I'm just relieved it isn't #1.


----------



## Trout

After nathanb:

Messiaen Eclairs / Reich


Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 2 - Trout
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 1 - Trout
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 – tortkis

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 16
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 6
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 5
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 11
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 21
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 18
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 17
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 10
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 14
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 8
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 4
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 12
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 4
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 9
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 12
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 8
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## 20centrfuge

After Trout (I love Messiaen's eclairs, but feel like the list is a bit too long to second another work)

Andriessen/ Part F


Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 2 - Trout
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 1 - Trout
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 – tortkis

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 16
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 6
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 5
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 11
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 21
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 18
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 17
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 10
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 14
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 8
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 12
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 3
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 4
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 9
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 12
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 8
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After 20

Penderecki Luke / Salonen

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 2 - Trout
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 1 - Trout
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 – tortkis

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 16
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 6
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 5
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 11
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 21
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 18
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 17
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 10
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 14
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 8
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 14
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 4
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 9
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 12
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 8
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## KenOC

After Ghost

Adams: Dharma +2, Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) +1 nominated

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 2 - Trout
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 1 - Trout
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 – tortkis
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 16
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 8
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 5
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 11
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 21
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 18
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 17
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 10
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 14
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 8
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 6
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 14
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 4
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 9
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 12
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 8
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Azol

After KenOC

Pärt: Te Deum/Górecki

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 2 - Trout
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 1 - Trout
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 – tortkis
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 16
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 8
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 5
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 11
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 21
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 19
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 17
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 10
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 14
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 8
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 8
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 14
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 4
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 9
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 12
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 8
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Guest

After Azol

Górecki / Schnittke 5

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 2 - Trout
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 1 - Trout
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 – tortkis
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 16
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 8
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 5
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 11
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 21
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 21
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 17
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 10
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 14
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 8
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 8
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 14
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 5
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 9
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 12
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 8
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After dogen
Gorecki / Ligeti

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 2 - Trout
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 1 - Trout
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 – tortkis
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 16
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 8
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 5
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 11
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 21
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 23
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 17
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 10
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 15
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 8
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 8
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 14
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 5
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 9
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 12
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 8
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## MoonlightSonata

--deleted post, please ignore--


----------



## Guest

Er... Black angels 21?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

dogen said:


> Er... Black angels 21?


Oops  
Didn't notice that.


----------



## Guest

Off the top of my head, Rothko Chapel and Uaxuctum are surprising absences. Also, only one Nono work on the board is surprising too.


----------



## SuperTonic

After MoonlightSonata

Crumb / Takemitsu From Me Flows...

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 2 - Trout
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 1 - Trout
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 – tortkis
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 16
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 8
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 5
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 11
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 23
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 23
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 17
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 10
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 15
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 8
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 8
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 14
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 5
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 9
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 13
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 8
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

After SuperTonic

Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) / Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 1 - Richannes Wrahms
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 2 - Richannes Wrahms
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 2 - Trout
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 1 - Trout
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 – tortkis
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 16
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 8
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 5
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 11
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 23
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 23
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 17
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 10
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 15
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 8
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 8
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 14
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 5
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 9
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 13
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 8
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Guest

After Wrahms

Grisey/Messiaen

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 1 - Richannes Wrahms
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 2 - Richannes Wrahms
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 1 - Trout
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 – tortkis
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 16
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 8
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 5
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 11
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 23
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 23
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 19
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 10
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 15
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 8
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 8
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 14
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 5
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 9
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 13
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 8
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## 20centrfuge

After nathanb

Adams H/ Harvey

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 1 - Richannes Wrahms
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 2 - Richannes Wrahms
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 1 - Trout
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 – tortkis
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 18
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 8
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 5
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 11
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 23
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 23
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 19
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 15
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 8
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 8
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 14
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 5
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 9
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 13
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 8
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## senza sordino

After 20 centrfuge

Gubaidulina Offertorium / Gorecki 

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 1 - Richannes Wrahms
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 2 - Richannes Wrahms
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 1 - Trout
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 – tortkis
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 18
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 8
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 5
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 11
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 23
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 24
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 19
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 15
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 8
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 8
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 14
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 5
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 9
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 13
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 8
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## KenOC

After Senza

Shosta Sym 15 ++ Adams Dharma +

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 1 - Richannes Wrahms
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 2 - Richannes Wrahms
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 1 - Trout
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 – tortkis
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 18
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 5
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 11
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 23
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 24
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 19
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 15
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 8
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 8
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 14
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 5
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 11
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 13
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 8
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Trout

After KenOC:

Messiaen Eclairs / Ligeti Chamber

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 2 - Richannes Wrahms
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 1 - Trout
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 – tortkis
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 18
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 5
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 11
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 23
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 24
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 19
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 15
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 5
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 8
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 8
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 14
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 5
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 11
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 13
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 8
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## SimonNZ

After Trout:

Messiaen Eclairs / Crumb

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 2 - Richannes Wrahms
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 1 - Trout
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 – tortkis
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 18
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 5
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 11
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 24
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 24
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 19
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 15
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 7
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 8
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 8
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 14
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 3
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 5
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 11
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 13
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 8
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Mahlerian

After SimonNZ

Saariaho/Varese

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 2 - Richannes Wrahms
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 1 - Trout
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 – tortkis
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 18
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 5
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 11
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 24
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 24
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 19
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 15
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 7
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 8
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 8
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 14
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 5
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 11
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 13
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 9
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## science

after Mahlerian: 

Rihm / Reich trains

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 2 - Richannes Wrahms
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 – tortkis
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 2 - science 
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 18
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 5
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 11
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 24
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 24
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 19
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 15
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 7
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 8
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 8
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 14
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 2
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 5
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 11
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 13
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 9
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 4
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## brotagonist

After science

DSCH 15/ Xenakis Meta

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 2 - Richannes Wrahms
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 – tortkis
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 2 - science 
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 18
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 5
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 11
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 24
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 24
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 19
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 15
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 7
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 8
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 8
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 14
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 2
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 5
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 13
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 13
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 9
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## science

I'm gonna add in Brot's vote after my own, correcting the collisions: 

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 2 - Richannes Wrahms
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 – tortkis
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 2 - science 
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 18
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 5
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 11
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 24
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 24
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 19
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 15
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 7
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 8
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 8
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 14
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 2
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 5
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 13
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 13
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 9
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## brotagonist

I hope that works, because I believe I already fixed it 

No, it didn't, since my vote is now counted twice.


----------



## science

brotagonist said:


> I hope that works, because I believe I already fixed it
> 
> No, it didn't, since my vote is now counted twice.


I think I've got it right now!


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science

Grisey / Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 2 - Richannes Wrahms
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 – tortkis
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 2 - science
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 1 - PaulieGatto
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 18
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 5
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 11
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 24
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 24
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 21
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 15
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 7
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 8
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 8
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 14
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 2
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 5
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 13
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 13
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 9
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Shosty 15 / Reich

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 2 - Richannes Wrahms
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 – tortkis
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 2 - science
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 1 - PaulieGatto
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 18
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 5
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 11
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 24
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 24
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 21
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 15
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 7
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 8
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 8
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 14
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 5
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 15
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 13
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 9
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Takemitsu from me flows / Stravinsky Threni

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 2 - Richannes Wrahms
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 – tortkis
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 2 - science
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 1 - PaulieGatto
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 18
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 5
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 11
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 24
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 24
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 21
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 15
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 7
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 8
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 8
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 14
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 5
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 15
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) -10
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 15
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 9
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## tdc

..........................................


----------



## SeptimalTritone

After Moonlight

Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) and Nono

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 2 - Richannes Wrahms
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 – tortkis
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 2 - science
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 1 - PaulieGatto
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 18
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 5
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 11
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 24
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 24
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 21
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 5
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 15
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 7
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 9
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 8
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 14
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 5
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 15
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 10
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 15
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 9
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## MoonlightSonata

What has happened here? Three of us posted at the same time...


----------



## tdc

After ST (and including MS's votes)

Penderecki Luke / Gubaidulina canticle

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 2 - Richannes Wrahms
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 – tortkis
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 2 - science
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 1 - PaulieGatto
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 18
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 5
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 11
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 24
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 24
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 21
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 15
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 7
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 9
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 8
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 16
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 5
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 15
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 10
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 15
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 9
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## ptr

After tdc

Varèse / Grisey

*Nominated*:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 2 - Richannes Wrahms
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 - tortkis
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 2 - science
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 1 - PaulieGatto
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC

*Seconded*:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 18
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 5
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 11
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 24
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 24
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 22
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 15
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 7
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 9
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 8
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 16
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 5
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 15
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 10
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 15
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Guest

After ptr

Crumb / Part Te Deum

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 2 - Richannes Wrahms
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 – tortkis
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 2 - science
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 1 - PaulieGatto
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 18
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 5
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 11
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 26
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 24
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 22
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 15
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 7
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 9
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 9
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 16
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 5
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 15
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 10
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 15
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Azol

After dogen

Górecki\Part Te Deum

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 2 - Richannes Wrahms
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 2 - maestro267
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 – tortkis
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 2 - science
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 1 - PaulieGatto
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 18
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 5
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 11
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 26
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 26
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 22
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 15
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 7
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 9
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 10
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 16
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 5
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 15
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 10
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 15
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Nereffid

after dogen:

MacMillan (nom) / Maxwell Davies (sec)


Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 2 - Richannes Wrahms
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) -2 - Nereffid
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 – tortkis
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 2 - science
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 1 - PaulieGatto
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 18
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 5
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 11
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 26
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 24
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 22
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 15
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 7
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 9
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 9
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 16
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 5
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 15
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 10
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 15
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Nereffid

fixed clash:

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 2 - Richannes Wrahms
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) -2 - Nereffid
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 – tortkis
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 2 - science
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 1 - PaulieGatto
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 18
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 5
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 11
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 26
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 26
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 22
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 15
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 7
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 9
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 10
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 16
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 5
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 15
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 10
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 15
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## 20centrfuge

After Nereffid:

Messiaen's Eclairs of the "Oolala" / Andriessen de Staat

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 2 - Richannes Wrahms
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) -2 - Nereffid
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 – tortkis
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 2 - science
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 1 - PaulieGatto
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 18
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 5
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 11
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 26
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 7
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 26
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 22
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 15
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 9
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 9
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 10
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 16
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 5
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 15
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 10
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 15
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## 20centrfuge

deleted post (double post) blah blah blah


----------



## SuperTonic

After 20centrfuge

Crumb / Dutilleux

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 2 - Richannes Wrahms
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) -2 - Nereffid
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 – tortkis
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 2 - science
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 1 - PaulieGatto
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 18
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 5
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 11
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 28
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 8
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 26
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 22
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 15
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 9
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 9
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 10
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 16
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 5
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 15
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 10
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 15
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Guest

After SuperTonic

Carter/Cage

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 2 - Richannes Wrahms
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) -2 - Nereffid
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 – tortkis
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 2 - science
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 1 - PaulieGatto
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 18
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 5
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 28
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 8
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 26
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 22
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 15
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 9
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 9
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 10
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 16
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 5
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 15
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 10
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 15
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

Question: How often can one edit a post? If it'd be possible, could we have the list be updated on the first post of the topic - it seems since there are so many voters and enshrinement does not come easy it'd be convenient for the list to appear somewhere where anyone can access it easily.


----------



## Celloman

After nathanb:

Britten / Gorecki

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 2 - Richannes Wrahms
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) -2 - Nereffid
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 – tortkis
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 2 - science
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 1 - PaulieGatto
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 18
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 5
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 9
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 28
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 8
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 28
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 22
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 15
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 9
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 9
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 10
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 16
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 5
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 15
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 10
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 15
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## SimonNZ

After Celloman:

Scelsi / Rihm

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 2 - Richannes Wrahms
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) -2 - Nereffid
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 – tortkis
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 18
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 5
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 9
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 28
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 8
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 28
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 22
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 15
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 9
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 9
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 10
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 16
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 3
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 3
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 5
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 15
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 10
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 15
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## brotagonist

After SimonNZ:

Nono/Xenakis Persepolis

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 2 - Richannes Wrahms
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) -2 - Nereffid
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 – tortkis
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 18
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 5
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 9
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 28
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 8
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 28
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 22
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 15
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 9
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 10
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 16
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 3
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 3
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 5
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 15
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 10
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 15
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 9
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## GreenMamba

After brotagonist

Gorecki / Takemitsu From Me...

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 2 - Richannes Wrahms
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) -2 - Nereffid
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 – tortkis
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 18
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 7
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 5
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 9
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 28
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 8
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 30
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 22
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 15
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 9
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 10
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 16
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 3
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 3
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 5
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 15
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 10
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 16
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 9
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## GreenMamba

PaulieGatto said:


> Question: How often can one edit a post? If it'd be possible, could we have the list be updated on the first post of the topic - it seems since there are so many voters and enshrinement does not come easy it'd be convenient for the list to appear somewhere where anyone can access it easily.


The window for editing is narrow. Maybe we just try to re-post it once every couple of pages or something like that?

001: Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002: Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003: Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) 
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) 
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953)


----------



## mmsbls

After GreenMamba:

Adams H / Ades

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 2 - Richannes Wrahms
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) -2 - Nereffid
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 – tortkis
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 20
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 5
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 9
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 28
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 8
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 30
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 22
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 15
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 9
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 10
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 16
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 3
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 3
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 5
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 15
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 10
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 16
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 9
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Reich / Boulez Repons

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 2 - SeptimalTritone
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 2 - Richannes Wrahms
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) -2 - Nereffid
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 – tortkis
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 20
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 6
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 9
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 28
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 8
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 30
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 22
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 15
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 9
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 10
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 16
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 5
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 3
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 5
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 15
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 10
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 16
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 9
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Mahlerian

After Trout

Haas/Ligeti Violin Concerto

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 2 - Richannes Wrahms
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) -2 - Nereffid
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 – tortkis
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 20
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 6
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 9
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 28
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 8
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 30
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 22
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 16
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 9
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 10
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 16
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 5
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 3
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 5
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 15
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 10
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 16
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 9
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## isorhythm

Note: earlier in the thread I collided with someone else and in combining our posts, my nomination of Stockhausen's Kontakte was dropped. I'm putting it back in, assuming no objections. It happened on page 18 if anyone wants to check.

After Mahlerian:

Stravinsky Requiem Canticles (nominated) / Riley In C (seconded)

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 2 - Richannes Wrahms
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) -2 - Nereffid
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 – tortkis
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 2 - isorhythm
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 2 - isorhythm

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 20
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 6
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 9
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 28
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 8
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 30
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 22
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 16
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 9
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 10
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 16
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 5
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 4
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 3
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 5
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 15
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 10
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 16
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 9
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After isorhythm

Britten War / Feldman Rothko 

Stravinsky Requiem Canticles (nominated) / Riley In C (seconded)

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 2 - Richannes Wrahms
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) -2 - Nereffid
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 1 – tortkis
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 2 - isorhythm
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 2 - isorhythm

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 20
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 6
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 11
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 28
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 8
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 4
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 30
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 22
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 16
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 9
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 10
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 16
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 5
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 4
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 3
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 5
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 15
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 10
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 16
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 9
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## science

after MG:

Gorecki / Riley Harp 

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 2 - Richannes Wrahms
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) -2 - Nereffid
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 2 - isorhythm
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 2 - isorhythm

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 20
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 6
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 11
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 28
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 8
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 4
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 32
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 22
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 16
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 9
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 10
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 16
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 5
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 4
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 3
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 5
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 15
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 10
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 16
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 9
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1971) / Grisey

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 2 - Richannes Wrahms
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) -2 - Nereffid
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 2 - PaulieGatto
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 2 - isorhythm
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 2 - isorhythm

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 20
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 6
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 11
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 28
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 8
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 4
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 32
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 23
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 16
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 9
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 10
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 16
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 5
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 4
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 3
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 5
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 15
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 10
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 16
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 9
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Guest

after paulie

Gorecki/Xenakis Persopolis

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 2 - Richannes Wrahms
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) -2 - Nereffid
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 2 - PaulieGatto
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 2 - isorhythm
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 2 - isorhythm

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 20
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 6
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 11
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 28
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 8
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 4
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 34
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 23
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 16
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 9
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 10
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 16
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 5
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 4
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 3
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 5
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 15
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 10
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 16
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Guest

PaulieGatto said:


> Question: How often can one edit a post? If it'd be possible, could we have the list be updated on the first post of the topic - it seems since there are so many voters and enshrinement does not come easy it'd be convenient for the list to appear somewhere where anyone can access it easily.


For the record, I think enshrinement will only get easier.

Once again, people should simply look to the trends in the long-running and successful TC project.

My suspicion is that people are simply upvoting to a stalemate more often here because we're on such high rankings still that people feel much more competitive. The trend on the TC Project, however, suggests that once people are voting for, say, rank 36 vs. rank 37, it is easier for people to simply let the frontrunner slide into #36.

Unfortunately, said competitive nature is compounded by the clash of beliefs the contemporary era incites in people. Take the top 10 from the TC Project...I'd let any of 'em be #1 with general indifference. Here, on the other hand, we've got the "music died with Shostakovich" crowd vs. the world, etc.


----------



## 20centrfuge

Default
after dogen

Gorecki/crumb

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 2 - Richannes Wrahms
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) -2 - Nereffid
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 2 - PaulieGatto
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 2 - isorhythm
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 2 - isorhythm

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 20
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 6
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 11
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
*Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 29*
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 8
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 4
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
*Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976) - 36*
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 23
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 16
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 11
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 10
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 16
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 5
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 4
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 3
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 5
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 15
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 10
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 16
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Trout

I believe that does it for Gorecki.

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) 
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) 
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976)

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 2 - Richannes Wrahms
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) -2 - Nereffid
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 2 - PaulieGatto
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 2 - isorhythm
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 2 - isorhythm

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 20
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 6
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 11
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 28
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 8
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 4
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 23
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 16
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 11
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 10
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 16
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 5
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 4
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 3
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 5
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 15
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 13
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 10
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 16
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## GreenMamba

Aside: Should we start putting multiple asterisks or something next to the current top contenders, because it's become very difficulty to locate the high scores (but maybe that's just me)?

Actually, justified (flush right and left) might help, but I don't know if that's possible.

_EDIT: is Crumb currently being cheated out of one vote?_


----------



## 20centrfuge

001: Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002: Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003: Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) 
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) 
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953)
009: Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976)

Oops, Trout beat me to the punch


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Crumb / Licht

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 2 - Richannes Wrahms
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) -2 - Nereffid
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 2 - PaulieGatto
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 2 - isorhythm
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 2 - isorhythm

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 20
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 6
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 11
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
*Crumb: Black Angels (1971) - 30*
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 8
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 4
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
*Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 23*
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 16
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 11
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 10
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 16
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 5
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 4
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 3
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 5
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 15
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 14
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 10
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 16
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## MoonlightSonata

001: Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002: Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003: Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) 
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) 
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 2 - Richannes Wrahms
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) -2 - Nereffid
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 2 - PaulieGatto
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 2 - isorhythm
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 2 - isorhythm

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 20
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 6
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 11
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 8
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 4
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 23
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 16
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 11
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 10
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 16
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 5
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 4
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 3
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 5
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 15
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 14
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 10
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 16
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Guest

After MoonlightSonata

Grisey/Stockhausen

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 2 - Richannes Wrahms
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) -2 - Nereffid
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 2 - PaulieGatto
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 2 - isorhythm
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 2 - isorhythm

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 20
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 6
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 11
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 8
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 4
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 25
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 16
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 11
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 10
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 16
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 5
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 4
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 3
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 5
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 15
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 10
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 16
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## tdc

After nathanb:

Penderecki Luke / Schnittke CG

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 2 - Richannes Wrahms
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) -2 - Nereffid
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 2 - PaulieGatto
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 2 - isorhythm
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 2 - isorhythm

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 20
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 6
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 11
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 8
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 4
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 25
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 16
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 11
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 10
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 18
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 5
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 4
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 3
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 6
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 15
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 10
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 16
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Albert7

After tdc:

Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 - 2 points/Feldman: For Philip Guston - 1 point

Nominated:
Penderecki Luke / Schnittke CG -2 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 2 - Richannes Wrahms
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) -2 - Nereffid
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 2 - PaulieGatto
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 2 - isorhythm
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 2 - isorhythm

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 20
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 6
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 11
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 8
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 6
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 4
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 25
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 16
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 11
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 10
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 18
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 5
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 4
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 3
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 6
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 15
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 10
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 16
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Albert7 said:


> Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 - 2 points


You know you can vote for another work, right?


----------



## Albert7

MoonlightSonata said:


> You know you can vote for another work, right?


Yep I voted the For Philip Guston one... unless I did it wrong.


----------



## Guest

Albert7 said:


> Yep I voted the For Philip Guston one... unless I did it wrong.


You did do it wrong, yes. Have you read the OP in the original thread and other examples in order to ascertain the appropriate format?


----------



## mmsbls

Fixing Albert's vote:

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 2 - Richannes Wrahms
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) -2 - Nereffid
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 2 - PaulieGatto
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 2 - isorhythm
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 2 - isorhythm

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 20
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 6
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 11
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 8
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 4
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 25
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 16
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 11
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 10
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 18
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 5
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 4
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 3
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 6
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 15
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 10
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 16
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## SimonNZ

After mmsbls:

Messiaen Eclairs / Scelsi

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 2 - Richannes Wrahms
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) -2 - Nereffid
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 2 - PaulieGatto
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 2 - isorhythm
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 2 - isorhythm

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 20
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 6
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 11
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 8
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 4
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 25
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 16
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 13
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 10
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 18
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 5
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 4
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 6
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 15
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 10
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 16
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Trout

We certainly have an interesting top 10. Berio tops it all, 2 entries by Ligeti, and a surprise top 5 from Rzewski's _The People United_ (a surprise to me anyway). 6 of them appear to be from the 1970s (including the Berio) and 4 of the 9 composers are still living. We also, so far, have a good mix of works including about half large-scale orchestral works, a few works for smaller/chamber ensembles, and a couple for solo piano. Overall, I believe it is an excellent and varied selection and will continue to be, judging from the works that look poised to join them.


----------



## SuperTonic

After SimonNZ

Takemitsu From Me Flows... / Dutilleux

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 2 - Richannes Wrahms
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) -2 - Nereffid
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 2 - PaulieGatto
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 2 - isorhythm
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 2 - isorhythm

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 20
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 6
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 11
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 9
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 4
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 25
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 16
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 13
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 10
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 18
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 5
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 4
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 6
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 15
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 10
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 18
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## SuperTonic

GreenMamba said:


> Aside: Should we start putting multiple asterisks or something next to the current top contenders, because it's become very difficulty to locate the high scores (but maybe that's just me)?
> 
> Actually, justified (flush right and left) might help, but I don't know if that's possible.
> 
> _EDIT: is Crumb currently being cheated out of one vote?_


Or alternately, maybe we could list just the top two or three pieces separately below the Seconded board. We'd just have to remember to update it along with the board if our votes affect the top two or three.

For example, after my last vote we could add the following below the Seconded section

Top 3:
1. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 25
2. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 20
3. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 18
3. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 18


----------



## Guest

Trout said:


> We certainly have an interesting top 10. Berio tops it all, 2 entries by Ligeti, and a surprise top 5 from Rzewski's _The People United_ (a surprise to me anyway). 6 of them appear to be from the 1970s (including the Berio) and 4 of the 9 composers are still living. We also, so far, have a good mix of works including about half large-scale orchestral works, a few works for smaller/chamber ensembles, and a couple for solo piano. Overall, I believe it is an excellent and varied selection and will continue to be, judging from the works that look poised to join them.


It's much better than I thought it would be  Now we just need to not forget about contemporary opera! _Lear_, _The Mask Of Orpheus_, _Prometeo_ and _L'Amour De Loin_ would be coming soon if I get some new nominations, anyway. (We've been following the Rule Of Four, no?)


----------



## brotagonist

After SuperTonic

Ligeti (seconded)/Stockhausen (seconded)

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) -2 - Nereffid
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 2 - PaulieGatto
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 2 - isorhythm

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 20
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 6
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 11
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 9
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 4
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 25
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 16
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 13
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 10
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 18
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 5
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 4
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 6
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 15
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 10
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 18
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## brotagonist

I'm going to have to listen to some of these, as I am running out of things to vote for that I've heard


----------



## mmsbls

After brotagonist:

Adams H / Part TR

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) -2 - Nereffid
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 2 - isorhythm

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 22
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 6
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 11
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 9
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 4
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 25
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 16
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 13
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 3
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 10
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 18
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 5
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 4
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 6
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 15
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 10
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 18
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## senza sordino

After mmsbls

Shostakovich 15 / Part Tabula Rasa

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) -2 - Nereffid
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 2 - isorhythm

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 22
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 3
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 6
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 11
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 9
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 4
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 25
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 16
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 13
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 10
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 18
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 5
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 4
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 6
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 10
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 18
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## science

after Senza: 

Babbitt / In C

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus - 2 - Albert7
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) -2 - Nereffid
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 2 - isorhythm

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 22
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 6
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 11
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 9
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 4
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 4
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 25
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 16
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 10
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 13
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 10
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 18
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 5
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 5
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 6
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 10
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 18
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## GreenMamba

After science

Lutoslawski / Glass

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) -2 - Nereffid
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 2 - isorhythm

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 22
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 6
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 11
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 9
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 4
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 5
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 25
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 16
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 12
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 13
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 10
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 18
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 5
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 5
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 6
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 10
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 18
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Celloman

After GreenMamba

Lutoslawski / Part

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) -2 - Nereffid
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 2 - isorhythm

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 22
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 6
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 11
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 9
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 4
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 5
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 25
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 16
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 13
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 11
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 18
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 5
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 5
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 6
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 10
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 18
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## GreenMamba

Celloman, I added years to the Feldman noms, but we clashed. They really should gave them like other none. If you see this, you can edit yours.


----------



## Weston

Repairing Feldman years on mine as well.

After Celloman 

Stravinsky: Threni / Barber: PC

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) -2 - Nereffid
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 2 - isorhythm

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 22
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 6
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 11
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 9
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 4
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 5
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 25
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 16
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 13
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 11
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 18
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 5
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 5
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 6
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 12
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 18
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Celloman

Weston, could you edit the Feldman nominations:

Feldman: For Bunita Marcus *(1985)* - 2 - Albert7
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 *(1983)* - 2 - Albert7

Thanks!


----------



## Trout

After Weston:

Glass / Stravinsky Requiem

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) -2 - Nereffid
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 22
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 6
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 11
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 9
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 4
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 7
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 25
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 16
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 13
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 11
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 18
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 5
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 5
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 6
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 3
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 12
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 18
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Mahlerian

After Trout

Stravinsky Requiem Canticles/Babbitt All Set

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 1 - Mahlerian
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) -2 - Nereffid
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 22
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 6
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 11
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 9
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 4
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 7
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 25
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 16
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 13
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 11
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 18
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 5
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 5
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 6
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 5
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 12
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 18
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 5
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## isorhythm

After Mahlerian

Takemitsu From me... / Xenakis Metastaseis

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 1 - Mahlerian
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) -2 - Nereffid
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 22
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 6
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 11
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 9
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 4
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 7
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 25
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 16
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 13
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 11
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 18
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 5
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 5
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 6
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 3
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 5
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 12
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 20
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## tortkis

After isorhythm

Riley: In C / Stockhausen: Kontakte

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 1 - Mahlerian
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) -2 - Nereffid
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 22
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 6
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 11
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 9
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 4
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 7
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 25
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 16
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 13
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 11
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 18
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 5
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 6
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 5
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 12
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 20
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3[/QUOTE]


----------



## 20centrfuge

After tortkis

Adams H/ Messiaen Eclair

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 1 - Mahlerian
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) -2 - Nereffid
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 24
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 6
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 11
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 9
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 4
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 7
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 25
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 16
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 14
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 11
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 18
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 5
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 6
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 5
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 12
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 20
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Guest

After 20

Schnittke viola / S5

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 1 - Mahlerian
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) -2 - Nereffid
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 24
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 6
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 11
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 9
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 4
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 7
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 25
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 11
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 16
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 14
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 11
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 18
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 5
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 10
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 5
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 12
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 20
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After dogen

Shosty Cello / Harvey

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 1 - Mahlerian
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) -2 - Nereffid
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 24
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 6
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 11
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 9
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 4
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 7
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 25
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 12
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 16
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 14
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 11
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 18
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 5
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 10
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 4
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 5
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 12
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 20
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Schnittke viola / Stockhausen Gruppen

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 1 - Mahlerian
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) -2 - Nereffid
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 24
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 6
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 11
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 9
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 4
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 7
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 25
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 12
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 16
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 14
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 11
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 18
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 5
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 5
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 5
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 12
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 20
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## KenOC

Where is the Pantheon kept?


----------



## Azol

After MoonlightSonata

Pärt: Te Deum/Feldman - Rothko Chapel

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 1 - Mahlerian
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) -2 - Nereffid
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 24
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 6
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 11
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 9
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 7
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 25
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 12
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 16
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 14
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 13
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 18
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 5
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 5
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 5
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 12
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 20
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Guest

brotagonist said:


> I'm going to have to listen to some of these, as I am running out of things to vote for that I've heard


Me too.
Today is a rare day:

Computer. Check.
Headphones. Check.
Snacks and drink. Check.

I'm going in...

OOOOOOooooohhh Boulez, where have you been all my life...


----------



## Blancrocher

After Azol

Shosty - 24 (seconded) / Ligeti - Violin

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 1 - Mahlerian
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) -2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 24
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 6
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 11
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 9
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 7
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 25
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 12
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 17
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 14
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 13
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 18
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 5
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 3
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 5
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 5
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 12
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 20
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> Where is the Pantheon kept?


#376 currently.

Keep up!!


----------



## tdc

After Blancrocher:

Takemitsu From me... / Berio: Laborintus II (nom)

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 1 - Mahlerian
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) -2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 24
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 6
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 11
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 9
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 7
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 25
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 12
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 17
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 14
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 13
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 18
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 5
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 3
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 5
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 5
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 12
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 22
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## SimonNZ

After Blancrocher

Scelsi / Messiaen Eclairs

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 1 - Mahlerian
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) -2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 24
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 6
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 11
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 9
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 7
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 25
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 12
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 17
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 15
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 13
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 18
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 5
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 6
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 3
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 5
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 5
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 12
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 20
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## science

fixing the clash: 

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 1 - Mahlerian
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) -2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 24
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 6
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 11
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 9
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 7
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 25
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 12
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 17
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 15
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 13
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 18
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 5
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 6
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 3
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 5
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 5
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 12
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 22
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Nereffid

after science's fix:

Glass: Satyagraha (nom) / Britten

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 1 - Mahlerian
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) -2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 24
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 6
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 12
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 9
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 7
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 25
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 12
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 17
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 15
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 13
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 18
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 5
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 6
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 3
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 5
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 5
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 12
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 22
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Guest

After Nereffid

Gruppen/Grisey

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 1 - Mahlerian
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) -2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 24
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 6
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 12
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 9
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 7
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 26
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 12
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 17
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 15
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 13
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 18
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 5
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 6
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 3
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 7
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 5
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 12
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 22
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## ptr

After Nate

Shostakovich: Op.87 / Grisey

*Nominated*:
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 1 - Mahlerian
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) -2 - Nereffid

*Seconded*:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 24
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 6
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 12
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 9
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 7
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 27
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 12
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 17
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 15
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 13
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 18
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 5
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 6
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 7
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 5
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 12
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 22
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## SuperTonic

After ptr

Grisey / Takemitsu From Me Flows...

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 1 - Mahlerian
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) -2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 24
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 6
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 12
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 9
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 7
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 29
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 12
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 17
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 15
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 13
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 18
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 5
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 6
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 7
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 5
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 12
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 23
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Celloman

After SuperTonic

Penderecki / Stravinsky

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 1 - Mahlerian
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) -2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 24
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 6
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 12
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 9
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 7
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 29
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 12
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 17
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 15
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 13
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 20
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 5
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 6
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 7
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 5
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 13
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 23
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## GreenMamba

KenOC said:


> Where is the Pantheon kept?





dogen said:


> #376 currently.
> 
> Keep up!!


It's not easy to rummage through these long posts and pages to find it. So here it is:

001: Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002: Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003: Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001) 
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976) 
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)


----------



## Guest

After Celloman

Boulez Répons / Scelsi

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 1 - Mahlerian
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) -2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 24
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 8
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 12
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 9
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 7
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 29
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 12
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 17
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 15
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 13
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 20
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 5
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 5
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 7
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 5
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 13
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 23
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## GreenMamba

After dogen:

Schnittke Quintet / MacMillan (sec.)

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 1 - Mahlerian
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 24
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 8
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 12
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 9
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 7
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 29
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 12
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 17
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 15
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 13
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 20
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 5
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 7
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 5
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 13
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 23
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 6
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

After GreenMamba:

Grisey / Xenakis Meta

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 1 - Mahlerian
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist

Seconded:
*Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 24*
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 8
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 12
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 9
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 7
*Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985) - 31*
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 12
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 17
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 15
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 13
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 20
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 5
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 7
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 5
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 13
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 23
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 7
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

Ah Grisey, so close to top 10

001: Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002: Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003: Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971) 
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-1985)

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 1 - Mahlerian
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 24
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 8
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 12
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 9
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 7
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 12
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 17
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 15
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 13
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 20
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 5
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 7
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 5
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 13
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 23
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 7
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## ptr

GreenMamba said:


> It's not easy to rummage through these long posts and pages to find it. So here it is:
> 
> 001: Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
> 002: Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
> 003: Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
> 004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74)
> 005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
> 006. Ligeti: Études pour Piano (1985-2001)
> 007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976)
> 008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 (1953)
> 009. Górecki: Symphony of Sorrowful Songs (1976)
> 010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)


Perhaps we could plea with the mod-team to have a "locked" sticky-thread where the growing list could be amended after enshrinements? (And perhaps secondary posts with works in alphabetical and sorted by Decade/year?).

/ptr


----------



## Blancrocher

ptr said:


> Perhaps we could plea with the mod-team to have a "locked" sticky-thread where the growing list could be amended after enshrinements? (And perhaps secondary posts with works in alphabetical and sorted by Decade/year?).
> 
> /ptr


Another possibility is just including the pantheon in every post (maybe at the bottom, so that it's not too obtrusive). When things get too long and unwieldy a new thread could be started.


----------



## Guest

Blancrocher said:


> Another possibility is just including the pantheon in every post (maybe at the bottom, so that it's not too obtrusive). When things get too long and unwieldy a new thread could be started.


Noooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## Mahlerian

After PaulieGatto

Stravinsky Threni/Harvey

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 1 - Mahlerian
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 24
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 8
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 12
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 9
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 7
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 13
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 17
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 15
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 13
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 20
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 5
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 7
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 5
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 15
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 23
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 7
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Mahlerian:

Adams H / Dutilleux

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 1 - Mahlerian
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 26
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 8
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 12
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 10
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 7
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 13
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 17
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 15
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 13
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 20
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 5
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 7
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 5
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 15
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 23
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 7
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## mmsbls

I think appending the enshrined list will make posts too long (the list of nominations is pretty long as it is). Also a sticky thread could be a problem because only the mods could update it. That requires a modest amount of extra work by us, and if 2 works get enshrined before it is updated, there will be confusion. Obviously we could eventually fix things, but we've gone through 2200 works in the Classical Music Project without using a sticky thread to list enshrined works. I realize that, due to the large number of nominations in this thread, it's a bit harder to find the last list, but I still think it's not too bad.


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Britten War / Rothko

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 1 - Mahlerian
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 26
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 8
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 14
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 10
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 6
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 7
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 13
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 17
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 15
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 13
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 20
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 5
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 7
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 5
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 15
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 23
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 7
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## isorhythm

After MagneticGhost

Ligeti violin / Messiaen Eclairs

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 1 - Mahlerian
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 26
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 8
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 14
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 10
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 6
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 7
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 13
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 19
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 16
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 13
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 20
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 5
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 3
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 7
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 5
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 15
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 23
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 7
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## science

after iso: 

Rihm / Carter Symphonia 

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 1 - Mahlerian
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 26
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 8
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 14
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 10
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 6
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 7
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 13
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 2
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 19
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 16
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 13
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 20
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 5
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 5
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 7
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 5
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 15
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 23
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 7
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Trout

After science:

Reich / Ligeti Chamber

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 1 - Mahlerian
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 26
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 8
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 14
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 10
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 6
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 7
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 13
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 3
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 19
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 16
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 13
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 20
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 5
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 7
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 5
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 15
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 23
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 7
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## Guest

Yes, they're on the board, but looking at point values, I'm somewhat (and somewhat not) surprised at the relative lack of support for Stockhausen and Cage. Perhaps I too prefer the Berio Sinfonia or the Boulez Marteau to most of their stuff, but nevertheless, these were surely the two biggest radicals of the era.


----------



## Trout

I posted the current ranked list in a Google Doc here just to make it easier to locate. I will continue to update it as we enshrine more works, so you can check back periodically to see the (hopefully) up-to-date pantheon.

And here's the board for the next voter:

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 1 - Mahlerian
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 26
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 8
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 14
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 10
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 6
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 7
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 13
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 3
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 19
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 16
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 13
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 20
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 5
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 7
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 5
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 15
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 23
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 11
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 7
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## isorhythm

^And hardly any love for Kontakte, my favorite. 

This thread has reminded me I don't actually know post-1950 music that well. I have a lot of remedial listening to do.


----------



## GreenMamba

nathanb said:


> Yes, they're on the board, but looking at point values, I'm somewhat (and somewhat not) surprised at the relative lack of support for Stockhausen and Cage. Perhaps I too prefer the Berio Sinfonia or the Boulez Marteau to most of their stuff, but nevertheless, these were surely the two biggest radicals of the era.


People aren't voting for composers, they're voting for works. My impression is that Marteau is closer to being a "signature" Boulez work than those for Cage and Stockhausen. Now, maybe I'm wrong. Personally, for those two and Xenakis, there are other works I might have supported more.


----------



## Guest

GreenMamba said:


> People aren't voting for composers, they're voting for works. My impression is that Marteau is closer to being a "signature" Boulez work than those for Cage and Stockhausen. Now, maybe I'm wrong. Personally, for those two and Xenakis, there are other works I might have supported more.


I was under the impression that _Metastaseis_ and _Gruppen_ were "signature" works at the very least, with _Gruppen_ even appearing in that recent list of Pierre Boulez's (10 great 20th century orchestral works). _Kontakte_ and _Persepolis_ would also be major works of their time, if you ask me, and, in case we've forgotten, _LICHT_ actually contains several big Stockhausen works including _Oktophonie_, _Helikopter-Streichquartett_, adaptations of some later _Klavierstucke_, etc...

For _Momente_ and _Nomos Alpha_, I can see your argument, but the same would probably apply to Ligeti's Double Concerto in relation to _Lux Aeterna_, _Atmospheres_, the _Piano Concerto_, etc... or Schnittke's _Viola Concerto_ in relation to _Concerto Grosso No. 1_

Oh yeah, and Cage... well, _Music Of Changes_ is a big one, no doubt about that. I'd say _Atlas Eclipticalis_ too. _Roaratorio_...again, I see your argument, and yeah, the _Sonatas And Interludes_ should probably be up there.


----------



## Guest

After Trout

Gruppen/Deserts

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 1 - Mahlerian
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 26
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 8
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 14
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 10
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 6
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 7
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 13
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 3
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 19
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 16
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 13
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 20
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 5
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 9
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 5
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 15
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 23
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 12
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 7
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 3


----------



## SeptimalTritone

After Nathan.

Feldman String Quartet 2, Young

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 1 - Mahlerian
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 26
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 8
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 14
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 10
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 6
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 7
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 13
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 3
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 19
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 16
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 13
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 20
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 5
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 9
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 5
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 15
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 23
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 12
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 7
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 4


----------



## science

The enthusiasm for this project is gratifying. I've often argued that the board has been generally pro-modern music for the past few years, but our enthusiasm for it has probably never been higher than it is right now, and I haven't seen a single instance of a post along the lines of "all this is just noise" or whatever. Watching this thread in particular happen has been a delightful experience for me.


----------



## PaulieGatto

nathanb said:


> I was under the impression that _Metastaseis_ and _Gruppen_ were "signature" works at the very least, with _Gruppen_ even appearing in that recent list of Pierre Boulez's (10 great 20th century orchestral works). _Kontakte_ and _Persepolis_ would also be major works of their time, if you ask me, and, in case we've forgotten, _LICHT_ actually contains several big Stockhausen works including _Oktophonie_, _Helikopter-Streichquartett_, adaptations of some later _Klavierstucke_, etc...
> 
> For _Momente_ and _Nomos Alpha_, I can see your argument, but the same would probably apply to Ligeti's Double Concerto in relation to _Lux Aeterna_, _Atmospheres_, the _Piano Concerto_, etc... or Schnittke's _Viola Concerto_ in relation to _Concerto Grosso No. 1_
> 
> Oh yeah, and Cage... well, _Music Of Changes_ is a big one, no doubt about that. I'd say _Atlas Eclipticalis_ too. _Roaratorio_...again, I see your argument, and yeah, the _Sonatas And Interludes_ should probably be up there.


Sonatas and Interludes was composed from 1946-48. Honestly, I wish I voiced myself in the initial thread for this whole thing - 1945 seems a more natural starting point for "modern" music - Sonatas and Interludes by Cage, Piano Sonata No. 2 by Boulez, Turangalîla-Symphonie by Messiaen or Cinq études de bruits by Schaeffer. I wonder if I can throw in Nancarrow's Studies for Player Piano for this here - the vast majority were composed after 1950 but he started a few in 1948-49. 1945 is a good date for periodization, since as we know that's when WWII ended.


----------



## ptr

After Sep.

Rihm / Andriessen

*Nominated*:
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 1 - Mahlerian
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist

*Seconded*:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 26
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 8
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 14
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 10
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 6
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 7
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 13
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 3
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 19
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 16
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 13
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 20
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 7
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 9
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 5
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 15
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 23
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 12
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 7
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 4


----------



## 20centrfuge

After Ptr

feldman rothko/part Fratres

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 1 - Mahlerian
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 26
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 8
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 14
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 10
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 8
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 7
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 13
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 3
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 19
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 16
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 13
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 20
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 7
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 9
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 5
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 15
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 23
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 12
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 7
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 4


----------



## Guest

science said:


> The enthusiasm for this project is gratifying. I've often argued that the board has been generally pro-modern music for the past few years, but our enthusiasm for it has probably never been higher than it is right now, and I haven't seen a single instance of a post along the lines of "all this is just noise" or whatever. Watching this thread in particular happen has been a delightful experience for me.


That's all very well for you to say but personally I can only see serious financial deprivation ahead. :lol:


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After 20centrfuge
Britten / Stravinsky Requiem

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 1 - Mahlerian
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 26
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 8
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 16
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 10
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 8
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 7
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 13
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 3
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 19
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 16
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 13
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 20
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 7
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 9
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 15
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 23
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 12
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 7
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 4


----------



## SimonNZ

After MoonlightSonata:

Boulez Repons / Murail (nom.)

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 1 - Mahlerian
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 1 - SimonNZ

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 26
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 10
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 16
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 10
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 8
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 7
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 6
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 13
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 3
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 19
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 16
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 13
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 20
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 7
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 9
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 15
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 23
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 12
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 7
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 4


----------



## tdc

nathanb said:


> Yes, they're on the board, but looking at point values, I'm somewhat (and somewhat not) surprised at the relative lack of support for Stockhausen and Cage. Perhaps I too prefer the Berio Sinfonia or the Boulez Marteau to most of their stuff, but nevertheless, these were surely the two biggest radicals of the era.


Yes, but being the most radical doesn't necessarily mean composing better music. That said I would support most percussion works by Cage (Four4 would be a good choice) thus far Cage's percussion works are his only pieces I really love. I also intend to support _Gruppen_, which I find to be an excellent work. As it gets closer to enshrinement I will give it votes, there is just a lot of stuff on the board right now that I also want to vote for. _LICHT_ is an interesting case, due to how many various pieces are included there, I can see a strong argument for its enshrinement, on the other hand can anyone here honestly say they've actually listened to all of _LICHT_?

I'm a little surprised at the seeming lack of interest thus far for any Berio works outside the _Sinfonia_. He has many other pieces I prefer.


----------



## tdc

After SimonNZ:

Penderecki Luke / Gubaidulina canticle

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 1 - Mahlerian
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 1 - SimonNZ

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 26
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 10
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 16
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 10
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 8
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 7
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 13
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 3
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 19
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 16
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 13
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 22
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 7
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 9
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 15
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 23
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 12
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 7
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 4


----------



## SuperTonic

After tdc

Takemitsu From Me Flows... / Dutilleux

Nominated:
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 1 - Mahlerian
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 1 - SimonNZ

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 26
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 10
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 16
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 8
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 7
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 13
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 3
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 19
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 16
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 13
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 22
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 7
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 9
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 15
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 25
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 12
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 7
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 4


----------



## Albert7

After SuperTonic

Babbitt's All Set (1957)/Ferneyhough's Sixth String Quartet (2010) - 1 point

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 1 - SimonNZ

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 26
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 3
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 10
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 16
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 8
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 7
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 13
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 3
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 19
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 16
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 13
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 22
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 7
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 9
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 4
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 15
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 25
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 12
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 7
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 4


----------



## SimonNZ

Albert: if you're adding two points on to All Set then its now on three, and it goes onto the seconded list. The Fernyhough will need to be added to the nominations list with the date, one point, and your name as the nominator. (though you only get four nominations on the board at any one time, and I think you might already be over that)

Again, this will become clear if you read the OP and/or observe what others have been doing.


----------



## GreenMamba

After Albert 

Stravinsky Agon / Adams Harmon.

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Ferneyhough's Sixth String Quartet (2010) - 1 point- Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 1 - SimonNZ

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 27
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 3
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 10
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 16
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 8
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 7
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 13
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 3
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 19
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 16
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 13
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 22
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 7
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 9
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 15
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 25
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 12
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 7
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 4


----------



## Mahlerian

SimonNZ said:


> Albert: if you're adding two points on to All Set then its now on three, and it goes onto the seconded list. The Fernyhough will need to be added to the nominations list with the date, one point, and your name as the nominator. (*though you only get four nominations on the board at any one time,* and I think you might already be over that)
> 
> Again, this will become clear if you read the OP and/or observe what others have been doing.


In the OP it says a limit of four for the nominations list. Is the rule four on the board in total?


----------



## SimonNZ

Mahlerian said:


> In the OP it says a limit of four for the nominations list. Is the rule four on the board in total?


That's the way I understood it. Otherwise you could nominate hundreds if they keep getting seconded.

and my last nomination was made only after one of my previous was enshrined


----------



## senza sordino

After GreenMamba

Takemitsu From me...../Reich Different trains

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Ferneyhough's Sixth String Quartet (2010) - 1 point- Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 1 - SimonNZ

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 27
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 3
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 10
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 16
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 13
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 8
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 7
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 13
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 3
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 19
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 16
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 13
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 22
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 7
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 9
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 15
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 27
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 12
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 7
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 4


----------



## GreenMamba

SimonNZ said:


> That's the way I understood it. Otherwise you could nominate hundreds if they keep getting seconded.
> 
> and my last nomination was made only after one of my previous was enshrined


I think that's wrong. We keep names on nominations so it's easy to tally. They come off when seconded.

Obviously in need of a clarification. Certainly the big list with 2000+ works can't have a rule of four applied to all works.


----------



## Guest

GreenMamba said:


> I think that's wrong. We keep names on nominations so it's easy to tally. They come off when seconded.
> 
> Obviously in need of a clarification. Certainly the big list with 2000+ works can't have a rule of four applied to all works.


It was the rule, yes. Four works on the board at one time.

And am I the only one that's beginning to feel that further votes from a certain poster shouldn't be counted until he or she bothers to read previous posts about format?


----------



## SimonNZ

I thought the four on the board at any one time rule was to keep the overall size managable. Some, apparently already think its too big. If we can keep nominating as they get seconded then its going to become huge.


----------



## isorhythm

The OP clearly says (with italics, even) no more than four on the _nominated_ list. I suspect a number of people have well over four on the entire board, having followed this rule in good faith. Are we changing the rule?


----------



## GreenMamba

nathanb said:


> It was the rule, yes. Four works on the board at one time.
> 
> And am I the only one that's beginning to feel that further votes from a certain poster shouldn't be counted until he or she bothers to read previous posts about format?


1. That's exactly the opposite of what the first post says. Did it change?
2. It's hard to track as we remove names
3. Ultimately, it will have to be loosened

Still, I may be wrong.

I would prefer gentleman's agreements to rules, plus we need a little groupthink. E.g., Adams and Takemitsu will both make it through if we just hold off on one for a bit.

Edit again: if we want to change rules, how about the 7 point gap shrinks once you get above 20? Heck, I might say once you hit 30 or something, you are in regardless of gap.


----------



## Guest

GreenMamba said:


> 1. That's exactly the opposite of what the first post says. Did it change?
> 2. It's hard to track as we remove names
> 3. Ultimately, it will have to be loosened
> 
> Still, I may be wrong.
> 
> I would prefer gentleman's agreements to rules, plus we need a little groupthink. E.g., Adams and Takemitsu will both make it through if we just hold off on one for a bit.
> 
> Edit again: if we want to change rules, how about the 7 point gap shrinks once you get above 20? Heck, I might say once you hit 30 or something, you are in regardless of gap.


1) We discussed this in another thread. It is essentially a "typo". There would be absolutely no point to limiting only the nominations section.

2) That's why people are expected to be honest and responsible and whatnot. If such a thing is deemed too difficult, so be it.

As far as groupthink, this will establish itself. Once again, the TC Project is a model for what this kind of thing looks like when it's been going for a while. The only differences between the two projects is: 1) we are in higher rankings = more competitive vibe (positions seemingly matter more) and 2) a lot of people here don't participate in the other project, and THOSE people have not adapted to the "groupthink" that's actually been around for a long time.


----------



## Mahlerian

I am sorry, then. I had read the OP and thought it was what was meant. I too have five works on the board at the moment, but I will not nominate any more until two of them are enshrined.

After senza sordino

Carter Three Orchestras/Stravinsky Threni

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 1 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 1 - SimonNZ

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 27
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 3
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 10
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 16
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 15
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 8
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 7
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 13
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 3
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 19
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 16
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 13
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 22
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 7
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 9
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 4
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 16
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 27
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 12
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 7
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 4


----------



## Celloman

After Mahlerian:

Ligeti / Stockhausen

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 1 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 1 - SimonNZ

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 27
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 3
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 10
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 16
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 15
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 8
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 7
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 13
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 3
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 20
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 16
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 13
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 22
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 7
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 9
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 6
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 16
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 27
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 12
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 7
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 4


----------



## Trout

After Celloman:

Messiaen / Murail

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 1 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 27
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 3
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 10
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 16
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 15
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 8
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 7
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 13
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 3
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 20
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 18
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 13
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 22
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 7
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 9
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 6
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 16
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 27
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 12
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 7
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

Idea for keeping the enshrined list handy - how about we get in the habit of hitting "reply with quote" on the post, and have Trout's Google Doc bolded and hyperlinked at the top of the post above the "After _____" that way access is easy - everytime a new work is added, someone can post the full list, but we can keep the updated Google Doc available. Just reply with quote and remove the quote html EDIT: Guess I'm not sure how to hyperlink here - but I think this can work.

*Enshrined Works*

After Trout:

Glass / Penderecki Luke

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 1 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 27
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 3
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 10
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 16
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 15
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 8
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 9
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 13
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 3
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 20
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 18
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 13
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 23
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 7
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 9
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 6
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 16
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 27
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 12
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 7
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 4


----------



## Guest

Get that hyperlink thing down, and then I'm down 

After PG

Varese / From Takemitsu Flows Time

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 1 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 27
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 3
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 10
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 16
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 15
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 8
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 9
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 4
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 13
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 3
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 20
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 18
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 13
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 23
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 7
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 9
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 6
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 16
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 28
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 14
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 7
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 4


----------



## Guest

After Nathanb

Young / Haas

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 1 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 27
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 3
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 10
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 16
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 15
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 8
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 9
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 5
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 6
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 13
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 3
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 20
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 18
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 13
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 23
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 7
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 9
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 6
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 16
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 28
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 14
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 7
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## 20centrfuge

Default
After Dogen

Hartmann 6 / Adams H

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 1 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 28
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 3
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 10
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 16
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 15
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 8
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 9
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 5
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 13
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 3
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 20
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 18
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 13
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 23
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 7
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 9
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 6
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 16
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 28
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 14
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 7
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Trout

Maybe, to make it easier, a moderator can just put the Google Doc link in the OP?


----------



## science

after 20cent: 

Cage 4'33" / Takemitsu Flows

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - protagonist
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 2 - science 
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 1 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 28
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 3
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 10
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 16
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 15
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 8
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 9
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 5
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 13
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 3
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 20
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 18
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 13
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 23
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 7
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 9
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 6
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 16
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 29
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 14
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 7
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## mmsbls

Trout said:


> Maybe, to make it easier, a moderator can just put the Google Doc link in the OP?


I have added the Google doc link to the OP so members can go there to find the list. NOTE: Trout will attempt to update the list in a timely manner, but at any given time the list may not have the latest works.


----------



## ptr

after Sci:

Haas / Varèse

*Nominated*:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - protagonist
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 2 - science 
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 1 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist

*Seconded*:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 28
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 3
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 10
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 16
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 15
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 8
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 9
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 13
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 3
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 20
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 18
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 13
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 23
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 7
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 9
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 6
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 16
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 29
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 15
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 7
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Takemitsu Flow / Harvey

*Nominated*:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - protagonist
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 2 - science 
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 1 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist

*Seconded*:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 28
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 3
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 10
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 16
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 15
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 8
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 9
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 14
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 3
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 20
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 18
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 13
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 23
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 7
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 9
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 6
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 16
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 31
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 15
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 7
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Nereffid

after MagneticGhost

Schnittke Piano quintet / Ligeti Chamber concerto


Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - protagonist
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 2 - science
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 1 - Albert7
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 2 - brotagonist
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 28
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 3
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 10
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 16
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 15
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 8
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 9
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 14
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 20
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 18
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 13
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 23
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 7
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 9
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 9
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 6
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 16
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 31
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 15
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 7
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## SimonNZ

After Nerfield:

Rihm / Gerhard

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - protagonist
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 2 - science 
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 1 - Albert7
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 28
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 3
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 10
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 16
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 15
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 8
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 9
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 14
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 20
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 18
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 13
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 23
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 9
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 9
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 9
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 6
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 16
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 31
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 15
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 7
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## science

Adding Nereffid's vote in: 

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - protagonist
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 2 - science 
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 1 - Albert7
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 28
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 3
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 10
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 16
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 15
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 8
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 9
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 14
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 20
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 18
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 13
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 23
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 9
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 9
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 9
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 6
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 16
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 31
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 15
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 7
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## science

The outpouring of love for recent music that this ridiculously long board and fervent voting represent is really touching me.


----------



## KenOC

After Science's list:

Nominations: Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002), Rouse: Iscariot (1989)

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - protagonist
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 2 - science 
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 1 - Albert7
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 28
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 3
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 10
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 16
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 15
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 8
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 9
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 14
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 20
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 18
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 13
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 23
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 9
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 9
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 9
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 6
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 16
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 31
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 15
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 7
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After KenOC
Ligeti violin / Xenakis Metastaseis

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - protagonist
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 2 - science 
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 1 - Albert7
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 28
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 3
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 10
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 16
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 15
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 8
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 9
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 14
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 22
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 18
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 13
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 23
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 9
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 9
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 9
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 6
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 16
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 31
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 15
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 8
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## SimonNZ

science said:


> Adding Nereffid's vote in:


I did go back and fix it. Every vote I do seems to be a collision...


----------



## SeptimalTritone

After Moonlight

Varese Deserts, and Cage 4'33"

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - protagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 1 - Albert7
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 28
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 3
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 10
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 16
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 15
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 8
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 9
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 14
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 22
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 18
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 13
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 23
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 9
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 9
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 9
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 6
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 16
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 31
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 17
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 8
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## tdc

After Septimal:

Takemitsu From Me... / López - La Selva (nom)

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - protagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 1 - Albert7
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
López - La Selva (1998) - 1 - tdc
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 28
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 3
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 10
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 16
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 15
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 8
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 9
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 14
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 22
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 18
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 13
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 23
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 9
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 9
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 9
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 6
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 16
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 33
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 17
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 8
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Azol

After tdc

Pärt: Te Deum / López (seconded)

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - protagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 1 - Albert7
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 28
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 3
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 10
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 16
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 15
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 8
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 9
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 14
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 22
López - La Selva (1998) - 2
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 18
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 15
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 23
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 9
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 9
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 9
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 6
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 16
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 33
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 17
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 8
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Guest

nathanb said:


> a lot of people here don't participate in the other project, and THOSE people have not adapted to the "groupthink" that's actually been around for a long time.


I'm one of those and I think I've become assimilated into the Borg. :lol:

I've been doing stuff like not voting for something I really like as my own little contribution to not maintaining an eternal slugfest. Hell I've even thought about voting for something I've not heard or like just to get it off and enshrined! (I didn't)

On a more positive note, I spent much of yesterday checking out many of the seconded pieces and am now feeling rather stuck for choice! :tiphat:


----------



## MagneticGhost

SimonNZ said:


> I did go back and fix it. Every vote I do seems to be a collision...


So it goes sometimes. And the time you forget to double check is invariably the time that you step on someone's toes.


----------



## Blancrocher

After Azol

Rihm / Harvey

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - protagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 1 - Albert7
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 28
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 3
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 10
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 16
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 15
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 8
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 9
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 15
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 22
López - La Selva (1998) - 2
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 18
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 15
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 23
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 9
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 9
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 6
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 16
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 33
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 17
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 8
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Guest

A possibly stupid question occurs to me...

Is there a time limit or some sort of voting minimum for pieces on the seconded list? Otherwise, is it not in effect a given that *eventually* all pieces will be enshrined; which then begs the question of what's the point in distinguishing between a seconded list and an enshrined list...


----------



## SuperTonic

After Blancrocher

Takemitsu From Me Flows... / Stockhasuen Gruppen

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - protagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 1 - Albert7
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
*Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 28*
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 3
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 10
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 16
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 15
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 8
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 9
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 15
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 22
López - La Selva (1998) - 2
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 18
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 15
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 23
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 9
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 10
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 6
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 16
*Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990) - 35*
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 17
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 8
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

Enshrined Works

Just practising 
Is it possible to edit this google doc. Or is it only the person who made it that can?


----------



## SuperTonic

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971) 
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)


----------



## MagneticGhost

Latest Board


Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - protagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 1 - Albert7
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 28
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 3
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 10
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 16
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 15
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 8
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 9
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 15
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 22
López - La Selva (1998) - 2
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 18
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 15
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 23
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 9
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 10
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 6
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 16
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 17
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 8
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Guest

mmsbls said:


> I have added the Google doc link to the OP so members can go there to find the list. NOTE: Trout will attempt to update the list in a timely manner, but at any given time the list may not have the latest works.


Ladies and gentlemen, I give you: the real MVP.


----------



## Guest

After Maggy/SuperTonic

Metastaseis/Harvey

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - protagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 1 - Albert7
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 28
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 3
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 10
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 16
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 15
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 8
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 9
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 16
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 22
López - La Selva (1998) - 2
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 18
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 15
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 23
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 9
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 10
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 6
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 16
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 17
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 10
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## 20centrfuge

After Maggy/SuperTonic

Adams H/Harvey

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - protagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 1 - Albert7
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
*Adams: Harmonielehre (1985) - 30*
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 3
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 10
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 16
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 15
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 8
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 9
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 22
López - La Selva (1998) - 2
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 18
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 15
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 6
*Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 23*
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 9
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 10
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 6
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 16
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 17
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 10
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## 20centrfuge

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971) 
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013: Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)


----------



## 20centrfuge

Default (updated list)

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - protagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 1 - Albert7
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 3
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 10
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 16
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 15
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 8
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 9
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 22
López - La Selva (1998) - 2
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 14
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 18
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 15
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 23
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 7
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 9
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 10
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 6
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 16
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 17
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 10
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Polyphemus

Are people actually seriously proposing that Bernstein's Kaddish belongs in this company.


----------



## Guest

After 20

Lutoslawski / Scelsi

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - protagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 1 - Albert7
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 3
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 10
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 16
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 15
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 8
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 9
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 22
López - La Selva (1998) - 2
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 16
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 18
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 15
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 23
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 9
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 10
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 6
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 16
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 17
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 10
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After dogen:

Lutoslawski / Boulez R

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - protagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 1 - Albert7
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 3
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 11
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 16
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 15
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 8
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 9
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 22
López - La Selva (1998) - 2
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 18
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 18
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 15
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 23
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 9
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 10
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 6
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 16
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 17
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 10
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Stockhausen: Gruppen / Glass

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - protagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 1 - Albert7
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 3
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 11
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 16
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 15
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 8
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 10
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 22
López - La Selva (1998) - 2
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 18
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 18
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 15
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 23
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 7
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 9
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 12
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 6
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 16
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 17
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 10
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6

Ah the Licht cycle...29 hours is an awful lot of music, in the other project I suggested breaking it up (since, unlike the common 4 days needed for Wagner's Ring Cycle, this cycle will not be performed 7 days in a row, pretty certain). But it has the most votes out of Stockhausen's work, so I guess it has some momentum despite needing more than 20 discs to listen to.


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Reich / Riley In C

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - protagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 1 - Albert7
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 3
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 11
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 16
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 15
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 8
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 10
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 22
López - La Selva (1998) - 2
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 18
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 18
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 15
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 23
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 9
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 12
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 6
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 16
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 17
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 10
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Mahlerian

After Trout

Stockhausen Gruppen/Stravinsky Threni

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - protagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 1 - Albert7
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 3
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 11
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 16
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 15
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 8
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 10
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 22
López - La Selva (1998) - 2
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 18
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 18
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 15
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 23
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 9
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 14
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 6
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 17
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 17
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 10
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## brotagonist

After Mahlerian

Stockhausen (Kontakte) / Messiaen (Éclairs)

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - protagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 1 - Albert7
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 3
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 11
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 16
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 15
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 8
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 10
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 22
López - La Selva (1998) - 2
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 18
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 19
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 15
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 23
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 9
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 14
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 8
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 17
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 17
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 10
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Trout

MagneticGhost said:


> Is it possible to edit this google doc. Or is it only the person who made it that can?


While I am the only person that can actually edit the document (it could be chaotic otherwise), I have allowed for commenting so anyone can add in newly enshrined works as comments. Those comments will become part of the Google Doc once I approve of them.


----------



## Celloman

After brotagonist:

Lutoslawski / Shostakovich cello concerto

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - protagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 1 - Albert7
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 3
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 11
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 16
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 15
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 8
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 10
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 22
López - La Selva (1998) - 2
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 20
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 19
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 15
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 23
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 9
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 14
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 8
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 17
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 17
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 10
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Celloman

Penderecki / Shosty Cello

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - protagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 1 - Albert7
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 3
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 11
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 16
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 15
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 8
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 10
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 6
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 22
López - La Selva (1998) - 2
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 20
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 19
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 15
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 25
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 9
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 9
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 14
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 8
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 17
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 17
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 10
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## GreenMamba

After MagneticGhost

Gubaidulina: Offertorium / Part Te Deum

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - protagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 1 - Albert7
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 3
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 11
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 16
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 15
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman - Rothko Chapel (1971) - 8
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 10
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 8
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 22
López - La Selva (1998) - 2
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 20
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 19
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 16
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 25
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 9
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 9
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 14
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 8
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 17
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 17
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 10
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Nereffid

after Green Mamba:

Fratres / Rothko Chapel

*Nominated:*
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - protagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 1 - Albert7
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 1 - KenOC

*Seconded:*
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 3
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 5
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 11
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 16
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 15
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 10
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 8
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 22
López - La Selva (1998) - 2
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 20
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 19
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 16
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 25
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 9
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 9
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 14
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 8
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 17
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 17
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 10
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## GreenMamba

Minor point, but I just noticed that at some point, brotagonist became protagonist for the Birtwistle nom. Anyone can fix it.


----------



## Nereffid

Doesn't everyone know it's bro's before pro's?


----------



## isorhythm

After Nereffid

Penderecki Passion / Babbitt Philomel

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - protagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 1 - Albert7
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 3
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 11
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 16
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 15
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 10
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 8
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 22
López - La Selva (1998) - 2
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 20
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 19
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 16
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 27
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 9
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 9
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 14
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 8
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 17
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 17
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 10
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## science

after iso:

Pender Luke / Cage 433

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 1 - Albert7
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 3
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 11
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 16
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 15
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 10
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 8
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
*Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 22*
López - La Selva (1998) - 2
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 20
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 19
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 16
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
*Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966) - 29*
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 9
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 9
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 14
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 8
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 17
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 17
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 10
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## science

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971) 
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013: Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)


----------



## science

New Board: 

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 1 - Albert7
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 3
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 11
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 16
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 15
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 10
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 8
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 22
López - La Selva (1998) - 2
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 20
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 19
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 16
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 9
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 9
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 14
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 8
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 17
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 17
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 10
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## SimonNZ

After Science:

Messiaen Eclairs / Dillon (nom.)

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Dillon: Nine Rivers cycle (1982-2000) - 1 - SimonNZ
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 1 - Albert7
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 3
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 11
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 16
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 15
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 10
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 8
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 22
López - La Selva (1998) - 2
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 20
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 21
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 16
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 9
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 9
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 14
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 8
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 17
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 17
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 10
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## tdc

After SimonNZ:

Stockhausen Gruppen / Carter 3

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Dillon: Nine Rivers cycle (1982-2000) - 1 - SimonNZ
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 1 - Albert7
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 3
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 11
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 16
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 16
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 10
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 8
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 22
López - La Selva (1998) - 2
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 20
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 21
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 16
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 9
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 9
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 8
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 17
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 17
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 10
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After tdc
Schnittke viola / Reich

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Dillon: Nine Rivers cycle (1982-2000) - 1 - SimonNZ
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 1 - Albert7
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 3
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 11
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 16
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 16
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 10
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 8
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 22
López - La Selva (1998) - 2
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 20
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 21
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 16
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 9
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 9
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 8
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 17
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 17
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 10
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## SuperTonic

After MoonlightSonata

Gruppen / Shostakovich CC1

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Dillon: Nine Rivers cycle (1982-2000) - 1 - SimonNZ
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 1 - Albert7
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 3
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 11
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 16
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 16
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 10
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 8
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 22
López - La Selva (1998) - 2
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 20
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 21
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 16
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 9
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 18
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 8
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 17
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 17
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 10
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## 20centrfuge

After SuperT

Eclairs/Adams (nom)

Nominated:
Adams: Nixon in China - 1 - 20centrfuge
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Dillon: Nine Rivers cycle (1982-2000) - 1 - SimonNZ
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 1 - Albert7
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 3
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 8
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 11
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 16
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 16
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 10
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 8
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 22
López - La Selva (1998) - 2
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 20
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 23
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 16
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 9
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 18
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 8
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 17
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 17
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 10
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After 20centrfuge:

Shostakovich Cello / Boulez A

Nominated:
Adams: Nixon in China - 1 - 20centrfuge
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Dillon: Nine Rivers cycle (1982-2000) - 1 - SimonNZ
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 1 - Albert7
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 3
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 9
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 11
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 16
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 16
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 10
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 8
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 22
López - La Selva (1998) - 2
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 20
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 23
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 16
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 9
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 18
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 8
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 17
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 17
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 10
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Guest

After mmsbls

Gruppen/Repons

Nominated:
Adams: Nixon in China - 1 - 20centrfuge
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Dillon: Nine Rivers cycle (1982-2000) - 1 - SimonNZ
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 1 - Albert7
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 3
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 9
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 12
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 16
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 16
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 10
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 8
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 22
López - La Selva (1998) - 2
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 20
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 23
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 16
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 9
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 8
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 17
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 17
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 10
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## GreenMamba

after nathanb

Lutoslawski / Ferneyhough (seconded)

Nominated:
Adams: Nixon in China - 1 - 20centrfuge
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Dillon: Nine Rivers cycle (1982-2000) - 1 - SimonNZ
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 3
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 9
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 12
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 16
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 16
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 2
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 10
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 8
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 22
López - La Selva (1998) - 2
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 22
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 23
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 16
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 9
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 8
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 17
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 17
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 10
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## senza sordino

after green mamba

Ligeti violin concerto / Britten War Requiem

Nominated:
Adams: Nixon in China - 1 - 20centrfuge
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Dillon: Nine Rivers cycle (1982-2000) - 1 - SimonNZ
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 3
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 9
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 12
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 17
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 16
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 2
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 10
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 8
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 24
López - La Selva (1998) - 2
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 22
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 23
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 16
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 9
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 8
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 17
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 17
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 10
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Mahlerian

After senza sordino

Carter/Carter

Nominated:
Adams: Nixon in China - 1 - 20centrfuge
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Dillon: Nine Rivers cycle (1982-2000) - 1 - SimonNZ
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 3
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 9
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 12
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 17
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 18
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 2
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 10
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 8
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 24
López - La Selva (1998) - 2
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 22
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 23
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 16
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 9
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 8
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 17
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 17
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 10
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Celloman

After Mahlerian

Adams Nixon in China / Carter symphony

Nominated:
Adams: Nixon in China - 1 - 20centrfuge
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Dillon: Nine Rivers cycle (1982-2000) - 1 - SimonNZ
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 3
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 9
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 3
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 9
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 12
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 17
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 2
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 10
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 8
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 24
López - La Selva (1998) - 2
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 22
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 23
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 16
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 9
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 8
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 17
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 17
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 10
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Guest

After Celloman

Boulez A / Andriessen

Nominated:
Adams: Nixon in China - 1 - 20centrfuge
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Dillon: Nine Rivers cycle (1982-2000) - 1 - SimonNZ
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 3
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 10
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 3
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 11
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 12
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 17
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 2
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 10
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 8
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 24
López - La Selva (1998) - 2
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 22
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 23
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 16
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 9
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 8
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 17
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 17
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 10
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## 20centrfuge

Delete Nixon in China from the nominated list since its been seconded


----------



## Albert7

After dogen

Babbitt's All Set/Feldman's For Bunita Marcus

Nominated:
Adams: Nixon in China - 1 - 20centrfuge
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Dillon: Nine Rivers cycle (1982-2000) - 1 - SimonNZ
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 3 - Albert7
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 3
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 10
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 11
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 12
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 17
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 5
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 2
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 10
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 8
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 24
López - La Selva (1998) - 2
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 22
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 23
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 16
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 9
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 8
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 17
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 17
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 10
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## SimonNZ

You can't second your own nomination, Albert


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Albert7: (removing that point for Feldman though - you could add a point to another work though)

Cage Changes / Andriesson

Nominated:
Adams: Nixon in China - 1 - 20centrfuge
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Dillon: Nine Rivers cycle (1982-2000) - 1 - SimonNZ
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 3
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 11
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 11
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 12
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 17
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 2
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 10
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 8
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 24
López - La Selva (1998) - 2
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 22
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 23
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 16
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 9
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 8
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 17
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 5
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 17
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 10
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Albert7

Revised voting.

Takemitsu's Requiem for Strings.

Nominated:
Adams: Nixon in China - 1 - 20centrfuge
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Dillon: Nine Rivers cycle (1982-2000) - 1 - SimonNZ
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 2 - Nereffid
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 3
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 11
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 11
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 12
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 17
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 2
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 10
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 8
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 24
López - La Selva (1998) - 2
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 22
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 23
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 16
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 9
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 8
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 17
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 17
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 10
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Trout

After Albert7:

Glass Einstein / Glass Satyagraha

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Dillon: Nine Rivers cycle (1982-2000) - 1 - SimonNZ
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 3
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 11
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 11
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 12
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 17
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 2
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 12
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 8
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 24
López - La Selva (1998) - 2
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 22
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 23
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 16
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 9
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 8
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 17
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 17
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 10
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Nereffid

after Albert7's revision, then edited because of clash with Trout:

Rouse / Ligeti violin

*Nominated:*
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Dillon: Nine Rivers cycle (1982-2000) - 1 - SimonNZ
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

*Seconded:*
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 3
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 11
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 11
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 12
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 17
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 2
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 12
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 8
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 25
López - La Selva (1998) - 2
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 22
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 23
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 16
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 9
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 8
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 17
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 17
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 10
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## SimonNZ

After Nereffid:

Metastaesis / Threni

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Dillon: Nine Rivers cycle (1982-2000) - 1 - SimonNZ
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 3
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 11
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 11
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 12
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 17
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 2
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 12
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 8
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 25
López - La Selva (1998) - 2
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 22
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 23
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 16
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 9
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 8
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 15
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 18
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 17
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 12
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## GioCar

After Simon:

Stockhausen Licht /Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) nominated

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Dillon: Nine Rivers cycle (1982-2000) - 1 - SimonNZ
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 1 - GioCar

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 3
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 11
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 11
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 12
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 17
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 2
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 12
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 8
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 25
López - La Selva (1998) - 2
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 22
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 23
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 16
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 9
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 8
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 17
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 18
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 17
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 12
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## ptr

Dopo GioCar:

Ligeti: Violin Concerto / Varèse

*Nominated*:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Dillon: Nine Rivers cycle (1982-2000) - 1 - SimonNZ
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 1 - GioCar

*Seconded*:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 3
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 11
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 11
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 12
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 17
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 2
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 12
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 8
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 27
López - La Selva (1998) - 2
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 22
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 23
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 16
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 9
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 8
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 17
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 18
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 18
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 12
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After GioCar
Shostakovich SQ15 / Ligeti violin

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Dillon: Nine Rivers cycle (1982-2000) - 1 - SimonNZ
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 1 - GioCar
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 3
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 11
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 11
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 12
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 17
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 2
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 12
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 8
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 26
López - La Selva (1998) - 2
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 22
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 23
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 16
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 9
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 17
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 8
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 17
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 18
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 17
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 12
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## tdc

After MS (and fixing clash):

Schnittke PQ / Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (nom)

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 1 - tdc
Dillon: Nine Rivers cycle (1982-2000) - 1 - SimonNZ
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 1 - GioCar

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 3
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 11
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 11
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 12
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 17
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 2
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 12
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 8
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 28
López - La Selva (1998) - 2
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 22
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 23
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 16
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 11
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 19
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 8
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 17
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 18
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 18
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 12
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Blancrocher

After tdc:

Gerhard / Barber

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 1 - tdc
Dillon: Nine Rivers cycle (1982-2000) - 1 - SimonNZ
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 1 - GioCar

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 3
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 11
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 5
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 11
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 12
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 17
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 2
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 12
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 8
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 28
López - La Selva (1998) - 2
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 22
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 23
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 16
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 11
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 19
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 8
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 17
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 18
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 18
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 12
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Guest

After Blancrocher

LICHT/Nine Rivers

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 1 - tdc
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 1 - GioCar

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 3
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 11
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 5
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 11
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 12
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 17
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 2
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 12
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 8
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 28
López - La Selva (1998) - 2
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 22
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 23
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 16
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 11
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 19
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 8
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 19
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 18
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 18
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 12
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After nathanb

Britten War / Stock Kontak

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 1 - tdc
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 1 - GioCar

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 3
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 11
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 5
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 11
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 12
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 19
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 2
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 12
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 8
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 28
López - La Selva (1998) - 2
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 22
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 23
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 16
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 11
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 19
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 9
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 19
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 18
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 18
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 12
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## SuperTonic

After MagneticGhost

Gruppen / Schnittke Piano Quintet

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 1 - tdc
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 1 - GioCar

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 3
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 11
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 5
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 11
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 12
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 19
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 2
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 12
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 8
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 28
López - La Selva (1998) - 2
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 22
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 23
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 16
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 19
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 22
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 9
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 19
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 18
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 18
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 12
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## 20centrfuge

Default
After SuperT

Barber/Messiaen E

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 1 - tdc
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 1 - GioCar

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 3
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 11
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 7
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 11
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 12
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 19
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 2
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 12
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 8
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 3
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 2
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 28
López - La Selva (1998) - 2
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 22
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 24
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 16
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 19
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 22
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 9
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 19
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 18
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 18
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 12
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Guest

After 20

Kurtag / Kurtag


Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 1 - tdc
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 1 - GioCar

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 3
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 11
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 7
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 11
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 12
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 19
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 2
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 12
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 8
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 4
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 28
López - La Selva (1998) - 2
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 22
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 24
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 16
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 19
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 22
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 9
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 19
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 18
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 18
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 12
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Azol

Gah... two collisions at once!
waiting.... ))


----------



## Guest

Azol said:


> Gah... two collisions at once!
> waiting.... ))


er give me a clue...


----------



## Azol

dogen said:


> er give me a clue...


I posted mine at the same time you had posted yours. You fixed the 1st collision, Ill try to fix 2nd now


----------



## Azol

After dogen

Part - Te Deum / Lopez


Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 1 - tdc
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 1 - GioCar

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 3
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 11
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 7
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 11
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 12
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 19
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 2
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 12
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 8
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 4
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 28
López - La Selva (1998) - 3
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 22
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 24
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 18
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 7
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 19
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 22
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 9
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 19
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 18
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 18
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 12
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## brotagonist

After Azol

Schnittke 5 / Gubaidulina Offertorium


Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 1 - tdc
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 1 - GioCar

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 3
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 11
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 7
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 11
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 12
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 19
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 2
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 12
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 9
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 4
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 28
López - La Selva (1998) - 3
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 22
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 24
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 18
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 19
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 22
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 9
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 19
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 18
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 18
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 12
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## isorhythm

Now that I know it's not only accepted but encouraged to vote for one's own nominations...

After brotagonist

Stockhausen Kontakte / Boulez Anthemes II

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 1 - tdc
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 1 - GioCar

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 3
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 11
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 7
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 12
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 12
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 19
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 2
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 12
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 9
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 8
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 4
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 28
López - La Selva (1998) - 3
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 22
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 24
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 18
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 19
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 22
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 11
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 19
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 18
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 18
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 12
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Celloman

After isorhythm:

Hartmann / Ligeti

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 1 - tdc
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 1 - GioCar

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 3
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 11
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 7
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 12
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 12
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 19
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 2
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 12
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 9
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 4
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 29
López - La Selva (1998) - 3
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 22
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 24
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 18
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 19
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 22
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 11
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 19
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 18
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 18
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 12
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Celloman

20centrfuge said:


> Delete Nixon in China from the nominated list since its been seconded


I totally forgot to do this...my apologies!


----------



## mmsbls

After Celloman:

Shostakovich Cello / Stockhausen G

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 1 - tdc
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 1 - GioCar

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 3
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 11
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 7
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 12
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 12
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 19
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 2
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 12
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 9
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 4
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 29
López - La Selva (1998) - 3
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 22
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 24
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 18
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 19
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 11
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 19
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 18
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 18
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 12
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## GreenMamba

After mmbls

Ligeti VC / Lutoslawski

I think it's an enshrinement, but may have overlooked something

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 1 - tdc
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 1 - GioCar

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 3
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 11
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 7
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 12
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 12
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 19
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 2
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 12
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 9
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 4
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
*Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992) - 31
*López - La Selva (1998) - 3
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 23
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
*Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 24*
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 18
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 19
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 11
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 19
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 18
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 18
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 12
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Trout

It looks good to me.

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971) 
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)


After GreenMamba:

Boulez Repons / Varese

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 1 - tdc
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 1 - GioCar

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 3
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 11
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 7
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 12
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 14
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 19
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 2
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 12
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 9
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 4
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 3
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 23
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 24
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 18
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 19
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 11
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 19
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 18
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 19
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 12
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Mahlerian

After Trout

Nono Prometeo/Threni

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 1 - tdc
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 3
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 11
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 7
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 12
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 14
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 19
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 2
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 12
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 9
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 4
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 3
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 23
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 24
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 18
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 19
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 11
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 19
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 19
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 19
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 12
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## arpeggio

*Fascinating Results*

I thought I would check this out and see what was happening.

Absolutely fascinating results. I am only familiar with half of the works that made the finals so far. Normally when I see contests or polls like this I can figure out the what the final results will be. Happily I was completely wrong about this one.

I still have no idea how the mechanics work.


----------



## Nereffid

after Mahlerian

Metastaseis / Barber


Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 1 - tdc
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 3
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 11
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 12
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 14
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 19
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 2
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 12
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 9
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 4
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 3
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 23
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 24
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 2
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 18
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 19
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 11
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 19
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 19
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 19
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 14
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## science

after Nereffid: 

Murail / Adams Nixon 

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 1 - tdc
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 1 - tdc
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 4
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 11
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 12
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 14
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 19
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 2
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 12
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 9
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 4
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 3
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 23
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 24
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 18
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 5
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 19
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 11
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 19
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 19
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 19
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 14
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Guest

After science

Saariaho/Berio

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 1 - tdc
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 4
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 11
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 12
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 14
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 19
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 2
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 12
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 9
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 7
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 4
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 3
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 23
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 24
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 18
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 7
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 19
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 11
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 19
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 19
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 19
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 14
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## ptr

After nathanb

Haas / Varèse

*Nominated*:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 1 - tdc
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

*Seconded*:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 4
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 11
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 12
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 14
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 19
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 2
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 12
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 9
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 9
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 4
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 3
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 23
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 24
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 18
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 7
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 19
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 11
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 19
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 19
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 20
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 14
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## GioCar

After ptr:

Stockhausen Licht / Boulez Répons

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 1 - tdc
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 4
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 11
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 12
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 15
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 19
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 2
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 12
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 9
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 9
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 4
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 3
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 23
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 24
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 18
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 7
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 19
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 11
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 21
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 19
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 20
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 14
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Ferneyhough / Penderecki

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 1 - tdc
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 4
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 11
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 12
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 14
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 19
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 12
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 9
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 9
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 4
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 3
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 23
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 24
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 18
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 7
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 19
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 11
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 19
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 19
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 20
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 14
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## GioCar

Fixed after Moonlight's vote

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 1 - tdc
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 4
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 11
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 12
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 15
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 19
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 12
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 9
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 9
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 4
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 3
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 23
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 24
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 18
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 7
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 19
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 11
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 21
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 19
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 20
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 14
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Giocar's fix

Messiaen's Eclairs on Adam's China

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 1 - tdc
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 5
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 11
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 12
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 15
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 19
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 12
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 9
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 9
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 4
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 3
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 23
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 26
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 18
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 7
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 19
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 11
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 21
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 19
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 20
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 14
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## SimonNZ

After MagneticGhost:

Glass Einstein / Messiaen Eclairs

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 1 - tdc
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 5
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 11
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 12
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 15
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 19
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 7
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 9
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 9
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 4
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 3
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 23
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 27
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 18
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 7
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 19
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 11
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 21
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 19
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 20
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 14
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## tdc

After SimonNZ:

Gubaidulina C / Gubaidulina VC

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 1 - tdc
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 5
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 11
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 12
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 15
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 19
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 9
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 4
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 3
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 23
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 27
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 18
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 7
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 19
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 11
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 21
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 19
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 20
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 14
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## 20centrfuge

After tdc 

Messiaen's Eclairs on Adam's China

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 1 - tdc
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 6
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 11
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 12
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 15
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 19
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 9
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 4
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 3
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 23
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 29
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 18
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 7
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 19
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 11
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 21
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 19
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 20
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 14
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## 20centrfuge

Somebody give M a point and it'll become one of the club


----------



## SuperTonic

After 20centrfuge

Kontakte / Corigliano Symphony No. 1 (nom)

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 1 - tdc
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 6
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 11
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 12
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 15
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 19
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 9
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 4
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 3
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 23
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 29
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 18
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 7
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 19
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 13
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 21
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 19
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 20
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 14
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Guest

Sur Incises would have to be nominated first anyway...maybe Pli Selon Pli... but just musing here, I'm assuming Boulez's Five Notations (For Orchestra) would be an acceptable nomination in spite of being drawn from a 1945 work. The five selections were significantly reworked and expanded, as far as I can tell (not simply orchestrated).


----------



## mmsbls

After SuperTonic:

Shostakovich: Cello / Boulez: A

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 1 - tdc
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 6
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 11
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 15
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 19
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 9
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 4
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 3
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 23
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 29
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 18
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 7
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 19
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 13
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 21
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 19
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 20
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 14
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

A good occasion for a comeback.

After mmsbls

Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (nom) / Glass: Akhnaten (nom)

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 1 - tdc
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 1 - berghansson
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 6
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 11
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 15
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 19
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 9
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 4
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 3
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 23
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 29
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 6
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 18
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 11
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 7
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 19
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 13
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 21
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 19
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 20
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 14
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6 

(That's what I call a board!)


----------



## brotagonist

After berghansson

Messiaen: Méditations / Rihm

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 1 - tdc
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 1 - berghansson
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 6
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 11
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 15
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 19
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 9
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 4
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 3
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 23
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 29
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 18
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 12
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 7
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 19
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 13
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 21
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 19
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 20
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 14
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Trout

After brotagonist:

Messiaen St. Francois / Messiaen Eclairs

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 1 - tdc
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 1 - berghansson
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 6
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 11
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 15
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 19
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 9
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 4
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 3
*Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 23*
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
*Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) - 30*
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 4
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 18
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 12
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 7
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 19
*Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 23*
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 13
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 21
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 19
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 20
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 14
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Trout

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971) 
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)


----------



## Trout

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 1 - tdc
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 1 - berghansson
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 6
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 11
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 15
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 19
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 9
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 4
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 3
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 23
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 4
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 18
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 12
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 7
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 19
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 13
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 21
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 19
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 20
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 14
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## GreenMamba

After Trout

Adams Nixon / Saariaho

Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 1 - tdc
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 1 - berghansson
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 8
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 11
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 5
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 15
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 19
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 7
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 9
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 4
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 3
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 23
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 4
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 18
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 12
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 19
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 13
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 21
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 19
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 20
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 14
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Albert7

After GreenMamba

Babbitt All Set/Feldman For Philip Guston

Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 1 - tdc
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 1 - berghansson
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 8
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 11
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 15
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 19
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 9
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 4
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 3
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 23
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 4
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 18
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 12
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 19
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 13
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 21
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 19
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 20
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 14
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Mahlerian

After Albert7

Stravinsky Threni/Dallapiccola

Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 1 - berghansson
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 8
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 11
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 15
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 19
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 9
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 4
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 3
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 23
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 4
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 18
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 12
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 19
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 13
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 21
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 21
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 20
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 14
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## senza sordino

After Mahlerian 

Lutosławski Symphony 3 / Shostakovich SQ 8

Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 1 - berghansson
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 8
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 11
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 15
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 19
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 9
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 4
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 3
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 25
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 4
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 18
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 12
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 19
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 13
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 21
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 21
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 20
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 14
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Guest

After senza sordino

Deserts/LICHT

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 1 - berghansson
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 8
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 11
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 15
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 19
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 9
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 4
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 3
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 25
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 4
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 18
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 12
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 19
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 13
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 22
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 21
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 22
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 14
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## ptr

behind Nate

Varèse / Rihm

*Nominated*:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 1 - berghansson
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

*Seconded*:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 8
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 11
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 15
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 19
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 9
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 4
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 3
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 25
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 4
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 18
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 19
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 13
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 22
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 21
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 24
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 14
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## GioCar

efter () ptr 

Stockhausen Licht / Stravinsky Threni

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 1 - berghansson
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 8
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 11
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 15
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 19
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 9
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 4
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 3
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 25
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 4
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 18
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 8
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 19
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 13
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 24
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 22
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 24
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 14
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## SimonNZ

After GioCar:

Licht / Scelsi

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 1 - berghansson
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 8
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 11
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 15
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 19
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 9
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 4
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 3
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 25
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 4
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 18
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 19
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 13
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 22
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 24
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 14
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After SimonNZ

Lutoslawski / Shosty15

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 1 - berghansson
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 8
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 11
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 15
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 19
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 9
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 4
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 3
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 27
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 4
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 18
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 11
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 20
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 13
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 22
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 24
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 14
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Schnittke (nom) / Reich

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 1 - berghansson
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Schnittke - Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 8
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 11
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 15
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 19
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 9
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 4
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 3
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 27
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 4
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 18
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 12
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Symphony 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 20
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 13
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 22
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 24
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 14
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Nereffid

after MoonlightSonata:

Akhnaten / Schnittke Concerto grosso 1


Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 8
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 11
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 15
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 19
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 9
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 4
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 3
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 27
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 4
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 18
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 12
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 20
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 13
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 22
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 24
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 14
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## tdc

After Nereffid:

López / Kurtag microludes

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 8
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 11
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 15
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 19
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 9
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 5
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 27
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 4
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 18
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 12
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 20
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 13
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 22
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 24
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 14
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Guest

After tdc:

Lutoslawski / Penderecki

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 8
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 11
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 15
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 19
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 9
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 17
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 5
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 29
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 4
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 18
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 12
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 20
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 13
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 22
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 24
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 14
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## 20centrfuge

After dogen 

Andriessen/Harvey

Nominated:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 8
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 15
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 19
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 9
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 18
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 5
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 29
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 4
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 18
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 12
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 20
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 13
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 22
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 24
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 14
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

After 20centrfuge

Britten / Adams: Harmonium (nom)

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 8
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 15
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 21
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 4
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 9
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 18
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 5
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 29
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 4
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 18
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 12
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 20
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 13
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 22
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 24
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 14
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Guest

After berg hanson

Atlas/Gruppen

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 8
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 15
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 21
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 9
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 18
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 5
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 29
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 4
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 18
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 12
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 5
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 20
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 13
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 22
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 24
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 14
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Blancrocher

After nathanb

Lutoslawski - S3 / Shosty - op.87

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 8
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 15
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 21
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 9
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 18
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 5
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 31
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 4
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 18
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 12
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 20
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 13
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 22
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 24
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 14
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Celloman

After Blancrocher

Lutoslawski - S3 / Britten War Requiem

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 8
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 15
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 22
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 9
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 18
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 5
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983) - 33
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 4
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 18
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 12
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 20
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 13
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 22
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 24
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 14
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6

P.S. I believe this pushes Luto's 3rd onto the list!


----------



## 20centrfuge

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971) 
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) 
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)


Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 2 - brotagonist
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 8
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 15
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 22
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
 Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 9
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 18
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 5
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 4
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 18
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 12
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 20
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 13
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 22
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 24
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 14
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Mahlerian

After 20cent's List

Stravinsky Threni/Hartmann Symphony 8

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 8
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 15
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 22
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 9
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 3
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 18
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 5
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 4
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 18
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 12
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 20
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 13
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 24
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 24
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 14
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## brotagonist

After Mahlerian's List

Birtwistle (seconded)/Hartmann Symphony 8
That was radical, to second my own nomination 

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 8
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 15
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 22
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 9
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 18
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 5
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 4
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 18
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 12
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 20
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 13
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 24
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 24
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 14
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Nereffid

brotagonist said:


> After Mahlerian's List
> 
> Birtwistle (seconded)/Hartmann Symphony 8
> That was radical, to second my own nomination


Surely you can't do that??


----------



## GreenMamba

After bro

Yeah, I don't think you can second your own. I didn't "fix" it though.

Varese / Part Te Deum

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish" (1963) - 2 - realdealblues
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 8
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 3
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 15
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 22
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 9
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 18
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 5
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 4
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 4
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 19
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 12
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 20
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 13
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 24
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 26
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 14
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Blancrocher

*Deleted--forgot I'd already voted!*


----------



## Trout

I'm moving Birtwistle back to the nominated list. You still have a +2 vote you can use on any other work, brotagonist.

And I shall remove the Bernstein as it has been on the board un-seconded for more than a week now. Of course, anyone can renominate it at any time.

After GreenMamba:

Ligeti Piano / Ligeti Chamber

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 8
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 15
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 22
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 11
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 9
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 18
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 5
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 4
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 19
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 12
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 20
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 13
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 24
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 26
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 14
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## mmsbls

I remember the early days of the Classical Music Project where it seemed I wanted to vote for 75% (or more) of the works. It's probably not that high here, but given that there are so many more works on the board, the total number of works I'd like to vote for may be even higher. 

After Trout:

Shostakovich: Cello / Dutilleux

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 8
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 15
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 22
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 12
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 9
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 18
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 5
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 4
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 19
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 12
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 20
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 13
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 24
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 26
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 14
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls


Shostakovich: Cello / Kontakte

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 8
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 15
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 22
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 12
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 9
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 18
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 5
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 4
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 19
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 12
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 20
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 20
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 24
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 2
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 26
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 14
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## brotagonist

after MagneticGhost

Takemitsu (November)
I put the 2 points there 

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 8
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 15
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 22
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 7
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 12
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 9
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 18
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 5
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 4
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 19
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 12
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 20
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 20
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 24
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 4
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 26
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 14
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

after brotagonist:

Xenakis Meta / Cage Music

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 1 - brotagonist
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 8
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 15
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 22
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 8
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 12
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 9
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 18
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 5
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 4
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 19
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 12
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 20
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 20
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 24
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 4
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 26
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 16
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## ptr

after PaulieGatto:

Haas / Birtwistle (Sec)

*Nominated*:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 8
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 15
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 22
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 8
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 12
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 18
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 5
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 4
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 19
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 12
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 20
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 20
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 24
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 4
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 26
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 16
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Weston

After ptr

Cage 4'33" / Shostakovich cello concerto 1

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 8
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 15
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 22
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 6
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 8
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 12
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 18
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 5
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 4
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 19
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 12
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 21
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 20
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 24
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 4
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 26
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 16
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Nereffid

after Weston

Britten / Pärt Te Deum


Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 8
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 15
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 24
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 6
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 8
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 12
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 18
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 5
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 4
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 20
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 12
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 12
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 21
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 20
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 24
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 4
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 26
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 16
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## SuperTonic

After Nereffid

Shostakovich CC1 / Schnittke Piano Quintet

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 8
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 15
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 24
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 6
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 8
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 12
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 18
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 5
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 4
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 20
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 8
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 12
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 13
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 20
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 24
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 4
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 26
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 16
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## senza sordino

After Supertonic

Britten War Requiem / Pärt Frates

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 8
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 15
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 26
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 6
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 8
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 12
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 18
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 5
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 4
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 4
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 20
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 12
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 13
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 20
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 24
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 4
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 26
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 16
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Guest

After Senza

Harvey / Kurtag 3rd
Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 8
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 15
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 26
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 6
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 8
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 12
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 20
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 5
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 4
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 20
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 12
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 13
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 20
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 24
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 4
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 26
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 16
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## 20centrfuge

After dogen (we must be on the same schedule, it seems I am frequently voting right after you)

Adams Nixon/Harvey

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 15
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 26
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 6
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 8
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 12
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 21
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 5
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 4
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 20
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 12
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 13
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 20
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 24
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 4
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 26
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 16
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## SeptimalTritone

After centrifugue

Xenakis Persepolis, Varese Deserts

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 15
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 26
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 6
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 8
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 12
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 21
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 5
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 4
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 20
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 12
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 13
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 20
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 24
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 4
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 27
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 16
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 12
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## SimonNZ

After ST:

Britten / Stravinsky Threni

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 15
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 28
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 6
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 8
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 12
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 21
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 5
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 4
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 20
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 12
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 13
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 20
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 25
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 4
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 27
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 16
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 12
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## tortkis

After SimonNZ:

4'33" / Harvey

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 15
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 28
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 8
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 12
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 22
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 5
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 4
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 20
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 12
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 13
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 20
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 25
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 4
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 27
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 16
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 12
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Guest

After tortkis

Repons/Microludes

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 17
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 28
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 8
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 19
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 12
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 22
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 6
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 4
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 20
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 12
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 13
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 20
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 25
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 4
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 27
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 16
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 12
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## tdc

After nathanb:

Carter 3 / Schnittke PQ

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 17
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 28
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 8
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 21
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 12
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 22
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 6
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 4
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 20
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 12
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 14
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 20
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 25
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 4
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 27
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 16
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 12
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc

Ligeti: Piano concerto (sec) / Reich: The Desert Music (nom)

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Reich: The Desert Music (1983) - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 17
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 28
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 8
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 21
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 12
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 22
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 6
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 4
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 20
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 12
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 14
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 20
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 25
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 4
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 27
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 16
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 12
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## GreenMamba

After berghansson

Salvatore Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985) nom / Stravinsky Threni

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Reich: The Desert Music (1983) - 1 - berghansson
Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985) - 2 - GreenMamba


Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 17
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 28
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 8
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 21
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 12
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 10
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 22
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 6
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 4
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 20
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 12
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 14
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 20
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 26
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 4
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 27
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 16
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 12
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Celloman

After GreenMamba

Britten / Hartmann

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Reich: The Desert Music (1983) - 1 - berghansson
Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985) - 2 - GreenMamba


Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 17
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 30
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 8
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 21
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 12
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 22
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 6
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 4
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 4
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 20
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 12
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 14
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 20
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 26
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 4
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 27
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 16
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 12
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## science

after celloman: 

Britten / Murail 

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Reich: The Desert Music (1983) - 1 - berghansson
Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985) - 2 - GreenMamba


Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 17
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 32
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 8
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 21
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 12
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 22
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 6
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 4
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 5
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 20
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 12
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 14
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 20
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 6
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 26
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 4
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 27
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 16
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 12
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Mahlerian

After Science

Agon/St Francois

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Reich: The Desert Music (1983) - 1 - berghansson
Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985) - 2 - GreenMamba


Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 17
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 32
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 8
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 21
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 12
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 9
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 22
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 6
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 5
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 5
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 20
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 12
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 14
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 20
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 8
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 26
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 4
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 27
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 16
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 12
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mahlerian
Reich / Feldman Rothko

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Reich: The Desert Music (1983) - 1 - berghansson
Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985) - 2 - GreenMamba


Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 17
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 32
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 8
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 21
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 12
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 10
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 22
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 6
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 5
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 5
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 20
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 14
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 8
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 14
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 20
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 8
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 26
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 4
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 27
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 16
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 12
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MoonlightSonata:

Feldman Rothko / Riley In C

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Reich: The Desert Music (1983) - 1 - berghansson
Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985) - 2 - GreenMamba


Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 17
Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 32
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 8
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 21
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 12
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 12
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 22
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 6
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 5
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 5
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 20
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 14
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 9
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 14
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 20
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 8
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 26
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 4
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 27
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 16
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 12
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## senza sordino

After Paulie Gatto

Britten War Requiem / Shostakovich symphony 15

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Reich: The Desert Music (1983) - 1 - berghansson
Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985) - 2 - GreenMamba

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 10
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 17
*Britten: War Requiem (1962) - 34*
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 8
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 21
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 12
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 12
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 22
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 6
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 5
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 5
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 20
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 14
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 9
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 14
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 21
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 8
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 26
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 4
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
*Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 27*
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 16
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 12
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## 20centrfuge

I'm After SS

VARESE/Adams Nixon

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Reich: The Desert Music (1983) - 1 - berghansson
Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985) - 2 - GreenMamba


Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 11
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 2
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 17
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 8
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 21
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 12
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 12
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 22
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 6
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 5
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 5
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 20
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 14
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 9
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 14
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 21
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 8
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 26
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 4
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 29
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 16
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 12
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## brotagonist

After 20centrfuge

Birtwistle/Cage Changes

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Reich: The Desert Music (1983) - 1 - berghansson
Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985) - 2 - GreenMamba


Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 11
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 17
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 9
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 21
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 12
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 12
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 22
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 6
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 5
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 5
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 20
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 14
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 9
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 14
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 21
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 8
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 26
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 4
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 29
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 16
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 12
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## science

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971) 
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) 
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)


----------



## mmsbls

After brotagonist:

Shostakovich Cello / Carter: A Symphony

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Reich: The Desert Music (1983) - 1 - berghansson
Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985) - 2 - GreenMamba


Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 11
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 7
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 17
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 9
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 22
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 12
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 12
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 22
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 6
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 5
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 5
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 20
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 14
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 9
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 14
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 25
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 21
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 8
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 26
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 4
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 29
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 16
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 12
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Albert7

After mmsbls:

Feldman's Rothko Chapel/Babbitt's All Set

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Reich: The Desert Music (1983) - 1 - berghansson
Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985) - 2 - GreenMamba


Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 11
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 17
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 9
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 22
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 12
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 14
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 22
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 6
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 5
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 5
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 20
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 14
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 9
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 14
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 25
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 21
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 8
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 26
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 4
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 29
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 16
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 12
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Albert7

Messiaen Assisi / Harvey

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Reich: The Desert Music (1983) - 1 - berghansson
Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985) - 2 - GreenMamba


Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 11
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 17
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 9
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 22
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 12
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 14
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 23
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 6
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 7
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 5
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 20
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 14
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 9
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 14
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 25
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 21
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 8
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 26
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 4
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 29
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 16
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 12
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Nereffid

after MG:

Satyagraha / Akhnaten


Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Reich: The Desert Music (1983) - 1 - berghansson
Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985) - 2 - GreenMamba


Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 11
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 17
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 9
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 22
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 12
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 14
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 4
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 5
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 23
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 6
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 3
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 7
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 5
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 20
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 14
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 9
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 14
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 25
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 21
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 8
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 26
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 4
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 29
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 16
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 12
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## ptr

After Nereffid

Pandora's Box / Lachenmann

*Nominated*:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Reich: The Desert Music (1983) - 1 - berghansson
Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985) - 2 - GreenMamba

*Seconded*:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 11
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 17
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 10
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 9
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 22
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 12
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 14
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 4
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 5
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 23
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 6
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 4
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 7
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 5
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 20
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 14
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 9
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 14
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 25
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 21
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 8
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 26
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 4
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 29
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 16
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 12
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## SimonNZ

After ptr:

Dutilleux / Kurtag Microludes

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Reich: The Desert Music (1983) - 1 - berghansson
Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985) - 2 - GreenMamba


Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 11
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 17
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 10
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 9
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 22
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 14
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 14
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 23
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 7
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 4
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 7
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 5
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 20
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 14
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 9
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 14
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 25
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 21
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 8
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 26
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 4
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 29
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 16
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 12
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## SimonNZ

ptr said:


> Pandora's Box / Lachenmann


A I going blind? Which one is Pandora's Box?


----------



## ptr

SimonNZ said:


> A I going blind? Which one is Pandora's Box?


That sacrosanct Cage piece that always ends discussions in flames when brought up.. 

/ptr


----------



## Trout

After SimonnNZ:

Messiaen Francois / Stravinsky Requiem

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Reich: The Desert Music (1983) - 1 - berghansson
Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985) - 2 - GreenMamba


Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 11
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 17
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 10
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 9
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 22
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 14
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 14
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 10
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 23
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 7
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 4
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 9
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 5
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 20
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 14
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 9
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 14
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 25
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 21
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 9
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 26
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 4
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 29
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 16
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 12
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## tortkis

ptr said:


> That sacrosanct Cage piece that always ends discussions in flames when brought up..
> 
> /ptr


I first thought you meant John Zorn's Pandora's Box (string quartet).  (It's a nice piece though.)


----------



## ptr

tortkis said:


> I first thought you meant John Zorn's Pandora's Box (string quartet).  (It's a nice piece though.)


Could have been, but as it is not even on the list yet... :tiphat:

/ptr


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Gubaidulina Offertorium / Reich Desert (sec)

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985) - 2 - GreenMamba


Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 11
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 17
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 10
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 9
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 22
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 14
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 14
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 3
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 12
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 23
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 7
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 4
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 9
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 5
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 20
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 14
Reich: The Desert Music (1983) - 2
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 9
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 14
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 25
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 21
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 9
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 26
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 4
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 29
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 16
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 12
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Skilmarilion

after tdc

Glass (Akhnaten) / Shostakovich (#15)

*Nominated:*
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985) - 2 - GreenMamba

*Seconded:*
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 11
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 17
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 10
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 9
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 22
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 14
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 14
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 5
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 3
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 12
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 23
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 7
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 4
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 9
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 5
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 20
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 14
Reich: The Desert Music (1983) - 2
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 9
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 14
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 25
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 22
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 9
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 26
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 4
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 29
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 16
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 12
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Nereffid

For some reason, SimonNZ removed my two votes for Glass.

Corrected board:


Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985) - 2 - GreenMamba


Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 11
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 17
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 10
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 9
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 22
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 14
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 14
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 6
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 5
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 12
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 23
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 7
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 4
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 9
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 5
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 20
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 14
Reich: The Desert Music (1983) - 2
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 9
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 14
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 25
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 22
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 9
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 26
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 4
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 29
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 16
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 12
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Blancrocher

After Nereffid

Stravinsky - Threni / Carter - 3 Orchestras


Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC
Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985) - 2 - GreenMamba


Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 11
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 17
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 10
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 9
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 23
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 14
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 14
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 6
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 5
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 12
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 23
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 7
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 4
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 9
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 5
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 20
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 14
Reich: The Desert Music (1983) - 2
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 9
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 14
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 25
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 22
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 9
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 28
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 4
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 29
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 16
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 12
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Guest

After blancrocher

Gruppen/Allegoria

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 11
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 17
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 10
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 9
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 23
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 14
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 14
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 6
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 5
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 12
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 23
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 7
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 4
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 9
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 5
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 20
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 14
Reich: The Desert Music (1983) - 2
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 9
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 14
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985) - 3
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 25
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 22
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 26
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 9
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 28
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 4
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 29
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 16
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 12
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Weston

I get confused looking at this list. Here it is in vote order:

29	Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 29
28	Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 28
26	Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 26
26	Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
25	Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 25
23	Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 23
23	Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 23
22	Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 22
20	Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 20
17	Boulez: Répons (1984) - 17
16	Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 16
15	Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
14	Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 14
14	Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 14
14	Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
14	Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 14
14	Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 14
14	Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
14	Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
13	Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
13	Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
13	Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
12	Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 12
12	Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 12
11	Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 11
11	Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 11
11	Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 11
11	Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
10	Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 10
9	Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
9	Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 9
9	Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
9	Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 9
9	Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
9	Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
9	Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
9	Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 9
8	Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
8	Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 8
8	Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
8	Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
8	Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
8	Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 9
8	Riley: In C (1964) - 9
8	Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
7	Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 7
6	Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
6	Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
6	Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
6	Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 6
6	Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
6	Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
6	Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
6	Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6 
5	Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
5	Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 5
5	Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 5
5	Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
5	López - La Selva (1998) - 5
5	Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 5
5	Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
4	Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 4
4	Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
4	Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
4	Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
4	Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
4	Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 4
4	Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
4	Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 4
4	Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
4	Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
4	Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
4	Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 4
3	Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
3	MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
3	Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
3	Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
3	Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
3	Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
3	Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
3	Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985) - 3
3	Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
3	Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
2	Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
2	Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
2	Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
2	Reich: The Desert Music (1983) - 2
2	Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2


----------



## Weston

But now or course I'm messing it up.

After nathanb

Murail: Gondwana / Stravinsky: Threni

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 11
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 17
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 10
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 9
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 23
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 14
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 14
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 6
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 5
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 12
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 23
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 7
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 4
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 9
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 7
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 20
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 14
Reich: The Desert Music (1983) - 2
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 9
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 14
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985) - 3
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 25
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 22
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 26
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 9
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 29
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 4
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 29
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 16
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 12
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6

Looks like we have a looong way to go before anything else is enshrined.


----------



## tortkis

After Weston

Sciarrino / Murail

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 11
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 17
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 10
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 9
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 23
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 14
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 14
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 6
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 5
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 12
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 23
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 7
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 4
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 9
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 8
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 20
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 14
Reich: The Desert Music (1983) - 2
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 9
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 14
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985) - 5
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 25
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 22
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 26
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 9
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 29
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 4
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 29
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 16
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 12
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Guest

Weston said:


> Looks like we have a looong way to go before anything else is enshrined.


Shostakovich is the problem, per usual. I would easily let Varese slide in for the enshrinement if I didn't have to make sure that other worthy composers don't get clobbered by the constant influx of Shosty votes.


----------



## brotagonist

After tortkis

Schnittke 5 / Prokofiev

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 11
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 17
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 10
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 9
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 23
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 14
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 14
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 6
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 5
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 12
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 23
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 7
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 4
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 9
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 8
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 20
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 6
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 14
Reich: The Desert Music (1983) - 2
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 9
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 14
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 11
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985) - 5
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 25
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 22
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 26
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 9
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 29
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 4
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 29
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 16
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 12
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Guest

After bro

Penderecki / Ades

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 11
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 9
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 17
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 10
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 9
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 23
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 14
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 14
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 6
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 5
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 12
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 23
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 7
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 4
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 9
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 8
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 20
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 17
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 6
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 14
Reich: The Desert Music (1983) - 2
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 9
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 14
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 11
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985) - 5
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 25
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 22
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 26
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 9
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 29
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 4
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 29
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 16
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 12
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After dogen:

Shostakovich C / Boulez A

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 11
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 14
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 17
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 10
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 9
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 23
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 14
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 14
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 6
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 5
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 12
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 23
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 7
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 4
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 9
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 8
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 20
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 6
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 14
Reich: The Desert Music (1983) - 2
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 9
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 14
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 11
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985) - 5
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 27
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 22
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 26
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 9
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 29
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 4
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 29
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 16
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 12
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## mmsbls

nathanb said:


> Shostakovich is the problem, per usual. I would easily let Varese slide in for the enshrinement if I didn't have to make sure that other worthy composers don't get clobbered by the constant influx of Shosty votes.


I have voted for Shostakovich, and based on several of your posts, it would seem as though I've helped create some problem. Could you be more specific about what that problem is? As far as I know, we're voting for our top/favorite post 1950 works.


----------



## Mahlerian

After mmsbls

November Steps/Carter Symphony

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 11
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 8
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 14
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 17
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 10
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 9
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 24
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 14
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 14
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 6
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 5
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 12
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 23
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 7
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 4
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 9
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 8
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 20
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 6
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 14
Reich: The Desert Music (1983) - 2
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 9
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 14
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 11
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985) - 5
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 27
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 22
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 26
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 9
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 29
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 6
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 29
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 16
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 12
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## 20centrfuge

After Mahlerian

Barber PC/Shosty SQ8

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 11
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 8
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 10
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 14
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 17
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 10
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 9
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 24
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 14
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 14
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 6
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 5
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 12
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 23
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 7
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 4
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 9
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 8
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 20
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 6
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 14
Reich: The Desert Music (1983) - 2
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 9
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 14
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 11
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985) - 5
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 27
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 22
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 26
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 9
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 29
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 6
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 29
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 16
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 12
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Guest

Er, have mine been missed?


----------



## mmsbls

dogen and I posted at the same time. I did see that and thought I copied his board but obviously didn't. Here's the corrected board:

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 11
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 9
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 10
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 14
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 17
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 10
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 9
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 24
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 14
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 14
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 6
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 5
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 12
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 23
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 7
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 4
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 9
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 8
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 4
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 20
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 17
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 6
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 14
Reich: The Desert Music (1983) - 2
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 9
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 14
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 11
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985) - 5
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 27
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 22
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 26
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 9
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 29
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 6
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 29
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 16
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 12
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Guest

Thanks! I'm back on my phone now and such things are beyond it!


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Cage 433 / Part Tabula Rasa 

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 11
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 9
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 10
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 14
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 17
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 12
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 9
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 24
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 14
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 14
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 4
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 6
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 5
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 12
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 23
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 7
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 4
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 9
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 8
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 20
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 17
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 6
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 14
Reich: The Desert Music (1983) - 2
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 9
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 14
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 11
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985) - 5
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 27
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 22
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 26
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 9
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 29
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 6
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 29
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 16
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 12
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Guest

mmsbls said:


> I have voted for Shostakovich, and based on several of your posts, it would seem as though I've helped create some problem. Could you be more specific about what that problem is? As far as I know, we're voting for our top/favorite post 1950 works.


Out of curiosity, would you agree with me when I say the average Shostakovich nominator would have to check the dates of composition on google before nominating a work for this list?

I simply find that a discussion of "post-1950" music very much implies a discussion of _contemporary_ music. If this is truly the case, then the enshrinement of a 2nd Shostakovich work before a 1st Carter, Cage, or Stockhausen work... is a bit of a statement as to the value of contemporary music, if you ask me.

He lived a bit into the period of interest, yes. But, as I discussed before this thread even began, I had high hopes that the list might be based on a certain spirit of new styles, and not on a technicality.


----------



## isorhythm

nathanb said:


> Out of curiosity, would you agree with me when I say the average Shostakovich nominator would have to check the dates of composition on google before nominating a work for this list?
> 
> I simply find that a discussion of "post-1950" music very much implies a discussion of _contemporary_ music. If this is truly the case, then the enshrinement of a 2nd Shostakovich work before a 1st Carter, Cage, or Stockhausen work... is a bit of a statement as to the value of contemporary music, if you ask me.
> 
> He lived a bit into the period of interest, yes. But, as I discussed before this thread even began, I had high hopes that the list might be based on a certain spirit of new styles, and not on a technicality.


He lived 25 years into the period of interest.

I am on record as disliking Shostakovich's music and will not be voting for him, but I really don't understand the big deal if some Shostakovich makes it on this list. Many people much more knowledgeable than I, and by no means reactionaries, love his music. It's OK for that to be reflected in this poll, isn't it?

You and a few other posters at the outset of this poll expressed a fear, which I believe is a holdover from an earlier era of the forum, that the list would be inundated with ultra-conservative works. This is _clearly_ not what's happening, so I wonder why it's unacceptable for even _one_ conservative composer to take a relatively high spot or two on the list.


----------



## 20centrfuge

Weston said:


> 29 Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 29
> 28 Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 28
> 26 Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 26
> 26 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
> 25 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 25
> 23 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 23
> 23 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 23
> 22 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 22
> 20 Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 20
> 17 Boulez: Répons (1984) - 17
> 16 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 16
> 15 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 15
> 14 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 14
> 14 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 14
> 14 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
> 14 Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 14
> 14 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 14
> 14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
> 14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
> 13 Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
> 13 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 13


Why couldn't we keep the list in this arranged order as opposed to alphabetical. It shouldn't make any difference, and moving things around is easy.


----------



## 20centrfuge

Weston, would you mind putting a totally updated list on here? But I would do this to the format:

_29 Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
28 Stravinsky: Threni (1958)_

we don't really need the voting count in two places


----------



## Guest

isorhythm said:


> He lived 25 years into the period of interest.
> 
> I am on record as disliking Shostakovich's music and will not be voting for him, but I really don't understand the big deal if some Shostakovich makes it on this list. Many people much more knowledgeable than I, and by no means reactionaries, love his music. It's OK for that to be reflected in this poll, isn't it?
> 
> You and a few other posters at the outset of this poll expressed a fear, which I believe is a holdover from an earlier era of the forum, that the list would be inundated with ultra-conservative works. This is _clearly_ not what's happening, so I wonder why it's unacceptable for even _one_ conservative composer to take a relatively high spot or two on the list.


Oh it's quite ok. But two enshrinements by Shostakovich before one enshrinement by Stockhausen or Cage? Bit ridiculous, that would be.


----------



## Nereffid

nathanb said:


> Out of curiosity, would you agree with me when I say the average Shostakovich nominator would have to check the dates of composition on google before nominating a work for this list?
> 
> I simply find that a discussion of "post-1950" music very much implies a discussion of _contemporary_ music. If this is truly the case, then the enshrinement of a 2nd Shostakovich work before a 1st Carter, Cage, or Stockhausen work... is a bit of a statement as to the value of contemporary music, if you ask me.
> 
> He lived a bit into the period of interest, yes. But, as I discussed before this thread even began, I had high hopes that the list might be based on a certain spirit of new styles, and not on a technicality.


I get where you're coming from, but for me "post-1950" means literally post-1950. Sure, "a certain spirit" might be a significant contributor to post-1950 music, but I'd have said the key word for the period is "diversity", and I don't see why a particular kind of music should be excluded just because it's not "new" enough.
A 2nd enshrinement of Shostakovich is not so much a statement on contemporary music as a statement on the participants in this small group and on the system desgined to produce the list.


----------



## ptr

after science:

Varèse / Ferneyhough

*Nominated*:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

*Seconded*:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 11
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 9
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 10
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 14
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 17
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 12
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 9
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 24
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 14
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 14
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 5
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 6
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 5
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 12
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 23
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 7
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 4
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 9
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 8
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 20
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 17
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 6
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 14
Reich: The Desert Music (1983) - 2
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 9
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 14
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 11
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985) - 5
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 27
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 22
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 26
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 26
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 9
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 29
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 6
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 31
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 16
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 12
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## science

One thing we might want to consider is instating the negative vote. For the first 1500 or so enshrinements of the other project, the voting was +2/+1/-1. The -1 vote had several functions: it made enshrinements easier (when there was only one work preventing the leading work from getting enshrined; it prevented individual posters from enshrining a work that the community as a whole did not consent to. (We eventually removed the negative vote; my reason for advocating it was that most of the works on the board by that point were unfamiliar to us and increasingly difficult to find.) 

There'll always be conflict of course.


----------



## science

20centrfuge said:


> Why couldn't we keep the list in this arranged order as opposed to alphabetical. It shouldn't make any difference, and moving things around is easy.


I'd like to try it. It makes the process of voting more complicated, but the visual ranking is a bit more healthily provocative than the alphabetical one.


----------



## Guest

Would it be better to use the Other Thread for discussions? And this one for, well, Voting?


----------



## Nereffid

science said:


> One thing we might want to consider is instating the negative vote. For the first 1500 or so enshrinements of the other project, the voting was +2/+1/-1. The -1 vote had several functions: it made enshrinements easier (when there was only one work preventing the leading work from getting enshrined; it prevented individual posters from enshrining a work that the community as a whole did not consent to. (We eventually removed the negative vote; my reason for advocating it was that most of the works on the board by that point were unfamiliar to us and increasingly difficult to find.)
> 
> There'll always be conflict of course.


A humble suggestion... how about a nominated work must be seconded by a certain percentage of participants before it makes it onto the "seconded" list. I have no idea how many... maybe it should have to be seconded by 4-6 people (depends on how many regular voters there are). And nominations/secondings should be separate, scoreless, things - in other words you use your +2 and +1 only on the seconded board, and you also have a nomination/seconding vote.


----------



## GioCar

after ptr: 

Varèse / Licht

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 11
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 9
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 10
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 14
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 17
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 12
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 9
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 24
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 14
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 14
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 5
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 6
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 5
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 12
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 23
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 7
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 4
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 4
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 9
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 8
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 20
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 17
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 6
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 14
Reich: The Desert Music (1983) - 2
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 9
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 14
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 11
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985) - 5
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 27
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 22
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 26
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 27
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 9
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 29
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 6
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 33
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 16
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 12
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## 20centrfuge

I think a lot of these ideas are good. The only issue for me is that changing now would feel like changing the rules once the game has already started.


----------



## Trout

After GioCar:

Ligeti Piano / Varese

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 11
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 9
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 10
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 14
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 17
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 12
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 9
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 24
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 14
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 14
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 5
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 6
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 5
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 12
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 23
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 7
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 4
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 6
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 9
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 8
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 20
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 17
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 6
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 14
Reich: The Desert Music (1983) - 2
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 9
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 14
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 11
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985) - 5
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 27
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 22
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 26
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 27
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 9
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 29
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 6
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 34
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 16
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 12
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Salonen / Harvey

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 11
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 9
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 10
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 14
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 17
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 12
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 9
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 24
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 14
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 14
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 5
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 6
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 5
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 12
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 24
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 7
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 4
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 6
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 9
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 8
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 20
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 17
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 6
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 14
Reich: The Desert Music (1983) - 2
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 9
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 6
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 14
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 11
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985) - 5
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 27
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 22
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 26
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 27
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 9
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 29
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 6
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 34
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 16
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 12
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Xenakis Meta / Schnittke Piano

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 11
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 9
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 13
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 10
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 14
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 17
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 12
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 9
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 24
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 14
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 14
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 5
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 6
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 5
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 12
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 24
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 7
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 4
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 6
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 9
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 8
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 20
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 17
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 6
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 14
Reich: The Desert Music (1983) - 2
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 9
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 6
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 15
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 11
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985) - 5
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 27
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 22
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 26
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 27
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 9
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 29
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 6
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 34
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 18
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 12
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Guest

E for Varese???????


----------



## GreenMamba

After Paulie G

No enshrinement yet, I think (Threni)

Andriessen / Adams Nixon

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 12
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 9
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 15
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 10
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 14
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 17
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 12
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 9
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 24
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 14
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 14
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 5
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 6
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 5
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 12
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 24
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 7
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 4
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 6
López - La Selva (1998) - 5
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 9
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 8
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 20
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 17
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 6
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 14
Reich: The Desert Music (1983) - 2
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 9
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 6
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 15
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 11
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985) - 5
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 27
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 22
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 26
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 27
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 9
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 29
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 6
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 34
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 18
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 12
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

dogen said:


> E for Varese???????


Threni is holding it off at 29


----------



## Azol

After GreenMamba

Part - Te Deum / Lopez

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 12
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 9
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 15
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 10
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 14
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 17
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 12
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 9
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 24
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 14
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 14
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 5
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 6
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 5
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 12
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 24
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 7
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 4
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 6
López - La Selva (1998) - 6
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 3
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 9
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 8
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 22
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 17
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 6
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 14
Reich: The Desert Music (1983) - 2
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 9
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 6
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 15
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 11
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985) - 5
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 27
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 22
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 26
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 27
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 9
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 29
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 6
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 34
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 18
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 12
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Azol
Maxwell Davies / Haas

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 12
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 9
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 15
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 10
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 14
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 17
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 12
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 9
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 24
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 14
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 14
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 5
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 6
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 5
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 12
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 12
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 24
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 7
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 4
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 6
López - La Selva (1998) - 6
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 5
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 9
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 8
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 22
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 17
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 6
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 14
Reich: The Desert Music (1983) - 2
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 9
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 6
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 15
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 11
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985) - 5
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 27
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 22
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 26
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 27
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 9
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 29
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 6
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 34
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 18
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 12
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## SimonNZ

After MoonlightSonata:

Varese / Dutilleux

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 12
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 9
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 15
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 10
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 14
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 17
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 12
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 9
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 24
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 15
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 14
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 5
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 6
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 5
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 12
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 12
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 24
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 7
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 4
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 6
López - La Selva (1998) - 6
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 5
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 9
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 8
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 22
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 17
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 6
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 14
Reich: The Desert Music (1983) - 2
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 9
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 6
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 15
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 11
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985) - 5
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 27
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 22
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 26
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 27
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 9
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 29
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 6
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
*Varèse: Déserts (1950-54) - 36*
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 18
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 12
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Trout

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971) 
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) 
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)


Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 12
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 9
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 15
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 10
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 14
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 17
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 12
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 9
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 24
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 15
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 14
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 5
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 6
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 5
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 12
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 12
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 24
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 7
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 4
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 6
López - La Selva (1998) - 6
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 5
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 9
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 8
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 22
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 17
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 6
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 14
Reich: The Desert Music (1983) - 2
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 9
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 6
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 15
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 11
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985) - 5
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 27
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 22
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 26
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 27
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 9
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 29
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 6
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 18
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 12
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Guest

MagneticGhost said:


> Threni is holding it off at 29


Advanced maths was never my strong point!


----------



## mmsbls

nathanb said:


> Out of curiosity, would you agree with me when I say the average Shostakovich nominator would have to check the dates of composition on google before nominating a work for this list?


Yes, as would many nomiating works by Varese, Cage, and Messiaen.



nathanb said:


> I simply find that a discussion of "post-1950" music very much implies a discussion of _contemporary_ music. If this is truly the case, then the enshrinement of a 2nd Shostakovich work before a 1st Carter, Cage, or Stockhausen work... is a bit of a statement as to the value of contemporary music, if you ask me.
> 
> He lived a bit into the period of interest, yes. But, as I discussed before this thread even began, I had high hopes that the list might be based on a certain spirit of new styles, and not on a technicality.


I understand that you strongly wish that only "radical" composers or composers more associated with the contemporary era (post 1975?) should be allowed (maybe that's too strong). But I think the intent of the participating members was post 1950 instead. In the past (other lists) any specific intent for nominations was always made quite clear. If I'm wrong, please correct me. We'd then have to significantly modify the board. Maybe most of us simply wanted to have fun nominating, voting on, and listening to wonderful late (post 1950) music.

I think we have a fantastic board, and I look forward to a long list of great works. If we go far enough, I hope many works that I have not heard will be nominated so I get exposed to them.


----------



## Cygnenoir

After SimonNZ

Adams Nixon / Schnittke 5

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 14
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 9
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 15
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 10
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 14
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 17
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 12
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 9
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 24
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 15
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 14
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 5
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 6
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 5
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 12
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 12
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 24
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 7
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 4
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 6
López - La Selva (1998) - 6
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 5
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 9
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 8
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 22
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 17
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 6
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 14
Reich: The Desert Music (1983) - 2
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 9
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 6
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 15
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 12
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985) - 5
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 27
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 22
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 26
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 27
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 9
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 29
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 6
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 18
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 12
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## Albert7

mmsbls said:


> Yes, as would many nomiating works by Varese, Cage, and Messiaen.
> 
> I understand that you strongly wish that only "radical" composers or composers more associated with the contemporary era (post 1975?) should be allowed (maybe that's too strong). But I think the intent of the participating members was post 1950 instead. In the past (other lists) any specific intent for nominations was always made quite clear. If I'm wrong, please correct me. We'd then have to significantly modify the board. Maybe most of us simply wanted to have fun nominating, voting on, and listening to wonderful late (post 1950) music.
> 
> I think we have a fantastic board, and I look forward to a long list of great works. If we go far enough, I hope many works that I have not heard will be nominated so I get exposed to them.


I think that we should include ALL works based on the dates purely and not judge the piece on whether it is "conservative" or "radical." Let us appreciate the music on its own terms.

I am using this list for a guide to what I plan to embark on starting next month.


----------



## Guest

mmsbls said:


> Yes, as would many nomiating works by Varese, Cage, and Messiaen.
> 
> I understand that you strongly wish that only "radical" composers or composers more associated with the contemporary era (post 1975?) should be allowed (maybe that's too strong). But I think the intent of the participating members was post 1950 instead. In the past (other lists) any specific intent for nominations was always made quite clear. If I'm wrong, please correct me. We'd then have to significantly modify the board. Maybe most of us simply wanted to have fun nominating, voting on, and listening to wonderful late (post 1950) music.
> 
> I think we have a fantastic board, and I look forward to a long list of great works. If we go far enough, I hope many works that I have not heard will be nominated so I get exposed to them.


Not an unreasonable post, no.

You could put it this way, yes, and you'd have fairly similar results. My intent was not, however, based on the radical nature of music; if it were, I might be griping as well about, say, Rautavaara (whom I love, btw).

_My intent is something more along the lines of: I was hoping that the works already mentioned in both the modern classical list and every other list where they are eligible (IE Symphonies, Quartets, etc) would not get too much more attention here. Twas a spirit of discovery, not of radical vs. conservative._


----------



## Guest

After berg hanson

Threni/Gruppen

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 14
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 9
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 15
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 10
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 14
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 17
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 12
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 9
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 24
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 15
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 14
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 5
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 6
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 5
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 12
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 12
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 24
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 7
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 4
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 6
López - La Selva (1998) - 6
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 5
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 9
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 8
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 5
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 22
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 17
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 6
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 14
Reich: The Desert Music (1983) - 2
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 9
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 6
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 15
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 12
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985) - 5
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 27
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 22
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 27
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 27
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 9
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 31
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 6
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 18
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 12
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## musicrom

After nathanb

Ades / Part TR

Nominated:
Adams: Harmonium (1981) - 1 - berghansson
Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - 1 - SuperTonic
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - 1 - GreenMamba
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - 2 - Albert7
Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - 2 - KenOC

Seconded:
Adams: Nixon in China (1987) - 14
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003) - 9
Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) - 11
Andriessen: De Staat (1976) - 15
Babbitt: All Set (1957) - 8
Babbitt: Philomel (1964) - 6
Barber: Piano Concerto (1962) - 10
Berio: Laborintus II (1965) - 2
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) - 4
Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997) - 14
Boulez: Répons (1984) - 17
Cage: 4'33" (1952) - 12
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) - 6
Cage: Music of Changes (1951) - 9
Cage: Roaratorio (1979) - 3
Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) - 24
Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996) - 4
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954) - 2
Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000) - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970) - 15
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) - 6
Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) - 8
Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) - 14
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) - 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) - 5
Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967) - 5
Glass: Akhnaten (1983) - 6
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976) - 14
Glass: Satyagraha (1979) - 5
Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) - 9
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980) - 12
Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003) - 12
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) - 11
Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962) - 4
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 24
Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) - 7
Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989) - 5
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996) - 4
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970) - 5
Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) - 4
Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8) - 6
López - La Selva (1998) - 6
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990) - 3
Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984) - 5
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) - 8
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83) - 9
Murail: Gondwana (1980) - 8
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988) - 11
Nono: Prometeo (1981-85) - 3
Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977) - 6
Pärt: Te Deum (1985) - 22
Pärt: Fratres (1977) - 9
Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960) - 17
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952) - 6
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) - 3
Reich: Different Trains (1988) - 14
Reich: The Desert Music (1983) - 2
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001) - 13
Riley: In C (1964) - 9
Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986) - 2
Rouse: Iscariot (1989) - 3
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) - 8
Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004) - 6
Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969) - 9
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977) -3
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76) - 15
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969) - 4
Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988) - 12
Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) - 14
Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985) - 5
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951) - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959) - 27
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960) - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971) - 22
Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57) - 27
Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) - 14
Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003) - 27
Stockhausen: Momente (1969) - 3
Stravinsky: Agon (1957) - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966) - 9
Stravinsky: Threni (1958) - 31
Takemitsu: November Steps (1967) - 6
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957) - 6
Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54) - 18
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) - 3
Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) - 12
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) - 6


----------



## 20centrfuge

I suggest a happy alternative to our listing format:
We keep it alphabetical but put the voting tally numbers 01-99 in front of the entry. It makes it visually more ordered and easier to compare votes. PLEASE KEEP THIS FORMAT. THINK OF THE CHILDREN! 


Nominated:
01 Adams: Harmonium (1981) - berghansson
01 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - SuperTonic
01 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - GreenMamba
02 Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - Albert7
02 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - KenOC

Seconded:
14 Adams: Nixon in China (1987) 
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
15 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
08 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
06 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
02 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
14 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
17 Boulez: Répons (1984)
12 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
09 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
02 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
15 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
14 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
05 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
05 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
14 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
12 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
12 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
07 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
05 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
05 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
06 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
05 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
08 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
09 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
17 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
06 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
09 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
15 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
05 Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
27 Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
27 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
03 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
31 Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
06 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
06 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
03 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## GreenMamba

20centrfuge said:


> I suggest a happy alternative to our listing format:
> We keep it alphabetical but put the numbers 01-99 in front of the entry. It makes it visually more ordered and easier to compare votes. PLEASE KEEP THIS FORMAT. THINK OF THE CHILDREN!


This is actually a pretty decent idea. I mentioned a long time ago that it would be nice if we could make the list right flush. Same idea. You still have to do some scanning. If someone wants to color code the list by vote level, that would be cool, but it won't work in the long run.

09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
31 Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
06 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
06 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)


----------



## tdc

After musicrom:

Schnittke PQ / Berio

Nominated:
01 Adams: Harmonium (1981) - berghansson
01 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - SuperTonic
01 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - GreenMamba
02 Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - Albert7
02 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - KenOC

Seconded:
14 Adams: Nixon in China (1987) 
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
15 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
08 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
06 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
14 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
17 Boulez: Répons (1984)
12 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
09 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
02 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
15 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
14 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
05 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
05 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
14 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
12 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
12 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
07 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
05 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
05 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
06 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
05 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
08 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
09 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
17 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
06 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
09 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
17 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
05 Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
27 Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
27 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
03 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
31 Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
06 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
06 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
03 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Weston

I know we're wanting to clear out some of the seconded list, but I heard the Gerhard Symphony 4 today and boy howdy! It's going on my next to buy list and in the pieces that have blown you away lately thread.

After tdc
Gerhard 4 / Boulez: Répons

Nominated:
01 Adams: Harmonium (1981) - berghansson
01 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - SuperTonic
01 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - GreenMamba
02 Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - Albert7
02 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - KenOC

Seconded:
14 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
15 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
08 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
06 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
14 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
18 Boulez: Répons (1984)
12 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
09 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
02 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
15 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
14 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
05 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
07 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
14 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
12 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
12 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
07 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
05 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
05 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
06 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
05 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
08 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
09 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
17 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
06 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
09 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
17 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
05 Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
27 Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
27 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
03 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
31 Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
06 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
06 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
03 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## brotagonist

After Weston

Xenakis NA / Dutilleux

Nominated:
01 Adams: Harmonium (1981) - berghansson
01 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - SuperTonic
01 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - GreenMamba
02 Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - Albert7
02 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - KenOC

Seconded:
14 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
15 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
08 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
06 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
14 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
18 Boulez: Répons (1984)
12 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
09 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
02 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
14 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
05 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
07 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
14 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
12 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
12 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
07 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
05 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
05 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
06 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
05 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
08 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
09 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
17 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
06 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
09 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
17 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
05 Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
27 Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
27 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
03 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
31 Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
06 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
06 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## brotagonist

I'm starting to lose track of what I have voted for :lol:

Yes, Weston, Gerhard's Symphony 4 is quite a marvel. So is 3, but I don't know it quite as well.

I like this layout better, with the votes preceding the composer's name.


----------



## mmsbls

After brotagonist:

Stockhausen G / Part T

Nominated:
01 Adams: Harmonium (1981) - berghansson
01 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - SuperTonic
01 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - GreenMamba
02 Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - Albert7
02 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - KenOC

Seconded:
14 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
15 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
08 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
06 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
14 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
18 Boulez: Répons (1984)
12 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
09 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
02 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
14 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
05 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
07 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
14 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
12 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
12 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
07 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
05 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
05 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
06 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
05 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
08 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
09 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
17 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
06 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
09 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
17 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
05 Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
29 Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
27 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
03 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
31 Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
06 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
06 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## 20centrfuge

After Bro

Stravinsky threni/part fratres

Nominated:
01 Adams: Harmonium (1981) - berghansson
01 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - SuperTonic
01 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - GreenMamba
02 Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - Albert7
02 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - KenOC

Seconded:
14 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
15 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
08 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
06 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
14 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
18 Boulez: Répons (1984)
12 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
09 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
02 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
14 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
05 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
07 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
14 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
12 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
12 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
07 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
05 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
05 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
06 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
05 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
08 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
10 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
17 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
06 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
09 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
17 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
05 Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
27 Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
27 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
03 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
33 Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
06 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
06 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## 20centrfuge

Give Igor a point!


----------



## SimonNZ

20centrfuge said:


> Give Igor a point!


----------



## senza sordino

After 20Centrfuge

Adams Nixon in China / Prokofiev Symphony 7

Nominated:
01 Adams: Harmonium (1981) - berghansson
01 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - SuperTonic
01 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - GreenMamba
02 Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - Albert7
02 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - KenOC

Seconded:
16 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
15 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
08 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
06 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
14 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
18 Boulez: Répons (1984)
12 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
09 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
02 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
14 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
05 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
07 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
14 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
12 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
12 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
07 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
05 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
05 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
06 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
05 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
08 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
10 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
17 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
09 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
17 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
05 Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
27 Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
27 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
03 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
33 Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
06 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
06 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Mahlerian

After senza sordino

Boulez Anthemes/Stravinsky Threni

Nominated:
01 Adams: Harmonium (1981) - berghansson
01 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - SuperTonic
01 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - GreenMamba
02 Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - Albert7
02 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - KenOC

Seconded:
16 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
15 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
08 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
06 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
18 Boulez: Répons (1984)
12 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
09 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
02 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
14 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
05 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
07 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
14 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
12 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
12 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
07 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
05 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
05 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
06 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
05 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
08 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
10 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
17 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
09 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
17 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
05 Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
*27 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)*
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
*27 Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)*
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
*27 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)*
03 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
*34 Stravinsky: Threni (1958)*
06 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
06 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## KenOC

After Mahlerian

Jaan Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1, Op. 16 (1961) (nomination), Shostakovich Symphony #15

Nominated:
01 Adams: Harmonium (1981) - berghansson
01 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - SuperTonic
01 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - GreenMamba
02 Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - Albert7
02 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - KenOC
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
16 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
15 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
08 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
06 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
18 Boulez: Répons (1984)
12 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
09 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
02 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
14 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
05 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
07 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
14 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
12 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
12 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
07 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
05 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
05 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
06 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
05 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
08 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
10 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
17 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
09 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
17 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
05 Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
*27 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)*
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
*27 Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)*
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
*27 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)*
03 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
*34 Stravinsky: Threni (1958)*
06 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
06 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## 20centrfuge

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971) 
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991) 
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)


----------



## 20centrfuge

Nominated:
01 Adams: Harmonium (1981) - berghansson
01 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - SuperTonic
01 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - GreenMamba
02 Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - Albert7
02 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - KenOC
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
16 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
15 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
08 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
06 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
18 Boulez: Répons (1984)
12 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
09 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
02 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
14 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
05 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
07 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
14 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
12 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
12 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
07 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
05 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
05 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
06 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
05 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
08 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
10 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
17 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
09 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
17 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
05 Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
27 Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
27 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
03 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
06 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
06 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## PaulieGatto

after 20centrfuge

Glass Einstein / Stockhausen Momente

Nominated:
01 Adams: Harmonium (1981) - berghansson
01 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - SuperTonic
01 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - GreenMamba
02 Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - Albert7
02 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - KenOC
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
16 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
15 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
08 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
06 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
18 Boulez: Répons (1984)
12 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
09 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
02 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
14 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
05 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
07 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
12 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
12 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
07 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
05 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
05 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
06 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
05 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
08 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
10 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
17 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
09 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
17 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
05 Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
27 Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
27 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
06 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
06 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## isorhythm

After Paulie

Riley In C / Part Te Deum

Nominated:
01 Adams: Harmonium (1981) - berghansson
01 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - SuperTonic
01 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - GreenMamba
02 Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - Albert7
02 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - KenOC
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
16 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
15 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
08 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
06 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
18 Boulez: Répons (1984)
12 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
09 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
02 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
14 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
05 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
07 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
12 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
12 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
07 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
05 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
05 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
06 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
05 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
08 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
23 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
10 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
17 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
17 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
05 Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
27 Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
27 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
06 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
06 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## GreenMamba

After isorhtyhm

Fixing the list which skipped mmbls vote at #698.

Note that this means Threni is back on. Gruppen had 29, Te Deum also lost a point.

My vote will be ('cuz I'm a nice guy):

Stravinsky Threni / Corigliano (2nd)

Nominated:
01 Adams: Harmonium (1981) - berghansson
01 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - GreenMamba
02 Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - Albert7
02 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - KenOC
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
16 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
15 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
08 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
06 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
18 Boulez: Répons (1984)
12 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
09 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
02 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) 
02 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
14 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
05 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
07 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
12 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
12 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
07 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
05 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
05 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
06 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
05 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
08 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
10 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
17 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
17 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
05 Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
*29 Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
*14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
27 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
*36 Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
*06 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
06 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Guest

Sorry for all the strife this weekend, people. I guess it's my time of the month (or year (or life)) for being extra grouchy about irrelevant things. 

For the record, I had the entire first seven Shostakovich quartets playing in my ears for the last 3 hours while I tried to fix some lab report about alternating current circuits and such...


----------



## GreenMamba

Unless I'm mistaken, the current top contender list (copied into xls, sorted, copied back):

29 Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
27 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
27 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
24 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
24 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
18 Boulez: Répons (1984)
18 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)


----------



## ptr

Current Leader board after Green's fix

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)


----------



## ptr

After GreenMamba

Gerhard / Scelsi

*Nominated*:
01 Adams: Harmonium (1981) - berghansson
01 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - GreenMamba
02 Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - Albert7
02 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - KenOC
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

*Seconded*:
16 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
15 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
08 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
06 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
18 Boulez: Répons (1984)
12 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
09 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
02 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) 
02 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
14 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
05 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
09 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
12 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
12 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
07 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
05 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
05 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
06 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
05 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
08 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
10 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
17 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
10 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
17 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
05 Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
29 Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
27 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
06 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
06 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## SimonNZ

After ptr:

Scelsi / Gerhard

Nominated:
01 Adams: Harmonium (1981) - berghansson
01 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - GreenMamba
02 Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - Albert7
02 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - KenOC
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
16 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
15 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
08 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
06 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
18 Boulez: Répons (1984)
12 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
09 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
02 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) 
02 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
14 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
05 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
12 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
12 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
07 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
05 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
05 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
06 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
05 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
08 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
10 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
17 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
17 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
05 Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
29 Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
27 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
06 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
06 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Nereffid

after SimonNZ:

Metastaseis / Rothko Chapel

Nominated:
01 Adams: Harmonium (1981) - berghansson
01 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - GreenMamba
02 Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - Albert7
02 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - KenOC
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
16 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
15 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
08 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
06 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
18 Boulez: Répons (1984)
12 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
09 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
02 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
02 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
15 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
05 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
12 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
12 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
07 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
05 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
05 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
06 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
05 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
08 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
10 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
17 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
17 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
05 Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
29 Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
27 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
06 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
06 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Nereffid

Gruppen / Rothko

Nominated:
01 Adams: Harmonium (1981) - berghansson
01 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - GreenMamba
02 Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - Albert7
02 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - KenOC
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
16 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
15 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
08 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
06 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
18 Boulez: Répons (1984)
12 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
09 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
02 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) 
02 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
16 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
05 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
12 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
12 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
07 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
05 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
05 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
06 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
05 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
08 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
10 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
17 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
17 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
05 Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
31 Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
27 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
06 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
06 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Guest

After MG

Andriessen / Ferneyhough

Nominated:
01 Adams: Harmonium (1981) - berghansson
01 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - GreenMamba
02 Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - Albert7
02 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - KenOC
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
16 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
17 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
08 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
06 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
18 Boulez: Répons (1984)
12 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
09 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
02 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) 
02 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
15 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
06 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
12 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
12 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
07 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
05 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
05 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
06 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
05 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
08 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
10 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
17 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
17 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
05 Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
31 Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
27 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
06 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
06 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Trout

After dogen:

Reich Trains / Boulez Repons

Nominated:
01 Adams: Harmonium (1981) - berghansson
01 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - GreenMamba
02 Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - Albert7
02 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - KenOC
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
16 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
17 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
08 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
06 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Boulez: Répons (1984)
12 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
09 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
02 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) 
02 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
15 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
06 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
12 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
12 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
07 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
05 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
05 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
06 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
05 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
08 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
10 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
17 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
17 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
05 Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
31 Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
27 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
06 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
06 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After KenOC
Ferneyhough / PMD

Nominated:
01 Adams: Harmonium (1981) - berghansson
01 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - SuperTonic
01 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - GreenMamba
02 Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - Albert7
02 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - KenOC
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
16 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
15 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
08 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
06 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
18 Boulez: Répons (1984)
12 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
09 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
02 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
14 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
07 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
07 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
14 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
12 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
12 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
07 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
05 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
05 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
06 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
08 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
10 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
17 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
09 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
17 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
05 Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
27 Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
27 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
03 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
34 Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
06 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
06 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## KenOC

I think some votes were skipped with that last turn...


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Coloured (black for 1-8, blue for 9-16, red for 17-24, orange for 25+):

Nominated:
01 Adams: Harmonium (1981) - berghansson
01 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) - SuperTonic
01 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - GreenMamba
02 Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - Albert7
02 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - KenOC
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
16 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
15 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
08 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
06 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
18 Boulez: Répons (1984)
12 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
09 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
02 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
14 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
07 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
07 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
14 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
12 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
12 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
07 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
05 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
05 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
06 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
08 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
10 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
17 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
09 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
17 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
05 Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
27 Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
27 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
03 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
06 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
06 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)[/COLOR][/COLOR]


----------



## Trout

Apologies to the effort MoonlightSonata put into the colored board, but I believe this board has the correct tallies. 


Nominated:
01 Adams: Harmonium (1981) - berghansson
01 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - GreenMamba
02 Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - Albert7
02 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - KenOC
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
16 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
17 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
08 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
06 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Boulez: Répons (1984)
12 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
09 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
02 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) 
02 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
15 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
12 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
12 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
07 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
05 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
05 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
06 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
08 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
10 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
17 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
17 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
05 Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
31 Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
27 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
06 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
06 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## ptr

*^^You should check back and adjust for votes that You jumped with Your last vote MS!*

Colour coding is fine with me, but don't make it any less messy in my tired eye's!

/ptr


----------



## Guest

Aaaaaaggghh. My eyes!!!!!


----------



## tdc

After Trout's fix:

Stockhausen Gruppen / Carter 3 orchestras

Nominated:
01 Adams: Harmonium (1981) - berghansson
01 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - GreenMamba
02 Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - Albert7
02 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - KenOC
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
16 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
17 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
08 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
06 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Boulez: Répons (1984)
12 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
09 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
02 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) 
02 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
15 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
12 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
12 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
07 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
05 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
05 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
06 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
08 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
10 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
17 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
17 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
05 Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
33 Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
27 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
06 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
06 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## GioCar

After tdc:

Scelsi / Stockhausen Gruppen

Nominated:
01 Adams: Harmonium (1981) - berghansson
01 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - GreenMamba
02 Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - Albert7
02 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - KenOC
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
16 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
17 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
08 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
06 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Boulez: Répons (1984)
12 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
09 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
02 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89) 
02 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
15 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
12 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
12 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
07 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
05 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
05 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
06 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
08 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
10 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
17 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
17 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
05 Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
*27 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)*
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
*34 Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)*
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
*27 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)*
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
06 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
06 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Azol

After GioCar:


Part - Te Deum/ Lopez


Nominated:
01 Adams: Harmonium (1981) - berghansson
01 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - GreenMamba
02 Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - Albert7
02 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - KenOC
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC


Seconded:
16 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
17 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
08 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
06 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Boulez: Répons (1984)
12 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
09 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
02 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
02 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
15 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
12 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
12 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
07 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
05 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
05 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
07 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
08 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
26 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
10 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
17 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
17 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
05 Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
34 Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
27 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
06 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
06 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## GioCar

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)

Fixed board after Azol's vote (just removed Gruppen from the seconded list)

Nominated:
01 Adams: Harmonium (1981) - berghansson
01 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - GreenMamba
02 Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - Albert7
02 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - KenOC
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
16 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
17 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
08 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
06 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Boulez: Répons (1984)
12 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
09 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
02 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
02 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
15 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
12 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
12 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
07 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
05 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
05 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
07 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
08 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
26 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
10 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
17 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
17 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
05 Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
27 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
06 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
06 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## 20centrfuge

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)

After azol 

Adams N/Kurtag SQ 2

Nominated:
01 Adams: Harmonium (1981) - berghansson
01 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - GreenMamba
02 Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (1985) - Albert7
02 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - KenOC
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
18 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
17 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
08 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
06 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Boulez: Répons (1984)
12 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
09 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
02 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
02 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
15 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
12 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
12 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
08 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
05 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
05 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
07 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
08 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
26 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
10 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
17 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
17 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
05 Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
27 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
06 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
06 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Guest

Removing two more nominations that have gone over a week unsuccessfully. Re-nominate any time per usual.

After 20centrfuge

LICHT/Carter

Nominated:
01 Adams: Harmonium (1981) - berghansson
02 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - KenOC
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
18 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
17 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
08 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
06 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Boulez: Répons (1984)
12 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
09 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
02 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
02 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
15 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
12 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
12 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
08 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
05 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
05 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
07 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
08 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
26 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
10 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
17 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
17 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
05 Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
29 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
06 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
06 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## GreenMamba

After nathanb

Babbitt All Set / Schnittke PQ

Nominated:
01 Adams: Harmonium (1981) - berghansson
02 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - KenOC
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
18 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
17 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
10 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
06 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Boulez: Répons (1984)
12 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
09 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
02 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
02 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
15 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
12 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
12 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
08 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
05 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
05 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
07 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
08 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
26 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
10 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
17 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
18 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
05 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
29 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
06 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
06 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## SuperTonic

After GreenMamba

Shostakovich Cello / Schinttke Piano Quintet

Nominated:
01 Adams: Harmonium (1981) - berghansson
02 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - KenOC
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
18 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
17 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
10 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
06 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Boulez: Répons (1984)
12 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
09 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
02 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
02 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
15 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
12 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
12 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
08 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
05 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
05 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
07 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
08 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
26 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
10 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
17 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
19 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
05 Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
29 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
06 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
06 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Guest

After ST

Pärt: Te Deum / Kurtag 3SQ


Nominated:
01 Adams: Harmonium (1981) - berghansson
02 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - KenOC
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
18 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
17 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
10 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
06 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Boulez: Répons (1984)
12 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
09 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
02 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
02 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
15 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
12 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
12 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
08 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
06 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
05 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
07 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
08 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
28 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
10 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
17 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
19 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
05 Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
29 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
06 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
06 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## brotagonist

After dogen

Takemitsu NS / Gubaidulina Offer

Nominated:
01 Adams: Harmonium (1981) - berghansson
02 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - KenOC
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
18 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
17 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
10 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
06 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Boulez: Répons (1984)
12 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
09 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
02 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
02 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
15 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
13 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
12 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
08 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
06 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
05 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
07 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
08 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
28 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
10 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
17 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
19 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
05 Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
29 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
06 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Celloman

After brotagonist

Barber Piano Concerto / Part Te Deum

Nominated:
01 Adams: Harmonium (1981) - berghansson
02 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002) - KenOC
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
18 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
17 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
10 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
06 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
11 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Boulez: Répons (1984)
12 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
09 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
02 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
02 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
15 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
13 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
12 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
08 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
06 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
05 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
07 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
08 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
30 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
10 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
17 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
19 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
05 Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
29 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
06 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## mmsbls

I saw the Duckworth's Time Curve Preludes was removed and just wanted to say I would definitely support that at some time. There are just too many other works on the present board.

After Celloman:

Adams H / Kernis (to get them into the seconded board before withdrawal)

Nominated:
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
18 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
17 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
10 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
06 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
11 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Boulez: Répons (1984)
12 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
09 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
02 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
02 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
15 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
13 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
12 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
08 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
06 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
05 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
07 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
08 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
30 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
10 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
17 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
19 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
05 Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
29 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
06 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Mahlerian

After mmsbls

Licht/St Francois

Nominated:
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
18 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
17 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
10 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
06 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
11 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Boulez: Répons (1984)
12 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
09 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
02 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
02 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
15 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
13 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
12 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
08 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
06 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
05 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
07 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
08 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
30 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
10 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
17 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
19 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
05 Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
31 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
06 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mahlerian

Cage Music / Andriessen

Nominated:
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
18 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
18 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
10 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
06 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
11 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Boulez: Répons (1984)
12 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
02 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
02 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
15 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
13 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
12 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
08 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
06 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
05 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
07 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
08 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
30 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
10 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
17 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
19 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
05 Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
31 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
06 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Nereffid

after Paulie:


Different Trains / Schnittke Concerto grosso no.1


Nominated:
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
18 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
18 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
10 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
06 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
11 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Boulez: Répons (1984)
12 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
02 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
02 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
15 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
13 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
12 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
08 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
06 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
05 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
07 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
08 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
30 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
10 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
17 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
19 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
05 Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
31 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
06 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Trout

After Nereffid:

Ligeti PC / Ligeti CC

Nominated:
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
18 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
18 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
10 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
06 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
11 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Boulez: Répons (1984)
12 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
02 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
02 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
15 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
13 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
12 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
08 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
06 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
07 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
08 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
30 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
10 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
17 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
19 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
05 Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
31 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
06 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Blancrocher

After Trout

Schnittke - Quintet / Dallapiccola

Nominated:
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
18 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
18 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
10 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
06 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
11 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Boulez: Répons (1984)
12 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
02 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
15 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
13 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
12 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
08 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
06 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
07 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
08 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
30 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
10 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
17 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
21 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
05 Sciarrino - Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
31 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
06 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## ptr

After croch

Haas / Sciarrino

*Nominated*:
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
18 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
18 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
10 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
06 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
11 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Boulez: Répons (1984)
12 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
02 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
15 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
13 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
14 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
08 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
06 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
07 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
08 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
30 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
10 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
17 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
21 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
31 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
06 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## tortkis

After ptr

Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976) (nom) / Andriessen

Nominated:
02 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
18 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
19 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
10 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
06 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
11 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Boulez: Répons (1984)
12 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
02 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
15 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
13 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
14 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
08 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
06 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
07 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
08 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
30 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
10 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
17 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
21 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
31 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
06 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)[/QUOTE]


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After tortkis
Metastaseis / Penderecki

Nominated:
02 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
18 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
19 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
10 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
06 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
11 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Boulez: Répons (1984)
12 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
02 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
15 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
13 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
14 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
08 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
06 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
07 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
08 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
30 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
10 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
21 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
31 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
06 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Moonlight

Rothko / Licht

Nominated:
02 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
18 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
19 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
10 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
06 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
11 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Boulez: Répons (1984)
12 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
02 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
17 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
13 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
14 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
08 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
06 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
07 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
08 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
30 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
10 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
21 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
32 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
06 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## tortkis

mmsbls said:


> I saw the Duckworth's Time Curve Preludes was removed and just wanted to say I would definitely support that at some time. There are just too many other works on the present board.


I'll also second it. I have only listened to it twice, and I was planning to vote for it. Isn't one week too short to check out new works?


----------



## 20centrfuge

After MagnetoG

Corigliano/Andriessen

Nominated:
02 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
18 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
20 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
10 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
06 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
11 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Boulez: Répons (1984)
12 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
17 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
13 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
14 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
08 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
06 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
07 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
08 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
30 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
10 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
21 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
32 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
06 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## SimonNZ

After 20cent:

Kurtag Microludes / Dutilleux

Nominated:
02 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
18 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
20 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
10 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
06 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
11 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Boulez: Répons (1984)
12 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
17 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
13 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
14 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
10 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
06 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
07 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
08 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
30 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
10 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
21 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
32 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
06 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## science

after Simon: 

Cage 433 / Babbitt Phil 

Nominated:
02 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
18 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
20 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
10 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
11 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
17 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
13 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
14 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
10 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
06 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
07 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
08 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
30 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
10 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
21 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
32 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
06 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## tdc

After science:

Schnittke PQ / Gubaidulina Offertorium

Nominated:
02 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
18 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
20 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
10 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
11 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
17 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
14 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
10 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
06 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
07 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
08 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
30 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
10 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
23 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
32 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
06 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Guest

tortkis said:


> I'll also second it. I have only listened to it twice, and I was planning to vote for it. Isn't one week too short to check out new works?


Given the extraordinary ratio of successfully seconded works to unsuccessfully seconded works, I think it's more than enough, IMHO.

After tdc

Carter/Murail

Nominated:
02 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
18 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
20 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
10 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
11 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
28 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
17 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
14 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
10 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
06 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
07 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
09 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
30 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
10 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
23 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
32 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
06 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After nathanb

Ligeti PC / Penderecki (nom)

Nominated:
02 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
01 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996) - berghansson
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
18 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
20 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
10 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
11 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
28 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
17 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
14 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
10 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
06 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
07 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
09 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
30 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
10 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
23 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
32 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
06 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## GreenMamba

after berg.

Xenakis M / Part Te Deum

Nominated:
02 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
01 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996) - berghansson
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
18 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
20 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
10 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
11 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
28 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
17 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
14 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
10 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
06 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
07 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
09 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
31 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
10 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
23 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
32 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
06 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## SuperTonic

After berghansson

Shostakovich Cello / Lutoslawksi Cello Concerto (nom)

Nominated:
02 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
01 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70) - SuperTonic
01 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996) - berghansson
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
18 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
20 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
10 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
11 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
28 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
17 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
14 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
10 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
06 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
07 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
09 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
30 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
10 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
23 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
31 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
32 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
06 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## GreenMamba

fixed clash

Nominated:
02 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976) - tortkis
01 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70) - SuperTonic
01 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996) - berghansson
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
18 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
20 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
10 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
11 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
28 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
17 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
14 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
10 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
06 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
07 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
09 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
31 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
10 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
23 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
31 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
32 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
06 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## mmsbls

After fixed clash:

Shostakovich C / Boulez A

Nominated:
02 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
01 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70) - SuperTonic
01 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996) - berghansson
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
18 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
20 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
10 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
11 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
28 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
17 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
14 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
10 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
06 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
07 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
09 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
31 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
10 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
23 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
32 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
06 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Glass Einstein / Ten Holt

Nominated:
01 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70) - SuperTonic
01 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996) - berghansson
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
18 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
20 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
10 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
11 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
28 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
17 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
14 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
10 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
06 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
07 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
09 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
31 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
10 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
23 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
32 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
06 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Mahlerian

After Trout

Takemitsu Requiem/Adams Nixon

Nominated:
01 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70) - SuperTonic
01 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996) - berghansson
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
19 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
20 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
10 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
11 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
28 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
17 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
14 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
10 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
06 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
07 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
09 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
31 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
10 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
23 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
32 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
08 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## senza sordino

After Mahlerian

Shostakovich SQ 8 / Part Frates

Nominated:
01 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70) - SuperTonic
01 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996) - berghansson
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
19 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
20 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
10 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
11 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
28 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
17 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
14 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
10 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
06 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
07 López - La Selva (1998)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
09 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
31 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
11 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
23 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
32 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
08 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## brotagonist

After senza sordino

Nono Lontananza/Lutosławski CC

Nominated:
01 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996) - berghansson
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
19 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
20 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
10 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
11 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
28 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
17 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
14 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
10 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
06 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
07 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
09 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
31 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
11 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
23 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
32 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
08 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Albert7

After brotagonist

Feldman's For Philip Guston/Babbitt All Set

Nominated:
01 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996) - berghansson
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
19 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
20 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
11 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
11 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
28 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
17 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
14 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
10 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
06 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
07 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
09 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
31 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
11 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
23 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
32 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
08 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## 20centrfuge

...just coloring the list, for kicks (10's in green, 20's in red, 30's in blue) boy it is a pain to do this

Nominated:
01 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996) - berghansson
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
19 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
09 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
20 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
11 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
11 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952) 06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
28 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
17 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) 04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
14 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) 04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
10 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
06 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
07 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
09 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
31 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
11 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964) 02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
23 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) 06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) 
32 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
08 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## 20centrfuge

for reference:

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)


----------



## 20centrfuge

It looks to be a 4 way race between Carter, Stockhausen, Shostakovich, and Pärt. One could argue that it is Carter or Pärt's turn, but I know that is no reason to enshrine a work.


----------



## KenOC

After 20:

Shosta Cello Concerto, Adams Dharma

Nominated:
01 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996) - berghansson
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
 19 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
 11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
 20 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
 11 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
 11 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952) 06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
 28 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
 17 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
17 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) 04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
 10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
 18 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
14 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) 04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
 24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
10 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
06 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
07 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
09 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
 13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
 31 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
 11 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964) 02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
 14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
 23 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) 06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
 35 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
 23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
 14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) 
32 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
08 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
 22 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
 12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## 20centrfuge

After KenOC: (I didn't vote a few minutes ago, I was just coloring the list)

Andriessen, Babbitt's Set

Nominated:
01 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996) - berghansson
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
 19 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
 11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
 22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
 12 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
 11 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952) 06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
 28 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
 17 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
17 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) 04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
 10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
 18 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
14 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) 04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
 24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
10 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
06 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
07 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
09 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
 13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
 31 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
 11 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964) 02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
 14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
 23 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) 06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
 35 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
 23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
 14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958) 
32 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
08 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
 22 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
 12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Azol

After 20centrfuge

Part - Te Deum / Lopez

Nominated:
01 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996) - berghansson
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
19 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
12 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
11 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952) 06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
28 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
17 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) 04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
14 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) 04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
10 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
06 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
08 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
09 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
33 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
11 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964) 02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
23 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) 06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
35 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
32 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
08 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## SimonNZ

After Azol:

Gubaidulina Canticle / Xenakis Metastaseis

Nominated:
01 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996) - berghansson
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
19 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
12 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
11 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952) 06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
28 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
17 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) 04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
14 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) 04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
10 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
06 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
08 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
09 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
33 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
11 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964) 02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
23 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) 06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
35 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
32 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
08 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## MagneticGhost

After SimonNZ

Shosty Cello / Assisi

Nominated:
01 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996) - berghansson
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
19 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
12 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
11 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952) 06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
28 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
17 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) 04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
14 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) 04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
10 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
06 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
08 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
09 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
33 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
11 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964) 02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
23 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) 06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
32 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
08 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## science

after MG:

Shosty Cello / Murail 

Nominated:
01 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996) - berghansson
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
19 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
12 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
11 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952) 06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
28 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
17 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) 04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
14 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) 04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
10 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
06 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
08 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
33 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
11 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964) 02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
23 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) 06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
39 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
32 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
08 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## SimonNZ

Somewhere in the process a Cage, a Feldman, a Riley and a Sciarrino have been added to the same line as another work


----------



## Blancrocher

After science:

Penderecki - Threnody / Haas

Nominated:
01 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996) - berghansson
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
19 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
12 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
11 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952) 
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
28 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
17 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) 
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
15 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) 
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
10 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
06 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
08 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
33 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
11 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964) 
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
23 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) 
06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
39 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
32 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
08 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Blancrocher
Schnittke viola / Xenakis Metastaseis

Nominated:
01 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996) - berghansson
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
19 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
12 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
11 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952) 
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
28 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
17 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) 
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
15 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) 
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
10 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
06 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
08 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
33 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
11 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964) 
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
23 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
16 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) 
06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
39 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
32 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
08 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
24 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Guest

After MS

Schnittke Viola / Kurtag 3SQ


Nominated:
01 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996) - berghansson
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
19 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
12 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
11 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952) 
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
28 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
17 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) 
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
15 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) 
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
10 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
07 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
08 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
33 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
11 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
13 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964) 
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
23 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) 
06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
39 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
32 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
08 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
24 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## ptr

After dogen

Haas / Rihm

*Nominated*:
01 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996) - berghansson
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

*Seconded*:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
19 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
12 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
11 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952) 
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
28 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
17 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971) 
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
17 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953) 
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
10 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
07 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
08 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
33 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
11 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964) 
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
23 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985) 
06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
39 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
32 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
08 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
24 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Nereffid

after ptr:

Fratres / Different Trains


Nominated:
01 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996) - berghansson
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
19 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
12 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
11 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
28 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
17 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
17 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
10 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
07 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
08 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
33 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
13 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
03 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
19 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
23 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
39 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
32 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
08 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
24 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## omega

after Nereffid:

Rautavaara / Barber

Nominated:
01 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996) - berghansson
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
19 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
12 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
12 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
28 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
17 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
17 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
10 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
07 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
08 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
33 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
13 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
06 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
19 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
23 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
39 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
32 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
08 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
24 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## GioCar

after omega:

Licht / Einstein

Nominated:
01 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996) - berghansson
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
19 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
12 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
12 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
28 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
17 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
17 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
10 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
07 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
08 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
33 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
13 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
06 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
19 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
23 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
39 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
34 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
08 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
24 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## tdc

After GioCar:

Schnittke PQ / López

Nominated:
01 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996) - berghansson
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
19 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
12 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
12 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
28 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
17 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
17 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
10 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
07 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
09 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
33 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
13 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
06 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
19 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
25 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
39 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
34 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
08 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
24 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## SuperTonic

After tdc

Shostakovich CC1 / Schnittke PQ

Nominated:
01 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996) - berghansson
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
19 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
12 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
12 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
28 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
17 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
17 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
10 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
07 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
09 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
33 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
13 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
06 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
19 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
26 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
*41 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)*
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
*34 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)*
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
08 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
24 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## SuperTonic

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)


----------



## SuperTonic

Updated board

Nominated:
01 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996) - berghansson
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
19 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
12 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
12 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
28 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
17 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
17 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
10 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
07 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
09 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
33 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
13 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
06 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
19 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
26 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
34 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
08 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
24 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Guest

After SuperTonic

Boulez/Penderecki

Nominated:
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
19 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
12 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
12 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
21 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
28 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
17 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
17 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
10 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
07 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
09 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
33 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
13 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
02 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
06 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
19 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
26 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
34 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
09 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
08 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
24 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Celloman

After nathanb:

Adams / Stravinsky

Nominated:
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
12 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
12 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
21 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
28 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
17 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
17 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
10 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
07 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
09 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
33 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
13 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
02 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
06 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
19 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
26 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
34 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
08 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
24 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## mmsbls

After Celloman:

Boulez A / Takemitsu: R

Nominated:
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
12 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
12 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
21 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
28 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
17 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
17 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
10 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
07 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
09 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
33 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
13 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
02 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
06 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
19 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
26 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
34 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
09 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
24 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## brotagonist

After mmsbls

Messiaen Med/Penderecki 7

Nominated:
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
12 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
12 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
21 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
28 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
17 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
17 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
10 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
07 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
09 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
03 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
33 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
13 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
06 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
19 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
26 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
34 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
09 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
24 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After brotagonist:

Nono Promo / Feldman Rothko

Nominated:
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
12 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
12 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
21 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
28 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
18 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
17 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
10 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
07 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
09 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
05 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
33 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
13 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
06 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
19 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
26 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
34 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
09 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
24 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## GreenMamba

After PaulieGatto

Part Te Deum / Kurtag 2

Nominated:
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
12 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
12 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
21 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
28 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
18 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
17 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
11 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
07 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
09 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
05 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
35 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
13 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
06 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
19 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
26 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
34 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
09 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
24 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Mahlerian

After GreenMamba

Licht/Carter Symphony

Nominated:
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
12 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
12 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
21 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
18 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
17 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
11 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
07 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
09 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
05 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
35 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
13 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
06 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
19 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
14 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
26 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
36 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
09 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
24 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Guest

After Mahlerian

Scelsi: Uaxuctum / Penderecki: Threnody

Nominated:
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
12 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
12 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
21 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
18 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
17 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
11 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
07 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
09 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
05 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
35 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
13 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
21 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
06 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
19 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
26 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
36 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
09 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
24 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## MagneticGhost

After dogen

Feldman Rothko / Meta

Nominated:
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
12 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
12 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
21 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
20 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
17 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
11 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
07 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
09 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
05 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
35 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
13 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
21 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
06 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
19 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
26 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
36 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
09 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
25 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Trout

After MG:

Boulez Repons / Ligeti Piano

Nominated:
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
12 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
12 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
23 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
20 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
17 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
11 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
07 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
11 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
09 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
05 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
35 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
13 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
21 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
06 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
19 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
26 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
36 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
09 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
25 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Haas / Messiaen: Méditations

*Nominated*:
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

*Seconded*:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
12 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
12 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
23 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
20 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
19 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
11 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
07 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
11 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
09 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
05 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
35 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
13 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
21 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
06 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
19 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
26 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
36 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
09 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
25 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Skilmarilion

after ptr

Glass (Einstein) / Reich (Trains)

*Nominated*:

02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

*Seconded*:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
12 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
12 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
23 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
20 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
04 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
19 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
11 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
07 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
11 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
09 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
05 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
35 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
13 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
21 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
06 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
20 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
26 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
36 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
09 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
25 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## SeptimalTritone

After Skilmarilon

Stockhausen Licht and Feldman String Quartet 2

Nominated:

02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
12 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
12 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
23 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
20 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
19 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
11 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
07 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
11 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
09 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
05 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
35 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
13 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
21 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
06 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
20 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
26 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
38 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
09 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
25 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## SeptimalTritone

^ I don't really understand how the voting system works, but I do believe it's time for Stockhausen's Licht to be put up on the winner's list.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Septimal
Scelsi / Prokofiev

Nominated:

02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
12 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
12 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
23 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
20 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
19 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
11 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
07 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
11 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
09 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
05 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
35 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
13 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
21 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
06 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
20 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
18 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
26 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
04 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
38 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
09 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
25 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Guest

SeptimalTritone said:


> ^ I don't really understand how the voting system works, but I do believe it's time for Stockhausen's Licht to be put up on the winner's list.


A piece has to achieve +7 over the second-placed piece to be whisked off to the winner's enclosure.


----------



## tortkis

After MoonlightSonata

Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 / Penderecki: Threnody

Nominated:

02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
12 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
12 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
23 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
20 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
19 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
11 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
07 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
11 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
09 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
03 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
05 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
35 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
13 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
06 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
20 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
18 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
26 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
38 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
09 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
25 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## GreenMamba

SeptimalTritone said:


> ^ I don't really understand how the voting system works, but I do believe it's time for Stockhausen's Licht to be put up on the winner's list.


Vote for it, and it will happen soon. The system isn't complicated. You don't even have to update the list or declare the work enshrined. Just show your votes and ask the next guy to do the updating.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Tortkis:

Kurtag SQ2 / MacMillan IG


Nominated:

02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
12 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
12 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
23 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
20 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
19 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
07 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
11 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
09 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
04 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
05 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
35 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
13 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
06 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
20 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
18 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
26 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
38 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
09 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
25 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## SimonNZ

After T-V:

Dutilleux / Haas

Nominated:

02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
12 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
12 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
23 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
19 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
20 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
20 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
07 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
11 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
09 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
04 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
05 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
35 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
13 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
06 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
20 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
18 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
26 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
38 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
09 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
25 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Nereffid

after SimonNZ:

Vasks (nom) / Lieberson (nom)


Nominated:

01 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) - Nereffid
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997) - Nereffid

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
12 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
12 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
23 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
19 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
20 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
20 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
07 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
11 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
09 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
04 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
05 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
35 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
13 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
06 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
20 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
18 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
26 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
38 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
09 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
25 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## 20centrfuge

After SimonNZ
(highlighting the top 3)

Adams Nixon/LICHT

Nominated:

02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
22 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
12 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
12 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
23 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
19 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
20 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
20 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
07 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
11 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
09 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
04 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
05 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
35 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
13 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
06 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
20 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
18 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
26 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
39 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
09 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
25 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## 20centrfuge

Here is a ranked list:

39 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
35 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
29 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
26 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
25 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
23 Boulez: Répons (1984)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
22 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
21 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
20 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
20 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
20 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
19 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
19 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
18 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
14 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
13 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
12 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
12 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
11 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
11 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
09 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
09 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
07 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
06 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
05 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
03 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 - KenOC
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)


----------



## tdc

After 20: (fixing clash)

Berio / Gubaidulina canticle

Nominated:
01 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) - Nereffid
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997) - Nereffid

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
22 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
12 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
12 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
05 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
23 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
19 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
20 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
20 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
07 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
11 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
09 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
04 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
05 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
35 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
13 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
06 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
20 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
02 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
18 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
26 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
39 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
09 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
25 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc

Glass Einstein / Reich Desert

Nominated:
01 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) - Nereffid
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997) - Nereffid

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
22 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
12 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
12 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
05 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
23 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
19 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
20 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
23 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
20 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
07 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
11 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
09 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
04 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
05 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
35 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
13 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
06 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
20 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
18 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
26 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
39 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
09 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
25 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## SuperTonic

After berghansson

Schnittke PQ / Dutilleux

Nominated:
01 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) - Nereffid
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997) - Nereffid

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
22 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
12 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
12 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
05 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
23 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
20 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
23 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
20 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
07 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
11 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
09 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
04 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
05 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
35 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
13 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
06 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
20 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
18 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
28 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
39 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
09 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
25 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Guest

After SuperTonic

licht/uaxuctum

Nominated:
01 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) - Nereffid
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997) - Nereffid

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
22 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
12 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
12 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
05 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
23 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
20 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
23 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
20 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
07 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
11 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
09 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
04 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
05 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
35 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
13 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
06 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
20 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
28 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
41 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
09 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
25 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Trout

After nathanb:

Messiaen St. Francois / Vasks

Nominated:
01 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) - Nereffid
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
22 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
12 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
12 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
05 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
23 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
20 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
23 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
20 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
07 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
11 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
09 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
04 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
13 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
05 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
35 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
13 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
06 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
20 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
28 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
06 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
41 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
09 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
03 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
25 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## GreenMamba

Aft Trout

Sciarrino / Stock LICHT

On an iPad, so I can't properly execute the ceremony.
Te Deum is one point away. I could have done a double!

Nominated:
01 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) - Nereffid
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
22 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
12 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
12 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
05 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
23 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
20 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
23 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
20 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
07 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
11 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
09 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
04 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
13 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
05 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
*35 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)*
13 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
06 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
20 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
28 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
08 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
*42 Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)*
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
09 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
03 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
25 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Trout

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)

Nominated:
01 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) - Nereffid
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
22 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
12 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
12 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
05 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
23 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
20 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
23 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
20 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
07 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
11 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
09 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
04 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
13 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
05 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
35 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
13 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
06 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
20 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
28 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
08 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
09 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
03 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
25 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Mahlerian

After Trout

Stravinsky Agon/Nono Prometeo

Nominated:
01 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) - Nereffid
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
22 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
12 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
12 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
05 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
23 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
20 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
23 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
20 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
07 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
11 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
09 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
04 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
13 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
35 Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
13 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
06 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
20 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
28 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
08 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
08 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
09 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
03 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
25 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Celloman

After Mahlerian

Barber / Part Te Deum

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)

Nominated:
01 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) - Nereffid
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
22 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
12 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
14 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
05 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
23 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
20 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
23 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
20 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
07 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
11 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
09 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
04 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
13 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
13 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
06 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
20 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
28 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
08 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
08 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
09 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
03 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
25 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Albert7

After Celloman

Feldman Rothko Chapel/ Babbitt All Set

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)

Nominated:
01 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) - Nereffid
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
22 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
13 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
14 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
05 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
23 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
22 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
23 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
20 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
07 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
11 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
09 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
04 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
13 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
13 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
06 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
20 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
28 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
08 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
08 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
09 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
03 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
25 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Guest

After A7

Xenakis P / Kurtag 3SQ


----------



## Guest

Nominated:
01 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) - Nereffid
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
22 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
13 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
14 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
05 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
23 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
22 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
23 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
20 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
08 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
11 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
09 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
04 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
13 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
13 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
06 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
20 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
28 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
08 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
08 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
09 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
03 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
25 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present


----------



## Weston

After dogen

Boulez: Répons / Xenakis: Metastasis

Nominated:
01 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) - Nereffid
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
22 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
13 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
14 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
05 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
25 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
22 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
23 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
20 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
08 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
11 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
09 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
04 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
13 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
13 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
06 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
20 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
28 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
08 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
08 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
09 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
03 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
26 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present


----------



## ptr

After Weston

Takemitsu / Haas

*Nominated*:
01 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) - Nereffid
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

*Seconded*:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
22 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
13 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
14 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
05 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
25 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
22 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
23 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
21 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
08 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
11 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
09 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
04 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
13 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
13 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
06 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
20 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
28 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
08 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
08 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
09 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
03 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
26 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## SimonNZ

After ptr:

Rihm / Vasks

Nominated:
01 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) - Nereffid
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
22 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
13 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
14 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
05 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
25 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
22 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
23 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
21 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
08 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
11 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
09 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
04 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
13 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
13 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
06 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
20 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
28 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
08 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
08 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
09 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
26 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## senza sordino

After SimonNZ

Reich Different Trains / Gubaidulina Offertorium 

Nominated:
01 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) - Nereffid
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
22 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
13 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
07 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
14 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
05 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
25 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
22 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
23 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
15 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
21 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
08 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
11 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
09 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
04 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
13 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
13 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
06 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
22 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
28 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
08 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
08 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
09 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
26 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## science

After senza: Carter 3 / Babbitt Philomel 

Nominated:
01 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) - Nereffid
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
22 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
13 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
08 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
14 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
05 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
25 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
22 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
23 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
15 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
21 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
08 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
11 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
09 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
04 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
13 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
13 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
06 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
22 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
28 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
08 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
08 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
09 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
26 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Messiaen A / Reich

Nominated:
01 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) - Nereffid
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
22 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
13 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
08 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
14 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
05 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
25 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
22 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
23 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
05 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
15 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
21 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
08 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
11 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
09 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
04 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
13 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
06 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
28 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
08 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
08 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
09 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
26 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Nereffid

after MG

Schnittke quintet / Satyagraha


Nominated:
01 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) - Nereffid
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
22 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
13 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
08 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
14 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
05 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
25 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
22 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
23 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
15 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
21 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
08 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
11 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
09 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
04 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
13 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
06 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
30 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
08 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
08 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
09 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
26 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Nereffid
Takemitsu Requiem / Part

Nominated:
01 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) - Nereffid
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
22 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
13 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
08 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
14 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
05 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
25 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
22 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
23 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
15 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
21 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
08 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
11 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
09 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
04 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
06 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
30 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
08 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
08 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
26 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## 20centrfuge

After Moonlight Sonata
Boulez Repons/Corigliano

(top five in red)

Nominated:
01 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) - Nereffid
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
22 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
13 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
08 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
14 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
05 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
27 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
22 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
23 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
15 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
21 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
08 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
11 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
09 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
04 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
06 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
30 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
08 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
08 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
26 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## GioCar

After 20centrfuge
Einstein / Maderna: Quadrivium (1969) - 1- GioCar 

Nominated:
01 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) - Nereffid
01 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969) - GioCar
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
22 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
13 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
08 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
14 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
05 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
27 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
22 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
25 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
15 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
21 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
08 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
11 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
09 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
04 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
06 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
30 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
08 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
08 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
26 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Blancrocher

After GioCar

Carter - 3 Orchestras / Maderna (seconded)

Nominated:
01 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) - Nereffid
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
22 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
13 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
08 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
14 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
05 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
27 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
22 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
25 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
15 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
21 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
08 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
11 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
09 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
04 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969) 
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
06 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
30 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
08 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
08 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
26 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## tdc

After Blancrocher:

Carter 3 / Offertorium

Nominated:
01 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) - Nereffid
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
22 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
13 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
08 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
14 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
05 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
27 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
35 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
22 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
25 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
21 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
08 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
11 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
09 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
04 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969) 
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
06 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
30 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
08 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
08 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
26 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Guest

After tdc

Carter/Lieberson

Nominated:
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
22 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
13 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
08 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
14 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
05 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
27 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
*37 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)*
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
22 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
25 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
21 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
08 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
11 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
09 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
04 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969) 
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
06 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
*30 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)*
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
08 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
08 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
26 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Azol

After nathan

Rautavaara / Lopez

Nominated:
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
22 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
13 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
08 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
14 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
05 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
27 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
37 Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
22 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
25 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
21 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
08 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
11 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
04 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
30 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
08 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
08 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
26 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## science

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)


----------



## science

I had to go back several pages to find that list so I'm not sure I didn't skip anything. Someone of greater patience than mine might want to double check. Here is the board with the enshrined Carter removed: 

Nominated:
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
22 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
13 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
08 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
14 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
05 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
27 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
22 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
25 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
21 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
08 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
11 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
04 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
30 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
08 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
08 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
26 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Guest

019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)


----------



## Guest

23 and 24 reinstated.


----------



## SuperTonic

After science

Schnittke PQ / Dutilleux

Nominated:
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
22 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
13 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
08 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
14 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
05 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
27 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
21 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
22 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
08 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
25 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
21 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
08 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
11 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
04 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
32 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
08 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
08 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
26 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Guest

After ST

Schnittke PQ / Ferneyhough

Nominated:
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
22 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
13 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
08 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
14 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
05 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
*27 Boulez: Répons (1984)*
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
21 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
22 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
09 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
25 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
21 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
08 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
11 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
04 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
*34 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)*
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
08 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
08 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
26 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Guest

Schnittke off to Enshrinement?


----------



## SuperTonic

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976) 
026 Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)

Updated board

Nominated:
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
22 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
13 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
08 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
14 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
05 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
27 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
21 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
22 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
09 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
25 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
21 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
08 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
11 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
04 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
08 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
08 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
26 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Mahlerian

After Supertonic's board

Boulez Repons/Babbitt All Set

Nominated:
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
22 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
14 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
08 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
14 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
05 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
29 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
21 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
22 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
09 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
25 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
21 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
08 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
11 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
04 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
08 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
08 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
26 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## mmsbls

After Mahlerian:

Boulez A / Part T

Nominated:
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
22 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
14 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
08 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
14 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
05 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
29 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
21 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
22 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
09 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
25 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
21 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
08 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
11 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
04 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
11 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
08 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
08 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
26 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## GreenMamba

After mmsbls

Riley In C / Adams Nixon

Nominated:
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
23 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
14 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
08 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
14 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
05 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
29 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
21 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
22 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
09 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
25 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
21 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
24 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
08 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
11 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
04 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
13 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
08 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
08 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
26 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano


----------



## 20centrfuge

After GM

Adams Nixon/Harvey

Nominated:
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
25 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
14 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
08 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
14 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
05 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
29 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
21 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
22 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
09 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
25 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
21 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
25 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
08 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
11 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
04 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
13 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
08 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
23 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
08 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
26 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano


----------



## MagneticGhost

After 20centrfuge

Harvey / Shosty15

Nominated:
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
25 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
14 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
08 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
14 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
05 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
29 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
21 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
22 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
09 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
25 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
21 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
27 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
08 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
11 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
04 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
13 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
08 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
24 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
08 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
26 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano


----------



## Trout

After MG:

Boulez Repons / Ligeti Piano Concerto

Nominated:
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
25 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
14 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
08 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
14 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
05 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
31 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
21 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
22 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
09 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
25 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
21 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
27 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
08 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
12 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
04 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
13 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
08 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
24 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
08 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
26 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano


----------



## Celloman

After Trout

Adams Nixon / Lutoslawski Concerto for Orchestra (nominated)

Nominated:
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954) - Celloman

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
14 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
08 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
14 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
05 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
31 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
21 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
22 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
09 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
25 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
21 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
27 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
08 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
12 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
04 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
13 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
08 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
24 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
08 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
26 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano


----------



## GioCar

After Celloman

Répons / Einstein

Nominated:
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954) - Celloman

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
14 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
08 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
14 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
05 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
33 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
21 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
22 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
09 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
26 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
21 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
27 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
08 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
06 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
12 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
04 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
13 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
08 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
24 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
08 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
26 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano


----------



## brotagonist

after GioCar

Ligeti Chamber / Boulez Répons

Nominated:
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954) - Celloman

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
14 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
08 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
14 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
05 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
34 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
21 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
22 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
09 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
26 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
21 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
27 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
08 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
12 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
04 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
13 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
08 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
24 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
08 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
26 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano


----------



## Trout

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)

Nominated:
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954) - Celloman

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
14 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
08 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
14 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
05 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
21 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
22 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
09 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
26 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
21 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
27 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
08 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
12 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
04 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
13 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
08 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
24 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
08 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
26 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano


----------



## omega

after brotagonist

Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (seconded) | Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (nominated)

Nominated:
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954) - Celloman

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
14 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
08 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
14 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
05 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
34 Boulez: Répons (1984)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
21 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
22 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
09 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
26 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
21 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
27 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
08 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
12 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
04 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
13 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
08 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
24 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
08 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
26 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano[/QUOTE]


----------



## Nereffid

after omega:

In C / MacMillan


Nominated:
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954) - Celloman

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
14 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
08 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
14 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
05 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
21 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
22 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
09 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
26 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
21 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
27 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
08 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
12 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
05 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
08 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
24 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
08 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
26 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Guest

Repons needs to come out of the seconded list.


----------



## Nereffid

Done.

In less than 15 characters.


----------



## ptr

after Nereffid:

Haas / Messiaen: Méditations

*Nominated*:
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954) - Celloman

*Seconded*:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
14 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
08 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
14 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
05 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
*34 Boulez: Répons (1984)*
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
02 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
21 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
22 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
09 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
26 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
23 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
*27 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)*
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
08 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
12 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
05 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
08 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
24 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
08 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
26 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Nereffid

Current leaderboard, after ptr:

27 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
26 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
26 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
24 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
23 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
22 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
21 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
21 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
19 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)


----------



## Guest

ptr...repons is gone!


----------



## Guest

None of the first 22 enshrinements were nominated by me. But 3 of the last 5 were  

The time has come.


----------



## MagneticGhost

I have yet to make a nomination. I'm quite happy to bide my time. I feel that there is far too much on the board at the moment anyway. *My* time will come.


----------



## Guest

After ptr

Nine Rivers/Agon

Nominated:
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954) - Celloman

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
14 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
08 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
14 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
05 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
04 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
21 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
22 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
09 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
26 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
23 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
27 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
08 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
12 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
05 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
08 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
24 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
09 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
26 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After nathanb
Ligeti piano / Berio

Nominated:
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954) - Celloman

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
14 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
08 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
14 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
06 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
04 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
21 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
22 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
09 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
26 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
23 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
27 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
08 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
05 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
08 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
24 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
09 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
26 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## SimonNZ

After MoonlightSonata:

Sciarrino / Scelsi

Nominated:
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954) - Celloman

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
14 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
08 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
14 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
06 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
04 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
21 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
22 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
09 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
26 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
23 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
27 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
08 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
05 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
24 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
09 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
26 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## tdc

After SimonNZ:

Gubaidulina Offertorium / Gubaidulina Viola Concerto (nom)

Nominated:
01 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996) - tdc 
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954) - Celloman

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
14 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
08 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
14 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
06 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
04 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
21 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
22 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
09 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
26 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
23 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
27 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
08 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
05 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
24 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
09 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
26 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc

Messiaen St. F / Stravinsky Agon

Nominated:
01 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996) - tdc 
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954) - Celloman

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
14 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
08 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
14 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
06 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
04 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
21 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
22 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
09 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
26 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
23 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
27 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
08 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
05 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
24 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
26 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Albert7

After berghansson

Feldman Rothko Chapal / Stravinsky Requiem Canticles

Nominated:
01 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996) - tdc 
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954) - Celloman

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
14 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
08 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
14 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
06 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
04 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
21 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
24 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
09 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
26 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
23 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
27 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
08 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
05 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
24 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
26 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## KenOC

Poor Jaan Rääts can't seem to get seconded! Is it his name??? Anyway, here's the first movement of his Chamber Orchestra concerto, submitted for your consideration.


----------



## SuperTonic

After Albert 7

Xenakis Metastaseis / Lutoslawski Concerto for Orchestra (second)

Nominated:
01 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996) - tdc
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
14 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
08 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
14 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
06 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
04 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
21 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
24 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
09 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
26 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
23 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
27 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
08 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
02 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
03 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
05 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
24 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
28 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## calvinpv

First time voting here -- hope I'm doing this right.

After SuperTonic

Lutoslawski Cello Concerto / Xenakis Tetras (nominated)

Nominated:
01 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996) - tdc
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
*01 Xenakis Tetras (1983) - calvinpv*

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
14 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
08 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
14 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
06 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
04 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
21 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
24 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
09 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
26 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
23 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
27 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
08 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
*04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)*
03 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
05 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
24 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
28 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## mmsbls

Welcome to our game calvinpv. 

After calvinpv:

Boulez A / Dutilleux

Nominated:
01 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996) - tdc
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Xenakis Tetras (1983) - calvinpv

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
14 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
08 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
14 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
06 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
23 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
04 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
22 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
24 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
09 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
26 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
23 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
27 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
08 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
03 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
05 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
06 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
24 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
28 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## musicrom

After mmsbls:

Schnittke 1 / Gubaidulina VC [sec]

Nominated:
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Xenakis Tetras (1983) - calvinpv

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
14 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
08 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
14 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
06 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
23 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
04 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
22 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
24 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
09 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
26 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
02 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
23 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
27 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
08 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
03 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
05 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
24 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
28 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Mahlerian

After musicrom

Babbitt Philomel/Dallapiccola

Nominated:
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Xenakis Tetras (1983) - calvinpv

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
14 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
14 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
06 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
23 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
11 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
04 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
22 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
24 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
09 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
26 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
02 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
23 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
27 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
08 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
03 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
05 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
24 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
28 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## GreenMamba

After Mahlerian

Cage Changes / Xenakis Meta

Nominated:
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Xenakis Tetras (1983) - calvinpv

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
10 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
14 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
14 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
06 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
23 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
04 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
22 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
24 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
09 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
26 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
02 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
23 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
27 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
08 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
03 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
05 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
24 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
29 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## senza sordino

After GreenMamba 

Lutosławski Concerto for orchestra / Adams Dharma at Big Sur

Nominated:
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Xenakis Tetras (1983) - calvinpv

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
11 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
14 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
14 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
06 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
23 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
04 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
22 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
24 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
09 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
26 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
02 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
23 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
27 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
08 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
05 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
05 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
24 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
29 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Weston

I know the rules were tweaked a little. Remind me if I'm not allowed to nominate.

After senza sordino

Barber - PC / Ginastera - Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961) nominated

Nominated:
01 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961) - Weston
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Xenakis Tetras (1983) - calvinpv

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
11 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
14 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
06 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
23 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
04 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
22 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
24 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
09 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
26 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
02 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
23 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
27 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
08 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
05 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
05 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
24 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
29 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## senza sordino

Weston, please fix the votes for the clash with GreenMamba and myself.


----------



## GreenMamba

deleted re-post because Weston fixed his list.

_I know the rules were tweaked a little. Remind me if I'm not allowed to nominate._

You can have a maximum of four works you nominated on the entire board at one time. If one of these works is enshrined, you can nominate another.


----------



## Weston

Repaired mine too I think.


----------



## Guest

GreenMamba said:


> deleted re-post because Weston fixed his list.
> 
> _I know the rules were tweaked a little. Remind me if I'm not allowed to nominate._
> 
> You can have a maximum of four works you nominated on the entire board at one time. If one of these works is enshrined, you can nominate another.


Example: Nathan nominated four works in the very first day or two of this list. Three were recently enshrined, so Nathan is allowed to make up to three new nominations until further enshrinements occur.


----------



## Trout

After Weston:

Adams Dharma / Glass Einstein

Nominated:
01 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961) - Weston
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Xenakis Tetras (1983) - calvinpv

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
13 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
22 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
14 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
06 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
23 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
04 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
22 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
24 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
09 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
27 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
02 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
23 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
27 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
08 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
05 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
05 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
24 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
29 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## 20centrfuge

After Trout

Andriessen/Harvey

Nominated:
01 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961) - Weston
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Xenakis Tetras (1983) - calvinpv

Leaders in Red

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
13 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
14 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
06 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
23 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
04 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
22 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
24 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
09 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
27 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
02 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
23 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
28 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
08 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
05 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
05 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
10 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
24 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
29 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Guest

After 20centrfuge

Boulez/Murail

Nominated:
02 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998) - nathanb
01 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961) - Weston
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Xenakis Tetras (1983) - calvinpv

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
13 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
14 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
06 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
23 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
04 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
22 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
24 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
09 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
27 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
02 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
23 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
28 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
08 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
05 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
05 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
11 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
24 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
29 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Celloman

After nathanb

Gubaidulina / Lutoslawski

Nominated:
02 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998) - nathanb
01 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961) - Weston
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Xenakis Tetras (1983) - calvinpv

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
13 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
14 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
06 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
23 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
04 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
22 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
24 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
09 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
27 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
20 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
02 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
23 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
28 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
08 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
05 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
11 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
24 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
29 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Guest

After celloman

Xenakis M / Scelsi


----------



## Guest

Nominated:
02 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998) - nathanb
01 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961) - Weston
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Xenakis Tetras (1983) - calvinpv

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
13 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
14 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
06 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
23 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
04 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
22 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
24 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
09 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
27 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
20 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
02 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
23 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
28 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
08 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
05 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
11 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
21 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
24 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
31 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After dogen
Kurtag 3 / Xenakis M

Nominated:
02 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998) - nathanb
01 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961) - Weston
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Xenakis Tetras (1983) - calvinpv

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
13 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
14 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
06 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
23 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
04 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
22 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
24 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
09 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
27 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
20 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
02 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
23 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
28 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
10 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
05 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
11 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
21 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
24 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
32 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## SimonNZ

After Moonlight:

Metastasies / Boulez (seconded)

Nominated:
01 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961) - Weston
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Xenakis Tetras (1983) - calvinpv

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
13 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
14 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
06 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
23 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
03 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998) 
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
04 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
22 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
24 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
09 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
27 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
20 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
02 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
23 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
28 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
10 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
05 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
11 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
21 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
24 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
34 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## SimonNZ

Fixed my own crash

That's Metastasies done, right?

edit: nope - six ahed of Harvey


----------



## MagneticGhost

After SimonNZ

Breaking my Nominating silence to bring you....

Haas (nom)/Meta

Nominated:
01 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961) - Weston
02 Haas: Limited Approximations (2009?) - MagneticGhost
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Xenakis Tetras (1983) - calvinpv

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
13 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
14 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
06 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
23 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
03 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998) 
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
04 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
22 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
24 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
09 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
27 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
20 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
02 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
23 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
28 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
10 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
05 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
11 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
21 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
24 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
*35 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)*
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## KenOC

After Magnetic

Shosta Sym 15, Adams Dharma

Nominated:
01 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961) - Weston
02 Haas: Limited Approximations (2009?) - MagneticGhost
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Xenakis Tetras (1983) - calvinpv

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
14 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
06 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
23 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
03 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998) 
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
 04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
04 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
22 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
24 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
09 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
27 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
20 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
02 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
23 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
28 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
10 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
05 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
11 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
21 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
*35 Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)*
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## 20centrfuge

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)


----------



## 20centrfuge

Default with current leaders in red

Nominated:
01 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961) - Weston
02 Haas: Limited Approximations (2009?) - MagneticGhost
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Xenakis Tetras (1983) - calvinpv

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
14 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
06 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
23 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
03 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998) 
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
04 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
22 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
24 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
09 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
27 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
20 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
02 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
23 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
28 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
10 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
05 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
11 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
21 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## ptr

KenOC said:


> Poor Jaan Rääts can't seem to get seconded! Is it his name??? Anyway, here's the first movement of his Chamber Orchestra concerto, submitted for your consideration.


I would vote for Rääts, like a lot of his music well enough, but for me the seconded list is way to long for considering seconding anything new at the moment!! So in the future, perhaps when it falls below 30 or so! (Like with most of these lists, people has to get the conventional stuff out of their system before we can turn to the offbeats and exciting..  )

/ptr


----------



## ptr

after 20centrfuge's sum

Scelsi / Ferneyhough

*Nominated*:
01 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961) - Weston
02 Haas: Limited Approximations (2009?) - MagneticGhost
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Xenakis Tetras (1983) - calvinpv

*Seconded:*
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
14 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
06 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
23 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
03 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998) 
14 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
04 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
22 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
24 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
27 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
20 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
02 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
23 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
28 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
10 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
05 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
11 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Guest

ptr said:


> for me the seconded list is way to long for considering seconding anything new at the moment!!


I agree; I'd want to second Tetras but won't for the present.


----------



## GioCar

GreenMamba said:


> ....
> 
> You can have a maximum of four works you nominated on the entire board at one time. If one of these works is enshrined, you can nominate another.


Sorry, I possibly miss that point.

The OP says that:
"A member can have no more that four works on the _nominated list at any one time."
_Doesn't say on the entire board, and I believe this is the reason why we delete the member's name when a work is moved from the nominated to the seconded list.

If so, maybe we should keep the member's name in the seconded list as well. It's also easy to forget our own nominations...


----------



## science

after ptr:

Cage 433 / Feldman Rothko

*Nominated*:
01 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961) - Weston
02 Haas: Limited Approximations (2009?) - MagneticGhost
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Xenakis Tetras (1983) - calvinpv

*Seconded:*
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
14 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
06 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
23 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
03 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998) 
16 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
04 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
22 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
25 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
27 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
20 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
02 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
23 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
28 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
10 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
05 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
11 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)[/QUOTE]


----------



## GioCar

after science:

Einstein / Cage 433 

Nominated:
01 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961) - Weston
02 Haas: Limited Approximations (2009?) - MagneticGhost
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Xenakis Tetras (1983) - calvinpv

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
14 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
06 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
23 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
03 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998) 
17 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
04 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
22 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
25 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
29 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
20 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
02 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
23 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
28 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
10 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
05 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
11 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Nereffid

GioCar said:


> Sorry, I possibly miss that point.
> 
> The OP says that:
> "A member can have no more that four works on the _nominated list at any one time."
> _Doesn't say on the entire board, and I believe this is the reason why we delete the member's name when a work is moved from the nominated to the seconded list.
> 
> If so, maybe we should keep the member's name in the seconded list as well. It's also easy to forget our own nominations...


I for one have no idea how many works I've nominated.
So I'm going to nominate something else and see who gets outraged that I'm cheating.


----------



## tdc

After GioCar: 

Offertorium / Dillon

Nominated:
01 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961) - Weston
02 Haas: Limited Approximations (2009?) - MagneticGhost
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Xenakis Tetras (1983) - calvinpv

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
14 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
06 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
23 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
03 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998) 
17 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
22 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
25 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
29 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
22 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
02 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
23 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
28 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
10 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
05 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
11 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Guest

Nereffid said:


> So I'm going to nominate something else and see who gets outraged that I'm cheating.


Frankly, I'm already apoplectic.


----------



## 20centrfuge

Nereffid said:


> I for one have no idea how many works I've nominated.
> So I'm going to nominate something else and see who gets outraged that I'm cheating.


Right now I only have one piece on the board that I nominated.


----------



## Polyphemus

dogen said:


> Frankly, I'm already apoplectic.


Easy Dogen relax it ain't worth it. Put on some Plainchant.


----------



## SuperTonic

After tdc

Dutilleux / Ginastera Piano Concerto 1 (second)

Nominated:
02 Haas: Limited Approximations (2009?) - MagneticGhost
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Xenakis Tetras (1983) - calvinpv

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
14 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
06 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
23 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
03 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
17 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
24 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
25 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
29 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
22 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
02 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
23 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
28 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
10 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
05 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
11 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Guest

for ease...

29 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
28 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
25 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
24 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
23 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
23 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
22 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)


( after painstakingly stripping out all that cheatin' nereffid's nominations. Seventeen! Seventeen!  )


----------



## MagneticGhost

ptr said:


> I would vote for Rääts, like a lot of his music well enough, but for me the seconded list is way to long for considering seconding anything new at the moment!! So in the future, perhaps when it falls below 30 or so! (Like with most of these lists, people has to get the conventional stuff out of their system before we can turn to the offbeats and exciting..  )
> 
> /ptr


I would agree but if I hadn't nominated something soon - I'd miss the top 200. I think Haas Limited Approximations is stunning and deserves a place in the upper echelons. Whether anyone else does - we'll have to wait and see :angel:


----------



## Guest

GioCar said:


> Sorry, I possibly miss that point.
> 
> The OP says that:
> "A member can have no more that four works on the _nominated list at any one time."
> _Doesn't say on the entire board, and I believe this is the reason why we delete the member's name when a work is moved from the nominated to the seconded list.
> 
> If so, maybe we should keep the member's name in the seconded list as well. It's also easy to forget our own nominations...


I'm about 90% sure that, after the discussion that occurred, it is simply a typo of sorts.

A limit on just the nominations board would be an extremely pointless rule, given the fact that nearly all works are seconded before the nominator has another couple of voting opportunities with the nine hour rule, anyway.

A limit on the number of nominations on the entire board... we've been talking about the size of the board for some time now.

C'mon guys, it's a simple concept


----------



## Guest

After SuperTonic

HaasHarvey

Nominated:
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Xenakis Tetras (1983) - calvinpv

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
14 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
06 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
23 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
03 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
17 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
24 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
25 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
29 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
22 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
02 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
23 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
04 Haas: Limited Approximations (2009)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
29 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
10 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
05 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
11 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Albert7

After nathanb

Feldman Rothko Chapel/Babbitt All Set

Nominated:
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Xenakis Tetras (1983) - calvinpv

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
15 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
06 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
23 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
03 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
17 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
24 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
27 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
29 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
22 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
02 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
23 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
04 Haas: Limited Approximations (2009)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
29 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
10 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
05 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
11 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Guest

Albert, it wouldn't hurt to use this thread as an opportunity to spread the love around to composers besides your newfound Feldman. Just a thought


----------



## Guest

After Albert7

Boulez Sur Incises / Lutoslawski Concerto for Orchestra

Nominated:
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Xenakis Tetras (1983) - calvinpv

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
15 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
06 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
23 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
05 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
17 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
24 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
27 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
29 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
22 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
02 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
23 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
04 Haas: Limited Approximations (2009)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
29 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
10 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
07 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
05 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
11 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After dogen:

Glass Einstein / Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (nom)

Nominated:
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Xenakis Tetras (1983) - calvinpv
01 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64) - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
15 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
06 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
23 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
05 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
17 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
24 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
27 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
31 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
22 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
02 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
23 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
04 Haas: Limited Approximations (2009)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
29 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
10 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
07 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
05 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
11 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
14 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Morimur

nathanb said:


> Albert, it wouldn't hurt to use this thread as an opportunity to spread the love around to composers besides your newfound Feldman. Just a thought


Ya, like seriously, Albert. Why don't you just, like, marry him or something?


----------



## GioCar

nathanb said:


> I'm about 90% sure that, after the discussion that occurred, it is simply a typo of sorts.
> 
> A limit on just the nominations board would be an extremely pointless rule, given the fact that nearly all works are seconded before the nominator has another couple of voting opportunities with the nine hour rule, anyway.
> 
> A limit on the number of nominations on the entire board... we've been talking about the size of the board for some time now.
> 
> C'mon guys, it's a simple concept


Don't get me wrong, I am in favour of limiting the number of nominations in that way. I'm just wondering why then the member's name in the nominated works list and not in the seconded...


----------



## Celloman

After PaulieGatto

Barber / Stockhausen Kontakte

Nominated:
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Xenakis Tetras (1983) - calvinpv
01 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64) - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
15 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
18 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
06 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
23 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
05 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
17 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
24 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
27 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
31 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
22 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
02 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
23 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
04 Haas: Limited Approximations (2009)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
29 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
10 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
07 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
05 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
11 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
15 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## mmsbls

After Celloman:

Boulez A / Vasks

Nominated:
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Xenakis Tetras (1983) - calvinpv
01 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64) - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
15 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
18 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
06 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
05 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
17 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
24 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
27 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
31 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
22 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
02 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
23 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
04 Haas: Limited Approximations (2009)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
29 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
10 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
07 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
05 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
11 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
15 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## GreenMamba

nathanb said:


> I'm about 90% sure that, after the discussion that occurred, it is simply a typo of sorts.
> 
> A limit on just the nominations board would be an extremely pointless rule, given the fact that nearly all works are seconded before the nominator has another couple of voting opportunities with the nine hour rule, anyway.
> 
> A limit on the number of nominations on the entire board... we've been talking about the size of the board for some time now.
> 
> C'mon guys, it's a simple concept


It's a simple concept, but people don't know it's a rule, especially if they're reading the OP. They aren't necessarily reading every discussion we've had here or on the other thread.

At some point, this thread should be closed and picked up in a new thread, with corrected instructions.


----------



## brotagonist

After mmsbls

Zimmermann (sec) / Xenakis Tetras (sec)

Nominated:
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
15 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
18 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
06 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
05 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
17 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
24 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
27 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
31 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
22 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
02 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
23 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
04 Haas: Limited Approximations (2009)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
29 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
10 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
07 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
05 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
11 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
15 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
02 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After brotagonist

Reich Trains / MacMillan

Nominated:
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
15 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
18 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
06 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
05 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
17 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
24 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
27 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
31 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
22 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
02 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
23 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
04 Haas: Limited Approximations (2009)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
29 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
10 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
07 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
11 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
15 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
02 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

After GreenMamba

Harvey/Corigliano

Someone please do the work for me?


----------



## GreenMamba

centrifuge

Nominated:
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
15 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
18 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
06 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
05 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
17 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
24 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
27 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
31 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
22 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
02 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
23 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
04 Haas: Limited Approximations (2009)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
31 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
10 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
07 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
11 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
15 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
02 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


top of list now:

31 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
31 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
27 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
25 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
24 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)


----------



## Trout

After 20centrfuge:

Glass Einstein / Haas approximations

Nominated:
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
15 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
18 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
06 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
05 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
17 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
04 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
24 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
27 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
33 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
22 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
02 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
23 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
05 Haas: Limited Approximations (2009)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
31 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
10 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
07 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
11 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
15 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
02 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

GreenMamba said:


> It's a simple concept, but people don't know it's a rule, especially if they're reading the OP. They aren't necessarily reading every discussion we've had here or on the other thread.
> 
> At some point, this thread should be closed and picked up in a new thread, with corrected instructions.


The OP has been modified to reflect this.


----------



## Mahlerian

After Trout

Boulez Sur Incises/Carter Symphonia

Nominated:
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
15 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
18 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
06 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
07 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
17 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
05 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
24 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
27 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
33 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
22 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
02 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
23 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
05 Haas: Limited Approximations (2009)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
31 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
10 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
07 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
11 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
15 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
02 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After M

Haas / Haas

*Nominated*:
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

*Seconded*:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
15 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
18 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
06 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
07 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
17 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
05 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
24 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
27 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
33 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
22 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
02 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
24 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
07 Haas: Limited Approximations (2009)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
31 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
10 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
07 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
11 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
15 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
11 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
02 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

Nereffid said:


> I for one have no idea how many works I've nominated.
> So I'm going to nominate something else and see who gets outraged that I'm cheating.


Mods, please put the Irishman in the penalty box 2 + 2 minutes for creating outrage !!

/ptr


----------



## omega

After ptr

Dutilleux / Takemitsu: Requiem

Nominated:
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
15 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
18 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
06 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
07 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
17 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
05 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
26 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
27 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
33 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
22 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
02 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
24 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
07 Haas: Limited Approximations (2009)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
31 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
10 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
07 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
11 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
06 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
15 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
02 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Omega

Luto Concerto / Salonen 

Nominated:
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
15 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
18 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
06 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
07 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
17 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
05 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
26 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
27 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
33 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
22 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
02 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
24 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
07 Haas: Limited Approximations (2009)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
31 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
10 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
09 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
11 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
07 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
15 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
02 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Berio / Luto orchestra

Nominated:
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
15 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
18 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
08 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
07 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
17 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
05 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
26 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
27 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
33 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
22 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
02 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
24 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
07 Haas: Limited Approximations (2009)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
31 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
10 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
11 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
07 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
15 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
02 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tortkis

After MoonlightSonata

Haas: Limited Approximations / Dutilleux

Nominated:
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
15 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
18 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
08 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
07 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
17 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
05 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
27 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
27 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
33 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
22 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
02 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
24 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
09 Haas: Limited Approximations (2009)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
31 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
10 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
11 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
07 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
15 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
02 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After tortkis:

Haas Limited / Dutillieux

Nominated:
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
15 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
18 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
08 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
07 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
17 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
05 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
28 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
27 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
33 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
22 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
02 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
24 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Haas: Limited Approximations (2009)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
31 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
10 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
11 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
03 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
07 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
15 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
02 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After SimonNZ:

Berio / Reich desert

Nominated:
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
15 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
18 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
10 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
07 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
17 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
05 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
28 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
27 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
33 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
22 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
02 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
24 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Haas: Limited Approximations (2009)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
31 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
10 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
11 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
07 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
15 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
02 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc

Glass Einstein / Pärt Tabula Rasa

Nominated:
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
15 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
18 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
10 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
07 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
17 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
05 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
28 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
27 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
35 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
22 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
02 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
24 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Haas: Limited Approximations (2009)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
31 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
10 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
11 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
07 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
15 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
02 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After berg hanson

Saariaho/Carter

Nominated:
02 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000) - nathanb
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (????) - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
15 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
18 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
10 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
07 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
17 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
06 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
28 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
27 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
35 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
22 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
02 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
24 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Haas: Limited Approximations (2009)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
31 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
10 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
11 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
07 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
15 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
02 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SuperTonic

After nathanb

Dutilleux / Kontakte

Nominated:
02 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000) - nathanb
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (????) - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
15 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
18 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
10 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
07 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
17 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
06 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
30 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
27 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
35 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
22 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
02 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
24 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Haas: Limited Approximations (2009)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
31 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
10 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
11 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
07 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
16 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
02 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After SuperTonic:

Dutilleux / Part T

Nominated:
02 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000) - nathanb
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (????) - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
15 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
18 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
10 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
07 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
17 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
06 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
32 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
27 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
35 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
22 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
02 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
24 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Haas: Limited Approximations (2009)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
31 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
10 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
11 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
07 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
16 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
02 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After mmsbls:

Feldman Rothko Chapel/Babbitt All Set

Nominated:
02 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000) - nathanb
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (????) - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
16 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
18 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
10 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
07 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
17 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
06 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
32 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
29 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
35 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
22 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
02 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
24 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Haas: Limited Approximations (2009)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
31 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
10 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
11 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
07 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
16 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
02 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

After Albert7:

Saariaho L'amour / Glass Einstein

Nominated:
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (????) - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
16 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
18 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
10 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
07 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
17 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
06 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
32 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
29 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
36 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
22 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
02 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
24 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Haas: Limited Approximations (2009)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
31 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
10 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
11 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
04 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
07 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
16 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
02 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Weston

I'm afraid I haven't yet gotten too exited about the top 5 or 6 current contenders  so I'll go "mainstream."

After Trout

Penderecki: Threnody / Cage 4'33"

Nominated:
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (????) - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
16 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
18 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
10 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
07 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
18 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
06 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
32 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
29 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
36 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
22 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
02 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
24 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Haas: Limited Approximations (2009)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
31 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
10 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
11 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
04 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
07 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
16 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
02 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After Weston

Harvey/Babbitt All Set

Nominated:
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (????) - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
17 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
18 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
10 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
07 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
18 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
06 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
32 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
29 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
36 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
22 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
02 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
24 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Haas: Limited Approximations (2009)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
33 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
10 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
11 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
04 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
07 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
16 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
02 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After Mahlerian

Glass Einstein / Gerhard

Nominated:
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (2008) - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
17 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
18 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
10 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
07 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
18 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
06 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
32 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
29 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
11 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
38 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
22 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
02 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
24 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Haas: Limited Approximations (2009)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
33 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
10 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
11 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
04 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
07 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
16 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
02 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Celloman

After GreenMamba

Shostakovich SQ / Dutilleux

Nominated:
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (????) - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
17 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
18 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
10 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
07 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
18 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
06 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
33 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
29 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
11 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
38 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
22 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
02 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
24 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Haas: Limited Approximations (2009)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
33 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
10 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
11 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
04 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
07 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
16 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
02 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

Celloman, you either added your points or listed your vote backwards.


----------



## Celloman

GreenMamba said:


> Celloman, you either added your points or listed your vote backwards.


Fixed. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Guest

Hey Celloman. Did Mahler really call for more cowbell or are we doing satire here? 

You can answer discretely, I won't tell. Thing is, I'm a big fan of satire and would really like a quote about Vivaldi layin' down a dank continuo beat.


----------



## isorhythm

After Celloman

Boulez Sur Incises / Messiaen Mediations

Nominated:
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (????) - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
17 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
18 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
10 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
18 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
06 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
33 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
29 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
11 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
38 Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
22 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
02 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
24 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Haas: Limited Approximations (2009)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
33 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
10 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
11 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
04 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
07 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
16 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
02 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

After isorhythm

Glass/Gubaidulina Viola ( new to this piece, but it is SOOO cool. Thanks to whoever nom'd)

Nominated:
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (????) - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
17 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
18 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
10 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
18 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
06 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
33 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
29 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
11 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
22 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
03 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
24 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Haas: Limited Approximations (2009)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
33 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
10 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
11 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
04 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
07 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
16 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
02 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)


----------



## SimonNZ

After 20cent:

Saariaho L'amour / Rihm

Nominated:
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (????) - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
17 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
18 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
10 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
18 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
06 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
33 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
29 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
11 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
22 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
03 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
24 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Haas: Limited Approximations (2009)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
33 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
10 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
11 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
06 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
07 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
16 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
02 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After SimonNZ
Penderecki Threnody / Salonen

Nominated:
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (????) - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
17 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
18 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
10 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
18 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
06 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
33 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
29 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
11 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
22 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
03 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
24 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
11 Haas: Limited Approximations (2009)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
33 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
10 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
11 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
26 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
06 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
16 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
02 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After MS

Haas / Haas

*Nominated*:
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (????) - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

*Seconded*:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
17 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
18 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
10 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
18 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
06 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
33 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
29 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
11 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
22 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
03 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
12 Haas: Limited Approximations (2009)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
33 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
10 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
11 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
26 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
06 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
16 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
02 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## senza sordino

After ptr

Barber Piano Concerto / Stravinsky Agon

Nominated:
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (????) - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
17 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
20 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
10 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
18 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
06 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
33 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
29 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
11 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
22 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
03 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
12 Haas: Limited Approximations (2009)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
33 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
10 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
11 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
26 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
06 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
16 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
11 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
02 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Blancrocher

After senza

Birtwistle / Murail

Nominated:
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (????) - omega
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
17 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
20 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
10 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
18 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
06 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
33 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
29 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
11 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
22 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
03 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
12 Haas: Limited Approximations (2009)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
33 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
10 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
26 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
06 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
16 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
11 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
02 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Azol

After Blancrocher

Rautavaara / Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982) nominated

Nominated:
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980?) - omega
01 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982) - Azol

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
17 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
20 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
10 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
18 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
06 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
33 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
29 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
11 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
22 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
03 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
12 Haas: Limited Approximations (2009)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
33 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
10 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
26 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
06 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
16 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
11 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
02 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Blancrocher

Harvey / Silvestrov (seconded) - Lovely piece

Also changing date on Haas Approx - got it wrong, it's 2010. Check out some of the score here

Nominated:
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980?) - omega

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
17 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
20 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
10 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
18 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
06 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
33 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
29 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
11 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
22 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
03 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
12 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
35 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
10 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
26 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
06 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
16 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
11 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
02 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After MG

Xenakis Tetras / Kurtag 3SQ

Nominated:
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980?) - omega


Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
17 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
20 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
10 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
18 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
06 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
33 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
29 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
11 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
22 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
03 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
12 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
35 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
26 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
06 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
16 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
11 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
04 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

After dogen

Dutilleux / Messiaen St François

Nominated:
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980?) - omega

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
17 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
20 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
10 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
18 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
06 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
35 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
29 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
11 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
22 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
03 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
12 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
35 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
10 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
26 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
06 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
16 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
11 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
04 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After GioCar:

Offertorium / López

Nominated:
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980?) - omega

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
17 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
20 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
10 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
18 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
06 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
35 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
29 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
11 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
03 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
12 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
35 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
13 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
06 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
26 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
06 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
16 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
11 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
04 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After tdc

Nono/Kurtag

Nominated:
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980?) - omega

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
17 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
20 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
10 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
18 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
06 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
35 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
29 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
11 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
03 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
12 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
35 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
08 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
26 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
06 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
16 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
11 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
04 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SuperTonic

After nathanb

Dutilleux / Lutoslawski Concerto for Orchestra

Nominated:
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980?) - omega

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
17 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
20 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
10 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
18 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
13 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
06 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
37 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
29 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
11 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
03 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
12 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
35 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
08 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
26 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
06 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
16 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
11 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
04 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After SuperTonic

Cage Music / Penderecki Threnody

Nominated:
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980?) - omega

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
17 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
20 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
10 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
18 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
06 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
37 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
29 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
11 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
03 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
12 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
35 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
08 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
27 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
06 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
16 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
11 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
04 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

...bit of a bottle-neck going on!

37 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
35 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
29 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
27 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
26 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
25 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)


----------



## 20centrfuge

After PaulieG

Adams N/Barber Piano

Nominated:
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980?) - omega

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
28 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
17 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
10 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
18 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
06 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
37 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
29 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
11 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
03 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
12 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
35 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
08 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
27 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
06 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
16 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
11 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
04 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Celloman

After 20centrfuge

Barber Piano / Penderecki Threnody

Nominated:
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980?) - omega

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
28 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
17 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
10 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
18 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
06 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
37 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
29 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
11 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
03 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
12 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
35 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
08 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
28 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
06 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
16 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
11 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
04 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

FYI A ranked List

_37 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
35 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
29 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
28 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
28 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
25 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
18 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
17 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
16 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
14 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
12 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
11 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
08 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
06 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
06 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)_


----------



## Trout

After Celloman:

Saariaho L'amour / Messiaen St. Francois

Nominated:
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980?) - omega

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
28 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
17 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
10 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
18 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
06 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
37 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
29 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
11 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
03 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
12 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
35 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
04 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
19 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
08 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
28 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
16 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
11 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
04 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After Trout

Harvey/Ligeti Double Concerto

Nominated:
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980?) - omega

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
28 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
17 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
10 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
18 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
06 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
37 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
29 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
11 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
03 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
12 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
37 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
19 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
08 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
28 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
16 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
11 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
04 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After Mahlerian:

Dutilleux / Boulez A

Nominated:
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980?) - omega

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
28 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
17 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
10 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
26 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
18 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
06 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
39 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
29 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
11 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
03 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
12 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
37 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
19 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
08 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
28 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
16 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
11 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
04 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Am I the only one that thinks that Cage's 4'33" being the highest Cage work on the list is going to reinforce the popular misconception that the piece is 100% representative of the composer? A lot of people here don't seem to know that he wrote other things...


----------



## Cygnenoir

Well, some might prefer silence to the other things he wrote. I interpret 4'33'' as some sort of mindfulness, which is underrated nowadays


----------



## Cygnenoir

After nathanb

Schnittke 5 / Yoshimatsu 5 (nom)

After Mahlerian:

Dutilleux / Boulez A

Nominated:
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980?) - omega
01 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001) - berghansson

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
28 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
17 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
10 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
26 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
18 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
06 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
39 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
29 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
11 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
03 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
12 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
37 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
19 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
08 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
28 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
16 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
11 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
04 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

berghansson said:


> Well, some might prefer silence to the other things he wrote. I interpret 4'33'' as some sort of mindfulness, which is underrated nowadays


I have no problem with it! I just fear any sort of "validation" to that gang of people who still haven't "let it go" about John Cage. The guy wrote too much great stuff for us to still be arguing about one short piece.


----------



## MagneticGhost

After berghansson

Duts / Haas Approx

Nominated:
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980?) - omega
01 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001) - berghansson

Seconded:
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
28 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
17 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
10 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
26 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
18 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
06 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
41 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
29 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
 11 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
03 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
13 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
37 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
19 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
08 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
28 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
16 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
11 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
04 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After MG

Duts / Scelsi

Nominated:
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980?) - omega
01 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001) - berghansson


Seconded
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
28 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
17 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
10 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
26 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
18 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
06 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
43 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
29 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
11 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
03 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
13 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
37 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
19 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
08 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
28 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
24 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
16 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
11 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
04 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

After dogen

Berio / Dutilleux

Nominated:
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980?) - omega
01 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001) - berghansson

Seconded
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
28 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
17 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
12 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
26 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
18 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
06 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
*44 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)*
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
*29 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)*
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
11 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
03 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
13 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
*37 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)*
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
19 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
08 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
28 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
24 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
16 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
11 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
04 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un Monde Lointain (1970)


----------



## GioCar

Double enshrinement? I think so...

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)


----------



## Guest

D'uh oh yeah!,......


----------



## GreenMamba

After GioCar

William Duckworth Time Curve Preludes (1978) (re-nom) / Babbitt All Set

[Checked Sanstrom's website, it is confirms the concerto was 1980]

Nominated:
02 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - GreenMamba
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) - omega
01 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001) - berghansson

Seconded
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
28 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
18 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
12 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
26 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
18 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
06 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
44 Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
29 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
11 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
03 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
13 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
37 Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
19 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
08 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
28 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
24 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
16 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
11 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
04 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Removing the double enshrinement?


----------



## MagneticGhost

Latest Board
Frontrunners in Red

Nominated:
02 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - GreenMamba
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) - omega
01 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001) - berghansson

Seconded
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
28 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
18 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
12 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
26 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
18 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
06 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
29 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
11 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
03 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
13 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
19 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
08 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
28 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
24 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
16 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
11 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
04 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mika

After MG

Adams Feldman


Nominated:
02 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - GreenMamba
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) - omega
01 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001) - berghansson

Seconded
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
30 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
18 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
12 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
26 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
18 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
06 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
30 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
11 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
03 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
13 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
19 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
08 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
28 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
24 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
16 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
11 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
04 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Mika

Saariaho/Stockhausen

Nominated:
02 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - GreenMamba
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) - omega
01 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001) - berghansson

Seconded
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
30 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
18 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
12 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
26 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
18 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
06 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
30 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
11 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
03 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
13 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
19 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
08 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
28 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
24 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
18 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
17 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
11 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
04 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After nathanb
Schnittke viola / Stravinsky Agon

Nominated:
02 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - GreenMamba
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) - omega
01 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001) - berghansson

Seconded
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
30 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
18 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
12 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
26 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
18 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
06 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
30 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
11 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
03 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
13 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
19 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
08 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
28 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
24 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
20 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
17 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
04 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After MS:

Berio / Schnittke Viola

Nominated:
02 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - GreenMamba
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) - omega
01 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001) - berghansson

Seconded
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
30 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
18 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
14 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
26 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
18 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
06 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
30 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
11 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
03 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
13 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
19 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
08 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
28 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
24 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
21 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985) 
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
17 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
04 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After tdc:

Scelsi / Grisey (nom)

Nominated:
02 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - GreenMamba
01 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) - omega
01 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001) - berghansson

Seconded
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
30 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
18 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
14 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
26 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
18 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
06 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
30 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
11 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
03 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
13 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
19 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
08 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
28 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
26 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
21 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985) 
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
17 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
04 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SuperTonic

After SimonNZ

Penderecki Threnody / Corigliano

Nominated:
02 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - GreenMamba
01 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) - omega
01 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001) - berghansson

Seconded
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
30 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
18 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
14 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
26 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
18 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
06 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
30 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
11 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
03 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
13 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
19 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
08 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
30 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
26 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
21 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
17 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
04 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

After SuperTonic (btw, very cool user name)

Gubaidulina Viola/Prokofiev 7

Nominated:
02 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - GreenMamba
01 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) - omega
01 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001) - berghansson

Seconded
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
30 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
18 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
14 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
26 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
18 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
06 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
30 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
11 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
05 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
13 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
19 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
08 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
30 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
09 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
26 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
21 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
17 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
04 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

After 20centrfuge:

Reich Trains / Schnittke CG 1

Nominated:
02 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - GreenMamba
01 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) - omega
01 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001) - berghansson

Seconded
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
30 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
18 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
14 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
26 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
18 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
06 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
30 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
11 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
05 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
13 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
19 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
08 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
30 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
09 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
26 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
21 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
17 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
04 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## brotagonist

After Trout:

Carter / Gerhard

Nominated:
02 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - GreenMamba
01 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) - omega
01 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001) - berghansson

Seconded
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
30 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
18 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
14 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
26 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
18 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
08 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
30 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
05 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
13 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
19 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
08 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
30 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
09 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
26 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
21 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
17 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
04 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Am I a loser if I haven't heard Sylvestrov's 5th? I have just about everything of his that's been released on ECM (except for some of the sacred stuff), but ECM hasn't recorded the 5th, of course. I have Metamusik and Symphony No. 6 (which are both fantastic), so am I missing out all that much?


----------



## Albert7

After brotagonist:

Feldman Rothko Chapel/Babbitt All Set

Nominated:
02 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - GreenMamba
01 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) - omega
01 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001) - berghansson

Seconded
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
30 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
11 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
19 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
14 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
26 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
18 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
08 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
32 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
05 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
13 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
19 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
08 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
30 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
09 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
26 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
21 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
17 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
04 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

nathanb said:


> Am I a loser if I haven't heard Sylvestrov's 5th?


No! Nathanb. YOU ARE A WINNER!


----------



## GreenMamba

After Albert

Feldman Rothko / Ades

Nominated:
02 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - GreenMamba
01 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) - omega
01 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001) - berghansson

Seconded
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
30 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
12 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
19 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
14 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
26 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
18 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
08 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
34 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
05 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
13 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
03 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
19 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
08 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
30 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
09 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
26 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
21 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
17 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
04 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)

Top vote-getters:
34 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
30 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
30 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
26 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
26 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)


----------



## Guest

GreenMamba said:


> 34 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)


Fantastic work, but given that I haven't supported it much (if at all) yet here, I gotta say...

Albert and Morton, sittin' in a tree...

Cmon Big Al, you only known the guy for like 2 months!


----------



## mmsbls

After GreenMamba

Boulez A / Holt

Nominated:
02 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) - GreenMamba
01 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) - omega
01 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001) - berghansson

Seconded
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
30 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
12 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
19 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
14 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
18 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
08 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
34 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
05 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
13 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
19 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
08 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
30 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
09 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
26 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
21 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
17 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
04 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tortkis

After mmsbls

Duckworth (seconded) / Xenakis: Tetras

Nominated:
01 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) - omega
01 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001) - berghansson

Seconded
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
30 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
12 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
19 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
14 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
18 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
08 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
34 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
05 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
13 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
19 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
08 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
30 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
09 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
26 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
21 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
17 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

nathanb said:


> Fantastic work, but given that I haven't supported it much (if at all) yet here, I gotta say...
> 
> Albert and Morton, sittin' in a tree...
> 
> Cmon Big Al, you only known the guy for like 2 months!


I've known about Feldman way longer than 2 months ... Maybe since last September.


----------



## MagneticGhost

nathanb said:


> Am I a loser if I haven't heard Sylvestrov's 5th? I have just about everything of his that's been released on ECM (except for some of the sacred stuff), but ECM hasn't recorded the 5th, of course. I have Metamusik and Symphony No. 6 (which are both fantastic), so am I missing out all that much?


It's my favourite of all his works I've heard so far. (A limited list at present) I would suggest you to find it if only for completist purposes. 
I found a 2nd hand copy on Megadisc. It was the beginning of my Silvestrov journey. It's dark and moody.


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Tortkis

Rothko / Assisi

Nominated:
01 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) - omega
01 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001) - berghansson

Seconded
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
30 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
12 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
19 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
14 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
18 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
08 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
36 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
05 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
13 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
20 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
08 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
30 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
09 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
26 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
21 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
17 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After tortkis

Xenakis Tetras / Boulez Sur

Nominated:
01 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) - omega
01 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001) - berghansson

Seconded
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
30 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
12 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
19 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
14 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
10 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
18 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
08 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
34 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
05 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
13 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
19 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
08 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
30 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
09 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
26 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
21 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
17 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
07 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MagneticGhost

After dogen (fixing clash)



Nominated:
01 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) - omega
01 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001) - berghansson

Seconded
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
30 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
12 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
19 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
14 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
10 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
18 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
08 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
36 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
05 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
13 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
20 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
08 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
30 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
09 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
26 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
21 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
17 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
07 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Shostakovich SQ15 (haven't I nominated this before?) / Luto orchestra

Nominated:
01 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) - omega
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 - MoonlightSonata
01 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001) - berghansson

Seconded
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
30 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
12 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
19 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
14 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
18 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
08 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
36 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
05 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
13 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
20 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
08 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
30 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
09 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
26 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
21 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
17 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## omega

After MoonlightSonata

Adès: Concentric Paths | Yoshimatsu (moved to the Seconded List)

Nominated:
01 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) - omega
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
30 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
19 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
14 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
18 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
08 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
36 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
05 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
13 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
20 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
08 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
30 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
09 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
26 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
21 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
17 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Blancrocher

After omega

Hartmann - 6 / Takemitsu - November

Nominated:
01 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) - omega
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
30 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
19 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
14 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
18 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
08 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
36 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
05 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
13 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
13 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
20 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
08 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
30 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
09 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
26 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
21 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
17 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After Blancrocher:

Gubaidulina Viola / Dallapiccola

Nominated:
01 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) - omega
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
30 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
19 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
14 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
18 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
08 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
36 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
13 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
13 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
20 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
08 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
30 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
09 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
26 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
21 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
17 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After tdc:

Haas Limited / Scelsi

Nominated:
01 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998) - SimonNZ
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) - omega
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
30 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
19 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
14 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
18 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
08 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
36 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
13 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
20 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
08 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
30 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
09 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
27 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
21 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
17 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After SimonNZ

Dillon/Feldman

Nominated:
01 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998) - SimonNZ
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) - omega
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
*30 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)*
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
19 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
14 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
18 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
08 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
07 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
*37 Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)*
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
13 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
20 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
08 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
*30 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)*
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
09 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
27 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
21 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
17 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)

after nathanb

Messiaen St. François / Berio

Nominated:
01 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998) - SimonNZ
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) - omega
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
30 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
19 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
15 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
18 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
08 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
07 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
06 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
13 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
22 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
08 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
30 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
09 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
27 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
21 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
17 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SeptimalTritone

After GioCar

Feldman Crippled Symmetry, Cage 4'33"

Nominated:
01 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998) - SimonNZ
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) - omega
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
30 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
19 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
15 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
19 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
08 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
07 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
13 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
22 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
08 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
30 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
09 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
27 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
21 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
17 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After SeptimalTritone

Clyne THE VIOLIN (2009)/Cage 4' 33"

Nominated:
02 Clyne THE VIOLIN (2009)- Albert7
01 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998) - SimonNZ
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) - omega
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
30 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
19 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
15 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
20 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
08 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
07 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
13 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
22 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
08 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
30 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
03 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
09 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
27 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
21 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
17 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Albert7

Penderecki Jerusalem / Ligeti Chamber

Nominated:
02 Clyne THE VIOLIN (2009)- Albert7
01 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998) - SimonNZ
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) - omega
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
30 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
19 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
15 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
20 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
08 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
07 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
13 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
22 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
08 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
30 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
05 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
09 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
27 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
21 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
17 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

After Berghansson

Prokofiev/Kernis

Nominated:
02 Clyne THE VIOLIN (2009)- Albert7
01 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998) - SimonNZ
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) - omega
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
30 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
19 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
15 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
20 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
08 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
07 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
13 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
22 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
08 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
30 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
05 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
27 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
21 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
17 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Weston

After 20c

Babbit: All Set / Cage 4'33"

Nominated:
02 Clyne THE VIOLIN (2009)- Albert7
01 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998) - SimonNZ
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) - omega
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
30 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
21 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
15 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
21 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
08 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
07 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
13 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
22 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
08 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
30 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
05 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
27 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
21 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
17 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Weston

Penderecki / Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)

Nominated:
02 Clyne THE VIOLIN (2009)- Albert7
01 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998) - SimonNZ
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) - omega
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 - MoonlightSonata
01 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993) - PaulieGatto

Seconded
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
30 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
21 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
15 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
21 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
08 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
07 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
13 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
22 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
08 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
32 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
05 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
27 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
21 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
17 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After PaulieGatto/

Nono Prometeo/Carter

Nominated:
02 Clyne THE VIOLIN (2009)- Albert7
01 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998) - SimonNZ
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) - omega
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 - MoonlightSonata
01 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993) - PaulieGatto

Seconded
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
30 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
21 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
15 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
21 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
07 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
13 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
22 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
32 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
05 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
27 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
21 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
17 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Celloman

After Mahlerian

Hartmann / Lutoslawski

Nominated:
02 Clyne THE VIOLIN (2009)- Albert7
01 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998) - SimonNZ
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) - omega
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 - MoonlightSonata
01 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993) - PaulieGatto

Seconded
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
30 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
21 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
15 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
21 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
07 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
13 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
22 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
32 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
05 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
27 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
21 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
17 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After celloman

Threnody / Kurtag 2SQ

Nominated:
02 Clyne THE VIOLIN (2009)- Albert7
01 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998) - SimonNZ
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) - omega
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 - MoonlightSonata
01 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993) - PaulieGatto

Seconded
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
30 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
21 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
15 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
21 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
07 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
13 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
22 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
34 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
05 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
27 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
21 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
17 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MagneticGhost

After dogen

Threnody / Uaxuctum

Nominated:
02 Clyne THE VIOLIN (2009)- Albert7
01 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998) - SimonNZ
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) - omega
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 - MoonlightSonata
01 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993) - PaulieGatto

Seconded
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
30 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
21 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
15 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
21 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
07 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
13 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
22 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
09 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
36 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
05 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
21 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
17 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Boulez A / Part T

Nominated:
02 Clyne THE VIOLIN (2009)- Albert7
01 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998) - SimonNZ
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) - omega
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 - MoonlightSonata
01 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993) - PaulieGatto

Seconded
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
30 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
21 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
15 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
21 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
07 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
13 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
22 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
36 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
05 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
21 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
17 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## senza sordino

After mmblis

Tavener Song for Athene (sec) / Adams Nixon in China

Nominated:
02 Clyne THE VIOLIN (2009)- Albert7
01 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998) - SimonNZ
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) - omega
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
21 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
15 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
21 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
07 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
13 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
22 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
36 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
05 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
21 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
17 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
03 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## brotagonist

After senza sordino

Gubaidulina Offertorium / Stockhausen Kontakte

Nominated:
02 Clyne THE VIOLIN (2009)- Albert7
01 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998) - SimonNZ
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) - omega
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
21 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
15 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
21 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
07 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
26 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
13 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
22 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
36 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
05 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
21 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
03 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

After brotagonist:

Saariaho L'amour / Haas approximations

Nominated:
02 Clyne THE VIOLIN (2009)- Albert7
01 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998) - SimonNZ
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) - omega
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
24 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
21 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
15 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
21 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
07 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
26 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
16 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
13 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
22 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
36 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
05 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
15 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
12 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
21 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
03 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

after Trout

Andriessen / Riley in C

Nominated:
02 Clyne THE VIOLIN (2009)- Albert7
01 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998) - SimonNZ
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) - omega
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
26 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
21 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
15 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
21 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
07 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
02 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
26 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
16 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
13 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
22 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
36 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
05 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
16 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
12 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
21 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
03 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## maestro267

After GreenMamba

Penderecki 7 / Ginastera

Nominated:
02 Clyne THE VIOLIN (2009)- Albert7
01 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998) - SimonNZ
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) - omega
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
26 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
21 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
15 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
21 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
07 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
26 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
16 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
13 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
22 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
36 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
16 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
12 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
21 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
03 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SuperTonic

After maestro267

Threnody / Lutoslawki Concerto for Orchestra

Nominated:
02 Clyne THE VIOLIN (2009)- Albert7
01 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998) - SimonNZ
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) - omega
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
*31 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)*
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
26 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
21 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
15 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
21 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
07 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
26 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
16 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
22 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
*38 Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)*
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
16 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
12 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
21 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
03 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SuperTonic

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)

Updated board:
Nominated:
02 Clyne THE VIOLIN (2009)- Albert7
01 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998) - SimonNZ
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) - omega
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
26 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
21 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
15 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
21 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
07 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
26 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
16 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
22 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
16 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
12 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
21 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
03 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After Super:

Offertorium / Dillon

Nominated:
02 Clyne THE VIOLIN (2009)- Albert7
01 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998) - SimonNZ
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) - omega
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
26 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
21 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
15 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
21 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
08 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
16 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
22 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
10 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
16 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
12 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
21 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
02 Sylvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
03 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Azol

After tdc:

Rautavaara / Silvestrov

Nominated:
02 Clyne THE VIOLIN (2009)- Albert7
01 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998) - SimonNZ
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) - omega
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
26 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
21 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
15 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
21 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
08 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
16 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
22 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
12 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
12 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
16 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
12 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
21 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
03 Silvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
03 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

After Azol

Berio / Murail

Nominated:
02 Clyne THE VIOLIN (2009)- Albert7
01 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998) - SimonNZ
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) - omega
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
26 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
21 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
17 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
21 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
08 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
10 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
16 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
22 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
13 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
12 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
16 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
12 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
21 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
03 Silvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
03 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After GioCar
Ferneyhough / Tavener

Nominated:
02 Clyne THE VIOLIN (2009)- Albert7
01 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998) - SimonNZ
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) - omega
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
26 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
21 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
17 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
21 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
08 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
16 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
22 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
13 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
12 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
16 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
12 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
21 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
03 Silvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
05 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After MoonlightSonata:

Vasks / Saariaho L'amour

Nominated:
02 Clyne THE VIOLIN (2009)- Albert7
01 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998) - SimonNZ
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) - omega
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
26 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
21 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
17 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
21 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
08 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
16 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
22 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
13 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
12 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
16 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
13 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
21 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
03 Silvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After SimonNZ:

Babbitt All Set/Stravinsky Requiem Canticles

Nominated:
02 Clyne THE VIOLIN (2009)- Albert7
01 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998) - SimonNZ
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) - omega
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
26 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
23 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
17 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
21 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
08 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
16 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
22 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
13 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
12 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
16 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
13 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
21 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
03 Silvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

After Albert7

Adams H/Andriessen

Nominated:
02 Clyne THE VIOLIN (2009)- Albert7
01 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998) - SimonNZ
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) - omega
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded
03 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
33 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
14 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
27 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
23 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
17 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
21 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
08 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
16 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
22 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
13 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
12 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
16 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
13 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
21 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
03 Silvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After 20centrfuge

Adams Dharma / Harmonium

Nominated:
02 Clyne THE VIOLIN (2009)- Albert7
01 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998) - SimonNZ
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) - omega
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
33 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
16 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
27 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
23 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
17 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
21 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
15 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
08 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
16 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
22 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
13 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
12 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
16 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
13 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
21 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
03 Silvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Berg Hanson

Cage/Grisey

Nominated:
02 Clyne THE VIOLIN (2009)- Albert7
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) - omega
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
33 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
16 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
27 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
23 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
17 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
21 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
08 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
16 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
22 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
13 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
12 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
16 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
13 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
21 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
03 Silvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## senza sordino

After Nathanb

Vaughan Williams Sinfonia Antarctica Symphony #7 (nom) / Pärt Tabula Rasa 

Nominated:
02 Clyne THE VIOLIN (2009)- Albert7
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) - omega
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952) - Senza Sordino

Seconded
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
33 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
16 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
27 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
23 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
17 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
21 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
08 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
16 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
22 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
13 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
12 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
16 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
13 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
21 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
03 Silvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## brotagonist

There are so many I want to vote, that I can't keep track of what I've already voted 

After senza sordino

Messiaen Méditations / Shostakovich Symphony 15

Nominated:
02 Clyne THE VIOLIN (2009)- Albert7
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) - omega
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952) - Senza Sordino

Seconded
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
33 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
16 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
27 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
23 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
17 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
21 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
08 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
16 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
22 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
13 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
12 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
16 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
13 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
21 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
03 Silvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

After brotagonist:

Messiaen St. Francois / Saariaho L'amour

Nominated:
02 Clyne THE VIOLIN (2009)- Albert7
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
01 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) - omega
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952) - Senza Sordino

Seconded
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
33 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
16 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
27 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
23 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
17 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
21 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
08 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
16 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
24 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
13 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
12 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
16 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
21 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
03 Silvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

I'm surprised at how difficult it is to get Nixon in China pushed over the edge! I think it's the best opera since 1950. I guess I'm in the minority.


----------



## Guest

20centrfuge said:


> I'm surprised at how difficult it is to get Nixon in China pushed over the edge! I think it's the best opera since 1950. I guess I'm in the minority.


I don't think you're the minority. It's only going to be the third opera in the list, you know...

I certainly think it's better than Einstein On The Beach, myself, but I wouldn't put it in my top 10 of the last 50 years or anything


----------



## GreenMamba

Adams Nixon / Sandstrom (sec)

Nominated:
02 Clyne THE VIOLIN (2009)- Albert7
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952) - Senza Sordino

Seconded
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
35 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
16 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
27 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
23 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
17 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
21 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
08 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
16 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
24 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
13 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
12 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
16 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980) 
28 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
21 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
03 Silvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SuperTonic

After GreenMamba

Gubaidulina Offertorium / Henze Symphony No. 5 (nom)

Nominated:
02 Clyne THE VIOLIN (2009)- Albert7
01 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952) - Senza Sordino

Seconded
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
35 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
16 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
27 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
23 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
17 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
09 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
21 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
08 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
30 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
16 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
24 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
13 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
12 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
16 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
28 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
21 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
03 Silvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After ST

Boulez A / Boulez S

Nominated:
02 Clyne THE VIOLIN (2009)- Albert7
01 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952) - Senza Sordino

Seconded
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
35 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
16 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
27 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
23 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
17 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
10 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
21 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
08 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
30 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
16 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
24 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
13 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
12 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
16 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
28 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
21 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
03 Silvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

I have been working hard to try to promote more female composers for the final round . Anne Clyne especially.


----------



## KenOC

Albert7 said:


> I have been working hard to try to promote more female composers for the final round . Anne Clyne especially.


You would do that rather than promote what you think is the best music?


----------



## Albert7

KenOC said:


> You would do that rather than promote what you think is the best music?


The term "best music" is an arbitrary designation which is merely a social construct. It's an illusion at best.


----------



## SimonNZ

Albert7 said:


> I have been working hard to try to promote more female composers for the final round . Anne Clyne especially.


As you haven't yet voted for any of the Saariaho or Gubaidulina options, nor have you once voted for a female composer besides nominating Clyne, I don't really see how you can flatter yourself in this way, let alone say you're "working hard".

And what's all this "final round" business?


----------



## Albert7

SimonNZ said:


> As you haven't yet voted for any of the Saariaho or Gubaidulina options, nor have you once voted for a female composer besides nominating Clyne, I don't really see how you can flatter yourself in this way, let alone "working hard".
> 
> And what's all this "final round" business?


Good point... okay I will rectify that then


----------



## Mika

After Dogen

Adams Nixon / Boulez S

Nominated:
02 Clyne THE VIOLIN (2009)- Albert7
01 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952) - Senza Sordino

Seconded
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
37 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
16 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
27 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
23 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
17 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
21 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
08 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
30 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
16 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
24 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
13 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
12 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
16 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
28 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
21 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
03 Silvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika

Xenakis Persepolis / Schnittke viola

Nominated:
02 Clyne THE VIOLIN (2009)- Albert7
01 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952) - Senza Sordino

Seconded
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
37 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
16 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
27 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
23 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
17 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
21 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
08 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
30 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
16 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
24 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
13 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
12 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
16 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
28 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
03 Silvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
16 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After Moonlight:

Scelsi / Sciarrino

Adams Nixon / Boulez S

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
01 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952) - Senza Sordino

Seconded
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
37 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
16 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
27 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
23 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
17 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
21 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
08 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
30 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
16 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
24 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
13 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
12 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
16 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
30 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
11 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
03 Silvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
16 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika

Xenakis Persepolis / Schnittke viola

Nominated:
02 Clyne THE VIOLIN (2009)- Albert7
01 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952) - Senza Sordino

Seconded
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
37 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
16 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
27 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
23 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
17 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
21 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
08 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
30 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
16 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
24 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
13 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
12 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
16 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
28 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
03 Silvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
16 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Moonlight

Nixon / Haas approx

Nominated:
02 Clyne THE VIOLIN (2009)- Albert7
01 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952) - Senza Sordino

Seconded
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
*39 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)*
16 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
27 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
23 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
17 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
21 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
08 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
30 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
17 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
24 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
13 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
12 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
16 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
28 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
10 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
03 Silvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
16 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)

I think it's enshrined but my eyes are still full of sleep so forgive me if I'm wrong


----------



## SimonNZ

After Magnetic (putting my votes back in):

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
01 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952) - Senza Sordino

Seconded
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
*39 Adams: Nixon in China (1987)*
16 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
27 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
23 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
17 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
21 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
08 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
30 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
17 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
24 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
13 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
12 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
16 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
30 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
11 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
03 Silvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
16 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)

I think it's enshrined but my eyes are still full of sleep so forgive me if I'm wrong


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Looks like it is.

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
01 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952) - Senza Sordino

Seconded
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
16 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
27 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
23 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
17 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
21 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
08 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
30 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
17 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
24 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
13 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
12 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
16 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
30 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
11 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
03 Silvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
16 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MagneticGhost

Fixed Board inc SimonNZ's skipped vote

Nominated:
02 Clyne: The Violin (2009) - Albert7
01 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952) - Senza Sordino

Seconded
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
16 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
27 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
23 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
17 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
21 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
08 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
30 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
17 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
24 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
13 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
12 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
16 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
39 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
11 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
03 Silvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
16 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Post 1054 has been edited to include Simon's votes.


----------



## tdc

After MG:

Offertorium / Berio

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
01 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952) - Senza Sordino

Seconded
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
16 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
27 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
23 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
21 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
08 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
17 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
24 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
13 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
12 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
16 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
30 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
11 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
03 Silvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
16 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## science

after tdc: 

Cage 433 / Nono Iontananza 

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
01 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952) - Senza Sordino

Seconded
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
16 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
27 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
23 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
08 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
17 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
24 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
13 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
14 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
12 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
16 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
30 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
11 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
03 Silvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
16 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

after science

Grisey / Messiaen St. François

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
01 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952) - Senza Sordino

Seconded
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
16 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
27 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
23 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
08 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
17 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
13 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
14 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
12 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
16 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
30 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
11 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
03 Silvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
16 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Nereffid

after GioCar:

In C / VW (sec)


Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
01 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata

Seconded
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
16 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
27 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
23 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
08 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
17 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
13 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
14 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
12 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
30 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
11 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
03 Silvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
03 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
16 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

After GioCar

Andriessen/Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (nom)

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
01 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970) - 20cents
01 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952) - Senza Sordino

Seconded
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
16 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
29 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
23 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
08 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
17 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
13 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
14 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
12 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
16 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
30 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
11 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
03 Silvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
16 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## science

Fixing the collision: 

Nominated:
01 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970) - 20cents
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
01 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata

Seconded
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
16 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
29 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
23 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
08 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
17 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
13 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
14 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
12 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
30 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
11 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
03 Silvestrov - Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
03 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
16 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Azol

After science:

Rautavaara / Silvestrov

Nominated:
01 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970) - 20cents
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
01 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata

Seconded
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
16 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
29 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
23 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
08 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
17 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
13 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
14 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
30 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
11 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
03 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
16 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Azol

Saariaho/Stravinsky

Nominated:
01 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970) - 20cents
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
01 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata

Seconded
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
16 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
29 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
23 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
08 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
05 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
17 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
13 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
14 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
30 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
11 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
03 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
16 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After nathanb... revised to be corrected now

Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010); Feldman String Quartet 2

Nominated:
01 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970) - 20cents
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
01 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
16 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
29 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
23 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
10 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
08 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
17 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
13 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
14 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
30 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
11 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
03 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
16 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Albert, I have a sneaking suspicion that you're forgetting the rule of 4.


----------



## Albert7

nathanb said:


> Albert, I have a sneaking suspicion that you're forgetting the rule of 4.


Nope, only three nominations at the moment in queue.


----------



## Guest

Albert7 said:


> Nope, only three nominations at the moment in queue.


The rule refers to works you've nominated, whether they've remained unseconded or not. I believe you at least nominated one or two of those Feldman works, and the Ferneyhough...which definitely makes more than 4


----------



## Albert7

nathanb said:


> The rule refers to works you've nominated, whether they've remained unseconded or not. I believe you at least nominated one or two of those Feldman works, and the Ferneyhough...which definitely makes more than 4


Ironically I only nominated the Feldman's String Quartet 2 and that Ferneyhough so based on this interpretation, I am one over. Dangit.


----------



## Guest

Albert7 said:


> Ironically I only nominated the Feldman's String Quartet 2 and that Ferneyhough so based on this interpretation, I am one over. Dangit.


So what are you going to remove?


----------



## Albert7

dogen said:


> So what are you going to remove?


I could zonk the Tower piece then.


----------



## Mahlerian

After Albert7's updated board

Henze (seconding)/Babbitt Philomel

Nominated:
01 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970) - 20cents
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
16 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
29 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
23 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
08 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
17 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
03 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
13 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
14 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
30 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
11 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
03 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
16 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
05 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

good man.......


----------



## Guest

After Mahlerian

Haas Limited / Xenakis Tetras

Nominated:
01 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970) - 20cents
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
16 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
29 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
23 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
08 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
19 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
03 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
13 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
14 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
30 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
11 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
04 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
03 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
16 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After dogen

Murail / Stockhausen Momente

Nominated:
01 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970) - 20cents
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
16 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
29 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
23 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
08 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
19 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
03 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
15 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
14 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
30 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
11 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
03 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
16 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## calvinpv

After PaulieGatto

Boulez Pli selon pli (1989) / Boulez Anthèmes II

Nominated:
*02 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989) - calvinpv*
01 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970) - 20cents
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
16 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
29 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
23 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
*33 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)*
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
08 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
19 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
03 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
15 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
14 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
14 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
30 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
11 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
03 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
16 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## omega

After calvinpv
Pärt: Fratres / Boulez Anthèmes II

Nominated:
02 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989) - calvinpv
01 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970) - 20cents
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
16 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
29 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
23 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
34 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
08 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
19 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
03 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
15 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
14 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
30 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
11 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
03 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
16 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After omega:

Boulez A / Vasks

Nominated:
02 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989) - calvinpv
01 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970) - 20cents
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
16 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
29 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
23 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
08 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
19 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
03 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
15 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
14 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
30 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
11 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
03 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
16 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Saariaho L'amour / Reich Trains

Nominated:
02 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989) - calvinpv
01 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970) - 20cents
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
16 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
14 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
29 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
23 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
08 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
19 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
03 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
15 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
14 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
17 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
18 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
30 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
11 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
03 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
16 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Blancrocher

After Trout

Rihm / Ades

Nominated:
02 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989) - calvinpv
01 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970) - 20cents
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
16 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
29 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
23 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
08 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
19 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
03 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
15 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
14 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
18 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
30 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
11 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
03 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
16 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

after blancrocher

Grisey Chants / Reich Trains

Nominated:
02 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989) - calvinpv
01 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970) - 20cents
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
16 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
29 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
23 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
08 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
19 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
03 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
15 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
14 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
29 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
18 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
30 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
11 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
03 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
16 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Hmm...there's a whopping 7 composers from the seconded list that I've never listened to. This won't do!


----------



## MagneticGhost

After GreenMamba

Uaxuctum / Boulez Pli

Nominated:

01 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970) - 20cents
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
16 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
29 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
23 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
03 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
08 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
19 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
03 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
15 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
14 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
29 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
18 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
32 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
11 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
03 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
16 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## senza sordino

After MagneticGhost

Barber Piano / Reich Different Trains

Nominated:

01 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970) - 20cents
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
16 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
29 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
23 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
03 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
08 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
19 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
03 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
15 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
14 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
18 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
32 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
11 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
03 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
16 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Celloman

After senza sordino

Barber Piano / Lutoslawski Concerto

Nominated:

01 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970) - 20cents
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
16 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
29 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
23 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
27 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
03 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
08 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
06 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
07 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
19 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
03 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
15 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
15 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
14 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
18 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
32 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
11 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
03 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
16 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

Barber piano/Gubaidulina Viola

Someone please add for me?


----------



## Skilmarilion

after celloman and 20centr

Shostakovich (15) / Glass (Satyagraha)

*Nominated:*

01 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970) - 20cents
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

*Seconded:*
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
16 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
29 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
23 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
03 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
08 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
19 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
03 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
15 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
15 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
14 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
18 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
32 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
11 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
03 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
16 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

after skilmarilion

Gubaidulina Offertorium / Grisey

Nominated:

01 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970) - 20cents
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
16 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
29 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
23 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
03 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
08 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
34 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
19 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
03 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
15 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
15 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
14 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
18 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
32 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
11 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
03 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
16 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After GioCar
Persepolis / Requiem Canticles

Nominated:

01 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970) - 20cents
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
16 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
29 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
23 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
03 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
08 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
34 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
19 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
03 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
15 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
15 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
14 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
18 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
32 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
11 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
14 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
04 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
03 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
18 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
02 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Moonlight

Yoshimatsu / Tavener

Nominated:
01 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970) - 20cents
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
16 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
29 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
23 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
03 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
08 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
34 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
19 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
03 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
15 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
15 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
14 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
18 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
32 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
11 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
14 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
03 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
18 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SeptimalTritone

After berghansson

Stravinsky Requiem Canticles / Xenakis Persepolis

Nominated:
01 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970) - 20cents
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
16 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
29 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
23 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
03 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
08 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
34 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
19 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
03 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
15 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
15 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
14 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
18 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
32 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
11 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
16 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
03 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After ST:

Crumb / Scelsi

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
16 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
29 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
23 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
03 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970) 
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
08 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
34 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
19 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
03 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
15 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
15 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
14 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
18 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
33 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
11 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
16 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
03 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Simon

Cage/Scelsi

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
16 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
29 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
23 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
03 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970) 
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
08 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
34 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
19 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
03 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
15 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
15 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
14 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
18 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
34 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
11 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
16 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
03 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After nathanb:

Offertorium / Dillon

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
16 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
29 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
23 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
03 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970) 
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
36 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
19 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
03 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
15 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
15 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
14 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
18 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
34 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
11 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
16 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
03 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Boulez A / Vasks

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
16 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
29 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
23 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
03 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
36 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
19 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
03 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
15 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
02 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
15 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
14 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
18 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
34 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
11 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
16 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
03 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After mmsbls

Maderna/Babbitt All Set

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
16 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
29 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
03 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
36 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
19 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
03 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
15 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
04 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
15 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
14 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
18 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
34 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
11 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
16 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
03 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

After Mahlerian
leaders in red

Barber/Andriessen

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
16 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
30 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
03 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
36 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
19 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
03 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
15 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
04 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
15 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
14 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
18 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
34 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
11 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
16 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
12 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
03 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After 20c

Ligeti PC / Takemitsu Requiem

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
16 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
30 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
03 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
36 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
19 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
03 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
15 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
04 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
15 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
14 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
18 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
34 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
11 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
16 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
03 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

After GreenMamba:

Haas approximations / Stravinsky Requiem

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
16 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
30 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
03 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
36 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
21 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
03 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
15 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
04 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
15 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
14 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
18 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
34 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
11 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
17 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
03 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## senza sordino

After Trout

Lutosławski Concerto for orchestra / Shostakovich 15

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
16 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
30 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
03 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
36 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
21 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
03 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
17 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
04 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
15 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
14 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
18 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
34 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
11 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
30 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
17 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
03 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## KenOC

After Senza

Shostakovich Symphony 15, Adams Dharma

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
17 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
30 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
03 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
36 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
21 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
03 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
11 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
17 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
04 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
15 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
14 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
18 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
34 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
11 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
32 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
17 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
03 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Ken

Boulez A / Kurtag 3SQ

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
17 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
30 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
03 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
36 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
21 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
03 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
17 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
04 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
15 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
14 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
18 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
34 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
11 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
32 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
17 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
03 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

After dogen

Henze / Murail

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
17 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
30 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
03 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
36 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
21 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
17 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
04 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
16 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
14 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
18 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
34 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
11 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
32 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
17 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
03 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After GioCar

Saariaho: L'Amour / Andriessen

*Nominated*:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

*Seconded*:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
17 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
31 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
03 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
36 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
21 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
17 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
04 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
16 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
14 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
20 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
34 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
11 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
06 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
32 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
17 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
03 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Shostkovich P&F / Sciarrino

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
17 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
31 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
03 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
36 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
21 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
17 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
04 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
16 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
14 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
20 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
34 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
32 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
17 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
03 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Moonlight

Maderna / Trains

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
17 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
31 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
03 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
36 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
21 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
17 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
16 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
14 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
31 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
20 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
34 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
32 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
17 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
03 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After MagneticGhost

Boulez plu selon pli / Ligeti chamber concerto 

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
17 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
31 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
36 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
21 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
17 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
16 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
14 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
31 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
20 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
34 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
32 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
17 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
03 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After CoAG

Sciarrino / Haas Limited

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
17 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
31 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
36 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
22 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
17 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
16 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
14 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
31 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
20 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
34 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
14 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
32 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
17 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
03 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Blancrocher

After SimonNZ

Lutoslawski - Concerto for Orchestra / Ligeti - Piano Concerto

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
17 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
31 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
36 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
22 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
17 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
19 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
16 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
14 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
31 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
20 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
34 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
14 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
32 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
17 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
03 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Weston

After Blancocher

Shostakovich: Symphony 15 / Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
17 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
31 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
36 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
22 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
17 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
11 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
19 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
16 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
14 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
31 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
04 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
20 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
34 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
14 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
34 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
18 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
03 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)

I had been holding off on the Shostakovich since I find his humor a little crude or just silly, but when he's not trying to be funny, he's profound. I didn't quite get what he was doing in the opening to Symphony 15 until I read a little about it.


----------



## tdc

After Weston:

Reich Desert / López

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Rääts, Concerto for chamber orchestra No. 1 (1961) - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
17 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
31 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
36 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
22 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
17 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
19 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
16 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
14 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
10 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
31 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
20 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
34 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
14 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
34 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
18 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
03 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

If I'm not mistaken, Rääts has had over a week now.

After tdc

Nono/Nono

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
17 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
31 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
36 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
22 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
17 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
19 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
16 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
12 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
31 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
20 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
34 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
14 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
34 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
18 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
03 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

Nathanb after

Barber, Shost SQ 8

Please add for me!


----------



## Weston

[Deleting] never mind - I am mathematically challenged today. Sorry.


----------



## Guest

A wild 20centrfuge appears! Says:

After nathanb

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
17 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
31 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
36 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
22 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
17 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
19 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
16 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
12 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
31 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
20 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
34 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
14 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
15 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
34 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
18 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
03 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Celloman

After 20centrfuge

Stockhausen Kontakte / Vaughan Williams

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
17 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
31 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
36 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
22 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
17 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
19 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
16 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
12 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
31 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
20 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
34 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
14 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
15 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
34 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
20 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
18 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
04 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Celloman

Boulez A / Haas Limited

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
17 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
31 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
36 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
23 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
17 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
19 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
16 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
12 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
31 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
20 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
34 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
14 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
15 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
34 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
20 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
18 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
11 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
04 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After dogen

Maderna / Takemitsu November

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
17 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
31 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
36 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
23 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
17 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
19 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
16 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
12 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
31 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
20 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
34 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
14 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
15 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
34 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
20 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
18 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
04 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

I'll fix it................


----------



## PaulieGatto

Oh no I fixed it already it's good


----------



## Guest

dupe.................


----------



## Mahlerian

After PaulieGatto

Takemitsu Steps/Saariaho L'Amour

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
17 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
31 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
36 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
23 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
17 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
19 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
16 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
12 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
31 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
34 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
14 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
15 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
34 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
20 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
18 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
04 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SuperTonic

After Mahlerian

Lutoslawski Concerto for Orchestra / Murail Gondwana

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
17 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
31 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
36 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
23 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
17 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
17 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
12 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
11 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
31 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
34 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
14 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
15 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
34 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
20 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
18 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
04 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After SuperTonic:

Part T / Boulez A

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
17 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
31 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
*43 Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)*
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
*36 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)*
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
23 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
17 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
17 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
12 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
31 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
34 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
14 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
15 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
34 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
20 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
18 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
04 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
17 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
31 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
36 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
23 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
17 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
17 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
12 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
31 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
34 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
14 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
15 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
34 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
20 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
18 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
04 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Guys, just fyi, my best buddy in Dallas likes classical music too. He loves Schoenberg, Webern, and Berg, and I've turned his attention in a few more contemporary directions. He hasn't covered the majority of the bases yet, but I'm here to tell you _he will be disappointed if I link him this list without any Nono enshrined!_


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Ligeti PC / Saariaho L'amour 

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
17 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
31 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
36 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
23 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
17 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
12 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
31 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
22 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
34 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
14 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
15 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
34 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
20 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
18 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
04 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MagneticGhost

After trout

Subliminally coerced into voting for Nono 

Nono / Haas

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
17 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
31 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
36 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
24 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
17 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
17 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
12 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
31 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
22 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
34 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
14 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
15 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
34 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
20 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
18 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
04 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)[/QUOTE]


----------



## GreenMamba

After Mag Ghost

(No law says nathanb's friend can sign in and vote !)

Gub Off / Reich DT

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
17 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
31 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
38 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
24 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
17 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
17 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
12 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
22 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
34 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
14 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
15 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
34 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
20 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
18 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
04 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After GreenMamba

Haas: LA / Murail

*Nominated:*
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

*
*:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
17 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
31 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
38 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
26 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
06 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
17 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
12 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
22 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
34 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
14 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
15 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
34 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
20 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
18 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
04 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
PMD / RVW

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7


:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
17 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
31 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
03 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
38 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
26 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
17 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
12 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
22 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
34 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
14 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
15 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
34 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
20 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
18 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

After MS

Gub O/Crumb 

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7


:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
17 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
31 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
40 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
26 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
17 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
12 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
22 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
34 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
14 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
15 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
34 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
20 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
18 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

Offertorium only needs one point


----------



## tdc

After 20:

Saariaho L'amour / Offertorium

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
17 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
31 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
*41 Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)*
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
26 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
17 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
12 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
24 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
34 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
14 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
15 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
34 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
20 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
18 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)


New Board:

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7


04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
17 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
31 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) 
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979) 09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
26 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
17 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
12 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
24 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
34 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
14 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
15 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
34 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
20 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
18 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After tdc

Saariaho/Messiaen

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded: 
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
17 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
31 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) 
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979) 09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
26 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
17 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
12 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
26 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
34 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
14 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
15 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
34 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
20 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
18 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After nathanb

Andriessen / Ligeti Piano

Nominated:
02 Clyne: The Violin (2009) - Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded: 
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
17 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
33 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) 
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979) 09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
26 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
17 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
12 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
26 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
34 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
14 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
15 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
34 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
20 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
18 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After nathanb:

Scelsi / Sciarrino

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded: 
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
17 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
31 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) 
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979) 09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
26 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
17 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
12 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
26 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
36 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
15 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
15 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
34 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
20 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
18 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
06 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After simon

Scelsi / Xenakis Tetras



Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded: 
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
17 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
31 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) 
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979) 09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
26 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
17 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
12 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
26 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
38 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
15 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
15 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
34 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
20 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
18 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
07 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

^I don't think the numbers got changed there.


----------



## Guest

SimonNZ said:


> ^I don't think the numbers got changed there.


36 - 38
6 - 7

???


----------



## SimonNZ

Odd...its different now then when I first looked...

Apologies.


----------



## Guest

SimonNZ said:


> Odd...its different now then when I first looked...
> 
> Apologies.


No prob. Dunno how others do this, but I copy/paste the previous poster then edit it as quick as poss. I think you must have loaded the page in that little window!


----------



## Trout

I think we lost berghansson's vote in there.

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded: 
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
17 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
33 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) 
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979) 09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
26 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
17 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
12 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
26 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
38 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
15 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
15 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
34 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
20 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
18 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
07 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

Trout said:


> I think we lost berghansson's vote in there.


I'm not seeing any berghansson posts recently inn this thread.

EDIT: Ah, he changed his name to Cygenoir. You are correct about him being skipped.


----------



## SimonNZ

I think its the one between me and nathanb (and he must recently have changed his name)

ergo: my fault again, mea culpa


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Scelsi / haas appro

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded: 
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
17 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
33 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) 
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979) 09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
27 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
17 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
12 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
26 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
40 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
15 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
15 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
34 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
20 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
18 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
07 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Ades / Vasks

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
17 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
17 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
33 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
23 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979) 09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
27 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
17 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
12 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
26 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
40 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
15 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
15 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
34 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
20 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
18 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
05 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
07 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Weston

After mmsbls

Vaughan Williams!!!! / Cage 4'33"

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
17 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
17 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
33 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979) 09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
27 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
17 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
12 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
26 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
40 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
15 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
15 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
34 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
20 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
18 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
07 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
07 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)

I wanted to give all three votes to Vaughan Williams. I was thinking the Symphony No. 7 was in the 1940s.


----------



## tortkis

After Weston

Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura / Takemitsu: November Steps

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
17 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
17 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
33 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979) 09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
27 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
19 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
12 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
26 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
40 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
15 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
15 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
34 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
20 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
18 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
07 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
07 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

After tortkis:

Adams Dharma / Stravinsky Requiem

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
19 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
17 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
33 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979) 09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
27 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
19 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
12 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
26 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
40 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
15 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
15 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
34 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
20 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
07 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
07 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After Trout

Nono Prometeo/Stockhausen Kontakte

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
19 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
17 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
33 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
27 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
04 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
19 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
14 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
26 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
40 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
15 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
15 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
34 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
07 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
07 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## science

after Mahlerian: 

Shost SQ 8 / Luto cello 

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
19 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
17 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
33 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
27 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
19 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
14 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
26 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
40 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
15 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
34 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
07 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
07 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Becca

Weston said:


> I wanted to give all three votes to Vaughan Williams. I was thinking the Symphony No. 7 was in the 1940s.


It crosses the boundary - RVW wrote the music for the movie in 1949 then took much of the material to make the symphony in 1952.


----------



## Becca

after Science:

RVW symphony #8 / Christopher Theofanidas - Rainbow Body

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7
02 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956) - Becca

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
19 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
17 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
33 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
27 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
19 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
14 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
26 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
40 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
15 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
34 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
07 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
07 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After Becca

Maderna / Sciarrino

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7
02 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956) - Becca

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
19 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
17 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
33 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
27 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
19 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
14 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
26 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
10 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
40 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
34 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
07 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
07 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)

Current top 5
40 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
34 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
33 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
33 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
32 Reich: Different Trains (1988)


----------



## senza sordino

After GreenMamba

Vasks Distant Light / Saariaho Six Japanese Gardens

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7
02 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956) - Becca

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
19 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
17 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
33 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
27 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
19 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
14 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
26 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
40 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
34 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
12 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
07 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
07 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)

Current top 5
40 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
34 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
33 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
33 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
32 Reich: Different Trains (1988)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After senza sordino

Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961) / Scelsi

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961) - PaulieGatto
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7
02 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956) - Becca

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
19 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
17 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
33 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
27 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
19 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
14 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
26 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
*41 Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)*
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
*34 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)*
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
12 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
07 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
07 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961) - PaulieGatto
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7
02 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956) - Becca

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
19 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
17 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
33 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
12 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
27 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
19 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
14 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
26 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
34 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
12 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
07 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
07 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After PG
Ferneyhough / Persepolis

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961) - PaulieGatto
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7
02 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956) - Becca

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
19 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
17 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
33 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
27 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
19 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
14 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
26 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
34 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
12 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
07 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
07 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## KenOC

After Moonlight

Shostakovich 15, Adams Dharma

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961) - PaulieGatto
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7
02 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956) - Becca

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
 17 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
33 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
27 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
19 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
14 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
19 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
26 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
36 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
12 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
07 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
07 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After Kenny

Haas: LA / Rihm

*Nominated*:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961) - PaulieGatto
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7
02 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956) - Becca

*Seconded*:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
17 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
33 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
29 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
19 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
14 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
20 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
26 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
36 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
12 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
07 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
05 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
07 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)[/QUOTE]


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After ptr

Xenakis nomos alpha / Ligeti atmospheres 

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7
02 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956) - Becca

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
17 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
33 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
29 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
03 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
19 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
14 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
20 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
26 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
36 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
12 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
07 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
07 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

After ComposerOfAvantGarde

Nono La Lontananza/Barber

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7
02 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956) - Becca

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
17 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
33 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
29 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
03 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
21 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
14 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
20 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
26 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
36 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
12 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
07 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
07 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

After 20centrfuge

Grisey / Ligeti A

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7
02 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956) - Becca

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
17 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
33 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
09 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
08 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
29 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
04 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
21 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
14 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
20 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
26 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
36 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
12 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
07 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
07 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

20centrfuge changed a bit while I was voting. I think the board it's ok now but please double-check.


----------



## tdc

After GioCar:

Gubaidulina Viola / Dillon

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7
02 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956) - Becca

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
17 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
33 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
29 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
04 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
21 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
14 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
20 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
26 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
36 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
12 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
07 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
07 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After tdc:

Saariaho L'amour / Haas Limited

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7
02 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956) - Becca

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
17 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
33 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
30 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
04 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
21 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
14 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
20 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
28 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
36 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
12 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
07 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
07 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Blancrocher

After SimonNZ

Saariaho L'amour / Nono - Lontananza

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7
02 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956) - Becca

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
17 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
33 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
30 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
04 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
22 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
14 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
20 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
30 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
36 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
12 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
07 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
07 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Blancrocher

Haas Limited / Andriessen


Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7
02 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956) - Becca

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
17 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
34 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
32 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
04 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
22 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
14 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
20 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
30 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
36 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
12 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
07 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
07 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Celloman

After dogen

Barber / Vaughan Williams #8


Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
17 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
34 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
32 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
04 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
22 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
14 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
20 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
30 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
36 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
12 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
07 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
07 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Celloman

Boulez/Cage

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
17 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
34 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
13 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
32 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
04 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
22 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
14 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
20 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
30 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
36 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
12 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
07 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
07 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After nathanb:

Ades / Lutoslawski Concerto

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
19 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
34 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
13 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
32 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
04 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
22 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
22 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
14 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
20 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
30 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
36 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
12 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
07 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
07 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsble

Haas LA / Shosty 15

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
19 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
34 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
13 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
34 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
04 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
22 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
22 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
14 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
20 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
30 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
37 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
12 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
07 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
07 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After MagneticGhost

Messiaen St Francois/Carter

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
19 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
34 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
13 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
10 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
34 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
04 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
22 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
22 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
14 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
20 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
30 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
37 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
12 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
07 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
07 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SuperTonic

After Mahlerian

Lutoslawksi Concerto for Orchestra / Nono La lontananza

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
19 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
34 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
13 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
10 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
34 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
04 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
24 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
23 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
14 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
20 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
30 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
37 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
12 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
07 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
07 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After ST

Andriessen / Kurtag 2

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
19 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
36 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
13 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
10 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
34 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
16 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
04 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
24 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
23 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
14 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
20 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
30 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
37 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
12 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
07 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
07 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

After GreenMamba:

Saariaho L'amour / Reich Trains

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
19 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
36 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
13 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
10 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
34 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
16 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
04 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
24 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
23 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
14 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
33 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
20 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
32 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
37 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
12 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
07 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
07 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout

Ligeti A / Messiaen St

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
19 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
36 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
13 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
10 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
34 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
16 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
06 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
24 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
23 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
14 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
33 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
20 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
32 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
37 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
13 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
12 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
07 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
07 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Cygnenoir:

Andriessen / Stravinsky Agon

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
19 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
38 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
13 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
10 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
34 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
16 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
06 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
24 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
23 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
14 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
33 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
20 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
32 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
37 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
12 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
07 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
07 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## science

after PG:

Shost SQ 8 / Part Tabula Rasa 

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
19 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
38 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
13 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
10 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
34 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
16 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
06 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
24 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
23 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
14 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
14 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
16 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
33 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
20 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
32 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
37 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
12 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
07 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
07 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

after Science:

Andriessen/Fratres

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
19 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
40 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
13 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
10 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
34 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
16 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
06 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
24 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
23 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
14 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
14 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
17 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
33 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
20 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
32 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
37 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
12 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
07 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
07 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After 20

Andriessen/xenakis Tetras

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
19 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
42 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
13 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
10 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
34 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
16 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
06 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
24 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
23 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
14 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
14 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
17 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
33 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
20 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
32 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
37 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
12 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
07 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After dogen

Tabula Rasa / RVW7

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
19 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
42 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
13 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
10 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
34 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
16 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
06 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
24 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
23 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
14 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
17 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
33 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
20 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
32 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandstrom: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
37 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
12 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
08 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After MS

Haas LA / Rihm

*Nominated*:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

*Seconded*:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
19 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
42 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
13 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
10 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
36 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
16 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
06 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
24 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
23 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
14 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
17 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
33 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
32 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
37 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
12 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
08 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After ptr:

Vasks / Kurtag Microludes

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
19 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
42 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
13 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
10 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
36 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
17 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
06 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
24 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
23 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
14 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
17 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
33 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
32 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
22 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
37 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
14 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
08 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After SimonNZ:

Schnittke Viola / Kurtag Microludes 

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
19 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
42 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
13 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
10 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
36 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
06 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
24 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
23 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
14 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
17 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
33 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
32 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
37 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
14 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
08 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

Trout said:


> I think we lost berghansson's vote in there.


We've lost him. He is no more. This is an ex-berghansson! 

(I didn't want to use my surname anymore...)


----------



## GreenMamba

Cygnenoir said:


> We've lost him. He is no more. This is an ex-berghansson!
> 
> (I didn't want to use my surname anymore...)


So you're using your first name now?


----------



## KenOC

After TDC:

Shostakovich Symphony 15, Adams Dharma

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
19 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
42 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
13 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
10 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
36 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
06 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
24 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
23 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
14 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
17 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
33 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
32 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
39 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
14 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
08 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Ken

Saariaho/Nono

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
19 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
42 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
13 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
10 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
36 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
06 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
24 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
23 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
15 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
17 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
33 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
34 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
39 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
14 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
08 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Weston

After nathanb

VW-Symphony 7 / Ades - violin concerto

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
20 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
42 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
13 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
10 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
36 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
06 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
24 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
23 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
15 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
17 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
33 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
34 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
39 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
14 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
10 Vaughan Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)

I'm still mathematically challenged. I took away a point from Ades instead of bestowing one at first. I think it's the rush to avoid embarrassing crashes.)


----------



## senza sordino

After Weston

VW-Symphony 7 / Vasks Distant light 

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
20 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
42 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
13 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
10 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
36 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
06 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
24 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
23 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
15 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
17 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
33 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
34 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
39 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
15 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
12 Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

After senza sordino:

Adams Dharma / Messiaen St. Francois

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
23 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
20 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
42 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
13 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
10 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
36 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
06 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
24 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
23 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
15 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
17 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
33 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
34 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
39 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
15 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
12 Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Ades / Vasks

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
23 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
22 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
42 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
13 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
10 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
36 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
06 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
24 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
23 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
15 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
17 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
33 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
34 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
39 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
16 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
12 Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

after mmsbls

Grisey / Andriessen

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
23 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
22 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
43 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
13 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
10 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
36 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
06 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
24 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
23 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
15 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
17 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
33 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
34 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
39 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
16 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
12 Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Celloman

after GreenMamba

Lutoslawski Concerto for Orchestra / Shostakovich SQ

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
23 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
22 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
43 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
24 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
13 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
10 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
36 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
06 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
26 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
23 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
15 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
17 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
33 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
34 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
39 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
16 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
12 Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After Celloman

Saariaho L'Amour/Babbitt All Set

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
23 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
22 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
43 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
25 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
13 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
06 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
10 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
36 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
06 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
26 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
23 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
15 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
17 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
33 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
36 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
39 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
16 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
12 Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tortkis

After Mahlerian

Haas: Limited Approximations / Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
23 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
22 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
43 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
25 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
13 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
10 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
38 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
06 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
26 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
23 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
15 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
17 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
33 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
36 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
39 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
16 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
12 Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

After TORTKIS

Andriessen/Barber
Andriessen only needs one point!

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
23 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
22 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
45 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
25 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
37 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
13 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
10 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
26 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
38 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
06 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
26 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
23 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
15 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
17 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
33 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
36 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
39 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
16 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
12 Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After 20 *(Next voter please do the elevation of Andriessen!)*

Haas: SQ3 / Andriessen

*Nominated*:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
23 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
22 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
* 46 Andriessen: De Staat (1976)*
25 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
37 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
13 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
10 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
28 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
38 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
06 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
26 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
23 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
15 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
17 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
33 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
36 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
39 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
16 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
12 Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
23 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
22 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
25 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
37 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
13 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
10 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
28 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
38 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
06 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
26 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
23 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
15 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
17 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
33 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
36 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
39 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
05 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
16 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
12 Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After enshrinement
Tavener / Shostakovich Symphony 15

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
23 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
22 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
25 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
37 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
13 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
10 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
28 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
38 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
06 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
26 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
23 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
15 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
17 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
33 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
36 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
40 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
16 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
12 Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After Moonlight:

Haas Limited / Saariaho L'amour

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
23 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
22 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
25 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
37 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
18 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
13 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
10 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
28 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
40 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
06 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
26 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
23 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
15 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
17 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
33 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
37 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
40 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
16 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
12 Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

After SimonNZ

Haas Limited / Berio

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
23 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
22 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
25 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
37 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
19 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
13 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
10 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
28 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
42 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
06 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
26 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
23 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
15 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
17 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
33 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
37 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
40 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
16 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
12 Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After giocar

Haas Limited / ligeti atmos

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
23 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
22 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
25 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
37 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
19 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
13 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
10 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
28 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
44 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
26 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
23 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
15 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
17 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
33 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
37 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
08 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
40 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
16 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
12 Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MagneticGhost

After dogen

Haas Limited / Salonen

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
23 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
22 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
25 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
37 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
19 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
13 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
10 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
28 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
46 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
12 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
26 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
23 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
15 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
17 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
33 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
37 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
09 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
40 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
16 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
12 Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After MG:

Berio / López

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
23 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
22 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
25 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
37 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
13 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
10 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
28 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
46 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
26 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
23 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
15 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
17 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
07 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
33 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
37 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
09 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
40 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
16 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
12 Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc

Prokofiev / Penderecki

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
23 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
22 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
25 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
37 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
13 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
10 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
28 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
46 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
26 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
23 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
15 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
17 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
33 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
37 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
09 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
40 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
16 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
12 Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Cygnenoir

Adès / Boulez pli

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
23 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
24 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
25 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
37 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
13 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
10 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
28 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
46 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
26 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
23 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
15 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
17 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
33 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
37 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
09 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
40 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
16 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
12 Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

After COAG
Barber/Haas

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
23 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
24 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
25 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
39 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
13 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
10 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
28 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
*47 Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)*
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
26 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
23 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
15 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
17 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
33 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
37 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
09 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
*40 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)*
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
16 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
12 Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
23 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
24 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
25 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
39 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
13 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
10 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
28 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
26 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
23 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
15 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
17 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
33 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
37 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
09 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
40 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
16 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
12 Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SuperTonic

After 20centrfuge

Lutoslawski C for O / Nono La lontananza

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
23 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
24 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
25 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
39 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
13 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
10 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
28 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
28 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
18 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
24 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
15 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
17 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
33 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
37 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
09 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
40 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
16 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
12 Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

A Wild COAG Appears!

After SuperTonic

Murail/Messiaen

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
23 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
24 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
25 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
39 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
13 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
10 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
28 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
28 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
20 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
24 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
15 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
17 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
33 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
37 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
09 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
40 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
16 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
12 Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After nathanb:

Ades / Vasks

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
23 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
26 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
25 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
39 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
13 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
10 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
28 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
28 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
20 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
24 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
15 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
17 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
33 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
37 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
09 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
40 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
17 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
12 Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After mmsbls

Reich DT / Ligeti PC

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
23 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
26 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
25 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
39 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
13 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
10 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
28 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
28 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
20 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
24 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
15 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
17 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
35 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
37 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
09 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
40 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
17 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
12 Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Blancrocher

After GreenMamba

Salonen / Duckworth

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
23 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
26 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
25 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
39 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
13 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
10 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
05 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
28 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
28 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
20 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
24 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
15 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
17 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
35 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
37 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
11 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
40 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
17 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
12 Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Blanrocher:

Murail / Nono Promo

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
23 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
26 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
25 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
39 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
13 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
10 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
05 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
28 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
28 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
22 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
24 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
17 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
35 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
37 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
11 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
40 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
17 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
12 Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
03 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## brotagonist

This is going way to fast for me  I still haven't managed to listen to one piece yet, that I didn't know previously 

After PaulieGatto:

Carter Symphonia/Zimmermann Soldaten

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
23 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
26 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
25 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
39 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
13 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
05 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
28 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
28 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
22 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
24 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
17 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
35 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
37 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
11 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
40 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
17 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
12 Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
04 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After Brotagonist

Saariaho/Ligeti Double Concerto

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
23 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
26 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
25 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
39 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
13 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
24 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
05 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
28 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
28 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
22 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
24 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
17 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
35 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
39 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
11 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
40 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
17 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
12 Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
04 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Celloman

After brotagonist

Barber concerto / Cage 4'33"

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
23 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
26 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
25 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
41 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
13 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
25 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
05 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
28 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
28 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
22 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
24 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
17 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
35 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
37 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
11 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
40 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
17 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
12 Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
04 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

After Celloman:

Saariaho L'amour / Ligeti PC

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
23 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
26 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
25 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
41 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
13 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
25 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
05 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
28 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
28 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
22 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
24 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
17 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
35 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
39 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
11 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
40 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
21 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
17 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
12 Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
04 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Reich DT / Kontakte

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
23 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
26 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
25 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
41 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
13 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
25 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
05 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
12 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
28 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
05 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
28 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
22 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
24 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
17 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
39 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
11 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
40 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
17 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
12 Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
04 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After MG (Adding Mahlerian's jump vote! (Saariaho/Ligeti Double Concert)

Haas / Gubaidulina: Canticle

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
23 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
26 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
25 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
41 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
13 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
25 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
05 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
13 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
30 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
28 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
22 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
24 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
17 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
18 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
41 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
11 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
40 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
17 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
12 Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
04 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
In C / Prokofiev

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
23 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
26 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
25 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
41 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
13 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
25 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
05 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
13 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
30 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
28 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
22 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
24 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
17 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
14 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
20 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
41 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
11 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
40 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
17 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
12 Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
04 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Moon

Boulez Sur / Haas

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
23 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
26 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005) 
25 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
41 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
25 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
05 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
13 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
31 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
28 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
22 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
24 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
17 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
14 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
20 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
41 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
11 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
40 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
17 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
12 Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
04 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tortkis

After dogen

Riley: In C / Ligeti: Chamber Concerto

Nominated:
02 Clyne The Violin (2009)- Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas - Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
23 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
26 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
25 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
41 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
25 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
05 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
13 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
31 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
11 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
28 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
22 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
24 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
17 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
14 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
22 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
41 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
11 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
40 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
17 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
12 Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
04 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tortkis

Glass Akhnaten / Pärt Fratres

Nominated:
02 Clyne: The Violin (2009) - Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
23 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
26 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
25 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
41 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
25 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
05 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
13 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
31 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
11 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
28 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
22 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
24 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
18 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
14 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
22 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
41 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
11 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
16 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
40 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
17 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
12 Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
04 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After Cygnenoir:

Saariaho L'amour / Sciarrino

Nominated:
02 Clyne: The Violin (2009) - Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
23 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
26 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
25 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
41 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
25 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
05 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
13 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
31 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
11 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
28 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
22 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
24 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
18 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
14 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
22 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
43 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
11 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
17 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
40 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
17 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
12 Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
04 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After SimonNZ:

Saariaho L'Amour / Ligeti Chamber 

Nominated:
02 Clyne: The Violin (2009) - Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
23 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
26 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
25 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
41 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
25 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
20 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
05 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
13 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
31 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
12 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
28 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
22 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
24 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
18 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
14 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
22 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
45 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
11 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
17 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
40 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
17 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
12 Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
04 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After tdc

Maderna/Cage

Nominated:
02 Clyne: The Violin (2009) - Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
23 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
26 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
25 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
41 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
25 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
05 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
13 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
31 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
12 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
28 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
22 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
24 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
18 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
14 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
22 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
45 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
11 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
17 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
40 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
17 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
12 Williams Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
04 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Weston

After nathanb

Vaughan Williams 7 / Gerhard 4
(Would that I could give that many votes. I mean the symphony nos.)

Nominated:
02 Clyne: The Violin (2009) - Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
23 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
26 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
25 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
41 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
25 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
05 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
13 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
31 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
12 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
28 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
22 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
24 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
18 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
14 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
22 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
45 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
11 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
17 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
40 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
17 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
04 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After Weston:

Ades / Vasks

Nominated:
02 Clyne: The Violin (2009) - Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
23 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
28 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
25 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
41 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
25 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
05 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
13 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
31 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
12 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
28 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
22 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
24 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
18 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
14 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
22 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
45 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
11 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
17 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
40 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
04 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Adams Dharma / Saariaho L'amour

Nominated:
02 Clyne: The Violin (2009) - Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
25 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
28 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
25 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
41 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
25 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
05 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
13 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
31 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
12 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
28 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
22 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
24 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
18 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
14 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
22 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
46 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
11 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
17 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
40 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
04 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## KenOC

After Trout:

Shostakovich Symphony 15 / Adams Dharma

Nominated:
02 Clyne: The Violin (2009) - Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
28 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
25 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
41 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
25 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
05 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
13 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
10 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
31 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
12 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
28 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
22 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
24 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
18 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
14 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
22 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
46 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
11 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
17 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
42 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
04 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## musicrom

After KenOC:

Gubaidulina VC / Shostakovich 15

Nominated:
02 Clyne: The Violin (2009) - Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
28 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
25 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
41 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
25 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
05 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
13 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
12 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
31 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
12 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
28 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
22 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
24 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
18 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
14 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
22 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
46 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
11 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
17 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
43 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
19 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
04 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

after musicrom

Stravinsky Requiem / saariaho loin

Nominated:
02 Clyne: The Violin (2009) - Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
28 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
25 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
11 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
41 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
25 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
05 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
13 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
12 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
31 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
12 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
28 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
22 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
24 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
18 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
14 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
22 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
47 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
11 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
17 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
43 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
04 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After GreenMamba

Saariaho/Babbitt Philomel

Nominated:
02 Clyne: The Violin (2009) - Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
28 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
25 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
12 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
41 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
25 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
05 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
13 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
12 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
31 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
12 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
28 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
22 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
24 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
18 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
14 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
22 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
49 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
11 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
17 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
43 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
04 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

After Mahlerian

Gubaidulina Viola/Saariaho

Nominated:
02 Clyne: The Violin (2009) - Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
28 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
25 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
12 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
41 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
25 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
05 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
13 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
31 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
12 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
28 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
22 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
24 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
18 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
14 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
22 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
*50 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)*
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
11 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
17 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
*43 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)*
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
04 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

Our first 50 pointer!


----------



## Celloman

After 20centrfuge

Lutoslawski / Crumb

Nominated:
02 Clyne: The Violin (2009) - Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
28 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
25 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
12 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
41 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
25 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
05 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
13 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
31 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
12 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
30 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
22 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
24 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
18 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
14 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
22 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
50 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
11 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
11 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
17 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
43 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
04 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After Celloman

Babbitt All Set/ Saariaho Six Japanese Gardens

Nominated:
02 Clyne: The Violin (2009) - Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
28 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
27 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
12 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
41 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
25 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
05 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
13 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
31 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
12 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
30 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
22 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
24 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
18 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
14 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
22 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
50 Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin (2000)
12 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
11 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
17 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
43 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
04 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

Can the next voter remove Saariaho from the seconded list?

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)


----------



## SimonNZ

Adding Haas at 39:

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000) 

Nominated:
02 Clyne: The Violin (2009) - Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
28 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
27 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
12 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
41 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
25 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
05 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
13 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
31 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
12 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
30 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
22 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
24 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
18 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
14 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
22 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
12 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
11 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
17 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
43 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
04 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MagneticGhost

After SimonNZ

Ades / Maderna


Nominated:
02 Clyne: The Violin (2009) - Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
30 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
27 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
12 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
41 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
25 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
05 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
13 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
31 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
12 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
30 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
13 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
22 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
24 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
18 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
14 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
22 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
12 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
11 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
17 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
43 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
04 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After MagneticGhost:

Rihm / Kurtag Microludes

Nominated:
02 Clyne: The Violin (2009) - Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
30 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
27 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
12 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
41 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
25 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
05 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
13 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
31 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
12 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
30 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
13 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
22 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
24 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
18 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
14 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
23 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
22 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
12 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
11 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
17 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
43 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
04 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## science

after Trout:

Shost 15 / Cage 433 

Nominated:
02 Clyne: The Violin (2009) - Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
30 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
27 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
12 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
41 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
26 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
05 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
13 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
31 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
12 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
30 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
13 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
22 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
24 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
18 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
14 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
23 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
22 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
12 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
11 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
17 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
45 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
04 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After science
Part TR / Glass Saty

Nominated:
02 Clyne: The Violin (2009) - Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
30 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
27 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
12 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
41 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
26 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
05 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
13 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
31 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
12 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
30 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
13 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
22 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
24 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
18 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
14 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
23 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
22 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
12 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
11 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
17 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
45 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
04 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Moon

Kernis / Kurtag 2SQ

Nominated:
02 Clyne: The Violin (2009) - Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
30 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
27 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
12 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
41 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
26 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
05 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
13 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
31 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
12 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
30 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
13 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
22 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
24 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
18 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
14 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
23 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
22 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
12 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
11 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
17 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
45 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
04 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After dogen

Xenakis: Persepolis / Cage: 4'33"

*Nominated*:
02 Clyne: The Violin (2009) - Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

*Seconded*:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
30 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
27 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
12 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
41 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
05 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
13 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
31 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
12 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
30 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
13 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
22 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
24 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
18 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
14 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
23 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
22 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
12 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
11 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
17 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
45 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
22 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
04 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After ptr

Stockhausen/Murail

Nominated:
02 Clyne: The Violin (2009) - Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
30 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
27 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
12 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
41 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
05 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
13 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
31 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
12 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
30 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
13 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
23 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
24 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
18 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
14 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
23 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
22 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
12 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
11 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
17 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
45 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
22 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
04 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

After nathanb

Feldman FPG / Ligeti Atm

Nominated:
02 Clyne: The Violin (2009) - Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
30 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
27 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
12 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
41 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
05 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
12 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
13 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
31 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
12 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
30 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
13 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
23 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
24 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
18 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
14 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
23 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
22 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
12 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
11 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
17 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
45 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
22 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
04 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Azol

After GioCar

Rautavaara / Silvestrov

Nominated:
02 Clyne: The Violin (2009) - Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
30 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
27 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
12 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
41 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
05 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
12 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
13 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
31 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
12 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
30 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
13 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
23 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
24 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
18 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
14 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
23 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
22 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
12 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
11 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
17 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
45 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
22 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
04 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After Azol

Babbitt All Set / Feldman For Philip Guston

Nominated:
02 Clyne: The Violin (2009) - Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
30 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
29 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
12 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
41 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
05 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
13 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
31 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
12 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
30 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
13 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
23 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
24 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
18 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
14 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
23 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
22 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
12 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
11 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
17 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
45 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
22 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
04 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SuperTonic

After Albert7

Lutoslawski C for O / Henze

Nominated:
02 Clyne: The Violin (2009) - Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
30 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
29 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
12 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
41 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
05 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
13 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
31 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
12 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
13 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
23 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
24 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
18 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
14 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
23 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
22 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
12 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
11 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
17 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
45 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
22 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
04 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

I think Albert7 was about an hour too early on his last vote (it has to be at least 9 hours since last vote - so I'm taking his votes off the board for now, though he can just add them back and vote again once its been the 9 hours) 

After SuperTonic:

Gubaidulina V / Gubaidulina C

Nominated:
02 Clyne: The Violin (2009) - Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
30 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
27 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
12 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
41 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
05 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
12 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
31 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
12 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
13 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
23 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
24 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
18 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
14 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
23 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
22 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
12 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
11 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
17 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
45 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
22 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
04 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After tdc: (adding back votes again)

Babbitt All Set/Feldman Philip Guston

Nominated:
02 Clyne: The Violin (2009) - Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
30 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
29 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
12 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
41 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
05 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
31 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
12 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
13 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
23 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
24 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
18 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
14 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
23 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
22 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
12 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
11 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
17 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
45 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
22 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
04 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

After Albert

Ades/Barber

Nominated:
02 Clyne: The Violin (2009) - Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
32 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
29 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
12 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
42 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
05 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
31 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
12 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
13 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
23 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
24 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
18 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
14 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
23 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
22 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
12 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
11 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
17 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
45 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
22 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
04 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

Wow, this list is awesome. I can't catch up to hearing all of these!


----------



## GreenMamba

After 20centrfuge

Salonen / Duckworth

Nominated:
02 Clyne: The Violin (2009) - Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
32 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
29 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
12 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
42 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
06 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
31 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
12 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
13 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
23 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
24 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
18 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
14 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
23 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
22 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
12 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
17 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
45 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
22 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
04 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Celloman

After 20centrfuge

Barber Piano Concerto / Ligeti Piano Concerto

Nominated:
02 Clyne: The Violin (2009) - Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
32 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
29 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
12 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
44 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
05 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
31 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
12 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
13 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
23 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
24 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
18 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
14 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
23 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
22 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
12 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
11 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
17 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
45 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
22 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
04 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

Putting back in my votes:

Nominated:
02 Clyne: The Violin (2009) - Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
32 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
29 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
12 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
44 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
06 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
31 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
12 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
13 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
23 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
24 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
18 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
14 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
23 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
22 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
12 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
17 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
45 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
22 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
04 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After GreenMamba:

Ades / Part T

Nominated:
02 Clyne: The Violin (2009) - Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
34 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
29 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
12 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
44 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
06 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
31 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
12 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
13 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
23 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
24 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
18 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
14 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
23 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
22 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
12 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
17 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
45 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
22 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
04 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After mmsbls

Takemitsu November Steps/Clyne

Nominated:
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
34 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
29 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
12 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
44 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
03 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
06 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
31 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
12 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
13 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
23 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
24 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
18 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
14 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
23 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
22 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
12 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
17 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
45 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
22 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
04 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mahlerian

Ades / Maderna

Nominated:
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
36 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
29 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
12 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
44 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
03 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
06 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
31 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
12 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
23 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
24 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
18 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
14 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
23 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
22 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
12 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
17 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
45 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
22 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
04 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Cage Music / Zimmermann

Nominated:
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
36 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
29 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
12 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
44 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
23 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
03 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
06 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
31 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
12 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
23 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
24 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
18 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
14 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
23 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
22 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
12 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
17 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
45 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
22 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

Been a while since we had a ranked list:

45 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
44 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
37 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
36 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
32 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
31 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
31 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
29 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
26 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
24 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
24 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
23 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
23 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
23 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
22 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
22 Riley: In C (1964)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
19 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
18 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
17 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
14 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
12 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
12 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
12 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
06 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
05 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
03 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca


----------



## Blancrocher

After PaulieGatto:

Nono - Lontananza / Rihm

Nominated:
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
36 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
29 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
12 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
44 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
23 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
03 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
06 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
31 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
12 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
23 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
18 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
14 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
24 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
22 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
12 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
17 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
45 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
22 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

After Blancrocher:

Reich Trains / Messiaen St. Francois

Nominated:
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
36 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
29 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
12 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
44 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
23 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
03 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
06 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
31 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
12 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
23 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
18 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
14 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
24 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
22 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
12 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
17 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
45 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
22 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Nereffid

After Trout:

In C / Fratres

Nominated:
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
36 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
29 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
12 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
44 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
23 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
03 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
06 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
31 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
12 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
23 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
19 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
14 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
24 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
24 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
12 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
17 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
45 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
22 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Nereffid

Nono/Boulez

Nominated:
02 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972) - nathanb
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
36 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
29 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
12 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
44 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
23 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
03 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
06 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
31 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
12 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
23 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
19 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
14 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
24 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
24 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
12 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
17 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
45 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
22 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After nathanb

Birtwistle / Xenakis: Persepolis

*Nominated*:
02 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972) - nathanb
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

*Seconded*:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
36 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
29 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
12 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
44 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
23 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
03 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
06 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
31 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
12 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
23 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
19 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
14 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
24 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
24 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
12 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
17 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
45 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Aborted!
,................


----------



## ptr

Two jumped votes here ^^, next voter please adjust for this unless dogen has noted his jumping!


----------



## Guest

He has!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Yoshimatsu / Adams Dharma

Nominated:
02 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972) - nathanb
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
27 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
36 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
29 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
12 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
44 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
23 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
03 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
06 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
31 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
12 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
23 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
19 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
14 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
24 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
24 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
12 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
17 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
45 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
06 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Cygne
Schnittke viola / Haas

Nominated:
02 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972) - nathanb
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
27 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
36 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
29 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
12 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
44 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
23 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
03 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
06 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
32 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
12 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
23 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
19 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
14 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
24 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
24 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
12 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
17 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
45 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
06 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Moon

Haas / Ferneyhough

Nominated:
02 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972) - nathanb
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
27 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
36 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
29 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
12 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
44 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
23 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
03 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
06 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
12 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
23 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
19 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
14 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
24 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
24 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
12 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
17 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
45 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
06 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After Dogen:

Vasks / Sciarinno

Nominated:
02 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972) - nathanb
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
27 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
36 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
29 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
12 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
44 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
23 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
03 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
06 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
12 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
23 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
19 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
14 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
24 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
24 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
12 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
18 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
45 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
06 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

After SimonNZ:

Fratres/Prokofiev

Nominated:
02 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972) - nathanb
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
27 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
36 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
29 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
12 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
44 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
23 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
03 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
06 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
12 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
23 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
24 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
24 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
12 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
18 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
45 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
06 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After 2ocentrfuge:

Clyne/Babbitt

Nominated:
02 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972) - nathanb
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
27 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
36 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
30 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
12 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
44 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
23 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
06 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
12 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
23 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
24 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
24 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
12 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
18 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
45 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
06 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Weston

After Albert7 

Rihm: Jagden und Formen / Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra 

Nominated:
02 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972) - nathanb
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
27 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
36 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
30 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
12 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
44 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
23 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
06 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
12 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
33 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
23 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
24 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
12 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
18 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
45 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
06 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tortkis

After Weston

Sciarrino / Duckworth

Nominated:
02 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972) - nathanb
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
27 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
36 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
30 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
12 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
44 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
23 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
12 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
33 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
23 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
24 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
12 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
20 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
45 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
06 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After tortkis:

Yoshimatsu / Duckworth

Nominated:
02 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972) - nathanb
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
27 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
36 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
30 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
12 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
44 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
23 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
12 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
33 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
23 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
24 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
12 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
20 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
45 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After mmsbls

Saariaho/Nono (seconding)

Nominated:
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
27 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
36 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
30 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
12 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
44 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
23 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
12 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
33 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
23 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
03 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
24 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
20 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
45 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

After Mahlerian:

Riley In C / Ten Holt

Nominated:
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
27 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
36 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
30 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
12 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
44 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
23 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
12 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
33 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
23 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
03 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
26 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
20 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
45 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Mahlah Man (AND Collision With Maestro Trout)

Dillon/Messiaen

Nominated:
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
27 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
36 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
30 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
12 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
44 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
23 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
12 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
33 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
33 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
23 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
03 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
26 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
20 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
45 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Celloman

After Nathanb (was that a _three way_ collision??? )

Shostakovich SQ #8 / Ligeti Chamber Concerto

Nominated:
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
27 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
36 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
30 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
12 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
44 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
23 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
13 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
33 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
33 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
23 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
03 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
26 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
20 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
45 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## KenOC

After Celloman

Shostakovich Symphony 15 / Adams Dharma

Nominated:
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
28 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
36 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
30 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
12 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
44 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
23 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
13 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
33 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
33 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
23 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
03 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
26 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
20 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
47 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## senza sordino

After KenOC

Shostakovich Symphony 15 / Adams Dharma

Nominated:
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
29 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
36 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
30 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
12 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
44 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
23 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
13 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
33 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
33 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
23 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
03 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
26 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
20 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
49 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After senzasordino

Part TR / Stockhausen Momente

Nominated:
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
29 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
36 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
30 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
12 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
44 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
23 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
13 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
33 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
33 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
23 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
03 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
26 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
20 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
49 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After PG:

Dallapicolla / Reich D

Nominated:
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
29 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
36 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
30 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
12 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
44 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
23 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
13 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
33 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
33 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
23 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
03 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
26 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
20 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
49 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After tdc

Riley In C / Babbitt Phil.

Nominated:
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
29 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
36 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
30 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
44 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
23 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
13 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
33 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
33 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
23 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
03 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
20 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
49 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After GreenMamba
VW7 / Luto orchestra

Nominated:
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
29 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
36 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
30 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
44 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
23 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
13 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
34 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
33 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
23 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
03 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
20 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
49 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
16 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Nereffid

after MS:

VW 7 / Tavener

Nominated:
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
29 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
36 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
30 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
44 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
23 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
13 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
34 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
33 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
23 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
03 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
20 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
49 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After Nereffid:

Crumb / Nono

Nominated:
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
29 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
36 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
30 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
44 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
23 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
13 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
34 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
33 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
23 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
04 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
20 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
49 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

After Simon:

Murail / Grisey

Nominated:
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
29 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
36 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
30 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
44 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
23 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
13 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
34 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
33 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
25 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
04 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
20 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
49 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

After SimonNZ

Shost/Chin: Violin Concerto (nomination)

Nominated:
01 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001) - 20centrfuge
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
29 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
36 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
30 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
*44 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)*
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
23 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
13 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
34 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
33 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
23 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
04 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
20 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
*51 Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 (1971)*
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000) 
041: Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)

Nominated:
02 Clyne: The Violin (2009) - Albert7
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
26 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
30 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
27 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
12 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
41 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
25 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
05 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
13 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
14 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
31 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
12 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
30 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
13 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
22 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
24 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
18 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
14 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
22 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
12 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
11 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
17 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
04 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

The board with my skipped votes

Nominated:
01 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001) - 20centrfuge
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
29 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
36 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
30 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
44 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
23 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
13 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
34 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
33 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
25 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
04 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
20 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

20centrfuge said:


> 001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
> 002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
> 003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
> 004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
> 005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
> 006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
> 007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
> 008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
> 009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
> 010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
> 011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
> 012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
> 013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
> 014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
> 015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
> 016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
> 017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
> 018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
> 019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
> 020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
> 021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
> 022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
> 023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
> 024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
> 025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
> 026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
> 027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
> 028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
> 029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
> 030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
> 031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
> 032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
> 033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
> 034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
> 035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
> 036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
> 037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
> 038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
> 039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
> 040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
> 041: Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
> 
> Nominated:
> 02 Clyne: The Violin (2009) - Albert7
> 02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
> 01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
> 02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7
> 
> Seconded:
> 04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
> 26 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
> 30 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
> 27 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
> 12 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
> 41 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
> 21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
> 06 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
> 06 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
> 15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
> 25 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
> 07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
> 21 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
> 03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
> 12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
> 07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
> 05 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
> 05 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
> 10 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
> 05 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
> 08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
> 10 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
> 06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
> 14 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
> 13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
> 03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
> 08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
> 07 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
> 11 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
> 13 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
> 14 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
> 31 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
> 15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
> 04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
> 05 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
> 04 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
> 04 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
> 18 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
> 12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
> 04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
> 02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
> 07 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
> 12 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
> 06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
> 22 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
> 13 López: La Selva (1998)
> 05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
> 30 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
> 06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
> 13 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
> 08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
> 15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
> 31 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
> 22 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
> 24 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
> 16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
> 16 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
> 18 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
> 08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
> 14 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
> 14 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
> 37 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
> 06 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
> 21 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
> 22 Riley: In C (1964)
> 02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
> 03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
> 12 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
> 11 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
> 02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
> 05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
> 08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
> 14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
> 24 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
> 17 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
> 08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
> 20 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
> 04 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
> 22 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
> 05 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
> 14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
> 21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
> 15 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
> 13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
> 07 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
> 18 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
> 14 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
> 03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
> 07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
> 20 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
> 08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
> 04 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
> 06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
> 04 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


Actually Clyne has been hitting the seconded route  And we have a new Nono piece too.


----------



## GioCar

^^^ yes, seems to be an old board that one from 20centrfuge.
The one in post #1300 should be correct.


----------



## 20centrfuge

apologies, not sure what happened there.


----------



## ptr

After GioCar's clean up!

Murail / Grisey

*Nominated*:
01 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001) - 20centrfuge
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

*Seconded*:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
29 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
36 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
30 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
44 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
23 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
13 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
34 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
33 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
04 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
20 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## science

after ptr:

Shost SQ 8 / Nono ola

*Nominated*:
01 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001) - 20centrfuge
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
01 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000) - Becca
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

*Seconded*:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
29 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
36 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
30 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
44 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
23 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
05 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
13 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
34 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
33 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
20 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
24 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)[/QUOTE]


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science (edited after clash)

Chin / Theofinidas (both seconded)

*Nominated*:

02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

*Seconded*:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
29 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
36 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
30 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
44 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
23 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
03 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
05 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
07 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
13 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
34 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
33 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
20 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
24 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MagneticGhost

^^^ Oh look - if you edit it immediately after posting - it doesn't say 'edited at' at the bottom. Now it makes me look like I'm lying


----------



## Guest

After MG

Corigliano / Maderna

Nominated:

02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
29 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
36 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
30 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
44 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
23 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
03 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
05 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
09 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
13 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
34 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
15 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
33 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
20 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
24 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

^^^^^^^

a "like" to the "just wait a minute" version :lol:


----------



## Guest

GioCar said:


> ^^^^^^^
> 
> a "like" to the "just wait a minute" version :lol:


It's like a solar eclipse; you have to just catch it!!

I've got some infraction-worthy ad hominem law-breaking comments past the mods with this little trick! :devil: :devil: :devil:


----------



## Polyphemus

dogen said:


> It's like a solar eclipse; you have to just catch it!!
> 
> I've got some infraction-worthy ad hominem law-breaking comments past the mods with this little trick! :devil: :devil: :devil:


Please publish how on the Dark Net (Sorry Taggart)


----------



## Guest

After dogen

Cage/Stockhausen

Nominated:
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
29 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
36 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
30 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
44 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
03 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
05 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
09 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
13 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
34 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
15 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
33 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
20 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
24 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After nathanb

Reich different trains/Babbitt all set

Nominated:
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
29 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
36 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
31 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
44 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
03 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
05 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
09 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
13 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
34 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
15 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
33 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
41 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
20 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
24 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SuperTonic

After Albert7

Lutoslawski C of O / Corigliano

Nominated:
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
29 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
36 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
31 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
44 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
03 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
05 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
10 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
13 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
15 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
33 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
41 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
20 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
24 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Super

Adams Harmonium / Barber

Nominated:
02 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974) - MoonlightSonata
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
06 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
29 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
36 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
31 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
45 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
03 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
05 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
10 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
13 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
15 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
33 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
41 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
20 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
24 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## brotagonist

After Cygnenoir

Shostakovich SQ 15 / Schnittke Symphony 5

Nominated:
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
06 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
29 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
36 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
31 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
45 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
03 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
05 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
10 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
13 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
15 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
33 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
41 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
20 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
24 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After brotagonist

Hans Abrahamsen Schnee (2008) [nom] / Maderna

Nominated:
02 Abrahamsen Schnee (2008) - GreenMamba
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
06 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
29 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
36 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
31 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
45 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
03 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
05 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
10 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
13 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
33 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
41 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
20 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
24 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Blancrocher

After Greenmamba:

Hans Abrahamsen Schnee (2008) [seconded] / Ades

Nominated:
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008) 
06 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
29 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
37 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
31 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
45 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
15 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
03 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
05 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
10 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
13 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
33 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
41 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
20 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
24 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After Blancrocher:

Adams H / Boulez S

Nominated:
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
29 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
37 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
31 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
45 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
03 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
05 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
10 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
13 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
33 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
41 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
20 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
24 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
21 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

Shaking my head, muttering; 101 seconded works are way to many... 

/ptr


----------



## Celloman

After mmsbls:

Lutoslawski Concerto / Stravinsky Requiem

Nominated:
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
29 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
37 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
31 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
45 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
03 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
05 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
10 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
13 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
33 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
41 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
20 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
08 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
24 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
06 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Celloman:

Shostakovich 24 / Young

Nominated:
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
29 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
37 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
31 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
45 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
03 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
05 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
10 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
13 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
33 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
41 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
20 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
10 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
24 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
07 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Ligeti Chamber / Chin

Nominated:
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
29 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
37 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
31 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
45 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
05 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
10 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
33 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
41 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
20 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
10 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
24 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
07 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

Ades/Barber

Please add for me!


----------



## Trout

20centrfuge's vote:

Nominated:
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
29 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
39 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
31 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
46 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
05 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
10 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
33 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
41 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
20 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
10 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
24 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
07 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Nereffid

after 20c/Trout:

Barber / Reich

Nominated:
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
29 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
39 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
31 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
48 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
04 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
05 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
10 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
33 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
42 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
20 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
10 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
24 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
07 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After Nefferid

Chin/Boulez Sur Incises

Nominated:
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
29 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
39 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
31 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
48 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
17 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
05 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
10 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
05 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
33 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
42 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
20 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
10 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
24 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
07 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## science

after Mahlerian: 

Shosty SQ 8 / Luto cello 

Nominated:
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
29 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
39 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
31 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
48 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
17 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
05 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
10 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
08 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
33 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
42 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
20 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
10 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
07 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

ptr said:


> Shaking my head, muttering; 101 seconded works are way to many...
> 
> /ptr


Barber needs one point, so if this is a work anyone likes, now is the time to support it.

Also - just a suggestion - maybe now's the time to hold off on Reich. If you're spreading out your vote among works, maybe skip it and come back to it.

Timing is everything.


----------



## omega

GreenMamba said:


> Barber needs one point, so if this is a work anyone likes, now is the time to support it.


I like it, but I've already voted for it. Would it be legal to have a second vote?


----------



## 20centrfuge

omega said:


> I like it, but I've already voted for it. Would it be legal to have a second vote?


You can vote for a work as many times as you want.


----------



## Guest

After sci

Ligeti atmos / Barber

Someone oblige?


----------



## GioCar

after dogen:

Schnittke 1 / Berio

Nominated:
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
29 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
39 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
31 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
*49 Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)*
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
17 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
05 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
10 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
33 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
*42 Reich: Different Trains (1988)*
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
10 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
20 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
10 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
07 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

giocar beat me to it.


----------



## GioCar

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000) 
041: Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042: Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)

Please 20centrfuge, look back at my post and fix yours accordingly


----------



## tortkis

after GioCar:

Clyne / Xenakis: Nomos Alpha

Nominated:
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
04 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
29 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
39 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
31 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
17 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
10 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
33 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
42 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
10 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
20 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
10 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
07 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SeptimalTritone

After tortkis

Young Well Tuned Piano and Abrahamsen Schnee

Nominated:
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
05 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
29 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
39 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
31 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
17 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
06 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
10 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
33 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
42 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
10 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
20 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
10 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

ranked list

42 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
39 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
38 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
33 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
31 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
29 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
26 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
25 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
21 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
20 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
17 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
10 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
10 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
08 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
07 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
07 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
06 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
05 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)


----------



## SimonNZ

After ST:

Chin / Sciarrino

Nominated:
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
05 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
29 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
39 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
31 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
17 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
08 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
10 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
33 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
42 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
10 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
21 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
10 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After Si:

Abrahamsen / Adams: Harmonium

*Nominated*:
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

*Seconded*:
07 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
09 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
29 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
39 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
31 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
17 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
08 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
10 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
33 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
42 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
10 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
21 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
10 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After ptr:

Carter / Schnittke 1

*Nominated*:
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

*Seconded*:
07 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
09 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
29 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
39 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
31 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
17 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
08 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
10 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
33 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
42 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
11 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
21 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
10 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MagneticGhost

After tdc

Diff Trains / Assisi

*Nominated*:
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

*Seconded*:
07 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
09 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
29 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
39 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
31 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
17 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
08 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
10 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
44 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
11 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
21 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
10 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Maggy Ghost

Cage/Schnittke

Nominated:
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
07 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
09 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
29 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
39 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
31 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
17 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
08 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
10 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
44 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
21 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
10 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After nathanb

Reich Different Trains/Babbitt All Set

Nominated:
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
07 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
09 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
29 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
39 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
32 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
17 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
08 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
10 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
46 Reich: Different Trains (1988)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
21 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
10 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

That pushes Reich in, I do believe.


001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000) 
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)

Nominated:
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
07 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
09 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
29 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
39 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
32 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
17 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
08 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
10 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
23 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
21 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
10 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MagneticGhost

Missed the train!!


----------



## GreenMamba

first post deleted


----------



## GreenMamba

double post deleted


----------



## Cygnenoir

After train arriving its final destination

Ligeti P / Abrahamsen

Nominated:
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
08 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
09 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
29 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
39 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
32 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
17 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
08 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
10 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
21 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
10 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## KenOC

After Cygne

Adams: Gnarly Buttons (nom) / Shosta 24 P&F

Nominated:
02 Adams: Gnarly Buttons - KenOC
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
08 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
09 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
29 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
39 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
32 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
17 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
08 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
10 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
08 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
21 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Cygne
Penderecki 7 / Tabula Rasa

Nominated:
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
08 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
09 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
29 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
39 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
32 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
17 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
08 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
10 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
22 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
21 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
10 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## KenOC

Ung...my vote was skipperood. Should now be

Nominated:
02 Adams: Gnarly Buttons - KenOC
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
08 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
09 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
29 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
39 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
32 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
17 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
08 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
10 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
22 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
21 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

after Ken OC

Chin / Ades

Nominated:
02 Adams: Gnarly Buttons - KenOC
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
08 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
09 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
29 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
40 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
32 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
17 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
10 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
10 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
22 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
21 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After GreenMamba

Stravinsky Agon/Carter

Nominated:
02 Adams: Gnarly Buttons - KenOC
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
08 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
09 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
29 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
40 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
32 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
17 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
15 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
10 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
10 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
22 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
21 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

Crumb/Prokofiev

Did everyone forget about Crumb? This piece is fantastic!

Please add for me


----------



## GreenMamba

Centrifuge

Nominated:
02 Adams: Gnarly Buttons - KenOC
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
08 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
09 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
29 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
40 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
32 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
17 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
15 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
10 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
10 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
22 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
21 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## brotagonist

After GreenMamba

Shostakovich Viola Sonata / Messiaen Méditations

Nominated:
02 Adams: Gnarly Buttons - KenOC
02 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975) - brotagonist
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
08 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
09 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
29 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
40 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
32 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
17 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
15 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
10 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
10 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
22 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
26 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
21 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After Brotagonist:

Rihm / Adams Gnarly

Nominated:
02 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975) - brotagonist
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
08 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
09 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
29 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
40 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
32 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
17 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
15 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
10 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
10 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
22 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
28 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
21 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After Si:

Crumb / Carter

*Nominated*:
02 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975) - brotagonist
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

*Seconded*:
08 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
09 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
29 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
40 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
32 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
17 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
10 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
10 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
11 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
22 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
28 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
21 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

^I don't think you've changed the numbers there

(is there a "thread nanny" emoticon?)


----------



## ptr

SimonNZ said:


> ^I don't think you've changed the numbers there
> 
> (is there a "thread nanny" emoticon?)











Thanks Nanny Si, don't know what happened.. I copied and pasted and some how got it wrong when the "auto save" helped me to undo a few to many steps! 

/ptr


----------



## GioCar

After ptr:

Messiaen St. François / Babbitt All Set

Nominated:
02 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975) - brotagonist
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
08 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
09 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
29 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
40 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
33 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
17 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
10 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
10 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
11 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
36 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
22 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
28 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
21 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Blancrocher

After GioCar

Carter / Dallapiccola

Nominated:
02 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975) - brotagonist
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
08 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
09 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
29 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
40 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
33 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
17 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
18 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
10 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
10 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
11 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
36 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
22 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
28 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
21 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After blan

Ades / Sur

Nominated:
02 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975) - brotagonist
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
08 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
09 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
29 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
42 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
33 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
18 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
18 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
10 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
10 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
11 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
36 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
22 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
28 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
21 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MagneticGhost

After dogen

Ades / Assisi

Nominated:
02 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975) - brotagonist
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
08 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
09 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
29 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
44 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
33 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
18 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
18 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
10 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
10 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
11 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
22 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
28 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
21 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Come to the Ade of the party!


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Adams Dharma / Messiaen St Francois

Nominated:
02 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975) - brotagonist
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
08 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
09 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
44 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
33 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
18 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
18 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
10 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
10 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
11 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
22 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
28 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
21 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After Trout:

Babbitt All Set / Messiaen St Francois

Nominated:
02 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975) - brotagonist
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
08 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
09 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
44 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
35 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
18 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
18 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
10 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
10 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
11 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
39 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
22 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
28 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
21 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## science

after Al:

Shost SQ 8 / Shost Viola 

Nominated:
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
08 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
09 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
44 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
35 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
18 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
18 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
10 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
10 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
11 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
39 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
22 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
28 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
21 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975) 
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
17 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After science:

Berio / Takemitsu N 

Nominated:
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
08 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
09 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
44 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
35 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
18 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
18 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
10 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
10 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
11 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
39 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
22 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
28 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
21 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975) 
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
18 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
13 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## omega

After tdc:

Abrahamsen | Takemitsu: Requiem

Nominated:
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
10 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
09 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
44 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
35 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
18 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
18 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
10 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
10 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
11 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
39 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
22 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
28 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
28 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
21 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975) 
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
18 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Nereffid

after omega:

Ades / In C

Nominated:
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
10 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
09 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
*46 Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)*
35 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
18 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
18 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
10 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
10 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
11 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
*39 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)*
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
22 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
28 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
29 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
21 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
18 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Nereffid

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)



Nominated:
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
10 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
09 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
35 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
18 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
18 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
10 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
10 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
11 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
39 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
22 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
28 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
29 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
21 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
18 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Neffy

Carter/Stravinsky

Nominated:
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
10 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
09 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
35 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
18 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
10 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
10 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
11 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
39 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
22 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
28 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
29 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
21 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
18 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Note: I also just backtracked upon realizing that something was amiss with Stravinsky's score. Mahlerian (poor ole guy!) had reduced it by 2 from 14 instead of pumping it up by 2. So it should've been 16, not 12...making it the 17 you see now.


----------



## 20centrfuge

Default
After nathanb

Corigliano/Harmonium

Nominated:
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
10 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
10 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
35 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
18 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
10 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
11 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
39 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
22 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
28 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
29 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
26 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
21 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
18 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After 20centrfuge

Messiaen / Schnittke Viola

Nominated:
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
10 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
10 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
35 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
18 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
10 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
11 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
41 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
22 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
28 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
29 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
21 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
18 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64


----------



## Mahlerian

After Cygnenoir

Boulez Sur Incises/Chin

Nominated:
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
10 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
10 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
35 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
11 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
11 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
12 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
41 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
22 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
28 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
29 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
21 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
18 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mahlerian:

Chin / Dillon

Nominated:
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
10 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
10 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
35 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony N. 1 (1988-89)
11 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
13 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
41 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
22 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
28 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
29 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
21 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
18 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64


----------



## GreenMamba

After PG

Cage MoC / Messiaen St. Frank

Nominated:
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
10 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
10 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
35 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
11 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
13 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
42 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
22 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
28 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
29 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
21 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
18 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)

Current top:
42 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
38 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
35 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
31 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
29 Riley: In C (1964)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
28 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
28 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)


----------



## mmsbls

After GreenMamba:

Boulez S / Adams H

Nominated:
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
10 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
35 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
11 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
13 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
42 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
22 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
28 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
29 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
21 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
18 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Furrer / Messiaen St. Francois

Nominated:
02 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007) - Trout
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
10 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
35 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
11 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
13 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
22 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
28 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
29 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
21 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
18 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
08 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
20 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## senza sordino

After Trout

Vasks Distant Light / Tavener Song for Athene

Nominated:
02 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007) - Trout
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
10 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
35 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
11 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
13 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
22 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
28 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
29 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
21 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
18 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
09 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
22 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After senza

Rihm / Lutoslawski: CfO

*Nominated*:
02 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007) - Trout
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

*Seconded*:
10 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
35 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
11 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
13 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
39 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
22 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
30 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
29 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
21 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
18 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
09 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
22 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
23 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SeptimalTritone

After ptr

Xenakis Persepolis and Abrahamsen Schnee

Nominated:
02 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007) - Trout
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
35 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
11 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
13 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
39 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
22 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
16 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
30 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
29 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
21 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
18 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
09 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
22 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
25 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Nereffid

After SeptimalTritone:

Vasks / Rautavaara


Nominated:
02 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007) - Trout
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
35 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
11 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
13 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
39 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
22 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
30 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
29 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
21 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
18 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
09 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
24 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
25 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Nereffid

Messiaen Francois / Schaeffer/Henry (Nom)


Nominated:
02 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007) - Trout
01 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953) - MagneticGhost
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
35 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
11 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
13 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
39 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
45 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
22 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
30 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
29 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
21 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
18 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
09 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
24 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
25 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

After il fantasma magnetico

Grisey / Messiaen St François

Nominated:
02 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007) - Trout
01 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953) - MagneticGhost
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
35 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
11 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
13 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
*39 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)*
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
*46 Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise (1975-83)*
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
22 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
30 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
29 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
21 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
18 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
09 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
24 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
25 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)


Nominated:
02 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007) - Trout
01 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953) - MagneticGhost
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
35 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
11 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
13 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
39 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
22 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
30 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
29 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
21 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
18 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
09 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
24 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
25 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SuperTonic

After GioCar

Lutoslawski C for O / Nono La lontananza

Nominated:
02 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007) - Trout
01 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953) - MagneticGhost
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
35 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
11 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
13 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
13 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
41 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
22 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
30 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
29 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
21 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
18 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
09 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
24 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
25 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After supertonic:

López / Dillon

Nominated:
02 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007) - Trout
01 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953) - MagneticGhost
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
35 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
11 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
41 Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
22 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
30 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
29 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
21 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
18 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
09 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
24 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
25 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Celloman

After tdc:

Shostakovich / *Lutoslawski*

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
*046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)*

Nominated:
02 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007) - Trout
01 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953) - MagneticGhost
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
*35 Babbitt: All Set (1957)*
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
11 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
22 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
30 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
29 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
21 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
30 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
18 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
09 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
24 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
25 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Celloman
Part TR / Tavener

Nominated:
02 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007) - Trout
01 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953) - MagneticGhost
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
35 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
11 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
34 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
30 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
29 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
21 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
30 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
18 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
10 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
24 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
25 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After Moonlight:

Haas / Vasks

Nominated:
02 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007) - Trout
01 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953) - MagneticGhost
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
35 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
27 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
11 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
36 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
30 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
29 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
21 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
30 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
18 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
10 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
25 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
25 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After SimonNZ:

Babbitt All Set/ Cage 4' 33"

Nominated:
02 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007) - Trout
01 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953) - MagneticGhost
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
37 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
28 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
11 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
36 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
30 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
29 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
21 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
30 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
18 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
10 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
25 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
25 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Albert

Glass Akhnaten / Tavener

Nominated:
02 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007) - Trout
01 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953) - MagneticGhost
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
37 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
28 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
11 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
10 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
36 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
30 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
29 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
21 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
30 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
18 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
11 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
25 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
25 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After Cyg

Babbitt All Set / Sciarrino

Nominated:
02 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007) - Trout
01 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953) - MagneticGhost
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
39 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
28 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
11 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
10 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
36 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
30 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
29 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
22 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
30 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
18 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
11 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
25 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
25 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Green

Maderna / Xenakis P

Nominated:
02 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007) - Trout
01 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953) - MagneticGhost
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
39 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
28 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
11 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
10 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
36 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
30 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
29 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
22 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
30 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
18 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
11 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
25 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## science

after Dogen: 

Shost SQ 8 / Cage 433 

Nominated:
02 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007) - Trout
01 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953) - MagneticGhost
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
39 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
11 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
10 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
36 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
30 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
29 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
22 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
32 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
18 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
11 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
25 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

after Science

Shost SQ 8/Babbitt's (almost) All Set (to be enshrined)

Nominated:
02 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007) - Trout
01 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953) - MagneticGhost
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
40 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
11 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
10 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
36 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
15 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
30 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
29 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
22 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
18 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
11 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
25 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

After 20centrfuge:

Ligeti Chamber / Ligeti Piano

Nominated:
02 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007) - Trout
01 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953) - MagneticGhost
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
40 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
11 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
10 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
36 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
17 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
26 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
30 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
29 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
22 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
18 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
11 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
25 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Hmmbug

After Trout:

Crumb Vox Balaenae/ Schnittke Concerto

Nominated:
02 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007) - Trout
01 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953) - MagneticGhost
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7
02 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971) - Hmmbug

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
40 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
11 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
10 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
36 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
17 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
26 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
05 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
30 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
29 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
22 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
18 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
11 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
25 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## brotagonist

after Hmmbug:

Nono Como / Xenakis Persepolis

Nominated:
02 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007) - Trout
01 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953) - MagneticGhost
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7
02 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971) - Hmmbug

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
40 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
11 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
10 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
36 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
17 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
26 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
07 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
30 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
29 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
22 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
18 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
11 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
25 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tortkis

after brotagonist:

Sciarrino / Furrer (seconded)

Nominated:
01 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953) - MagneticGhost
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7
02 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971) - Hmmbug

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
40 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
11 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
03 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007) - Trout
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
10 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
36 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
17 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
26 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
07 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
30 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
29 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
24 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
18 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
11 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
25 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## senza sordino

after Tortkis

Poulenc Gloria (1961) nominate / Stravinsky Agon

Nominated:
01 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953) - MagneticGhost
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7
02 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971) - Hmmbug
02 Poulenc Gloria (1961) - Senza Sordino

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
40 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
11 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
03 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007) - Trout
13 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
10 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
36 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
17 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
26 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
07 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
30 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
29 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
24 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
18 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
11 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
25 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After senza sordino:

Vasks / Gerhard

Nominated:
01 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953) - MagneticGhost
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7
02 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971) - Hmmbug
02 Poulenc Gloria (1961) - Senza Sordino

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
40 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
11 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
03 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007) - Trout
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
10 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
36 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
17 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
26 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
07 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
30 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
29 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
24 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
18 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
11 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
27 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Takemitsu November / Rihm

Nominated:
01 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953) - MagneticGhost
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7
02 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971) - Hmmbug
02 Poulenc Gloria (1961) - Senza Sordino

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
40 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
11 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
03 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007) - Trout
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
10 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
36 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
17 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
26 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
07 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
29 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
24 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
20 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
11 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
27 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After Paulie:

Kurtag Microludes / Sciarinno

Nominated:
02 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971) - Hmmbug
02 Poulenc Gloria (1961) - Senza Sordino
01 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953) - MagneticGhost
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
40 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
11 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
03 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007) - Trout
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
10 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
36 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
17 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
26 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
07 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
29 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
20 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
11 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
27 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MagneticGhost

After SimonNZ

Poulenc / Babbitt

Nominated:
02 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971) - Hmmbug
01 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953) - MagneticGhost
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
41 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
11 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
03 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007) - Trout
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
10 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
36 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
17 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
26 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
07 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
04 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
29 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
20 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
11 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
27 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Crumb (sec) / Crumb

Nominated:
01 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953) - MagneticGhost
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
41 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
04 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
03 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007) - Trout
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
10 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
36 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
17 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
26 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
07 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
04 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
29 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
20 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
11 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
27 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
05 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After Månskenssonaten

Furrer / Zimmermann

*Nominated*:
01 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953) - MagneticGhost
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

*Seconded*:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
41 Babbitt: All Set (1957)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
04 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
05 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
10 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
36 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
17 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
26 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
07 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
04 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
29 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
20 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
11 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
27 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

After ptr

Babbitt AS / Nono Ola

Nominated:
01 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953) - MagneticGhost
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
*43 Babbitt: All Set (1957)*
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
04 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
05 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
10 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
*36 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)*
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
17 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
26 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
04 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
29 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
20 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
11 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
27 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)


Nominated:
01 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953) - MagneticGhost
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
04 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
05 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
10 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
36 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
17 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
26 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
21 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
04 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
29 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
20 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
11 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
27 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Nereffid

after GioCar:

Poulenc / Fratres


Nominated:
01 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953) - MagneticGhost
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
04 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
05 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
10 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
16 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
36 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
17 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
26 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
29 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
20 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
11 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
27 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After Nereffid:

Gubaidulina Viola / Crumb V

Nominated:
01 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953) - MagneticGhost
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
31 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
05 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
10 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
36 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
17 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
26 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
29 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
20 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
11 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
27 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Blancrocher

After tdc

Hass - SQ3 / Adams - Dharma

Nominated:
01 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953) - MagneticGhost
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
05 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
10 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
38 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
17 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
26 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
29 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
20 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
11 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
27 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MagneticGhost

Just a little plug for the Scaeffer/Henry
The very first (maybe the last as well  ) 'Musique Concrete' opera. 
Listened to this on headphones the other day. It's incredible that this is 1953.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Blancrocher

Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997) / Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)

Nominated:
01 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992) - CoAG
02 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997) - CoAG
01 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953) - MagneticGhost
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
05 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
10 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
38 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
17 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
26 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
29 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
20 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
11 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
27 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After CoA

Haas /Murail

Nominated:
01 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992) - CoAG
02 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997) - CoAG
01 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953) - MagneticGhost
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
05 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
10 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
*40 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)*
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
10 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
17 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
26 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
29 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
*34 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)*
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
20 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
11 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
27 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Weston

After dogen

Ligeti: Atmospheres / Rihm: Jagden und Formen 

Nominated:
01 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992) - CoAG
02 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997) - CoAG
01 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953) - MagneticGhost
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
05 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
05 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
10 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
40 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
12 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
17 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
26 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
32 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
29 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
20 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
11 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
27 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Weston

Poulenc / Crumb Vox

Nominated:
01 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992) - CoAG
 02 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997) - CoAG
01 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953) - MagneticGhost
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
05 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
10 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
40 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
12 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
17 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
26 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
32 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
29 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
20 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
11 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
27 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After Cygenoir

Clyne The Violin/ Ferneyhough Terrain

Nominated:
02 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997) - CoAG
01 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953) - MagneticGhost
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
09 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
02 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
05 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
10 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
40 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
12 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
17 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
26 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
32 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
29 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
20 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
11 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
27 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After Albert7

Chin Xi (nom.)/Nono Prometeo

Nominated:
02 Chin: Xi (1998) - Mahlerian
02 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997) - CoAG
01 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953) - MagneticGhost
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
09 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
02 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
05 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
10 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
40 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
12 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
17 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
26 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
32 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
29 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
20 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
11 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
27 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## science

after Mahlerian:

Haas SQ / Shost SQ 8

Nominated:
02 Chin: Xi (1998) - Mahlerian
02 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997) - CoAG
01 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953) - MagneticGhost
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
03 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
09 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
02 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
05 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
10 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
*42 Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)*
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
12 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
17 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
26 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
32 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
29 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
*35 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)*
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
20 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
11 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
27 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## science

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)


----------



## 20centrfuge

After Science

Gnarly Buttons/Dharma

Nominated:
02 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997) - CoAG
01 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953) - MagneticGhost
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
09 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
02 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
05 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
10 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
06 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
12 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
17 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
26 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
32 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
29 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
35 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
20 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
11 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
27 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)[/QUOTE]


----------



## science

Edit: Sorry, let's wait and see what happens with 20cent's vote.


----------



## 20centrfuge

science said:


> Edit: Sorry, let's wait and see what happens with 20cent's vote.


I think I got it straightened out


----------



## mmsbls

After 20centrfuge:

Vasks / Kernis

Nominated:
02 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997) - CoAG
01 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953) - MagneticGhost
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
09 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
02 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
05 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
10 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
12 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
17 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
26 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
16 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
32 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
29 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
35 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
20 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
11 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
29 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

My vote was skipped.

I'll add it back in.

Nominated:
02 Chin Xi (1998) - Mahlerian
02 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997) - CoAG
01 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953) - MagneticGhost
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
09 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
02 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
05 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
10 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
12 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
17 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
26 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
32 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
29 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
35 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
20 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
11 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
29 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After mmsbls (and Mahlerian)

Riley in C / Carter

Nominated:
02 Chin: Xi (1998) - Mahlerian
02 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997) - CoAG
01 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953) - MagneticGhost
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
09 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
02 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
05 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
10 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
15 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
12 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
17 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
26 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
10 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
32 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
35 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
20 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
11 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
29 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## brotagonist

after GreenMamba;

Hartmann 6 / Penderecki 7

Nominated:
02 Chin: Xi (1998) - Mahlerian
02 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997) - CoAG
01 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953) - MagneticGhost
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
09 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
02 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
05 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
10 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
17 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
12 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
17 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
26 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
11 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
32 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
35 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
20 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
11 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
29 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## senza sordino

after Brotagonist

Pärt Tabula Rasa / Saariaho Six Japanese Gardens

Nominated:
02 Chin: Xi (1998) - Mahlerian
02 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997) - CoAG
01 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953) - MagneticGhost
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
09 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
02 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
05 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
10 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
17 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
12 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
17 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
26 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
26 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
11 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
32 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
15 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
35 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
20 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
11 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
29 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## isorhythm

Been slacking on this thread...after senza sordino:

Berio / Poulenc

Nominated:
02 Chin: Xi (1998) - Mahlerian
02 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997) - CoAG
01 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953) - MagneticGhost
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
09 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
02 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
05 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
10 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
17 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
12 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
17 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
26 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
26 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
11 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
09 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
32 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
15 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
35 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
05 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
20 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
11 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
29 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MagneticGhost

After isorhythm 

Ferneyhough / Silvestrov

Nominated:
02 Chin: Xi (1998) - Mahlerian
02 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997) - CoAG
01 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953) - MagneticGhost
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
09 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
04 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
05 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
10 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
17 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
12 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
17 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
26 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
26 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
11 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
09 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
32 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
15 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
35 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
06 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
20 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
11 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
29 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Celloman

After MagneticGhost

Poulenc / Part

Nominated:
02 Chin: Xi (1998) - Mahlerian
02 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997) - CoAG
01 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953) - MagneticGhost
02 Thorvaldsdottir: Hrim (2009-2010) - Albert7

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
09 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
04 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
05 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
10 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
17 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
12 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
17 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
26 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
11 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
32 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
15 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
35 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
06 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
20 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
11 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
29 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

I think it has been a week for Thorvaldsdottir unfortunately. It can be renominated at any time, however.

After Celloman:

Schaeffer/Henry / Pintscher

Nominated:
02 Chin: Xi (1998) - Mahlerian

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
09 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
04 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
05 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
10 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
08 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
17 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
12 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
17 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
26 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
11 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
11 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
32 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
15 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
35 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
06 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
20 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
11 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
29 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Nereffid

after Trout:

Satyagraha / Akhnaten

Nominated:
02 Chin: Xi (1998) - Mahlerian

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
09 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
04 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
05 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
11 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
10 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
17 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
12 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
17 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
26 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
11 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
11 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
32 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
15 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
35 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
06 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
20 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
11 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
29 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After Nereffid:

Berio / Takemitsu N

Nominated:
02 Chin: Xi (1998) - Mahlerian

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
27 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
09 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
04 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
05 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
11 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
10 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
17 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
12 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
17 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
26 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
11 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
11 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
32 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
15 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
35 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
04 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
06 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
21 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
11 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
29 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After tdc

Shostakovich SQ15 / Persepolis

Nominated:
02 Chin: Xi (1998) - Mahlerian

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
27 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
09 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
04 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
05 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
11 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
10 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
17 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
12 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
17 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
26 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
11 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
11 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
32 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
15 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
35 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
06 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
21 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
11 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
29 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

After MS:

Berio / Murail

Nominated:
02 Chin: Xi (1998) - Mahlerian

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
09 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
04 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
05 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
11 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
10 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
17 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
12 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
17 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
26 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
11 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
11 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
32 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
15 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
35 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
06 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
21 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
11 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
29 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## omega

After GioCar:

Rihm / Tavener

Nominated:
02 Chin: Xi (1998) - Mahlerian

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
09 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
04 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
05 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
11 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
10 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
17 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
12 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
17 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
26 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
11 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
11 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
34 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
15 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
35 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
06 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
21 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
29 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After omega

Chin/Pintscher

Nominated:

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
04 Chin: Xi (1998)
09 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
04 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
05 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
11 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
10 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
14 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
17 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
12 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
17 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
26 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
11 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
04 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
11 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
34 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
15 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
35 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
06 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
21 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
29 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After nathan

Gubaidulina: Canticle / Kurtag 2SQ

Nominated:

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
29 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
04 Chin: Xi (1998)
09 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
04 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
05 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
11 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
10 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
16 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
17 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
12 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
17 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
26 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
11 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
04 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
11 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
34 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
15 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
35 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
06 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
21 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
29 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After dogen

Xenakis: Persepolis / Cage: Music of Changes

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
13 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
04 Chin: Xi (1998)
09 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
04 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
05 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
11 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
10 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
16 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
17 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
12 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
17 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
26 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
11 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
04 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
11 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
34 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
15 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
35 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
06 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
21 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
29 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After ptr:

Chin / Chin

Nominated:

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
14 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
06 Chin: Xi (1998)
09 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
04 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
05 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
11 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
10 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
16 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
17 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
12 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
17 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
26 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
11 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
04 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
11 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
34 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
15 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
35 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
06 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
21 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
29 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After SimonNZ:

Clyne/ nominating Grime's Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)

Nominated:

01 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
14 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
06 Chin: Xi (1998)
11 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
04 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
05 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
11 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
10 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
16 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
17 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
12 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
17 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
26 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
11 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
04 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
11 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
34 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
15 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
35 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
06 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
21 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
29 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Albert

Adams Gnarly Buttons / Shosty 8

Nominated:

01 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
14 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
06 Chin: Xi (1998)
11 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
04 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
05 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
11 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
10 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
16 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
17 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
12 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
17 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
26 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
11 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
04 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
11 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
34 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
15 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
36 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
06 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
21 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
29 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## dzc4627

After: Cygnenoir

Stravinsky's Septet/Concerto Grosso 2

Nominate:
02 Igor Stravinsky-Septet (1953)-dzc4627
01 Alfred Schnittke-Concerto Grosso 2 (1982)-dzc4627
01 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
14 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
06 Chin: Xi (1998)
11 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
04 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
05 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
11 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
10 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
16 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
17 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
12 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
17 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
26 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
11 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
04 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
11 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
34 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
15 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
36 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
06 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
21 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
29 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

After: dzc4627

Feldman Guston/Shosty SQ8

Nominate:
02 Igor Stravinsky-Septet (1953)-dzc4627
01 Alfred Schnittke-Concerto Grosso 2 (1982)-dzc4627
01 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
14 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
06 Chin: Xi (1998)
11 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
04 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
05 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
11 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
10 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
16 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
17 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
12 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
17 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
26 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
11 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
04 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
11 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
34 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
15 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
06 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
21 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
29 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After 20centrfuge:

Vasks / Adams H

Nominated:
02 Igor Stravinsky-Septet (1953)-dzc4627
01 Alfred Schnittke-Concerto Grosso 2 (1982)-dzc4627
01 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
12 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
14 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
06 Chin: Xi (1998)
11 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
04 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
05 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
11 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
10 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
16 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
17 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
12 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
17 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
26 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
11 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
04 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
11 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
34 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
15 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
06 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
21 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
31 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## senza sordino

After mmblis

Poulenc Gloria / Ligeti Chamber concerto

Nominated:
02 Igor Stravinsky-Septet (1953)-dzc4627
01 Alfred Schnittke-Concerto Grosso 2 (1982)-dzc4627
01 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
12 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
14 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
06 Chin: Xi (1998)
11 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
04 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
05 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
11 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
10 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
16 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
17 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
12 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
18 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
26 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
11 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
04 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
13 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
34 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
15 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
06 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
06 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
21 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
31 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tortkis

After senza sordino

Stockhausen: Momente / Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes)

Nominated:
02 Igor Stravinsky-Septet (1953)-dzc4627
01 Alfred Schnittke-Concerto Grosso 2 (1982)-dzc4627
01 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
12 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
14 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
06 Chin: Xi (1998)
11 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
04 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
05 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
11 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
10 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
16 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
17 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
12 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
18 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
26 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
11 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
04 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
13 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
34 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
15 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
06 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
22 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
21 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
31 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

After tortkis:

Stravinsky Requiem / Ligeti Chamber

Nominated:
02 Igor Stravinsky-Septet (1953)-dzc4627
01 Alfred Schnittke-Concerto Grosso 2 (1982)-dzc4627
01 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
12 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
14 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
06 Chin: Xi (1998)
11 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
04 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
05 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
11 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
10 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
16 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
17 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
12 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
19 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
06 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
26 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
11 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
04 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
13 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
34 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
15 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
06 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
21 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
31 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After Trout

Ligeti Double Concerto/Stravinsky Septet

Nominated:
01 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011) - Albert7
01 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso 2 (1982) - dzc4627

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
12 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
14 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
06 Chin: Xi (1998)
11 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
04 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
05 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
11 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
10 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
16 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
17 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
12 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
19 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
08 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
26 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
11 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
04 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
13 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
34 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
15 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
06 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
03 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
21 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
31 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

after Mahlerian

Glass Akhnaten / Ligeti PC

Nominated:
01 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011) - Albert7
01 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso 2 (1982) - dzc4627

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
12 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
14 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
06 Chin: Xi (1998)
11 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
04 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
05 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
10 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
16 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
17 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
12 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
19 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
08 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
27 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
11 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
04 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
13 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
34 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
15 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
06 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
03 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
21 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
31 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

after GM

Pintscher / Saariaho

Nominated:
01 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011) - Albert7
01 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso 2 (1982) - dzc4627

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
12 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
14 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
06 Chin: Xi (1998)
11 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
04 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
05 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
10 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
16 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
17 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
12 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
19 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
08 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
27 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
11 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
13 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
34 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
06 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
03 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
21 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
31 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## brotagonist

after dogen

Ligeti PC / Rihm

Nominated:
01 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011) - Albert7
01 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso 2 (1982) - dzc4627

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
12 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
14 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
06 Chin: Xi (1998)
11 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
04 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
05 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
10 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
16 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
17 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
12 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
19 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
08 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
29 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
11 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
13 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
07 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
06 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
03 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
21 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
31 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After brotagonist:

Gubaidulina C / Reich

Nominated:
01 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011) - Albert7
01 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso 2 (1982) - dzc4627

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
12 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
14 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
06 Chin: Xi (1998)
11 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
04 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
05 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
10 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
17 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
12 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
19 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
08 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
29 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
11 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
13 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
12 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
06 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
03 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
21 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
31 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After tdc
Schnittke S1 / Poulenc

Nominated:
01 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011) - Albert7
01 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso 2 (1982) - dzc4627

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
12 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
14 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
06 Chin: Xi (1998)
11 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
04 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
05 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
10 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
17 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
12 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
19 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
08 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
29 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
11 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
14 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
06 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
03 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
21 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
31 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After MoonlightSonata:

Rihm / Vasks

Nominated:
01 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011) - Albert7
01 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso 2 (1982) - dzc4627

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
12 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
14 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
06 Chin: Xi (1998)
11 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
04 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
05 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
10 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
17 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
12 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
19 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
08 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
29 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
11 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
14 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
37 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
06 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
03 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
21 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mika

After SimonNZ:

Ligeti Glass

Nominated:
01 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011) - Albert7
01 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso 2 (1982) - dzc4627

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
12 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
14 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
06 Chin: Xi (1998)
11 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
04 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
05 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
17 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
14 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
19 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
08 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
29 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
11 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
14 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
37 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
06 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
03 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
21 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Furrer / Nono: La lontananza

*Nominated*:
01 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011) - Albert7
01 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso 2 (1982) - dzc4627

*Seconded*:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
12 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
14 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
06 Chin: Xi (1998)
11 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
04 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
07 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
17 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
14 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
19 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
08 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
29 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
28 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
11 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
14 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
37 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
06 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
03 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
21 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Maderna / Kontakte

*Nominated*:
01 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011) - Albert7
01 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso 2 (1982) - dzc4627

*Seconded*:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
12 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
13 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
14 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
06 Chin: Xi (1998)
11 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
04 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
07 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
17 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
14 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
19 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
08 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
29 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
28 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
11 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
14 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
37 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
06 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
26 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
03 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
21 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After MagneticGhost

Babbitt Philomel/ Schnittke Concerto Grosso 2

Nominated:
01 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011) - Albert7

Seconded:
11 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
12 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
14 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
06 Chin: Xi (1998)
11 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
04 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
07 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
17 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
14 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
19 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
08 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
29 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
28 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
11 Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
14 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
37 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso 2 (1982)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 (1960)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
06 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
26 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
03 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
21 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Albert

Penderecki / Abrahamsen

Nominated:
01 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011) - Albert7

Seconded:
12 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
12 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
14 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
06 Chin: Xi (1998)
11 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
04 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
07 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
17 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
14 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
19 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
08 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
29 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
28 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
13 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
14 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
37 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
06 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
26 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
03 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
21 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## science

after Cygnenoir:

Rihm / Shost SQ 8 

Nominated:
01 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011) - Albert7

Seconded:
12 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
12 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
14 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
06 Chin: Xi (1998)
11 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
04 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
07 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
17 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
14 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
19 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
08 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
29 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
28 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
13 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
14 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
39 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
38 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
06 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
26 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
03 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
21 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Nereffid

after science:

Schnittke CG1 / Ligeti CC

Nominated:
01 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011) - Albert7

Seconded:
12 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
12 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
14 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
06 Chin: Xi (1998)
11 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
04 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
07 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
17 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
02 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
14 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
08 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
29 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
28 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
13 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
14 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
39 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
08 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
38 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
06 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
26 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
03 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
21 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

Default
after Nerrefid

Rihm/Lieberson

Nominated:
01 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011) - Albert7

Seconded:
12 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
12 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
14 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
06 Chin: Xi (1998)
11 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
04 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
07 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
17 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
14 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
08 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
29 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
28 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
13 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
14 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
41 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
08 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
38 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
06 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
26 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
03 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
21 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Celloman

After 20centrfuge

Hartmann / Stockhausen

Nominated:
01 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011) - Albert7

Seconded:
12 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
12 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
14 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
06 Chin: Xi (1998)
11 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
04 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
07 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
14 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
08 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
29 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
28 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
13 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
14 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
41 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
08 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
38 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
06 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
27 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
03 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
21 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Celloman

Furrer/Cage

Nominated:
01 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011) - Albert7

Seconded:
12 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
12 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
31 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
14 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
06 Chin: Xi (1998)
11 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
04 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
09 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
14 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
08 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
29 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
28 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
13 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
14 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
41 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
08 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
38 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
06 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
27 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
03 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
21 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After nathanb:

Chin VC / Maderna

Nominated:
01 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011) - Albert7

Seconded:
12 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
12 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
31 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
16 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
06 Chin: Xi (1998)
11 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
04 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
09 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
14 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
08 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
29 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
28 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
13 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
14 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
41 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
08 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
38 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
06 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
27 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
03 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
21 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Ligeti PC / Rihm

Nominated:
01 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011) - Albert7

Seconded:
12 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
12 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
31 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
16 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
06 Chin: Xi (1998)
11 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
04 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
09 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
14 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
14 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
08 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
31 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
28 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
13 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
14 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
42 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
08 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
38 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
06 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
27 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
03 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
21 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After PG:

Abrahamsen / Gerhard

Nominated:
01 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011) - Albert7

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
12 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
31 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
16 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
06 Chin: Xi (1998)
11 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
04 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
09 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
14 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
08 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
29 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
28 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
13 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
14 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
41 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
08 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
38 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
06 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
27 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
03 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
21 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

With my vote:

Nominated:
01 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011) - Albert7

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
12 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
31 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
16 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
06 Chin: Xi (1998)
11 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
04 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
09 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
14 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
08 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
31 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
28 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
13 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
14 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
42 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
08 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
38 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
06 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
27 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
03 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
21 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MagneticGhost

After trout fix

Pend / Silvestrov

Nominated:
01 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011) - Albert7

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
12 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
31 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
16 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
06 Chin: Xi (1998)
11 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
04 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
09 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
14 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
08 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
31 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
28 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
14 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
42 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
08 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
38 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
07 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
27 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
03 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
21 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Part T / Adams: H

Nominated:
01 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011) - Albert7

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
07 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
31 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
16 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
06 Chin: Xi (1998)
11 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
04 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
09 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
14 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
08 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
31 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
28 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
14 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
42 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
08 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
38 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
07 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
27 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
03 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
21 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After mmsbls

Boulez Fold/Stockhausen Kontakte

Nominated:
01 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011) - Albert7

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
09 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
31 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
16 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
06 Chin: Xi (1998)
11 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
04 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
09 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
14 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
08 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
31 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
28 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
14 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
42 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
08 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
38 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
07 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
03 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
21 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

Current top of the list. Could have two new winners today. 

42 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
38 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
31 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
31 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
30 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
29 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
29 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
29 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
28 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)


----------



## Albert7

After mahlerian

Clyne Violin/Chin Xi

Nominated:
01 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011) - Albert7

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
09 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
31 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
16 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
13 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
04 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
09 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
14 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
08 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
31 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
28 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
14 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
42 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
08 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
38 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
07 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
03 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
21 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Three of the last four +2 votes for a work that essentially no one else is supporting. 

That's real aleatoric voting right there


----------



## Nereffid

after Albert:

Atmospheres / Akhnaten

Nominated:
01 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011) - Albert7

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
09 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
31 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
16 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
13 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
04 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
09 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
16 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
08 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
31 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
28 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
14 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
42 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
08 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
38 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
07 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
03 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
21 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

after The Irish Flyer:

Rihm / Furrer

*Nominated*:
01 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011) - Albert7

*Seconded*:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
09 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
31 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
16 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
13 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
04 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
10 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
16 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
08 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
31 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
28 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
14 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
44 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
08 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
38 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
07 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
03 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
21 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

after ptr

Persopolis / Gardens

Nominated:
01 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011) - Albert7

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
09 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
31 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
16 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
13 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
15 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
04 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
10 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
16 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
08 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
31 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
28 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
14 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
44 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
17 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
08 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
38 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
07 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
03 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
21 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After dogen

Stravinsky RC / Ferneyhough 6

Nominated:
01 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011) - Albert7

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
09 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
31 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
16 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
13 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
16 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
04 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
10 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
16 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
08 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
31 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
28 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
14 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
44 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
17 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
08 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
38 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
07 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
03 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
21 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

Etter Måneskinnssonaten

Rihm / Shosty 8

Nominated:
01 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011) - Albert7

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
*32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)*
15 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
09 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
31 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
16 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
13 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
16 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
04 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
10 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
16 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
08 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
31 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
28 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
14 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
*46 Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)*
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
17 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
08 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
*39 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)*
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
07 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
03 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
21 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
*32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)*
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
*32 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)* 
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)

Nominated:
01 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011) - Albert7

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
09 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
31 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
16 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
13 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
16 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
04 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
10 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
16 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
08 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
31 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
28 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
14 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
17 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
08 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
07 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
03 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
21 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) 
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

Shostakovich now has four works enshrined, one more than each of Messaien, Boulez and Ligeti.

Add: just an observation, not an editorial.


----------



## Guest

Right, that's enough.

Editorial.


----------



## Polyphemus

I really wish I knew what the Hell this thread was about.


----------



## SimonNZ

After Cygnenoir:

Ferneyhough Terrain / Pinstcher

Nominated:
01 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011) - Albert7

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
09 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
31 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
16 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
13 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
16 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
06 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
10 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
16 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
08 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
31 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
28 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
14 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
17 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
08 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
07 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
03 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
21 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) 
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After SimonNZ:

Schnittke CG1 / Berio

Nominated:
01 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011) - Albert7

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
09 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
31 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
16 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
13 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
16 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
06 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
10 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
16 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
08 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
31 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
08 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
28 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
14 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
17 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
07 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
03 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
21 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) 
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After tdc

Nono/Schnittke

Nominated:
01 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011) - Albert7

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
09 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
31 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
16 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
13 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
12 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
16 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
06 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
10 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
18 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
16 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
08 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
31 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
10 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
28 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
14 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
17 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
07 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
03 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
21 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) 
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

Corigliano/Gubaidulina Viola.

Please add for me


----------



## SimonNZ

Added:

Nominated:
01 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011) - Albert7

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
09 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
31 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
16 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
13 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
16 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
06 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
10 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
16 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
08 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
31 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
10 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
28 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
14 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
17 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
07 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
03 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
21 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) 
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## dzc4627

After: SimonNz

Stravinsky's Septet/Grime's Whistler

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
32 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
09 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
31 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
16 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
13 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
16 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
06 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
10 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
01 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011) 
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
16 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
08 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
31 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
10 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
28 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
14 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
17 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
07 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
05 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
21 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) 
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Looks like we're gonna be wishing we had that -1 vote option.


----------



## Trout

After dzc4627:

Adams Dharma / Chin Violin Concerto

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
09 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
31 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
17 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
13 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
16 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
06 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
10 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011) 
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
16 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
08 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
31 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
10 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
28 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
14 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
17 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
07 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
05 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
21 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) 
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Weston

You folks have been busy!

After Trout

Ligeti: pc / Murail: Gondwana

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
09 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
31 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
17 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
13 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
16 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
06 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
10 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
16 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
08 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
10 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
28 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
14 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
17 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
07 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
05 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
21 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After Weston

Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994) / Murail: Gondwana (1980)

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
09 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
31 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
17 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
13 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
16 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
06 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
10 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
16 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
08 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
10 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
28 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
14 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
07 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
05 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
21 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After Albert7

Nono La lontanaza/Takemitsu Steps

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
09 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
31 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
17 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
13 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
16 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
06 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
10 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
16 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
08 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
10 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
14 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
07 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
05 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
22 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

After Mahlerian

Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time /Ligeti: Double Concerto

Nominated:
02 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972) - Richannes Wrahms

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
09 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
31 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
17 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
13 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
16 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
06 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
10 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
16 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
09 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
10 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
14 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
07 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
05 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
22 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SeptimalTritone

After Richannes

Cage Music of Changes, Xenakis Persepolis

Nominated:
02 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972) - Richannes Wrahms

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
09 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
33 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
17 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
13 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
06 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
16 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
06 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
10 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
16 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
09 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
10 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
14 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
07 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
05 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
22 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
33 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Celloman

After SeptimalTritone

Poulenc / Crumb Vox Balaenae

Nominated:
02 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972) - Richannes Wrahms

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
09 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
22 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
33 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
17 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
13 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
16 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
06 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
10 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
16 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
09 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
10 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
16 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
07 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
05 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
22 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
33 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After Celloman

Stravinsky Agon / Boulez Sur 

Nominated:
02 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972) - Richannes Wrahms

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
09 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
33 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
17 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
13 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
16 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
06 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
10 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
16 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
09 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
10 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
16 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
07 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
05 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
22 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
33 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After GreenMamba:

Holt / Duckworth

Nominated:
02 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972) - Richannes Wrahms

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
09 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
33 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
17 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
13 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
09 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
16 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
06 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
10 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
16 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
09 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
10 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
16 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
07 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
05 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
22 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
12 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
33 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## senza sordino

After PaulieGatto

Ligeti Double Concerto / Tavener Song for Athene

Nominated:
02 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972) - Richannes Wrahms

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
09 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
33 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
17 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
13 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
09 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
16 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
06 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
10 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
16 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
11 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
10 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
16 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
07 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
05 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
22 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
14 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
13 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
33 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After senza sordino
Takemitsu requiem / Ligeti double

Nominated:
02 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972) - Richannes Wrahms

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
09 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
33 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
17 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
13 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
09 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
16 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
06 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
10 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
16 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
12 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
10 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
16 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
07 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
05 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
22 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
16 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
13 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
33 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tortkis

after MoonlightSonata

Furrer / Duckworth

Nominated:
02 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972) - Richannes Wrahms

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
09 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
33 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
17 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
13 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
10 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
16 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
06 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
12 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
16 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
12 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
10 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
16 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
27 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
07 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
05 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
22 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
16 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
13 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
33 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

after tortkis

Schnittke: Viola Concerto / Cage: Music of Changes

*Nominated*:
02 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972) - Richannes Wrahms

*Seconded*:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
09 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
17 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
13 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
12 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
07 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
10 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
16 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
06 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
12 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
16 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
12 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
10 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
16 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
07 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
05 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
22 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
16 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
13 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
33 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Nereffid

after ptr:

Crumb / Crumb


Nominated:
02 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972) - Richannes Wrahms

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
09 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
17 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
13 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
13 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
10 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
16 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
06 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
12 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
16 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
12 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
10 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
16 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
07 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
05 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
22 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
16 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
13 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
33 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Nerrefid

*C*h*a*n*ge*s / Poulenc

Nominated:
02 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972) - Richannes Wrahms

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
09 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
36 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
17 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
13 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
13 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
10 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
16 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
06 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
12 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
06 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
16 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
12 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
06 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
10 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
17 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
07 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
05 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
22 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
16 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
13 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
33 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After MG

Henze / Lutoslawski

Nominated:
02 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972) - Richannes Wrahms

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
09 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
36 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
17 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
13 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
13 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
10 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
16 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
06 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
12 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
16 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
12 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
10 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
17 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
25 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
07 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
05 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
22 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
16 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
13 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
33 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After Dogen: 

Sciarrino / Kurtag

Nominated:
02 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972) - Richannes Wrahms

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
09 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
36 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
17 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
13 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
13 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
10 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
16 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
06 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
12 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
25 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
16 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
12 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
10 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
17 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
07 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
05 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
22 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
16 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
13 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
33 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

After SimonNZ:

_I know there are plenty of works on the board right now, so if you feel like one more would break the camel's back, I can wait; but, I can't believe I forgot about this piece. Seriously, one of my all time favorites and definitely worthy of a careful listen:_

Ginastera Harp Concerto (nom)/Chin Violin

Nominated:
02 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972) - Richannes Wrahms
02 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965) - 20centrfuge

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
09 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
36 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
13 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
13 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
10 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
16 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
06 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
12 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
25 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
16 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
12 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
10 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
17 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
07 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
05 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
22 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
16 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
13 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
33 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After 20centrfuge

Ferneyhough/Birtwistle

Nominated:
02 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965) - 20centrfuge

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
03 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
09 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
36 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
13 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
13 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
10 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
16 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
08 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
12 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
25 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
16 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
12 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
10 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
17 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
07 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
05 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
22 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
16 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
13 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
33 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

After nathanb: 

Berio / Murail

Nominated:

02 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965) - 20centrfuge

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
03 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
09 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
36 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
13 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
13 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
10 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
16 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
08 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
12 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
25 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
16 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
12 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
10 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
17 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
07 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
05 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
22 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
16 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
13 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
33 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After GioCar:

Takemitsu N / Berio

Nominated:

02 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965) - 20centrfuge

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
03 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
09 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
36 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
13 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
13 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
10 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
16 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
08 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
12 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
25 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
16 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
12 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
10 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
17 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
07 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
05 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
16 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
13 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
33 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After tdc:

Clyne: The Violin (2009)/Cage: 4'33" (1952)

Nominated:

02 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965) - 20centrfuge

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
03 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
09 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
30 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
36 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
15 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
13 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
10 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
16 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
08 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
12 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
25 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
16 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
12 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
10 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
17 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
07 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
05 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
16 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
13 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
33 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Blancrocher

After Albert7

Ligeti - Piano Concerto / Stravinsky - Agon

Nominated:

02 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965) - 20centrfuge

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
03 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
09 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
30 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
36 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
15 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
13 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
10 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
16 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
08 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
12 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
25 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
16 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
12 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
35 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
10 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
17 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
07 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
05 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
16 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
13 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
33 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After Blancrocher and a 5 hour gap!!!!

Birtwistle Triumph / Cage Music O'Changes

Nominated:

02 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965) - 20centrfuge

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
09 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
30 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
37 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
15 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
13 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
10 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
16 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
08 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
12 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
25 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
16 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
12 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
35 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
10 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
17 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
07 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
05 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
16 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
13 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
33 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)

Top 10
37 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
35 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
33 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
32 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
30 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
30 Cage: 4'33" (1952)


----------



## Blancrocher

GreenMamba said:


> After Blancrocher and a 5 hour gap!!!!


I guess we all finally got around to Feldman's 2nd String Quartet at the same time. Quite the coincidence.


----------



## isorhythm

After GreenMamba

Ligeti PC / Ligeti Atmospheres

Nominated:

02 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965) - 20centrfuge

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
15 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
09 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
30 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
37 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
15 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
13 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
10 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
16 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
08 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
12 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
25 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
17 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
12 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
37 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
10 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
17 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
07 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
05 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
16 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
13 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
33 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After Isorhythm

Ligeti Piano Concerto/Babbitt Philomel

Nominated:

02 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965) - 20centrfuge

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
09 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
30 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
37 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
15 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
13 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
08 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
10 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
16 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
08 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
12 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
25 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
17 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
12 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
39 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
10 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
17 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
07 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
05 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
16 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
13 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
33 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Nereffid

after Mahlerian:

Silvestrov / Dallapiccola

Nominated:

02 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965) - 20centrfuge

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
09 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
30 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
37 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
15 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
13 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
09 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
10 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
16 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
08 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
12 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
25 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
17 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
12 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
39 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
10 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
17 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
05 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
16 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
13 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
18 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
33 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Celloman

after Nereffid:

Ligeti Piano Concerto / Vaughan Williams 7

Nominated:

02 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965) - 20centrfuge

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
09 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
30 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
37 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
15 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
13 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
09 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
10 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
16 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
08 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
12 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
25 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
17 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
12 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
41 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
10 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
17 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
03 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
05 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
16 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
13 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
33 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Celloman

Boulez Pli / Schaeffer-Henry

Nominated:

02 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965) - 20centrfuge

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
11 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
30 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
37 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
15 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
13 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
09 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
10 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
16 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
08 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
12 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
25 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
17 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
12 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
41 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
10 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
17 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
15 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
05 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
16 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
13 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
33 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After mg

Schnittke 1 and 5

Nominated:

02 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965) - 20centrfuge

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
11 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
30 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
37 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
15 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
13 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
09 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
10 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
16 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
08 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
12 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
25 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
17 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
12 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
41 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
10 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
17 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
05 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
16 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
13 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
33 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

After dogen:

Ligeti PC / Pintscher

Nominated:

02 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965) - 20centrfuge

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
11 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
30 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
37 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
15 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
13 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
09 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
10 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
16 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
08 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
12 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
25 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
17 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
12 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
43 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
10 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
17 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
05 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
16 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
13 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
33 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

After trout:

ummmm I'll go with
Harmoniumm and Crummb 

Nominated:

02 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965) - 20centrfuge

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
11 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
30 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
37 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
15 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
09 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
10 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
16 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
08 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
12 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
15 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
25 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
04 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
17 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
12 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
43 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
10 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
17 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
05 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
16 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
13 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
33 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After 20:

Grisey / Lachenmann

*Nominated*:
02 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965) - 20centrfuge

*Seconded*:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
11 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
30 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
37 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
15 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
09 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
10 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
16 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
08 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
12 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
17 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
25 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
05 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
17 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
12 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
43 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
10 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
17 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
05 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
16 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
13 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
33 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After ptr:

Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) / Stravinsky: Septet (1953)

Nominated:
02 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965) - 20centrfuge

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
11 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
30 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
37 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
15 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
09 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
10 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
18 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
08 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
12 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
17 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
25 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
05 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
17 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
12 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
43 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
10 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
17 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
03 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
06 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
16 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
13 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
33 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Albert
Shostakovich viola / Tavener

Nominated:
02 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965) - 20centrfuge

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
11 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
30 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
37 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
15 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
09 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
10 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
18 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
08 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
12 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
17 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
25 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
05 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
17 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
12 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
43 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
10 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
17 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
06 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
16 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
33 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Moony 

Lachenmann/Nono

Nominated:
02 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965) - 20centrfuge

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
11 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
30 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
37 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
15 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
09 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
10 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
18 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
08 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
12 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
17 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
25 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
07 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
17 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
12 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
43 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
17 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
06 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
16 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
33 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

After nathanb 

Persepolis / Grisey

Nominated:
02 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965) - 20centrfuge

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
11 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
30 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
37 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
15 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
09 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
10 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
18 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
08 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
12 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
18 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
25 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
07 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
17 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
12 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
43 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
11 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
17 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
06 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
16 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
32 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
35 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After GioCar:

Nono Como / Vasks

Nominated:
02 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965) - 20centrfuge

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
11 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
30 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
37 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
15 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
09 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
10 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
18 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
08 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
12 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
18 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
25 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
07 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
17 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
12 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
43 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
17 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
06 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
16 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
33 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
35 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After SimonNZ:

Part T / Takemitsu strings

Nominated:
02 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965) - 20centrfuge

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
11 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
30 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
37 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
15 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
09 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
10 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
18 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
08 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
12 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
18 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
25 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
07 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
17 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
12 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
43 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
15 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
31 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
17 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
06 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
18 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
33 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
35 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Dallapicolla / López

Nominated:
02 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965) - 20centrfuge

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
11 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
30 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
37 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
15 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
10 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
18 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
08 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
12 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
18 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
25 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
07 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
17 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
12 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
43 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
16 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
31 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
17 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
06 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
18 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
33 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
35 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## dzc4627

After: tdc

Stravinsky Septet/Takemitsu Requiem 

Nominated:
02 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965) - 20centrfuge

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
11 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
30 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
37 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
15 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
10 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
18 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
08 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
12 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
18 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
25 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
07 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
17 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
12 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
43 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
16 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
31 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
17 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
06 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
18 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
33 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
35 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

dzc4627 said:


> After: tdc
> 
> Stravinsky Septet/Takemitsu Requiem
> 
> Nominated:
> 02 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965) - 20centrfuge
> 
> Seconded:
> 14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
> 07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
> 15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
> 34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
> 16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
> 33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
> 08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
> 05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
> 11 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
> 23 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
> 30 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
> 07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
> 37 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
> 03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
> 21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
> 18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
> 07 Chin: Xi (1998)
> 15 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
> 14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
> 14 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
> 09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
> 11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
> 14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
> 10 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
> 08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
> 15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
> 06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
> 18 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
> 08 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
> 12 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
> 15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
> 03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
> 14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
> 11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
> 02 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
> 18 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
> 18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
> 19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
> 19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
> 04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
> 08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
> 07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
> 07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
> 25 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
> 12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
> 07 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
> 03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
> 17 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
> 20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
> 12 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
> 43 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
> 16 López: La Selva (1998)
> 07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
> 06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
> 21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
> 08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
> 16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
> 32 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
> 13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
> 30 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
> 17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
> 31 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
> 22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
> 15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
> 08 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
> 17 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
> 16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
> 17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
> 08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
> 31 Riley: In C (1964)
> 02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
> 03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
> 19 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
> 13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
> 02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
> 04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
> 10 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
> 02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
> 17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
> 16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
> 29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
> 27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
> 11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
> 06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
> 05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
> 09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
> 28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
> 08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
> 23 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
> 24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
> 06 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
> 24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
> 18 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
> 14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
> 02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
> 33 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
> 19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
> 03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
> 08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
> 35 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
> 08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
> 08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
> 09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
> 06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


Forgot to add the points to the bottom list


----------



## mmsbls

Corrected board (adding in last votes):

Nominated:
02 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965) - 20centrfuge

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
11 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
30 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
37 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
15 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
10 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
18 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
08 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
12 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
18 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
25 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
07 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
17 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
12 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
43 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
16 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
31 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
17 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
33 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
35 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Weston

After dzc4627 / mmsbls

Nono: La lontananza / Vasks: VC


Nominated:
02 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965) - 20centrfuge

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
11 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
30 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
37 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
15 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
10 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
18 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
08 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
12 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
18 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
25 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
07 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
17 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
12 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
43 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
16 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
32 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
31 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
17 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
34 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
35 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

after Weston

Ligeti: Atmospheres / Boulez: Sur Incises 

Nominated:
02 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965) - 20centrfuge

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
11 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
30 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
37 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
15 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
10 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
18 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
08 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
12 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
18 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
25 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
07 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
19 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
12 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
43 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
16 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
32 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
31 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
17 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
34 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
35 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After Johannes Bagner

Duckworth / Ligeti PC

Nominated:
02 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965) - 20centrfuge

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
08 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
11 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
30 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
*37 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
*03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
15 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
18 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
08 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
12 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
18 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
25 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
07 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
19 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
12 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
*44 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
*16 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
32 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
31 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
17 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
34 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
08 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
35 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)


----------



## brotagonist

after GreenMamba;

Xenakis NA / Birtwistle Secret

Nominated:
02 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965) - 20centrfuge

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
11 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
30 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
37 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
15 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
18 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
08 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
12 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
18 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
25 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
07 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
19 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
12 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
44 Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)16 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
32 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
31 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
17 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
34 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
35 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

We need to take the Ligeti PC off the list (and add a colon after Poulenc)


----------



## SimonNZ

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)

Nominated:
02 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965) - 20centrfuge

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
11 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
30 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
37 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
15 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
18 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
08 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
12 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
18 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
25 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
07 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
19 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
12 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
32 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
31 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
17 Poulenc Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
34 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
35 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## senza sordino

Voting after brotagonist and SimonNZ update

Ligeti Double Concerto / Saariaho Six Japanese Gardens

Nominated:
02 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965) - 20centrfuge

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
11 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
30 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
37 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
15 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
18 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
08 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
12 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
18 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
25 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
07 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
19 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
32 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
31 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
17 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
20 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
34 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
35 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## science

After Senza: 

Cage 433 / Nono Iont

Nominated:
02 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965) - 20centrfuge

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
11 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
32 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
37 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
15 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
18 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
08 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
12 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
02 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
18 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
25 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
07 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
19 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
33 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
31 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
17 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
20 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
34 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
35 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After science: 

Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) / Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)

Nominated:
02 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965) - 20centrfuge

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
11 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
32 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
37 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
15 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
18 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
08 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
12 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
18 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
25 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
07 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
19 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
33 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
31 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
17 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
20 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
34 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
37 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

After Albert7:

Furrer / Schnittke CG 1

Nominated:
02 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965) - 20centrfuge

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
11 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
32 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
37 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
15 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
18 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
08 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
14 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
18 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
25 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
07 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
19 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
33 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
31 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
17 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
20 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
34 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
37 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## dzc4627

uh-oh, sorry, forgot about that!


----------



## Guest

After Trout

Bou/Lez

Nominated:
02 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965) - 20centrfuge

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
25 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
32 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
37 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
15 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
18 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
08 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
14 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
18 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
25 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
07 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
19 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
33 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
31 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
15 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
17 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
20 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
34 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
37 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Celloman

After nathanb

Part Tabula Rasa / Penderecki

Nominated:
02 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965) - 20centrfuge

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
25 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
32 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
37 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
15 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
18 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
08 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
14 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
18 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
25 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
07 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
19 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
33 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
33 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
17 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
20 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
34 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
37 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After celloman

Persopolis / Atmos

Nominated:
02 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965) - 20centrfuge

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
25 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
32 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
37 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
15 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
18 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
08 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
14 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
18 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
25 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
07 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
33 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
33 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
17 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
20 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
34 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
39 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After dogen
Penderecki / Kurtag 2

Nominated:
02 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965) - 20centrfuge

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
25 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
32 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
37 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
07 Chin: Xi (1998)
15 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
18 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
08 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
14 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
18 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
07 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
33 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
33 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
17 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
20 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
34 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
39 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After Quasi una Fantasia in C-sharp minor

Chin Xi/Saariaho Six Japanese Gardens

Nominated:
02 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965) - 20centrfuge

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
25 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
32 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
37 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
09 Chin: Xi (1998)
15 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
18 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
08 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
14 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
18 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
07 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
33 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
33 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
17 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
31 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
34 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
39 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Nereffid

after Mahlerian:

In C / Vasks


Nominated:
02 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965) - 20centrfuge

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
25 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
32 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
37 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
09 Chin: Xi (1998)
15 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
18 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
08 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
14 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
18 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
07 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
33 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
33 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
17 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
33 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
35 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
39 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Lord Lance

After Nereffid:

Benjamin Britten's Cello Symphony (Nominated)/Macolm Arnold's Sixth Symphony (Nominated)

Nominated:
02 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965) - 20centrfuge

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
25 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
32 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
37 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
09 Chin: Xi (1998)
15 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
18 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
08 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
14 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
18 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
07 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
33 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
33 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
17 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
33 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
35 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
39 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)[/QUOTE]


----------



## SimonNZ

After Lance:

Chin / Crumb

Nominated:
01 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967) - Lord Lance
02 Britten Cello Symphony (1963) - Lord Lance
02 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965) - 20centrfuge

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
25 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
32 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
37 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
11 Chin: Xi (1998)
15 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
18 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
08 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
14 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
18 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
07 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
33 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
33 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
17 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
33 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
35 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
39 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)[


----------



## ptr

After Si:

Cage: Music of Changes / Pintscher

*Nominated*:
01 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967) - Lord Lance
02 Britten Cello Symphony (1963) - Lord Lance
02 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965) - 20centrfuge

*Seconded*:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
25 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
32 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
39 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
11 Chin: Xi (1998)
15 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
18 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
08 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
14 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
18 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
07 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
33 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
33 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
09 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
17 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
33 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
35 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
39 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Lord Lance, you need to add your noms to the list after voting.
Here is the board now:

Nominated:
01 Arnold: Symphony No. 6 (1967) - Lord Lance
02 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963) - Lord Lance
02 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965) - 20centrfuge

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
25 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
32 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
37 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
09 Chin: Xi (1998)
15 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
18 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
08 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
14 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
18 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
07 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
33 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
33 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
17 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
33 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
35 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
39 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

^I think mine got jumped (plus I added Lance's)


----------



## GioCar

^^^^
and ptr's one as well...


----------



## ptr

SimonNZ said:


> ^I think mine got jumped (plus I added Lance's)


Think mine is the last correct vote as I noticed Simon jumping ahead of me before finalizing mine!

/ptr


----------



## tdc

I'll just re-post ptr's vote to avoid confusion:

*Nominated*:
01 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967) - Lord Lance
02 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963) - Lord Lance
02 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965) - 20centrfuge

*Seconded*:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
25 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
32 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
39 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
11 Chin: Xi (1998)
15 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
18 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
08 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
14 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
18 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
07 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
33 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
33 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
09 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
17 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
33 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
35 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
39 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

after ptr re-posting by tdc

Ferneyhough Terrain / Murail

Nominated:
01 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967) - Lord Lance
02 Britten Cello Symphony (1963) - Lord Lance
02 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965) - 20centrfuge

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
25 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
32 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
39 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
11 Chin: Xi (1998)
15 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
18 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
14 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
18 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
07 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
33 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
33 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
33 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
09 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
17 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
08 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
33 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
35 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
39 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After GioCar

Reich / Stravinsky Agon

Nominated:
01 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967) - Lord Lance
02 Britten Cello Symphony (1963) - Lord Lance
02 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965) - 20centrfuge

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
25 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
32 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
39 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
11 Chin: Xi (1998)
15 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
14 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
18 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
14 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
18 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
07 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
33 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
33 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
33 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
09 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
17 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
10 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
33 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
24 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
35 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
39 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

Duplicate post...


----------



## tdc

After Cygenoir:

Cage MOC / Dillon

Nominated:
01 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967) - Lord Lance
02 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963) - Lord Lance
02 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965) - 20centrfuge

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
25 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
32 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
41 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
11 Chin: Xi (1998)
15 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
18 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
14 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
18 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
07 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
33 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
33 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
33 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
09 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
17 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
10 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
33 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
24 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
35 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
39 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After tdc:

Clyne The Violin/Arnold Sixth Symphony (note: second vote is an act of protest)

Nominated:

02 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963) - Lord Lance
02 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965) - 20centrfuge

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
25 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
32 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
41 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
11 Chin: Xi (1998)
17 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
18 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
14 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
18 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
07 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
33 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
33 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
33 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
09 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
17 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
10 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
33 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
24 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
35 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
39 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After albert?

Stockhausen/Pintscher

Nominated:
02 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963) - Lord Lance
02 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965) - 20centrfuge

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
25 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
32 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
41 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
11 Chin: Xi (1998)
17 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
18 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
14 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
18 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
07 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
33 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
33 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
33 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
17 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
10 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
33 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
24 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
35 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
39 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## omega

What ? I did not see there was Poulenc's _Gloria_?! This needs to be fixed...

After Albert7

Poulenc: _Gloria_ | Vasks: Violin Concerto

Nominated:

02 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963) - Lord Lance
02 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965) - 20centrfuge

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
25 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
32 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
41 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
11 Chin: Xi (1998)
17 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
18 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
14 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
18 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
07 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
33 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
33 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
33 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
09 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
19 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
10 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
33 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
24 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
36 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
39 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

clashing.......


----------



## Guest

fixed


Nominated:

02 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963) - Lord Lance
02 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965) - 20centrfuge

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
25 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
32 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
41 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
11 Chin: Xi (1998)
17 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
18 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
14 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
18 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
07 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
33 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
33 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
33 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
19 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
10 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
33 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
24 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
36 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
39 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After omega (is that even possible?)

Grisey /Murail


Nominated:

02 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963) - Lord Lance
02 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965) - 20centrfuge

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
25 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
32 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
41 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
11 Chin: Xi (1998)
17 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
18 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
14 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
20 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
07 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
33 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
33 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
19 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
10 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
33 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
24 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
36 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
39 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After dogen:

Vasks / Ginastera

Nominated:

02 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963) - Lord Lance

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
25 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
32 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
41 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
11 Chin: Xi (1998)
17 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
18 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
14 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
03 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
20 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
07 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
33 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
33 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
19 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
10 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
33 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
13 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
24 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
38 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
39 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Blancrocher

after mmsbls

Salonen / Nono - Lontananza

Nominated:

02 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963) - Lord Lance

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
25 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
32 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
41 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
11 Chin: Xi (1998)
17 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
18 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
14 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
03 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
20 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
04 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
07 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
34 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
33 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
19 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
10 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
33 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
24 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
38 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
39 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

Nominated:

Nono La lontananza/Hartmann Symphony 8

02 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963) - Lord Lance

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
25 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
32 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
41 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
11 Chin: Xi (1998)
17 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
18 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
14 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
03 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
20 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
19 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
07 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
36 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
33 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
19 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
10 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
33 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
24 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
24 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
38 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
39 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After Mahlerian

Gubadailuna Viola / Stravinsky RC 

02 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963) - Lord Lance

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
25 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
32 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
41 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
18 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
11 Chin: Xi (1998)
17 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
18 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
14 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
03 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
20 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
21 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
07 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
36 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
33 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
19 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
10 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
33 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
24 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
25 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
38 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
39 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

After GreenMamba:

Chin / Britten

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
25 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
03 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
41 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
20 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
11 Chin: Xi (1998)
17 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
18 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
14 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
03 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
20 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
21 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
07 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
36 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
33 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
19 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
10 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
33 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
24 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
25 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
38 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
39 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Ustvolskaya (nom) / Xenakis: Persepolis

*Nominated*:
Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - 2 - ptr (Listen)

*Seconded*:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
25 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
03 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
41 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
20 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
11 Chin: Xi (1998)
17 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
18 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
14 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
03 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
20 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
21 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
07 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
36 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
33 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
22 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
19 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
10 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
33 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
24 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
25 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
38 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
40 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Nereffid

after ptr:

Fratres / Desert Music


Nominated:
Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
25 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
03 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
41 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
20 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
11 Chin: Xi (1998)
17 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
18 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
14 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
03 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
20 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
21 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
07 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
36 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
33 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
19 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
11 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
33 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
24 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
25 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
38 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
40 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Nereffid
Pintscher / Poulenc

Nominated:
Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
25 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
03 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
41 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
20 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
11 Chin: Xi (1998)
17 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
18 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
14 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
03 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
14 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
20 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
21 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
07 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
36 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
33 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
12 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
20 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
11 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
33 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
29 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
24 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
25 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
38 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
40 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After MoonlightSonata

Akhnaten / Schnittke VC

Nominated:
Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
25 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
03 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
41 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
20 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
11 Chin: Xi (1998)
17 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
18 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
14 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
03 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
20 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
21 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
07 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
36 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
33 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
12 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
20 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
11 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
33 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
30 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
24 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
25 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
38 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
40 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After the black swan

Cage: 4'33" (1952)/ López: La Selva (1998)

Nominated:
Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
25 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
03 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
34 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
41 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
20 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
11 Chin: Xi (1998)
17 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
18 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
10 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
14 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
03 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
20 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
21 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
07 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
17 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
36 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
33 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
12 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
20 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
11 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
33 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
30 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
24 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
25 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
38 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
40 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After al

Lachenmann/Ferneyhough

Nominated:
Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
25 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
03 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
34 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
41 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
20 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
11 Chin: Xi (1998)
17 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
18 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
11 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
14 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
03 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
20 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
21 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
20 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
17 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
36 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
33 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
12 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
20 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
11 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
33 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
30 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
24 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
25 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
38 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
40 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

It looks like I got over-excited and voted approximately 11 minutes too early! Luckily, no one followed me, so we can just let it stand now that those 11 minutes have passed...


----------



## senza sordino

After nathanb

Adams Dharma / Ligeti Chamber Concerto

Nominated:
Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
36 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
25 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
03 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
34 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
41 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
20 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
11 Chin: Xi (1998)
17 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
18 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
11 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
14 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
03 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
20 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
21 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
17 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
36 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
33 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
12 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
20 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
11 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
33 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
30 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
24 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
25 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
38 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
40 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

After senza sordino:

Messiaen / Riley

Nominated:
02 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960) - Trout
02 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - ptr

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
36 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
25 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
03 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
34 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
41 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
20 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
11 Chin: Xi (1998)
17 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
18 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
11 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
14 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
03 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
20 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
21 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
03 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
17 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
06 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
36 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
33 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
12 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
20 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
11 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
34 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
30 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
24 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
25 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
38 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
40 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

Ustvolskaya/Ginastera Harp


----------



## Nereffid

after Trout
(*not adding 20cent's votes* because I don't know which Ginastera was meant)

MacMillan / Lieberson

Nominated:
02 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960) - Trout
02 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - ptr

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
36 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
25 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
03 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
34 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
41 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
20 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
11 Chin: Xi (1998)
17 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
18 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
11 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
14 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
03 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
20 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
21 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
17 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
36 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
33 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
12 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
20 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
11 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
34 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
30 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
24 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
25 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
38 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
40 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

after Nereffid

Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) / Cage: 4'33" (1952)

Nominated:
02 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960) - Trout
02 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - ptr

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
36 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
25 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
03 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
41 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
20 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
11 Chin: Xi (1998)
17 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
11 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
14 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
03 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
20 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
21 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
17 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
36 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
33 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
12 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
20 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
11 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
34 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
30 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
24 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
25 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
38 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
40 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

after Al

Crumb: Ancient / Furrer

*Nominated*:
02 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960) - Trout
02 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - ptr

*Seconded*:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
36 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
05 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
25 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
03 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
41 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
20 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
11 Chin: Xi (1998)
17 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
11 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
15 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
03 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
20 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
21 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
17 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
36 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
33 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
12 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
20 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
11 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
34 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
30 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
24 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
25 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
38 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
40 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

After ptr

Messiaen: Chronochromie / Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time 

Nominated:
02 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) - ptr

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
36 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
25 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
03 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
41 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
20 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
11 Chin: Xi (1998)
17 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
11 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
15 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
03 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
20 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
21 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
17 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
36 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
33 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
12 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
20 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
11 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
34 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
30 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
24 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
25 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
38 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
40 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Blancrocher

After Richannes Wrahms

Ustvolskaya (seconded) / Nono - Lontananza

Nominated:


Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
36 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
25 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
03 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
41 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
20 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
11 Chin: Xi (1998)
17 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
11 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
15 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
15 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
03 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
20 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
21 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
17 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
37 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
33 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
12 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
20 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
11 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
34 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
30 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
24 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
25 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) 
38 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
40 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Nereffid

accidental post, sorry.


----------



## Guest

After Blancrocher

Gerhard / Carter

Nominated:


Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
36 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
25 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
03 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
41 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
22 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
20 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
11 Chin: Xi (1998)
17 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
11 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
15 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
17 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
03 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
20 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
21 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
17 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
37 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
33 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
12 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
20 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
11 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
34 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
30 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
24 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
25 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
38 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
40 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After Dogen:

Chin Xi / Kurtag Microludes

Nominated:


Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
36 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
25 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
03 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
41 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
22 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
20 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
13 Chin: Xi (1998)
17 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
11 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
15 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
17 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
03 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
20 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
21 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
17 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
37 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
33 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
12 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
20 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
11 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
34 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
30 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
24 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
25 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) 
38 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
40 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Nereffid said:


> accidental post, sorry.


Aleatoric posting.

Neat.


----------



## GioCar

After Simon:

Xenakis Pesepolis / Grisey

Nominated:


Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
36 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
25 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
03 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
41 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
22 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
20 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
13 Chin: Xi (1998)
17 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
11 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
15 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
17 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
03 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
21 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
21 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
17 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
37 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
33 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
12 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
20 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
11 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
34 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
30 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
24 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
25 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) 
38 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
42 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After GioCar
Ferneyhoughs

Nominated:


Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
36 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
25 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
03 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
41 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
22 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
20 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
13 Chin: Xi (1998)
17 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
15 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
17 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
03 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
21 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
21 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
17 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
37 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
33 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
12 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
20 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
11 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
34 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
30 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
24 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
25 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) 
38 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
42 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After MS:

Gubaidulina V / Reich

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
36 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
25 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
03 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
41 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
22 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
20 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
13 Chin: Xi (1998)
17 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
15 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
17 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
03 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
21 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
23 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
17 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
37 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
33 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
12 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
20 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
34 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
30 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
24 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
25 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) 
38 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
42 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

After Tdc

Crumb Ancient/Corigliano

Also adding my previous vote that wasn't added (Ustvolskaya/Ginastera Harp)

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
36 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
25 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
03 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
41 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
22 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
20 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
13 Chin: Xi (1998)
17 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
15 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
17 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
04 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
21 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
23 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
17 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
37 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
33 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
12 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
20 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
34 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
30 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
24 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
25 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) 
38 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
42 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After 20centrfuge

Gerhard/Carter

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
36 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
25 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
03 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
41 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
23 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
20 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
13 Chin: Xi (1998)
17 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
15 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
19 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
04 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
21 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
23 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
17 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
37 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
33 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
12 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
20 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
34 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
30 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
24 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
25 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) 
38 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
42 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After 20centrfuge

Stockhausen Momente / Young

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
36 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
25 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
03 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
41 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
22 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
20 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
13 Chin: Xi (1998)
17 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
15 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
17 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
04 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
21 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
23 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
17 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
37 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
33 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
12 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
20 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
34 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
30 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
24 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
25 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
38 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
42 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Celloman

After PaulieGatto

Britten: The Turn of the Screw (nominated) / Britten

Nominated:

02 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
36 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
25 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
41 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
22 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
20 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
13 Chin: Xi (1998)
17 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
15 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
17 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
04 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
21 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
23 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
17 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
37 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
33 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
12 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
20 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
34 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
30 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
24 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
25 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
38 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
42 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## musicrom

After Celloman

Part TR / Feldman CS

Nominated:

02 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
36 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
25 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
41 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
22 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
20 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
13 Chin: Xi (1998)
17 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
15 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
17 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
04 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
21 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
23 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
17 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
37 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
35 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
12 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
20 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
34 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
30 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
24 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
25 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
38 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
42 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After Musicrom

Britten Screw/Nono Lontananza

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
36 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
25 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
04 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
35 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
41 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
22 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
20 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
13 Chin: Xi (1998)
17 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
15 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
17 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
04 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
21 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
23 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
17 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
38 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
35 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
12 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
20 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
34 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
30 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
24 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
25 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
38 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
42 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After Mahlerian (and trying to work the top of the board...)

Xenakis Pers / Chin Violin

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
36 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
25 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
04 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
35 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
41 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
22 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
13 Chin: Xi (1998)
17 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
15 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
17 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
04 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
21 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
23 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
17 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
38 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
35 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
12 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
20 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
34 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
30 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
24 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
25 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
38 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
44 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

*Current top 10*

44 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
41 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
38 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
38 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
36 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
35 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
35 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
34 Riley: In C (1964)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)


----------



## mmsbls

After GreenMamba:

Vasks / Part T

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
36 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
25 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
04 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
35 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
41 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
22 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
13 Chin: Xi (1998)
17 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
15 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
17 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
04 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
21 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
23 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
17 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
38 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
36 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
12 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
20 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
34 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
30 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
24 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
25 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
40 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
44 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

Did someone adjust for the clash between Nathan and PG at the top of page 108?

/ptr


----------



## GreenMamba

Good catch, ptr. Please someone else verify my fix:

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
36 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
25 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
04 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
35 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
41 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
23 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
13 Chin: Xi (1998)
17 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
15 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
19 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
04 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
21 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
23 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
17 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
38 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
36 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
12 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
20 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
34 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
30 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
24 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
25 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
40 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
44 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls (with nathanb's vote):

Furrer / Boulez Sur

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
36 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
04 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
35 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
41 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
23 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
13 Chin: Xi (1998)
17 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
17 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
19 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
04 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
21 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
23 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
17 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
38 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
36 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
12 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
20 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
34 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
30 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
24 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
25 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
40 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
44 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## brotagonist

after Trout;

Messiaen Chronochromie / Maderna

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
36 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
04 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
35 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
41 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
23 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
13 Chin: Xi (1998)
17 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
17 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
19 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
04 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
21 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
23 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
17 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
38 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
36 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
12 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
20 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
34 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
30 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
24 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
25 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
40 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
44 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

after da brota;

Xenakis: Persepolis / Grisey

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
36 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
04 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
35 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
41 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
23 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
13 Chin: Xi (1998)
17 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
17 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
19 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
04 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
23 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
17 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
38 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
36 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
12 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
20 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
34 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
30 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
24 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
25 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
40 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
46 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

after ptr

Xenakis: Persepolis / Gerhard

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
36 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
04 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
35 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
*41 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)*
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
23 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
13 Chin: Xi (1998)
17 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
17 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
20 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
04 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
23 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
17 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
38 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
36 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
12 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
20 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
34 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
30 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
24 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
25 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
40 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
*48 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)*
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

another one to go ....?


----------



## Albert7

after dogen

Clyne: The Violin (2009) / Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)

Nominated:


Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
36 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
04 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
35 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
41 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
23 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
13 Chin: Xi (1998)
19 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
17 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
20 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
04 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
23 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
17 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
39 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
36 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
12 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
20 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
34 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
30 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
24 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
25 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
40 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
48 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Xenakis: Persepolis (1971) to come out and be enshrined I think?


----------



## SimonNZ

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)

After Albert:

Ferneyhough Terrain / Pintscher

Nominated:


Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
36 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
04 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
35 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
41 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
23 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
13 Chin: Xi (1998)
19 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
14 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
17 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
20 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
04 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
23 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
17 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
39 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
36 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
20 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
34 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
30 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
24 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
25 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
40 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Simon

Part TR / RVW7

Nominated:


Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
36 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
04 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
35 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
41 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
23 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
13 Chin: Xi (1998)
19 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
14 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
17 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
20 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
04 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
23 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
17 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
39 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
38 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
20 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
34 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
30 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
24 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
25 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
40 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Nereffid

after MoonlightSonata:

Tabula Rasa / Turn of the Screw


Nominated:


Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
36 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
35 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
41 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
23 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
13 Chin: Xi (1998)
19 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
14 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
17 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
20 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
04 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
23 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
17 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
39 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
40 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
20 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
34 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
30 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
24 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
25 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
40 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Nereffid

Music of Cage's / Song of Tavener's

Nominated:


Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
36 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
35 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
43 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
23 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
13 Chin: Xi (1998)
19 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
14 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
17 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
20 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
04 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
23 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
17 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
39 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
40 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
20 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
34 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
30 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
24 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
25 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
15 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
40 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After Cygy:

Cage MoC / López

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
36 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
35 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
45 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
23 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
13 Chin: Xi (1998)
19 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
14 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
17 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
20 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
04 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
23 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
39 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
40 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
20 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
34 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
30 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
24 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
25 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
15 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
40 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After tdc

Nono/Stravinsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
36 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
35 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
45 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
23 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
13 Chin: Xi (1998)
19 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
14 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
17 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
20 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
04 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
23 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
41 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
40 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
20 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
34 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
30 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
25 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
15 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
40 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

after nathanb

Ustvolskaya / Riley In C

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
36 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
35 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
45 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
23 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
13 Chin: Xi (1998)
19 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
14 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
17 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
20 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
04 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
23 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
41 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
40 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
20 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
30 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
25 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
15 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
08 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
40 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

After GreenMamba:

Stravinsky Requiem / Schnittke Symphony 5

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
36 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
35 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
45 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
23 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
13 Chin: Xi (1998)
19 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
14 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
17 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
20 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
04 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
23 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
41 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
40 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
20 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
30 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
15 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
08 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
40 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## brotagonist

after GreenMamba

Boulez Sur Incises / Shostakovich Viola Sonata

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
36 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
35 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
45 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
23 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
13 Chin: Xi (1998)
19 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
14 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
17 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
20 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
04 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
23 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
41 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
40 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
20 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
30 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
06 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
25 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
15 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
08 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
40 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

fixing clash 

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
36 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
35 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
45 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
23 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
13 Chin: Xi (1998)
19 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
14 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
17 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
20 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
04 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
23 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
41 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
40 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
20 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
30 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
06 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
15 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
08 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
40 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

After Green

Silsestrov V / Gubaidulina V

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
36 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
25 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
03 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
41 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
22 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
20 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
13 Chin: Xi (1998)
17 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
14 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
08 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
12 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
15 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
17 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
03 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
21 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
14 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
17 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
37 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
33 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
12 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
20 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
34 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
30 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
05 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
08 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
24 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
25 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
14 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983) 
38 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
19 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
42 Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
09 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## senza sordino

There are a few mistakes, Please fix and update, I can't manage on my iPad mini. Thanks.
My votes 

Vasks Distant Light / Ligeti Double Concerto

please update and fix


----------



## Guest

Looks like centrfuge somehow pasted a board from a page or so ago, so here's the fixed thing (pasted the last correct board and added votes by centrfugue and senza sordino):

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
36 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
35 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
45 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
23 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
13 Chin: Xi (1998)
19 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
14 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
17 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
20 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
04 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
41 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
40 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
20 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
30 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
06 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
15 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
08 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
42 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

...............................


----------



## Celloman

After 20centrfuge

Part Tabula Rasa / Poulenc

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
36 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
35 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
45 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
23 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
13 Chin: Xi (1998)
19 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
14 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
17 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
20 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
04 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
41 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
42 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
21 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
30 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
06 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
15 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
08 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
42 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After Celloman

Nono Lontananza/Carter Symphonia

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
36 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
35 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
45 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
13 Chin: Xi (1998)
19 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
14 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
17 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
20 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
04 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
43 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
42 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
21 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
30 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
06 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
19 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
15 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
08 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
42 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After Mahlerian

Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997) / Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
36 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
35 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
45 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
13 Chin: Xi (1998)
19 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
14 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
17 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
20 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
04 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
43 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
42 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
21 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
16 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
30 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
06 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
15 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
08 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
44 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Albert
Prokofiev / Schittke CG1

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
36 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
35 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
45 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
13 Chin: Xi (1998)
19 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
14 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
17 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
20 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
04 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
03 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
43 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
42 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
21 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
18 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
12 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
30 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
06 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
08 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
15 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
08 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
44 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## dzc4627

After: Moonlight Sonata

Septet/Whistler

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
36 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
35 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
45 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
13 Chin: Xi (1998)
19 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
14 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
17 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
20 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
04 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
43 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
42 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
21 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
18 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
12 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
30 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
06 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
15 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
08 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
44 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
03 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Nereffid

after dzc:

VW 8 / Ginastera Harp


Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
36 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
35 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
45 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
13 Chin: Xi (1998)
19 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
14 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
17 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
20 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
43 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
42 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
21 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
18 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
12 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
30 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
06 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
15 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
08 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
44 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
08 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After Nereffid:

Vasks / Yoshimatsu

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
36 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
35 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
45 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
13 Chin: Xi (1998)
19 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
14 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
17 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
20 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
43 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
42 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
21 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
18 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
12 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
30 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
06 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
15 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
08 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
46 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
09 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After Simon:

Ustvolskaya / Nono: La lontananza

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
36 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
35 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
45 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
13 Chin: Xi (1998)
19 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
14 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
17 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
20 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
12 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
44 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
42 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
21 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
18 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
12 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
30 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
06 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
15 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
46 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
09 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After ptr

Kurtags

Nominated:


Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
36 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
35 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
45 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
13 Chin: Xi (1998)
19 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
14 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
17 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
20 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
29 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
07 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
44 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
42 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
21 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
18 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
12 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
30 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
06 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
15 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
46 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
09 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Blancrocher

After dogen

Nono - Lontananza / Lutoslawski

Nominated:


Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
36 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
35 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
45 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
13 Chin: Xi (1998)
19 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
14 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
17 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
20 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
29 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
46 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
42 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
21 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
18 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
12 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
30 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
27 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
06 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
15 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
46 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
09 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Weston

After Blancrocher

Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte / Nono: La lontananza

Nominated:


Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
36 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
35 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
45 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
13 Chin: Xi (1998)
19 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
14 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
17 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
20 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
29 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
47 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
42 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
21 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
18 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
12 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
30 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
29 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
06 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
15 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
46 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
09 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Weston

Adams Dharma / Yoshimatsu

Nominated:


Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
35 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
45 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
13 Chin: Xi (1998)
19 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
14 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
17 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
20 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
29 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
47 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
42 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
21 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
18 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
12 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
30 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
29 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
06 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
15 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
46 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After Cyg:

Schnittke V / Schnittke CG 1

Nominated:


Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
35 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
45 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
13 Chin: Xi (1998)
19 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
14 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
17 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
20 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
29 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
47 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
42 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
21 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
18 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
29 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
06 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
15 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
46 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After tdc

Ferney/Furrer

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
35 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
45 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
13 Chin: Xi (1998)
19 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
20 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
29 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
47 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
42 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
21 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
18 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
29 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
06 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
15 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
46 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

After nathanb:

Chin Xi / Berio

Nominated:


Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
35 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
45 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
15 Chin: Xi (1998)
19 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
20 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
29 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
47 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
42 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
21 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
18 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
29 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
06 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
15 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
46 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After Giocar:

Cage: 4'33" (1952) / Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
45 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
15 Chin: Xi (1998)
19 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
20 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
29 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
*47 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)* (a winner already?)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
42 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
21 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
18 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
29 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
06 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
15 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
46 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

Nono hasn't gotten enough points over the next piece. In fact it's only one point ahead of it.

After Albert7

Nono Lontananza/Chin Xi

Nominated:


Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
45 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
16 Chin: Xi (1998)
19 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
20 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
29 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
49 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
42 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
21 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
18 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
29 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
06 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
15 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
46 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After Mahlerian

Nono Lontananza/Sciarrino

_Nono now needs two points. We haven't been pushing things through lately -- logjam at the top._

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
45 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
16 Chin: Xi (1998)
19 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
20 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
29 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
51 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
42 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
21 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
18 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
06 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
15 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
46 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After GreenMamba:

Boulez S / Adams H

Nominated:


Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
16 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
45 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
16 Chin: Xi (1998)
19 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
20 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
29 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
51 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
42 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
21 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
18 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
06 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
15 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
46 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Lord Lance

*Round #2*

After GioCar:

Wolfgang Rihm's Tutuguri/Shostakovich's Second Piano Concerto

Nominated:

Shostakovich's Second Piano Concerto

Wolfgang Rihm's Tutuguri

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
35 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
45 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
15 Chin: Xi (1998)
19 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
20 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
29 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
47 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
42 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
21 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
18 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
29 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
06 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
15 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
46 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

LL, we need the proper form for noms. Just so we know how you distributed the points, plus it's helps us to track who made the nom (max is four on entire list).

02 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82) - Lord Lance
01 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto no. 2 (1957) - Lord Lance

ADD: Nefferid is correct as well. His list is fully correct.


----------



## Nereffid

Lord Lance's posted board is out-of-date.
Hopefully this is the correct one, following mmsbls's votes:

Nominated:
02 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82) - Lord Lance
01 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto no. 2 (1957) - Lord Lance 

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
16 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
45 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
16 Chin: Xi (1998)
19 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
20 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
29 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
51 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
42 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
21 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
18 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
06 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
15 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
46 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Celloman

After Lord Lance

Poulenc / Penderecki

Nominated:
02 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82) - Lord Lance
01 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto no. 2 (1957) - Lord Lance 

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
16 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
45 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
16 Chin: Xi (1998)
19 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
20 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
29 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
13 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
51 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
17 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
42 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
23 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
18 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
06 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
15 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
46 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Celloman

NonoNono

Nominated:
02 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82) - Lord Lance
01 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto no. 2 (1957) - Lord Lance 

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
16 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
45 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
16 Chin: Xi (1998)
19 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
20 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
29 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
51 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
42 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
23 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
18 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
06 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
15 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
46 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After nathanb
Berio (nom) / Tavener

Nominated:
02 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002) - MoonlightSonata
02 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82) - Lord Lance
01 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto no. 2 (1957) - Lord Lance 

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
16 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
45 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
16 Chin: Xi (1998)
19 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
20 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
29 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
51 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
42 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
23 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
18 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
06 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
46 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After MS

Schnittke: S5 / Crumb: Ancient

*Nominated*:
02 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002) - MoonlightSonata
02 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82) - Lord Lance
01 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto no. 2 (1957) - Lord Lance

*Seconded*:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
16 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
45 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
16 Chin: Xi (1998)
19 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
20 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
29 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
51 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
42 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
23 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
18 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
06 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
46 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tortkis

After ptr

Chin: Xi / Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura

Nominated:
02 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002) - MoonlightSonata
02 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82) - Lord Lance
01 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto no. 2 (1957) - Lord Lance 

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
16 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
45 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
18 Chin: Xi (1998)
19 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
20 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
29 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
52 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
42 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
23 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
18 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
06 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
46 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

Bring Nono home. His mommy misses him.


----------



## Guest

After tortkis
Nono futura / Gondwana


----------



## Guest

20centrfuge said:


> Bring Nono home. His mommy misses him.


That was pathetic! But it worked...

Can someone oblige...this smartphone is a bit....limiting...


----------



## omega

After dogen (this board takes dogen's vote into account):

Poulenc | Ligeti: Atmosphères

Nominated:
02 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002) - MoonlightSonata
02 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82) - Lord Lance
01 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto no. 2 (1957) - Lord Lance

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
16 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
45 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
18 Chin: Xi (1998)
19 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
20 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
29 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
21 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
35 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
54 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
42 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
25 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
18 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
06 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
46 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

20centrfuge said:


> Bring Nono home. His mommy misses him.


How about his wife?










And yes, I know that Nuria Schoenberg-Nono is still alive...


----------



## Becca

After Omega

Tippett / Berio - Rendering

Nominated:
01 Berio: Rendering (1989) - Becca
02 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002) - MoonlightSonata
02 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82) - Lord Lance
01 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto no. 2 (1957) - Lord Lance
02 Tippett: Symphony #3 (1972) - Becca

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
16 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
45 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
18 Chin: Xi (1998)
19 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
20 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
29 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
21 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
35 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
54 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
42 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
25 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
18 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
06 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
46 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Off to mamma?
54 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)


----------



## GreenMamba

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)


----------



## GreenMamba

And the current top of the list. Let's see if we can push some more through. 

46 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
45 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
42 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
35 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
34 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
30 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
29 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)


----------



## tdc

After Becca:

Berio L / Berio S (sec)

Nominated:
01 Berio: Rendering (1989) - Becca
02 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82) - Lord Lance
01 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto no. 2 (1957) - Lord Lance
02 Tippett: Symphony #3 (1972) - Becca

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
16 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
03 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
45 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
18 Chin: Xi (1998)
19 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
20 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
29 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
21 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
35 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
54 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
42 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
25 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
18 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
06 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
46 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After Becca

Clyne: The Violin (2009) / Berio: Rendering (1989)

Nominated:

02 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002) - MoonlightSonata
02 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82) - Lord Lance
01 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto no. 2 (1957) - Lord Lance
02 Tippett: Symphony #3 (1972) - Becca

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
16 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
02 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
45 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
18 Chin: Xi (1998)
21 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
20 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
29 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
21 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
35 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
54 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
42 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
25 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
18 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
06 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
46 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Albert7

Sequenze / Sur incises

Nominated:

02 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82) - Lord Lance
01 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto no. 2 (1957) - Lord Lance
02 Tippett: Symphony #3 (1972) - Becca

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
16 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
04 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
02 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
31 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
45 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
18 Chin: Xi (1998)
21 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
20 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
29 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
21 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
35 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
54 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
42 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
25 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
18 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
06 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
46 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

My vote got skipped, fixing clash:

Nominated:

02 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82) - Lord Lance
01 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto no. 2 (1957) - Lord Lance
02 Tippett: Symphony #3 (1972) - Becca

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
16 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
05 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
02 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
31 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
45 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
18 Chin: Xi (1998)
21 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
20 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
29 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
21 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
35 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
54 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
42 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
25 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
18 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
06 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 - Jesus Messiah, Save Us, for voice and small orchestra (1983)
46 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)[/QUOTE]


----------



## SimonNZ

After tdc

Chin Xi / Vasks

Nominated:

02 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82) - Lord Lance
01 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto no. 2 (1957) - Lord Lance
02 Tippett: Symphony #3 (1972) - Becca

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
16 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
05 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
02 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
31 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
45 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
20 Chin: Xi (1998)
21 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
20 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
29 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
21 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
35 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
54 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
42 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
25 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
18 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
17 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
06 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
47 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After SimonZ

Schnittke 1 (listening to it right now ) / Vasks

Nominated:

02 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82) - Lord Lance
01 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto no. 2 (1957) - Lord Lance
02 Tippett: Symphony #3 (1972) - Becca

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
16 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
05 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
02 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
31 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
45 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
20 Chin: Xi (1998)
21 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
20 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
29 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
21 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
35 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
54 Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
42 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
25 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
18 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
06 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
48 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

I would have thought, of all Berio works, _Coro_ would've come out by now. Perhaps _Il Canto Sospeso_ for Nono, too.


----------



## Trout

After Cygnenoir:

Vasks / Berio Rendering

Nominated:

02 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82) - Lord Lance
01 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto no. 2 (1957) - Lord Lance
02 Tippett: Symphony #3 (1972) - Becca

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
16 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
05 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
31 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
45 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
20 Chin: Xi (1998)
21 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
20 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
29 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
21 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
35 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
42 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
25 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
18 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
06 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
50 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

after Trout

Vasks / Ten Holt

Nominated:

02 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82) - Lord Lance
01 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto no. 2 (1957) - Lord Lance
02 Tippett: Symphony #3 (1972) - Becca

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
16 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
05 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
31 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
04 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
*45 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)*
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
20 Chin: Xi (1998)
21 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
20 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
08 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
29 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
21 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
35 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
42 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
25 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
18 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
06 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
*52 Vasks: Violin concerto, 'Distant Light' (1997)*
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## senza sordino

"................................."


----------



## GreenMamba

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)


----------



## GreenMamba

senza sordino said:


> "................................."


Can you re vote? Don't want to waste your Vasks points. I'll execute your vote.


----------



## senza sordino

GreenMamba said:


> Can you re vote? Don't want to waste your Vasks points. I'll execute your vote.


Thanks, I did vote to enshrine Vasks but I was too late, here is my new vote.

Thanks, please update the list for me.

My votes
(Second) Shostakovich PC 2 / Britten Cello Symphony


----------



## GreenMamba

On behalf of senza, after me

Shost PC2 / Britten Cello

Nominated:

02 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82) - Lord Lance
02 Tippett: Symphony #3 (1972) - Becca

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
16 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
05 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
31 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
05 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
45 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
20 Chin: Xi (1998)
21 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
20 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
08 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
29 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
21 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
35 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
42 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
25 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
18 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
03 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto no. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
06 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After GreenMamba

Cage Music / Silvestrov

Nominated:

02 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82) - Lord Lance
02 Tippett: Symphony #3 (1972) - Becca

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
16 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
05 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
31 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
05 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
47 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
20 Chin: Xi (1998)
21 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
20 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
08 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
29 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
21 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
35 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
42 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
25 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
18 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
03 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto no. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
06 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Weston

After PaulieGatto

Ligeti: Atmosphères / Gerhard: Symphony No. 4

Nominated:

02 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82) - Lord Lance
02 Tippett: Symphony #3 (1972) - Becca

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
16 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
05 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
31 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
05 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
47 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
20 Chin: Xi (1998)
21 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
21 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
08 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
29 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
35 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
42 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
25 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
18 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
03 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto no. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
06 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## calvinpv

After Weston

Boulez Sur incises / Boulez Pli selon pli

Nominated:

02 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82) - Lord Lance
02 Tippett: Symphony #3 (1972) - Becca

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
16 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
05 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
*14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)*
*33 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)*
05 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
47 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
20 Chin: Xi (1998)
21 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
21 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
08 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
29 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
35 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
42 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
25 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
18 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
03 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto no. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
06 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After calvin

Stravinsky/Stockhausen

Nominated:
02 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82) - Lord Lance
02 Tippett: Symphony #3 (1972) - Becca

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
16 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
05 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
05 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
47 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
20 Chin: Xi (1998)
21 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
21 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
08 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
29 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
08 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
35 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
42 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
25 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
18 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
03 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto no. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
06 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

Aftee nathanb 

Mac/Cage

Nominated:
02 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82) - Lord Lance
02 Tippett: Symphony #3 (1972) - Becca

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
16 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
05 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
05 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
48 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
20 Chin: Xi (1998)
21 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
21 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
08 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
29 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
35 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
42 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
25 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
18 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
03 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto no. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
06 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After 20centrfuge:

Boulez S / Adams H

Nominated:
02 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82) - Lord Lance
02 Tippett: Symphony #3 (1972) - Becca

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
05 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
35 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
05 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
48 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
20 Chin: Xi (1998)
21 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
11 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
21 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
08 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
29 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
35 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
42 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
25 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
18 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
03 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto no. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
06 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After mmsbls

Dallapiccola/Chin Xi

Nominated:
02 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82) - Lord Lance
02 Tippett: Symphony #3 (1972) - Becca

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
05 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
35 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
05 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
48 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
21 Chin: Xi (1998)
21 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
21 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
08 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
29 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
35 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
42 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
25 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
18 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
03 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto no. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
06 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
24 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

After Mahlerian

Murail/ Takemitsu: November Steps 

Nominated:
02 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82) - Lord Lance
02 Tippett: Symphony #3 (1972) - Becca

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
05 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
35 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
05 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
48 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
21 Chin: Xi (1998)
21 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
21 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
08 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
29 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
42 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
25 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
18 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
03 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto no. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
06 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
25 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Lord Lance

After Richannes Wrahms

Two points for Tippett's Third Symphony; One point for Malcolm Arnold's Philharmonic Concerto

Nominated:
02 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82) - Lord Lance
01 Malcolm Arnold's Philharmonic Concerto

Seconded:
04 Michael Tippett's Third Symphony
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
05 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
35 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
05 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
07 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
48 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
21 Chin: Xi (1998)
21 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
21 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
08 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
29 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
42 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
25 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
18 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
03 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto no. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
06 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
25 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After LL
Shostakovich VS / Cage AE

Nominated:
02 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82) - Lord Lance
01 Malcolm Arnold: Philharmonic Concerto (1976) - Lord Lance

Seconded:
04 Michael Tippett's Third Symphony
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
05 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
35 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
05 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
48 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
21 Chin: Xi (1998)
21 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
21 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
08 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
29 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
42 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
25 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
18 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
02 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
03 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto no. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
25 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Nereffid

after MoonlightSonata:

Riley Harp / Shostakovich PC2

Nominated:
02 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82) - Lord Lance
01 Arnold: Philharmonic Concerto (1976) - Lord Lance

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
05 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
35 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
05 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
48 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
21 Chin: Xi (1998)
21 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
21 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
08 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
29 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
42 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
25 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
18 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
04 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto no. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
25 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

after Nereffid:

Murail / Rihm (sec)

*Nominated*:
01 Arnold: Philharmonic Concerto (1976) - Lord Lance

*Seconded*:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
05 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
35 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
05 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
48 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
21 Chin: Xi (1998)
21 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
21 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
08 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
29 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
39 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
42 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
25 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
18 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
03 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
04 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto no. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
25 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

after ptr:

Cage: Music of Changes (1951) / Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)

Nominated:
01 Arnold: Philharmonic Concerto (1976) - Lord Lance

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
05 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
35 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
05 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
*50 Cage: Music of Changes (1951)* (now to be enshrined)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
21 Chin: Xi (1998)
21 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
23 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
21 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
18 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
08 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
29 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
39 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
42 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
25 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
18 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
03 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
04 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto no. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
25 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951) 

After Albert:

Gubaidulina Canticle / Messiaen Chronochromie

Nominated:
01 Arnold: Philharmonic Concerto (1976) - Lord Lance

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
05 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
35 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
05 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
21 Chin: Xi (1998)
21 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
23 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
21 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
22 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
20 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
08 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
29 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
07 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
39 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
42 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
25 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
18 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
03 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
04 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto no. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
25 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Simon

Grisey / Ligeti Atmos

Nominated:
01 Arnold: Philharmonic Concerto (1976) - Lord Lance

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
05 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
35 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
05 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
21 Chin: Xi (1998)
21 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
09 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
23 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
21 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
24 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
20 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
08 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
29 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
07 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
39 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
42 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
25 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
18 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
03 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
04 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto no. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
25 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After dogen:

Takemitsu N / Crumb V

Nominated:
01 Arnold: Philharmonic Concerto (1976) - Lord Lance

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
05 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
35 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
05 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
21 Chin: Xi (1998)
21 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
23 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
21 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
24 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
20 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
08 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
29 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
07 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
39 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
42 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
25 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
18 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
03 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
04 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto no. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc

Tabula Rasa / Shostakovich PC 2

Nominated:
01 Arnold: Philharmonic Concerto (1976) - Lord Lance

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
05 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
35 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
05 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
21 Chin: Xi (1998)
21 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
23 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
21 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
24 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
20 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
08 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
29 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
07 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
39 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
44 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
25 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
18 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
03 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
05 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Removing Lord Lance's 5th nomination... 

After Cygnenoir

Pintscher/Kurtag

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
05 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
35 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
05 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
21 Chin: Xi (1998)
21 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
23 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
21 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
24 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
20 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
08 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
07 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
39 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
44 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
25 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
18 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
03 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
05 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

after nathanb 

Berio Sequenze / Murail

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
07 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
35 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
05 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
21 Chin: Xi (1998)
21 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
23 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
21 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
24 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
20 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
08 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
07 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
40 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
44 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
25 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
18 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
03 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
05 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After a number of issues here, and now reading the latest in the TC Project thread, I don't think I'm the only one who would be in favor of a "general petition to ban a voter [from voting]" option.


----------



## Skilmarilion

after GioCar

Riley (In C) / Prokofiev

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*

14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
07 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
35 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
05 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
21 Chin: Xi (1998)
21 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
23 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
21 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
24 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
20 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
08 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
07 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
40 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
44 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
25 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
19 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
03 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
05 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Giocar

Grisey / Schnittke Symphony 1

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
07 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
35 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
05 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
21 Chin: Xi (1998)
21 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
23 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
21 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
26 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
20 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
08 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
07 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
40 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
44 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
25 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
18 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
03 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
05 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

After PaulieG

Beria Sequenzae/Prokofiev

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
35 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
05 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
21 Chin: Xi (1998)
21 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
15 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
23 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
21 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
26 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
20 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
08 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
07 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
40 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
44 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
25 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
19 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
03 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
05 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)[/QUOTE]


----------



## GreenMamba

After 20centrfuge

Corigliano / Mauricio Kagel Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)

Nominated:
01 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966) - Green Mamba

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
16 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
35 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
05 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
21 Chin: Xi (1998)
21 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
23 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
21 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
26 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
20 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
08 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
07 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
40 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
44 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
25 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
19 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
03 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
21 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
05 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)

Current top of list
44 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
40 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
35 Riley: In C (1964) [actually 37...]
35 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
31 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)


----------



## Mahlerian

After GreenMamba

Saariaho/Babbitt

Nominated:

01 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966) - Green Mamba

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
35 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
05 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
21 Chin: Xi (1998)
21 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
23 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
21 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
26 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
20 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
08 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
07 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
40 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
44 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
25 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
19 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
03 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
05 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Celloman

After Mahlerian

Part Tabula Rasa / Stockhausen

Nominated:

01 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966) - Green Mamba

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
35 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
05 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
21 Chin: Xi (1998)
21 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
23 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
21 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
26 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
20 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
08 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
07 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
40 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
46 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
25 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
19 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
03 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
05 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
32 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Skilmarilion

Celloman said:


> After Mahlerian
> 
> Part Tabula Rasa / Stockhausen
> 
> Nominated:
> 
> 01 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966) - Green Mamba
> 
> Seconded:
> 14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
> 07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
> 17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
> 38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
> 02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
> 17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
> 36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
> 09 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
> 03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
> 09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
> 06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
> 14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
> 35 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
> 05 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
> 05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
> 37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
> 08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
> 03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
> 24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
> 21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
> 21 Chin: Xi (1998)
> 21 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
> 17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
> 20 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
> 10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
> 13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
> 15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
> 12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
> 09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
> 15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
> 06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
> 23 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
> 16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
> 18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
> 21 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
> 03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
> 05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
> 16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
> 11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
> 04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
> 26 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
> 20 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
> 24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
> 19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
> 05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
> 09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
> 08 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
> 07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
> 30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
> 13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
> 09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
> 04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
> 24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
> 21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
> 15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
> 18 López: La Selva (1998)
> 08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
> 10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
> 22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
> 08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
> 07 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
> 16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
> 40 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
> 15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
> 18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
> 46 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
> 24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
> 19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
> 15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
> 25 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
> 20 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
> 17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
> 12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
> 03 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
> 37 Riley: In C (1964)
> 04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
> 03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
> 23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
> 15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
> 02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
> 04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
> 13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
> 02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
> 20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
> 19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
> 32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
> 30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
> 11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
> 05 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
> 06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
> 08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
> 12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
> 32 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
> 10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
> 27 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
> 27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
> 10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
> 27 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
> 20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
> 16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
> 02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
> 04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
> 10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
> 20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
> 05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
> 10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
> 08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
> 10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
> 10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
> 06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


*Board Correction*.

(re: Riley / Prokofiev, post 1707)


----------



## mmsbls

With correction for post #1707

After PaulieGatto:

Boulez S / Part T

Nominated:

01 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966) - Green Mamba

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
37 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
05 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
21 Chin: Xi (1998)
21 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
23 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
21 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
26 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
20 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
08 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
07 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
*40 Murail: Gondwana (1980)*
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
*47 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)*
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
25 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
20 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
03 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
05 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
32 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)

Nominated:

01 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966) - Green Mamba

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
37 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
05 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
21 Chin: Xi (1998)
21 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
23 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
21 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
26 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
20 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
08 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
07 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
40 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
25 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
20 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
03 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
05 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
32 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After mmsbls:

Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) / Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)

Nominated:

01 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966) - Green Mamba

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
37 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
05 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
21 Chin: Xi (1998)
21 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
25 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
21 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
26 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
20 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
08 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
07 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
40 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
47 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
25 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
20 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
03 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
05 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
33 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Albert7
Tabula Rasa is enshrined.


----------



## brotagonist

after Albert7:

Stockhausen: Kontakte / Rihm: Tutuguri

Nominated:

01 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966) - Green Mamba

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
37 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
05 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
21 Chin: Xi (1998)
21 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
25 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
21 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
26 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
20 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
08 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
07 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
40 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
47 Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
25 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
20 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
04 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
05 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## brotagonist

Sheesh! I didn't notice the Kagel piece, one of my old favourites.


----------



## Guest

Tabula Rasa is enshrined??


----------



## ptr

after brotagonist:

Kagel: MfRI / Rihm: Tutuguri

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
37 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
05 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
21 Chin: Xi (1998)
21 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
25 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
21 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
26 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
20 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
08 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
07 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
40 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
25 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
20 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
05 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
05 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

after ptr

Murail / Gubaidulina: Canticle

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
37 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
05 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
21 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
21 Chin: Xi (1998)
21 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
25 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
21 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
26 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
21 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
08 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
07 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
42 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
25 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
20 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
05 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
05 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

After dogen:

Chin VC / Murail

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
37 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
05 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
21 Chin: Xi (1998)
21 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
25 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
21 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
26 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
21 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
08 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
07 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
25 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
20 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
05 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
05 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## senza sordino

After Trout

Prokovfiev Symphony #7 / Britten Cello Symphony

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
37 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
06 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
21 Chin: Xi (1998)
21 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
25 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
21 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
26 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
21 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
08 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
07 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
25 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
22 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
05 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
05 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After Senza:

Chin Xi / Crumb Ancient

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
07 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
37 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
06 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
23 Chin: Xi (1998)
21 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
25 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
21 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
16 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
26 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
21 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
08 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
07 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
25 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
22 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
05 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
05 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Simon

Glass Akhnaten / Adams Gnarly Buttons

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
09 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
37 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
06 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
23 Chin: Xi (1998)
21 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
25 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
21 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
26 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
21 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
08 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
07 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
25 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
22 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
05 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
32 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
05 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Cygne
Schnittke viola / Sequenze

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
10 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
37 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
06 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
23 Chin: Xi (1998)
21 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
25 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
21 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
26 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
21 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
24 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
08 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
07 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
25 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
22 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
05 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
05 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After MS:

Gubaidulina V / Gubaidulina C

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
10 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
37 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
06 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
23 Chin: Xi (1998)
21 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
25 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
21 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
26 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
22 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
26 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
08 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
07 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
25 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
22 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
05 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
05 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Becca

After tdc:

Lutoslawski Cto for Orch / Higdon

Nominated:
02 Lutoslawski - Concerto for Orchestra (1954) - Becca
01 Higdon - Cityscape 2002 - Becca

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
10 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
37 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
06 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
23 Chin: Xi (1998)
21 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
25 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
21 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
26 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
22 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
26 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
08 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
07 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
25 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
22 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
05 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
05 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

Becca, Lutoslawski's Concerto for Orchestra is already enshrined. You can re-use your two points for something else.


----------



## Albert7

After Becca:

Clyne: The Violin / Higdon - Cityscape 2002 (double the ladies, double your bubble gum spear-a-mint fun)

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
10 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
37 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
06 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
23 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
25 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
21 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
26 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
22 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
26 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
02 Higdon - Cityscape (2002)
08 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
07 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
25 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
22 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
05 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
05 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After Albert7:

Gerhard / Holt

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
10 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
37 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
06 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
23 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
25 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
23 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
26 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
22 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
26 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
02 Higdon - Cityscape (2002)
09 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
07 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
25 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
22 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
05 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
05 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

after mmsbls

Grisey / Murail (one point away, I believe)

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
10 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
37 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
06 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
23 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
25 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
23 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
28 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
22 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
26 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
02 Higdon - Cityscape (2002)
09 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
07 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
44 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
25 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
22 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
05 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
05 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Celloman

GreenMamba said:


> Becca, Lutoslawski's Concerto for Orchestra is already enshrined. You can re-use your two points for something else.


No…let's enshrine it all over again just for fun!


----------



## Becca

GreenMamba said:


> Becca, Lutoslawski's Concerto for Orchestra is already enshrined. You can re-use your two points for something else.


Oooooops... I was wondering why it wasn't on the list!

ok then add a 2 point vote for ...

after GreenMamba

Poulenc - Gloria

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
10 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
37 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
06 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
23 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
25 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
23 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
28 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
22 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
26 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
02 Higdon - Cityscape (2002)
09 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
07 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
44 Murail: Gondwana (1980)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
27 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
22 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
05 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
05 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

(And Removing Becca's Fifth Nomination Pre-Enshrinement...)

After Becca Poulenc Fix Thing

Stravinsky/Murail

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
*38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)*
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
10 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
37 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
06 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
23 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
25 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
23 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
28 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
22 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
26 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
07 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
*45 Murail: Gondwana (1980)*
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
27 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
22 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
05 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
05 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
29 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)

Current Board:

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
10 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
37 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
06 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
23 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
25 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
23 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
28 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
22 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
26 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
07 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
27 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
22 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
05 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
05 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
29 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Weston

After nathanb / nathanb

Grisey: Quatre chants / Poulenc: Gloria

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
10 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
37 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
06 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
23 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
25 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
23 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
22 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
26 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
07 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
28 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
22 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
05 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
05 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
29 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Becca

My vote and the second for Higdon's Cityscape seems to have disappeared.


----------



## GreenMamba

Becca said:


> My vote and the second for Higdon's Cityscape seems to have disappeared.


It as removed by a poster upthread.

How many noms do you have on the board total? The max is four.


----------



## Becca

GreenMamba said:


> It as removed by a poster upthread.
> 
> How many noms do you have on the board total? The max is four.


Good point, then...

4 - VW #8, Theofanidas, Tippett #3, Berio Rendering


----------



## Albert7

Becca said:


> My vote and the second for Higdon's Cityscape seems to have disappeared.


I voted for the Higdon piece and it disappeared .


----------



## GreenMamba

Albert7 said:


> I voted for the Higdon piece and it disappeared .


Correlation does not imply causation. 

Anyway, I think you should be able to use your lost point on something else.


----------



## Albert7

(corrected vote due to Becca's retracted Higdon piece)

Ferneyhough's string quartet added the missing point

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
10 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
37 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
06 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
23 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
26 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
23 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
22 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
26 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
03 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
07 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
28 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
22 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
05 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
30 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
05 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
29 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Albert:

Sciarrino / Kagel


Nominated:

Seconded:

14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
38 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
10 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
37 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
06 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
23 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
26 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
23 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
22 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
26 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
07 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
28 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
22 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
05 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
32 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
05 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
29 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Blancrocher

After dogen

Adams - Dharma / Stravinsky - Agon


Nominated:

Seconded:

14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
40 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
10 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
37 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
06 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
23 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
26 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
23 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
22 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
26 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
07 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
28 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
22 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
05 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
32 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
05 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)

FIRST PLACE: 40
2ND PLACE: 37


----------



## Trout

After Blancrocher:

Adams Dharma / Messiaen Chronochromie

Nominated:

Seconded:

14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
42 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
10 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
37 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
06 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
23 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
26 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
23 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
22 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
26 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
28 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
22 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
05 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
32 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
05 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After Trout:

Adams Dharma / Nørgård Symphony No.3 (nom.)

Nominated:

01 Nørgård Symphony No.3 (1975) - SimonNZ

Seconded:

14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
*44 Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)*
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
10 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
*37 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)*
06 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
*37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)*
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
23 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
26 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
23 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
22 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
26 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
28 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
22 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
05 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
*37 Riley: In C (1964)*
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
32 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
05 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

After Simonnz (fixing collision)

Crumb AVOC / norgard (sec)

Nominated:

Seconded:

14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
10 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
37 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
06 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
23 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
23 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
26 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
23 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
22 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
26 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
02 Nørgård Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
28 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
22 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
05 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
32 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
05 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)


----------



## ptr

After 20

Berio: Sequenze / Sciarrino

Nominated:

*Seconded*:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
12 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
37 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
06 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
23 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
23 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
26 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
23 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
22 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
26 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
02 Nørgård Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
28 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
22 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
05 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
33 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
05 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

EVERYONE JUST VOTE FOR BOULEZ, WE HAVE THREE AT EQUAL 37 POINTS FOR THE 59th PLACE ON THE LIST


----------



## ptr

^^*No, no, no, everyone vote for something else, that Boulez fellow is such a conservative stodge!* 

/ptr


----------



## Guest

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> EVERYONE JUST VOTE FOR BOULEZ, WE HAVE THREE AT EQUAL 37 POINTS FOR THE 59th PLACE ON THE LIST


Sorry, I'm voting for pieces that have an even number of points.

:lol:


----------



## Skilmarilion

after ptr

Shostakovich (PC 2) / Riley (In C)

*Nominated:*

*Seconded*:

14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
12 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
37 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
06 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
23 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
23 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
26 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
23 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
22 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
26 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
04 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
02 Nørgård Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
28 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
22 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
05 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
33 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After Skilmarilion:

Sequenze / Kagel

*Nominated:*

*Seconded*:

14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
14 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
37 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
06 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
37 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
23 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
23 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
26 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
23 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
22 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
26 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
05 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
02 Nørgård Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
28 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
22 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
05 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
33 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After tdc:

Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) / Cage: 4'33" (1952)

Nominated:

Seconded:

14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
14 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
37 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
06 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
38 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
23 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
23 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
23 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
22 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
26 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
05 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
02 Nørgård Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
28 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
22 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
05 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
33 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Albert

4'33'' / Penderecki

Nominated:

Seconded:

14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
14 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
37 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
06 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
40 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
23 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
23 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
23 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
22 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
26 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
05 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
02 Nørgård Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
28 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
22 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
05 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
33 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Celloman

After Cygnenoir

Britten Cello Symphony / Poulenc

Nominated:

Seconded:

14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
14 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
37 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
08 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
40 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
23 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
23 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
23 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
22 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
26 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
05 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
02 Nørgård Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
22 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
05 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
33 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Celloman

Carter/Takemitsu

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
14 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
37 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
08 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
40 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
23 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
23 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
23 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
22 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
26 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
05 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
02 Nørgård Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
22 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
05 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
33 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
28 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After nathanb:

Boulez S / Norgard

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
14 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
39 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
08 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
40 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
23 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
23 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
23 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
22 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
26 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
05 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
03 Nørgård Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
22 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
05 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
33 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
28 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After mmsbls

Boulez Sur Incises/Takemitsu November

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
14 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
41 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
08 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
40 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
23 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
23 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
23 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
22 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
26 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
05 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
03 Nørgård Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
22 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
05 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
33 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

After Mahlerian:

Boulez Sur Incises / Nono Como una ola

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
14 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
43 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
08 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
40 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
23 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
23 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
16 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
23 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
22 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
26 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
05 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
03 Nørgård Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
22 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
05 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
33 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

After Trout:

Feldman For Philip Guston / Ferneyhough Terrain

Nominated:


Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
14 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
43 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
08 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
40 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
23 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
23 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
17 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
23 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
22 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
26 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
05 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
03 Nørgård Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
22 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
05 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
33 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After Gio

Boulez sur / Riley in C

Nominated:


Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
14 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
45 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
08 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
40 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
23 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
23 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
17 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
23 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
05 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
22 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
26 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
05 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
03 Nørgård Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
22 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
05 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
39 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
33 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

After GM

PROKO 7 / GINA HARP

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
14 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
45 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
08 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
40 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
23 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
23 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
17 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
23 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
22 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
26 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
05 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
03 Nørgård Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
24 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
05 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
39 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
33 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Guest

After 20

Boulez Sur/ Nørgård

Nominated:


Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
14 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
47 Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
08 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
40 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
23 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
23 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
17 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
23 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
22 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
26 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
05 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
04 Nørgård Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
24 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
05 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
39 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
33 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Boulez for enshrinement then? 47/40


----------



## Guest

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)


----------



## Guest

New board

Nominated:


Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
14 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
08 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
40 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
23 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
23 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
17 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
23 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
22 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
26 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
05 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
04 Nørgård Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
24 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
05 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
39 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
33 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Top dogs

40 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
39 Riley: In C (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
34 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
33 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)


----------



## Nereffid

after dogen:

Norgard / In C


Nominated:


Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
14 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
08 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
40 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
23 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
23 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
17 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
23 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
22 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
26 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
05 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
24 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
05 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
33 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After Nereffid:

Gubaidulina: Canticle / Rihm

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
14 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
08 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
40 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
23 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
23 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
17 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
23 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
11 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
24 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
26 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
05 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
24 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
06 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
33 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
10 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Ustvolskaya / Glass Saty

Nominated:


Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
14 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
08 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
40 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
23 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
23 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
13 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
17 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
23 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
24 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
26 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
05 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
24 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
06 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
33 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tortkis

After MoonlightSonata

Dallapiccola / Riley: In C

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
14 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
08 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
40 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
23 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
23 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
15 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
17 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
23 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
24 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
26 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
05 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
24 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
06 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
13 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
33 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## musicrom

After tortkis

Prokofiev / Schnittke CG1

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
14 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
08 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
40 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
23 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
23 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
15 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
17 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
23 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
24 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
26 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
05 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
06 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
33 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After Musicrom:

Kagel / Chin Xi

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
14 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
08 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
40 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
24 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
23 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
15 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
17 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
23 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
24 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
26 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
06 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
33 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After SimonNZ:

Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) / Cage: 4'33" (1952)

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
14 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
08 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
41 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
24 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
23 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
15 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
17 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
23 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
24 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
26 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
24 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
06 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
33 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Albert

Ligeti Atmospheres / Schnittke VC

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
14 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
08 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
41 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
24 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
23 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
15 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
17 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
23 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
24 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
26 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
07 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
26 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
06 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
35 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
33 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After Cyg:

Kagel / López

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
14 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
08 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
41 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
24 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
23 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
15 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
17 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
23 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
24 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
26 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
09 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
26 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
06 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
35 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
33 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
27 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After tdc

Stravinsky Requiem / Norgard 3

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
14 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
08 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
41 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
24 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
23 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
15 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
17 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
23 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
24 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
26 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
09 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
26 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
06 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
35 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
33 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
29 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
04 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After nathanb

Kagel / Tippett

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
14 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
08 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
41 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
24 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
23 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
15 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
17 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
23 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
06 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
24 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
26 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
26 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
21 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
06 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
35 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
33 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
29 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
05 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## senza sordino

After GreenMamba

Ligeti Chamber Concerto / Ginastera Harp Concerto

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
14 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
08 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
41 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
24 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
23 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
15 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
17 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
23 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
07 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
24 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
26 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
26 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
23 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
06 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
35 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
33 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
29 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
05 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Celloman

After senza sordino

Riley In C / Stravinsky Requiem Canticles

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
14 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
08 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
41 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
24 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
23 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
15 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
17 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
23 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
07 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
24 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
26 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
26 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
23 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
06 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
43 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
35 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
33 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
30 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
05 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

After Celloman:

Riley In C / Holt

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
14 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
08 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
41 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
24 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
23 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
15 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
17 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
23 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
07 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
24 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
26 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
26 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
23 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
06 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
45 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
35 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
33 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
30 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
05 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
10 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After Trout:

Cage: 4'33" (1952) / Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
14 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
08 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
43 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
24 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
23 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
15 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
17 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
23 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
07 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
24 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
26 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
26 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
23 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
06 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
45 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
35 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
33 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
30 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
20 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
05 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After Albert7:

Takemitsu R / Adams H

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
14 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
08 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
43 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
24 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
23 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
15 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
17 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
23 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
07 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
24 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
26 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
26 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
23 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
06 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
45 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
35 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
33 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
11 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
30 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
05 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After slbsmm:

Gubaidulina: VlaC / Shostakovich: Op 87

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
14 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
08 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
43 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
24 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
23 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
15 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
17 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
23 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
07 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
24 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
26 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
23 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
06 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
45 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
35 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
33 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
30 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
05 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Sequenze / Tippett

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
16 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
08 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
43 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
24 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
23 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
15 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
17 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
23 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
07 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
24 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
26 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
23 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
17 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
06 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
45 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
35 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
33 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
30 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After Moonlight:

Gerhard / Rautavaara

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
16 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
08 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
43 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
24 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
23 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
15 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
17 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
25 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
07 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
24 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
26 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
23 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
06 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
45 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
35 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
33 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
30 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Nereffid

after SimonNZ:

Schnittke Concerto Grosso 1 / Ligeti Chamber Concerto


Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
16 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
08 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
43 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
24 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
23 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
15 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
17 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
25 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
07 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
24 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
26 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
24 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
10 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
06 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
45 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
35 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
33 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
30 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

after Nerrefid

Schnittke Viola/Mac


Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
16 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
08 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
43 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
24 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
23 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
15 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
17 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
25 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
07 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
24 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
26 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
24 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
06 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
45 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
37 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
33 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
06 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
30 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

after 20centrfuge

Shosta quartet / Ferneyhough terrain

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
16 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
08 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
43 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
24 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
23 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
15 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
25 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
07 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
24 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
26 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
24 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
06 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
45 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
37 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
33 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
30 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

after CoAG

Sciarrino / Riley in C

Nominated:


Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
16 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
08 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
43 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
24 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
23 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
15 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
25 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
07 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
24 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
26 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
24 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
06 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
46 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
37 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
35 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
30 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Blancrocher

After GioCar

Berio - Sequenze / Carter

Nominated:


Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
18 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
08 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
43 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
27 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
24 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
23 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
15 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
25 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
07 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
24 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
26 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
24 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
06 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
46 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
37 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
35 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
30 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

after Blan

Gerhard / Carter

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
18 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
08 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
43 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
28 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
24 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
23 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
10 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
15 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
27 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
07 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
24 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
26 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
24 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
06 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
46 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
37 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
35 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
30 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Lord Lance

Why was the Philharmonic Concerto removed? The rule states "no more than four on _board_ at a time." It does *not* state that a member can only nominate four works. Whatchya doin' to me, NathanB?


----------



## Nereffid

Some of the participants decided the rule should be changed to permit only four nominated works in total.


----------



## Cygnenoir

After dogen

Riley In C / Crumb Vox

Nominated:

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
18 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
08 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
43 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
28 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
24 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
23 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
15 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
27 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
07 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
24 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
26 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
24 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
06 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
48 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
37 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
35 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
30 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
06 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64


----------



## SimonNZ

Nereffid said:


> Some of the participants decided the rule should be changed to permit only four nominated works in total.


...until one is enshrined and then you can nominate a new fourth.

I'm not sure what Lord Lance is suggesting: four Seconded and more waiting in the Nominated field?


----------



## Guest

The nomination section is clearly a component of the "board."

Note on new nomination: For those unfamiliar, the KLANG cycle includes Stockhausen favorites like _Cosmic Pulses_ (his last pure electronic composition), _Natürliche Dauern_ (24 piano pieces), _Freude_ (for two harps), and _Hoffnung_ (as a string trio, the closest we get to a non-helicopter SQ).

After Cygnenoir

Stockhausen/Zimmermann

Nominated:
02 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007) - nathanb

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
18 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
08 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
43 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
28 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
24 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
23 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
15 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
27 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
07 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
24 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
26 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
24 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
06 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
48 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
37 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
35 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
30 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
07 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mika

After nathanb

Berio Gubaidulina

Nominated:
02 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007) - nathanb

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
38 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
18 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
08 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
43 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
28 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
24 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
23 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
15 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
27 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
07 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
25 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
26 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
24 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
06 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
48 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
37 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
35 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
30 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
07 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After Mika:

Berio / Gubaidulina

Nominated:
02 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007) - nathanb

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
18 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
08 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
43 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
28 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
24 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
23 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
15 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
27 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
07 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
26 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
24 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
06 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
48 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
15 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
37 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
35 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
30 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
07 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## omega

After tdc

Rihm | Salonen

Nominated:
02 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007) - nathanb

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
18 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
08 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
43 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
28 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
24 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
23 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
15 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
27 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
07 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
26 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
24 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
48 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
37 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
35 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
30 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
07 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Celloman

After omega

Britten Cello Symphony | Crumb Ancient Voices

Nominated:
02 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007) - nathanb

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
18 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
10 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
43 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
28 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
24 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
24 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
15 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
27 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
07 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
26 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
24 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
07 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
48 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
37 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
35 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
30 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
07 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After Celloman:

Gerhard / Norgard

Nominated:
02 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007) - nathanb

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
18 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
10 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
43 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
28 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
24 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
24 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
15 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
29 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
07 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
26 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
24 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
48 Riley: In C (1964)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
37 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
35 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
30 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
07 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After mmsbls

Riley In C / Carter

Nominated:
02 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007) - nathanb

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
18 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
10 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
*43 Cage: 4'33" (1952)*
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
24 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
24 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
15 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
29 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
07 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
26 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
24 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
*50 Riley: In C (1964)*
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
37 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
35 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
30 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
07 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)

Contenders
43 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
37 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
35 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
30 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
30 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)


----------



## Lord Lance

Nereffid said:


> Some of the participants decided the rule should be changed to permit only four nominated works in total.


Oh, well. I had plenty of new works to showcase. Thanks, Nereffid.


----------



## GreenMamba

Lord Lance said:


> Oh, well. I had plenty of new works to showcase. Thanks, Nereffid.


If your current noms go through, you can nominate more.

Also, there seems to be consensus agreement that you can withdraw a "stuck" nom to free one up.

Likely neither of these apply to your case, however.


----------



## Mahlerian

After GreenMamba

Berio Sequenze/Carter Symphonia

Nominated:
02 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007) - nathanb

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
20 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
10 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
43 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
24 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
24 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
15 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
29 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
07 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
26 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
24 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
37 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
35 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
30 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
07 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

After Mahlerian:

Ligeti Chamber / Furrer

Nominated:
02 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007) - nathanb

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
20 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
10 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
43 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
24 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
24 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
15 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
29 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
07 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
26 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
26 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
37 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
35 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
30 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
07 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

After Cage

Cage/Gina Harp

Nominated:
02 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007) - nathanb

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
20 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
10 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
45 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
24 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
24 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
15 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
29 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
26 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
26 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
37 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
35 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
30 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
10 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
07 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Zimmermann / Young

Nominated:
02 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007) - nathanb

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
20 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
14 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
10 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
43 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
24 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
24 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
15 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
29 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
07 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
26 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
26 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
37 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
35 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
30 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
11 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
09 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## calvinpv

After PaulieGatto:

Boulez Pli selon pli / Ferneyhough String Quartet 6

Nominated:
02 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007) - nathanb

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
20 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
*16 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)*
10 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
43 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
24 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
24 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
15 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
*31 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)*
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
29 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
07 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
26 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
26 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
37 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
35 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
30 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
11 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
09 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After calvin

Maderna / Sciarrino

Nominated:
02 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007) - nathanb

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
20 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
16 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
10 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
43 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
24 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
24 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
15 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
31 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
29 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
07 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
26 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
26 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
37 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
36 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
30 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
11 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
09 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

We lost 20centrfuge's last vote.

Nominated:
02 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007) - nathanb

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
02 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
20 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
16 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
10 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
45 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
24 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
24 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
15 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
31 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
29 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
26 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
26 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
37 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
36 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
30 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
11 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
09 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Nereffid

after Trout's correction:

Arnold / Berio Sequenze


Nominated:
02 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007) - nathanb

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
21 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
16 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
10 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
45 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
24 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
24 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
15 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
31 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
29 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
26 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
26 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
37 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
36 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
30 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
11 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
09 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

after Nereffid's vote (first time voting from the City Creek Apple Store Mac Mini)

Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) / Cage: 4'33" (1952)

Nominated:
02 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007) - nathanb

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
21 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
16 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
10 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
46 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
24 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
24 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
15 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
29 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
26 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
26 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
37 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
36 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
30 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
11 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
09 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Albert
Crumb AVOC / Kontakte

Nominated:
02 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007) - nathanb

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
21 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
03 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
16 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
10 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
46 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
24 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
26 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
15 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
29 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
26 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
26 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
12 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
37 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
36 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
36 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
30 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
11 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
09 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

moved vote below Cyg!


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Berio Rendering / Reich

Nominated:
02 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007) - nathanb

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
21 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
16 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
10 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
46 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
24 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
26 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
29 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
26 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
26 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
13 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
37 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
36 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
30 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
11 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
09 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After C

Stockhausen: Kontakte / Dallapiccola

*Nominated*:
02 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007) - nathanb

*Seconded*:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
21 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
16 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
10 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
46 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
24 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
26 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
29 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
26 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
26 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
13 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
37 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
36 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
30 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
11 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
09 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

A few recent voters did not tell us which (if any) Apple store they voted from, on what type of computer, and how often they had previously voted on such computer. Should their votes be disregarded?


----------



## SimonNZ

After ptr:

Sciarrino / Zimmerman

Nominated:
02 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007) - nathanb

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
21 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
16 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
10 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
46 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
24 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
26 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
29 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
26 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
26 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
13 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
37 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
38 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
30 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
11 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After SimonNZ

Boulez/Takemitsu

Nominated:
02 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007) - nathanb

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
21 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
10 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
46 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
24 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
26 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
29 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
26 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
26 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
13 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
37 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
38 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
30 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
11 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After nathanb:

Berio S / Kurtag M

Nominated:
02 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007) - nathanb

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
23 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
10 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
46 Cage: 4'33" (1952)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
24 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
26 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
29 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
31 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
26 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
26 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
13 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
37 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
38 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
30 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
11 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Weston

After tdc

Poulenc - Gloria (Hey, wasn't that a U2 song?) / 4'33"

Nominated:
02 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007) - nathanb

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
*40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)*
23 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
10 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
*47 Cage: 4'33" (1952)*
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
24 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
26 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
29 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
08 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
31 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
26 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
26 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
31 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
13 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
37 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
38 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
30 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
11 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)


----------



## senza sordino

After Weston voting and GreenMamba updated enshrined list

Ginastera Harp Concerto / Britten Cello Symphony

Nominated:
02 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007) - nathanb

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
23 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
24 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
26 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
29 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
10 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
31 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
26 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
26 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
31 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
13 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
37 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
38 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
30 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
11 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

After senza sordino:

Stravinsky Requiem / Schaefer/Henry

Nominated:
02 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007) - nathanb

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
23 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
05 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
24 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
26 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
29 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
10 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
31 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
26 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
26 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
31 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
13 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
37 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
38 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
32 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
11 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After Trout

Britten Turn / Sciarrino

Nominated:
02 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007) - nathanb

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
17 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
23 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
07 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
24 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
26 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
29 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
10 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
31 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
26 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
26 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
31 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
13 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
37 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
39 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
32 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
11 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After GreenMamba

Babbitt Philomel/Messiaen Chronochromie

Nominated:
02 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007) - nathanb

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
23 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
07 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
24 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
26 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
29 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
10 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
31 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
26 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
26 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
09 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
31 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
13 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
37 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
39 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
32 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
11 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After Mahlerian:

Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) / Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)

Nominated:
02 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007) - nathanb

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
23 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
07 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
24 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
26 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
29 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
10 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
26 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
26 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
09 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
31 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
13 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
37 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
39 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
32 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After Albert7:

Norgard / Holt


Nominated:
02 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007) - nathanb

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
23 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
07 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
24 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
26 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
29 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
10 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
11 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
26 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
26 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
09 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
31 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
13 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
37 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
39 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
10 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
32 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Albert7:

Norgard / Stockhausen Momente


Nominated:
02 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007) - nathanb

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
23 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
07 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
24 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
26 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
29 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
10 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
11 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
26 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
26 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
09 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
12 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
31 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
13 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
37 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
39 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
32 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Paulie:

Ligeti Atmos / Kagel

Nominated:
02 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007) - nathanb

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
23 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
07 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
24 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
26 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
29 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
10 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
11 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
12 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
28 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
26 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
09 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
12 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
31 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
13 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
37 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
39 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
32 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Looked like a mms/paulie clash but I think the scores are right.


----------



## 20centrfuge

After dogen

Crumb AVOC/schnittke Viola 

Nominated:
02 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007) - nathanb

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
23 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
07 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
23 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
24 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
28 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
29 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
10 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
11 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
12 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
28 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
26 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
09 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
12 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
31 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
13 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
38 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
39 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
32 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After 20cent:

Chin / Chin

Nominated:
02 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007) - nathanb

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
23 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
07 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
24 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
26 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
28 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
29 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
10 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
11 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
12 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
28 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
26 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
09 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
12 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
31 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
13 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
38 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
39 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
32 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Blancrocher

After SimonNZ:

Poulenc / Ginastera - Harp

Nominated:
02 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007) - nathanb

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
23 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
07 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
24 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
26 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
28 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
29 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
11 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
11 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
12 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
28 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
26 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
09 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
12 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
13 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
38 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
39 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
32 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

After Blancrocher

Stockhausen Klang (sec)/ Petrassi (nom)

Nominated:

01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
23 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
07 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
24 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
26 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
28 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
29 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
11 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
11 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
12 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
28 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
26 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
09 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
12 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
13 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
38 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
39 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
38 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
32 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

GioCar said:


> 01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar


What a jolly good idea!! (linking)


----------



## tdc

After GioCar:

Gubaidulina V / Reich

Nominated:

01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
14 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
23 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
07 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
24 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
26 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
28 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
29 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
11 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
30 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
11 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
12 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
28 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
26 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
09 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
12 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
38 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
39 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
38 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
32 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Nereffid

after tdc:

Chin Concerto / Abrahamsen

Nominated:

01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
15 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
23 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
07 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
26 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
26 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
28 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
29 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
11 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
30 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
11 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
12 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
28 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
26 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
09 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
12 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
38 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
39 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
38 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
32 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
12 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

after N:

*Gerhard / Ustvolskaya*

*Nominated*:

01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

*Seconded*:
15 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
23 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
07 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
26 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
26 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
28 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
31 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
11 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
30 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
11 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
12 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
28 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
26 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
09 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
12 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
38 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
39 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
38 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
32 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
13 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

after ptr:

Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011) / Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
Nominated:

01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
15 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
23 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
07 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
26 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
26 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
28 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
31 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
11 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
30 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
11 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
12 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
05 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
28 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
26 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
09 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
12 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
38 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
39 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
38 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
32 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
13 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Celloman

after Albert7

Poulenc / Berio Sequenze

Nominated:

01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
15 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
24 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
07 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
26 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
26 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
28 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
31 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
11 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
30 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
11 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
12 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
05 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
28 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
26 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
09 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
12 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
35 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
38 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
39 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
38 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
32 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
13 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

after celloman:

Kagel / Saariaho

Nominated:

01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
15 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
24 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
07 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
26 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
26 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
28 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
31 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
11 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
30 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
11 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
05 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
28 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
26 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
09 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
12 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
35 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
24 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
38 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
39 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
38 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
32 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
13 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Celloman

Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992) (almost all after 1950) / Ligeti Atmosphere

Nominated:

02 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992) - PaulieGatto
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
15 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
24 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
07 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
26 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
26 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
28 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
31 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
11 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
30 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
11 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
12 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
05 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
29 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
26 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
09 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
12 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
35 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
23 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
38 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
39 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
38 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
32 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
13 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

post clash

Nominated:

02 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992) - PaulieGatto
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
15 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
24 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
07 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
26 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
26 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
28 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
31 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
11 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
30 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
11 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
09 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
05 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
29 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
26 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
09 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
12 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
35 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
24 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
38 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
39 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
38 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
32 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
13 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After dogen

Norgard/Lachenmann

Nominated:
02 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992) - PaulieGatto
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
15 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
24 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
07 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
26 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
26 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
28 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
31 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
11 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
04 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
30 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
11 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
10 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
04 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
29 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
26 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
09 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
14 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
35 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
24 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
38 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
39 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
38 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
32 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
13 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

Nathan, you can't just take off Albert's votes without telling anyone first.


----------



## Nereffid

Mahlerian said:


> Nathan, you can't just take off Albert's votes without telling anyone first.


Yeah, especially when he gave a point to one of my noms!


----------



## Guest

Nereffid said:


> Yeah, especially when he gave a point to one of my noms!


I love that Lieberson work. But I was feeling more "principled" (it's not *just* about Grime n' Clyne, after all, both of whom I like).

Damn you, Mahler Man.

Can we hurry up and vote, then?


----------



## Mahlerian

nathanb said:


> I love that Lieberson work. But I was feeling more "principled" (it's not *just* about Grime n' Clyne, after all, both of whom I like).


Arbitrarily and suddenly changing the rules to disregard votes, _even if they do not fit the pattern of abuse that you have criticized_, is not principled. If any rules are changed, they should be across the board applied to all users, and they should be agreed upon in advance.

After NathanB

Chin Xi/Britten Screw

Nominated:
02 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992) - PaulieGatto
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
15 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
24 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
08 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
26 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
28 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
28 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
31 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
11 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
30 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
11 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
10 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
05 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
29 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
26 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
09 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
14 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
35 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
24 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
38 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
39 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
38 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
32 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
13 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mahlerian said:


> Arbitrarily and suddenly changing the rules to disregard votes, _even if they do not fit the pattern of abuse that you have criticized_, is not principled. If any rules are changed, they should be across the board applied to all users, and they should be agreed upon in advance.
> 
> After NathanB
> 
> Chin Xi/Britten Screw
> 
> Nominated:
> 02 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992) - PaulieGatto
> 01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar
> 
> Seconded:
> 15 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
> 08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
> 18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
> 04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
> 19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
> 40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
> 24 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
> 05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
> 09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
> 06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
> 18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
> 11 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
> 08 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
> 08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
> 03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
> 30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
> 26 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
> 28 Chin: Xi (1998)
> 23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
> 17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
> 28 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
> 11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
> 16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
> 15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
> 12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
> 09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
> 17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
> 06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
> 33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
> 18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
> 19 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
> 31 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
> 03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
> 11 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
> 18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
> 12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
> 06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
> 30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
> 26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
> 30 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
> 19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
> 05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
> 09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
> 11 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
> 14 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
> 07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
> 33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
> 13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
> 10 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
> 05 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
> 29 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
> 26 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
> 15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
> 19 López: La Selva (1998)
> 08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
> 11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
> 24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
> 08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
> 09 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
> 16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
> 16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
> 18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
> 14 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
> 24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
> 20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
> 15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
> 35 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
> 26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
> 18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
> 14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
> 08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
> 04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
> 03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
> 24 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
> 16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
> 02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
> 05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
> 16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
> 02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
> 20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
> 19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
> 38 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
> 39 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
> 12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
> 07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
> 08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
> 08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
> 12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
> 04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
> 38 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
> 11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
> 30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
> 32 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
> 10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
> 30 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
> 22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
> 16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
> 02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
> 06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
> 13 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
> 20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
> 05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
> 11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
> 08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
> 10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
> 12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
> 10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


'Rules of Order' are not 'Rules of Whim,' and are an elementary courtesy that is anyone's due.


----------



## GreenMamba

After Marschalin Blair's unexpected arrival:

Abrahamsen / Stravinsky RC

Nominated:
02 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992) - PaulieGatto
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
24 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
08 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
26 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
28 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
28 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
31 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
11 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
30 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
11 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
10 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
05 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
29 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
26 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
09 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
14 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
35 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
24 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
38 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
39 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
38 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
33 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
13 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GreenMamba said:


> After Marschalin Blair's unexpected arrival:
> 
> Abrahamsen / Stravinsky RC
> 
> Nominated:
> 02 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992) - PaulieGatto
> 01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar
> 
> Seconded:
> 17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
> 08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
> 18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
> 04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
> 19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
> 40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
> 24 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
> 05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
> 09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
> 06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
> 18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
> 11 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
> 08 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
> 08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
> 03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
> 30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
> 26 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
> 28 Chin: Xi (1998)
> 23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
> 17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
> 28 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
> 11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
> 16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
> 15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
> 12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
> 09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
> 17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
> 06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
> 33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
> 18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
> 19 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
> 31 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
> 03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
> 11 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
> 18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
> 12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
> 06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
> 30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
> 26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
> 30 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
> 19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
> 05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
> 09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
> 11 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
> 14 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
> 07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
> 33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
> 13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
> 10 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
> 05 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
> 29 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
> 26 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
> 15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
> 19 López: La Selva (1998)
> 08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
> 11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
> 24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
> 08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
> 09 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
> 16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
> 16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
> 18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
> 14 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
> 24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
> 20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
> 15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
> 35 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
> 26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
> 18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
> 14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
> 08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
> 04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
> 03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
> 24 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
> 16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
> 02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
> 05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
> 16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
> 02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
> 20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
> 19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
> 38 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
> 39 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
> 12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
> 07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
> 08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
> 08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
> 12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
> 04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
> 38 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
> 11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
> 30 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
> 33 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
> 10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
> 30 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
> 22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
> 16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
> 02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
> 06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
> 13 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
> 20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
> 05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
> 11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
> 08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
> 10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
> 12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
> 10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


Flattered. _;D_

- I'll trade it for a RVW _Sinfonia Antarctica_.


----------



## brotagonist

2 days of less listening and I've fallen so far behind, that I barely know any of this stuff  except for my old favourites, of course, which are many, but I'd like to not just be voting for what you expect me to vote for :lol:

after GreenMamba:

Takemitsu November / Stravinsky Agon

Nominated:
02 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992) - PaulieGatto
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
24 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
08 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
26 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
28 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
28 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
31 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
11 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
30 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
11 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
10 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
05 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
29 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
26 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
09 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
18 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
14 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
35 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
24 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
38 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
39 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
38 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
33 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
13 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## calvinpv

after brotagonist:

Nono Prometeo / Stockhausen Kontakte

Nominated:
02 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992) - PaulieGatto
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
24 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
11 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
08 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
26 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
28 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
28 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
31 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
11 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
30 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
11 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
10 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
05 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
29 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
26 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
09 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
*20 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)*
14 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
35 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
24 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
38 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
39 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
*39 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)*
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
33 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
13 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

After calvinpv:

Chin Xi / Britten Cello

Nominated:
02 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992) - PaulieGatto
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
24 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
08 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
26 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
30 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
28 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
31 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
11 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
30 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
11 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
10 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
05 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
29 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
26 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
09 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
20 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
14 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
35 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
24 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
38 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
39 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
39 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
33 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
13 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Nereffid

after Trout:

Sciarrino / Schnittke Viola


Nominated:
02 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992) - PaulieGatto
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
24 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
08 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
26 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
30 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
28 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
31 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
11 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
30 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
11 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
10 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
05 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
29 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
26 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
09 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
20 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
14 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
35 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
24 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
39 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
41 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
39 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
33 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
13 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Mahlerian said:


> Arbitrarily and suddenly changing the rules to disregard votes, _even if they do not fit the pattern of abuse that you have criticized_, is not principled. If any rules are changed, they should be across the board applied to all users, and they should be agreed upon in advance.


The pattern of abuse is found, for the most part, in a poster, not in posts across the board. We have discussed in another thread that it may be best to "address the disease, not the symptoms". This is all I intended.

But no, he's not the only problem with this board. One of the reasons I've opted to stay away from the majority of threads for now is a certain poster who will sniff out every possible opportunity to criticize, all while maintaining a glib demeanor of pseudo-innocence. Funny that that poster should suddenly appear here of all times, after showing zero interest beforehand. I definitely don't believe I'm being harassed or anything...


----------



## ptr

after the Irish rover

*Nancarrow (sec) / Stockhausen: Kontakte*

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
24 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
08 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
26 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
30 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
28 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
31 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
11 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
30 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
11 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
10 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
05 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
29 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
26 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
09 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
04 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992) 
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
20 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
14 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
35 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
24 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
39 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
41 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
40 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
33 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
13 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Ligeti CC/ Ligeti A

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
24 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
08 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
26 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
30 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
28 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
31 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
11 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
30 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
11 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
10 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
05 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
28 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
09 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
04 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992) 
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
20 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
14 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
35 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
24 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
39 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
41 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
40 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
33 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
13 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

Après Clair de Lune

Crumb AVOC / Poulenc

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
24 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
08 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
26 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
30 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
30 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
31 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
11 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
30 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
11 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
10 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
05 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
28 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
09 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
04 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992) 
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
20 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
14 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
36 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
24 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
39 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
41 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
40 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
33 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
13 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## hpowders

Mahlerian said:


> Nathan, you can't just take off Albert's votes without telling anyone first.


Corruption at TC? Wait 'til the tabloids get wind of this!! :lol::lol:


----------



## 20centrfuge

After cygneoir

Guba Viola/Gina Harp

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
24 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
08 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
26 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
30 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
30 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
31 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
12 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
11 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
10 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
05 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
28 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
09 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
04 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992) 
16 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
20 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
14 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
36 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
24 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
39 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
41 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
40 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
33 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
13 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

*Current leader board.*
We already have Rossini and Mahler enshrined (and in fact, a number of others), will Mendelssohn make it?

41 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
40 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
39 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
36 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
33 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
32 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
31 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
30 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
30 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
30 Chin: Xi (1998)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)


----------



## SimonNZ

After 20cent:

Adams Gnarly / Nono Como

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
24 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
08 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
26 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
30 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
30 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
31 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
12 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
11 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
10 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
05 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
28 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
09 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
04 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992) 
17 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
20 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
14 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
36 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
24 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
39 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
41 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
40 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
33 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
10 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
13 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## dzc4627

After: SimonNZ

Stravinsky's Septet/ C. Grosso 2

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
24 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
08 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
26 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
30 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
30 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
31 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
12 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
11 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
10 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
05 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
28 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
09 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
04 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992) 
17 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
20 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
14 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
36 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
24 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
39 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
41 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
40 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
33 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
13 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After: the dzc dude  (I will be skipping the computer choices this round due to special circumstances)

Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) / Chin: Xi (1998)

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
24 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
08 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
26 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
31 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
30 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
18 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
31 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
12 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
11 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
10 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
28 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
09 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
04 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992) 
17 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
20 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
14 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
36 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
24 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
39 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
41 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
40 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
33 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
13 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Albert's Spreadsheet

Ferneyhough/Furrer

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
24 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
08 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
26 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
31 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
30 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
31 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
12 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
11 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
10 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
28 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
09 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
04 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992) 
17 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
20 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
14 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
36 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
24 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
39 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
41 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
40 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
33 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
13 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

after Nathan b

Sciarrino / Lachenmann

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
24 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
08 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
26 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
31 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
30 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
31 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
12 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
11 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
28 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
09 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
04 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992) 
17 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
20 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
14 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
36 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
24 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
39 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
43 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
40 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
33 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
13 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

NOTICE: A few new rules are up for voting in the discussion thread. Stop by if you'd like a say  (Pending final approval of MoonlightSonata)


----------



## Mahlerian

After GreenMamba

Nono Prometeo/Messiaen Chronochromie

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
24 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
08 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
26 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
31 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
30 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
31 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
12 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
11 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
28 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
04 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992) 
17 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
14 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
36 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
24 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
39 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
43 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
40 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
33 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
13 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tortkis

After Mahlerian

Nørgård / Furrer

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
24 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
08 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
26 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
31 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
30 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
21 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
31 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
12 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
11 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
28 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
04 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992) 
17 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
36 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
24 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
39 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
43 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
40 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
33 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
13 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

After tortkis:

Schnittke CG 1 / Nono Como Una Ola

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
24 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
08 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
26 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
31 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
30 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
21 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
31 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
12 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
11 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
28 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
04 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992) 
18 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
36 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
24 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
39 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
43 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
40 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
33 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
13 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Kagel / Takemitsu N

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
24 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
08 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
26 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
31 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
30 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
21 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
31 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
12 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
11 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
16 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
28 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
04 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992) 
18 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
36 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
26 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
24 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
39 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
43 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
40 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
33 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
13 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## senza sordino

After tdc

Poulenc Gloria / Prokofiev Symphony 7

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
24 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
08 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
30 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
26 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
31 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
30 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
21 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
31 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
12 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
11 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
16 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
28 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
04 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992) 
18 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
38 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
24 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
39 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
43 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
40 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
33 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
13 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## brotagonist

after senza sordino:

Kagel / Carter Symphonia

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
24 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
08 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
26 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
31 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
30 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
21 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
31 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
12 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
11 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
18 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
28 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
04 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992) 
18 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
38 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
24 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
39 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
43 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
40 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
33 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
13 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After brotagonist:

Sciarrino / Chin

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
24 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
08 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
26 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
32 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
30 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
21 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
31 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
12 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
11 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
18 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
28 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
04 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992) 
18 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
38 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
24 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
39 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
45 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
40 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
33 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
16 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
13 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

after Simon

Part/Tavener

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
24 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
08 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
26 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
32 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
30 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
21 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
31 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
12 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
11 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
18 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
28 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
04 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992) 
18 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
26 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
38 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
24 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
39 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
45 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
40 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
33 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
22 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
17 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
13 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After 20cent
Takemitsu Requiem / Ustvolskaya

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
24 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
08 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
26 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
32 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
30 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
21 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
31 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
12 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
11 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
18 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
28 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
04 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992) 
18 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
26 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
38 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
24 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
39 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
45 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
40 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
33 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
24 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
17 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
14 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Nereffid

after MoonSon:

Nancarrow / Tavener

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
24 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
08 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
26 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
32 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
30 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
21 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
31 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
12 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
11 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
18 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
28 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
06 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
18 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
26 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
38 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
24 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
39 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
45 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
40 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
33 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
24 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
14 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

after Nereffid

Sciarrino / Chin Xi

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
*40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)*
24 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
08 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
26 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
33 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
30 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
21 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
31 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
12 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
11 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
18 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
28 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
06 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
18 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
26 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
38 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
24 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
39 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
*47 Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)*
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
*40 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)*
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
33 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
24 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
14 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)


Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
24 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
08 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
26 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
33 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
30 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
21 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
31 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
12 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
19 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
11 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
18 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
28 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
06 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
18 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
26 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
38 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
24 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
39 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
40 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
33 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
24 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
14 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## brotagonist

after GioCar:

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)

Gerhard/Hartmann 6

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
24 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
08 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
26 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
33 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
30 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
21 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
33 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
12 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
20 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
11 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
18 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
28 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
06 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
18 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
26 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
38 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
24 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
39 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
40 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
33 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
24 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
14 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## omega

After brotagonist

Poulenc: Gloria | Chin: Violin Concerto

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
24 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
06 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
08 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
27 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
33 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
30 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
21 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
33 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
12 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
20 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
11 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
18 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
28 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
06 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
18 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
26 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
40 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
24 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
39 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
40 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
33 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
24 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
14 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After omega

Birtwistle/Schnittke

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
24 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
08 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
08 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
27 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
33 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
30 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
21 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
33 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
12 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
20 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
11 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
18 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
28 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
06 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
18 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
26 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
40 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
24 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
39 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
40 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
33 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
24 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
14 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Celloman

After nathanb

Hartmann Symphony No. 6 / Britten The Turn of the Screw

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
24 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
08 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
09 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
27 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
33 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
30 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
21 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
33 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
12 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
11 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
18 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
28 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
06 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
18 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
26 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
40 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
24 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
39 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
40 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
33 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
24 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
14 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Celloman

Ustvolskaya / Stockhausen Kontakte

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
24 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
08 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
09 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
27 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
33 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
30 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
21 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
33 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
12 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
11 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
18 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
28 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
06 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
18 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
26 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
40 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
24 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
39 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
41 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
33 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
24 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
16 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Gerhard / Takemitsu R

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
24 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
08 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
09 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
27 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
33 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
30 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
21 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
35 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
12 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
11 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
18 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
28 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
06 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
18 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
26 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
40 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
24 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
39 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
41 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
33 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
16 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After mmsbls

Berio Sequenze/Boulez Pli

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
08 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
19 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
09 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
27 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
33 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
30 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
21 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
35 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
12 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
11 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
18 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
28 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
06 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
18 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
26 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
40 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
24 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
39 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
41 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
33 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
16 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After Mahlerian

Birtwistle Triumph / Grisey

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
19 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
09 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
27 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
33 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
30 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
21 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
35 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
12 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
31 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
11 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
18 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
28 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
08 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
06 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
18 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
26 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
40 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
24 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
39 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
41 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
33 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
16 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Nereffid

after GreenMamba:

Lutoslawski / ten Holt


Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
19 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
09 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
27 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
33 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
30 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
21 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
35 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
12 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
31 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
18 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
28 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
06 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
18 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
26 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
40 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
24 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
39 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
41 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
33 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
16 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

After Nereffid:

Ligeti Chamber / Furrer

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
19 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
09 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
27 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
33 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
30 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
33 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
22 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
35 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
12 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
31 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
18 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
06 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
18 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
26 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
40 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
24 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
39 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
41 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
33 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
16 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After Trout: (came home temporarily to do voting before leaving)

Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) / Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
19 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
09 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
27 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
33 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
30 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
35 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
22 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
35 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
12 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
31 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
18 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
06 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
18 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
26 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
40 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
24 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
05 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
39 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
41 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
33 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
17 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

after A7

Furrer / Schaeffer/Henry

*Nominated*:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

*Seconded*:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
19 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
09 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
27 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
33 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
30 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
35 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
24 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
35 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
12 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
31 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
18 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
06 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
18 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
26 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
40 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
24 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
39 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
41 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
33 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
17 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tortkis

after ptr

Nancarrow: / Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
19 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
09 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
27 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
33 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
30 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
35 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
24 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
35 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
12 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
31 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
18 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
19 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
26 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
40 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
24 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
16 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
39 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
41 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
33 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
17 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Salonen / Stravinsky Requiem

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
19 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
09 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
27 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
33 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
30 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
35 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
24 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
35 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
12 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
31 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
18 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
33 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
06 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
18 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
26 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
40 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
24 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
18 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
39 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
41 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
34 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
17 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After Moonlight:

Crumb Ancient / Kurtag Microludes

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
19 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
09 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
27 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
33 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
32 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
35 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
24 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
35 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
12 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
31 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
18 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
06 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
18 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
26 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
40 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
08 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
24 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
18 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
39 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
41 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
34 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
17 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

After Simon

Schnittke Viola/Rihm

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
19 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
09 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
03 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
27 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
33 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
32 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
35 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
24 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
35 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
12 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
31 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
18 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
06 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
18 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
26 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
40 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
09 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
24 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
18 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
41 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
41 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
34 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
17 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cygnenoir

After 20centrfuge

Cage Roaratorio / Pärt

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
19 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
09 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
27 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
33 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
32 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
35 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
24 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
35 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
12 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
31 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
18 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
06 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
18 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
27 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
40 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
09 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
24 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
18 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
41 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
41 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
34 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
17 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

Adding in tortkis's above vote:

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
19 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
09 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
27 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
33 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
32 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
35 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
24 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
35 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
12 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
31 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
18 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
19 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
27 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
40 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
09 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
24 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
18 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
41 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
41 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
34 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
17 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Cygnenoir/Tortkis

Pintscher/Saariaho

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
19 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
09 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
27 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
33 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
32 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
35 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
24 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
35 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
12 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
31 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
18 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
19 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
27 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
17 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
40 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
09 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
25 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
18 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
41 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
41 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
34 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
17 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## senza sordino

After nathanb

Shostakovich piano concerto 2 / Ginastera Harp Concerto

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
19 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
09 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
27 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
33 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
32 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
35 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
24 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
35 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
31 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
18 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
19 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
27 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
17 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
40 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
09 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
25 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
18 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
41 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
41 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
34 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
17 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After senza

Schittke Viola / Kagel

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
19 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
09 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
27 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
33 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
32 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
35 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
24 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
35 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
31 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
19 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
19 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
27 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
17 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
40 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
09 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
25 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
18 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
43 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
41 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
34 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
17 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After GreenMamba:

Gerhard / Part

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
19 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
09 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
27 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
33 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
32 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
35 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
24 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
37 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
31 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
19 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
19 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
28 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
17 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
40 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
09 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
25 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
18 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
43 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
41 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
34 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
17 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After da main man!!!!:

Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961) / Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
19 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
09 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
28 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
33 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
32 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
35 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
24 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
37 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
31 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
05 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
19 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
19 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
28 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
17 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
40 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
09 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
25 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
18 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
43 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
41 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
34 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
17 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After Albert7

Hartmann Symphony 8/Boulez Pli

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
09 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
28 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
33 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
32 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
35 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
24 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
37 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
31 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
19 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
19 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
28 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
17 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
40 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
09 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
25 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
18 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
19 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
43 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
41 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
34 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
17 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

After Mahlerian:

Schnittke Symphony 5 / Messiaen Chronochromie

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
09 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
28 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
33 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
32 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
35 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
24 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
37 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
31 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
19 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
19 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
28 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
17 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
40 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
09 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
25 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
18 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
43 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
41 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
34 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
17 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Ligeti Atmos / Kagel

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
09 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
28 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
33 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
32 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
35 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
24 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
37 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
31 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
20 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
19 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
28 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
17 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
40 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
09 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
25 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
18 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
43 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
41 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
34 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
17 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After Moonlight:

Poulenc / Takemitsu November

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
09 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
28 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
33 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
32 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
35 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
24 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
37 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
31 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
20 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
19 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
16 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
28 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
17 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
42 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
09 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
25 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
18 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
43 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
41 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
34 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
34 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
17 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Nereffid

after SimoNZ:

Pärt / Nørgård

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
09 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
28 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
33 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
32 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
35 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
24 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
37 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
31 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
20 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
19 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
17 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
30 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
17 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
42 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
09 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
25 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
18 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
43 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
04 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
41 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
34 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
34 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
17 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

after N:

*Stockhausen: KLANG / Takemitsu: November Steps*

*Nominated*:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

*Seconded*:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
09 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
28 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
33 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
32 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
35 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
24 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
37 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
31 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
20 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
19 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
17 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
30 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
17 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
42 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
09 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
25 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
18 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
43 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
06 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
41 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
34 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
35 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
17 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

After ptr

Grisey / Poulenc

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
09 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
28 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
33 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
32 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
35 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
24 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
37 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
20 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
19 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
17 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
30 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
17 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
43 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
09 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
25 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
18 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
43 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
06 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
41 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
34 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
35 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
17 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

Despues GioCar 

Poulenc/Crumb AVOC

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
09 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
28 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
33 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
33 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
35 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
24 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
37 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
20 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
19 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
17 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
30 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
20 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
17 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
45 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
09 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
25 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
18 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
43 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
06 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
41 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
34 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
35 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
17 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After 20centrfuge

Poulenc / Penderecki

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
09 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
28 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
33 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
33 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
35 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
24 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
37 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
20 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
19 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
17 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
30 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
17 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
47 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
09 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
25 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
18 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
43 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
06 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
41 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
34 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
35 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
17 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After the black swan

Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011) / Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
09 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
28 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
33 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
33 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
16 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
35 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
24 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
37 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
20 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
19 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
17 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
30 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
17 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
47 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
09 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
25 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
18 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
43 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
06 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
41 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
34 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
35 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
17 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

*Top of the board:*
47 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
43 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
41 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
37 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
35 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
35 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
34 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
34 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)

*After Albert*

Saariaho / Dallapiccola

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
09 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
28 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
33 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
33 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
17 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
35 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
24 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
37 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
20 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
19 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
17 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
30 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
17 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
47 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
09 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
18 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
43 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
06 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
41 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
34 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
35 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
17 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After GreenMamba

Takemitsu November Steps/Stockhausen Kontakte

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
09 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
28 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
33 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
33 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
17 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
35 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
24 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
37 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
20 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
19 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
17 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
30 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
17 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
47 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
09 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
18 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
43 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
06 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
42 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
34 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
37 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
17 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After Mahlerian:

Part / Norgard

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
05 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
09 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
28 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
33 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
33 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
17 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
35 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
24 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
37 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
20 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
19 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
32 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
17 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
47 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
09 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
18 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
43 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
06 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
42 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
34 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
37 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
17 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Berio Rendering / Chin VC

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
09 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
33 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
33 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
17 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
35 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
24 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
37 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
20 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
19 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
32 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
17 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
47 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
09 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
18 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
43 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
06 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
42 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
34 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
37 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
17 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Nereffid

after Trout:

Poulenc / Atmospheres


Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
09 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
33 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
33 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
17 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
35 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
24 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
37 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
20 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
35 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
19 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
32 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
17 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
49 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
09 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
18 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
43 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
06 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
42 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
34 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
37 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
17 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Celloman

after Nereffid:

Crumb Ancient Voices / *Poulenc*

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
09 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
33 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
35 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
17 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
35 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
24 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
37 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
20 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
35 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
19 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
32 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
17 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
*50 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)*
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
09 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
18 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
*43 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)*
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
06 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
42 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
34 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
37 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
17 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Celloman

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
*063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)*


----------



## Guest

After Celloman

Stock/Hausen

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
09 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
33 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
35 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
17 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
35 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
24 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
37 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
20 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
35 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
19 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
32 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
17 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
50 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
09 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
18 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
43 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
08 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
43 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
34 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
37 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
17 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After Nate

*Pintscher / Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children*

*Nominated*:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

*Seconded*:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
09 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
33 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
36 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
17 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
35 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
24 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
37 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
20 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
35 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
19 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
32 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
19 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
50 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
09 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
18 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
43 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
08 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
43 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
34 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
37 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
17 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr (I'm tempted to write "post-ptrtum")
Schnittke / Penderecki

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
09 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
33 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
36 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
17 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
35 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
24 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
37 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
20 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
35 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
19 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
32 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
19 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
50 Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
09 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
18 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
45 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
08 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
43 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
34 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
37 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
17 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

After Moonlight

Berio / Stockhausen Klang

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
42 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
09 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
33 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
36 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
17 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
35 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
24 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
37 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
20 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
35 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
19 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
32 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
19 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
09 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
18 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
45 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
43 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
34 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
37 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
17 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)

ps I removed Poulenc from the list


----------



## SimonNZ

After GioCar:

Crumb Ancient / Chin Xi

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
42 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
09 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
34 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
38 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
17 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
35 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
24 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
37 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
20 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
07 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
35 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
19 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
32 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
19 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
09 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
18 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
45 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
43 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
34 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
37 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
17 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
10 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After SimonNZ:

Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) / Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
42 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
09 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
34 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
38 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
17 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
35 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
24 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
37 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
20 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
35 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
19 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
32 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
19 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
09 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
18 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
45 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
43 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
34 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
37 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
17 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Albert7

Salonen / Schnittke V

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
42 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
09 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
34 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
38 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
17 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
35 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
24 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
37 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
20 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
35 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
19 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
32 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
19 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
09 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
46 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
43 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
34 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
37 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
17 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

after Cyg

Schnittke V / Carter

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
42 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
09 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
32 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
34 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
38 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
17 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
35 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
24 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
37 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
20 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
35 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
11 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
19 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
32 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
19 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
09 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
48 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
43 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
34 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
37 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
17 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After GreenMamba

Messian Chronochromie/Ligeti Atmospheres

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
42 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
09 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
32 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
34 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
38 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
17 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
35 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
24 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
37 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
20 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
19 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
32 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
19 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
09 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
48 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
43 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
34 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
37 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
17 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Mahlerian

Stravinsky/Nono

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
42 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
09 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
32 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
34 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
38 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
17 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
35 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
24 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
37 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
20 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
20 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
32 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
19 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
09 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
48 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
43 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
33 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
34 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
37 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
17 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

After nathanb:

Furrer / Chin Xi

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
42 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
09 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
32 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
35 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
38 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
17 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
35 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
26 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
37 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
20 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
15 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
20 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
32 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
19 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
09 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
48 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
43 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
33 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
34 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
37 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
17 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## brotagonist

after Trout:

Ligeti Double / Messiaen Chronochromie

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
42 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
09 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
32 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
35 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
38 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
17 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
35 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
26 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
37 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
20 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
14 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
20 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
32 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
19 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
09 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
48 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
43 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
33 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
34 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
12 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
37 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
17 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## dzc4627

After: brotagonist 

Stravinsky's Septet/ Agon

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar
01 Schnittke: Septet (1982) - dzc4627

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
42 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
09 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
32 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
35 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
38 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
17 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
35 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
26 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
37 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
20 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
14 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
20 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
32 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
19 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
09 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
48 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
43 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
34 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
37 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
17 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

The rules have been changed and the OP has been updated to reflect this. The new rules are effective immediately.


----------



## tortkis

After dzc4627

Stockhausen: Kontakte / Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3

Nominated:
01 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar
01 Schnittke: Septet (1982) - dzc4627

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
42 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
09 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
32 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
35 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
38 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
17 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
35 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
26 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
37 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
20 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
14 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
20 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
32 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
19 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
09 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
48 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
45 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
34 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
37 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
18 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

In light of the new rule change, I will be briefly surveying the leaders in the board from time to time, so no one else has to. I'll let you all know if anything actually conflicts. The rule is unlikely to change the course for a significant majority of enshrinements.

Note For Self: 

Current Leaders:
48 Schnittke: Viola Concerto
45 Stockhausen: Kontakte
42 Berio: Laborintus II
37 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4
37 Takemitsu: November Steps

(May edit with rough percentages in a few)

Ok well, I require a cigarette and a sleep, so I've checked with Schnittke, which is sitting at about ~40% of it's vote count from one poster. Unless it is brought all the way to a high 50's enshrinement by that one poster (unlikely, as people tend to unify at the end of the list), this is of no consequence under the rule of 50%. I'll have to expand some posts in the search tool to be exact about it (for when a vote ambiguously goes to a composer with multiple works on the board), so I trust y'all will let me sleep a few hours without messing up trial 1 too badly 

Shoot, if anyone shot Kontakte over the 50% barrier, it'd probably be me anyway. I'll just let everyone know if something needs a few extra votes to crack the barrier, etc, when need be..


----------



## ptr

After T

*Rihm / Petrassi*

*Nominated*:
02 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar (ptr/)
01 Schnittke: Septet (1982) - dzc4627

*Seconded*:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
42 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
09 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
32 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
35 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
38 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
17 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
35 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
26 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
37 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
20 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
14 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
20 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
32 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
19 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
48 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
45 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
34 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
37 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
18 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Nereffid

after ptr:

Schnittke Viola / Dallapiccola


Nominated:
02 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar (ptr/)
01 Schnittke: Septet (1982) - dzc4627

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
42 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
09 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
32 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
35 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
38 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
35 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
26 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
37 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
20 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
14 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
20 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
32 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
19 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
50 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
45 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
34 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
37 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
18 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Nereffid
Messaien Chrono / Britten TotS

Nominated:
02 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955) - GioCar (ptr/)
01 Schnittke: Septet (1982) - dzc4627

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
42 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
32 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
35 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
38 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
35 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
26 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
37 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
20 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
20 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
32 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
19 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
50 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
45 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
34 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
37 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
18 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

Unless I missed a new rule for thirding, the Petrassi should be on the seconded list:

Nominated:
01 Schnittke: Septet (1982) - dzc4627

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
42 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
32 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
35 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
38 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
35 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
26 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
37 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
26 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
20 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
20 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
32 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
50 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
45 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
34 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
37 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
18 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After Trout:

Takemitsu November / Gubaidulina Canticle

Nominated:
01 Schnittke: Septet (1982) - dzc4627

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
42 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
32 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
35 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
38 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
35 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
26 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
37 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
20 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
20 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
32 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
50 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
45 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
34 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
39 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
18 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

After SimonNZ

Schnittke Viola (now enshrined?)/Adams Harmonium

Nominated:
01 Schnittke: Septet (1982) - dzc4627

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
19 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
42 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
32 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
35 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
38 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
35 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
26 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
37 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
20 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
20 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
32 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
52 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
45 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
34 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
39 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
18 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After 20centrfuge

Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) / Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)

Nominated:
01 Schnittke: Septet (1982) - dzc4627

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
19 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
42 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
32 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
35 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
38 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
37 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
26 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
37 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
20 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
20 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
32 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
52 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
45 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
34 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
40 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
18 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After Albert7:

Gerhard / Holt

Nominated:
01 Schnittke: Septet (1982) - dzc4627

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
19 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
42 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
32 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
35 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
38 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
37 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
26 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
39 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
13 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
20 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
20 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
32 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
52 Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
45 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
34 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
40 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
18 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

Just enshrining Schnittke's Viola Concerto, and removing it from the board

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)

Nominated:
01 Schnittke: Septet (1982) - dzc4627

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
19 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
42 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
32 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
35 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
38 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
11 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
37 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
26 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
39 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
13 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
20 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
20 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
32 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
45 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
34 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
40 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
18 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
18 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

Since we are still discussing about the 3 "seconds" in two weeks, maybe ptr's seconding of Petrassi's work (post #1945) which I nominated was a bit ahead of time (also considering that he put his name after mine)
In that case no problem for me to put it back among the nominated works, waiting for any development in our discussion...


----------



## Cygnenoir

After GioCars's enshrinement

Tavener / Crumb Vox

Nominated:
01 Schnittke: Septet (1982) - dzc4627

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
19 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
42 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
32 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
35 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
38 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
37 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
26 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
39 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
13 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
20 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
20 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
32 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
45 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
34 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
40 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
18 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Cygnenoir

Lopez/Boulez

Nominated:
01 Schnittke: Septet (1982) - dzc4627

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
19 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
42 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
32 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
35 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
38 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
37 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
26 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
39 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
13 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
20 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
20 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
32 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
45 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
34 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
40 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
18 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After nathanb

Stockhausen Kontake / Kagel

(Kontakte is now two points away)

Nominated:
01 Schnittke: Septet (1982) - dzc4627

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
19 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
42 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
32 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
35 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
38 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
37 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
26 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
39 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
13 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
21 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
20 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
32 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
47 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
34 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
40 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
18 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

After GreenMamba:

Stravinsky Requiem / Nono Como una ola

Nominated:
01 Schnittke: Septet (1982) - dzc4627

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
19 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
42 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
12 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
32 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
35 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
38 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
37 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
26 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
39 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
13 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
21 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
32 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
47 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
36 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
40 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
18 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Celloman

After Trout:

Britten Cello Symphony / Ligeti Atmospheres

Nominated:
01 Schnittke: Septet (1982) - dzc4627

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
19 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
42 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
14 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
32 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
35 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
38 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
37 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
26 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
39 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
13 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
21 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
32 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
47 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
36 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
40 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
18 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Celloman:

Stockhausen: Kontakte / Norgard

Nominated:
01 Schnittke: Septet (1982) - dzc4627

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
19 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
*42 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)*
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
14 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
32 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
35 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
38 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
37 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
26 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
39 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
13 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
21 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
32 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
*49 Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958)*
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
36 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
40 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
18 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte

Nominated:
01 Schnittke: Septet (1982) - dzc4627

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
19 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
42 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
14 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
32 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
35 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
38 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
37 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
26 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
39 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
13 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
21 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
32 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
36 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
40 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
18 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Stockhausen's Kontakte has a wide spread of voters and will be ok for enshrinement.

Berio's Laborintus II will be ok for enshrinement if tdc isn't the sole person pushing it through. I count him as having 21 of 42 points currently.

Under the circumstance that a work is pushed to the top with a majority of the votes from one person, the next highest work will be eligible for enshrinement by it's position above the third highest work.


----------



## GioCar

after PaulieGatto

Berio Laborintus / Grisey

Nominated:
01 Schnittke: Septet (1982) - dzc4627

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
19 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
44 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
14 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
32 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
35 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
38 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
37 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
26 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
39 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
09 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
13 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
21 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
32 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
36 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
40 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
18 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After GioCar

Chin Xi/Henze Symphony 5

Nominated:
01 Schnittke: Septet (1982) - dzc4627

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
19 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
44 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
14 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
32 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
37 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
38 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
37 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
26 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
39 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
13 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
21 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
32 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
36 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
40 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
18 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## brotagonist

after Mahlerian

Pintscher / Berio Laborintus II

Nominated:
01 Schnittke: Septet (1982) - dzc4627

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
19 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
45 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
14 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
32 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
37 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
38 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
37 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
26 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
39 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
13 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
21 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
32 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
21 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
36 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
40 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
18 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

GioCar said:


> Since we are still discussing about the 3 "seconds" in two weeks, maybe ptr's seconding of Petrassi's work (post #1945) which I nominated was a bit ahead of time (also considering that he put his name after mine)
> In that case no problem for me to put it back among the nominated works, waiting for any development in our discussion...


My intention exactly! (I'm fine with either!)

/ptr


----------



## ptr

after da brotha

Pintscher / Messiaen: Méditations

*Nominated*:
01 Schnittke: Septet (1982) - dzc4627

*Seconded*:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
19 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
45 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
14 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
32 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
37 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
38 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
37 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
26 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
39 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
13 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
21 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
17 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
32 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
23 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
27 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
36 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
40 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
18 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

No significant pluralities identified for Takemitsu, Gerhard, or Crumb. Safe to say: Carry on for the day.


----------



## 20centrfuge

After ptr

Crumb AVOC/ Prokofiev

*Nominated*:
01 Schnittke: Septet (1982) - dzc4627

*Seconded*:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
19 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
45 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
14 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
32 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
37 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
40 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
37 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
26 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
39 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
13 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
21 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
17 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
32 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
23 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
28 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
36 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
40 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
18 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

21centrfuge (that is, after 20centrfuge)
Schnittke (sec) / Ferneyhough 6

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
19 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
45 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
14 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
32 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
37 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
40 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
26 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
39 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
13 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
21 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
17 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
32 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
23 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
28 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
36 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
40 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
18 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Moonlight

Schnittke Sym 1 / Prokofiev

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
19 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
45 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
14 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
32 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
37 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
40 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
26 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
39 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
13 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
21 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
17 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
32 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
23 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
36 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
40 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
18 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After the black swan

Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997) / Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
19 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
45 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
14 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
32 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
37 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
40 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
26 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
39 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
13 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
21 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
17 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
32 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
25 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
18 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
36 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
40 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
18 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After Albert7:

Part / Rautavaara

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
19 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
45 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
14 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
32 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
37 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
40 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
26 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
39 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
13 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
21 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
17 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
34 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
25 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
19 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
36 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
40 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
18 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After mmsbls:

Chin Xi / Kurtag Microludes

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
19 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
45 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (1958-2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
14 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
32 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
39 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
40 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
26 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
39 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
13 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
21 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
17 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
34 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
25 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
19 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
36 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
40 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
18 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After Simon

Berio Laborintus / Duckworth

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
19 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
*47 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)*
26 Berio: Sequenze (-2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
14 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
32 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
39 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
*40 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)*
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
14 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
26 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
39 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
13 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
21 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
17 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
34 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
25 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
19 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
36 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
*40 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)*
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
18 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)


----------



## Guest

After GreenMamba

Takemitsu/Gerhard

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
19 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
47 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (-2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
14 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
32 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
39 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
40 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
14 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
26 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
40 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
13 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
21 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
17 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
34 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
25 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
19 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
36 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
42 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
18 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

After nathanb:

Britten Cello / Furrer

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
19 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
47 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (-2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
32 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
39 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
40 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
14 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
27 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
40 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
13 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
21 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
17 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
34 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
25 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
19 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
09 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
36 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
42 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
18 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## senza sordino

After Trout:

RVW Symphony 8 / Shostakovich PC 2

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
19 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
47 Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
26 Berio: Sequenze (-2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
32 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
39 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
40 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
14 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
27 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
40 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
13 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
21 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
17 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
34 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
25 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
19 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
36 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
42 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
18 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After SS: (and taking the Berio work off the board since it was enshrined)

Takemitsu N / Sequenze

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
19 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
27 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
32 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
39 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
40 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
14 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
27 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
40 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
13 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
21 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
17 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
34 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
25 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
19 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
03 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
36 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
44 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
18 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tortkis

After tdc

Berio: Sequenze / Rouse: Iscariot

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
19 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
32 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
39 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
40 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
14 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
27 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
40 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
13 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
21 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
17 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
34 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
25 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
19 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
36 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
44 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
18 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## calvinpv

After tortkis

Schnittke Concerto Grosso 1 / Ligeti Atmospheres

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
19 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
32 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
39 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
40 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
14 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
27 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
40 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
13 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
21 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
*38 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)*
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
17 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
34 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
25 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
19 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
*20 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)*
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
36 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
44 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
18 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After clavinpv

Stravinsky Requiem Canticles/Messiaen Meditations

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
19 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
32 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
39 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
40 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
14 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
27 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
40 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
13 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
21 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
38 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
18 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
34 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
25 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
19 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
38 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
44 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
18 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## brotagonist

after Mahlerian

Nono Como/Messiaen Meditations

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
19 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
32 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
39 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
40 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
14 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
27 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
40 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
13 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
13 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
21 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
38 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
23 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
34 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
25 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
19 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
38 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
44 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
18 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

moved my vote below 20!


----------



## 20centrfuge

After Bro

Nancarrow/Ginas Harp

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
19 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
32 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
39 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
40 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
14 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
27 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
40 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
13 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
21 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
38 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
23 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
34 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
25 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
19 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
38 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
44 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
18 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After 20'

*Crumb: Ancient / Nono: Como* (I know, I'm unduly powervotin' on Crumb, but he deserves it! 

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
19 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
32 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
39 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
42 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
14 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
27 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
40 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
13 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
21 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
38 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
24 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
34 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
25 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
19 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
38 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
44 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
18 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Post-ptrtum
Schnittke CG1 / Feldman FPG

Nominated:


Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
19 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
05 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
32 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
39 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
42 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
14 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
27 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
40 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
13 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
21 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
38 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
24 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
34 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
25 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
19 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
38 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
44 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
18 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

MS to the fullest:

Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011) / Cage: Roaratorio (1979)

Nominated:


Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
19 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
06 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
32 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
39 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
42 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
14 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
27 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
40 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
13 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
21 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
38 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
24 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
34 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
25 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
19 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
38 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
44 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
18 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After Albert:

Gerhard / Crumb Ancient

Nominated:


Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
19 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
06 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
32 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
39 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
43 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
14 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
27 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
42 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
18 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
13 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
21 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
38 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
24 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
34 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
25 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
19 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
38 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
44 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
18 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Skilmarilion

after Simon

Glass (Akhnaten) / Shostakovich (Concerto)

Nominated:


Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
19 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
06 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
32 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
39 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
43 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
14 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
27 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
42 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
13 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
21 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
38 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
24 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
34 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
25 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
19 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
11 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
38 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
44 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
18 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Skilmarilion

Ligeti Atmospheres / Adams Harmonium

Nominated:


Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
29 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
06 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
32 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
39 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
43 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
14 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
27 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
42 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
13 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
21 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
24 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
34 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
25 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
19 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
11 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
38 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
44 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
18 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

After Cygnenoir

Chin Xi / Berio Sequenze

Nominated:


Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
06 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
32 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
41 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
43 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
14 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
27 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
42 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
13 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
21 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
24 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
34 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
25 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
19 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
11 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
38 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
44 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
18 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
08 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After GioCar

Xenakis/Kagel

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
06 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
32 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
41 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
43 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
14 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
27 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
42 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
13 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
22 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
24 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
34 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
25 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
19 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
11 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
38 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
44 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
18 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After nathanb:

Gerhard / Shostakovich Concerto

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
06 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
32 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
41 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
43 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
14 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
27 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
44 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
13 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
22 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
24 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
34 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
25 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
19 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
38 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
44 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
18 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After mmsbls

Carter Symphonia/Stravinsky Requiem Canticles

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
06 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
41 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
43 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
14 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
27 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
44 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
13 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
22 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
24 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
34 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
25 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
19 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
39 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
44 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
18 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mahlerian:

Takemitsu / Duckworth

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
06 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
41 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
43 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
27 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
44 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
13 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
22 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
24 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
34 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
25 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
19 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
39 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
46 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
18 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
20 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## senza sordino

After PaulieGatto

Gubaidulina Viola Concerto / RVW 7

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
06 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
41 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
43 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
27 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
44 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
34 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
13 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
22 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
24 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
34 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
25 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
19 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
39 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
46 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
18 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
21 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After senza sordino

Ustvolskaya / Stravinsky RC

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
06 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
41 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
43 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
27 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
44 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
34 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
13 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
22 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
24 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
34 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
25 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
19 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
40 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
46 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
21 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

After GreenMamba:

Schnittke CG 1 / Holt

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
06 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
41 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
43 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
27 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
44 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
34 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
22 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
11 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
24 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
34 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
25 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
19 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
40 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
46 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
21 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## brotagonist

after Trout

Lachenmann / Chin Xi

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
06 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
42 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
43 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
27 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
44 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
34 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
22 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
24 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
34 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
25 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
19 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
40 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
46 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
21 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

after brotagonist

Furrer / Nono la Ola

Nominated:


Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
06 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
42 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
43 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
29 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
44 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
34 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
22 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
10 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
34 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
25 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
19 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
40 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
46 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
21 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After GioCar
Luto / Xenakis NA

Nominated:


Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
06 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
42 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
43 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
29 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
44 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
34 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
22 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
34 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
25 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
19 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
40 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
46 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
21 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
12 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After Moonlight:

Chin Xi / Pinstcher

Nominated:


Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
06 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
44 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
43 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
29 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
44 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
34 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
22 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
34 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
19 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
40 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
46 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
21 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
12 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Simon

Cage Roaratorio / Pärt Fratres

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
08 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
44 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
43 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
29 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
44 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
34 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
22 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
18 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
35 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
19 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
40 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
46 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
21 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
12 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Cygnenoir

Chin Xi / Norgard 3

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
08 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
46 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
43 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
29 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
44 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
34 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
22 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
35 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
19 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
40 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
46 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
21 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
12 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After Nate:

Kagel / Sequenze

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
08 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
46 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
43 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
29 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
44 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
34 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
24 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
35 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
19 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
40 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
46 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
21 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
12 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After tdc:

Chin: Xi (1998) / Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
08 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
48 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
43 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
39 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
29 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
44 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
34 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
24 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
35 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
19 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
40 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
46 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
21 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
12 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After A7

Franco Donatoni Hot (1989) (nom) / Chin: Xi (1998)

Nominated:
02 Donatoni Hot (1989) -- Green Mamba 

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
08 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
49 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
43 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
39 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
29 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
44 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
34 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
24 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
35 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
19 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
40 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
46 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
21 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
12 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

Current top 
49 Chin: Xi (1998)
46 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
44 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
43 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
40 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
40 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
39 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
35 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
35 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)


----------



## Guest

GreenMamba said:


> Current top
> 49 Chin: Xi (1998)
> 46 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
> 44 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
> 43 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
> 40 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
> 40 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
> 39 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
> 35 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
> 35 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)


I have verified that Chin, Takemitsu, Gerhard, and Crumb may pass safely, under the new ruling. Haven't gotten to the rest. I'm just trying to stay a few works ahead at a time, not track every single vote for every single work!


----------



## brotagonist

after GreenMamba

Gerhard / Franco Donatoni Hot

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
08 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
49 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
43 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
15 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
03 Donatoni Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
39 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
29 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
46 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
34 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
24 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
35 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
19 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
40 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
46 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
21 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
12 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

after brotagonist

Chin Xi / Dillon

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
08 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
51 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
43 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
03 Donatoni Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
39 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
29 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
46 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
34 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
24 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
35 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
19 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
40 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
46 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
21 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
12 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Part / Norgard

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
08 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
51 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
43 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
03 Donatoni Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
39 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
29 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
46 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
34 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
24 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
30 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
20 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
37 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
19 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
40 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
46 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
21 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
12 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Celloman

After mmsbls:

Ligeti Chamber Concerto / Crumb Ancient Voices

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
08 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
51 Chin: Xi (1998)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
44 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
03 Donatoni Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
39 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
29 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
46 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
34 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
24 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
32 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
20 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
37 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
19 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
40 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
46 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
21 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
12 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

After Celloman:

Chin Xi / Furrer

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
08 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
*53 Chin: Xi (1998)*
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
44 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
03 Donatoni Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
39 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
30 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
*46 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)*
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
34 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
24 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
32 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
20 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
37 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
19 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
40 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
*46 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)*
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
21 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
12 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)


----------



## Trout

New board:

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
08 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
44 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
03 Donatoni Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
39 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
30 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
46 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
34 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
24 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
32 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
20 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
37 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
19 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
40 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
46 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
20 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
21 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
12 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## brotagonist

I'm very surprised that Xenakis' Nomos Alpha has sat so low for so long  It is one of the most recorded Xenakis pieces and is certainly a staple of the cello repertoire. I'm going to have to remember it in the morning


----------



## senza sordino

After Trout's vote and Brotagonist's comment

Gubaidulina Viola Concerto / Tavener Song for Athene

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
08 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
44 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
03 Donatoni Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
39 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
30 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
46 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
36 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
24 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
32 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
20 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
37 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
19 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
40 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
46 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
21 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
21 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
12 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

After sensa sord 

Gubaidulina Viola Concerto / Nancarrow 

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
08 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
44 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
03 Donatoni Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
39 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
30 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
46 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
38 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
24 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
32 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
20 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
37 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
19 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
40 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
46 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
21 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
21 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
12 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After 20cent:

Gerhard / Takemitsu

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
08 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
44 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
03 Donatoni Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
39 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
30 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
48 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
38 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
24 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
32 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
20 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
37 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
19 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
11 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
20 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
40 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
47 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
21 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
21 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
12 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Simon
Salonen / Rihm

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
08 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
44 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
03 Donatoni Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
39 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
30 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
48 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
38 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
24 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
32 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
20 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
37 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
19 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
22 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
40 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
47 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
21 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
21 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
12 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Rule Change:*
In order to get onto the seconded list, nominated works must be seconded three times. Please write the date after nomination (adjusting to GMT if necessary) so that it is clear when two weeks have elapsed.
For example, a nomination with two seconds might look like this:
06 Beethoven: Grosse Fuge (1825) - 17th May - Nominator, Seconder 1, Seconder 2
When a work seconded for the third time the names (and date of nomination) are removed as per usual, and the work is moved to the "seconded" board. Points added during seconding are still counted.


----------



## Skilmarilion

after Moonlight

Pärt / Rautavaara

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
08 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
44 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
12 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
03 Donatoni Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
39 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
30 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
48 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
38 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
24 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
32 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
20 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
39 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
22 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
40 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
47 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
21 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
21 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
12 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After Skilmarilion:

Gubaidulina V / Crumb V

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
08 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
44 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
13 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
03 Donatoni Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
39 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
30 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
48 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
27 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
40 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
24 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
32 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
20 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
39 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
22 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
40 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
47 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
21 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
21 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
12 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After tdc:

*Gubaidulina: Canticle / Kagel*

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
07 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
08 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
44 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
13 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
03 Donatoni Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
39 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
30 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
48 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
40 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
25 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
32 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
20 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
39 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
22 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
40 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
47 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
21 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
21 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
12 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Shost PC 2 / Berio: Rendering

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
08 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
23 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
44 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
13 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
03 Donatoni Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
39 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
30 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
48 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
40 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
25 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
32 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
20 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
39 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
22 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
40 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
47 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
21 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
21 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
12 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After the lovely black swan

Clyne: The Violin (2009) / Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
08 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
44 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
13 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
03 Donatoni Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
39 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
30 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
48 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
40 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
26 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
32 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
20 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
39 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
22 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
40 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
47 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
21 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
21 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
12 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Albert7

Xenakis Nomos / Takemitsu

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
08 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
44 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
13 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
03 Donatoni Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
39 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
30 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
48 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
40 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
26 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
32 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
20 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
39 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
22 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
40 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
48 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
21 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
21 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
14 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

After PaulieGatto

Kurtág 12 Microludes / Furrer

Nominated:


Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
08 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
44 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
13 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
03 Donatoni Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
39 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
31 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
48 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
40 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
26 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
37 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
32 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
22 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
20 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
39 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
22 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
40 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
48 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
21 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
21 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
14 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After GioCar

Stravinsky Requiem / Nono Prometeo

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
08 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
44 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
13 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
03 Donatoni Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
39 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
31 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
48 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
40 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
26 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
37 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
32 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
23 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
20 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
39 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
22 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
48 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
21 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
21 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
14 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

after nathanb

Takemitsu November / Kurtag 2

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
08 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
44 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
13 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
03 Donatoni Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
39 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
31 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
48 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
40 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
26 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
38 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
32 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
23 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
20 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
39 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
29 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
22 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
50 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
21 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
21 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
14 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## brotagonist

after GreenMamba

Xenakis Nomos / Prokofiev 7

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
08 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
29 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
44 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
13 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
03 Donatoni Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
39 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
31 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
48 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
40 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
26 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
38 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
32 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
23 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
20 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
39 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
22 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
50 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
21 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
21 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
16 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After brotagonist:

Gerhard / Chin

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
21 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
08 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
30 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
44 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
13 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
03 Donatoni Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
39 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
31 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
50 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
40 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
26 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
38 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
32 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
23 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
20 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
39 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
22 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
50 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
21 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
21 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
16 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After mmsbls

Stravinsky Rake/Boulez Pli selon pli

Nominated:
02 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951) - Mahlerian *[Requires three seconds to reach lower board]*

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
08 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
30 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
44 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
13 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
03 Donatoni Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
39 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
31 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
50 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
14 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
40 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
26 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
38 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
32 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
23 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
20 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
39 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
22 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
50 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
21 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
21 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
16 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## senza sordino

After Mahlerian

RVW 8 / Ginastera Harp

Nominated:
02 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951) - Mahlerian [Requires three seconds to reach lower board]

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
08 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
30 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
44 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
13 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
03 Donatoni Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
39 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
31 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
50 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
40 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
26 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
38 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
32 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
23 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
20 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
39 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
22 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
50 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
21 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
21 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
16 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

After senza sordino:

Schnittke Symphony 5 / Schaefer/Henry

Nominated:
02 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951) - Mahlerian [Requires three seconds to reach lower board]

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
08 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
30 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
44 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
13 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
03 Donatoni Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
39 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
31 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
50 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
40 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
26 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
38 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
32 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
23 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
20 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
39 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
22 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
50 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
21 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
21 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
16 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Britten TotS / Stravinsky RP

Nominated:
03 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951) - Mahlerian, MoonlightSonata [two more seconds needed]

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
12 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
08 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
30 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
44 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
13 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
03 Donatoni Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
39 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
31 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
50 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
40 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
26 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
38 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
32 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
23 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
20 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
39 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
22 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
50 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
21 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
21 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
16 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After PianoBoy

Xenakis: NA / Stravinsky RP

*Nominated*:
04 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951) - Mahlerian: MoonlightSonata, ptr [one more second needed]

*Seconded*:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
12 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
08 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
30 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
44 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
13 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
03 Donatoni Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
39 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
31 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
50 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
40 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
26 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
38 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
32 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
23 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
20 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
39 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
22 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
50 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
21 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
21 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Nereffid

after ptr:

Lieberson / MacMillan

Nominated:
04 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951) - Mahlerian: MoonlightSonata, ptr [one more second needed]

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
12 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
08 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
30 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
44 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
13 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
03 Donatoni Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
39 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
31 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
50 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
40 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
26 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
38 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
11 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
32 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
23 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
20 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
39 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
22 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
50 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
21 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
21 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Skilmarilion

after Nereffid

Glass (Satyagraha) / Vaughan Williams (7)

*Nominated:*

04 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951) - Mahlerian: MoonlightSonata, ptr [one more second needed]

*Seconded:*

17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
12 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
08 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
30 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
44 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
13 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
03 Donatoni Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
39 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
31 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
50 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
14 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
40 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
26 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
38 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
11 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
32 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
23 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
20 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
39 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
22 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
50 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
21 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
22 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

Mahlerian said:


> After mmsbls
> 
> Stravinsky Rake/Boulez Pli selon pli
> 
> Nominated:
> 02 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951) - Mahlerian *[Requires three seconds to reach lower board]*
> 
> Seconded:
> 17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
> 10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
> 20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
> 04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
> 19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
> 31 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
> 08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
> 09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
> 10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
> 22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
> 16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
> 10 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
> 08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
> 08 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
> 34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
> 30 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
> 25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
> 17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
> 44 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
> 13 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
> 18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
> 16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
> 03 Donatoni Hot (1989)
> 15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
> 09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
> 18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
> 06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
> 39 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
> 20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
> 31 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
> 50 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
> 03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
> 14 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
> 20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
> 12 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
> 10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
> 34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
> 29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
> 40 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
> 22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
> 07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
> 10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
> 14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
> 26 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
> 07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
> 38 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
> 13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
> 13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
> 09 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
> 40 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
> 32 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
> 17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
> 21 López: La Selva (1998)
> 12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
> 11 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
> 24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
> 08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
> 16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
> 19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
> 11 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
> 25 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
> 23 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
> 20 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
> 39 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
> 22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
> 03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
> 26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
> 30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
> 20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
> 14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
> 12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
> 04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
> 04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
> 27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
> 22 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
> 02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
> 06 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
> 24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
> 04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
> 03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
> 23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
> 21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
> 12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
> 14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
> 08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
> 08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
> 12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
> 09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
> 11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
> 34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
> 42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
> 14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
> 50 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
> 25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
> 21 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
> 02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
> 06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
> 20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
> 21 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
> 07 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
> 16 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
> 10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
> 11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
> 12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
> 10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


Hilarious as right now I am at the Utah Opera watching this opera being nominated right now. LOL.


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Skilmarilion

Ligeti Chamber / Salonen

Nominated:
04 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951) - Mahlerian: MoonlightSonata, ptr [one more second needed]

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
12 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
08 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
30 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
44 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
13 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
03 Donatoni Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
39 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
31 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
50 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
14 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
40 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
26 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
38 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
11 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
34 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
23 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
20 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
39 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
50 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
21 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
22 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After Cygnenoir:

Kurtag Microludes / Crumb Ancient

Nominated:
04 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951) - Mahlerian: MoonlightSonata, ptr [one more second needed]

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
12 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
08 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
30 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
45 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
13 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
03 Donatoni Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
39 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
31 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
50 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
14 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
40 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
26 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
40 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
11 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
34 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
23 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
20 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
39 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
50 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
21 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
22 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

After Simon

Chin/Nancarrow

Nominated:
04 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951) - Mahlerian: MoonlightSonata, ptr [one more second needed]

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
12 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
08 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
08 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
32 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
45 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
13 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
03 Donatoni Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
39 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
31 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
50 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
14 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
40 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
26 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
40 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
11 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
34 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
23 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
20 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
39 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
50 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
21 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
22 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After 20centrfuge

Cage/Stravinsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
12 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
08 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
32 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
45 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
13 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
03 Donatoni Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
39 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
31 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
50 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
14 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
40 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
26 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
40 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
11 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
34 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
23 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
20 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
39 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
14 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
05 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
50 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
21 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
22 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

The following works have been on the board for at least 2 weeks (some quite a bit longer) with little to no success. Personally, even though I love quite a few of these, I'd be in favor of removing them all. The board could use pruning, and I don't think there would be much reason to complain considering: A) some people would now have the ability to make new nominations that they've been wanting to make and B) there's not exactly a lot of ground to re-gain if someone absolutely insisted upon re-nominating any of them.

09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
08 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
07 Hartmann: Symphony 8 (1962)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1986)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 (1956)


----------



## Albert7

After nathanb

Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951) / Reich: The Desert Music (1983)

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
12 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
08 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
32 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
45 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
13 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
03 Donatoni Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
39 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
31 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
50 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
14 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
40 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
26 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
40 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
11 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
34 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
23 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
20 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
39 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
07 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
50 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
21 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
22 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MrTortoise

After Albert7

Ligeti: Atmosphères/Crumb: Vox Balaenae

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
12 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
08 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
32 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
45 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
14 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
03 Donatoni Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
39 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
31 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
50 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
14 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
40 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
26 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
40 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
11 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
42 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
34 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
23 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
20 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
39 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
07 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
50 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
21 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
22 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After MrTortoise:

Gerhard / Norgard

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
12 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
08 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
32 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
45 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
14 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
03 Donatoni Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
39 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
31 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
52 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
14 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
40 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
26 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
40 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
11 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
42 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
34 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
23 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
39 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
07 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
50 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
21 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
22 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After mmsbls
Gerhard / Lieberson

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
12 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
08 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
32 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
45 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
14 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
03 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
39 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
31 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
54 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
14 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
40 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
26 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
40 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
42 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
34 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
23 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
39 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
07 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
50 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
21 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
22 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## calvinpv

After GreenMamba
Henze / Kurtag quartet 2

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
12 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
08 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
32 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
45 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
14 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
03 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
39 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
31 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
54 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
14 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
40 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
22 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
*12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)*
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
26 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
*41 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)*
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
42 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
34 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
23 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
39 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
07 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
50 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
21 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
22 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## brotagonist

after calvinpv

Shostakovitch Viola / Hartmann Symphony 6

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
12 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
08 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
32 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
45 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
14 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
03 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
39 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
31 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
54 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
14 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
40 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
23 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
26 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
41 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
42 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
34 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
23 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
39 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
10 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
07 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
50 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
21 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
22 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

after brotaganist

Norgard / Tavener

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
12 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
08 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
32 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
45 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
14 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
03 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
39 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
31 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
54 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
14 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
40 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
23 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
26 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
41 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
42 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
34 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
23 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
23 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
39 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
10 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
07 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
50 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
22 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Furrer / Nono Como una ola 

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
12 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
08 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
32 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
45 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
14 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
03 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
39 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
33 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
54 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
14 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
40 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
23 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
26 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
41 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
42 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
34 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
23 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
23 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
39 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
10 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
07 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
50 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
22 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Gubaidulina VC / Kurtag 2

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
09 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
12 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
08 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
32 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
45 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
14 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
03 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
39 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
33 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
54 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
14 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
42 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
23 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
26 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
42 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
42 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
34 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
23 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
23 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
39 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
10 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
07 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
50 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
22 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After MS

*Birtwistle: Secret Theatre / Donatoni*

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
12 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
08 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
32 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
45 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
14 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
39 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
33 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
54 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
14 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
42 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
23 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
26 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
42 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
42 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
34 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
23 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
23 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
39 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
10 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
07 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
50 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
22 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Roaratorio / Crumb A

Nominated:


Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
12 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
32 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
46 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
14 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
04 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
39 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
33 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
54 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
14 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
42 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
23 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
26 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
42 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
42 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
34 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
23 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
23 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
39 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
10 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
07 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
50 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
22 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

After Cygnenoir

Donatoni / Kurtág Microludes

Nominated:


Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
12 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
32 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
46 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
14 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
06 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
39 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
33 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
54 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
14 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
42 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
23 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
26 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
42 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
34 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
23 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
23 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
39 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
10 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
07 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
50 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
25 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
22 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After GioCar:

Takemitsu Requiem / Chin VC

Nominated:


Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
12 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
33 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
46 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
14 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
06 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
39 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
33 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
54 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
14 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
42 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
23 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
26 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
42 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
34 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
23 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
23 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
39 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
10 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
07 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
50 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
27 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
22 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After SimonNZ:

Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) / Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)

Nominated:


Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
12 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
33 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
46 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
14 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
06 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
41 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
20 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
33 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
54 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
14 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
35 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
42 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
23 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
26 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
42 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
34 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
23 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
23 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
39 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
10 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
07 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
50 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
27 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
22 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Al

Ferneyhough Terrain / Nono Prometeo

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
12 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
33 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
46 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
14 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
06 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
41 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
33 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
54 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
14 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
35 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
42 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
23 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
26 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
42 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
34 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
24 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
23 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
39 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
10 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
07 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
50 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
27 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
20 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
22 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After nathanb

Gerhard / Ustvolskaya

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
12 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
33 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
46 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
14 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
06 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
41 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
33 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
56 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
14 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
35 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
42 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
23 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
26 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
42 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
34 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
24 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
23 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
39 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
10 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
07 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
50 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
27 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
21 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
22 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Part / Gerhard

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
12 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
33 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
46 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
14 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
06 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
41 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
33 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
*57 Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)*
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
14 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
35 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
42 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
23 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
26 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
42 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
34 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
24 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
23 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
40 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
10 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
07 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
*50 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)*
27 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
21 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
22 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998) 
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
12 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
33 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
46 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
14 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
06 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
41 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
33 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
14 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
35 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
42 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
23 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
26 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
42 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
34 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
24 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
23 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
40 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
10 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
07 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
50 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
27 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
21 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
22 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Celloman

After mmsbls:

Hartmann Symphony No. 6 / Crumb Vox Balaenae

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
31 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
12 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
33 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
46 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
06 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
41 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
33 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
14 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
35 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
42 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
26 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
42 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
34 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
24 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
23 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
40 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
10 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
07 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
50 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
27 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
21 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
22 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## brotagonist

[I think I'm neglecting works past the middle, because the list is long ]

after Celloman:

Ligeti Atmospheres / Berio Sequenze

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
12 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
33 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
46 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
06 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
41 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
33 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
14 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
35 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
42 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
26 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
44 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
34 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
24 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
23 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
40 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
10 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
07 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
50 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
27 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
21 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
22 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After brotagonist

Takemitsu November / Donatoni

_Takemitsu needs 1 more point!_

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
12 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
33 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
46 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
41 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
33 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
14 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
35 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
42 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
26 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
44 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
34 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
24 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
23 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
40 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
10 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
07 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
52 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
27 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
21 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
22 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

After GreenMamba

Berio Seq/Takemitsu November

Takemitsu enshrined!

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
12 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
33 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
46 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
41 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
33 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
14 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
35 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
42 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
26 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
44 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
34 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
16 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
24 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
23 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
40 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
10 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
07 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
53 Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
27 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
21 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
22 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

deleted..........


----------



## Mahlerian

Updated board after 20centrfuge

Messiaen Chronochromie/Stravinsky Rake's Progress

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
16 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
12 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
33 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
46 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
41 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
33 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
14 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
35 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
42 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
26 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
44 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
34 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
18 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
24 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
23 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
40 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
10 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
08 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
21 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
22 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998) 
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
067. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)


----------



## Trout

After Mahlerian:

Ligeti Chamber / Britten Cello

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
17 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
12 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
33 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
46 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
41 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
33 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
14 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
35 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
42 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
26 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
44 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
36 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
18 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
24 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
23 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
40 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
27 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
10 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
08 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
21 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
22 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## senza sordino

After Trout

RVW 7 / Saariaho Six Japanese Gardens

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
17 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
12 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
33 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
46 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
41 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
33 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
14 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
35 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
42 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
26 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
44 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
36 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
18 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
24 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
23 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
40 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
28 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
10 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
08 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
21 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## musicrom

After senza sordino

Shostakovich VS / Gubaidulina VC

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
17 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
12 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
33 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
46 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
41 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
33 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
14 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
35 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
43 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
26 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
44 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
36 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
18 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
24 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
23 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
40 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
28 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
08 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
21 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After musicrom

Crumb Ancient Voices / Adams Gnarly Buttons

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
17 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
12 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
33 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
48 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
41 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
33 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
14 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
35 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
43 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
26 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
44 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
36 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
18 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
24 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
23 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
40 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
28 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
08 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
21 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After Cygnenoir

*Shostakovich Op 87 / Grisey*

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
17 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
12 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
33 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
48 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
41 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
33 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
14 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
43 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
26 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
44 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
36 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
18 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
24 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
23 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
40 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
26 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
28 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
08 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
21 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After ptr

Pintscher / Kagel

Nominated:

Seconded:

17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
17 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
12 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
33 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
48 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
41 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
33 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
14 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
43 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
27 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
44 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
36 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
18 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
24 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
23 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
40 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
22 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
28 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
28 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
11 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
08 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
21 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After dogen
Penderecki / Stockhausen M

Nominated:

Seconded:

17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
17 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
12 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
33 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
48 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
41 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
33 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
14 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
43 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
27 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
44 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
36 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
18 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
24 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
23 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
40 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
28 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
28 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
08 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
21 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

On phone manual voting. Add 2 points for Crumb Ancient Voices and 1 point for Schnittke Septet.


----------



## SimonNZ

Albert's vote after Moonlight:

Nominated:

Seconded:

17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
17 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
12 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
33 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
50 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
41 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
33 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
14 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
43 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
27 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
44 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
36 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
18 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
24 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
23 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
40 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
28 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
28 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
04 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
08 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
21 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

My vote after Albert:

Stravinsky Rake / Crumb

Nominated:

Seconded:

17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
17 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
12 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
33 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
*51 Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)*
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
41 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
33 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
14 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
43 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
27 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
*44 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)*
36 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
18 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
24 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
23 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
40 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
28 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
28 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
04 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
09 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
10 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
21 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Simon

Carter/Stockhausen

Nominated:

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
17 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
12 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
36 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
33 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
41 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
33 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
14 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
43 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
27 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
44 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
36 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
18 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
24 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
23 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
40 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
28 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
28 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
10 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
10 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
21 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998) 
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
067. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
068. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)


----------



## ArtMusic

Is it too late to include Adams' opera Doctor Atomic? I also noticed there is a very curious lack of operatic works in this effort of listing.


----------



## SimonNZ

No problem. All you have to do is read the rules and guidelines in the OP and then follow them.


----------



## ArtMusic

SimonNZ said:


> No problem. All you have to do is read the rules and guidelines in the OP and then follow them.


I just did. To be honest, I really could not understand it.


----------



## SimonNZ

Okay, now observe what people were doing over the first two or three pages and see if that makes sense. Watch the numbers change. Then read the OP again. O read the discussion on the other discussion thread.

http://www.talkclassical.com/37537-top-recommended-post-1950-a.html


----------



## ArtMusic

I still don't follow but I guess I can do as follows,

John Adams, Doctor Atomic (opera): 2 points from ArtMusic


----------



## GreenMamba

ArtMusic,

You can and should give 1 point to another work as well. I'd suggest something already listed, although you could do a new nomination.

Nominations need to be "seconded" multiple times to make it to the main list. You can't second your own nom (you can't vote for Doctor Atomic again until someone else does). 

You can only do 4 nominations total.

Voting for the same work over and over again is frowned upon, and won't work per the rules (at most, 50% of points can come from one work).


----------



## SimonNZ

[post un-deleted]

I said that on some specific occasions its better in the long run, to save on a lot of heartache, to take a policy of "teach a man how to fish so he can fish for himself".


----------



## ArtMusic

GreenMamba said:


> ArtMusic,
> 
> You can and should give 1 point to another work as well. I'd suggest something already listed, although you could do a new nomination.
> 
> Nomination ps need to be "seconded" multiple times to make it to the main list. You can't second your own nom (you can't vote for Doctor Atomic again until someone else does).
> 
> You can only do 4 nominations total.
> 
> Voting for the same work over and over again is frowned upon, and won't work per the rules (at most, 50% of points can come from one work).


I see,

John Adams, Doctor Atomic (opera): 2 points from ArtMusic 
Shostakovich, Symphony #15: 1 point from ArtMusic, seconding a work already listed


----------



## SimonNZ

Now I wish I hadn't deleted my previous post.

Shostakovich 15 is already enshrined at no 41 (see bellow). You'll have to choose something else.

You replied five minutes after my post saying you should read the discussion thread that it didn't help. You really should actually read it.

here's the enshrined list (ie. already won/completed) do not vote on these:

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998) 
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
067. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
068. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)

*and here's the current board, with your two-point vote added:*

Nominated:

02 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005) - ArtMusic (three more noms needed)

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
17 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
12 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
36 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
33 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
41 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
33 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
20 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
14 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
43 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
27 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
44 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
36 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
18 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
24 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
23 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
40 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
28 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
28 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
10 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
10 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
21 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

ArtMusic said:


> Is it too late to include Adams' opera Doctor Atomic? I also noticed there is a very curious lack of operatic works in this effort of listing.


The enshrined list already contains four operatic works, including the longest single work on the list, Stockhausen's Licht, which consists of seven separate operas.

023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)

The voting list further has several operas on it:

Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After Art Music

Chin / Glass Akhnaten

Nominated:

02 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005) - ArtMusic (three more noms needed)

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
17 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
12 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
36 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
35 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
41 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
33 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
14 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
43 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
27 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
44 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
36 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
18 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
24 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
23 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
40 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
28 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
28 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
10 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
10 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
21 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

After GreenMamba:

Glass Satyagraha / Ligeti Atmospheres

Nominated:

02 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005) - ArtMusic (three more noms needed)

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
17 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
12 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
36 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
35 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
41 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
33 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
43 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
27 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
45 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
36 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
18 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
24 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
23 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
40 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
28 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
28 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
10 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
10 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
21 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
10 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## brotagonist

after Trout:

Stravinsky Rake / Zimmermann Soldaten

Nominated:

02 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005) - ArtMusic (three more noms needed)

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
17 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
12 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
36 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
35 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
41 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
33 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
43 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
27 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
45 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
36 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
18 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
24 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
23 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
40 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
28 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
28 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
10 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
21 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After Brotagonist:

Saariaho: Nymphéa for string quartet & electronics (nom) / Kagel 

Nominated:

02 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005) - ArtMusic (three more noms needed)
02 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) for string quartet & electronics (1987) - tdc (three more noms needed)

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
17 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
12 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
36 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
35 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
41 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
33 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
43 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
28 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
45 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
36 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
18 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
24 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
23 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
40 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
28 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
28 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
10 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
21 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## senza sordino

After tdc

Saariaho: Nymphéa for string quartet & electronics (sec) / Gubaidulina viola

Nominated:

02 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005) - ArtMusic (three more noms needed)
04 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) for string quartet & electronics (1987) - tdc (two more noms needed)

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
17 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
12 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
36 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
35 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
41 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
33 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
44 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
28 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
45 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
36 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
18 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
24 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
23 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
40 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
28 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
28 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
10 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
21 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Mahlerian said:


> The enshrined list already contains four operatic works, including the longest single work on the list, Stockhausen's Licht, which consists of seven separate operas.
> 
> 023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
> 029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
> 034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
> 045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
> 
> The voting list further has several operas on it:
> 
> Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
> Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
> Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
> Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
> Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
> Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


Our Mahlerian has also forgotten L'Amour De Loin! (Oh, and Prometeo coming soon)

I would nominate other contemporary operas in a heartbeat if I thought there would be a lot of support for them at the moment.

Some un-nominated all-time favorites include:
The Mask Of Orpheus (Birtwistle)
Lear (Reimann)
Shadowtime (Ferneyhough)
Delusion Of The Fury (Partch)

But I'd support plenty of other things, like Three Sisters, FAMA, Index Of Metals, Satyricon, Macbeth, Le Grand Macabre, etc...


----------



## tortkis

After senza sordino

Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens / Furrer

Nominated:

02 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005) - ArtMusic (three more noms needed)
04 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) for string quartet & electronics (1987) - tdc (two more noms needed)

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
17 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
12 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
36 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
35 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
41 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
34 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
44 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
28 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
45 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
36 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
18 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
24 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
23 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
40 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
28 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
10 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
21 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tortkis

nathanb said:


> Our Mahlerian has also forgotten L'Amour De Loin! (Oh, and Prometeo coming soon)
> 
> I would nominate other contemporary operas in a heartbeat if I thought there would be a lot of support for them at the moment.
> 
> Some un-nominated all-time favorites include:
> The Mask Of Orpheus (Birtwistle)
> Lear (Reimann)
> Shadowtime (Ferneyhough)
> *Delusion Of The Fury (Partch)*
> 
> But I'd support plenty of other things, like Three Sisters, FAMA, Index Of Metals, Satyricon, Macbeth, Le Grand Macabre, etc...


I will definitely vote for Partch!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After tortkis
Adams (sec) / Britten cello

Nominated:

04 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005) - ArtMusic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)
04 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) for string quartet & electronics (1987) - tdc (two more noms needed)

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
18 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
12 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
36 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
35 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
41 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
34 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
44 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
28 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
45 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
36 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
18 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
24 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
23 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
40 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
28 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
10 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
21 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After moonlightsonata

Nancarrow Studies/Ligeti Atmospheres

Nominated:

04 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005) - ArtMusic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)
04 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) for string quartet & electronics (1987) - tdc (two more noms needed)

Seconded:
17 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
18 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
12 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
36 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
35 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
41 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
34 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
44 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
28 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
46 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
36 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
18 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
24 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
23 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
40 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
28 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
10 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
21 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

After Mahlerian

Ligeti Atmospheres/Abrahamsen

Nominated:

04 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005) - ArtMusic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)
04 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) for string quartet & electronics (1987) - tdc (two more noms needed)

Seconded:
18 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
18 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
12 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
36 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
35 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
41 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
34 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
44 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
28 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
48 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
36 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
18 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
24 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
23 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
40 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
28 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
10 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
21 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After 20cent:

Saariaho Nymphea / Britten Turn

Nominated:

04 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005) - ArtMusic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)
06 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987) - tdc, senza sordino, Simon NZ (one more noms needed)

Seconded:
18 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
18 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
13 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
36 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
35 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
41 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
34 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
44 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
28 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
48 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
36 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
18 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
24 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
23 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
40 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
28 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
10 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
21 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
10 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Sorry if I've lost the plot, but shouldn't the noms have nomination dates? Or not...


----------



## Guest

After Simon:

Ligeti Atmos / Xenakis Tetras

Nominated:

04 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005) - ArtMusic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)
06 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987) - tdc, senza sordino, Simon NZ (one more noms needed)

Seconded:
18 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
18 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
13 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
36 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
35 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
41 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
34 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
*44 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)*
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
28 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
*50 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)*
36 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
18 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
24 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
23 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
40 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
28 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
10 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
21 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
11 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Ligeti: Atmosphères needs 1 vote...


----------



## GioCar

After dogen

Stockhausen Klang / Ligeti Atmos

Nominated:

04 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005) - ArtMusic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)
06 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987) - tdc, senza sordino, Simon NZ (one more noms needed)

Seconded:
18 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
18 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
13 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
36 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
35 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
41 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
34 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
*44 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)*
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
28 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
*51 Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)*
36 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
18 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
24 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
23 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
40 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
28 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
21 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
11 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998) 
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
067. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
068. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
069. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)


Nominated:

04 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005) - ArtMusic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)
06 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987) - tdc, senza sordino, Simon NZ (one more noms needed)

Seconded:
18 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
18 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
13 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
36 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
35 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
41 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
34 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
44 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
28 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
18 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
24 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
23 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
40 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
28 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
21 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
11 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After GioCar

*Ustvolskaya / Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (sec)*

*Nominated*:
04 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005) - ArtMusic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
18 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
18 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
13 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
36 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
35 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
41 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
34 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
44 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
28 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
18 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
24 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
23 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
40 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
28 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
07 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
23 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
11 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After ptr

Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010) / Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)

Nominated:
05 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005) - ArtMusic, MoonlightSonata, Albert7 (one more second needed)


Seconded:
18 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
18 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
13 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
36 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
35 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
43 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
34 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
44 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
28 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
18 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
24 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
23 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
40 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
28 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
07 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
23 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
11 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Celloman

After Albert7

Britten Cello Symphony / Ligeti Chamber Concerto

Nominated:
05 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005) - ArtMusic, MoonlightSonata, Albert7 (one more second needed)


Seconded:
18 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
13 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
36 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
35 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
43 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
34 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
44 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
28 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
18 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
24 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
23 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
40 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
28 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
07 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
23 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
11 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Celloman

Gubaidulina VC / Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)

Nominated:
01 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto
05 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005) - ArtMusic, MoonlightSonata, Albert7 (one more second needed)


Seconded:
18 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
13 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
36 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
35 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
43 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
34 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
46 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
28 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
18 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
24 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
23 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
40 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
28 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
07 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
23 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
11 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
12 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After PG

Gubaidulina VC / Young

Nominated:
01 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto
05 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005) - ArtMusic, MoonlightSonata, Albert7 (one more second needed)


Seconded:
18 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
13 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
36 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
35 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
43 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
34 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
48 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
28 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
18 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
24 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
23 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
40 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
28 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
07 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
23 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
11 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

Current Top of List

I don't know if nathanb has vetted the top ones yet (Ferneyhough?)

48 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
43 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
40 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
36 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
36 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
35 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
34 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
34 Berio: Sequenze (2002)


----------



## Mahlerian

GreenMamba said:


> Current Top of List
> 
> I don't know if nathanb has vetted the top ones yet (Ferneyhough?)
> 
> 48 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
> 43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
> 43 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
> 42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
> 40 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
> 37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
> 36 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
> 36 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
> 35 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
> 34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
> 34 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
> 34 Berio: Sequenze (2002)


At present, Ferneyhough cannot be enshrined; one voter has given it 24 points.

After GreenMamba

Britten Screw/Sessions Quartet 2

Nominated:
01 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto
05 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005) - ArtMusic, MoonlightSonata, Albert7 (one more second needed)
01 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian (three seconds needed)

Seconded:
18 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
15 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
36 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
35 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
43 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
34 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
48 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
28 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
18 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
24 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
23 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
40 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
28 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
07 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
23 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
11 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After Mahlerian:

Part / Chin 

Nominated:
01 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto
05 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005) - ArtMusic, MoonlightSonata, Albert7 (one more second needed)
01 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian (three seconds needed)


Seconded:
18 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
15 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
36 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
36 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
43 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
34 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
48 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
28 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
18 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
24 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
23 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
28 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
07 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
23 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
11 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

> At present, Ferneyhough cannot be enshrined; one voter has given it 24 points.


Is that one voter Albert? Not to single him out, but:

1) It is extremely unlikely to succeed at its current total as is
2) So the advice for A7 is, hold off on voting until others chip in

I was long thinking about nominating a Sessions work (albeit probably a symphony)


----------



## Trout

For such works that do not meet the 50% rule, we can make an "effective total" of their points such that they do not block enshrinements at the top of the list. For example, since 19 points of Ferneyhough's 43 were contributed by other members and since Albert can only contribute half, it has an effective total of 38 points. Albert's other 5 points would not be lost, rather will be added on when Ferneyhough receives points from other members. If I were to add 2 points to Ferneyhough, then its effective total would be 42 as Albert can contribute 2 more of his points, etc.


----------



## Trout

After Mahlerian:

Messiaen Chronochromie / Saariaho Nymphea

Nominated:
01 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto
05 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005) - ArtMusic, MoonlightSonata, Albert7 (one more second needed)
01 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian (three seconds needed)


Seconded:
18 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
10 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
15 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
36 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
36 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
43 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
34 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
48 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
28 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
20 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
24 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
23 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
28 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
23 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
11 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After trout

Birtwistle Triumph / Nørgård

Nominated:
01 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto
05 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005) - ArtMusic, MoonlightSonata, Albert7 (one more second needed)
01 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian (three seconds needed)


Seconded:
18 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
15 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
36 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
36 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
43 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
34 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
48 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
28 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
13 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
20 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
24 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
28 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
12 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
23 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
11 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After dogen
Rihm / Kurtag 3

Nominated:
01 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto
05 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005) - ArtMusic, MoonlightSonata, Albert7 (one more second needed)
01 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian (three seconds needed)


Seconded:
18 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
15 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
36 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
36 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
06 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
43 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
34 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
48 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
28 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
20 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
24 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
28 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
23 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
11 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Trout said:


> For such works that do not meet the 50% rule, we can make an "effective total" of their points such that they do not block enshrinements at the top of the list. For example, since 19 points of Ferneyhough's 43 were contributed by other members and since Albert can only contribute half, it has an effective total of 38 points. Albert's other 5 points would not be lost, rather will be added on when Ferneyhough receives points from other members. If I were to add 2 points to Ferneyhough, then its effective total would be 42 as Albert can contribute 2 more of his points, etc.


I would think it less tedious to simply point out when the #1 work is ineligible for enshrinement, and until it's percentage evens out, it is not considered when looking at the #2 work, which would be eligible.


----------



## GioCar

After MS

Feldman SQ2 / Grisey

Nominated:
01 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto
05 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005) - ArtMusic, MoonlightSonata, Albert7 (one more second needed)
01 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian (three seconds needed)

Seconded:
18 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
15 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
36 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
36 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
43 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
34 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
48 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
28 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
20 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
24 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
28 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
23 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
11 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After Giovanni

*Messiaen: Chronochromie / Barraqué (sec 1)*

*Nominated*:
02 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr (two more seconds needed)
05 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005) - ArtMusic, MoonlightSonata, Albert7 (one more second needed)
01 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian (three seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
18 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
15 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
36 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
36 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
43 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
34 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
48 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
28 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
22 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
24 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
28 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
08 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
23 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
11 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After ptr

Saariaho/Xenakis

Nominated:
02 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr (two more seconds needed)
05 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005) - ArtMusic, MoonlightSonata, Albert7 (one more second needed)
01 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian (three seconds needed)

Seconded:
18 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
15 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
36 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
36 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
43 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
34 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
48 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
28 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
22 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
24 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
28 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
23 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After nathanb:

Gubaidulina VC / Chin VC

Nominated:
02 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr (two more seconds needed)
05 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005) - ArtMusic, MoonlightSonata, Albert7 (one more second needed)
01 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian (three seconds needed)

Seconded:
18 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
15 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
36 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
37 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
43 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
34 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
*50 Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)*
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
28 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
*43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)*
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
22 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
24 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
28 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
23 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

Manual voting via cell phone.

Add two points for Pintscher's Five Pieces for Orchestra and one for Sessions' String Quartet 2 for Mahlerian nomination.


----------



## SimonNZ

What's the magic word?


----------



## Trout

nathanb said:


> I would think it less tedious to simply point out when the #1 work is ineligible for enshrinement, and until it's percentage evens out, it is not considered when looking at the #2 work, which would be eligible.


But that's not the same thing I suggested since you want to exclude works entirely which may become almost impossible to enshrine if one member contributes all of its points, knowingly or not. I think that would be too harsh a penalty since we all are not keeping track of how many points we give a certain work (which should not be a requirement). My idea does not require for the entire percentage to balance out, as that may never happen, rather only that other people contribute enough votes such that, if they are matched by the single voter, it reaches the enshrinement threshold. It basically makes extra votes to works inert rather than detrimental.

And it is hardly any more tedious than finding out a work's eligibility for enshrinement which some of us are already doing.


----------



## 20centrfuge

After Albert (including those votes)

Ferneyhough that needs percentage help/Adams Dr A

Nominated:
02 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr (two more seconds needed)
02 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7(two seconds needed)

Seconded:
18 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
15 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
36 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
37 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
45 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
34 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
28 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
22 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
24 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
15 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
23 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998) 
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)

After 20centrfuge

Reich / Shostakovich PC 2

Nominated:
02 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr (two more seconds needed)
02 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7(two seconds needed)

Seconded:
18 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
15 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
36 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
37 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
45 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
34 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
28 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
22 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
24 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
15 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
23 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## brotagonist

after Cygnenoir:

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998) 
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)

After cygnenoir

Messiaen Chrono/Schnittke 5

Nominated:
02 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr (two more seconds needed)
02 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7(two seconds needed)

Seconded:
18 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
15 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
36 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
37 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
45 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
34 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
28 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
24 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
24 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
24 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
15 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
27 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
23 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After brotagonist:

Norgard / Takemitsu

Nominated:
02 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr (two more seconds needed)
02 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7(two seconds needed)

Seconded:
18 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
15 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
36 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
37 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
45 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
34 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
28 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
43 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
24 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
24 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
26 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
15 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
28 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
23 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

after mmsbls

Session (2nd) / Kurtag 2

Nominated:
02 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr (two more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one second needed)

Seconded:
18 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
34 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
15 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
36 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
37 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
45 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
34 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
28 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
44 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
24 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
24 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
26 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
15 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
28 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
23 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After GreenMamba
Berio Sequenze / Ustvolskaya

Nominated:
02 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr (two more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one second needed)

Seconded:
18 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
15 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
36 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
37 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
45 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
34 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
28 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
44 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
24 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
24 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
26 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
15 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
28 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
24 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After MS

Kurtag 2nd / Carter

Nominated:
02 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr (two more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one second needed)

Seconded:
18 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
15 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
37 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
37 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
45 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
34 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
28 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
46 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
24 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
24 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
26 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
15 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
28 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
24 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After tdc

Nono / Nono

*Nominated*:
02 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr (two more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one second needed)

*Seconded*:
18 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
15 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
37 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
37 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
45 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
34 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
28 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
46 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
24 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
27 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
26 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
15 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
28 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
24 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After ptr

Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) / Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)

Nominated:
02 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr (two more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one second needed)

Seconded:
18 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
15 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
37 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
37 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
45 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
34 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
28 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
07 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
46 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
14 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
24 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
27 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
26 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
03 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
15 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
28 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
25 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After albert

Petrassi / Kernis

Nominated:
02 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr (two more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one second needed)

Seconded:
18 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
15 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
37 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
37 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
45 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
34 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
28 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
46 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
14 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
24 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
27 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
26 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
15 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
28 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
25 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After dogen:

Stravinsky Requiem / Kurtag Microludes

Nominated:
02 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr (two more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one second needed)

Seconded:
18 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
15 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
37 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
37 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
45 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
34 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
28 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
47 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
14 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
24 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
27 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
26 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
30 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
15 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
44 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
28 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
25 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Skilmarilion

after Simon

Prokofiev / Shostakovich (PC2)

Nominated:
02 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr (two more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one second needed)

Seconded:
18 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
15 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
37 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
37 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
45 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
34 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
28 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
47 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
14 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
24 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
27 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
26 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
32 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
16 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
44 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
28 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
25 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

after Skilmarilion

Kurtág Microludes / Furrer

Nominated:
02 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr (two more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one second needed)

Seconded:
18 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
15 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
37 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
37 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
45 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
35 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
28 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
49 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
14 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
24 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
27 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
26 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
32 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
16 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
44 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
28 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
25 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

After giocar

Kurtág Microludes / Prokofiev

Kurtag needs 1 point! 

Nominated:
02 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr (two more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one second needed)

Seconded:
18 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
15 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
37 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
37 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
45 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
35 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
28 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
51 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
14 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
24 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
27 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
26 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
16 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
44 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
28 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
25 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After 20centrfuge

Partch/Kurtag

Nominated:
02 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr (two more seconds needed)
02 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966) - nathanb (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
18 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
15 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
37 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
37 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
*45 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)*
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
35 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
28 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
*52 Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)*
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
14 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
24 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
27 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
26 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
16 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
44 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
28 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
25 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998) 
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)


----------



## GreenMamba

After nathanb

Stravinsky RC / Partch

Nominated:
02 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr (two more seconds needed)
03 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966) - nathanb, GreenMamba (two more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
18 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
15 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
37 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
37 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
45 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
35 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
28 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
14 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
24 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
27 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
26 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
16 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
46 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
28 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
25 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## brotagonist

after GreenMamba

Maderna / Carter Symphonia

Nominated:
02 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr (two more seconds needed)
03 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966) - nathanb, GreenMamba (two more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
18 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
15 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
38 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
37 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
45 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
35 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
28 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
14 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
24 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
27 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
26 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
16 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
46 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
28 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
25 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

Leaderboard

Here's where treatment of Ferneyhough matters. I believe it needs 5 more points to be legal (>50%).

Are we agreed that Stravinsky has to beat Part +7? (Not Ferneyhough...if you use Trout's "effective" points, then Ferneyhough has 40, I think.)

46 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
45 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
38 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
37 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
36 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
35 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)


----------



## PaulieGatto

after brotagonist:

Stravinsky Requiem / Partch

Nominated:
02 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr (two more seconds needed)
03 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966) - nathanb, GreenMamba, PaulieGatto (one more second needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
18 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
15 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
38 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
37 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
45 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
35 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
28 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
14 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
24 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
27 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
26 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
16 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
48 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
28 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
25 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After PaulieGatto

Takemitsu Requiem/Adams Harmonium

Nominated:
02 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr (two more seconds needed)
03 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966) - nathanb, GreenMamba, PaulieGatto (one more second needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
18 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
21 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
15 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
38 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
37 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
45 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
35 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
28 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
14 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
24 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
27 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
26 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
16 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
48 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
25 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After Mahlerian:

Chin / Silvestrov

Nominated:
02 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr (two more seconds needed)
03 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966) - nathanb, GreenMamba, PaulieGatto (one more second needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
18 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
21 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
15 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
38 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
39 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
45 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
35 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
28 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
14 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
24 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
27 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
26 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
26 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
16 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
48 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
25 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

Manual voting via Android phone.

Add two points for Lieberson's Neruda Songs and Nono's Prometeo one vote.


----------



## GreenMamba

Albert7

Add two points for Lieberson's Neruda Songs and Nono's Prometeo one vote.

*Done*

After Mahlerian:

Chin / Silvestrov

Nominated:
02 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr (two more seconds needed)
03 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966) - nathanb, GreenMamba, PaulieGatto (one more second needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
18 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
21 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
15 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
38 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
39 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
45 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
35 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
28 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
13 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
24 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
27 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
26 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
16 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
48 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
25 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

after GreenAlbert7Mamba

*Partch / Lachenmann*

Partch / Silvestrov

*Nominated*:
02 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr (two more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

*Seconded*:
18 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
21 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
15 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
38 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
39 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
45 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
35 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
28 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
24 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
27 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
26 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
05 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
16 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
48 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
25 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

_current leaderboard:

48 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
45 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
39 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
38 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
36 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
35 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
30 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)_


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Stravinsky Requiem / Partch

Nominated:
02 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr (two more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
18 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
21 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
15 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
38 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
39 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
45 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
35 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
28 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
24 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
27 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
26 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
06 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
16 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
50 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
25 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

OK, is Stravinsky in? He's +8 on Part, +5 on Ferneyhough, who is in violation of the 50% rule (note: not the composer's fault).

Trout's rule gives Fern 21*2 = 42 "effective" points. Just ignoring him for now would also put Stravinsky through.

Before someone else expends a vote on Stravinsky, is Requiem Canticles enshrined?


----------



## tortkis

After Trout:

Partch / Abrahamsen

Nominated:
02 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr (two more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
19 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
21 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
15 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
38 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
39 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
45 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
35 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
28 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
24 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
27 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
26 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
08 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
23 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
16 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
50 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
25 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tortkis

Schnittke 5 & 1

Nominated:
02 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr (two more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
19 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
21 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
15 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
38 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
39 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
45 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
35 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
28 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
24 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
27 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
26 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
08 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
26 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
16 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
50 Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
25 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

GreenMamba said:


> OK, is Stravinsky in? He's +8 on Part, +5 on Ferneyhough, who is in violation of the 50% rule (note: not the composer's fault).
> 
> Trout's rule gives Fern 21*2 = 42 "effective" points. Just ignoring him for now would also put Stravinsky through.
> 
> Before someone else expends a vote on Stravinsky, is Requiem Canticles enshrined?


Makes sense to me.


----------



## SimonNZ

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78) 
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)


After Cygnenoir:

Partch / Chin VC

Nominated:
02 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr (two more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
19 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
21 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
15 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
38 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
40 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
45 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
35 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
28 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
24 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
27 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
26 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
10 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
26 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
16 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
25 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After SimonNZ:

Maderna / Kagel

Nominated:
02 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr (two more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
19 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
21 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
15 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
38 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
40 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
45 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
35 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
29 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
24 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
27 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
26 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
10 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
26 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
16 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
25 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

After dogen

Ferneyhough SQ/Adams H

A7 contributed 24 points to Fernehough. With 1 more point added that will be a non-issue.


Nominated:
02 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr (two more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
19 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
15 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
38 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
40 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
47 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
35 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
28 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
24 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
27 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
26 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
10 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
26 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
16 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
25 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

In fact, if someone other than Albert gives it 2 points it will be enshrined and off the board


----------



## SimonNZ

Are you voting for this because you actually like the work? Because otherwise you're just accommodating the mischief, not breaking the circle of abuse, and the enshrinement still wont reflect consensus. And it'll just happen again.


----------



## GreenMamba

After 20centr

Kagel / Chin


Nominated:
02 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr (two more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
19 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
15 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
38 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
41 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
47 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
35 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
30 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
24 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
27 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
26 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
10 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
07 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
26 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
16 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
25 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

After GreenMamba:

Schnittke CG 1 / Schaefer/Henry

Nominated:
02 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr (two more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
19 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
11 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
15 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
38 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
41 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
47 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
35 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
30 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
24 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
27 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
26 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
10 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
08 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
26 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
16 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
25 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After Trout (lovely fish):

Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) / Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)

Nominated:
02 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr (two more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
19 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
15 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
38 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
41 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
47 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
35 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
30 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
24 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
27 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
26 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
11 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
08 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
26 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
16 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
25 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

I like the 6th Ferneyhough quartet a lot, but I would have preferred that a consensus vote on Terrain would make it first, but it doesn't seem like it's meant to be, at this rate. Thanks Al.

After Albert...

Saariaho / Barraque

Nominated:
03 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr (two more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
19 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
15 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
38 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
41 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
47 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
35 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
30 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
24 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
27 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
26 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
11 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
12 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
08 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
26 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
16 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
25 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After Albert7

Chin / Norgard

Nominated:
02 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr (two more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
19 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
15 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
38 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
43 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
47 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
35 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
30 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
24 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
27 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
11 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
10 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
08 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
26 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
16 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
25 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## senza sordino

After mmblis

Saariaho Nymphea / Shostakovich PC 2

Nominated:
03 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr (two more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
19 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
15 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
38 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
43 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
47 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
35 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
30 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
24 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
27 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
11 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
08 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
26 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
25 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

Adding in nathanb's vote:

Nominated:
03 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr, nathanb (one more second needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
19 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
15 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
38 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
43 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
47 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
35 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
30 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
24 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
27 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
11 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
08 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
26 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
11 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
25 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

................................


----------



## 20centrfuge

SimonNZ said:


> Are you voting for this because you actually like the work? Because otherwise you're just accommodating the mischief, not breaking the circle of abuse, and the enshrinement still wont reflect consensus. And it'll just happen again.


 Not to worry. I'm supporting the work. A very like-able complex piece. Is it Ferneyhough's greatest? I have no idea. I haven't heard that much Ferneyhough. All I know is that it is enjoyable to me.


----------



## Mahlerian

After board posted by Trout

Maderna Quadrivium/Stravinsky Rake's Progress

Nominated:
03 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr, nathanb (one more second needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
19 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
15 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
38 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
43 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
47 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
35 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
15 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
30 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
24 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
27 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
11 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
08 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
26 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
25 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After Mahlerian:

Ginastera H / Kagel

Nominated:
03 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr, nathanb (one more second needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
19 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
36 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
15 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
38 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
43 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
47 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
35 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
17 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
24 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
27 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
11 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
08 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
26 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
25 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

After tdc

Berio Sequenze / Ustvolskaya

Nominated:
03 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr, nathanb (one more second needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
19 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
38 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
15 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
38 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
43 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
47 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
35 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
17 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
24 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
27 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
11 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
14 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
08 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
26 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After GioCar:

Saariaho Nymphea / Nono Como

Nominated:
03 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr, nathanb (one more second needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
19 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
38 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
15 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
38 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
43 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
18 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
47 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
35 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
17 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
24 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
28 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
11 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
08 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
26 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Simon
Feldman FPG / Britten TotS

Nominated:
03 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr, nathanb (one more second needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
19 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
38 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
38 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
43 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
20 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
47 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
35 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
17 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
24 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
28 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
11 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
08 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
26 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After Piano Boy

*Ferneyhough / Schaeffer/Henry*

*Nominated*:
03 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr, nathanb (one more second needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

*Seconded*:
19 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
38 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
38 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
43 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
20 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
*49 Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)* "E"
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
35 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
17 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
24 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
28 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
11 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
26 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)


----------



## ptr

New Board

*Nominated*:
03 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr, nathanb (one more second needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

*Seconded*:
19 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
38 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
38 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
43 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
20 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
35 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
17 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
24 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
28 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
11 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
26 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After ptr:

NOTE: I would like to extend a personal thank you to the folks here who voted for the Ferneyhough and it is wonderful to have our first composer for the New Complexity enshrined for the board. So many thanks from me. After some considerable amount of research, I have decided to add a new nomination for an unexpected result. And one which perhaps no one has predicted.

I would like to nominate Carlisle Floyd's opera Susannah for the board. I know that people here may be laughing at my choice because they are used to my more radical choices but I have heard this opera from the Studer/Ramey CD's from a long time ago when I was younger. It's one of the best operas of the 20th century based on the Bible (along with Moses un Aron) and Floyd's sense of melody is incredible here.

Also considering that composers from the American South aren't on the board yet, I feel strongly that it would be nice (and I lived in the South for nearly 2 decades)... so you can check it out on YouTube here: 




Floyd: Susannah / Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)

Nominated:
03 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr, nathanb (one more second needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more nominations needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
19 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
38 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
38 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
43 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
20 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
35 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
17 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
14 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
24 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
28 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
11 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
26 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
12 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Albert7:

Stockhausen Momente / Holt

Nominated:
03 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr, nathanb (one more second needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more nominations needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
19 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
38 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
38 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
43 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
20 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
35 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
17 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
24 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
28 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
11 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
26 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

Albert7 said:


> Also considering that composers from the American South aren't on the board yet, I feel strongly that it would be nice (and I lived in the South for nearly 2 decades)... so you can check it out on YouTube here:


Milton Babbitt was from Mississippi.


----------



## Guest

Yeah yeah yeah, Albert. Demographics and whatnot. Just remember three people have to second it in the next two weeks and keep your pants on 

Aftah Paulie

Carter/Lopez

Nominated:
03 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr, nathanb (one more second needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
19 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
38 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
43 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
20 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
35 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
17 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
24 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
28 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
11 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
26 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After nathanb

Partch / Abrahamsen

Nominated:
03 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr, nathanb (one more second needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
20 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
38 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
43 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
20 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
35 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
17 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
12 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
24 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
28 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
13 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
26 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After greenmamba 

Lutoslawski / Schnittke S5

Nominated:
03 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr, nathanb (one more second needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
20 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
38 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
43 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
20 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
35 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
17 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
14 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
24 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
28 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
13 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After dogen

Stravinsky Agon / Abrahamsen

Nominated:
03 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr, nathanb (one more second needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
38 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
43 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
20 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
35 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
17 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
14 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
24 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
28 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
13 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

After Cygenoir

Chin/Ginastera H

Nominated:
03 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr, nathanb (one more second needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
38 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
45 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
20 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
35 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
14 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
24 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
28 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
13 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After 20

*Messiaen: Chronochromie / Furrer*

*Nominated*:
03 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr, nathanb (one more second needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

*Seconded*:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
38 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
45 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
20 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
36 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
14 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
26 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
28 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
13 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
12 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
09 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Shost VS / RVW8

Nominated:
03 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr, nathanb (one more second needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
38 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
45 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
20 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
36 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
14 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
26 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
28 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
13 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After MoonlightSonata:

Chin / Adams H

Nominated:
03 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr, nathanb (one more second needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
38 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
47 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
20 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
36 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
14 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
26 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
28 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
13 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
42 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Celloman

After mmsbls:

Messiaen Chronochromie / Part

Nominated:
03 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr, nathanb (one more second needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
38 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
47 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
20 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
36 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
14 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
28 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
28 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
27 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
13 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
43 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## omega

After Celloman

Norgard / Part

Nominated:
03 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr, nathanb (one more second needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
38 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
47 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
20 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
36 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
29 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
14 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
28 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
28 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
13 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
44 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## calvinpv

After omega

Nono Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz / Gubaidulina

Nominated:
03 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr, nathanb (one more second needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
38 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
47 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
20 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
36 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
*30 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)*
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
14 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
28 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
*30 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)*
27 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
13 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
44 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After Calvinpv:

Chin / Partch

Nominated:
03 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr, nathanb (one more second needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
19 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
38 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
49 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
20 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
36 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
30 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
14 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
28 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
30 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
14 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
44 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After SimonNZ:

Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992) / Babbitt: Philomel (1964)

Nominated:
03 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr, nathanb (one more second needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
38 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
49 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
20 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
24 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
36 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
30 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
07 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
14 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
28 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
30 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
14 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
44 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After Albert7

Chin Violin Concerto/Hartmann Symphony 8

Nominated:
03 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr, nathanb (one more second needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
38 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
*51 Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)*
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
20 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
24 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
36 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
37 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
30 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
14 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
28 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
30 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
14 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
*44 Pärt: Fratres (1977)*
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)


----------



## GreenMamba

After Mahlerian

Grisey / Part Fratres

Nominated:
03 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr, nathanb (one more second needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
38 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
20 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
24 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
36 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
39 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
30 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
14 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
28 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
30 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
14 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
45 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After GM

Sequenze / Gubaidulina

Nominated:
03 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr, nathanb (one more second needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
20 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
24 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
36 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
39 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
31 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
14 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
28 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
30 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
14 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
45 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tortkis

After tdc

Nancarrow / Partch

Nominated:
03 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr, nathanb (one more second needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
20 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
24 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
36 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
39 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
31 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
14 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
28 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
30 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
15 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
45 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

After tortkis:

Furrer / Partch

Nominated:
03 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr, nathanb (one more second needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
40 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
20 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
24 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
39 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
31 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
14 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
28 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
19 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
30 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
16 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
45 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Berio S / Messaien M

Nominated:
03 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr, nathanb (one more second needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
42 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
20 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
24 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
39 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
31 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
14 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
28 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
30 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
16 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
45 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After MoonlightSonata:

Part / Takemitsu 

Nominated:
03 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr, nathanb (one more second needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
42 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
20 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
24 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
39 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
31 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
14 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
28 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
30 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
27 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
16 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
47 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Wiped from a long day out (a hospital visit to my ailing mother, straight to dinner, straight to Mahler 3, a hint of Blade Runner, and possibly nearly 100 miles on the vehicle) - so pardon any potential mistakes. I'm rolling over and closing my eyes as soon as I hit thit here reply button.

After mmsbls

Nono/Stravinsky

Nominated:
03 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr, nathanb (one more second needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
42 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
20 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
24 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
39 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
31 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
14 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
28 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
30 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
16 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
47 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
20 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
37 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
11 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After nathanb:

Yoshimatsu / Rautavaara

Nominated:
03 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr, nathanb (one more second needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
42 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
20 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
24 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
39 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
31 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
14 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
28 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
30 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
16 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
47 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
30 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
37 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After Si:

*Pintscher / Grisey*

*Nominated*:
03 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr, nathanb (one more second needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

*Seconded*:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
42 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
20 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
24 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
40 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
31 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
37 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
14 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
28 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
30 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
16 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
47 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
37 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Adams H / Ligeti C

Nominated:
03 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr, nathanb (one more second needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
25 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
42 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
20 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
24 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
40 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
31 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
14 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
38 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
14 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
28 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
30 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
16 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
47 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
37 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After cyg

Part / Kurtag

Nominated:
03 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr, nathanb (one more second needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
25 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
*42 Berio: Sequenze (2002)*
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
20 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
24 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
40 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
31 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
38 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
14 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
28 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
30 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
16 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
*49 Pärt: Fratres (1977)*
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
37 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

Is that Part done on 49, with Berio on 42, or am I not seeing something?


----------



## Guest

SimonNZ said:


> Is that Part done on 49, with Berio on 42, or am I not seeing something?


looks it to me! I'll have to get my There Will Be Blood DVD out...


----------



## Guest

Top 10

*49 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
42 Berio: Sequenze (2002)*
40 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
40 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
38 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
37 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)

Is the Enshrinement Invigilator on hand??!!


----------



## SimonNZ

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)


----------



## Albert7

After dogennnn

Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) / Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)

Nominated:
03 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr, nathanb (one more second needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
25 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
42 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
24 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
40 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
31 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
38 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
14 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
28 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
30 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
16 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
49 Pärt: Fratres (1977)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
37 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

Alber Albert7

Nancarrow/Benjamin nom

Nominated:
03 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr, nathanb (one more second needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
*01 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge (three more seconds needed)*
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
25 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
42 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
24 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
40 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
31 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
38 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
14 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
28 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
19 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
30 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
16 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
37 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Celloman

After 20centrfuge:

Nancarrow / Shostakovich Piano Concerto No. 2

Nominated:
03 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr, nathanb (one more second needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
25 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
42 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
07 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
24 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
40 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
31 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
38 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
14 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
12 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
28 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
30 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
16 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
37 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After Celloman

MacMillan / Donatoni

Nominated:
03 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr, nathanb (one more second needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
25 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
42 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
24 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
40 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
31 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
38 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
14 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
28 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
30 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
16 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
37 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
12 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After GreenMamba

Berio Sequenze/Stravinsky Rake

Nominated:
03 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr, nathanb (one more second needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
25 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
44 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
24 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
40 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
31 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
38 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
14 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
28 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
30 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
16 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
37 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mahlerian:

Berio / Maderna

Nominated:
03 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) - PaulieGatto; ptr, nathanb (one more second needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
25 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
46 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
24 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
40 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
31 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
38 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
14 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
29 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
28 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
30 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
16 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
37 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Paulie:

Partch / Barraqué: Piano Sonata (final second)

Nominated:

02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
25 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
04 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
46 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
24 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
03 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
40 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
31 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
38 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
14 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
29 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
28 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
30 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
18 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
37 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## maestro267

After dogen:

Penderecki / Ginastera Piano Concerto 1

Nominated:

02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
25 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
04 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
46 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
24 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
04 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
40 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
31 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
38 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
14 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
29 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
28 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
30 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
18 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
12 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
37 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

I have verified Part's eligibility as requested. 

More coming...

Berio also looks to be in good shape.


----------



## Guest

The Benjamin seems to be a curious nomination over Written On Skin, despite being a great work.

After maestro

Stockhausen/Maderna

Nominated:
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
25 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
04 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
46 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
24 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
04 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
40 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
31 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
38 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
14 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
28 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
30 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
18 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
14 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
37 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

nathanb said:


> The Benjamin seems to be a curious nomination over Written On Skin, despite being a great work.


Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Albert7

After nathanb

Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992) / Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)

Nominated:
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
25 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
04 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
46 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
26 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
04 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
40 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
31 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
38 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
14 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
28 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
30 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
18 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
14 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
37 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After A7

*Barraqué / Ligeti: Chamber Concerto*

*Nominated*:
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

*Seconded*:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
25 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
06 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
46 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
26 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
04 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
40 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
31 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
14 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
28 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
30 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
18 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
16 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
14 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
37 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After ptr:

Partch / Saariaho Nymphea

Nominated:
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
25 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
06 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
46 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
26 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
04 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
40 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
31 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
17 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
14 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
28 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
30 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
20 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
17 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
14 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
37 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Simon
Shostakovich P&F / Ligeti double

Nominated:
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
25 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
06 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
46 Berio: Sequenze (2002)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
26 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
04 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
40 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
31 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
18 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
14 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
28 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
30 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
20 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
17 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
16 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
14 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
37 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After MS

Saariaho / Berio S

Nominated:
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
25 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
06 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
*47 Berio: Sequenze (2002)*
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
*40 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)*
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
26 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
04 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
*40 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)*
31 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
18 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
14 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
28 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
30 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
20 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
16 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
14 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
37 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977) 
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)


Nominated:
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
25 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
06 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
26 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
04 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
40 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
31 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
18 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
14 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
28 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
30 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
29 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
20 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
16 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
14 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
37 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Norgard / Adams

Nominated:
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
26 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
06 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
08 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
26 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
04 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
40 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
31 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
18 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
14 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
28 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
30 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
31 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
20 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
33 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
16 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
14 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
37 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls

Prokofiev / Berio: Rendering

Nominated:
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
26 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
06 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
09 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
26 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
04 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
40 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
31 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
18 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
14 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
28 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
30 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
31 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
20 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
35 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
16 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
14 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
37 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

After Cyg

Nancarrow/Ginastera Piano

Nominated:
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
26 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
06 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
09 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
26 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
05 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
40 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
31 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
18 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
14 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
28 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
23 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
30 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
31 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
20 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
35 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
16 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
14 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
37 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After 50 Cent

Carter / Stravinsky Agon

Nominated:
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
26 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
06 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
09 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
12 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
42 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
26 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
05 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
40 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
31 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
18 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
14 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
28 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
23 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
30 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
31 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
20 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
35 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
16 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
14 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Green Mam:

Barraqué / Birtwistle Triumph

Nominated:
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
26 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
08 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
09 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
42 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
26 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
05 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
40 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
31 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
18 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
14 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
28 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
23 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
30 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
31 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
20 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
35 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
16 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
14 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
11 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After dogen:

Barraqué / Zimmermann

Nominated:
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
26 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
09 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
42 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
26 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
05 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
40 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
31 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
18 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
14 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
08 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
28 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
23 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
30 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
31 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
20 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
35 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
16 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
14 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
12 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After PG:

Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) / Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)

Nominated:
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
26 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
09 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
42 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
08 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
26 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
05 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
40 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
31 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
18 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
14 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
09 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
28 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
23 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
30 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
31 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
20 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
35 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
16 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
14 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
12 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

After Albert

Grisey/Donatoni

Nominated:
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
26 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
09 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
42 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
09 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
26 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
05 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
42 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
31 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
18 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
14 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
09 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
28 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
23 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
30 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
31 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
20 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
05 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
35 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
16 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
14 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
12 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After Gio

*Donatoni / Petrassi*

*Nominated*:
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

*Seconded*:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
26 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
09 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
42 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
11 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
26 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
05 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
42 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
31 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
18 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
14 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
09 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
28 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
23 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
30 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
31 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
20 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
35 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
16 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
14 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
12 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Schnittke / Ligeti (both nom)

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966) - MoonlightSonata (three more seconds needed)
02 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985) - MoonlightSonata (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
26 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
09 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
42 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
11 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
26 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
05 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
42 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
31 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
18 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
14 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
09 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
28 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
23 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
30 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
31 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
20 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
35 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
16 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
14 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
12 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After MS:

Partch / Nancarrow

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966) - MoonlightSonata (three more seconds needed)
02 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985) - MoonlightSonata (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
26 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
09 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
42 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
11 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
26 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
05 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
42 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
31 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
18 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
14 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
09 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
28 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
24 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
30 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
31 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
22 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
35 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
16 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
14 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
12 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## omega

After tdc

Ligeti: _Lux Aeterna_ | Schnittke: _Choir Concerto_
_I'm suprised that they have been forgotten for so long... Thanks MoonlightSonata for adding them.
_
Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966) - MoonlightSonata, omega (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985) - MoonlightSonata, omega (two more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
26 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
09 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
42 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
11 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
26 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
05 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
42 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
31 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
18 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
14 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
09 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
28 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
24 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
30 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
31 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
22 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
35 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
16 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
14 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
12 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After Omega:

Schnittke Choir / Nono Como

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966) - MoonlightSonata, omega (two more seconds needed)
05 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985) - MoonlightSonata, omega, SimonNZ(one more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
26 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
09 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
42 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
11 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
26 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
05 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
42 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
31 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
18 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
14 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
09 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
28 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
24 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
31 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
22 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
35 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
16 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
14 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
12 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

After SimonNZ

Nancarrow/Feldman Guston

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966) - MoonlightSonata, omega (two more seconds needed)
05 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985) - MoonlightSonata, omega, SimonNZ(one more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
26 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
09 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
42 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
11 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
26 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
05 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
42 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
31 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
18 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
14 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
09 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
28 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
31 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
22 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
35 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
16 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
14 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
12 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After 20centrfuge

Ligeti Lux / Schnittke Choir (3rd sec)

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
05 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966) - MoonlightSonata, omega, cygnenoir (one more second needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
26 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
09 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
42 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
11 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
26 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
05 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
42 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
31 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
18 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
14 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
09 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
28 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
31 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
22 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
35 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
19 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
06 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
16 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
14 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
12 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Cygnenoir

Zimmermann/Saariaho

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
05 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966) - MoonlightSonata, omega, cygnenoir (one more second needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
26 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
09 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
42 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
11 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
26 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
05 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
42 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
31 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
18 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
14 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
09 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
28 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
31 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
22 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
35 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
20 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
06 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
16 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
14 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After nathanb:

Grisey / Norgard

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
05 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966) - MoonlightSonata, omega, cygnenoir (one more second needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
26 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
09 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
42 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
11 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
26 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
05 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
44 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
31 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
31 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
18 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
14 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
09 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
28 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
32 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
22 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
35 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
20 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
06 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
16 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
14 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After pauli:

Lutoslawski / Kagel

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
05 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966) - MoonlightSonata, omega, cygnenoir (one more second needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
26 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
09 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
42 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
11 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
26 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
05 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
44 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
31 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
32 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
18 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
09 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
28 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
32 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
22 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
35 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
20 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
06 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
16 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
14 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After Dogen

Ligeti Lux Aeterna/Stravinsky Agon

So, not enough support for the Sessions quartet? Would there be any other Sessions works that would get more support?

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
26 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
09 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
42 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
11 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
26 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
05 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
44 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
31 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
32 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
18 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
07 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
09 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
28 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
32 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
22 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
35 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
20 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
06 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
16 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
14 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
39 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After Mahlerian

Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992) / Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
26 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
09 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
42 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
11 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
05 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
44 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
31 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
32 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
18 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
07 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
09 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
29 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
32 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
22 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
35 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
20 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
06 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
16 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
14 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
39 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

Mahlerian said:


> So, not enough support for the Sessions quartet? Would there be any other Sessions works that would get more support?


You still have some time left on the nom, right? Maybe someone will tap it in (although the whole point of three seconds is that some pieces won't be seconded).

I like his Symphony #6, but I already supported the SQ, so I'm not the guy to talk to.


----------



## brotagonist

[I'm falling way behind in my listening project for this list  after a promising start last weekend.]

after Albert7:

Messiaen Chronochromie / Donatoni

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
26 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
09 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
42 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
05 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
44 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
31 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
32 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
18 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
07 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
09 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
31 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
32 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
22 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
35 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
20 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
06 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
16 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
14 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
39 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After bro

Grisey / Holt

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
26 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
09 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
42 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
05 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
46 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
31 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
16 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
32 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
18 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
07 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
09 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
31 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
32 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
22 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
35 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
20 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
06 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
16 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
13 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
14 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
39 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After GreenMamba:

Norgard / Silvestrov

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
26 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
09 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
42 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
05 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
46 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
31 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
16 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
32 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
18 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
07 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
09 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
31 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
34 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
22 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
35 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
20 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
06 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
16 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
14 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
39 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## senza sordino

After mmblis

Saariaho Nymphea / Stravinsky Agon

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
21 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
26 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
09 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
42 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
08 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
05 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
46 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
31 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
16 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
32 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
18 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
07 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
09 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
31 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
34 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
22 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
35 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
22 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
06 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
16 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
14 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SeptimalTritone

After ss

Feldman string quartet 2, Abrahamsen

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
22 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
26 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
09 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
42 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
05 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
46 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
31 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
16 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
32 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
18 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
07 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
09 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
31 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
34 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
22 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
35 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
22 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
06 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
16 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
14 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

The list is too damn long. Any objections to removing these from the list?

Seconded:
04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
05 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)


----------



## Guest

20centrfuge said:


> The list is too damn long. Any objections to removing these from the list?
> 
> Seconded:
> 04 Arnold: Sixth Symphony (1967)
> 05 Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1961)
> 04 Riley: The Harp of New Albion (1985)
> 04 Rouse: Iscariot (1989)
> 02 Sandström: Flute Concerto (1980)
> 04 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1982)
> 03 Schnittke: Septet (1982)
> 02 Theofanidas: Rainbow Body (2000)


Not from me. Press DELETE.


----------



## 20centrfuge

I'll take that as good enough. Behold the new list:

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
22 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
26 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
09 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
42 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
46 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
31 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
16 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
32 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
18 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
07 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
09 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
31 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
34 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
22 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
35 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
22 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
06 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
16 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
14 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

after 20cents lagging behind cut

*Shostakovich: Op 87 / Adams: Harmonium*

*Nominated*:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

*Seconded*:
22 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
09 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
42 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
46 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
31 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
16 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
32 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
18 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
07 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
09 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
31 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
34 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
22 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
35 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
22 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
06 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
14 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After ptr:

Gubaidulina / Kagel

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
22 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
11 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
09 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
42 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
46 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
16 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
33 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
18 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
07 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
09 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
31 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
34 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
22 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
35 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
22 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
23 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
06 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
14 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Simon

Adams: Gnarly Buttons / Salonen

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
22 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
09 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
42 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
46 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
16 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
33 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
18 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
07 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
09 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
31 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
34 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
22 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
35 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
22 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
06 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
14 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After the film that features Natalie Portman in a ballet role:

López: La Selva (1998) / Stravinsky: Agon (1957)

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
22 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
09 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
42 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
46 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
16 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
33 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
18 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
07 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
09 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
31 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
34 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
22 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
35 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
22 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
06 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
14 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Dillon is on 16, not 186!


----------



## Guest

Albert7

You voted at 16.14.
You cannot vote again for at least 9 hours i.e. 01.14


----------



## Guest

Current board with Albert7 votes removed.


Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
22 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
09 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
42 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
46 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
16 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
33 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
18 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
07 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
09 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
31 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
34 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
22 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
35 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
22 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
06 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
14 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

Oops my time was off. Will vote correctly in two hours.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After dogen
Schnittke choir / Ligeti Lux

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
22 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
09 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
42 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
16 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
46 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
16 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
33 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
18 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
09 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
31 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
34 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
22 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
35 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
22 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
08 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
14 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Albert7 said:


> Oops my time was off. Will vote correctly in two hours.


Cool, but you can stop getting mushy over berghansson's new name now too.


----------



## Guest

After MoonlightSonata

Grisey/Dillon

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
22 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
09 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
42 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
48 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
16 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
33 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
18 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
22 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
09 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
31 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
34 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
22 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
35 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
22 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
08 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
14 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

López: La Selva (1998) two / Stravinsky: Agon (1957) one

Revoted manually via iPad


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Adding Albert's votes:

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
22 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
09 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
42 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
48 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
16 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
33 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
18 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
09 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
31 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
34 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
22 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
35 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
22 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
08 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
14 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After MS

Kagel / Grisey

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
22 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
09 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
*42 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)*
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
*49 Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)*
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
16 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
35 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
18 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
09 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
31 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
34 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
22 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
35 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
22 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
08 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
14 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977) 
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)


Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
22 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
09 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
42 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
17 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
16 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
35 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
18 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
09 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
31 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
34 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
22 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
35 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
17 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
22 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
08 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
14 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After tdc

Corigliano / Reich

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
22 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
09 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
16 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
42 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
19 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
16 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
35 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
18 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
09 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
31 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
34 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
22 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
35 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
21 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
22 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
08 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
14 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)

Current Leaders
42 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
41 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
39 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
35 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
35 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
34 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)


----------



## Celloman

After GreenMamba

Britten Turn of the Screw / Rautavaara

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
22 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
09 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
18 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
42 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
19 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
16 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
35 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
18 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
09 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
31 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
34 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
22 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
35 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
22 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
22 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
08 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
14 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After Celloman:

Holt / Duckworth

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
22 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
09 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
18 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
42 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
19 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
35 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
18 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
09 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
31 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
34 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
22 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
35 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
22 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
22 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
08 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
14 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After mmsbls

Ligeti Double Concerto/Carter Symphonia

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
22 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
09 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
18 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
43 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
19 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
25 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
35 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
20 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
09 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
31 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
34 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
22 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
35 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
22 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
22 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
08 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
14 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## brotagonist

after Mahlerian

Hartmann 6/Ligeti Chamber Concerto

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
22 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
09 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
18 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
43 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
19 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
27 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
35 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
20 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
09 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
31 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
34 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
22 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
35 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
22 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
22 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
08 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
14 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

After brotagonist

Nanc/Prok

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
22 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
09 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
18 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
43 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
19 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
27 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
35 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
20 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
09 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
31 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
34 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
22 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
36 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
22 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
22 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
08 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
14 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After 20c

Carter / Corigliano

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
22 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
09 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
18 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
20 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
38 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
27 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
35 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
20 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
09 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
31 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
34 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
22 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
36 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
22 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
22 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
08 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
14 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

After dogen

Furrer / Stockhausen Klang

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
22 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
09 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
18 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
20 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
27 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
35 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
20 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
09 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
31 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
34 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
22 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
36 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
22 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
22 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
08 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
15 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
13 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After GioCar:

Britten Turn / Stravinsky Rake

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
22 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
09 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
20 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
20 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
27 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
35 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
20 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
09 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
31 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
34 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
22 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
36 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
22 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
22 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
08 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
15 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Simon
Penderecki / Stockhausen K

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) - Mahlerian, Albert7, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
22 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
09 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
20 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
20 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
27 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
35 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
20 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
09 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
31 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
34 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
22 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
36 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
22 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
22 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
08 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
16 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After Piano boy:

*Nørgård / Sessions (3rd sec)*

*Nominated*:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
22 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
09 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
20 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
20 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
27 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
35 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
20 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
09 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
31 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
36 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
22 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
36 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
22 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
22 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
08 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
05 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
16 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After peanut butter:

Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) / Berio: Rendering (1989)

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
22 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
10 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
20 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
20 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
27 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
35 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
20 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
09 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
31 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
36 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
22 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
36 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
22 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
08 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
05 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
16 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After funny guy

Ligeti Lux / Crumb Vox

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
22 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
10 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
20 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
20 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
27 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
35 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
20 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
09 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
31 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
36 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
22 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
36 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
22 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
08 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
05 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
16 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

After cyg

Henze/Corig

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
22 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
10 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
20 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
21 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
27 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
35 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
20 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
09 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
31 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
36 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
22 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
36 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
22 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
08 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
05 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
16 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Top 10

45 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
41 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
40 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
36 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
36 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
35 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)


----------



## Guest

After 20c

Saariaho Nymphéa / Nørgård String Quartet No.8 (nom)

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Nørgård: String Quartet No.8 - dogen (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
22 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
10 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
20 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
21 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
27 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
35 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
20 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
09 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
31 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
36 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
22 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
36 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
24 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
08 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
05 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
16 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After dogen

Carter/Boulez

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Nørgård: String Quartet No.8 - dogen (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
22 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
10 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
24 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
20 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
47 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
21 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
27 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
35 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
20 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
09 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
31 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
36 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
22 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
36 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
24 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
08 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
05 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
16 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After nathanb

Partch / Carter

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Nørgård: String Quartet No.8 - dogen (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
22 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
10 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
10 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
24 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
20 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
10 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
*48 Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)*
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
21 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
27 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
35 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
20 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
09 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
31 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
36 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
36 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
24 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
08 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
05 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
16 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
*41 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)*
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977) 
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)


----------



## tortkis

After GreenMamba

Barraqué / Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Nørgård: String Quartet No.8 - dogen (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
22 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
12 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
10 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
24 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
20 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
11 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
21 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
27 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
35 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
20 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
09 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
31 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
36 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
36 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
24 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
08 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
05 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
16 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After tortkis

Messiaen Chronochromie/Sessions String Quartet 2

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Nørgård: String Quartet No.8 - dogen (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
22 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
12 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
10 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
24 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
20 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
20 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
11 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
21 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
27 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
35 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
20 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
09 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
33 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
36 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
36 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
24 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
08 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
06 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
16 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## senza sordino

After Mahlerian:

Stravinsky Agon / Britten Cello Symphony

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Nørgård: String Quartet No.8 - dogen (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
22 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
12 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
10 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
24 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
21 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
20 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
11 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
21 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
27 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
35 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
20 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
09 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
33 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
36 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
36 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
24 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
08 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
06 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
16 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
43 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
31 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After senzo sordino:

Stravinsky Agon / Takemitsu

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Nørgård: String Quartet No.8 - dogen (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
22 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
12 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
10 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
24 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
21 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
20 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
11 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
21 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
27 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
35 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
20 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
09 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
33 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
36 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
36 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
24 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
08 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
06 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
16 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
45 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After PG
Schnittke choir / PMD

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Nørgård: String Quartet No.8 - dogen (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
22 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
12 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
10 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
24 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
21 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
20 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
11 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
21 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
18 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
27 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
35 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
20 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
33 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
36 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
36 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
24 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
06 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
16 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
45 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After MS

*Dallapiccola / Xenakis: Nomos Alpha*

*Nominated*:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Nørgård: String Quartet No.8 - dogen (three more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
22 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
12 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
10 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
24 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
21 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
20 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
11 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
21 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
20 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
27 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
35 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
20 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
33 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
36 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
36 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
24 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
06 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
16 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
45 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
19 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After ptr:

Stravinsky Agon / Norgard SQ

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
02 Nørgård: String Quartet No.8 - dogen, SimonNZ (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
22 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
12 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
10 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
24 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
21 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
20 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
11 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
21 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
20 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
*40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)*
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
27 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
35 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
*40 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)*
20 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
33 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
36 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
36 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
24 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
10 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
06 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
16 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
*47 Stravinsky: Agon (1957)*
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
19 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
13 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

Manual voting via cell phone. Add two points for Norgard String Quartet nomination and one point for Young's Well Tuned Piano.


----------



## Guest

Albert7 said:


> Manual voting via cell phone. Add two points for Norgard String Quartet nomination and one point for Young's Well Tuned Piano.


It's nice to do you a favor once in a while, but maybe you should just leave the internet for your allotted computer time, Al. Many of us just say "oh well" and move on if we aren't capable of a copy and paste at every 9 hour interval.

I am currently under a slight influence so I sincerely hope I didn't accidentally say something offensive right there.


----------



## Guest

Slight influence? I'm completely off my face.


----------



## SimonNZ

Albert7 said:


> Manual voting via cell phone. Add two points for Norgard String Quartet nomination and one point for Young's Well Tuned Piano.


And again: _"What's the magic word?_"


----------



## Guest

Construct.........?


----------



## Cygnenoir

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977) 
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)


----------



## Cygnenoir

Well, after all the influence... (plus Albert's votes)

Ligeti Chamber Concerto / Schnittke Choir Concerto

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 - dogen, SimonNZ, Albert7 (one more second needed)

Seconded:
22 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
12 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
10 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
24 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
21 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
20 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
11 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
21 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
20 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
27 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
35 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
42 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
20 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
33 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
36 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
36 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
24 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
06 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
16 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
19 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
14 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After Cyg:

Ligeti Chamber / Crumb

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 - dogen, SimonNZ, Albert7 (one more second needed)

Seconded:
22 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
12 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
10 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
24 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
21 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
20 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
11 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
21 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
20 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
27 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
35 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
44 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
20 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
33 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
36 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
36 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
24 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
06 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
16 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
19 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
14 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After tdc

Sessions / Ligeti Chamber 

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 - dogen, SimonNZ, Albert7 (one more second needed)

Seconded:
22 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
12 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
10 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
24 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
21 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
20 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
11 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
21 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
20 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
27 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
35 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
08 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
45 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
20 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
33 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
36 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
36 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
24 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
16 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
19 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
14 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After GreenMamba:

Norgard / Kernis

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 - dogen, SimonNZ, Albert7 (one more second needed)

Seconded:
22 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
12 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
10 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
24 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
21 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
20 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
11 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
21 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
20 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
27 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
35 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
09 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
45 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
20 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
33 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
38 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
36 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
24 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
16 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
19 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
14 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

After mmsbls 

Norgard / Prokofiev

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 - dogen, SimonNZ, Albert7 (one more second needed)

Seconded:
22 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
12 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
10 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
24 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
21 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
20 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
11 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
21 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
20 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
27 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
35 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
09 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
14 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
45 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
20 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
33 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
40 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
24 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
16 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
19 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
14 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After 20centrfuge

Stockhausen/Lachenmann

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 - dogen, SimonNZ, Albert7 (one more second needed)

Seconded:
22 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
12 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
10 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
24 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
21 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
20 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
11 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
21 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
20 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
27 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
35 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
09 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
15 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
45 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
20 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
33 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
40 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
24 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
19 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
14 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After Nathanb

Norgard String Quartet 8 (seconding)/Boulez Pli selon pli

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
22 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
12 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
10 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
21 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
20 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
11 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
21 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
20 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
27 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
35 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
09 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
15 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
45 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
20 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
33 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
24 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
19 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
14 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SeptimalTritone

After Mahlerian,

Abrahamsen Schnee, Cage Atlas

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
24 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
12 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
10 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
21 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
20 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
12 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
21 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
20 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
27 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
35 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
09 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
15 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
45 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
20 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
33 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
24 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
19 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
14 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After Sep,

*Pintscher / Lachenmann*

*Nominated*:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
24 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
12 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
10 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
21 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
20 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
12 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
21 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
20 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
16 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
27 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
35 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
09 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
16 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
45 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
20 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
33 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
24 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
19 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
14 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Glass Saty / Xenakis NA

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
24 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
12 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
10 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
21 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
20 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
12 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
21 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
20 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
28 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
27 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
35 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
09 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
16 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
45 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
20 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
33 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
24 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
22 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
14 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After MS

Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992) / Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
24 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
12 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
10 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
21 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
20 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
12 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
21 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
20 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
09 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
27 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
35 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
09 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
16 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
45 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
20 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
33 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
24 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
14 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

After Albert

Feldman CS / Kagel


Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)


Seconded:
24 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
12 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
10 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
21 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
20 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
12 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
21 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
20 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
27 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
37 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
09 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
16 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
45 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
20 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
33 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
24 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
24 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
14 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After GioCar:

Partch / Pintscher

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)


Seconded:
24 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
12 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
10 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
21 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
20 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
12 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
21 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
20 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
27 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
37 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
09 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
16 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
45 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
20 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
33 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
26 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
24 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
12 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
14 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After SimonNZ:

Xenakis: Tetras / Barraqué

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)


Seconded:
24 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
13 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
10 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
21 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
20 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
12 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
21 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
20 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
27 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
37 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
09 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
16 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
45 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
20 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
33 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
26 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
24 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
13 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
14 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After dogen

Ligeti Chamber / Yoshimatsu

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
24 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
13 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
10 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
21 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
20 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
12 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
21 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
20 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
*40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)*
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
27 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
37 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
09 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
16 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
*47 Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)*
20 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
33 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
*40 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)*
26 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
24 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
14 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977) 
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)

New Board

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
24 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
13 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
10 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
21 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
20 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
12 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
21 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
20 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
27 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
37 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
09 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
16 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
33 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
26 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
24 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
30 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
14 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

I have to go to work in a sec, but I haven't done my standard check on Ligeti (which is a popular work so I doubt there is any issue...). If anyone feels the need to check, go ahead.

Quick vote then out the door:

After Cygnenoir

Cage/Saariaho

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
24 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
13 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
10 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
21 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
20 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
21 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
20 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
27 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
37 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
09 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
16 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
33 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
26 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
24 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
14 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After nathanb:

Reich / Young

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
24 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
13 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
10 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
21 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
20 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
21 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
20 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
27 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
37 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
09 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
16 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
33 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
26 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
20 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
24 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
24 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

after nathanb

Abrahamsen / RVW7

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
13 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
10 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
21 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
20 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
21 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
20 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
27 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
37 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
09 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
16 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
33 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
26 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
24 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
25 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
14 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After GreenMamba

Saariaho Nymphea/Messiaen Chronochromie

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
13 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
10 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
21 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
20 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
21 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
20 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
27 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
37 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
09 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
16 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
26 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
25 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
14 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

I think pauli got hit in the crossfire?


----------



## 20centrfuge

After mahlerian

Nancarrow/Corig

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
13 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
10 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
21 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
20 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
20 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
27 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
37 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
09 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
16 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
26 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
18 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
25 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
14 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

Manual voting via cell. Add two for Nancarrow and one for Zimmermann.


----------



## mmsbls

After Albert7:

Norgard sym / Adams H

and adding in Albert's votes plus correcting for PaulieGatto's dropped votes.

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
28 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
13 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
10 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
21 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
20 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
20 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
33 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
27 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
37 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
09 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
16 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
42 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
26 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
20 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
25 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

Thanks so much  one more week for my nomination before I switch it out.


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

*Nørgård: Symphony No.3 / Gubaidulina*

*Nominated*:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
28 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
13 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
10 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
21 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
20 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
20 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
27 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
37 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
09 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
16 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
44 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
26 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
20 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
25 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After ptr:

Nørgård: Symphony No.3 / Ligeti Lux

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
28 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
13 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
10 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
21 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
20 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
20 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
27 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
37 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
09 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
16 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
11 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
46 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
26 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
20 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
25 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Partch / Glass Akhnaten

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
28 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
13 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
10 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
21 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
20 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
20 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
27 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
37 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
09 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
16 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
44 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
28 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
20 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
25 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Nørgård: Symphony needs 1


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Fixing the board

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
28 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
13 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
10 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
21 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
20 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
20 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
35 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
27 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
37 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
09 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
16 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
46 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
28 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
20 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
25 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## calvinpv

After MoonlightSonata

Penderecki Utrenja (1971) / Schnittke Choir Concerto

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
*02 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971) - calvinpv*

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
28 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
13 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
10 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
21 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
20 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
20 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
35 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
27 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
37 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
09 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
16 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
46 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
28 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
20 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
*12 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)*
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
25 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Calvin

Nice new nomination, Calvin. I think Penderecki's Utrenja (morning prayer) is far too underrated.

Utrenja / Berio

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971) - calvinpv, Cygnenoir (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
28 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
13 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
21 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
20 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
20 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
35 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
27 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
37 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
09 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
16 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
46 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
28 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
20 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
12 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
25 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Celloman

After Cygnenoir

Britten Cello Symphony / Hartmann Symphony No. 6

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971) - calvinpv, Cygnenoir (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
28 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
13 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
20 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
20 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
35 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
37 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
09 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
16 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
46 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
28 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
20 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
12 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
25 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After celloman

Kagel / Partch

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971) - calvinpv, Cygnenoir (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
28 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
13 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
20 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
20 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
35 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
39 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
09 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
16 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
46 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
29 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
20 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
12 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
25 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After tdc:

Schnittke Choir / Penderecki

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
05 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971) - calvinpv, Cygnenoir, SimonNZ (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
28 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
13 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
20 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
20 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
35 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
39 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
09 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
16 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
20 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
46 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
29 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
20 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
25 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## senza sordino

After SimonNZ

Saariaho Nymphea / Ligeti Double Concerto

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
05 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971) - calvinpv, Cygnenoir, SimonNZ (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
28 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
13 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
20 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
20 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
35 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
39 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
09 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
16 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
21 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
46 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)
29 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
20 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
25 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After the master of the violin

Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975) / Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
05 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971) - calvinpv, Cygnenoir, SimonNZ (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
28 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
13 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
20 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
20 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
35 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
39 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
09 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
16 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
21 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
*48 Nørgård: Symphony No.3 (1975)* (should be enshrined on this vote)
29 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
20 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
25 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977) 
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)


----------



## 20centrfuge

After Albert

Doctor Atomic/Canticle of the Sun

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
05 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971) - calvinpv, Cygnenoir, SimonNZ (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
28 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
13 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
20 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
20 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
39 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
09 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
16 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
21 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
20 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
14 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
25 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MrTortoise

After 20centrfuge

Ligeti Lux/Stravinsky Septet

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
05 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971) - calvinpv, Cygnenoir, SimonNZ (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
28 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
13 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
20 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
20 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
39 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
09 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
15 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
16 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
21 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
12 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
20 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
15 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
25 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After Tortoise

Kurtag 3 / Petrassi

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
05 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971) - calvinpv, Cygnenoir, SimonNZ (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
28 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
13 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
13 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
20 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
20 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
39 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
09 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
17 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
16 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
21 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
12 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
20 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
18 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
15 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
25 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Where are people hearing Doctor Atomic anyway? It was my impression that the full opera hasn't been recorded... maybe allmusic is wrong though.

After GreenMamba

Stockhausen/Birtwistle

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
05 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971) - calvinpv, Cygnenoir, SimonNZ (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
28 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
13 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
14 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
20 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
20 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
39 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
09 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
17 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
16 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
21 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
12 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
20 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
20 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
15 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
25 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

nathanb said:


> Where are people hearing Doctor Atomic anyway? It was my impression that the full opera hasn't been recorded... maybe allmusic is wrong though.


There are two video versions of it available, but no CDs, I think.

After Nathanb

Britten Screw/Dallapiccola Notturna

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
05 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971) - calvinpv, Cygnenoir, SimonNZ (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
28 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
13 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
14 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
22 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
39 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
09 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
17 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
16 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
21 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
12 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
20 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
20 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
15 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
25 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

nathanb said:


> Where are people hearing Doctor Atomic anyway? It was my impression that the full opera hasn't been recorded... maybe allmusic is wrong though.
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/movie/doctor-atomic/id543541910


----------



## Guest

After Mahlerian:

Barraqué / Kurtag

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
05 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971) - calvinpv, Cygnenoir, SimonNZ (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
28 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
15 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
14 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
22 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
39 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
09 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
16 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
21 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
12 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
20 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
20 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
15 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
25 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## dzc4627

After: Dogen

Septet/Concerto Grosso 1

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
05 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971) - calvinpv, Cygnenoir, SimonNZ (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
28 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
13 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
14 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
22 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
39 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
09 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
17 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
16 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
21 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
12 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
20 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
20 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
17 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
25 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Fixing board

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
05 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971) - calvinpv, Cygnenoir, SimonNZ (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
28 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
15 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
14 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
22 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
39 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
09 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
16 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
21 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
12 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
20 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
20 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
20 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
17 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
25 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Re: Doctor Atomic - there is a three-movement symphony reworked from the opera, available on CD.


----------



## brotagonist

after dzc4627 [Fixing board]

Nono Como/Messiaen Meditations

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
05 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971) - calvinpv, Cygnenoir, SimonNZ (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
28 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
15 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
14 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
22 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
39 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
09 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
16 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
21 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
12 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
21 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
20 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
20 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
17 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
25 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

dogen said:


> Re: Doctor Atomic - there is a three-movement symphony reworked from the opera, available on CD.
> 
> Is a clarification by the nominator required?


No need to clarify when you can access the full length opera via video/iTunes. Also you can use the Doctor Atomic Suite on CD/iTunes in lieu too.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After brotagonist
Schnittke choir / Stravinsky septet

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
05 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971) - calvinpv, Cygnenoir, SimonNZ (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
28 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
15 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
14 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
22 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
40 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
39 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
09 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
16 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
21 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
12 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
21 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
20 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
20 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
18 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
25 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Albert7 said:


> No need to clarify when you can access the full length opera via video/iTunes. Also you can use the Doctor Atomic Suite on CD/iTunes in lieu too.


I think dogen is asking: did you mean the opera, or the symphony?


----------



## dzc4627

thanks for the vote on the septet moonlight sonata


----------



## GioCar

After MS

Nono Ola / Furrer


Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
05 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971) - calvinpv, Cygnenoir, SimonNZ (one more second needed)


Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
28 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
15 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
14 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
22 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
41 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
39 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
09 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
16 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
21 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
12 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
21 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
35 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
20 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
20 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
18 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
25 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After GioCar:

Nono Como / Britten Turn

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
05 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971) - calvinpv, Cygnenoir, SimonNZ (one more second needed)


Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
28 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
15 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
14 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
23 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
41 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
39 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
09 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
16 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
21 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
12 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
21 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
24 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
20 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
20 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
18 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
25 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Azol

After SimonNZ:

Rautavaara / Silvestrov

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
05 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971) - calvinpv, Cygnenoir, SimonNZ (one more second needed)


Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
28 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
15 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
14 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
23 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
41 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
39 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
09 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
16 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
21 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
12 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
21 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
20 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
09 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
15 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
20 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
18 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
25 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After Azol:

*Schaeffer/Henry / Messiaen: Méditations*

*Nominated*:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
05 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971) - calvinpv, Cygnenoir, SimonNZ (one more second needed)

*Seconded*:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
28 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
15 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
14 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
23 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
30 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
41 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
39 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
09 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
16 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
21 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
12 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
20 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
11 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
15 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
20 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
18 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
25 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After ptr:

Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992) / Stravinsky: Septet (1953)

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
05 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971) - calvinpv, Cygnenoir, SimonNZ (one more second needed)


Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
28 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
15 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
14 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
23 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
32 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
41 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
39 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
09 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
16 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
21 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
12 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
06 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
20 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
11 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
15 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
20 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
25 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Albert7:

Nørgård / Saariaho Nymphéa

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
05 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971) - calvinpv, Cygnenoir, SimonNZ (one more second needed)


Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
28 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
15 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
14 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
23 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
32 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
41 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
39 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
09 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
16 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
21 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
12 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
20 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
29 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
11 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
15 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
20 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
25 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After dogen:

Silvestrov / Kernis

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
05 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971) - calvinpv, Cygnenoir, SimonNZ (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
28 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
15 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
14 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
23 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
32 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
41 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
39 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
16 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
21 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
12 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
20 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
29 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
11 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
20 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
26 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
25 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After mmsbls

Birtwistle Triumph / Ustvolskaya

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
05 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971) - calvinpv, Cygnenoir, SimonNZ (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
28 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
15 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
23 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
32 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
41 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
39 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
16 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
21 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
12 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
20 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
29 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
11 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
20 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
27 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
25 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Celloman

After GreenMamba

Ligeti Lux Aeterna / Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 7

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
05 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971) - calvinpv, Cygnenoir, SimonNZ (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
28 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
15 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
23 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
32 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
41 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
39 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
16 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
21 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
29 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
20 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
29 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
11 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
20 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
27 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Celloman

Maderna/Nono

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
05 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971) - calvinpv, Cygnenoir, SimonNZ (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
28 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
15 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
23 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
32 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
41 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
39 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
16 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
21 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
20 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
29 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
11 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
20 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
27 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After nathan
Reich / Furrer

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
05 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971) - calvinpv, Cygnenoir, SimonNZ (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
28 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
15 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
23 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
32 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
42 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
39 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
16 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
21 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
22 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
29 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
11 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
20 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
27 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tortkis

After MoonlightSonata

Partch / Duckworth

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
05 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971) - calvinpv, Cygnenoir, SimonNZ (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
28 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
15 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
23 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
32 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
42 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
39 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
16 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
21 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
31 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
22 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
29 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
11 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
20 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
27 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After tortkis:

Furrer / Schaeffer / Henry

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
05 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971) - calvinpv, Cygnenoir, SimonNZ (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
28 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
15 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
23 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
32 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
44 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
39 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
16 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
21 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
31 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
22 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
29 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
20 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
27 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After PG:

*Partch / Kagel*

*Nominated*:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
05 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971) - calvinpv, Cygnenoir, SimonNZ (one more second needed)

*Seconded*:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
28 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
15 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
23 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
32 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
44 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
40 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
16 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
21 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
33 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
22 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
29 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
27 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
20 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
27 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Adams H / Schnittke 5

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
05 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971) - calvinpv, Cygnenoir, SimonNZ (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
30 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
15 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
23 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
32 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
44 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
40 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
18 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
16 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
21 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
33 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
22 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
29 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
20 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
27 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After Cygnenoir:

Partch / Kurtag

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
05 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971) - calvinpv, Cygnenoir, SimonNZ (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
30 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
15 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
23 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
32 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
44 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
40 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
16 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
21 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
35 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
22 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
29 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
20 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
27 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

Manual voting via cell.

Add 2 points for Stockhausen KLANG and 1 point for Pintscher Five Orchestral Pieces.


----------



## GreenMamba

Albert's

Klang / Pintscher

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
05 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971) - calvinpv, Cygnenoir, SimonNZ (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
30 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
15 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
23 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
32 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
44 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
40 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
16 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
21 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
35 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
36 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
22 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
29 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
32 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
27 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)[/QUOTE]


----------



## mmsbls

After GreenMamba (Albert7)

Takemitsu / Adams H

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
05 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971) - calvinpv, Cygnenoir, SimonNZ (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
32 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
15 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
23 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
32 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
44 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
36 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
40 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
16 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
21 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
35 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
36 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
22 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
29 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
27 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)[/QUOTE]


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Gubaidulina / Penderecki (sec)

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
32 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
15 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
23 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
32 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
44 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
38 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
40 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
16 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
21 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
35 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
36 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
22 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
29 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
27 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After tdc

Duckworth / Furrer

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
32 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
15 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
23 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
10 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
32 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
45 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
38 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
40 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
16 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
21 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
35 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
36 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
22 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
29 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
27 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SeptimalTritone

After Green Mamba

Cage Roaratorio and Lachenmann

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
32 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
15 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
23 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
32 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
45 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
38 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
40 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
21 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
35 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
36 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
22 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
29 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
27 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
14 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## calvinpv

After SeptimalTritone

Ligeti Double Concerto / Xenakis Tetras

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
32 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
15 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
23 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
32 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
45 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
38 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
40 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
*23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)*
14 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
35 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
36 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
22 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
29 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
27 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
*15 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)*
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After calvinpv

Saariaho/Zimmermann

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
32 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
15 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
23 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
32 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
45 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
38 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
40 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
35 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
36 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
22 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
27 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
15 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After nathanb:

Partch / Ustvolskaya

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
32 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
15 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
23 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
32 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
45 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
38 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
40 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
37 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
36 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
22 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
28 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
15 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

After PaulieGatto

Furrer / Feldman FPG

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
32 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
15 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
23 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
24 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
32 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
*47 Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)*
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
38 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
*40 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)*
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
37 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
36 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
22 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
28 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
15 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977) 
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)



Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
32 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
15 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
23 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
24 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
32 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
38 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
40 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
37 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
36 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
22 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
28 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
15 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After GioCar:

Tristan Murail - Désintégrations (nom) / Partch

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
02 Murail: Désintégrations (1983) - SimonNZ (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
32 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
15 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
23 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
24 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
32 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
38 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
40 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
38 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
36 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
22 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
28 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
15 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After SimonNZ:


Kagel / Murail (second nom)

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Murail: Désintégrations (1983) - SimonNZ (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
32 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
15 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
23 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
24 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
32 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
38 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
42 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
38 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
36 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
22 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
28 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
15 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After d-man:

*Murail (2nd sec) / Ustvolskaya*

*Nominated*:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
05 Murail: Désintégrations (1983) - SimonNZ: dogen, ptr (one more second needed)

*Seconded*:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
32 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
15 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
23 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
24 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
32 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
38 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
42 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
38 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
36 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
22 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
29 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
15 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Kagel / Barraqué

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
05 Murail: Désintégrations (1983) - SimonNZ: dogen, ptr (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
32 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
23 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
24 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
32 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
38 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
38 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
36 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
37 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
22 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
29 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
15 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After MoonlightSonata

Prokofiev / Shostakovich PC2

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
05 Murail: Désintégrations (1983) - SimonNZ: dogen, ptr (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
32 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
23 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
24 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
32 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
38 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
38 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
36 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
39 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
22 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
29 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
15 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After the black swan

Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992) / Murail: Désintégrations (1983)

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
32 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
23 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
24 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
34 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
38 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
06 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
38 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
36 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
39 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
22 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
29 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
15 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Bert7

Messiaen/Murail

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
02 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969) - nathanb (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
32 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
23 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
22 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
24 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
34 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
38 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
07 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
38 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
36 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
39 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
22 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
29 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
15 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After nathanb

*Kagel* / Corigliano

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
02 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969) - nathanb (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
32 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
23 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
23 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
24 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
34 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
38 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
*46 Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)*
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
07 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
38 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
36 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
*39 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)*
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
22 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
29 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
15 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977) 
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)

Top of List
39 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
38 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
38 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
37 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
36 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
34 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
33 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
32 Adams: Harmonium (1981)


----------



## Mahlerian

After GreenMamba

Messiaen Transfiguration/Nono Como

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969) - nathanb, Mahlerian (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
32 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
23 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
23 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
24 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
34 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
38 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
07 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
38 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
38 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
36 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
39 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
22 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
14 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
29 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
15 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mahlerian:

Gubaidulina / Stockhausen Momente

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969) - nathanb, Mahlerian (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
32 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
23 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
23 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
24 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
34 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
40 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
07 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
38 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
38 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
36 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
39 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
22 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
15 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
29 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
15 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Paulie:

Xenakis Nomos / Gubaidulina

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969) - nathanb, Mahlerian (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
32 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
23 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
23 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
24 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
34 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
41 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
07 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
38 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
38 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
36 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
39 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
22 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
15 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
29 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
15 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After dogen:

Messiaen: La Transfiguration / Partch

*Nominated*:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
06 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969) - nathanb, Mahlerian, ptr (one more second needed)

*Seconded*:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
32 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
23 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
23 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
24 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
34 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
41 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
07 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
38 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
39 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
36 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
39 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
22 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
15 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
29 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
15 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Schnittke CG 1 / Messiaen La Transfiguration

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
32 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
23 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
23 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
24 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
34 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
41 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
07 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
07 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
38 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
39 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
36 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
39 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
22 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
29 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
15 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
29 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
15 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SeptimalTritone

After trout

Feldman For Philip Guston and Nono Como Una

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
32 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
23 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
23 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
26 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
34 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
41 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
07 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
07 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
39 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
39 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
36 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
39 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
22 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
29 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
15 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
33 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
29 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
15 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

Manual voting via cell. Add two points for Feldman's For Philip Guston and one point for Takemitsu's Requiem for Strings.


----------



## Guest

Albert you only voted 6 hours ago...

Try decaf.


----------



## Trout

I think you're mistaken dogen. Albert voted almost exactly 9 hours ago from his vote above.

Albert's vote:

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
32 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
23 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
23 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
28 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
34 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
41 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
07 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
07 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
39 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
39 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
36 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
39 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
22 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
29 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
15 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
34 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
29 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
15 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

My bad, it was the Other List (same format). Carry on with the espresso!


----------



## Albert7

dogen said:


> My bad, it was the Other List (same format). Carry on with the espresso!


Cool beans. Any thoughts on Illy espresso?


----------



## Guest

Albert7 said:


> Cool beans. Any thoughts on Illy espresso?


Tis the best but I can't justify the expense! My drug of choice is Lavazza, the Maserati to Illy's Ferrari. 

(Possibly slightly off topic)


----------



## SimonNZ

After Trout:

Pintscher / Nomo Como

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
32 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
23 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
23 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
28 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
34 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
41 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
24 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
07 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
07 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
40 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
39 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
39 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
22 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
29 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
15 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
34 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
29 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
15 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After SimonNZ

Gubaidulina / López

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
32 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
23 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
23 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
28 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
34 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
43 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
25 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
07 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
07 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
40 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
39 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
06 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
39 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
22 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
29 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
15 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
34 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
29 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
15 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc

Penderecki Utrenja / Messiaen La Trans

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
32 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
23 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
23 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
28 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
34 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
43 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
25 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
08 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
07 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
40 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
39 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
39 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
22 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
29 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
15 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
34 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
29 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
15 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After Cygnenoir

Britten TotS / Messiaen Chrono

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
32 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
25 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
23 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
28 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
34 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
43 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
25 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
35 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
08 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
07 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
40 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
39 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
39 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
22 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
29 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
15 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
34 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
29 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
15 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Cygnenoir

Nono/Partch

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
32 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
23 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
23 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
28 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
34 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
43 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
25 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
34 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
08 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
07 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
42 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
39 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
22 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
29 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
15 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
34 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
29 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
15 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## calvinpv

GreenMamba and nathanb seemed to have voted simultaneously after Cygnenoir, so updated along with my vote:

Saariaho Nymphea / Nono Como ...

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
32 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
25 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
23 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
28 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
34 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
43 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
25 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
35 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
08 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
07 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
*43 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)*
30 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
39 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
22 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
*33 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)*
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
29 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
15 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
34 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
29 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
15 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After Calvinpv

Nono Como/Britten Turn of the Screw

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
32 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
26 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
23 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
28 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
34 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
43 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
25 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
35 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
08 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
07 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
45 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
08 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
39 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
22 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
29 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
15 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
34 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
29 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
15 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Mahlerian:

Nørgård / Ligeti Lux

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
32 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
26 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
23 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
28 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
34 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
18 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
43 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
15 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
25 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
35 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
08 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
07 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
45 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
39 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
22 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
29 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
15 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
34 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
29 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
15 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## senza sordino

After Dogen

Prokofiev 7 / Ginastera Harp

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
32 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
26 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
23 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
28 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
34 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
43 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
15 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
25 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
35 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
08 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
07 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
45 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
22 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
29 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
15 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
34 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
29 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
15 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SeptimalTritone

After senza

Feldman For Philip Guston and Ferneyhough

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
32 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
26 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
23 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
30 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
35 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
43 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
15 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
25 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
35 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
08 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
07 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
45 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
22 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
29 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
15 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
34 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
29 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
15 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After SeptimalTritone

Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992) / López: La Selva (1998)

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
32 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
26 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
23 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
30 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
37 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
43 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
15 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
35 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
08 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
07 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
45 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
08 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
22 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
29 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
15 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
34 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
29 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
15 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After Albert:

Penderecki / Penderecki

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
32 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
26 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
23 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
30 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
37 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
43 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
15 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
35 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
08 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
07 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
45 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
22 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
29 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
15 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
34 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
29 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
15 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

After Simon:

La Ola di Nono / Ferneyhough

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
32 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
26 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
23 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
30 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
43 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
15 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
35 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
08 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
07 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
47 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
22 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
29 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
15 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
34 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
29 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
15 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## StDior

After GioCar:

Ligeti Lontano / Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
02 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
32 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
26 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
23 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
30 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
43 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
15 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
35 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
08 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
07 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
47 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
30 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
22 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
30 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
15 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
34 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
29 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
15 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After StDior:

*Messiaen: La Transfiguration / Nono: Prometeo*

*Nominated*:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
02 Ligeti: Lontano (1967) - StDior (three more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
32 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
26 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
23 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
30 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
43 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
15 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
35 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
10 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
07 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
47 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
31 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
22 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
30 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
15 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
34 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
29 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
15 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After ptr:

Murail / Xenakis Tetras

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
02 Ligeti: Lontano (1967) - StDior (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
32 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
26 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
23 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
30 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
43 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
15 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
35 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
10 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
47 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
31 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
22 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
30 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
15 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
34 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
29 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
16 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After dogen:

Schnittke CG1 / Reich

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
02 Ligeti: Lontano (1967) - StDior (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
32 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
26 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
23 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
17 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
30 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
43 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
15 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
35 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
10 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
47 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
31 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
32 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
15 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
34 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
29 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
16 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After PaulieGatto

Xenakis/Dillon

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
02 Ligeti: Lontano (1967) - StDior (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
32 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
26 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
23 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
18 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
30 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
43 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
15 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
35 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
10 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
47 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
31 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
32 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
15 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
34 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
29 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
18 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

Manual voting via cell phone. Add two for The Rake's Progress and one point for Dillon's Nine Rivers.


----------



## GreenMamba

After nathanb and adding Albert's votes as well

Ligeti Lux / Nono Como

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
02 Ligeti: Lontano (1967) - StDior (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
32 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
26 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
23 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
30 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
43 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
17 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
35 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
10 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
48 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
31 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
32 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
15 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
16 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
34 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
29 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
18 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After GreenMamba

Nono Como una.../Stravinsky Rake's Progress

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
02 Ligeti: Lontano (1967) - StDior (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
32 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
26 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
23 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
30 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
*43 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)*
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
17 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
35 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
10 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
*50 Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)*
31 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
32 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
15 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
34 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
29 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
18 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977) 
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)


----------



## Guest

Hope that's right...


----------



## Trout

The list is missing Kagel which should be 85th.

085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)


----------



## Guest

New board after Mahlerian:

Nominated:



03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
02 Ligeti: Lontano (1967) - StDior (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
32 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
26 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
23 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
30 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
19 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
43 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
17 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
35 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
10 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
32 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
15 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
34 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
29 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
18 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Trout said:


> The list is missing Kagel which should be 85th.
> 
> 085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
> 086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)


Cheers. Smartphones were never cut out for this!!!


----------



## GreenMamba

5 1/2 hour gap and no voters. Are we winding down?


----------



## Guest

GreenMamba said:


> 5 1/2 hour gap and no voters. Are we winding down?


Well I'm still cooking on gas!!!!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After dogen
Schnittke S1 / Ginastera

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
02 Ligeti: Lontano (1967) - StDior (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
32 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
26 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
23 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
30 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
43 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
17 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
35 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
10 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
32 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
26 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
15 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
34 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
29 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
18 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Mahlerian and with MS

Ligeti Lux / Corigliano

Nominated:

03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
02 Ligeti: Lontano (1967) - StDior (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
32 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
26 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
30 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
43 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
35 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
10 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
32 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
26 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
15 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
34 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
29 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
18 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After dogen

Schnittke S1 / Ligeti Lontano

Nominated:
 03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Ligeti: Lontano (1967) - StDior, Cygnenoir (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
32 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
26 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
30 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
43 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
35 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
10 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
32 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
15 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
34 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
29 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
18 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After Cygnenoir:

Takemitsu / Adams H

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Ligeti: Lontano (1967) - StDior, Cygnenoir (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
26 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
30 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
43 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
35 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
10 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
32 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
15 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
36 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
29 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
18 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
14 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After the main man  :

Clyne: The Violin (2009) / Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Ligeti: Lontano (1967) - StDior, Cygnenoir (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
26 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
27 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
30 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
43 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
35 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
10 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
31 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
32 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
15 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
36 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
29 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
18 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Albert7

Schnittke/Saariaho

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Ligeti: Lontano (1967) - StDior, Cygnenoir (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
26 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
27 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
30 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
43 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
35 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
10 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
32 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
15 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
36 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
29 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
18 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After Nathanb

Ustvolskaya / Glass A

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Ligeti: Lontano (1967) - StDior, Cygnenoir (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
26 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
27 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
30 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
43 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
35 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
10 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
32 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
15 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
19 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
36 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
31 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
18 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## dzc4627

After: GreenMamba

Stravinsky Septet/ Concerto Grosso 1

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Ligeti: Lontano (1967) - StDior, Cygnenoir (two more seconds needed)
01 Schnittke: Symphony 2 (St. Florian) (1979) - dzc4627

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
26 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
27 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
30 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
43 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
35 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
10 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
33 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
15 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
21 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
36 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
31 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
18 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

After dzc4627:

Ligeti Lontano / Messiaen Chronochromie

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
05 Ligeti: Lontano (1967) - StDior, Cygnenoir, Trout (one more second needed)
01 Schnittke: Symphony 2 (St. Florian) (1979) - dzc4627

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
26 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
27 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
30 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
43 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
10 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
33 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
15 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
21 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
36 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
31 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
18 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Saariaho N / Schnittke CG 1

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
05 Ligeti: Lontano (1967) - StDior, Cygnenoir, Trout (one more second needed)
01 Schnittke: Symphony 2 (St. Florian) (1979) - dzc4627

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
26 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
27 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
30 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
43 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
10 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
15 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
21 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
36 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
31 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
18 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After tdc:

*Maderna / Ligeti: Lontano (3rd sec)*

*Nominated*:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Schnittke: Symphony 2 (St. Florian) (1979) - dzc4627

*Seconded*:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
26 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
27 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
30 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
43 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
19 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
19 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
10 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
15 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
21 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
36 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
31 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
18 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After ptr:

Gubaidulina / Kurtag

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Schnittke: Symphony 2 (St. Florian) (1979) - dzc4627

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
26 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
27 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
30 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
45 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
19 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
10 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
15 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
21 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
36 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
31 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
18 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After dogen
Britten TotS / Stockhausen M

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Schnittke: Symphony 2 (St. Florian) (1979) - dzc4627

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
27 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
21 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
30 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
45 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
19 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
10 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
21 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
36 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
31 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
18 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

After MS

Stockhausen Klang / Dallapiccola

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Schnittke: Symphony 2 (St. Florian) (1979) - dzc4627

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
27 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
22 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
30 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
38 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
45 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
19 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
10 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
21 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
36 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
31 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
18 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After Giocar

Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992) / Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Schnittke: Symphony 2 (St. Florian) (1979) - dzc4627

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
27 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
30 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
40 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
45 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
19 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
10 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
21 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
36 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
23 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
31 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
18 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

Dobry den, from Prague 

After Albert

Tavener / Glass Akhnaten

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Schnittke: Symphony 2 (St. Florian) (1979) - dzc4627

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
27 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
30 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
40 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
45 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
19 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
10 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
31 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
21 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
36 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
25 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
31 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
18 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Cygnenoir

Stockhausen/Nono

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Schnittke: Symphony 2 (St. Florian) (1979) - dzc4627

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
27 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
30 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
40 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
45 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
19 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
10 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
32 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
23 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
26 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
21 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
36 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
25 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
31 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
18 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After nathanb

Reich / Gubaidulina

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Schnittke: Symphony 2 (St. Florian) (1979) - dzc4627

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
27 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
30 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
40 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
46 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
19 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
10 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
32 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
26 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
21 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
36 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
25 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
31 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
18 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After GreenMamba:

Stravinsky / Duckworth

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Schnittke: Symphony 2 (St. Florian) (1979) - dzc4627

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
13 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
27 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
20 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
30 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
40 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
46 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
28 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
19 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
10 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
32 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
26 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
23 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
36 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
25 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
31 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
18 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After mmsbls

Hartmann Symphony 6/Birtwistle Secret Theatre

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Schnittke: Symphony 2 (St. Florian) (1979) - dzc4627

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
16 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
14 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
27 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
20 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
30 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
40 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
46 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
19 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
10 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
32 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
26 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
23 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
36 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
25 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
31 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
18 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After Mahlerian

*Gubaidulina / Barraqué*

*Nominated*:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Schnittke: Symphony 2 (St. Florian) (1979) - dzc4627

*Seconded*:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
17 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
14 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
27 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
20 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
30 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
40 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
*48 Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)*
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
19 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
10 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
32 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
_41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)_
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
26 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
23 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
36 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
25 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
31 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
18 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977) 
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)


----------



## ptr

New board

*Nominated*:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Schnittke: Symphony 2 (St. Florian) (1979) - dzc4627

*Seconded*:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
17 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
14 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
27 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
20 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
30 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
40 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
17 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
19 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
10 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
32 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
26 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
23 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
36 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
25 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
31 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
18 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SeptimalTritone

After ptr

Feldman For Philip Guston, Lachenmann

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Schnittke: Symphony 2 (St. Florian) (1979) - dzc4627

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
17 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
14 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
27 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
20 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
32 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
40 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
18 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
19 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
10 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
09 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
32 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
26 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
23 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
36 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
25 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
31 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
18 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

I still don't understand why AsianFetishTritone and myself are the only Lachenmann supporters. What a brilliant composer...


----------



## SeptimalTritone

ptr has voted for him I think too


----------



## GreenMamba

nathanb said:


> I still don't understand why AsianFetishTritone and myself are the only Lachenmann supporters. What a brilliant composer...


It's an opera. For those of us who hadn't heard it before, that's tough to fit in. And one listen isn't enough for me.


----------



## Guest

After sep

Pintscher / Murail

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Schnittke: Symphony 2 (St. Florian) (1979) - dzc4627

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
17 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
14 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
27 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
20 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
32 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
40 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
18 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
19 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
10 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
32 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
40 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
26 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
23 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
36 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
25 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
31 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
18 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

GreenMamba said:


> It's an opera. For those of us who hadn't heard it before, that's tough to fit in. And one listen isn't enough for me.


Ok, so would another work get votes faster? Because perhaps I've been mistaken to hold off on other Lachenmann noms as a result of observing the votes for this one...


----------



## ptr

SeptimalTritone said:


> ptr has voted for him I think too


Oh Yes I have, and more to come! I'll nom something Lachenmann tomorrow! And maybe something Goebbels or HK Gruber!

/ptr


----------



## Guest

ptr said:


> Oh Yes I have, and more to come! I'll nom something Lachenmann tomorrow! And maybe something Goebbels!
> 
> /ptr


My most recent listen to "stifters dinge" was quite splendid.


----------



## GreenMamba

nathanb said:


> Ok, so would another work get votes faster? Because perhaps I've been mistaken to hold off on other Lachenmann noms as a result of observing the votes for this one...


I'm hesitant to tell others how they should nominate, because I have no idea how it would do. Personally, I'd give him bonus attention due to reputation and nothing enshrined yet. When forced to choose among works I like, those are factors for me.


----------



## dzc4627

After: GreenMamba

Schnittke Symphony 1/ Stravinsky Septet

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Floyd: Susannah (1955) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Schnittke: Symphony 2 (St. Florian) (1979) - dzc4627

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
17 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
14 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
27 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
20 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
32 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
40 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
18 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
19 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
10 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
32 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
40 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
26 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
24 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
36 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
25 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
31 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
18 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After: dzc4627

I am withdrawing my nomination for the Floyd opera and subbing a new choice

Stravinsky: Septet (1953) / Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (Number 5 with Pure Tones) (1953)

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (Number 5 with Pure Tones) (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Schnittke: Symphony 2 (St. Florian) (1979) - dzc4627

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
17 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
14 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
27 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
20 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
32 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
40 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
18 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
19 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
10 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
32 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
40 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
14 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
26 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
26 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
36 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
25 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
31 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
18 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Albert
Shostakovich Viola / Schnittke (sec)


03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (Number 5 with Pure Tones) (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
02 Schnittke: Symphony 2 (St. Florian) (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
17 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
14 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
27 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
20 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
32 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
40 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
18 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
19 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
10 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
32 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
10 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
40 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
26 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
26 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
36 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
25 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
31 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
18 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## calvinpv

After MoonlightSonata
Norgard / Nono

03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (Number 5 with Pure Tones) (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
02 Schnittke: Symphony 2 (St. Florian) (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
17 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
14 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
16 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
27 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
20 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
32 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
40 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
18 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
19 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
10 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
*33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)*
*12 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8*
40 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
40 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
26 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
26 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
36 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
25 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
31 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
18 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After calvinpv

Messiaen/Birtwistle

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (Number 5 with Pure Tones) (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
02 Schnittke: Symphony 2 (St. Florian) (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
17 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
14 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
27 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
20 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
32 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
40 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
18 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
19 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
12 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
12 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
40 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
40 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
26 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
26 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
36 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
25 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
31 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
18 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

after nathanb

Partch / Duckworth


Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (Number 5 with Pure Tones) (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
02 Schnittke: Symphony 2 (St. Florian) (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
17 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
14 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
27 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
32 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
40 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
18 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
19 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
12 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
12 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
42 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
40 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
26 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
26 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
36 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
25 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
31 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
18 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After GM

Partch / Schnittke Concerto for Piano and Strings (nom)

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (Number 5 with Pure Tones) (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
02 Schnittke: Symphony 2 (St. Florian) (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)
01 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979) - tdc (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
17 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
14 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
27 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
32 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
40 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
18 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
19 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
12 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
12 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
44 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
40 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
26 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
26 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
36 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
25 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
31 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
18 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After tdc:

Barraqué / Saariaho Nymphéa

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (Number 5 with Pure Tones) (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
02 Schnittke: Symphony 2 (St. Florian) (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)
01 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979) - tdc (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
19 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
14 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
12 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
27 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
32 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
40 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
18 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
19 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
12 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
12 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
44 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
40 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
26 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
26 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
36 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
25 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
31 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
18 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After dogen:

Cage: Roaratorio (1979) / Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (Number 5 with Pure Tones) (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
02 Schnittke: Symphony 2 (St. Florian) (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)
01 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979) - tdc (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
19 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
14 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
14 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
27 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
32 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
40 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
18 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
19 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
12 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
12 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
44 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
40 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
26 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
26 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
37 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
25 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
31 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
18 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After Albert7:

Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (nom) / Lachenmann

*Nominated*:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (Number 5 with Pure Tones) (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
02 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71) - ptr (three more seconds needed)
02 Schnittke: Symphony 2 (St. Florian) (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)
01 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979) - tdc (three more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
19 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
14 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
14 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
27 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
32 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
40 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
19 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
19 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
12 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
12 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
44 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
40 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
26 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
26 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
37 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
25 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
31 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
26 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
18 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
RVW7 / Ustvolskaya

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (Number 5 with Pure Tones) (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
02 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71) - ptr (three more seconds needed)
02 Schnittke: Symphony 2 (St. Florian) (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)
01 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979) - tdc (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
19 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
14 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
14 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
27 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
32 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
40 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
19 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
19 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
12 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
12 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
44 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
40 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
26 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
26 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
37 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
25 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
18 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After MS

Lachenmann / Schnittke

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71) - ptr, nathanb (three more seconds needed)
02 Schnittke: Symphony 2 (St. Florian) (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)
02 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979) - tdc, nathanb (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
19 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
14 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
14 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
27 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
32 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
40 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
19 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
19 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
12 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
12 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
44 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
40 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
26 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
26 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
37 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
25 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
18 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After nathanb

Messiaen La Transfiguration / Schnittke St. Florian

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)
02 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979) - tdc, nathanb (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
19 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
14 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
14 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
27 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
32 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
40 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
19 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
19 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
12 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
44 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
40 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
26 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
26 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
37 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
25 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
18 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After cyg:

Partch / Feldman - For Philip Guston

Nominated:

03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)
02 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979) - tdc, nathanb (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:

26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
19 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
14 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
14 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
27 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
33 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
40 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
19 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
19 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
12 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
46 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
40 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
26 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
26 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
37 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
25 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
18 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After dogen:

Takemitsu / Adams H

Nominated:

03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)
02 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979) - tdc, nathanb (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:

26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
34 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
19 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
14 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
14 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
27 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
33 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
40 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
19 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
19 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
12 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
46 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
40 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
26 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
26 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
39 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
25 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
18 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

After mmsbls

Stockhausen Klang / Schnittke Symphony No.1

Nominated:

03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)
02 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979) - tdc, nathanb (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:

26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
34 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
19 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
14 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
14 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
27 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
33 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
40 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
19 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
19 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
12 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
46 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
40 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
26 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
39 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
25 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
18 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After GC

Murail / Partch

Nominated:

03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)
02 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979) - tdc, nathanb (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:

26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
34 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
19 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
14 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
14 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
27 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
33 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
40 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
19 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
19 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
12 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
47 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
40 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
26 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
39 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
25 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
18 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After GreenMamba:

Ustvolskaya / Partch

Nominated:

03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)
02 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979) - tdc, nathanb (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:

26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
34 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
19 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
14 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
14 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
27 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
33 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
40 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
19 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
19 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
12 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
*48 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)*
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
40 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
*41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)*
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
26 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
39 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
25 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
34 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
18 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After Paulie 

Clyne: The Violin (2009) / Babbitt: Philomel (1964)

Nominated:

03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)
02 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979) - tdc, nathanb (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:

26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
34 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
19 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
14 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
14 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
33 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
40 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
19 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
19 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
12 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
48 Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
40 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
26 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
39 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
25 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
34 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
18 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) 
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)

Nominated:

03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)
02 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979) - tdc, nathanb (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:

26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
34 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
19 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
14 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
14 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
27 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
11 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
33 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
40 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
19 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
19 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
12 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
40 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
26 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
39 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
25 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
34 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
18 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## musicrom

After PaulieGatto

Feldman CS / Schnittke S1

Nominated:

03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)
02 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979) - tdc, nathanb (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:

26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
34 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
19 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
14 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
14 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
27 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
33 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
40 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
19 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
19 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
12 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
40 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
26 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
39 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
25 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
34 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
18 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SeptimalTritone

After musicrom

Ferneyhough and Xenakis Tetras

Nominated:

03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)
02 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979) - tdc, nathanb (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:

26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
34 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
20 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
19 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
14 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
14 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
27 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
33 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
42 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
19 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
19 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
12 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
40 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
26 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
39 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
25 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
34 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

adding in Albert7's votes which I had posted after:

Nominated:

03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)
02 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979) - tdc, nathanb (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:

26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
34 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
19 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
14 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
14 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
33 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
42 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
19 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
19 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
12 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
40 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
26 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
39 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
25 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
34 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After PaulieGatto's corrected board

Adams Harmonium/Takemitsu Requiem

Nominated:

03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)
02 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979) - tdc, nathanb (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:

26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
19 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
14 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
14 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
33 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
42 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
19 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
19 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
12 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
40 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
26 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
40 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
25 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
34 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After Mahlerian:

*Goebbels (nom) / Lachenmann: Das Mädchen*

*Nominated*:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Goebbels: Surugate Cities (1994) - ptr (three more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)
02 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979) - tdc, nathanb (two more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
19 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
14 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
14 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
33 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
42 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
20 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
19 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
12 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
40 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
26 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
40 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
25 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
34 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## calvinpv

After ptr:

Ustvolskaya / Ferneyhough

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Goebbels: Surugate Cities (1994) - ptr (three more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)
02 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979) - tdc, nathanb (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
19 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
14 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
14 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
33 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
*43 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)*
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
20 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
19 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
12 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
40 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
26 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
40 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
25 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
*36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)*
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## omega

After calvinpv:

Stockhausen (KLANG) / Schnittke (Choir Concerto)

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Goebbels: Surugate Cities (1994) - ptr (three more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)
02 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979) - tdc, nathanb (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
19 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
14 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
14 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
33 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
43 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
20 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
19 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
12 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
40 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
26 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
40 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
25 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After omega
Schnittke concerto (sec) / Tavener

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Goebbels: Surugate Cities (1994) - ptr (three more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)
04 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979) - tdc, nathanb, MoonlightSonata (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
19 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
14 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
14 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
33 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
43 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
20 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
19 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
12 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
40 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
26 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
40 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
19 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After MS

Xenakis/Goebbels

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surugate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)
04 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979) - tdc, nathanb, MoonlightSonata (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
19 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
14 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
14 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
33 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
43 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
20 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
19 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
12 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
40 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
26 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
40 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
21 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After nb

Ligeti Lux / Lachenmann (sec)

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surugate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
05 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71) - ptr, nathanb, GreenMamba (one more second needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)
04 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979) - tdc, nathanb, MoonlightSonata (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
19 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
14 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
14 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
33 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
43 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
20 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
21 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
12 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
40 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
26 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
40 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
21 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
15 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

Manual voting via cEll. Add two points for Young's Well Tuned Piano and one point for Xenakis Tetras.


----------



## GreenMamba

Apres moi (Albert's votes)

Young / Xenakis Tet

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surugate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
05 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71) - ptr, nathanb, GreenMamba (one more second needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)
04 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979) - tdc, nathanb, MoonlightSonata (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
19 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
14 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
14 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
33 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
43 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
20 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
21 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
12 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
40 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
26 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
40 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
22 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
17 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Green:

Pintscher / Xenakis Nomos

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surugate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
05 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71) - ptr, nathanb, GreenMamba (one more second needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)
04 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979) - tdc, nathanb, MoonlightSonata (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
19 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
14 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
14 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
33 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
43 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
20 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
21 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
12 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
26 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
40 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
22 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
17 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## StDior

After dogen:

Ligeti Lontano / Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surugate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
05 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71) - ptr, nathanb, GreenMamba (one more second needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)
04 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979) - tdc, nathanb, MoonlightSonata (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
19 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
14 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
14 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
33 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
43 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
20 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
21 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
12 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
26 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
40 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
22 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
17 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After StDior

Saariaho N / Lachenmann (sec)

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surugate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)
04 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979) - tdc, nathanb, MoonlightSonata (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
19 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
14 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
14 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
33 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
43 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
20 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
21 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
12 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
26 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
40 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
22 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
17 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## dzc4627

After: tdc

Schnittke Symphony 1/ Stravinsky Septet

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surugate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)
04 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979) - tdc, nathanb, MoonlightSonata (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
19 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
14 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
14 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
33 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
43 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
20 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
21 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
12 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
36 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
27 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
40 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
22 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
17 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After dzc
Takemitsu Requiem / Stravisnky TRP

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surugate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)
04 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979) - tdc, nathanb, MoonlightSonata (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
19 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
14 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
14 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
33 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
43 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
20 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
06 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
21 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
12 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
36 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
27 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
42 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
22 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
17 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After MS

*Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz / Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (sec)*

*Nominated*:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surugate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

*Seconded*:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
19 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
14 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
14 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
33 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
43 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
20 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
08 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
21 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
12 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
36 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
27 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
42 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
22 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
17 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After ptr

Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992) / Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surugate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)


Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
19 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
14 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
14 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
33 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
10 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
45 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
20 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
08 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
21 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
12 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
36 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
27 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
42 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
22 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
17 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

After Albert

Berio: Coro (1974-76) / Feldman SQ2

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Berio: Coro (1974-76) - GioCar (three more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surugate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
19 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
14 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
14 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
33 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
45 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
20 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
08 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
21 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
12 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
36 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
27 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
42 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
22 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
17 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After GioCar:

Ferneyhough / Nørgård

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Berio: Coro (1974-76) - GioCar (three more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surugate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
19 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
14 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
14 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
33 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
47 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
20 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
08 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
21 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
36 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
27 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
42 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
22 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
17 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Hot dogs

47 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
42 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
42 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
38 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
36 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
36 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)


----------



## Guest

Thanks for nominating Coro 

After dogen

Berio/Saariaho

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
04 Berio: Coro (1974-76) - GioCar, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surugate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
19 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
14 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
14 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
33 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
47 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
20 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
08 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
21 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
39 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
36 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
08 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
27 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
42 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
22 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
17 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After nathanb

Young / Sessions

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
04 Berio: Coro (1974-76) - GioCar, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surugate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
19 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
14 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
14 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
33 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
47 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
20 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
08 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
21 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
39 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
36 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
09 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
27 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
42 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
22 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After GreenMamba

Berio Coro/Sessions Quartet

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
06 Berio: Coro (1974-76) - GioCar, nathanb, Mahlerian (one more second needed)
03 Goebbels: Surugate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
19 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
14 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
14 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
33 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
47 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
20 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
08 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
21 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
39 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
36 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
10 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
27 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
42 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
22 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After Mahlerian:

Adams H / Shostakovich P

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
06 Berio: Coro (1974-76) - GioCar, nathanb, Mahlerian (one more second needed)
03 Goebbels: Surugate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
38 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
19 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
14 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
23 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
14 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
33 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
47 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
20 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
08 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
21 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
39 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
36 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
10 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
27 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
42 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
22 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## senza sordino

I'm voting less and less now. I'm not doing my homework, I don't really want to. I'll continue to follow along, but vote very infrequently. I don't know most pieces nor have I even heard of some of the composers on this list. 

After mmsbls

Saariaho Nymphea / Britten cello

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
06 Berio: Coro (1974-76) - GioCar, nathanb, Mahlerian (one more second needed)
03 Goebbels: Surugate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
38 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
19 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
14 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
14 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
33 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
47 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
20 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
08 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
21 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
36 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
36 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
10 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
27 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
42 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
22 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

After senza sordino:

Berio Coro / Messiaen Chronochromie

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surugate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
38 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
19 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
08 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
14 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
14 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
33 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
47 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
20 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
08 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
21 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
37 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
32 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
36 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
10 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
27 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
42 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
22 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Messiaen: Chronochromie / Nancarrow

*Nominated*:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surugate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

*Seconded*:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
38 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
19 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
08 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
14 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
14 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
33 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
47 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
20 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
08 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
21 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
39 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
33 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
10 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
36 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
10 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
27 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
42 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
22 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Cage Roaratorio / Penderecki Utrenja

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surugate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
38 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
19 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
08 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
14 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
33 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
47 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
20 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
08 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
21 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
39 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
33 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
36 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
10 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
27 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
42 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
22 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## calvinpv

After Cygnenoir

Barraque / Schnittke Choir Concerto

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surugate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
38 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
*21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)*
08 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
14 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
33 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
47 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
20 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
08 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
21 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
39 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
33 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
*18 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)*
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
36 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
10 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
27 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
42 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
22 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Calvin
Xenakis T / Schnittke choir

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surugate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
38 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
08 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
14 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
17 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
33 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
47 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
20 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
08 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
21 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
39 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
33 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
36 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
10 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
27 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
42 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
24 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After MoonlightSonata

Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984) / Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surugate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
38 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
08 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
18 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
33 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
47 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
20 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
08 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
21 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
39 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
33 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
36 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
10 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
27 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
42 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
24 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

By my own discretion, at least, this nomination should be just fine. The five pieces for large orchestra are _significantly_ expanded editions of their 1945 original miniatures.

After bert7

Boulez/Maderna

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978) - nathanb (three more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surugate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
38 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
08 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
18 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
33 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
47 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
20 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
08 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
21 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
35 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
39 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
33 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
36 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
10 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
27 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
42 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
24 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After nathanb:

Takemitsu / Stravinsky S

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978) - nathanb (three more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surugate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
38 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
08 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
18 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
33 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
47 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
20 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
08 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
21 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
35 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
39 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
33 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
36 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
10 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
28 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
44 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
24 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After mmsbls

Boulez Notations/Britten Screw

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
04 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978) - nathanb, Mahlerian (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surugate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
38 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
08 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
18 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
29 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
33 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
47 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
20 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
08 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
21 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
35 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
39 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
33 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
36 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
10 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
28 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
44 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
24 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

We can call it Cinq Notations or Notations or Notations For Orchestra or whatever


----------



## Trout

After Mahlerian:

Boulez Notations / Schnittke CG 1

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
06 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978) - nathanb, Mahlerian, Trout (one more second needed)
03 Goebbels: Surugate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
38 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
08 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
18 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
29 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
33 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
47 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
20 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
20 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
08 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
21 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
35 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
39 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
33 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
35 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
36 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
10 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
28 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
44 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
24 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After Trout

Kurtag / Maderna

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
06 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978) - nathanb, Mahlerian, Trout (one more second needed)
03 Goebbels: Surugate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
38 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
08 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
18 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
29 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
23 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
33 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
47 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
20 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
08 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
21 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
39 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
33 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
35 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
36 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
10 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
28 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
44 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
24 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After GM

Schnittke CG1 / Dallapicolla

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
06 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978) - nathanb, Mahlerian, Trout (one more second needed)
03 Goebbels: Surugate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
38 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
08 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
18 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
29 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
33 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
47 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
20 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
08 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
21 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
16 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
39 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
33 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
37 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
36 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
10 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
28 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
44 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
24 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After tdc:

Maderna / Lutoslawski

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
06 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978) - nathanb, Mahlerian, Trout (one more second needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
38 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
08 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
18 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
29 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
33 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
47 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
20 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
08 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
21 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
38 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
39 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
33 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
37 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
36 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
10 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
28 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
44 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
24 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After dogen:

Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992) / Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
38 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
08 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
18 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
07 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
29 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
33 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
49 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
20 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
08 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
21 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
38 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
39 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
33 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
37 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
36 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
10 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
28 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
44 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
24 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## dzc4627

After: Albert7

Schnittke Symphony 1/ Takemitsu Requiem 

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
38 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
08 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
18 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
07 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
25 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
29 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
33 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
49 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
20 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
08 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
21 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
38 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
39 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
33 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
37 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
10 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
28 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
45 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
24 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mika

After: dzc4627

Ferneyhough Boulez

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
38 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
08 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
18 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
07 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
26 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
29 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
33 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
51 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
20 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
08 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
21 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
38 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
39 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
33 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
37 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
10 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
28 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
45 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
24 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After: Mika

*Xenakis: Tetras / Berio: Coro*

*Nominated*:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

*Seconded*:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
38 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
09 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
18 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
07 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
26 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
29 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
33 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
51 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
20 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
08 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
21 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
38 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
39 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
33 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
37 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
10 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
28 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
45 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

After our transylvanian friend

Boulez Notations / Ferneyhough

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
38 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
09 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
18 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
09 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
26 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
29 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
33 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
*52 Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)*
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
20 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
08 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
21 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
38 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
39 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
33 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
37 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
10 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
28 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
*45 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)*
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) 
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)


Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
38 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
09 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
18 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
09 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
26 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
29 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
19 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
33 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
20 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
08 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
21 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
38 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
39 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
33 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
37 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
10 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
28 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
45 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After GioCar

Berio/Dillon

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
38 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
18 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
09 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
26 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
29 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
24 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
33 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
20 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
08 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
21 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
38 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
39 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
33 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
37 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
10 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
28 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
45 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After nathanb:

Corigliano / Xenakis Tetras

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

26 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
38 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
18 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
09 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
26 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
29 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
26 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
33 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
20 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
08 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
21 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
38 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
39 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
33 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
37 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
10 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
28 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
45 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After Dogen

Takemitsu / Abrahamsen

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
38 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
18 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
09 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
26 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
29 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
26 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
33 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
20 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
08 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
21 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
38 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
39 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
33 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
37 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
10 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
28 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
47 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

Manual voting via cell. Add two points to enshrine Takemitsu and one point for Feldman's For Philip Guston.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Albert7's vote:

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
38 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
18 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
09 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
26 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
29 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
26 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
34 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
20 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
08 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
21 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
38 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
39 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
33 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
37 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
10 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
28 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
*49 Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)*
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997) 
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
38 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
18 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
09 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
26 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
29 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
14 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
26 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
34 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
20 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
08 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
21 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
38 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
39 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
33 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
37 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
10 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
28 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Albert
Cage AE / Shostakovich PC2

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
38 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
18 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
09 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
26 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
29 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
26 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
34 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
20 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
08 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
21 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
38 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
39 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
33 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
37 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
10 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
28 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

after MS:

*Pintscher / Lachenmann: Das Mädchen*

*Nominated*:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

*Seconded*:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
13 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
38 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
18 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
09 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
26 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
29 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
26 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
34 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
21 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
08 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
21 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
38 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
39 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
33 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
37 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
10 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
28 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Adams Harmonium / Gnarly Buttons

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
40 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
18 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
09 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
26 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
29 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
26 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
34 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
21 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
08 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
21 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
38 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
39 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
33 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
11 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
37 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
10 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
28 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## calvinpv

After Cygnenoir

Penderecki Utrenja / Sessions

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
40 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
18 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
09 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
26 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
29 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
26 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
34 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
21 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
08 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
21 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
38 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
39 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
33 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
*13 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)*
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
37 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
*11 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)*
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
28 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After calvinpv

Lachen/Mann

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
40 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
18 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
09 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
26 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
29 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
26 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
34 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
10 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
21 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
38 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
39 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
33 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
37 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
11 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
28 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After nathanb

Clyne: The Violin (2009) / Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
40 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
18 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
09 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
26 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
29 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
26 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
34 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
18 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
10 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
21 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
38 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
39 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
33 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
37 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
28 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

You're 4 minutes early, Bert. God help you.


----------



## GreenMamba

After Albert

Britten TotS / Holt

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
40 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
18 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
09 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
26 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
31 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
26 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
34 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
10 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
21 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
38 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
39 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
33 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
37 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
28 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
16 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## brotagonist

after GreenMamba

Schnittke 5 / Zimmermann

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
40 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
18 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
09 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
26 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
31 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
26 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
34 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
10 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
21 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
38 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
39 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
33 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
37 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
28 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After brotagonist:

Adams H / Stravinsky S

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
42 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
18 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
09 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
26 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
31 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
26 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
34 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
10 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
21 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
38 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
39 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
33 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
37 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
29 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After mmsbls
Pintscher / Britten TotS

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
42 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
18 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
09 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
26 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
26 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
34 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
10 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
21 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
38 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
39 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
33 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
46 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
37 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
29 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After MS:


Pintscher / Birtwistle Triumph

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
42 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
09 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
26 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
26 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
34 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
10 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
21 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
38 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
39 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
33 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
48 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
37 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
16 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
29 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Pintscher needs +1


----------



## SeptimalTritone

After dogen

Feldman For Philip Guston, Stockhausen Momente

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
42 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
09 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
26 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
26 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
36 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
10 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
21 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
38 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
39 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
33 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
48 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
37 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
29 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After SepTri

*Ligeti: Lux Aeterna / Pintscher (done)*

*Nominated*:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

*Seconded*:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
42 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
09 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
26 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
26 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
36 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
10 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
23 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
38 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
39 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
33 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
*49 Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)*
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
37 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
29 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)


----------



## ptr

New board

*Nominated*:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

*Seconded*:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
42 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
21 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
09 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
26 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
26 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
36 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
10 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
23 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
38 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
39 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
33 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
37 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
29 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

After Vlad III

Maderna / Babbitt

(breaking my rule...)

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Goeyvaerts: Nummer 5 met zuivere tonen (1953) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
42 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
22 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
09 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
26 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
26 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
36 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
10 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
23 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
40 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
39 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
33 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
37 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
29 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After GioCar

Doing a new nomination here...

Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) / Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
42 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
22 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
09 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
26 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
26 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
38 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
10 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
23 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
40 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
39 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
33 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
25 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
37 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
29 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After Albert

Reich / Nancarrow

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
42 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
22 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
09 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
26 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
26 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
38 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
10 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
23 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
40 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
39 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
34 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
37 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
29 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## StDior

After tdc

Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 / Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
42 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
22 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
09 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
26 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
26 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
38 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
10 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
23 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
40 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
39 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
34 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
37 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
39 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
29 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

Deleted after re-do below


----------



## StDior

After tdc (correction)

Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 / Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
42 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
22 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
09 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
26 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
26 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
38 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
10 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
23 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
40 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
39 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
34 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
*39 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)*
*38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)*
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
29 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After StDior (re-doing)

Corigliano / Pauline Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas And Marilyn Monroe In Recognition Of Their Desperation (1970) [new nom]

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970) - GreenMamba (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
42 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
22 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
09 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
26 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
28 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
38 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
10 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
23 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
40 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
39 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
34 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
39 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
29 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After GreenMamba:

Adams H / Shostakovich P

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970) - GreenMamba (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
44 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
22 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
09 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
26 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
28 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
38 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
10 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
23 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
40 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
39 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
34 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
39 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
24 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
29 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
27 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After mmsbls:

Corigliano / Xenakis Tetras

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970) - GreenMamba (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
44 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
22 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
09 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
26 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
38 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
10 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
23 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
40 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
39 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
34 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
39 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
24 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
29 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After dogen

Stockhausen/Boulez

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970) - GreenMamba (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
44 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
22 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
11 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
10 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
26 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
38 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
10 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
23 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
40 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
39 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
34 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
39 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
24 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
32 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
29 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mika

After nathanb

Adams Berio

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970) - GreenMamba (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
22 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
12 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
10 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
26 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
38 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
10 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
23 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
40 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
39 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
34 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
33 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
39 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
24 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
32 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
29 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Nono / Nancarrow

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970) - GreenMamba (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
22 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
12 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
10 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
26 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
38 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
10 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
23 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
40 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
39 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
35 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
39 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
24 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
32 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
29 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After PaulieGatto

Stravinsky Rake/Messiaen Chronochromie

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970) - GreenMamba (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
22 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
12 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
10 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
26 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
38 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
10 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
23 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
40 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
40 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
35 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
39 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
24 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
32 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
29 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After Mahlerian

Clyne: The Violin (2009) / Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970) - GreenMamba (three more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
22 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
12 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
10 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
38 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
10 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
23 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
40 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
40 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
35 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
39 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
24 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
32 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
29 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After BertieSeven

Oliveros (sec) / Maderna

*Nominated*:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970) - GreenMamba: ptr (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

*Seconded*:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
22 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
12 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
10 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
38 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
10 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
23 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
41 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
40 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
35 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
27 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
39 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
24 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
32 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
29 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
KLANG / Reich

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970) - GreenMamba: ptr (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
22 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
12 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
10 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
38 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
10 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
23 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
41 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
40 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
35 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
39 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
24 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
34 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
29 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

So. Who wants to be the lucky fellow to tell Albert that he's wasting votes?


----------



## GreenMamba

nathanb said:


> So. Who wants to be the lucky fellow to tell Albert that he's wasting votes?


I was going to ask whether works were still being checked. That ones rather obvious of course.


----------



## Guest

GreenMamba said:


> I was going to ask whether works were still being checked. That ones rather obvious of course.


A lot of works have come in close under the threshold (40-45% or so), but no big issues yet. Albert may feel free to keep on voting for Clyne, but I'm pretty sure no work has yet required 60+ points for enshrinement, so now that he's at 30 points for the lady, it is nigh inconceivable that any future votes will have the slightest meaning.


----------



## Guest

I still wonder how this is checked? - I may have voted +50% on a piece but it would be unintentional.


----------



## Guest

dogen said:


> I still wonder how this is checked? - I may have voted +50% on a piece but it would be unintentional.


Click Search Thread. Then click Advanced Search. Search a username of your choice. See all their posts in this thread. In some cases, read through. To get a general idea, Ctrl+F (+composer name) is helpful.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

After Moonlight
Messiaen Chronochromie/ Berio Coro

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970) - GreenMamba: ptr (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
22 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
10 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
38 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
10 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
23 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
41 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
42 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
35 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
39 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
24 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
34 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
29 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Septimal

Shostakovich PC 2 / Adams H

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970) - GreenMamba: ptr (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
47 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
22 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
10 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
38 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
10 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
23 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
41 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
42 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
35 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
39 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
34 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
29 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

after Cyg

Adams H / Lachenmann K

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970) - GreenMamba: ptr (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
*49 Adams: Harmonium (1981)*
22 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
10 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
38 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
11 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
23 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
41 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
*42 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)*
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
35 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
05 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
39 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
34 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
29 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)


----------



## mmsbls

After GreenMamba:

Silvestrov / Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970) - GreenMamba: ptr (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
49 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
22 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
10 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
38 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
11 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
11 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
23 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
41 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
42 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
35 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
06 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
39 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
18 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
34 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
29 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After mmsbls:

Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) / Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970) - GreenMamba: ptr (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
49 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
22 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
10 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
39 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
13 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
11 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
23 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
41 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
42 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
14 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
35 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
06 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
39 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
18 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
34 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
29 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Albert7

Messiaen/Maderna

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970) - GreenMamba: ptr (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
49 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
22 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
10 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
39 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
13 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
11 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
23 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
42 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
42 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
35 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
06 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
39 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
12 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
18 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
34 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
29 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After nathanb
Sessions / Lachenmann K

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970) - GreenMamba: ptr (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
49 Adams: Harmonium (1981)
22 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
10 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
13 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
39 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
13 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
23 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
42 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
42 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
35 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
06 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
39 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
18 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
34 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
29 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

After MoonlightSonata

Boulez Notations / Feldman CS

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970) - GreenMamba: ptr (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
12 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
14 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
39 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
13 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
23 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
42 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
42 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
35 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
06 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
39 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
18 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
34 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
29 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Giocar:

Maderna / Ligeti Lux

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970) - GreenMamba: ptr (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
12 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
14 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
39 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
13 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
12 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
24 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
42 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
35 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
06 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
39 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
18 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
34 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
29 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After dogen:

Schnittke CPS / Lachenmann K

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970) - GreenMamba: ptr (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
12 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
14 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
39 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
13 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
13 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
24 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
42 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
35 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
13 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
39 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
18 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
34 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
29 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After tdc:

*Nørgård / Messiaen: Chronochromie *

*Nominated*:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970) - GreenMamba: ptr (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

*Seconded*:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
12 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
14 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
39 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
13 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
13 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
24 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
43 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
35 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
39 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
18 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
34 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
29 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After ptr:

Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011) / Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970) - GreenMamba: ptr, Albert7 (one more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
12 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
14 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
39 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
13 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
13 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
24 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
43 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
35 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
39 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
18 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
34 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
29 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Somehow I always end up... After Albert

Schnittke/Saariaho

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970) - GreenMamba: ptr, Albert7 (one more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
12 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
14 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
39 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
13 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
13 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
24 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
43 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
35 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
39 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
40 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
18 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
34 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
29 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After nathanb

Stravinsky S / Shostakovich P

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970) - GreenMamba: ptr, Albert7 (one more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
12 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
14 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
39 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
13 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
13 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
24 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
43 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
35 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
39 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
40 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
18 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
34 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
31 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
36 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After mmsbls

Ustvolskaya / Messy Birds (sec)

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
02 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58) - Albert7, GreenMamba (twomore seconds needed)
04 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970) - GreenMamba, ptr, Albert7 (one more second needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
12 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
14 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
39 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
13 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
13 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
23 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
24 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
43 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
35 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
39 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
40 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
18 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
34 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
31 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
38 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After GreenMamba

Ligeti Double Concerto/Boulez Notations

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
02 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58) - Albert7, GreenMamba (twomore seconds needed)
04 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970) - GreenMamba, ptr, Albert7 (one more second needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
14 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
39 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
13 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
22 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
13 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
24 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
43 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
35 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
39 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
40 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
18 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
34 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
31 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
38 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Mahlerian:

Maderna / Kurtag

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
02 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58) - Albert7, GreenMamba (twomore seconds needed)
04 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970) - GreenMamba, ptr, Albert7 (one more second needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
14 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
39 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
13 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
13 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
24 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
46 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
43 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
35 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
39 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
40 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
18 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
34 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
31 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
38 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mika

After dogen:

Messiaen / Goebbels (sec)

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb, Mika (one more seconds needed)
02 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58) - Albert7, GreenMamba (twomore seconds needed)
04 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970) - GreenMamba, ptr, Albert7 (one more second needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
14 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
39 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
13 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
13 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
24 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
17 Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
46 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
45 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
35 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
39 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
40 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
18 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
34 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
31 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
38 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## brotagonist

after Mika:

Lutosławski / Messiaen Catalogue (sec)

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb, Mika (one more seconds needed)
03 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58) - Albert7, GreenMamba, brotagonist (one more second needed)
04 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970) - GreenMamba, ptr, Albert7 (one more second needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
14 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
39 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
13 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
13 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
24 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
19 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
46 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
45 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
35 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
39 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
40 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
16 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
18 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
34 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
31 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
38 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

after Bro:

*Shostakovich: Viola Sonata / Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (3rd sec)*

*Nominated*:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb, Mika (one more seconds needed)
04 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970) - GreenMamba, ptr, Albert7 (one more second needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

*Seconded*:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
14 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
39 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
13 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
13 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
24 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
19 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
46 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
45 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
35 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
39 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
40 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
18 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
34 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
31 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
38 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
23 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Post-ptrtum
Silvestrov / Xenakis NA

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb, Mika (one more seconds needed)
04 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970) - GreenMamba, ptr, Albert7 (one more second needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
14 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
39 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
13 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
13 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
08 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
24 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
19 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
46 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
45 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
35 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
39 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
40 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
34 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
31 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
38 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Moonlight

Ligeti Lontano / Schnittke Choir

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb, Mika (one more seconds needed)
04 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970) - GreenMamba, ptr, Albert7 (one more second needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
14 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
39 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
13 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
13 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
24 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
19 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
46 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
45 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
35 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
39 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
40 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
34 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
31 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
38 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

After Cygnenoir

Stockhausen Klang / Babbitt

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb, Mika (one more seconds needed)
04 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970) - GreenMamba, ptr, Albert7 (one more second needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
14 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
39 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
13 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
13 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
24 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
19 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
46 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
45 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
35 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
39 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
40 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
36 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
31 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
38 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After the click and clack brothers on car talk

Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) / Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb, Mika (one more seconds needed)
04 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970) - GreenMamba, ptr, Albert7 (one more second needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
14 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
41 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
13 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
13 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
24 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
19 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
46 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
46 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
12 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
35 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
39 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
40 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
36 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
31 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
38 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After Albert

Murail / Glass Akhnaten

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb, Mika (one more seconds needed)
04 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970) - GreenMamba, ptr, Albert7 (one more second needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
14 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
41 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
13 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
13 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
24 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
19 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
46 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
46 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
35 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
39 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
40 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
36 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
31 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
38 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After GreenMamba

Nono/Oliveros

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb, Mika (one more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
21 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
14 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
41 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
13 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
13 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
24 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
19 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
46 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
46 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
05 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
13 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
39 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
40 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
36 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
31 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
38 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After nathanb:

Penderecki Utrenja / Barraqué

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb, Mika (one more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
14 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
41 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
13 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
13 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
10 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
24 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
19 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
46 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
46 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
05 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
39 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
40 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
36 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
31 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
38 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Edited because TalkClassical is black magic


----------



## Guest

Nathan, I think you just caught me "pending"?


----------



## Guest

dogen said:


> Nathan, I think you just caught me "pending"?


What the deuce.


----------



## StDior

After dogen:

Ligeti Lontano / Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb, Mika (one more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
14 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
41 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
13 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
13 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
12 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
24 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
19 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
46 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
46 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
05 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
26 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
40 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
40 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
36 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
31 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
38 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After StDior:

Rautavaara / Duckworth

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb, Mika (one more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
22 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
14 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
41 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
13 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
13 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
12 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
24 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
19 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
46 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
46 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
05 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
40 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
40 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
36 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
31 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
38 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

After mmsbls:

Ustvolskaya / Maderna

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb, Mika (one more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
22 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
14 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
41 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
13 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
13 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
12 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
24 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
19 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
47 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
46 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
05 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
40 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
40 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
14 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
36 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
31 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
40 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After Giocar:

Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984) / Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb, Mika (one more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
22 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
14 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
43 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
13 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
13 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
12 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
24 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
19 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
47 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
46 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
05 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
40 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
40 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
15 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
36 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
31 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
40 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Albert
Schnittke choir / Crumb (nom)

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
01 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979) - MoonlightSonata (three more seconds needed)
03 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb, Mika (one more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
22 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
14 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
43 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
13 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
13 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
12 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
24 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
19 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
47 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
46 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
05 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
40 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
40 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
15 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
36 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
31 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
40 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mika

After MS

Maderna Ligeti +1 missing point to Goebbels

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
01 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979) - MoonlightSonata (three more seconds needed)
04 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb, Mika (one more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
22 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
14 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
43 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
13 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
22 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
13 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
24 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
19 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
49 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
46 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
16 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
05 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
40 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
40 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
15 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
36 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
31 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
40 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After Mika

*Lachenmann: Das Mädchen / Messiaen: La Transfiguration*

*Nominated*:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
01 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979) - MoonlightSonata (three more seconds needed)
04 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb, Mika (one more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

*Seconded*:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
22 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
14 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
43 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
13 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
24 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
13 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
24 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
19 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
49 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
46 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
17 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
05 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
24 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
40 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
40 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
15 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
36 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
31 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
40 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Salonen / Crumb Makro

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979) - MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (two more seconds needed)
04 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb, Mika (one more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
22 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
14 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
43 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
13 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
24 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
13 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
24 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
19 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
49 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
46 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
17 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
05 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
15 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
26 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
40 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
40 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
15 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
36 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
31 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
40 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Cygnenoir:

Maderna / Penderecki Utrenja

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979) - MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (two more seconds needed)
04 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb, Mika (one more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
22 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
14 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
43 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
13 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
24 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
13 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
24 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
19 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
51 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
46 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
17 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
05 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
26 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
40 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
40 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
15 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
36 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
31 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
40 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Cream o' tha crop

51 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
46 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
43 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
42 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
40 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
40 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
40 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
36 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)


----------



## Guest

After dogen

Maderna / Crumb

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979) - MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir, nathanb (one more second needed)
04 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb, Mika (one more second needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
22 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
14 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
43 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
13 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
24 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
13 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
24 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
19 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
*53 Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)*
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
*46 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)*
17 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
05 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
26 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
40 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
40 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
15 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
36 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
31 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
40 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)

Current Board:

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979) - MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir, nathanb (one more second needed)
04 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb, Mika (one more second needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
22 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
14 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
43 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
13 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
24 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
13 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
24 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
19 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
46 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
17 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
05 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
26 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
40 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
40 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
15 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
36 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
31 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
40 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After nathanb

Messiaen Chronochromie / Salonen

Current Board:

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979) - MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir, nathanb (one more second needed)
04 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb, Mika (one more second needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
24 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
22 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
14 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
43 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
13 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
24 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
13 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
24 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
19 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
48 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
17 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
05 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
40 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
40 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
15 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
36 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
31 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
40 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After GreenMamba:

Stravinsky S / Dallapiccola

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979) - MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir, nathanb (one more second needed)
04 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb, Mika (one more second needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
25 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
22 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
14 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
43 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
13 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
24 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
13 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
24 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
19 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
48 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
17 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
05 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
40 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
40 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
15 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
36 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
33 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
40 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After mmsbls

Messiaen Chronochromie/Stravinsky Rake

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979) - MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir, nathanb (one more second needed)
04 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb, Mika (one more second needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
25 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
22 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
14 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
*43 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)*
13 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
24 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
13 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
24 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
19 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
*50 Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)*
17 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
05 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
40 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
40 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
15 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
36 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
33 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
40 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

Manual voting via cell. Add two points for Grime and one point for Duckworth.


----------



## GreenMamba

For Albert after Mahlerian

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979) - MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir, nathanb (one more second needed)
04 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb, Mika (one more second needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
16 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
25 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
23 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
14 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
43 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
13 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
16 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
24 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
13 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
24 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
19 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
17 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
05 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
40 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
40 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
15 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
36 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
33 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
40 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)


Messiaen joins the 4-works club:

Ligeti 6
Adams, Boulez, Messiaen, Shostakovich 4 each


----------



## SeptimalTritone

After GreenMamba writing in Albert's vote:

Feldman For Philip Guston, Cage Roaratorio

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979) - MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir, nathanb (one more second needed)
04 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb, Mika (one more second needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
25 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
23 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
14 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
45 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
13 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
16 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
24 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
13 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
24 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
19 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
17 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
05 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
40 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
40 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
15 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
36 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
33 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
40 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After Sep:

*Ligeti: Lux Aeterna / Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1*

*Nominated*:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979) - MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir, nathanb (one more second needed)
04 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb, Mika (one more second needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

*Seconded*:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
25 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
23 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
14 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
45 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
13 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
16 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
24 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
13 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
26 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
19 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
17 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
05 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
16 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
41 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
40 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
15 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
36 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
33 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
40 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Penderecki U / Schnittke CG1

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979) - MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir, nathanb (one more second needed)
04 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb, Mika (one more second needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
25 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
23 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
14 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
45 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
13 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
16 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
24 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
13 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
26 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
19 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
17 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
05 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
29 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
42 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
40 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
15 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
36 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
33 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
40 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Moonlight

Penderecki No. 7 / Ligeti Lux

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979) - MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir, nathanb (one more second needed)
04 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb, Mika (one more second needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
25 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
23 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
14 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
45 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
13 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
16 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
24 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
13 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
27 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
19 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
17 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
05 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
42 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
40 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
15 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
36 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
33 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
40 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mika

After Cygnenoir

Feldman Lachenmann

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979) - MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir, nathanb (one more second needed)
04 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb, Mika (one more second needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
25 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
23 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
14 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
47 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
13 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
16 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
25 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
13 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
27 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
19 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
17 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
05 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
42 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
40 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
15 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
36 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
33 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
40 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Mika

Xenakis / Xenakis

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979) - MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir, nathanb (one more second needed)
04 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb, Mika (one more second needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
25 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
23 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
14 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
47 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
13 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
16 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
25 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
13 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
27 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
19 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
17 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
05 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
32 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
42 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
40 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
15 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
36 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
33 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
40 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
25 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After dogen

Schnittke/Saariaho

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979) - MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir, nathanb (one more second needed)
04 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb, Mika (one more second needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
25 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
23 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
14 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
47 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
13 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
16 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
25 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
13 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
27 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
19 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
17 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
05 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
42 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
42 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
15 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
36 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
33 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
40 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
25 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## calvinpv

After nathanb

Lachenmann Kontrakadenz/Schnittke Symphony 5

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979) - MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir, nathanb (one more second needed)
04 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb, Mika (one more second needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
25 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
23 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
14 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
47 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
13 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
16 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
25 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
*15 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)*
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
27 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
19 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
17 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
05 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
42 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
42 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
*31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)*
15 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
36 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
33 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
40 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
25 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

Manual voting via cell. Add two for Feldman for Philip Guston and one for Feldman Crippled Symmetry.


----------



## dzc4627

After: calinpv

Schnittke S1/ Stravinsky Septet

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979) - MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir, nathanb (one more second needed)
04 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb, Mika (one more second needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
25 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
23 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
14 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
47 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
13 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
16 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
25 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
15 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
27 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
19 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
17 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
05 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
42 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
44 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
15 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
36 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
34 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
40 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
25 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

First, Philip Guston would have been enshrined before dzc's vote.

Albert's Feldmans

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979) - MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir, nathanb (one more second needed)
04 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb, Mika (one more second needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
25 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
23 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
*49 Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)*
13 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
16 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
25 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
15 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
27 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
19 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
17 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
05 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
*42 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)*
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
*42 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
44 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)* _Was 42 at the time_
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
15 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
36 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
34 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
40 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
25 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)


----------



## GreenMamba

after dzc and A7

Dallipiccola / Duckworth

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979) - MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir, nathanb (one more second needed)
04 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb, Mika (one more second needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
24 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
16 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
25 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
15 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
27 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
19 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
17 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
05 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
42 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
44 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74) Was 42 at the time
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
15 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
36 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
34 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
40 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
25 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After Greenmamba:

Shostakovich P / Silvestrov

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979) - MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir, nathanb (one more second needed)
04 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb, Mika (one more second needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
24 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
16 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
25 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
15 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
27 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
19 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
17 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
05 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
42 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
44 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74) Was 42 at the time
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
15 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
36 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
34 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
40 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
25 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After mmsbls

Schnittke S1 / Lutoslawski

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979) - MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir, nathanb (one more second needed)
04 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb, Mika (one more second needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
20 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
24 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
16 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
25 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
15 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
27 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
20 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
17 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
05 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
42 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
46 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
15 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
36 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
34 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
40 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
25 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After dogen
Dillon / Crumb

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979) - MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir, nathanb (one more second needed)
04 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb, Mika (one more second needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
18 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
24 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
16 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
25 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
15 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
27 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
20 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
17 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
05 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
42 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
46 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
15 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
36 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
34 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
40 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
25 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After MooSo

*Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' / Crumb: Makrokosmos (3rd sec)*

*Nominated*:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
04 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb, Mika (one more second needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

*Seconded*:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
18 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
24 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
16 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
25 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
15 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
27 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
20 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
17 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
05 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
28 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
44 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
42 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
46 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
15 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
36 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
34 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
40 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
25 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

After ptr

Reich / KLANG

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
04 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb, Mika (one more second needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
18 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
24 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
13 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
16 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
25 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
15 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
27 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
20 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
17 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
05 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
44 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
42 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
46 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
15 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
37 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
34 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
40 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
25 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After Giocar

Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) / Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
04 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) - ptr, nathanb, Mika (one more second needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
18 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
24 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
17 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
25 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
15 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
27 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
20 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
17 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
05 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
44 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
42 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
46 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
15 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
37 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
34 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
40 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
25 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After Albert

Schnittke Symphony 1 / Goebbels (sec)

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
18 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
24 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
05 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
17 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
25 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
15 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
27 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
20 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
17 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
05 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
44 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
42 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
48 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
15 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
37 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
34 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
40 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
25 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After tdc

Zimmermann/Goebbels

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
18 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
24 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
17 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
25 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
15 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
27 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
20 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
17 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
05 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
44 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
42 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
48 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
15 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
37 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
34 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
26 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
40 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
25 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After nathanb:

Tavener / Schnittke Symphony No. 1

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
18 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
24 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
17 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
25 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
15 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
27 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
20 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
17 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
05 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
44 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
42 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
49 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
15 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
37 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
34 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
28 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
40 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
25 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After PG

Oliveros / Britten TotS

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
33 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
18 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
24 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
17 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
10 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
25 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
15 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
27 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
20 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
17 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
07 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
44 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
42 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
49 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
15 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
37 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
34 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
28 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
40 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
25 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After GM

Schnittke Symphony No. 1 / Kernis

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
33 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
18 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
24 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
17 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
25 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
15 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
27 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
20 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
17 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
07 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
*44 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)*
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
42 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
*51 Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)*
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
15 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
37 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
34 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
28 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
40 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
25 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)


----------



## Guest

New Board


Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
33 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
18 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
24 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
17 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
25 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
15 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
27 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
20 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
17 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
07 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
44 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
42 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
15 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
37 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
34 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
28 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
40 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
25 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After dogen:

Stravinsky S / Duckworth

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
33 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
18 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
17 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
25 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
15 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
27 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
20 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
17 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
07 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
44 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
42 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
15 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
37 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
28 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
40 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
25 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

*Goebbels / Shostakovich PC2*

*Nominated*:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

*Seconded*:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
33 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
18 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
17 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
23 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
25 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
15 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
27 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
20 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
17 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
07 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
44 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
42 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
15 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
30 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
37 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
28 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
40 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
25 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After ptr:

Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) / Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
24 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
33 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
18 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
17 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
25 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
15 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
27 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
20 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
17 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
07 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
44 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
42 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
17 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
30 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
37 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
28 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
40 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
25 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Albert
Britten cello / Oliveros

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
33 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
18 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
17 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
25 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
15 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
27 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
20 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
17 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
08 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
44 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
42 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
17 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
30 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
37 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
28 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
40 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
25 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Moonlight

Messiaen Transfiguration / Tavener

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
33 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
18 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
17 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
25 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
15 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
27 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
20 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
19 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
08 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
44 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
08 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
42 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
17 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
30 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
37 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
40 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
25 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After Cygnenoir:

Shostakovich P / Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
33 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
18 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
17 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
25 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
15 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
27 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
20 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
19 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
08 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
44 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
09 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
42 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
17 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
32 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
37 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
40 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
25 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

after mmsbls

Ligeti Lux / Saariaho N.

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
33 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
18 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
17 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
25 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
15 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
29 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
20 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
19 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
08 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
45 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
09 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
42 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
17 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
32 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
37 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
40 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
25 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After GreenMamba

Saariaho Nymphea/Sessions String Quartet 2

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
33 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
18 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
17 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
25 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
15 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
29 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
20 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
19 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
08 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
47 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
09 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
42 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
32 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
37 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
40 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
25 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## calvinpv

After Mahlerian

Lutoslawski/Boulez Notations

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
*14 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)*
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
33 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
18 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
17 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
25 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
15 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
29 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
*22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)*
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
19 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
08 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
47 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
09 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
42 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
32 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
37 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
40 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
25 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## StDior

After Mahlerian

Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1/Ligeti: Lontano

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
13 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
33 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
18 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
17 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
25 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
15 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
29 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
20 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
19 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
08 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
47 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
09 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
44 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
32 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
37 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
40 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
25 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After dior

Boulez/Stockhausen

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
15 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
33 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
18 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
17 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
25 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
15 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
29 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
20 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
19 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
08 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
47 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
09 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
44 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
32 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
40 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
25 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After nathanb:

Saariaho / Xenakis Nomos

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
15 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
33 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
18 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
15 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
17 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
25 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
15 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
29 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
20 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
19 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
08 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
49 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
09 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
44 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
32 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
40 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After PG:

Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) / Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
15 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
33 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
18 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
18 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
25 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
15 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
29 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
20 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
19 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
14 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
08 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
49 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
09 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
44 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
32 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
40 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After A7:

Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' / Murail

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
15 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
33 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
18 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
18 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
25 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
15 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
29 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
20 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
19 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
08 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
51 Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
09 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
44 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
32 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
40 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

I think that's Nymphéa enshrined? Could someone oblige please?

(Techno limitation!)


----------



## GioCar

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)


----------



## GioCar

New board with calvinpv's votes which have been skipped

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
16 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
33 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
18 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
18 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
25 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
15 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
29 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
19 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
08 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
09 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
44 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
32 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
40 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After GioCar
Ustvolskaya / Ligeti Lux

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
16 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
33 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
18 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
18 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
25 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
15 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
30 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
19 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
08 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
09 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
44 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
32 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
42 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After MS

*Lachenmann / Lachenmann*

*Nominated*:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

*Seconded*:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
16 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
33 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
04 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
18 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
18 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
27 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
30 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
19 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
08 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
09 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
44 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
32 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
42 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Schnittke CG 1 / Crumb M

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
19 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
16 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
33 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
18 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
18 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
27 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
30 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
19 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
08 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
09 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
46 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
32 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
42 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Cygnenoir

Messiaen/Birtwistle

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
16 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
20 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
16 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
33 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
18 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
18 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
27 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
30 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
08 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
09 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
46 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
32 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
42 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

Manual voting via cell. Add 2 points to Secret Theatre for Birtwistle and one for Triumph of Time by Birtwistle.


----------



## mmsbls

After Albert7 (and adding votes)

Stravinsky S / Shostakovich P

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
16 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
33 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
30 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
18 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
18 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
27 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
30 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
08 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
09 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
46 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
42 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After mmsbls

Corigliano / Murail 

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
23 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
16 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
33 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
18 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
18 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
27 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
30 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
08 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
09 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
46 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
42 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After GreenMamba

Stravinsky Septet/Babbitt Philomel

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
24 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
16 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
33 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
18 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
18 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
27 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
30 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
08 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
09 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
46 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
29 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
42 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mahlerian:

Schnittke Concerto / Tavener

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
24 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
22 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
16 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
33 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
18 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
18 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
27 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
30 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
15 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
08 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
09 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
48 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
42 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After PG:


Nørgård / Barraqué

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
24 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
16 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
33 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
18 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
18 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
27 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
30 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
16 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
37 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
17 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
08 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
09 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
48 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
42 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After D:

*Murail / Nono*

*Nominated*:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

*Seconded*:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
24 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
16 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
33 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
18 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
18 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
27 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
30 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
38 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
17 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
08 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
09 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
48 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
42 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After ptr:

Reich / Schnittke CPS

*Nominated*:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

*Seconded*:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
24 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
16 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
33 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
18 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
18 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
27 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
30 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
38 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
17 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
08 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
48 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
42 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Schnittke CG1 / Schnittke P&S

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
24 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
16 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
33 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
18 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
18 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
27 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
30 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
38 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
17 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
08 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
*50 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)*
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
42 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
24 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
16 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
33 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
18 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
18 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
27 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
30 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
38 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
17 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
08 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
30 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
42 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

Corrected board adding in my votes:

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
24 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
16 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
33 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
18 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
18 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
27 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
30 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
38 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
17 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
08 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
41 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
11 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
42 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc

Crumb Vox / Prokofiev

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
24 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
16 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
33 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
17 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
18 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
27 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
30 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
38 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
17 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
08 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
11 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
42 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

Manual voting. Add two for Feldman string quartet and one for Grime.


----------



## Guest

After Bert7

Nono/Lachenmann

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
24 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
16 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
33 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
19 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
19 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
30 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
40 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
17 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
08 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
28 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
11 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
42 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After nathanb:

Rautavaara / Schnittke: Concerto

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
24 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
16 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
33 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
19 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
19 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
30 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
40 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
17 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
08 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
30 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
42 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## StDior

After mmsbls:

Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 / Ligeti: Lux Aeterna

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
24 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
16 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
33 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
19 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
19 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
31 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
40 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
17 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
08 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
30 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
35 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
42 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After StDior

Ustvolskaya / Tippett

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
24 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
16 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
33 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
19 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
19 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
31 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
22 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
40 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
17 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
08 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
30 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
35 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
44 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After GreenMamba

Britten Screw/Messiaen Meditations

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
24 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
16 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
19 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
19 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
16 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
31 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
23 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
35 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
40 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
17 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
08 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
30 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
35 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
44 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tortkis

After Mahlerian 

Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz / Nancarrow

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
24 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
16 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
19 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
19 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
18 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
31 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
23 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
36 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
40 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
17 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
08 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
30 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
12 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
35 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
44 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After tortkis:

Ustvolskaya / Schaeffer / Henry

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
24 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
13 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
16 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
19 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
19 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
18 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
31 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
23 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
36 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
40 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
17 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
08 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
30 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
35 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
46 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

After PaulieGatto

Ustvolskaya / Berio

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
24 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
16 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
16 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
17 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
19 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
19 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
18 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
31 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
23 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
36 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
40 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
17 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
08 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
30 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
35 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
48 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I'm in a Cagey mood today.
After GioCar
Cage / Cage

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
24 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
16 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
19 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
19 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
18 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
25 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
31 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
23 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
36 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
40 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
17 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
08 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
30 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
35 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
48 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## omega

After MoonlightSonata
Ligeti: Double COncerto / Rautavaara

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
24 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
16 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
19 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
08 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
19 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
18 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
27 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
31 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
23 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
36 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
40 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
17 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
08 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
31 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
35 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
48 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After omega

*Oliveros / Goebbels*

*Nominated*:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

*Seconded*:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
24 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
16 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
19 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
19 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
18 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
27 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
31 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
23 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
36 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
40 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
17 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
31 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
35 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
48 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Proms Fanatic

After ptr

Shostakovich PC #2/Ellerby

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
01 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
24 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
16 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
19 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
19 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
18 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
27 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
14 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
31 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
23 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
36 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
40 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
17 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
31 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
48 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
15 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Proms Fanatic (Welcome!)

Ligeti Lontano / Yoshimatsu

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
01 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
24 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
16 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
19 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
19 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
18 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
27 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
31 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
23 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
36 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
40 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
17 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
31 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
48 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After CN:

Nancarrow / Dallapicolla

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
01 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
24 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
16 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
19 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
19 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
18 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
16 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
27 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
31 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
23 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
40 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
17 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
31 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
48 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After tdc:

Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) / Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
01 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
24 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
17 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
19 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
19 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
18 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
27 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
31 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
23 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
40 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
17 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
31 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
31 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
48 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)After CN:


----------



## brotagonist

after Albert7:

Prokofiev / Schnittke 5

Nominated:
03 Benjamin: Shadowlines (2001) - 20centrfuge, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
01 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
24 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
17 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
19 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
19 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
18 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
27 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
31 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
23 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
40 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
17 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
31 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
48 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Also removing Benjamin as it has been more than two weeks. Great composer. Just didn't feel like the time for *that* work, imo.

After brotagonist

Saariaho/Goebbels

Nominated:
01 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
24 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
17 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
19 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
19 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
18 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
27 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
31 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
23 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
40 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
17 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
31 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
48 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After nathan


Ligeti Lontano / Ligeti Lux

Nominated:
01 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
24 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
17 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
19 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
19 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
18 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
27 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
32 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
23 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
40 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
17 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
31 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
48 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After dogen:

Stravinsky S / Rautavaara


Nominated:
01 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
24 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
17 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
19 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
19 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
18 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
27 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
32 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
23 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
40 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
17 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
32 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
48 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

after mmsbls

Norgard / Ustvo

Nominated:
01 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
24 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
17 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
19 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
10 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
19 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
18 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
27 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
32 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
23 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
40 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
32 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
49 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

after il mamba verde

Ustvolskaya / Goebbels

Nominated:
01 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
24 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
17 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
19 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
19 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
18 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
27 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
32 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
23 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
40 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
*44 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)*
32 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
*51 Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)*
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)


Nominated:
01 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
24 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
17 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
19 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
19 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
18 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
27 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
32 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
23 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
40 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
32 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

Coming up on 100!

After GioCar

Nono Prometeo/Boulez Notations

Nominated:
01 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
24 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
19 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
19 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
18 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
27 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
32 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
23 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
42 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
32 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After Mahlerian

*Dallapiccola / Petrassi*

*Nominated*:
01 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

*Seconded*:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
24 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
19 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
19 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
18 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
27 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
32 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
04 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
23 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
42 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
32 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

After ptr

Prokofiev/Messiaen's Birds

Nominated:
01 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
24 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
19 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
19 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
18 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
27 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
32 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
23 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
42 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
31 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
46 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
32 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

Manual voting. Add two for Grime and one for Nono.


----------



## Guest

Say please or we don't.


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Albert7

Prokofiev / Penderecki 7

Nominated:
01 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
24 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
19 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
21 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
18 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
27 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
32 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
23 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
43 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
48 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
32 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Cygnenoir
Ligeti Lontano / Saariaho

Nominated:
01 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
24 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
19 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
21 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
18 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
27 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
32 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
23 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
43 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
48 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
32 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
19 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After MoonlightSonata

Lachenmann/Zimmermann

Nominated:
01 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
24 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
25 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
19 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
21 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
27 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
32 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
23 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
43 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
48 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
32 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After nathanb:

Shostakovich P / Duckworth

Nominated:
01 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
24 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
12 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
19 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
21 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
27 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
32 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
23 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
43 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
48 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
32 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
39 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

after mmsbls

Prokofiev / Donatoni

_I can't easily execute the ceremony from my iPad. _

Nominated:
01 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
24 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
19 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
21 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
27 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
32 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
23 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
*43 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)*
19 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
*50 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)*
32 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
39 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## brotagonist

after GreenMamba

Xenakis Nomos / Ligeti Double

Nominated:
01 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
24 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
19 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
20 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
21 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
28 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
32 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
23 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
43 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
50 Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
32 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
39 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
28 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)


After brotagonist:

Ginastera H / Schnittke CPS

Nominated:
01 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
24 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
19 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
21 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
28 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
32 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
23 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
43 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
18 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
39 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
28 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After tdc

Messiaen Meditations/Sessions Quartet

Nominated:
01 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
24 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
23 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
19 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
21 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
28 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
32 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
25 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
43 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
18 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
39 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
28 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Mahlerian

Barraqué / Penderecki Utrenja

Nominated:
01 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic
03 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979) - dzc4627, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
24 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
19 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
21 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
28 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
32 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
25 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
43 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
19 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
39 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
28 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## StDior

After dogen

Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" / Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2

Nominated:
01 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
24 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
27 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
19 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
21 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
28 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
32 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
26 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
25 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
43 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
19 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
05 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
40 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
28 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After StDior

Boulez: Pli selon pli / López: La Selva (1998)

Nominated:
01 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
24 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
28 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
19 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
21 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
28 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
32 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
27 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
25 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
43 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
19 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
05 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
40 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
42 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
28 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After BertieSeven

*Messiaen: Médications / Stravinsky: Septet *

*Nominated*:
01 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic

*Seconded*:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
24 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
28 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
19 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
21 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
28 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
32 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
27 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
27 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
43 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
19 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
05 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
40 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
43 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
28 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Post-ptrtum
Ligeti LA / Pend Utrenja

Nominated:
01 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
24 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
28 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
19 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
21 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
28 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
34 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
27 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
27 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
43 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
20 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
05 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
40 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
43 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
28 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## dzc4627

After: Albert

Schnittke 2/ Stravinsky Septet

Nominated:
01 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
24 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
28 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
05 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
19 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
25 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
21 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
28 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
32 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
27 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
25 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
43 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
19 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
40 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
43 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
28 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After dzc

Crumb Makrokosmos / Glass Akhnaten

Nominated:
01 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
24 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
28 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
19 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
21 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
28 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
32 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
27 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
25 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
43 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
19 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
40 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
17 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
43 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
28 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Fixing board now that I've been awake for more than 10 minutes...

After Cygnenoir

Stockhausen/Xenakis

Nominated:
01 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
24 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
28 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
19 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
21 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
28 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
34 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
27 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
27 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
43 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
20 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
32 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
40 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
19 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
44 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
29 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After nathanb:

Stravinsky S / Rautavaara

Nominated:
01 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
24 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
28 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
19 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
21 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
28 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
34 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
27 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
27 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
43 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
20 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
33 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
40 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
19 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
46 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
29 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After mmsbls:

Penderecki: Utrenja / Ligeti: Lontano

Nominated:
01 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
24 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
21 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
28 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
19 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
21 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
15 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
28 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
34 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
27 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
27 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
43 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
33 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
40 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
19 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
46 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
29 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After dogen

Birtwistle ToT / Henze

Nominated:
01 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
24 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
23 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
28 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
19 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
21 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
28 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
34 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
27 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
27 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
43 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
33 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
40 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
19 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
46 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
29 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After GreenMamba

Ligeti Double Concerto/Stravinsky Rake

Nominated:
01 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
24 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
23 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
28 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
19 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
21 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
34 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
27 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
27 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
43 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
33 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
32 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
40 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
19 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
46 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
29 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

Manual vote. Two for Grime and one for Babbitt.


----------



## ptr

After Mahlerian adding in A7's vote

*Goebbels / Reich*

*Nominated*:
01 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic

*Seconded*:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
25 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
23 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
28 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
19 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
23 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
34 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
27 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
27 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
43 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
33 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
33 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
40 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
19 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
46 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
29 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Proms Fanatic

After ptr

Stravinsky Septet/Ligeti Lux Aeterna

Nominated:
01 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
25 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
23 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
28 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
26 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
19 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
23 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
35 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
27 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
27 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
43 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
33 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
33 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
40 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
19 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
48 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
29 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After PF
Britten cello / Ellerby (sec)

Nominated:
02 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
25 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
23 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
28 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
19 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
23 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
35 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
27 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
27 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
43 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
33 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
33 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
40 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
19 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
48 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
29 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
19 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tortkis

After MoonlightSonata

Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 / Young

Nominated:
02 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
25 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
23 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
28 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
21 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
23 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
21 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
35 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
27 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
27 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
43 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
33 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
33 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
40 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
19 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
48 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
29 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
20 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mika

After Tortkis

Goebbels Ligeti

Nominated:
02 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
25 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
23 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
28 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
21 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
23 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
35 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
27 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
27 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
43 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
33 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
33 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
40 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
19 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
48 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
29 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
20 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Reich / Shostakovich PC 2

Nominated:
02 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
25 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
23 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
28 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
21 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
23 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
35 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
27 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
27 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
43 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
33 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
35 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
41 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
19 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
48 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
29 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
20 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Cygnenoir

Boulez/Birtwistle

Nominated:
02 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
25 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
24 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
21 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
23 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
35 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
27 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
27 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
43 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
33 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
35 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
41 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
19 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
48 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
29 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
20 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## dzc4627

After: nathanb

Stravinsky Septet/ Schnittke Symph 2

Nominated:
02 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
25 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
24 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
21 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
23 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
35 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
27 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
27 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
43 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
33 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
35 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
41 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
19 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
50 Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
29 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
20 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)

Nominated:
02 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
25 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
24 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
21 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
23 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
35 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
27 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
27 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
43 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
33 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
35 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
41 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
19 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
29 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
20 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After dzc4627:

Shostakovich P / Silvestrov

Nominated:
02 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
25 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
24 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
15 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
21 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
23 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
35 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
27 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
27 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
43 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
33 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
35 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
43 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
19 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
29 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
20 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After the main man:

Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) / Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)

Nominated:
02 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
25 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
24 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
16 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
23 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
35 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
27 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
27 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
43 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
33 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
35 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
43 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
19 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
29 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
20 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

after Albert

Young / Babbitt

Nominated:
02 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
26 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
24 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
16 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
23 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
35 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
27 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
27 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
43 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
33 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
35 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
43 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
19 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
29 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
22 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After GM

Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (nom) / López

Nominated:
02 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951) - tdc (3 more seconds needed)
02 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
26 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
24 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
16 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
23 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
35 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
27 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
18 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
43 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
33 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
35 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
43 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
19 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
29 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
22 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

After tdc:

Carter / Murail

Nominated:
04 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951) - tdc, Trout (2 more seconds needed)
02 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
26 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
24 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
16 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
23 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
35 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
27 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
19 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
43 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
33 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
35 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
43 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
19 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
29 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
22 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Ligeti Lontano / Shost PC2

Nominated:
04 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951) - tdc, Trout (2 more seconds needed)
02 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
26 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
24 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
16 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
23 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
28 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
24 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
35 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
27 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
19 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
43 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
33 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
35 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
44 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
19 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
29 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
22 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After MS

*Lachenmann: Das Mädchen / Murail*

*Nominated*:
04 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951) - tdc, Trout (2 more seconds needed)
02 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed

*Seconded*:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
26 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
11 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
24 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
16 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
23 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
24 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
30 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
24 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
35 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
27 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
20 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
43 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
33 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
35 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
44 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
19 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
29 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
22 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

After ptr

Kurtág / Rendering
tbc after his vote - ok confirmed

Nominated:
04 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951) - tdc, Trout (2 more seconds needed)
02 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
26 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
12 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
24 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
16 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
23 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
30 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
24 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
35 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
27 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
20 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
43 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
33 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
35 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
44 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
19 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
29 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
22 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After GioCar

Carter/Saariaho

Nominated:
06 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951) - tdc, Trout, nathanb (one more second needed)
02 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
26 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
12 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
24 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
16 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
23 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
30 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
24 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
35 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
27 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
20 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
43 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
33 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
35 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
44 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
19 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
28 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
29 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
22 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Proms Fanatic

After nathanb

Shostakovich PC 2/Vaughan Williams 7

Nominated:
06 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951) - tdc, Trout, nathanb (one more second needed)
02 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
26 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
12 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
24 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
16 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
23 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
30 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
24 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
35 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
27 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
20 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
43 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
33 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
35 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
46 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
19 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
29 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
22 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

Manual voting. Add two for Grime and one for Young


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Albert7

Shostakovich PC 2 / Zimmermann

Nominated:
06 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951) - tdc, Trout, nathanb (one more second needed)
02 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
26 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
12 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
24 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
16 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
25 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
30 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
24 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
35 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
27 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
20 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
43 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
19 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
33 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
35 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
48 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
19 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
29 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After PG

*Nørgård / Carter (sec)*

*Nominated*:
02 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
26 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
12 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
24 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
07 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
16 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
25 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
30 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
24 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
35 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
27 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
20 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
43 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
33 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
35 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
48 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
19 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
29 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Voting please from Ancient Device: Ligeti Lontano / Murail

Molto grazie!


----------



## ptr

After me; dogen's vote

Ligeti Lontano / Murail

*Nominated*:
02 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
26 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
12 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
24 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
07 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
16 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
25 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
30 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
26 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
35 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
27 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
43 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
33 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
35 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
48 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
19 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
30 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
29 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Thanks ptr.
I can't be the only one with technical difficulties... Can I??!!


----------



## Guest

dogen said:


> Thanks ptr.
> I can't be the only one with technical difficulties... Can I??!!


No. But you can be the only one saying please


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After dogen
Tavener / Lux Aeterna

Nominated:
02 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
26 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
12 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
24 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
07 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
16 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
25 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
30 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
26 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
36 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
27 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
43 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
33 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
35 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
48 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
19 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
32 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
29 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mika

After MS

Ligeti Feldman

Nominated:
02 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
26 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
12 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
24 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
07 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
17 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
25 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
30 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
28 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
36 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
27 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
43 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
33 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
35 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
48 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
19 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
32 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
29 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Nono / Birtwistle TToT

Nominated:
02 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
26 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
12 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
18 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
07 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
17 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
25 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
30 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
28 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
36 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
21 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
27 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
45 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
33 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
35 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
48 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
19 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
32 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
29 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After GioCar

Cage/Messiaen

Nominated:
02 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
26 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
12 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
07 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
17 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
25 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
30 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
28 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
36 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
27 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
45 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
33 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
35 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
48 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
19 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
32 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
29 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

after nathanb:

Dallapicolla / Carter

Nominated:
02 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
26 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
12 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
08 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
17 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
23 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
25 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
30 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
28 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
36 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
27 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
45 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
33 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
35 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
48 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
19 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
32 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
29 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

after tdc:

Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) / Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)

Nominated:
02 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
26 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
12 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
08 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
25 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
25 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
30 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
28 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
36 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
27 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
45 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
33 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
35 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
48 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
19 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
32 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
29 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## StDior

after Albert7:

Ligeti: Lontano / Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2

Nominated:
02 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
26 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
12 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
08 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
25 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
25 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
30 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
30 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
36 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
27 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
45 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
33 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
35 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
49 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
19 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
32 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
29 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
16 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After StDior
Yoshimatu / Raut

Nominated:
02 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
26 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
12 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
08 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
25 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
25 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
30 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
30 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
36 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
27 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
45 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
35 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
49 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
19 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
32 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
29 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
18 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After MS

Nono / Goebbels

*Nominated*:
02 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
26 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
12 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
08 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
25 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
16 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
25 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
30 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
30 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
36 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
27 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
47 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
35 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
49 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
19 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
32 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
29 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
18 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After ptr


xenakis / xenakis

Nominated:
02 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
26 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
12 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
08 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
25 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
16 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
25 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
30 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
30 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
36 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
27 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
47 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
35 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
49 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
19 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
32 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
31 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
31 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
18 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After \dogen

Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011) / Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)

Nominated:
02 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
26 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
12 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
08 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
25 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
16 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
30 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
30 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
36 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
27 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
47 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
35 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
49 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
19 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
32 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
31 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
31 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
18 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Just fyi, Albert, you're 25 of 27 on Grime now, as well. Might be time to tweak that indeterminate voting program of yours.


----------



## Guest

After Bert7

Xenakis/Nono

Nominated:
02 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)
02 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968) - nathanb (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
26 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
12 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
08 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
25 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
16 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
30 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
30 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
36 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
27 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
48 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
35 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
49 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
19 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
32 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
31 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
31 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
18 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After nathanb:

Shostakovich PC 2 / Stockhausen Momente

Nominated:
02 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)
02 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968) - nathanb (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
26 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
12 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
08 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
25 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
16 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
30 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
30 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
36 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
27 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
48 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
35 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
51 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
20 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
32 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
31 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
31 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
18 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After PaulieGatto

Nono Prometeo/Babbitt Philomel

Nominated:
02 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)
02 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968) - nathanb (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
12 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
08 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
25 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
16 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
30 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
30 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
36 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
27 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
50 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
35 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
51 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
20 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
32 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
31 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
31 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
18 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Proms Fanatic

Is it possible to add Nono and Shostakovich PC 2 to the list now as they are both so far ahead of anything else?


----------



## GioCar

After Mahlerian

Goebbels / Nono Prometeo

Nominated:
02 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)
02 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968) - nathanb (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
12 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
08 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
25 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
30 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
30 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
36 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
27 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
51 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
35 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
51 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
20 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
32 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
31 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
31 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
18 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

Proms Fanatic said:


> Is it possible to add Nono and Shostakovich PC 2 to the list now as they are both so far ahead of anything else?


Now they are in a perfect tie, but according to the rules we should wait until one gets 7 points more than the other.

Likely they are going to be enshrined together.


----------



## Proms Fanatic

GioCar said:


> Now they are in a perfect tie, but according to the rules we should wait until one gets 7 points more than the other.
> 
> Likely they are going to be enshrined together.


Yeah I know it's breaking the rules but to me it just seems silly that we are repeatedly voting for works that have clearly been recommended ahead of anything else on the list.

Let's just hope it doesn't get to something like 100-100!


----------



## ptr

After GioCar

Nono / Xenakis: Kraanerg (sec)

*Nominated*:
02 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)
03 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968) - nathanb; ptr (two more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
12 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
08 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
25 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
30 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
30 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
36 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
27 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
53 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
35 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
51 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
18 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
20 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
32 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
31 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
31 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
18 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Shost viola / Shost PC2

Nominated:
02 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)
03 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968) - nathanb; ptr (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
12 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
28 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
08 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
25 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
30 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
30 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
30 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
36 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
27 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
52 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
35 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
52 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
20 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
20 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
32 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
31 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
31 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
18 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Won't Shost and Nono need breathing apparatus soon?


----------



## Proms Fanatic

After MoonlightSonata
Britten Cello / Hartmann #6

Nominated:
02 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)
03 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968) - nathanb; ptr (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
12 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
08 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
25 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
31 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
30 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
30 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
36 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
27 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
52 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
35 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
52 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
20 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
20 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
32 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
31 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
31 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
18 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After PF

Carter / Xenakis (sec)

Nominated:
02 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)
04 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968) - nathanb; ptr; dogen (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
12 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
10 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
25 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
31 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
30 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
30 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
36 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
27 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
52 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
35 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
52 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
20 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
20 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
32 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
31 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
31 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
18 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

Manual voting. Add two for Feldman's String Quartet 2 and 1 for Reich.


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Albert7

Shosty PC2 (No Nono...yet) / Reich

Nominated:
02 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)
04 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968) - nathanb; ptr; dogen (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
14 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
12 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
10 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
27 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
31 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
30 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
30 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
36 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
27 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
52 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
54 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
20 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
20 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
32 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
 07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
31 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
31 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
18 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Cygnenoir

Stravinsky/Berio

Nominated:
02 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)
04 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968) - nathanb; ptr; dogen (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
15 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
12 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
10 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
27 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
31 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
30 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
30 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
36 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
27 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
52 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
54 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
20 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
20 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
32 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
31 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
31 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
18 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After nathanb:

Shostakovich P/ Schnittke: Concerto

Nominated:
02 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)
04 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968) - nathanb; ptr; dogen (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
15 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
12 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
10 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
27 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
31 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
30 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
30 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
36 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
27 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
52 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
14 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
19 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
56 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
20 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
20 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
32 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
31 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
31 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
18 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After mmsbls and a day and a half when the site was down for me

Ligeti Lux / Sessions

Nominated:
02 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)
04 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968) - nathanb; ptr; dogen (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
15 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
12 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
10 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
27 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
31 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
30 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
30 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
38 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
27 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
52 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
14 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
20 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
56 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
20 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
20 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
32 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
31 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
31 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
18 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After GreenMamba

Sessions String Quartet 2/Messiaen Meditations

Nominated:
02 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)
04 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968) - nathanb; ptr; dogen (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
15 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
12 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
10 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
27 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
31 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
30 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
30 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
38 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
52 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
14 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
56 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
20 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
20 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
32 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
31 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
31 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
18 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After Mahlerian

Crumb V / Schnittke CPS

Nominated:
02 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)
04 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968) - nathanb; ptr; dogen (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
15 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
12 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
10 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
22 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
27 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
31 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
26 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
30 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
30 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
38 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
52 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
56 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
20 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
20 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
32 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
31 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
31 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
18 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## arpeggio

*Paris Sketches*

I have been following this thread and I really like it. It has introduced me to many new composers.

I have been disappointed that with all of the entries I have made no one has nominated a band work until Proms Fanatic nominated the Ellerby: _Paris Sketches_. Yeah :clap:

I recently performed this work with the National Concert Band. It was an awesome experience. This is a traditional work that is extremely well orchestrated for band. It has, like with so many contemporary works, some really neat rhythms.

I really do not understand the rules for the thread but I would love to second it.


----------



## Guest

04 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, arpeggio (one more second needed)

(And a vote for another piece)

Any clearer? See first post for rules...


----------



## tdc

arpeggio said:


> I have been following this thread and I really like it. It has introduced me to many new composers.
> 
> I have been disappointed that with all of the entries I have made no one has nominated a band work until Proms Fanatic nominated the Ellerby: _Paris Sketches_. Yeah :clap:
> 
> I recently performed this work with the National Concert Band. It was an awesome experience. This is a traditional work that is extremely well orchestrated for band. It has, like with so many contemporary works, some really neat rhythms.
> 
> I really do not understand the rules for the thread but I would love to second it.


No problem - you can pick one other work from the list if you like, (in addition to Ellerby) and add a point to it too if you want. Just put in your post

Ellerby / (whatever other work you like)

and one of us will add your points to the board.


----------



## Guest

After tdc

Carter / Kurtag

Nominated:
02 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)
04 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968) - nathanb; ptr; dogen (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
15 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
12 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
22 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
27 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
31 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
30 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
30 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
38 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
52 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
13 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
56 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
20 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
20 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
32 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
31 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
31 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
18 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tortkis

After dogen

Schaeffer/Henry / Holt

Nominated:
02 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)
04 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968) - nathanb; ptr; dogen (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
15 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
12 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
22 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
27 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
31 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
20 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
30 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
30 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
38 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
52 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
56 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
20 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
20 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
32 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
31 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
31 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
18 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After tortkis
Schnittke Symph 2 / Feldman SQ2

Nominated:
02 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)
04 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968) - nathanb; ptr; dogen (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
15 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
12 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
22 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
28 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
31 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
20 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
30 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
30 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
38 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
52 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
56 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
20 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
20 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
32 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
31 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
31 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
18 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mika

After MS

Shosty PC / Ligeti

Nominated:
02 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)
04 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968) - nathanb; ptr; dogen (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
15 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
12 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
18 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
22 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
28 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
31 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
20 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
30 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
31 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
38 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
52 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
58 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
20 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
20 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
32 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
31 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
31 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
18 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Boulez Notations / Shostakovich

Nominated:
02 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)
04 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968) - nathanb; ptr; dogen (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
15 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
12 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
22 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
28 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
31 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
20 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
30 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
31 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
*38 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)*
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
*38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)*
*52 Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)*
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
*59 Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)*
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
20 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
*38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)*
20 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
32 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
31 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
31 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
18 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)


Nominated:
02 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)
04 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968) - nathanb; ptr; dogen (one more second needed)


Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
15 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
12 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
22 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
28 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
31 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
20 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
30 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
31 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
38 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
20 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
20 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
32 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
31 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
31 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
18 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

Happy for enshrining Prometeo without my direct final vote.

I saw its world première (the final version) when I was in my 20s. One of the most exciting experience in my (musical) life.


----------



## ptr

after GioCar (Adding arpeggio's second for Ellerby!)

*Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 / Hartmann: Symphony No. 6*

*Nominated*:
02 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, arpeggio (one more second needed)
04 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968) - nathanb; ptr; dogen (one more second needed)

*Seconded*:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
15 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
12 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
22 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
28 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
20 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
30 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
31 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
38 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
20 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
20 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
32 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
31 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
31 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
18 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## StDior

After ptr

Ligeti: Lontano / Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian"

Nominated:
02 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, arpeggio (one more second needed)
04 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968) - nathanb; ptr; dogen (one more second needed)


Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
15 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
12 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
22 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
28 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
20 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
30 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
38 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
11 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
20 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
20 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
32 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
31 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
31 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
18 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After stdior

Lachenmann/Xenakis

Nominated:
02 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, arpeggio (one more second needed)
04 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968) - nathanb; ptr; dogen (one more second needed)


Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
15 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
12 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
22 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
28 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
20 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
38 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
11 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
20 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
20 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
32 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
31 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
18 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Proms Fanatic

After Stdior

Tippett Fantasia/Tipper Symphony 3 (also added arpeggio's score to Ellerby)

Nominated:
04 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, arpeggio (one more second needed)
02 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic
04 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968) - nathanb; ptr; dogen (one more second needed)


Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
15 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
12 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
22 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
28 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
20 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
30 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
38 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
11 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
20 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
20 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
32 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
31 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
31 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
18 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Proms

Ligeti Lux / Schnittke Choir

Nominated:
04 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, arpeggio (one more second needed)
02 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic (three more seconds needed)
04 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968) - nathanb, ptr, dogen (one more second needed)

Seconded:
27 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
15 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
12 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
22 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
28 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
20 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
30 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
40 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
11 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
20 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
20 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
32 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
31 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
31 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
18 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After dogen

Holt / Abrahamsen

Nominated:
04 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, arpeggio (one more second needed)
02 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic (three more seconds needed)
04 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968) - nathanb, ptr, dogen (one more second needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
15 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
12 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
22 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
28 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
30 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
40 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
11 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
20 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
20 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
32 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
31 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
31 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
18 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After GreenMamba

Berio (after Schubert)/Ligeti Lux Aeterna

Nominated:
04 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, arpeggio (one more second needed)
02 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic (three more seconds needed)
04 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968) - nathanb, ptr, dogen (one more second needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
15 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
14 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
22 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
28 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
30 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
41 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
11 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
20 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
20 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
32 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
31 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
31 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
18 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After Mahlerian (and adding nathanb's dropped votes):

Dallapiccola / Duckworth

Nominated:
04 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, arpeggio (one more second needed)
02 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic (three more seconds needed)
04 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968) - nathanb, ptr, dogen (one more second needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
15 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
14 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
22 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
34 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
27 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
28 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
41 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
11 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
20 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
20 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
32 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
31 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
18 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After mms
Tippet / Xenakis (both sec)

Nominated:
04 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, arpeggio (one more second needed)
04 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
15 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
14 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
22 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
34 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
27 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
28 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
41 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
27 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
11 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
20 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
20 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
32 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
05 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
18 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mika

After MS

Ligeti lux / Salonen

Nominated:
04 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, arpeggio (one more second needed)
04 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
15 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
14 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
22 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
34 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
27 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
28 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
43 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
11 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
20 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
20 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
32 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
05 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
18 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After Mika

(vote at Apple Store with Izzy's input manually this time j/k)

Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) / Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)

Nominated:
04 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, arpeggio (one more second needed)
04 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
15 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
14 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
22 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
34 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
27 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
30 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
43 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
11 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
20 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
20 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
32 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
06 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
18 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After A7

*Xenakis: Tetras / Murail*

*Nominated*:
04 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, arpeggio (one more second needed)
04 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
15 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
14 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
22 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
34 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
27 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
30 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
43 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
22 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
11 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
20 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
20 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
32 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
06 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
34 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
18 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Ligeti Lux Aeterna / Berio Rendering

Nominated:
04 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, arpeggio (one more second needed)
04 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
15 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
22 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
34 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
27 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
30 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
*45 Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)*
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
*38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)*
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
11 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
20 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
*38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)*
20 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
32 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
06 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
18 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)

Nominated:
04 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, arpeggio (one more second needed)
04 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
15 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
22 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
34 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
27 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
30 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
11 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
20 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
20 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
32 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
06 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
18 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Proms Fanatic

After Cygnenoir

Shostakovich Viola/Tavener

Nominated:
04 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, arpeggio (one more second needed)
04 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
15 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
20 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
22 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
34 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
22 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
27 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
30 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
11 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
22 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
20 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
33 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
06 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
18 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Prom

Boulez/Dillon

Nominated:
04 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, arpeggio (one more second needed)
04 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
15 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
22 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
34 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
27 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
30 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
11 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
22 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
20 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
33 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
06 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
18 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After nathanb

Carter / Duckworth

Nominated:
04 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, arpeggio (one more second needed)
04 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
15 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
22 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
34 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
30 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
22 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
11 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
22 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
20 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
33 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
06 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
18 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Mamba

Murail / Penderecki: Utrenja

Nominated:
04 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, arpeggio (one more second needed)
04 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
15 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
22 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
22 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
34 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
30 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
18 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
23 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
11 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
22 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
20 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
33 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
06 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
18 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After dogen

Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) / Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)

Nominated:
04 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, arpeggio (one more second needed)
04 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
15 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
22 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
34 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
30 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
20 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
23 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
11 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
22 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
20 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
33 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
06 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
18 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Albert
Yoshimatu / Schnittke choir

Nominated:
04 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, arpeggio (one more second needed)
04 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
15 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
22 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
34 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
30 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
20 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
23 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
11 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
22 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
20 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
33 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
06 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## arpeggio

Let's see if I do this correctly

After MoonlightSonata

I am nominating the Hindemith Symphony in Bb/Voting for Crumb: Vox Balaenae.

I would add the Symphony in Bb to the nominated below.

Nominated:
04 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, arpeggio (one more second needed)
04 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)
02 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

And I would increase the Crumb from 22 to 23.

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
15 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
23 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
34 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
30 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
20 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
23 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
11 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
22 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
20 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
33 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
06 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64) 


If I did this wrong please correct.


----------



## GioCar

^^^ Perfect!

After arpeggio

Murail / KLANG

Nominated:
04 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, arpeggio (one more second needed)
02 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio (three more seconds needed)
04 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
15 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
23 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
34 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
30 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
20 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
11 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
22 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
39 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
20 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
33 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
06 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After GioCar

*Goebbels / Xenakis: Kraanerg *

*Nominated*:
04 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, arpeggio (one more second needed)
02 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio (three more seconds needed)
04 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
15 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
18 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
23 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
34 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
30 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
20 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
11 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
22 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
39 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
20 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
33 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Schnittke Choir / Cage Roaratorio

Nominated:
04 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, arpeggio (one more second needed)
02 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio (three more seconds needed)
04 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
15 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
23 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
34 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
30 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
20 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
11 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
22 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
39 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
20 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
33 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
07 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Cygnenoir

Xenakis: Kraanerg / Carter

Nominated:
04 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, arpeggio (one more second needed)
02 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio (three more seconds needed)
04 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
15 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
15 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
23 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
34 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
30 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
20 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
11 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
22 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
39 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
20 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
33 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
09 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After dogen

Stravinsky/Stockhausen

Nominated:
04 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, arpeggio (one more second needed)
02 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio (three more seconds needed)
04 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
15 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
15 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
23 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
34 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
30 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
27 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
20 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
11 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
22 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
20 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
33 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
09 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

Add two for Feldman's String Quartet 2 and one point for arpeggio's Hindemith nomination.


----------



## GreenMamba

After Albert (and adding)

Britten ToTS / Kurtag

Nominated:
04 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, arpeggio (one more second needed)
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
04 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
15 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
15 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
23 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
34 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
32 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
28 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
20 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
11 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
22 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
20 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
33 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
09 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## calvinpv

GreenMamba

Xenakis Nomos Alpha / Carter

Nominated:
04 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, arpeggio (one more second needed)
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
04 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
15 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
*16 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)*
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
23 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
34 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
32 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
08 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
28 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
20 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
11 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
22 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
20 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
33 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
09 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
*33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)*
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Proms Fanatic

After calvinpv

Schnittke Requiem/Hartmann 8

Nominated:
04 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, arpeggio (one more second needed)
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Schnittke: Requiem (1975) - Proms Fanatic
04 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
25 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
15 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
23 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
34 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
32 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
28 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
20 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
11 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
22 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
20 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
33 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
09 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After fanatic

Carter / Barraqué

Nominated:
04 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, arpeggio (one more second needed)
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Schnittke: Requiem (1975) - Proms Fanatic
04 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
15 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
18 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
23 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
34 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
32 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
28 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
20 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
11 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
22 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
20 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
33 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
09 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SeptimalTritone

After dogen

Feldman String Quartet 2, Stockhausen Momente

Nominated:
04 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, arpeggio (one more second needed)
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Schnittke: Requiem (1975) - Proms Fanatic
04 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
15 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
18 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
23 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
34 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
34 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
28 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
20 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
11 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
22 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
21 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
33 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
09 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Septimal

Schnittke 2 / Stock Klang

Nominated:
04 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, arpeggio (one more second needed)
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Schnittke: Requiem (1975) - Proms Fanatic
04 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
15 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
18 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
23 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
34 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
34 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
28 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
20 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
13 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
22 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
41 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
21 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
33 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
09 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After Cn

Carter / Ellerby (sec)

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Schnittke: Requiem (1975) - Proms Fanatic
04 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
15 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
23 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
34 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
34 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
28 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
20 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
13 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
22 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
41 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
21 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
33 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
09 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Cygnenoir

Xenakis/Saariaho

Nominated:
04 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, arpeggio (one more second needed)
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Schnittke: Requiem (1975) - Proms Fanatic
04 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
27 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
15 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
18 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
33 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
23 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
34 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
34 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
28 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
20 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
13 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
22 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
41 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
21 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
33 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After nathanb

Babbitt: Philomel (1964) / Clyne: The Violin (2009)

Nominated:
04 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, arpeggio (one more second needed)
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Schnittke: Requiem (1975) - Proms Fanatic
04 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
29 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
15 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
18 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
23 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
34 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
34 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
28 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
20 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
13 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
22 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
41 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
21 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
33 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After Albert

Lieberson / Murail

Nominated:
04 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, arpeggio (one more second needed)
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Schnittke: Requiem (1975) - Proms Fanatic
04 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
29 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
15 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
18 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
23 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
34 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
34 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
28 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
13 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
22 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
41 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
21 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
33 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

Adding my votes from post 2841

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Schnittke: Requiem (1975) - Proms Fanatic
04 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
29 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
15 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
23 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
34 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
34 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
28 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
13 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
22 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
41 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
21 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
33 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After tdc
Kurtag / Schnittke choir

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Schnittke: Requiem (1975) - Proms Fanatic
04 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
29 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
15 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
23 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
34 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
34 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
13 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
22 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
41 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
21 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
33 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
11 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After MS

*Xenakis: Kraanerg / Ligeti: Lontano*

*Nominated*:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Schnittke: Requiem (1975) - Proms Fanatic
04 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
29 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
15 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
23 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
34 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
34 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
34 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
13 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
22 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
41 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
21 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
33 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
13 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Messiaen La Transfiguration / Schnittke Requiem

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Schnittke: Requiem (1975) - Proms Fanatic, Cygnenoir (two more seconds needed)
04 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
29 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
15 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
23 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
34 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
18 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
34 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
34 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
24 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
13 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
22 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
41 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
21 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
33 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
13 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After ptr

Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) / Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Schnittke: Requiem (1975) - Proms Fanatic
04 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
29 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
15 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
23 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
34 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
19 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
36 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
34 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
22 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
21 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
13 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
22 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
41 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
21 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
33 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
13 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After al

Nørgård / Lutoslawski

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Schnittke: Requiem (1975) - Proms Fanatic (three more seconds needed)
04 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
29 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
15 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
23 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
34 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
19 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
36 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
34 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
23 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
23 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
13 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
22 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
41 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
21 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
33 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
13 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Dog

Coro/Momente

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Schnittke: Requiem (1975) - Proms Fanatic (three more seconds needed)
04 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
29 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
17 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
23 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
34 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
19 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
36 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
34 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
23 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
23 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
10 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
13 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
22 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
41 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
22 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
33 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
13 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After nb

Babbitt / Oliveros

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Schnittke: Requiem (1975) - Proms Fanatic (three more seconds needed)
04 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
31 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
17 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
23 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
34 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
19 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
36 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
34 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
23 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
23 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
13 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
22 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
41 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
22 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
33 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
13 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

After GreenMamba

Coro / Lontano

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Schnittke: Requiem (1975) - Proms Fanatic (three more seconds needed)
04 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
31 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
19 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
23 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
34 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
19 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
36 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
35 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
23 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
23 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
13 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
22 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
41 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
22 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
33 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
13 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After GioCar:

Dallapiccola / Tippett

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Schnittke: Requiem (1975) - Proms Fanatic (three more seconds needed)
05 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, mmsbls (one more second needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
31 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
19 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
23 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
36 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
19 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
36 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
35 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
23 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
23 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
13 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
22 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
41 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
22 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
33 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
13 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Stockhausen Ligeti

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Schnittke: Requiem (1975) - Proms Fanatic (three more seconds needed)
05 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, mmsbls (one more second needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
31 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
19 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
23 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
36 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
19 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
36 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
36 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
23 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
23 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
13 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
22 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
43 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
22 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
33 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
13 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Nørgård / Dallapiccola

*Nominated*:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Schnittke: Requiem (1975) - Proms Fanatic (three more seconds needed)
05 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, mmsbls (one more second needed)

*Seconded*:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
31 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
19 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
07 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
23 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
37 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
19 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
36 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
36 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
23 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
13 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
22 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
43 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
22 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
33 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
13 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Schnittke (sec) / Crumb makro

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
04 Schnittke: Requiem (1975) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)
05 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, mmsbls (one more second needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
31 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
19 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
30 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
08 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
23 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
37 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
19 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
36 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
36 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
23 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
13 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
22 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
43 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
22 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
33 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
13 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After MS

Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989) / Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
04 Schnittke: Requiem (1975) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)
05 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, mmsbls (one more second needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
31 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
19 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
32 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
08 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
23 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
37 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
19 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
36 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
36 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
23 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
22 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
39 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
13 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
22 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
43 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
22 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
33 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
13 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Albert7 (and adding back my skipped vote)

Tavener / Crumb Vox

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
04 Schnittke: Requiem (1975) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)
05 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, mmsbls (one more second needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
31 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
19 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
32 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
08 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
24 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
37 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
19 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
36 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
20 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
36 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
23 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
24 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
39 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
13 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
22 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
43 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
22 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
35 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
13 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After Cygnenoir

Lachenmann K / KLANG

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
04 Schnittke: Requiem (1975) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)
05 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, mmsbls (one more second needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
31 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
19 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
32 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
08 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
24 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
37 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
19 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
36 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
36 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
23 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
24 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
39 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
13 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
22 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
44 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
22 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
35 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
13 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## StDior

After GreenMamba

Ligeti / Schnittke

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
04 Schnittke: Requiem (1975) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)
05 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, mmsbls (one more second needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
31 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
19 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
32 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
08 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
24 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
37 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
19 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
36 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
38 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
23 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
24 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
39 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
22 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
44 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
22 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
35 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
13 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After stdior

Boulez/Stravinsky

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
04 Schnittke: Requiem (1975) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)
05 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, mmsbls (one more second needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
31 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
19 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
08 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
24 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
37 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
19 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
36 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
38 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
23 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
24 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
39 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
22 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
44 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
22 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
35 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
13 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## arpeggio

After nathanb

Morton Gould Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)/Adams: Doctor Atomic

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
04 Schnittke: Requiem (1975) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)
05 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, mmsbls (one more second needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)-arpeggio (three more seconds needed)


Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
09 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
31 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
19 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
08 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
24 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
37 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
19 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
36 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
38 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
23 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
24 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
39 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
22 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
44 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
22 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
35 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
13 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

After arpeggio

Stockhausen Klang / Ivo Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
01 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997) - GioCar (three more seconds needed)
04 Schnittke: Requiem (1975) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)
05 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, mmsbls (one more second needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)-arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
09 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
31 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
19 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
08 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
24 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
37 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
19 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
36 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
38 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
23 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
24 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
*39 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)*
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
22 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
*46 Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)*
22 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
35 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
13 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
01 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997) - GioCar (three more seconds needed)
04 Schnittke: Requiem (1975) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)
05 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, mmsbls (one more second needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)-arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
09 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
31 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
19 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
08 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
24 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
37 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
19 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
36 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
38 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
23 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
24 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
39 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
22 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
35 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
13 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After GioCar
Pend 7 / Luto cello

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
01 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997) - GioCar (three more seconds needed)
04 Schnittke: Requiem (1975) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)
05 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, mmsbls (one more second needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)-arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
09 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
31 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
19 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
08 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
24 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
37 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
19 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
36 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
38 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
24 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
24 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
34 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
39 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
22 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
35 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
13 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

after MS

*Shostakovich: Viola Sonata / Malec (sec)*

*Nominated*:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997) - GioCar: ptr (two more seconds needed)
04 Schnittke: Requiem (1975) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)
05 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, mmsbls (one more second needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)-arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
09 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
31 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
19 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
25 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
08 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
24 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
37 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
19 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
36 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
38 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
24 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
24 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
34 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
39 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
24 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
35 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
13 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

after ptr

Lontano / Triumph

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997) - GioCar: ptr (two more seconds needed)
04 Schnittke: Requiem (1975) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)
05 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, mmsbls (one more second needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)-arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
09 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
31 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
19 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
26 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
08 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
24 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
37 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
19 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
36 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
40 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
24 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
24 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
34 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
39 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
24 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
35 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
13 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

after dogen

Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) / Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997) - GioCar: ptr (two more seconds needed)
04 Schnittke: Requiem (1975) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)
05 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, mmsbls (one more second needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)-arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
09 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
31 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
19 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
26 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
08 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
24 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
37 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
38 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
40 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
24 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
24 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
34 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
39 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
24 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
35 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
13 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Just fyi, Albert, you're 25 for 38 on Feldman 2... this can't be that hard to self-police...

(If I'm thinking about that correctly (deferring to Trout on his idea here), that would make the effective total: (38-25)*2 = _26_?)


----------



## Guest

After Al

Birtwistle/Berio

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997) - GioCar: ptr (two more seconds needed)
04 Schnittke: Requiem (1975) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)
05 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, mmsbls (one more second needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)-arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
09 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
31 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
20 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
08 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
24 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
37 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
38 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
40 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
24 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
24 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
34 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
34 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
39 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
24 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
35 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
13 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After nathanb:

Dallapiccola / Rautavaara

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997) - GioCar: ptr (two more seconds needed)
04 Schnittke: Requiem (1975) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)
05 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, mmsbls (one more second needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)-arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
09 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
31 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
20 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
08 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
24 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
39 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
38 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
40 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
24 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
24 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
34 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
39 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
24 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
35 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
13 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
23 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Wow! Somehow I had never heard of Ivo Malec, but that work is simply fantastic!


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Dallipocola / Young

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997) - GioCar: ptr (two more seconds needed)
04 Schnittke: Requiem (1975) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)
05 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, mmsbls (one more second needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)-arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
09 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
31 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
20 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
08 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
24 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
41 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
38 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
22 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
40 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
24 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
24 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
34 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
39 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
24 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
35 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
13 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
24 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After PG

Dallipocola / Holt

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997) - GioCar: ptr (two more seconds needed)
04 Schnittke: Requiem (1975) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)
05 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, mmsbls (one more second needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)-arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
09 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
31 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
20 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
08 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
24 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
43 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
38 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
23 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
40 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
24 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
24 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
34 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
39 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
24 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
35 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
13 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
24 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## senza sordino

After GreenMamba

Saariaho Six Japanese Gardens / Tavener Song for Athene

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997) - GioCar: ptr (two more seconds needed)
04 Schnittke: Requiem (1975) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)
05 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, mmsbls (one more second needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)-arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
09 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
31 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
20 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
08 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
24 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
43 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
38 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
23 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
40 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
24 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
24 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
34 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
24 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
22 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
13 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
32 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
24 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

After senza sordino

Xenakis Tetras / Stockhausen Momente

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997) - GioCar: ptr (two more seconds needed)
04 Schnittke: Requiem (1975) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)
05 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, mmsbls (one more second needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)-arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
09 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
31 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
20 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
08 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
24 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
43 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
38 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
27 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
23 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
40 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
24 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
24 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
38 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
34 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
24 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
13 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
34 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
24 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After GioCar
Nancarrow / Grime

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997) - GioCar: ptr (two more seconds needed)
04 Schnittke: Requiem (1975) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)
05 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, mmsbls (one more second needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)-arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
09 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
31 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
20 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
08 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
24 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
43 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
38 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
28 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
23 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
40 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
24 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
24 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
25 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
34 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
24 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
13 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
34 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
24 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After MS

*Crumb: Vox Balaenae / Nørgård*

*Nominated*:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997) - GioCar: ptr (two more seconds needed)
04 Schnittke: Requiem (1975) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)
05 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, mmsbls (one more second needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)-arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
09 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
31 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
20 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
08 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
43 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
38 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
28 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
23 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
40 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
24 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
24 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
34 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
37 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
24 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
13 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
34 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
24 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Reich / Crumb Makro

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997) - GioCar: ptr (two more seconds needed)
04 Schnittke: Requiem (1975) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)
05 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, mmsbls (one more second needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)-arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
09 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
31 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
20 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
43 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
38 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
28 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
23 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
40 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
24 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
24 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
34 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
24 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
13 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
34 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
24 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After cyg

Lontano / Kraanerg

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997) - GioCar: ptr (two more seconds needed)
04 Schnittke: Requiem (1975) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)
05 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, mmsbls (one more second needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)-arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
09 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
31 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
20 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
43 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
38 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
28 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
23 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
42 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
24 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
24 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
34 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
24 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
14 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
34 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
24 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After dogen

Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) / Murail: Désintégrations (1983)

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997) - GioCar: ptr (two more seconds needed)
04 Schnittke: Requiem (1975) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)
05 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, mmsbls (one more second needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)-arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
09 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
31 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
20 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
43 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
40 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
28 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
23 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
42 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
24 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
24 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
34 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
24 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
14 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
34 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
24 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After Albert7:

Dallapiccola / Silvestrov

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997) - GioCar: ptr (two more seconds needed)
04 Schnittke: Requiem (1975) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)
05 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, mmsbls (one more second needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)-arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
09 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
31 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
20 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
20 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
45 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
40 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
28 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
23 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
42 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
24 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
24 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
34 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
24 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
23 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
14 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
34 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
24 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After mmsbls

Glass Akh / Carter

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997) - GioCar: ptr (two more seconds needed)
04 Schnittke: Requiem (1975) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)
05 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, mmsbls (one more second needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)-arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
09 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
31 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
20 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
45 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
40 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
28 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
23 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
42 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
24 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
24 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
34 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
24 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
23 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
14 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
34 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
24 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After GreenMamba

Malec/Xenakis

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
04 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997) - GioCar, ptr, nathanb (one more second needed)
04 Schnittke: Requiem (1975) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)
05 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, mmsbls (one more second needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)-arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
09 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
31 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
20 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
45 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
40 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
28 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
23 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
42 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
24 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
24 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
34 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
23 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
24 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
23 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
15 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
34 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
24 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After nathanb
Grime / Pend Utrenja

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
04 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997) - GioCar, ptr, nathanb (one more second needed)
04 Schnittke: Requiem (1975) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, Cygnenoir (one more second needed)
05 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, mmsbls (one more second needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)-arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
09 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
31 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
20 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
45 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
40 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
30 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
23 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
42 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
24 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
24 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
34 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
24 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
24 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
23 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
15 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
34 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
24 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Moon

Carter / Schnittke: Requiem (final second)

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
04 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997) - GioCar, ptr, nathanb (one more second needed)
05 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, mmsbls (one more second needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)-arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
09 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
31 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
20 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
23 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
45 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
40 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
30 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
23 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
42 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
24 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
24 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
34 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
24 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
05 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
24 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
23 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
15 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
34 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
24 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After dogen

Dallapicolla / Carter

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
04 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997) - GioCar, ptr, nathanb (one more second needed)
05 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, mmsbls (one more second needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)-arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
09 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
31 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
20 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
47 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
40 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
30 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
23 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
42 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
24 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
24 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
34 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
24 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
05 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
24 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
23 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
15 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
34 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
24 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
21 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Proms Fanatic

nathanb said:


> Just fyi, Albert, you're 25 for 38 on Feldman 2... this can't be that hard to self-police...
> 
> (If I'm thinking about that correctly (deferring to Trout on his idea here), that would make the effective total: (38-25)*2 = _26_?)





Albert7 said:


> After dogen
> 
> Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) / Murail: Désintégrations (1983)


Despite your note nathanb it's now 27/40. This forum is meant to be what TC recommends, not what Albert recommends!


----------



## Albert7

After tdc

Babbitt: Philomel (1964) / Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
04 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997) - GioCar, ptr, nathanb (one more second needed)
05 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953) - Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata, mmsbls (one more second needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)-arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
09 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
20 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
47 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
29 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
40 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
30 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
23 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
42 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
24 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
24 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
34 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
24 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
05 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
24 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
23 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
15 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
34 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
24 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## ptr

After A7

*Xenakis: Tetras / Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (sec3)*

*Nominated*:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
04 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997) - GioCar, ptr, nathanb (one more second needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)-arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
09 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
20 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
47 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
29 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
40 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
30 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
23 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
42 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
24 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
24 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
34 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
24 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
35 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
05 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
24 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
23 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
15 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
24 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## mmsbls

After ptr:

Rautavaara / Schnittke: Concerto

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
04 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997) - GioCar, ptr, nathanb (one more second needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)-arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
09 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
20 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
47 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
23 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
29 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
40 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
30 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
23 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
42 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
24 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
24 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
34 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
24 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
37 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
05 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
24 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
23 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
15 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
24 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Dillon / Duckworth

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
04 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997) - GioCar, ptr, nathanb (one more second needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)-arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
09 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
20 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
47 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
25 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
30 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
40 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
20 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
30 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
23 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
42 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
24 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
24 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
34 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
24 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
37 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
05 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
24 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
23 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
15 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
24 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## GioCar

After PaulieGatto

Goebbels / Petrassi

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
04 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997) - GioCar, ptr, nathanb (one more second needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)-arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
09 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
20 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
47 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
25 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
30 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
40 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
22 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
30 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
23 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
42 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
24 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
24 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
34 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
24 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
37 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
05 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
24 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
23 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
15 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
24 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## GreenMamba

After GioCar

Dallapiccola / Young

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
04 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997) - GioCar, ptr, nathanb (one more second needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)-arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
09 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
20 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
*49 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)*
25 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
30 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
40 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
22 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
30 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
23 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
*42 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)*
28 López: La Selva (1998)
24 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
24 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
34 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
24 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
37 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
05 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
24 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
23 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
15 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
25 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## GreenMamba

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)


----------



## brotagonist

^ Nice List :tiphat:


----------



## brotagonist

after GreenMamba

Messiaen Trans / Malec

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)-arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
09 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
20 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
49 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
25 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
30 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
40 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
22 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
30 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
23 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
42 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
24 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
05 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
26 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
34 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
24 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
37 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
05 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
24 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
23 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
15 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
25 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## arpeggio

After brotagonist

Nominate Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)/Adams: Doctor Atomic

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)-arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)-arpeggio (three more seconds needed)
02 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)arpeggio (three more seconds needed)


Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
20 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
49 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
25 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
30 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
40 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
22 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
30 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
23 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
42 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
24 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
05 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
26 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
34 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
24 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
37 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
05 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
24 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
23 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
15 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
25 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Guest

Proms Fanatic said:


> Despite your note nathanb it's now 27/40. This forum is meant to be what TC recommends, not what Albert recommends!


Don't worry. After the first couple of solo enshrinements, we tweaked the rules a bit. Albert is not helping Feldman in the slightest at this point... poor Morton, too. I rather like the guy.


----------



## Guest

After our resident band boy 

Stravinsky/Goebbels

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)
02 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)


Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
20 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
15 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
20 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
49 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
25 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
30 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
40 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
23 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
30 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
23 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
42 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
24 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
05 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
26 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
34 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
24 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
37 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
05 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
24 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
23 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
15 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
25 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After nathanb
Cage AE / Berio

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)
02 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)


Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
20 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
22 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
49 Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
25 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
30 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
40 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
23 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
30 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
23 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
42 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
24 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
05 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
26 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
34 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
24 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
37 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
05 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
24 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
23 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
15 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
25 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Guest

Dallapiccola....

Enshrined....

Removed....

New board...


----------



## Guest

Corrected after enshrinement.

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)
02 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)


Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
20 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
22 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
25 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
30 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
40 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
18 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
23 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
30 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
23 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
42 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
24 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
05 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
26 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
34 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
24 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
37 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
05 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
24 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
23 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
15 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
25 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Mika

after dogen

Britten Glass

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)
02 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)


Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
20 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
22 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
25 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
30 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
40 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
23 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
30 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
23 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
42 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
24 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
05 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
26 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
34 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
24 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
37 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
05 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
24 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
23 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
15 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
25 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Guest

after Mika

Schnittke Requiem / Penderecki Utrenja

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)
02 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)


Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
20 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
22 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
25 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
30 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
40 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
23 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
30 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
23 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
42 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
24 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
05 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
26 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
34 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
25 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
37 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
24 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
23 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
15 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
25 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After dogen

Ligeti Lontano / Penderecki 7

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)
02 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
20 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
22 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
25 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
30 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
40 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
23 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
30 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
23 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
44 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
24 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
05 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
26 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
25 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
37 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
24 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
23 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
15 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
25 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Albert7

After the black swan

Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) / Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)
02 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
20 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
22 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
25 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
30 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
40 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
23 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
30 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
23 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
44 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
24 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
05 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
05 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
26 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
25 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
37 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
24 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
23 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
16 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
25 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## SeptimalTritone

After Albert

Feldman String Quartet 2, Messiaen Catalogue

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)
02 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
20 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
23 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
22 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
25 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
30 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
42 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
23 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
30 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
23 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
44 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
24 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
05 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
26 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
25 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
37 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
24 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
23 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
16 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
25 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Guest

After Septimal Tritone

Bou/Lez

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)
02 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
20 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
22 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
25 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
30 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
42 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
23 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
30 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
23 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
44 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
24 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
05 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
26 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
25 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
37 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
24 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
23 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
16 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
25 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## GreenMamba

after nb

Lutoslawski / Rautavaara

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)
02 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
20 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
22 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
25 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
30 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
42 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
23 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
30 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
23 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
44 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
26 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
05 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
26 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
25 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
24 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
23 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
16 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
33 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
25 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## brotagonist

after GreenMamba

Xenakis Nomos / Shostakovich Viola

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)
02 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
20 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
22 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
25 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
30 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
42 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
23 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
30 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
23 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
30 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
44 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
26 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
05 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
26 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
25 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
23 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
16 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
25 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Guest

after brotagonist

Lontano / Kurtag

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)
02 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
20 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
22 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
25 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
30 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
42 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
23 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
30 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
23 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
31 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
46 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
26 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
05 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
26 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
25 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
14 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
23 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
16 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
25 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## dzc4627

after dogen

Schnittke 2/ Schnittke Choir Concerto

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)
02 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
20 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
22 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
25 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
30 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
42 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
23 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
30 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
23 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
31 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
22 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
46 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
26 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
05 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
26 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
25 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
28 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
23 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
16 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
25 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After dzc
Lieberson / Young

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)
02 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
20 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
22 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
25 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
30 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
42 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
23 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
30 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
23 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
31 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
24 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
46 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
26 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
05 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
26 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
25 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
28 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
23 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
16 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
26 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## ptr

After MS

*Malec / Reich*

*Nominated*:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)
02 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
20 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
22 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
34 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
25 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
30 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
42 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
23 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
30 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
23 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
31 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
24 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
46 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
28 López: La Selva (1998)
26 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
07 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
26 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
25 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
41 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
28 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
23 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
16 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
26 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Albert7

After ptr

López: La Selva (1998) / Clyne: The Violin (2009)

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)
02 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
20 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
22 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
25 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
30 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
42 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
23 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
30 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
23 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
31 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
24 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
46 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
30 López: La Selva (1998)
26 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
07 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
26 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
25 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
41 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
28 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
23 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
16 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
26 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Albert

Glass Akhnaten / Ligeti Lontano

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)
02 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
20 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
22 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
25 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
30 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
42 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
23 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
30 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
23 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
31 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
32 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
24 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
47 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
30 López: La Selva (1998)
26 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
07 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
26 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
25 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
41 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
28 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
23 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
16 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
26 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## Guest

After Cygnenoir

Lachenmann/Messiaen

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)
02 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
20 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
22 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
25 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
30 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
42 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
23 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
30 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
23 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
31 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
34 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
24 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
47 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
30 López: La Selva (1998)
26 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
07 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
27 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
25 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
41 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
28 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
23 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
16 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
26 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After nathanb:

Zimmermann (putting him back) / Young

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)
02 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
20 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
22 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
25 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
30 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
42 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
23 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
30 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
23 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
31 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
34 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
24 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
47 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
30 López: La Selva (1998)
26 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
07 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
27 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
25 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
41 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
28 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
23 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
16 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) 
23 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After PaulieGatto

_Zimmermann (putting him back) _ -- poor guy had been gone a while

Petrassi / Ligeti Lontano

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)
02 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
20 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
22 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
25 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
30 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
*42 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)* _effective point total is lower_
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
23 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
30 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
23 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
31 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
34 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
24 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
*48 Ligeti: Lontano (1967)*
30 López: La Selva (1998)
26 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
07 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
27 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
25 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
*41 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)*
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
*41 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)*
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
28 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
23 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
16 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present) 
23 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)

Mr. Ligeti's 8th work on the list. No one else is close (Shostakovich has five).


----------



## mmsbls

After GreenMamba:

(and nice catch about Zimmermann and recognizing that Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 has a "lower" count)

Duckworth / Holt

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)
02 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
20 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
22 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
25 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
32 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
42 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) effective point total is lower
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
23 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
30 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
31 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
34 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
24 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
30 López: La Selva (1998)
26 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
07 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
27 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
25 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
41 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
28 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
23 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
16 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
23 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

mmsbls said:


> After GreenMamba:
> 
> (and nice catch about Zimmermann and recognizing that Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 has a "lower" count)


I think I'd voted twice without noticing Zimmerman was lopped off. The Zimmerman estate can thank Paulie G.


----------



## arpeggio

After mmsbls:

Adams: Atomic/Cage: Atlas

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)
02 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
20 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
23 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
25 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
32 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
42 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) effective point total is lower
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
23 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
30 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
31 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
34 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
24 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
30 López: La Selva (1998)
26 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
07 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
27 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
25 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
41 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
28 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
23 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
16 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
23 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After arp

Murail / Xenakis Nomos

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)
02 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
20 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
23 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
25 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
32 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
42 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) effective point total is lower
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
23 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
30 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
31 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
34 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
24 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
30 López: La Selva (1998)
26 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
07 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
27 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
25 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
41 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
28 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
23 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
16 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
36 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
23 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After dogen
Luto cello / Cage AE

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)
02 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
20 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
24 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
25 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
32 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
42 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) effective point total is lower
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
23 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
30 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
31 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
34 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
24 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
30 López: La Selva (1998)
28 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
07 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
27 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
25 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
41 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
28 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
23 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
16 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
36 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
23 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

After Sonata al chiaro di luna


Feldman SQ2 / Berio Coro
(Albert, if you restrain yourself from giving Morty any other votes, he could be enshrined...)


Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)
02 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)


Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
21 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
24 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
19 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
25 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
32 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
44 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) effective point total is lower
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
23 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
30 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
31 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
34 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
24 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
30 López: La Selva (1998)
28 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
07 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
27 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
25 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
41 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
28 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
23 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
16 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
36 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
23 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After GioCar

Cage Roaratorio / Feldman SQ2

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)
02 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
21 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
24 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
25 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
32 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
45 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) effective point total is lower
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
23 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
30 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
31 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
34 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
24 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
30 López: La Selva (1998)
28 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
07 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
27 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
25 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
41 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
28 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
23 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
16 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
36 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
23 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After Cyggie

*Goebbels / Zimmermann*

*Nominated*:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)
02 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
21 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
18 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
28 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
24 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
25 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
32 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
45 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) effective point total is lower
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
25 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
30 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
31 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
34 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
24 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
30 López: La Selva (1998)
28 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
07 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
27 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
25 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
41 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
28 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
23 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
16 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
36 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
24 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

Manual voting via iPad. Add two for Birtwistle's Secret Theatre and one for his The Triumph of Time.


----------



## Guest

Just fyi, the effective total for Feldman's 2nd quartet is currently *36* _{45 Points - 27 Albert Points = 18 Non-Albert Points, 18 * 2 = 36}_. So yes, it may still be disregarded for the next few enshrinements.

-----------------------------

After Albert

Zimmermann/Birtwistle

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)
02 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
21 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
24 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
25 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
32 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
45 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) effective point total is lower
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
25 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
30 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
31 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
34 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
24 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
30 López: La Selva (1998)
28 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
07 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
27 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
25 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
41 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
41 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
28 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
23 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
16 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
36 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

Duckworth / Saariaho

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)
02 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
21 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
24 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
25 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
45 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
25 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
30 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
31 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
34 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
24 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
30 López: La Selva (1998)
28 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
07 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
27 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
25 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
41 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
28 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
23 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
16 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
36 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Greenmamba:

Duckworth / Stravinsky Rake

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)
02 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
21 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
24 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
25 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
36 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
45 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
25 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
30 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
31 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
34 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
24 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
30 López: La Selva (1998)
28 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
07 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
27 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
25 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
41 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
28 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
23 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
16 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
36 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After Big P the Cat:

*Lachenmann: Das Mädchen / Schnittke: Choir Concerto *

*Nominated*:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)
02 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
26 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
21 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
24 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
32 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
25 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
36 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
45 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
25 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
30 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
31 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
24 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
30 López: La Selva (1998)
28 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
07 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
27 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
25 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
41 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
29 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
23 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
16 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
36 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After ptr

Corigliano / Barraqué

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)
02 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
27 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
21 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
24 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
34 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
25 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
36 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
45 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
25 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
30 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
31 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
24 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
30 López: La Selva (1998)
28 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
07 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
27 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
25 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
41 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
29 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
23 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
16 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
36 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After dogen

Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) / Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)

Nominated:
03 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)
02 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
27 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
21 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
24 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
34 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
25 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
36 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
45 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
25 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
31 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
31 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
30 López: La Selva (1998)
28 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
07 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
06 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
27 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
25 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
41 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
29 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
23 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
16 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
36 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

After Albert

Messiaen Birds/Hindemith Third

Nominated:
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)
02 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
27 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
21 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
24 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
34 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
25 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
36 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
45 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
25 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
31 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
31 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
30 López: La Selva (1998)
28 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
07 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
27 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
25 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
38 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
41 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
29 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
23 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
16 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
36 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

It's just not my favorite Rautavaara work by a long shot. But what the heck, I'll help bring my main man home.

After 20centrfuge

Rautavaara/Berio

Nominated:
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)
02 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
27 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
24 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
34 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
25 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
36 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
45 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
25 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
31 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
31 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
30 López: La Selva (1998)
28 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
07 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
27 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
25 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
40 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
41 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
29 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
23 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
16 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
36 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After nathanb:

Messiaen Transfiguration / Silvestrov

Nominated:
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)
02 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
27 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
24 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
34 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
25 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
36 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
45 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
25 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
31 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
31 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
30 López: La Selva (1998)
28 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
07 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
29 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
25 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
40 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
41 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
29 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
16 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
36 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After Paulie G

Xenakis NA / Corigliano

Nominated:
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)
02 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
27 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
24 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
25 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
36 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
45 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
25 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
31 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
31 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
30 López: La Selva (1998)
28 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
07 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
29 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
25 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
40 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
41 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
29 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
16 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After GreenMamba

Reich / Schnittke 5

Nominated:
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)
02 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
27 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
24 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
25 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
36 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
45 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
25 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
31 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
31 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
30 López: La Selva (1998)
28 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
07 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
29 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
25 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
40 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
43 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
29 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
16 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After cyg

Dillon / Saariaho

Nominated:
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)
02 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
27 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
24 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
36 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
45 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
25 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
31 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
31 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
22 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
30 López: La Selva (1998)
28 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
07 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
29 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
25 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
40 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
43 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
43 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
29 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
16 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After Mr D

*Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz / López*

*Nominated*:
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)
02 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)
02 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
27 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
24 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
36 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
45 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
25 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
31 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
32 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
31 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
24 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
31 López: La Selva (1998)
28 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
07 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
29 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
25 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
40 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
43 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
43 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
29 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
16 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Proms Fanatic

After ptr

Hartmann 6/Gould (sec)

Nominated:
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)
03 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio, Proms Fanatic (two more seconds needed)
02 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
27 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
24 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
27 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
36 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
45 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
25 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
31 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
31 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
24 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
31 López: La Selva (1998)
28 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
07 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
29 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
25 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
40 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
43 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
43 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
29 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
16 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After PF
Persichetti / Dillon

Nominated:
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)
03 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio, Proms Fanatic (two more seconds needed)
04 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
27 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
25 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
24 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
36 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
45 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
25 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
31 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
31 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
24 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
31 López: La Selva (1998)
28 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
07 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
29 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
25 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
40 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
43 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
43 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
29 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
16 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

After MS

Feldman SQ2 / Boulez Notations

Nominated:
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)
03 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio, Proms Fanatic (two more seconds needed)
04 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
27 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
24 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
36 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
47 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
25 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
31 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
31 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
24 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
31 López: La Selva (1998)
28 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
07 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
29 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
25 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
40 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
43 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
43 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
29 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
31 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
16 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After Giocar

López: La Selva (1998) / Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)

Nominated:
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)
03 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio, Proms Fanatic (two more seconds needed)
04 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
27 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
24 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
36 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
47 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
25 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
31 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
31 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
24 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 López: La Selva (1998)
28 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
07 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
29 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
25 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
40 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
43 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
43 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
29 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
32 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
16 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After Albert7:

Rautavaara / Duckworth

Nominated:
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)
03 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio, Proms Fanatic (two more seconds needed)
04 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
27 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
24 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
47 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
25 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
31 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
31 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
24 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 López: La Selva (1998)
28 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
07 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
29 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
25 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
43 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
43 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
29 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
32 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
16 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Sr. Moderator

Lachenmann/Murail

Nominated:
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)
03 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio, Proms Fanatic (two more seconds needed)
04 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
27 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
24 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
47 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
25 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
31 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
31 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
26 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 López: La Selva (1998)
28 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
07 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
29 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
25 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
43 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
43 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
29 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
32 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
16 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After Nathan

Saariaho / Kurtag

Nominated:
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)
03 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio, Proms Fanatic (two more seconds needed)
04 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
27 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
24 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
47 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
25 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
31 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
26 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 López: La Selva (1998)
28 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
07 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
29 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
25 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
43 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
45 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
29 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
32 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
16 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After GM:

Penderecki Symphony 7 / Xenakis Kraanerg

Nominated:
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)
03 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio, Proms Fanatic (two more seconds needed)
04 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
27 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
24 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
47 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
25 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
31 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
11 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
26 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 López: La Selva (1998)
28 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
07 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
29 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
25 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
43 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
45 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
29 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
22 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
32 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
17 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After dogen
Sessions / Kernis

Nominated:
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)
03 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio, Proms Fanatic (two more seconds needed)
04 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
27 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
24 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
47 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
25 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
31 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
12 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
26 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 López: La Selva (1998)
28 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
07 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
29 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
25 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
43 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
45 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
29 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
24 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
32 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
17 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After MandS

*Messiaen: La Transfiguration / Zimmermann*

*Nominated*:
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)
03 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio, Proms Fanatic (two more seconds needed)
04 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
27 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
24 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
47 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
25 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
31 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
12 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
26 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 López: La Selva (1998)
28 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
07 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
08 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
31 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
25 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
43 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
45 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
29 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
24 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
32 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
17 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After ptr butter

Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58) / Murail: Désintégrations (1983)

Nominated:
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)
03 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio, Proms Fanatic (two more seconds needed)
04 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
27 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
24 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
47 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
25 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
31 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
12 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
26 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 López: La Selva (1998)
28 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
07 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
31 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
25 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
43 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
45 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
29 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
24 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
32 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
36 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
17 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Albert7:

Reich / Tavener

Nominated:
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)
03 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio, Proms Fanatic (two more seconds needed)
04 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
27 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
24 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
47 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
25 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
31 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
34 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
12 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
26 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 López: La Selva (1998)
28 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
07 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
31 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
25 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
45 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
29 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
24 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
32 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
37 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
17 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After PaulieGatto

Sessions / Hartmann 6

Nominated:
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)
03 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio, Proms Fanatic (two more seconds needed)
04 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
27 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
24 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
47 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
25 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
31 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
12 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
26 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 López: La Selva (1998)
28 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
07 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
31 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
25 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
45 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
29 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
16 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
32 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
37 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
17 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
20 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

Current Leaders

45 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
42 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
40 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)*
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
37 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)

*Effective points. 27 from A7, 20 from others. 20 x 2 = 40. 
Every point from a non-Albert voter counts double right know towards this effective total (Albert's wouldn't count at all, but also don't hurt).


----------



## mmsbls

After GreenMamba:

Yoshimatsu / Schnittke: Concerto

Nominated:
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)
03 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio, Proms Fanatic (two more seconds needed)
04 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
27 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
24 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
47 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
25 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
31 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
12 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
26 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 López: La Selva (1998)
28 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
07 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
31 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
25 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
45 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
29 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
17 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
32 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
37 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
17 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
22 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After mm:

Japanese / Utrenja

Nominated:
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)
03 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio, Proms Fanatic (two more seconds needed)
04 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
27 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
24 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
47 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
25 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
31 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
12 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
26 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 López: La Selva (1998)
28 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
07 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
31 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
31 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
11 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
47 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
29 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
17 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
32 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
37 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
17 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
22 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After dogen:

*Murail / Oliveros*

*Nominated*:
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)
03 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio, Proms Fanatic (two more seconds needed)
04 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
27 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
24 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
47 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
25 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
31 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
12 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
26 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 López: La Selva (1998)
28 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
07 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
31 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
33 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
47 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
29 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
17 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
32 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
37 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
17 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
22 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After ptr

Saariaho/Stravinsky

Nominated:
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)
03 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio, Proms Fanatic (two more seconds needed)
04 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
27 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
24 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
47 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
25 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
31 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
12 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
26 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 López: La Selva (1998)
28 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
07 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
31 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
33 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
14 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
49 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
29 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
17 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
33 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
37 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
17 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
22 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Both Clyne and Grime have had ET's of 6 points or less for a long long time now. Should we consider them dead weight like we did with a few other works, in spite of the deceptive number on the board?


----------



## Albert7

nathanb said:


> Both Clyne and Grime have had ET's of 6 points or less for a long long time now. Should we consider them dead weight like we did with a few other works, in spite of the deceptive number on the board?


I still remember that single moment of disenfranchisement nearly 2 months ago LOL. Curious why so focused on zonking these two pieces?

If these pieces weren't originally my nominations, then would you be so hyper-focused on those? And just wondering whether you kept track of any of the other pieces in question?


----------



## Guest

Albert7 said:


> I still remember that single moment of disenfranchisement nearly 2 months ago LOL. Curious why so focused on zonking these two pieces?
> 
> If these pieces weren't originally my nominations, then would you be so hyper-focused on those? And just wondering whether you kept track of any of the other pieces in question?


Yes we would and yes we have. If you take the time to read posts besides your own, you would find that I was running counts on every piece just to be fair, but stopped posting it because, for the most part, everyone was already spreading the love.

My last post was just pointing out that the interest in these pieces is really no higher than the interest in many other pieces (not yours, but a wide variety) which have already been dropped for constant low totals.

But sure, keep 'em. I was just wondering.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After nathanb
Nancarrow / Malec

Nominated:
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)
03 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio, Proms Fanatic (two more seconds needed)
04 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
27 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
24 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Clyne: The Violin (2009)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
47 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
25 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
31 Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures (2011)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
12 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
26 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 López: La Selva (1998)
28 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
31 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
33 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
49 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
29 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
17 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
33 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
37 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
17 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
22 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

nathanb said:


> Both Clyne and Grime have had ET's of 6 points or less for a long long time now. Should we consider them dead weight like we did with a few other works, in spite of the deceptive number on the board?


Sorry, I can't remember what ET means in this sense. How many votes have Clyne and Grime received over, say the last three weeks? If it's just "power votes", then perhaps do take them off, if nobody except one is willing to support them.



Albert7 said:


> I still remember that single moment of disenfranchisement nearly 2 months ago LOL. Curious why so focused on zonking these two pieces?
> 
> If these pieces weren't originally my nominations, then would you be so hyper-focused on those? And just wondering whether you kept track of any of the other pieces in question?


In case you weren't aware, we've introduced the rule that a single voter may contribute no more than half the votes for a work. Since this is a collaborative project, this rule seems very fair - and, ideally, will make itself unnecessary.

Just out of interest, what happened two months ago?


----------



## Albert7

nathanb said:


> Yes we would and yes we have. If you take the time to read posts besides your own, you would find that I was running counts on every piece just to be fair, but stopped posting it because, for the most part, everyone was already spreading the love.
> 
> My last post was just pointing out that the interest in these pieces is really no higher than the interest in many other pieces (not yours, but a wide variety) which have already been dropped for constant low totals.
> 
> But sure, keep 'em. I was just wondering.


Put it this way my computer has been good about helping me do voting lately. Also I won't vote for pieces that I haven't heard yet. And honestly I would like to thank everyone here for helping me add to my iTunes wish list. I will go broke by 2016.


----------



## Guest

MoonlightSonata said:


> Sorry, I can't remember what ET means in this sense. How many votes have Clyne and Grime received over, say the last three weeks? If it's just "power votes", then perhaps do take them off, if nobody except one is willing to support them.
> 
> In case you weren't aware, we've introduced the rule that a single voter may contribute no more than half the votes for a work. Since this is a collaborative project, this rule seems very fair - and, ideally, will make itself unnecessary.
> 
> Just out of interest, what happened two months ago?


Clyne and Grime have received a grand total of 3 and 2 points from other voters, respectively, over a long course of time. Under the 50% rule, that makes their effective totals equal to 6 and 4 points. Those totals have not changed in weeks/months. IOW: Nobody's interested and they're dead weight. I don't see why this is being taken personally. Several other pieces were removed a few weeks back with no issues, as I recall.

When I was initially posting my tracking of pieces, nothing was grossly imbalanced, but I did point out that some pieces would have difficulty being enshrined if the main voter did not slow down a bit. Example: I think I pointed out that Berio's Laborintus II would only be enshrined if the remaining points were not from tdc (I think that's who it was). Has nothing to do with you, Albert, only everything to do with a behavior that you seem particularly fond of.


----------



## Albert7

MoonlightSonata said:


> Sorry, I can't remember what ET means in this sense. How many votes have Clyne and Grime received over, say the last three weeks? If it's just "power votes", then perhaps do take them off, if nobody except one is willing to support them.
> 
> In case you weren't aware, we've introduced the rule that a single voter may contribute no more than half the votes for a work. Since this is a collaborative project, this rule seems very fair - and, ideally, will make itself unnecessary.
> 
> Just out of interest, what happened two months ago?


Mahlerian caught one of the guys here removing my votes without notification of the others or myself. Remember forgive but never forget.



nathanb said:


> Clyne and Grime have received a grand total of 3 and 2 points from other voters, respectively, over a long course of time. Under the 50% rule, that makes their effective totals equal to 6 and 4 points. Those totals have not changed in weeks/months. IOW: Nobody's interested and they're dead weight. I don't see why this is being taken personally. Several other pieces were removed a few weeks back with no issues, as I recall.
> 
> When I was initially posting my tracking of pieces, nothing was grossly imbalanced, but I did point out that some pieces would have difficulty being enshrined if the main voter did not slow down a bit. Example: I think I pointed out that Berio's Laborintus II would only be enshrined if the remaining points were not from tdc (I think that's who it was). Has nothing to do with you, Albert, only everything to do with a behavior that you seem particularly fond of.


*Quis* *custodiet* *ipsos* *custodes*?


----------



## Guest

Albert7 said:


> *Quis* *custodiet* *ipsos* *custodes*?


I have made a point to watch my own votes too, thanks. Just did a count on my votes for Japanese Gardens about an hour ago, in fact. *Well* under 50% . Must be because I'm interested in the collaborative side of this project. Seemed like a major element of it, given the thread title.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

nathanb said:


> Clyne and Grime have received a grand total of 3 and 2 points from other voters, respectively, over a long course of time. Under the 50% rule, that makes their effective totals equal to 6 and 4 points. Those totals have not changed in weeks/months. IOW: Nobody's interested and they're dead weight. I don't see why this is being taken personally. Several other pieces were removed a few weeks back with no issues, as I recall.
> 
> When I was initially posting my tracking of pieces, nothing was grossly imbalanced, but I did point out that some pieces would have difficulty being enshrined if the main voter did not slow down a bit. Example: I think I pointed out that Berio's Laborintus II would only be enshrined if the remaining points were not from tdc (I think that's who it was). Has nothing to do with you, Albert, only everything to do with a behavior that you seem particularly fond of.


Since they've received so few votes, then, they can probably be removed.

Albert, you can re-nominate them later if you like.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Albert7 said:


> Mahlerian caught one of the guys here removing my votes without notification of the others or myself. Remember forgive but never forget.
> 
> *Quis* *custodiet* *ipsos* *custodes*?


I'm sorry that happened to you, but that doesn't change the fact that there has, on balance, been little interesting in the Grime or Clyne works.

If you think nathanb's totals are inaccurate, there's nothing stopping you counting yourself. It's very easy, I recently did a check to make sure I hadn't accidentally over-voted Schnittke's Choir Concerto (fabulous piece, that).


----------



## Albert7

nathanb said:


> Clyne and Grime have received a grand total of 3 and 2 points from other voters, respectively, over a long course of time. Under the 50% rule, that makes their effective totals equal to 6 and 4 points. Those totals have not changed in weeks/months. IOW: Nobody's interested and they're dead weight. I don't see why this is being taken personally. Several other pieces were removed a few weeks back with no issues, as I recall.
> 
> When I was initially posting my tracking of pieces, nothing was grossly imbalanced, but I did point out that some pieces would have difficulty being enshrined if the main voter did not slow down a bit. Example: I think I pointed out that Berio's Laborintus II would only be enshrined if the remaining points were not from tdc (I think that's who it was). Has nothing to do with you, Albert, only everything to do with a behavior that you seem particularly fond of.





MoonlightSonata said:


> I'm sorry that happened to you, but that doesn't change the fact that there has, on balance, been little interesting in the Grime or Clyne works.
> 
> If you think nathanb's totals are inaccurate, there's nothing stopping you counting yourself. It's very easy, I recently did a check to make sure I hadn't accidentally over-voted Schnittke's Choir Concerto (fabulous piece, that).


Then remove the pieces so I can nominate two new ones.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

New board:

Nominated:
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)
03 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio, Proms Fanatic (two more seconds needed)
04 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
27 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
24 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
47 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
25 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
12 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
26 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
33 López: La Selva (1998)
28 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
31 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
33 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
49 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
29 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
17 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
33 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
37 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
17 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
22 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

Bye bye Grime and Clyne. Sheds a tear. Maybe someday. Now Who's Next like Pete Townshend?


----------



## Albert7

Manual voting via iPad. Add two for Nancarrow and one for Murail.


----------



## tdc

After Albert7

Schnittke / López

Nominated:
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)
03 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio, Proms Fanatic (two more seconds needed)
04 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
27 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
24 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
09 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
47 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
25 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
12 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
26 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
34 López: La Selva (1998)
28 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
31 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
42 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
49 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
29 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
19 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
33 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
37 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
17 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
22 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc

Makrokosmos (needs some more luv!) / Schnittke Choir

Nominated:
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)
03 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio, Proms Fanatic (two more seconds needed)
04 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
27 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
24 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
11 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
47 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
25 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
12 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
26 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
34 López: La Selva (1998)
28 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
31 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
42 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
49 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
30 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
19 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
33 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
37 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
17 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
22 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## arpeggio

After Cygnenoir :

Adams: Atomic/ Cage: Atlas

Nominated:
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)
03 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio, Proms Fanatic (two more seconds needed)
04 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
27 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
25 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
11 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
47 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
25 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
12 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
26 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
34 López: La Selva (1998)
28 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
31 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
42 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
49 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
30 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
19 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
33 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
37 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
17 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
22 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After arpeggio

Saariaho / Feldman Cr Symm

Nominated:
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)
03 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio, Proms Fanatic (two more seconds needed)
04 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
27 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
25 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
11 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
23 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
47 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
25 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
12 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
26 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
34 López: La Selva (1998)
28 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
31 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
42 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
51 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
30 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
19 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
33 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
37 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
17 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
22 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tortkis

After GreenMamba

Nancarrow / Barraqué

Nominated:
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)
03 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio, Proms Fanatic (two more seconds needed)
04 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
28 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
25 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
11 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
23 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
47 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
25 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
12 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
26 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
34 López: La Selva (1998)
28 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
31 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
44 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
51 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
30 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
19 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
33 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
37 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
17 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
22 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After tortkis

Goebbels/Saariaho

Nominated:
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)
03 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio, Proms Fanatic (two more seconds needed)
04 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
28 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
25 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
11 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
23 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
*47 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)* _Effective Total < 45_
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
27 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
12 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
26 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
34 López: La Selva (1998)
28 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
31 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
44 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
*45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)*
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
*52 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)*
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
30 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
19 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
33 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
37 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
17 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
22 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After nathanb

Murail: Winter Fragments (2000) / Grime: Night Songs (2012)

Nominated:
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)
03 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio, Proms Fanatic (two more seconds needed)
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
02 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
28 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
25 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
11 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
23 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
47 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total < 45
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
27 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
12 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
26 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
34 López: La Selva (1998)
28 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
31 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
44 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
52 Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
30 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
19 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
33 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
37 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
17 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
22 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)

Nominated:
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)
03 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio, Proms Fanatic (two more seconds needed)
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
02 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
28 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
25 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
11 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
23 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
47 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total < 45
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
27 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
12 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
26 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
34 López: La Selva (1998)
28 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
31 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
44 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
30 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
19 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
33 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
37 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
17 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
22 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Albert
Murail / Gould (both sec)

Nominated:
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)
04 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio, Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (one more second needed)
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000) - Albert7, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)
04 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
28 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
25 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
11 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
23 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
47 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total < 45
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
27 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
12 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
26 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
34 López: La Selva (1998)
28 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
31 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
44 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
26 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
30 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
19 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
33 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
37 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
17 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
22 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After PianoBoy

*Luv according to Cyg / Nørgård*

*Nominated*:
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)
04 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio, Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (one more second needed)
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000) - Albert7, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)
04 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
28 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
25 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
24 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
13 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
23 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
47 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total < 45
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
27 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
12 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
26 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
34 López: La Selva (1998)
28 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
31 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
44 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
27 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
30 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
19 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
33 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
37 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
17 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
22 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After ptr: 

Carter / Lutoslawski

Nominated:
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)
04 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio, Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (one more second needed)
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000) - Albert7, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)
04 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
28 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
25 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
13 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
23 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
47 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total < 45
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
27 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
12 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
26 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
34 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
31 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
44 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
27 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
15 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
30 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
19 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
33 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
37 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
17 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
22 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After dogen:

Nancarrow / Schaeffer/Henry

Nominated:
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)
04 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio, Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (one more second needed)
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000) - Albert7, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)
04 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
28 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
25 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
13 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
23 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
47 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total < 45
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
27 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
12 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
26 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
34 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
31 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
46 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
27 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
30 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
19 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
33 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
37 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
17 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
22 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Yoshimatsu / Schnittke: Concerto

Nominated:
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)
04 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio, Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (one more second needed)
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000) - Albert7, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)
04 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
28 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
25 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
13 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
23 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
47 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total < 45
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
27 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
12 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
26 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
34 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
31 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
46 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
27 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
30 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
20 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
33 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
37 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
17 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After mmsbls

Murail (sec) / Murail De

Nominated:
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)
04 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio, Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (one more second needed)
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
06 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000) - Albert7, MoonlightSonata, Green Mamaba (one more second needed)
04 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
28 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
25 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
13 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
23 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
47 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total < 45
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
27 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
12 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
26 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
34 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
31 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
35 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
46 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
27 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
30 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
20 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
33 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
37 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
17 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Try not to go cray cray, Bert.

After GreenMamba

Murail/Messiaen

Nominated:
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)
04 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio, Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (one more second needed)
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
28 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
25 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
13 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
23 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
47 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total < 45
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
27 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
12 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
26 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
34 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
32 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
35 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
08 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
46 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
27 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
30 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
20 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
33 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
37 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
17 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

...for the record...

47 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total < 45
46 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
42 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
37 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)


----------



## Guest

dogen said:


> ...for the record...
> 
> 47 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) *Effective Total < 45*
> 46 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
> 45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
> 42 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
> 39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
> 38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
> 37 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
> 37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
> 37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
> 36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)


Sitting somewhere around 40, last I checked, but yeah.


----------



## ptr

After Nate the numbers man

*Murail: Désintégrations / Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz *

*Nominated*:
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)
04 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio, Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (one more second needed)
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
28 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
25 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
13 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
23 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
47 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total < 45
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
27 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
12 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
27 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
34 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
32 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
08 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
46 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
27 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
30 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
20 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
33 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
37 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
17 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After Jiffy Ptr Butter

Avram: Chiaroscuro (2011) / Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)

Nominated:

02 Avram: Chiaroscuro (2011)- Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)
04 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio, Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (one more second needed)
04 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
28 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
25 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
13 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
24 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
47 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total < 45
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
27 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
12 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
27 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
34 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
32 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
08 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
46 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
27 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
30 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
20 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
33 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
37 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
17 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

After Alberto settimo

Feldman SQ2 / Coro

Nominated:

02 Avram: Chiaroscuro (2011)- Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)
04 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio, Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (one more second needed)
04 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
28 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
25 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
13 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
24 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
49 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total < 45
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
27 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
12 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
27 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
34 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
32 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
08 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
46 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
27 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
30 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
20 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
33 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
37 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
17 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Albert, I love Dumitrescu and Avram, but I have to wonder why you're always picking, of all things, works that haven't been recorded, when there have been such a wonderful number of recordings on the Edition Modern series.


----------



## GreenMamba

Feldman up to 44 effective points, I believe. (49-27)*2. A 1-point vote for him (non-Albert) and he'd tie with Nancarrow (they basically count double).

46 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
44 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)


----------



## Albert7

nathanb said:


> Albert, I love Dumitrescu and Avram, but I have to wonder why you're always picking, of all things, works that haven't been recorded, when there have been such a wonderful number of recordings on the Edition Modern series.


The piece nominated is on YouTube. Sadly enough iTunes sucked on her compositions...


----------



## Guest

After Gio

Murail: Winter Fragments / Schnittke: Requiem

Nominated:

02 Avram: Chiaroscuro (2011)- Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)
04 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio, Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (one more second needed)
04 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
28 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
25 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
13 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
24 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
49 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total < 45
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
27 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
12 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
27 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
34 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
32 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
10 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
46 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
27 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
30 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
20 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
33 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
37 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
17 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After dogen
Shostakovich P&F / Norgard

Nominated:

02 Avram: Chiaroscuro (2011)- Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)
04 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio, Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (one more second needed)
04 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
28 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
25 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
13 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
24 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
49 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total < 45
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
27 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
12 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
27 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
34 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
32 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
08 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
46 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
28 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
30 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
20 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
07 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
33 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
37 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
17 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Adding mine back in...

Nominated:

02 Avram: Chiaroscuro (2011)- Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)
04 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio, Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (one more second needed)
04 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
28 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
25 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
13 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
24 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
49 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total < 45
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
27 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
12 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
27 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
34 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
32 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
10 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
46 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
28 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
30 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
20 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
33 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
37 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
17 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After dogen

Salonen: Wing on wing / Tavener: Song for Athene

Nominated:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)
04 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio, Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (one more second needed)
04 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
28 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
25 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
13 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
24 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
49 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total < 45
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
27 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
12 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
27 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
34 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
32 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
10 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
46 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
28 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
30 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
30 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
20 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
33 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
17 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After Cyg

Babbitt / Nancarrow

Nominated:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)
04 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio, Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (one more second needed)
04 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
28 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
25 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
13 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
24 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
49 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total < 45
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
27 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
12 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
27 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
34 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
32 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
10 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
47 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
28 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
30 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
30 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
20 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
33 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
17 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
36 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Albert7 said:


> The piece nominated is on YouTube. Sadly enough iTunes sucked on her compositions...


You can find a wealth of recordings from her. iTunes sucks in many avenues. Try the recordings here and you'll find a wealth of works, not including the random choice you've provided via a youtube listen. https://rateyourmusic.com/artist/iancu_dumitrescu___ana_maria_avram

And for the record, there are five works with the same title. I am assuming you meant to specify Chiaroscuro V, given the scoring of the youtube video you posted in the other thread? http://www.spectralmusic.org/Anamariaavram/Catalog.html


----------



## Albert7

nathanb said:


> You can find a wealth of recordings from her. iTunes sucks in many avenues. Try the recordings here and you'll find a wealth of works, not including the random choice you've provided via a youtube listen. https://rateyourmusic.com/artist/iancu_dumitrescu___ana_maria_avram
> 
> And for the record, there are five works with the same title. I am assuming you meant to specify Chiaroscuro V, given the scoring of the youtube video you posted in the other thread? http://www.spectralmusic.org/Anamariaavram/Catalog.html


You got it. Thanks


----------



## Guest

After Green Snake

Xenakis/Xenakis

Nominated:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)
04 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio, Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (one more second needed)
04 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
28 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
25 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
13 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
24 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
49 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total < 45
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
27 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
24 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
12 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
27 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
34 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
32 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
10 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
47 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
28 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
30 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
30 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
20 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
33 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
38 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After nathanb:

Holt / Kernis

Nominated:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)
04 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) - arpeggio, Proms Fanatic, MoonlightSonata (one more second needed)
04 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
28 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
25 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
13 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
24 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
49 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total < 45
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
27 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
26 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
27 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
34 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
32 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
10 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
47 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
28 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
30 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
30 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
20 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
33 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
38 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After da main man:

Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952) / Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)

Nominated:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)
05 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio, MoonlightSonata, Albert7 (one more second needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
28 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
25 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
13 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
24 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
49 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total < 45
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
27 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
26 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
27 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
34 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
32 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
10 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
47 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
28 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
30 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
30 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
20 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
33 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
38 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After Albert

Nancarrow / Lachenmann K

Nominated:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)
05 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio, MoonlightSonata, Albert7 (one more second needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
28 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
25 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
13 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
24 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
49 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total < 45
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
27 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
26 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
28 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
34 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
32 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
10 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
49 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
28 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
30 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
30 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
20 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
33 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
18 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
38 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After tdc

Barraqué / Xenakis: Kraanerg

Nominated:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)
05 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio, MoonlightSonata, Albert7 (one more second needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
25 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
13 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
24 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
49 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total < 45
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
27 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
26 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
28 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
34 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
32 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
10 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
49 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
28 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
30 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
30 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
20 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
33 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
19 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
38 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After dogen
Henze / Schnittke Piano

Nominated:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)
05 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956) - arpeggio, MoonlightSonata, Albert7 (one more second needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
25 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
13 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
24 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
49 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total < 45
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
27 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
26 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
28 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
34 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
08 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
32 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
10 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
49 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
28 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
30 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
30 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
21 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
33 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
19 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
38 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After MS

*Malec / Persichetti (sec)*

*Nominated*:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)

*Seconded*:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
25 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
13 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
24 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
49 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total < 45
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
27 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
26 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
28 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
34 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
32 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
10 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
49 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
28 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
06 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
42 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
30 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
30 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
21 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
33 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
06 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
19 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
38 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After ptr:

Rautavaara / Tippett: Fantasia

Nominated:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)


Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
30 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
25 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
13 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
24 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
49 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total < 45
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
27 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
26 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
28 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
34 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
32 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
10 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
49 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
28 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
06 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
30 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
30 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
21 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
33 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
19 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
38 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After mmsbls

Haas/Birtwistle

Nominated:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
02 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002) - nathanb (three more seconds needed)
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)


Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
31 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
25 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
13 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
24 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
49 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total < 45
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
27 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
26 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
28 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
34 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
32 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
10 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
49 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
28 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
06 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
30 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
30 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
21 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
33 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
19 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
38 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After Nathan

Salonen / Birtwistle ToT

Nominated:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
02 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002) - nathanb (three more seconds needed)
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)


Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
25 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
13 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
24 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
49 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total < 45
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
27 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
26 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
28 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
34 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
32 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
10 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
49 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
28 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
06 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
30 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
21 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
33 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
19 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
38 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

After GreenMamba

Xenakis Tetras / Haas

Nominated:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002) - nathanb, GioCar (two more seconds needed)
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
25 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
13 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
24 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
49 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total < 45
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
27 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
26 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
28 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
34 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
32 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
10 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
49 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
28 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
06 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
30 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
21 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
33 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
19 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
40 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Gio

Xenakis Tetras / Haas (o yes)

Nominated:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002) - nathanb, GioCar, dogen (one more second needed)
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
25 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
13 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
24 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
49 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total < 45
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
27 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
26 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
28 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
34 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
32 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
10 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
49 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
28 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
06 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
30 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
21 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
33 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
19 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
42 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Trout

After dogen:

Schnittke 5 / Haas

Nominated:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
25 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
13 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
24 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
49 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total < 45
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
27 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
05 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
26 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
28 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
34 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
32 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
10 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
49 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
28 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
06 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
30 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
21 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
33 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
19 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
42 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

*Haas / Crumb: Makrokosmos *

*Nominated*:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)

*Seconded*:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
25 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
24 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
49 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total < 45
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
27 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
07 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
26 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
28 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
34 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
32 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
10 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
49 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
28 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
06 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
30 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
21 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
33 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
19 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
42 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Glass: Akhnaten / Nancarrow

Nominated:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
16 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
25 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
24 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
49 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total < 45
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
27 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
07 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
26 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
28 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
34 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
32 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
10 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
50 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
28 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
06 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
30 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
21 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
33 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
19 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
42 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

Manual voting via iPhone. Add two for Lopez and one for Berio Rendering.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Albert's vote:

Nominated:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
25 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
24 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
49 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total < 45
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
27 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
07 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
26 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
28 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
36 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
32 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
10 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
50 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
28 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
06 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
11 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
30 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
21 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
33 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
19 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
42 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Albert
Schnittke choir / Petrassi

Nominated:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
25 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
24 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
49 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total < 45
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
27 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
07 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
26 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
28 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
36 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
32 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
10 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
50 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
28 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
06 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
32 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
21 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
33 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
19 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
42 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After MoonlightSonata

Stravinsky/Xenakis

Nominated:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
25 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
24 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
49 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total < 45
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
27 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
07 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
26 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
28 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
36 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
32 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
10 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
50 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
28 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
06 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
32 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
21 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
35 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
42 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After nathanb

Nancarrow / Britten Screw

Nominated:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
25 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
24 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
49 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total = 44
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
27 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
07 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
26 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
28 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
36 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
32 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
10 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
*52 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
*28 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
06 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
*45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
*16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
32 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
21 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
35 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
42 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After GreenMamba:

Tippett F / Silvestrov

Nominated:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
25 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
24 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
49 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total = 44
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
27 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
07 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
26 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
28 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
36 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
14 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
32 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
10 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
28 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
06 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
32 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
21 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
35 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
42 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)


----------



## arpeggio

After mmsbls:

MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie/Cage: Atlas

Nominated:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
26 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
24 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
49 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total = 44
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
27 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
07 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
26 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
28 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
36 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
16 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
10 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
32 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
10 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
52 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
28 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
06 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
32 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
21 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
35 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
42 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After arp

Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux / Haas

Nominated:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
26 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
24 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
49 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total = 44
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
27 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
08 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
26 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
28 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
36 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
16 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
32 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
10 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
52 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
28 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
06 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
32 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
21 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
35 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
42 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After d

*Xenakis: Tetras / Goebbels*

*Nominated*:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)

*Seconded*:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
26 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
24 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
49 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total = 44
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
28 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
08 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
26 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
28 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
36 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
16 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
32 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
10 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
52 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
28 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
06 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
32 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
21 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
16 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
35 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
44 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## StDior

After ptr

Schnittke 2 / 5/4

Nominated:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
26 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
24 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
49 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total = 44
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
28 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
08 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
26 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
28 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
36 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
16 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
32 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
10 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
52 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
28 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
06 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
32 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
21 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
18 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
35 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
44 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After StDior

Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) / Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)

Nominated:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
26 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
26 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
49 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total = 44
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
19 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
28 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
08 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
26 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
28 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
36 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
16 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
32 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
10 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
*53 Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)* (enshrined?)
28 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
06 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
45 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
32 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
21 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
18 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
35 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
44 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Tacosaurus

Removing Nancarrow from the board. (Albert7, you may re-vote your +1)

Reich / Glass: Satyagraha

Nominated:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
26 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
26 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
49 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total = 44
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
28 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
08 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
26 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
28 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
36 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
16 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
32 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
10 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
28 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
06 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
47 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
32 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
21 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
18 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
35 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
44 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After the Aronofsky film

the revote for my +1 is now accorded to Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)

Nominated:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951) - arpeggio, Albert7, 20centrfuge (one more second needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
26 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
26 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
49 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total = 44
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
28 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
08 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
26 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
28 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
36 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
16 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
32 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
10 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
28 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
06 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
47 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
32 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
21 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
18 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
44 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After AlbertVII

Babbitt Philomel/Hindemith Symphony for band

Nominated:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
37 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
26 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
28 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
26 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
49 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total = 44
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
28 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
08 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
28 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
36 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
16 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
32 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
10 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
28 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
06 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
47 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
32 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
21 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
18 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
44 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
27 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Mahlerian

Dillon/Zimmermann

Nominated:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
37 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
26 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
37 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
26 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
49 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total = 44
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
28 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
08 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
28 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
36 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
16 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
32 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
10 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
28 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
06 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
47 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
32 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
21 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
18 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
44 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
28 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After nathab

Duckworth / Silvestrov

Nominated:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
37 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
26 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
39 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
26 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
49 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total = 44
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
28 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
08 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
28 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
36 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
16 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
32 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
10 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
28 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
06 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
47 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
32 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
21 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
18 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
44 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
28 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

after mmsbls 

Duckworth / Reich

Nominated:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
37 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
26 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
26 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
49 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total = 44
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
28 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
08 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
28 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
36 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
16 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
32 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
10 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
28 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
06 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
48 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
32 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
21 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
18 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
44 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
28 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

after GM:

Haas / Murail: Winter Fragments

Nominated:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
37 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
26 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
26 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
49 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total = 44
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
28 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
10 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
28 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
36 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
16 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
32 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
28 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
11 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
28 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
06 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
48 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
32 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
21 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
18 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
44 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
28 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

after the doge:

*Messiaen: Méditations / Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz*

*Nominated*:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
37 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
26 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
26 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
49 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total = 44
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
28 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
10 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
29 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
36 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
16 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
32 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
30 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
11 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
28 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
06 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
48 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
32 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
21 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
18 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
23 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
44 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
28 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

ptr said:


> after the doge


do I get to wear a funny hat?


----------



## ptr

dogen said:


> do I get to wear a funny hat?












Yours to pick up at the information counter!

/ptr


----------



## GioCar

after dracula

Feldman SQ2 / Stockhausen

Nominated:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
37 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
26 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
26 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
51 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total = 46 (?)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
28 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
10 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
29 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
30 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
36 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
16 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
32 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
30 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
11 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
28 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
06 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
48 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
32 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
21 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
18 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
44 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
28 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

I believe Feldman's effective total is 48, not 46.

27 points from Albert, 24 from the rest. 24 times two is 48. The work could have 48 without violating the 50% rule.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After automobile
Ligeti Double / Schnittke P&S

Nominated:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
37 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
26 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
26 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
51 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total = 46 (?)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
28 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
10 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
29 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
26 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
36 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
16 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
32 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
30 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
11 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
28 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
06 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
48 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
32 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
22 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
18 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
44 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
28 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After the 5 fingers of death

Babbitt: Philomel (1964) / Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)

Nominated:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
39 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
26 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
26 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
51 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total = 46 (?)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
28 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
10 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
29 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
27 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
36 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
16 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
32 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
30 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
11 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
28 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
06 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
48 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
32 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
22 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
18 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
44 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
28 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After Albert

Reich / Carter

Nominated:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
39 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
26 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
27 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
26 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
51 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total = 46 (?)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
28 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
10 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
29 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
27 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
36 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
16 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
32 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
30 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
11 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
28 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
06 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
50 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
32 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
22 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
18 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
44 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
28 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After tdc

Cage/Lachenmann

Nominated:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
39 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
27 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
26 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
51 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total = 46 (?)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
28 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
10 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
30 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
27 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
36 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
16 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
12 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
32 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
30 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
11 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
28 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
06 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
50 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
32 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
22 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
18 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
44 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
28 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After nat

Haas / Messiaen Birdies

Nominated:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
39 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
27 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
26 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
51 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total = 46 (?)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
28 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
12 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
30 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
27 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
36 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
16 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
32 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
30 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
11 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
28 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
06 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
50 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
32 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
22 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
18 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
44 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
28 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After dogen

Carter / Petrassi

Nominated:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
39 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
26 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
51 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total = 48
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
28 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
12 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
30 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
27 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
36 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
16 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
32 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
30 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
11 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
28 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
06 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
50 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
32 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
22 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
18 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
44 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
28 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Albert7 said:


> After the 5 fingers of death


Never heard that before! :lol:


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After GreenMamba
Persichetti band / Cage R

Nominated:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
39 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
26 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
51 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total = 48
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
28 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
12 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
30 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
27 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
36 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
16 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
32 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
30 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
11 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
28 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
50 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
32 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
22 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
18 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
44 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
28 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After MS

*Nørgård / Feldman: SQ2*

*Nominated*:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
39 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
26 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
52 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total = 50
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
28 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
12 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
30 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
27 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
36 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
16 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
32 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
30 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
11 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
30 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
50 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
32 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
22 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
18 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
44 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
28 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Penderecki 7 / Messiaen Transfiguration

Nominated:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
39 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
26 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
52 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total = 50
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
28 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
12 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
30 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
27 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
36 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
16 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
33 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
30 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
11 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
30 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
50 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
32 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
22 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
18 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
44 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
28 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After Natalie Portman film

Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) / López: La Selva (1998)

Nominated:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
39 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
26 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
52 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total = 50
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
28 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
12 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
30 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
29 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
37 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
16 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
33 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
30 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
11 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
30 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
50 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
32 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
22 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
18 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
20 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
44 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
28 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Albert7

Xenakis: Kraanerg / Nørgård

Nominated:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
39 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
26 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
26 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
52 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total = 50
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
28 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
12 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
30 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
29 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
37 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
16 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
33 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
30 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
11 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
31 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
50 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
32 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
22 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
18 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
44 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
28 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After dogen

Boulez/Boulez

Nominated:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
39 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
26 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
52 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total = 50
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
28 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
12 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
32 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
30 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
29 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
37 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
16 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
33 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
30 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
11 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
31 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
50 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
32 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
22 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
18 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
44 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
28 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After nb

Kurtag / MacMillan

Nominated:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
39 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
26 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
52 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total = 50
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
28 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
12 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
30 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
29 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
37 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
17 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
33 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
30 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
11 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
31 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
50 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
32 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
22 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
18 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
44 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
28 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After GreenMamba:

Duckworth / Schnittke: Concerto

Nominated:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
39 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
13 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
26 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
52 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total = 50
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
28 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
12 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
30 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
29 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
37 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
17 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
33 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
30 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
11 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
31 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
50 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
32 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
23 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
18 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
30 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
44 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
28 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Proms Fanatic

Manual vote please:

Schnittke Choir/ Vaughan Williams 7


----------



## GioCar

After PF (and adding his votes - happy to help when I see the magic word)

Donatoni / Goebbels

Nominated:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
39 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
15 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
26 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
52 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total = 50
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
29 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
12 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
30 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
29 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
37 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
17 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
33 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
30 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
11 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
31 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
50 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
23 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
18 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
31 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
44 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
28 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Proms Fanatic said:


> Manual vote please:
> 
> Schnittke Choir/ Vaughan Williams 7


You have been awarded a like for the never-before-seen juxtaposition of the words "manual vote" and "please". Congratulations


----------



## ptr

After Il Divo da Milano

*Feldman: SQ2 / Haas*

*Nominated*:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
39 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
15 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
26 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
54 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total = 52?
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
29 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
13 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
30 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
29 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
37 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
17 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
13 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
33 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
30 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
11 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
31 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
50 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
23 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
18 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
31 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
44 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
28 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

ptr said:


> 54 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total = 52?


Actually, it is 54. 27 points from Albert 27 from the rest. So he's a real boy again. An Albert vote for the work now won't help, but he can match other votes point for point.

The work is three points away from enshrinement (Reich is at 50).

Leaders
54 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total = 54
50 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
44 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
43 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
40 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Britten TotS / Messaien birds

Nominated:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
39 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
15 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
26 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
54 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) Effective Total = 52?
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
29 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
13 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
30 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
29 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
37 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
17 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
14 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
33 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
30 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
11 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
31 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
26 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
50 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
23 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
18 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
31 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
44 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
28 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After MoonlightSonata

Schnittke 2 / Utrenja

Nominated:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
39 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
30 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
15 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
26 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
54 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
29 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
13 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
30 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
29 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
37 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
17 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
14 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
33 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
30 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
11 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
31 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
27 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
50 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
23 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
31 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
44 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
28 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

Manual voting via iPhone. Add 2 for Feldman's Crippled Symmetry and one for Dillon's Nine Rivers. Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Guest

Albert7 said:


> Manual voting via iPhone. Add 2 for Feldman's Crippled Symmetry and one for Dillon's Nine Rivers. *Merci beaucoup!*


Works for me! LIKE!


----------



## GreenMamba

Albert's

Nominated:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
39 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
29 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
31 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
15 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
54 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
29 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
13 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
30 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
29 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
37 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
17 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
14 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
33 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
30 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
11 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
31 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
27 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
50 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
23 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
31 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
44 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
28 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After Albert

Carter / Holt

Nominated:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
39 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
31 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
15 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
54 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
29 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
13 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
36 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
30 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
29 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
37 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
17 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
14 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
33 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
30 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
11 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
31 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
27 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
50 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
23 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
31 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
44 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
28 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Green Snake

Lachenmann/Norgard

Nominated:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
39 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
31 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
15 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
54 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
29 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
13 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
38 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
30 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
29 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
37 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
17 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
14 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
33 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
30 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
11 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
32 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
12 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
27 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
50 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
23 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
31 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
44 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
28 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After nathanb:

Feldman String Quartet 2 / Oliveros

Nominated:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
39 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
31 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
15 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
56 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
29 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
13 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
38 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
30 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
29 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
37 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
17 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
10 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
14 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
33 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
30 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
11 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
32 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
13 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
27 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
50 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
23 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
31 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
44 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
28 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After PG
Malec / Schnittke P&S

Nominated:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
39 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
31 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
15 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
56 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
29 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
13 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
38 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
30 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
29 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
37 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
17 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
14 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
33 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
30 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
11 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
32 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
13 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
27 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
50 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
24 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
31 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
44 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
28 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Moon

Murail / Murail

Nominated:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
39 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
31 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
15 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
56 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
29 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
13 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
38 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
30 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
29 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
37 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
17 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
14 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
33 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
30 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
13 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
32 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
13 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
27 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
50 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
24 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
31 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
44 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
28 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After dogen

Schnittke CPS / López

Nominated:
02 Avram: Chiaroscuro V (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
39 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
31 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
15 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
56 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
29 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
13 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
38 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
30 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
29 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
38 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
17 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
14 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
33 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
30 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
13 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
32 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
13 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
27 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
50 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
31 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
44 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
28 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After tdc

Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) / Grime: Night Songs (2012) (renommed)

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
39 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
31 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
15 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
58 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) (enshrined?)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
29 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
13 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
05 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
38 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
30 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
29 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
38 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
17 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
14 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
33 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
30 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
13 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
32 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
13 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
27 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
50 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
31 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
44 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
28 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## 20centrfuge

After Albert

Hindemith/Murail Winter

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
14 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
39 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
31 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
15 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
58 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) (enshrined?)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
29 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
13 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
38 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
30 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
29 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
38 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
17 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
14 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
33 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
30 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
32 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
13 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
27 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
50 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
31 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
44 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
28 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After 20

*Adams: Gnarly Buttons / Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz *

*Nominated*:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
16 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
39 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
31 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
15 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
58 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) (enshrined?)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
29 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
13 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
38 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
31 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
29 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
38 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
17 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
14 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
33 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
30 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
32 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
13 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
27 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
50 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
31 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
44 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
28 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After ptr

Britten Screw/Messiaen Transfiguration

*Nominated:*
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

*Seconded:*
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
16 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
39 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
31 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
15 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
58 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) (enshrined?)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
29 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
13 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
38 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
31 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
29 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
38 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
17 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
14 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
34 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
30 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
32 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
13 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
27 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
50 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
31 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
44 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
28 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Mahlerian

Xenakis/Goebbels

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
16 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
39 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
31 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
15 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
58 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) (enshrined?)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
13 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
38 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
31 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
29 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
38 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
17 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
14 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
34 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
30 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
32 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
13 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
27 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
50 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
38 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
31 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
46 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
28 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

Much belated enshrinement of Feldman

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After nathanb:

Tavener / Zimmermann

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
16 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
39 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
31 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
15 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
58 Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983) (enshrined?)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
13 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
38 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
31 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
29 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
38 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
17 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
14 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
34 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
30 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
32 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
13 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
27 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
50 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
31 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
46 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After PG

Reich / Adams Gnarly

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
17 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
39 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
31 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
15 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
13 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
07 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
38 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
31 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
29 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
38 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
17 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
14 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
34 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
30 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
32 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
13 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
27 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
52 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
31 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
46 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## arpeggio

After GreenMamba:

Hindemith/MacMillan

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
17 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
39 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
31 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
15 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
13 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
38 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
31 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
29 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
38 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
18 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
14 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
34 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
30 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
32 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
13 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
27 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
52 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
08 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
31 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
38 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
46 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After arp:

Xenakis Nomos Alpha / Schnittke Requiem

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
17 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
39 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
31 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
15 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
13 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
38 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
31 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
29 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
38 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
18 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
14 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
34 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
30 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
32 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
13 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
27 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
52 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
09 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
31 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
46 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Topping

52 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
46 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
44 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
43 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
39 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
39 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)

Bottoming

10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
09 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)


----------



## GreenMamba

"Bottoming" would not have been my word choice.

Anyway, not sure if we feel a need for another purging. Of the bottom 10, I count 5 longtimers (Max Davies, Hartmann 8, Tippett 3, Shost 15). But the current list is only 85; we were once at 110.


----------



## Guest

GreenMamba said:


> "Bottoming" would not have been my word choice.
> 
> Anyway, not sure if we feel a need for another purging. Of the bottom 10, I count 5 longtimers (Max Davies, Hartmann 8, Tippett 3, Shost 15). But the current list is only 85; we were once at 110.


Yep I thought I'd flag up potential festerers!

(and it's a word I've only just...discovered!)


----------



## Albert7

GreenMamba said:


> "Bottoming" would not have been my word choice.
> 
> Anyway, not sure if we feel a need for another purging. Of the bottom 10, I count 5 longtimers (Max Davies, Hartmann 8, Tippett 3, Shost 15). But the current list is only 85; we were once at 110.


Purging is a bad idea.


----------



## GioCar

After dogen

Haas / Reich

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
17 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
39 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
31 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
15 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
15 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
38 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
31 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
29 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
38 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
18 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
14 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
34 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
30 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
32 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
13 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
27 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
*53 Reich: The Desert Music (1983)*
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
09 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
31 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
*46 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)*
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)


----------



## GioCar

New board

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
17 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
39 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
31 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
15 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
15 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
38 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
31 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
29 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
38 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
18 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
14 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
34 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
30 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
32 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
13 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
27 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
09 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
07 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
31 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
46 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After GioCar's New board

*Shostakovich*: String Quartet No. 15 / *Tippett*: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli 

*Nominated*:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
17 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
39 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
31 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
15 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
15 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
38 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
31 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
29 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
38 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
18 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
14 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
34 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
30 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
32 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
13 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
27 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
09 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
31 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
46 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Henze / VW7

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
17 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
39 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
31 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
15 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
15 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
38 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
31 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
29 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
38 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
18 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
14 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
34 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
30 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
32 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
13 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
27 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
09 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
46 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

Manual voting via iPad. Please add two for Haas and one for Lopez.


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Albert7

Schnittke 5 / Penderecki 7

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
17 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
39 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
31 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
15 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
17 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
38 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
31 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
29 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
39 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
18 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
14 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
34 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
30 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
32 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
13 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
40 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
27 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
09 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
40 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
22 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
46 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Cygnenoir

Xenakis/Zimmermann

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
17 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
39 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
31 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
15 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
17 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
38 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
31 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
29 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
39 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
18 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
14 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
34 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
30 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
32 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
13 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
40 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
27 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
09 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
40 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
46 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After nathanb

Crumb V / Rodrigo (nom)

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954) - tdc (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
17 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
39 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
28 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
31 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
15 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
17 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
38 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
31 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
29 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
39 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
18 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
14 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
34 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
30 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
32 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
13 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
40 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
27 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
09 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
40 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
46 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After tdc:

Xenakis Tetras / Norgard

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954) - tdc (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
17 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
39 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
28 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
31 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
15 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
17 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
38 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
31 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
29 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
39 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
18 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
14 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
34 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
30 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
33 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
13 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
40 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
27 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
09 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
40 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
48 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

after Paulie

Babbitt / Donatoni

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954) - tdc (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
17 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
41 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
28 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
31 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
17 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
38 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
31 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
29 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
39 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
18 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
14 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
34 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
30 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
33 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
13 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
40 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
27 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
09 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
40 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
48 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

after our snake charmer

Babbitt: Philomel (1964) / Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)

Nominated:
01 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954) - tdc (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
17 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
43 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
28 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
31 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
17 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
38 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
31 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
29 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
39 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
18 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
14 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
34 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
30 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
33 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
13 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
40 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
27 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
09 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
40 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
48 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Albert
Pend 7 / Lopez

Nominated:
01 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954) - tdc (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
17 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
43 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
28 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
31 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
17 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
38 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
31 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
29 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
40 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
18 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
14 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
34 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
30 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
33 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
13 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
27 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
09 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
40 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
48 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After MS

*Lachenmann: Das Mädchen / Messiaen: La Transfiguration *

*Nominated*:
01 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954) - tdc (three more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
17 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
43 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
28 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
31 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
17 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
31 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
29 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
40 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
18 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
14 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
30 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
33 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
13 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
27 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
09 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
40 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
48 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After ptr

xen tet / messi cat

Nominated:
01 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954) - tdc (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
17 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
43 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
28 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
31 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
17 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
31 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
29 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
40 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
18 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
30 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
33 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
13 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
27 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
26 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
09 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
40 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
50 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## StDior

After dogen

Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings / Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4)

Nominated:
01 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954) - tdc (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
17 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
43 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
31 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
28 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
31 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
17 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
31 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
29 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
40 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
18 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
30 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
33 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
13 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
27 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
28 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
09 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
41 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
50 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After StDior

Carter Quartet 1/Messiaen Meditations

Nominated:
01 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954) - tdc (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
17 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
43 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
33 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
28 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
31 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
17 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
31 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
29 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
40 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
18 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
33 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
13 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
27 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
28 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
09 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
41 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
50 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Mahlerian

Cerha/Carter

Nominated:
01 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1) - Albert7, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954) - tdc (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
17 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
43 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
28 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
31 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
17 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
31 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
29 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
40 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
18 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
33 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
13 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
27 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
28 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
09 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
41 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
50 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After nathanb:

Schnittke: Concerto / Duckworth

Nominated:
01 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1) - Albert7, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954) - tdc (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
17 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
43 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
28 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
31 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
44 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
17 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
31 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
29 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
40 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
18 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
33 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
13 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
27 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
30 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
09 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
41 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
26 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
50 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After mmsbls (and adding nathanb's Cerha points)

Sessions / Cerha

Nominated:
04 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1) - Albert7, nathanb, GreenMamba (one more second needed)
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954) - tdc (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
17 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
43 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
28 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
31 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
44 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
17 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
31 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
29 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
40 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
18 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
33 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
13 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
27 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
30 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
09 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
41 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
28 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
50 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

Leaderboard. 

50 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
44 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
44 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
43 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
41 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
40 López: La Selva (1998)
40 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)


----------



## Albert7

After our snake charmer

Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951) / Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)

Nominated:
04 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1) - Albert7, nathanb, GreenMamba (one more second needed)
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954) - tdc (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
17 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
43 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
28 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
31 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
44 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
17 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
31 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
30 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
40 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
18 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
33 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
13 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
27 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
30 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
09 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
41 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
30 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
50 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After Alfie

*Cerha (Sec) / Zimmermann*

*Nominated*:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
01 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954) - tdc (three more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
17 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
43 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
06 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
28 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
31 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
44 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
17 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
31 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
30 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
40 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
18 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
33 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
13 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
27 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
30 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
09 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
41 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
30 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
50 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Rodrigo / Schnittke S5

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954) - tdc, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
17 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
43 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
34 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
06 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
28 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
31 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
44 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
17 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
31 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
30 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
40 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
18 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
33 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
13 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
27 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
30 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
09 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
42 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
30 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
50 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After MS

Carter / Schnittke 5

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954) - tdc, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
17 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
43 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
17 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
36 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
06 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
28 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
31 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
44 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
17 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
31 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
30 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
40 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
18 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
33 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
13 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
27 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
30 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
09 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
30 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
50 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc

Berio Rendering / Adams Gnarly Buttons

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954) - tdc, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
18 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
43 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
36 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
06 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
28 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
31 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
44 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
17 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
31 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
30 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
40 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
18 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
33 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
13 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
27 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
30 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
09 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
30 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
50 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After cyg

Haas / Xenakis Tetras

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954) - tdc, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
18 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
43 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
36 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
06 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
28 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
31 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
44 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
19 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
31 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
30 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
40 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
18 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
33 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
13 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
27 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
30 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
09 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
30 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
*51 Xenakis: Tetras (1983)*
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Tetras enshrined?


----------



## Guest

Sure looks that way, but I *am* rather worn out at the moment.

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)


After doge

Stravinsky/Dillon

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954) - tdc, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
18 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
43 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
36 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
06 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
28 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
44 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
19 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
34 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
31 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
30 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
40 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
18 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
33 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
13 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
27 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
30 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
09 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
30 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

Please add two for Lopez and one for Kurtag. Manual vote via iPad.


----------



## GreenMamba

After and including Albert

Britten Tots / Feldman

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954) - tdc, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
18 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
43 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
46 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
36 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
06 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
28 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
44 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
29 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
19 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
31 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
30 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
42 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
18 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
33 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
13 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
27 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
30 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
09 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
30 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After GreenMamba

Carter Quartet/Adams Gnarly Buttons

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954) - tdc, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
19 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
43 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
46 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
38 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
06 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
28 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
44 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
29 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
19 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
31 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
30 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
42 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
18 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
33 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
13 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
27 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
30 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
09 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
30 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mahlerian:

Britten Turn / Zimmermann

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954) - tdc, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
19 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
43 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
38 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
06 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
28 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
44 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
29 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
19 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
31 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
30 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
42 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
18 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
33 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
13 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
27 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
30 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
09 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
30 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
32 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## StDior

After PaulieGatto:

Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) / Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954) - tdc, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
19 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
43 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
38 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
06 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
28 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
44 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
29 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
19 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
31 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
30 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
33 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
42 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
18 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
33 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
13 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
27 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
44 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
30 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
09 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
30 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
32 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After StDior:

Rautavaara / Schnittke: Concerto

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954) - tdc, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
19 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
43 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
38 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
06 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
28 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
44 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
29 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
32 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
19 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
13 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
31 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
30 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
33 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
42 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
18 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
33 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
13 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
27 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
46 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
31 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
09 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
30 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
32 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After mms
Glass Akh / Kernis

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954) - tdc, MoonlightSonata (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
19 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
43 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
38 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
06 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
28 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
44 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
29 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
19 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
31 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
30 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
33 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
42 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
18 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
33 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
13 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
27 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
46 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
31 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
09 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
30 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
32 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After MS

*Zimmermann* / *Rodrigo*

*Nominated*:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954) - tdc, MoonlightSonata, ptr (one more second needed)

*Seconded*:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
19 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
43 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
38 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
06 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
28 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
44 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
29 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
19 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
31 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
30 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
33 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
42 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
18 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
33 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
13 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
27 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
46 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
31 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
09 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
30 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
25 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
34 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Azol

After ptr

Rautavaara / Silvestrov

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954) - tdc, MoonlightSonata, ptr (one more second needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
19 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
43 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
38 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
06 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
28 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
44 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
29 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
19 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
31 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
30 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
33 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
42 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
18 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
33 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
13 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
27 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
48 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
31 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
09 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
30 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
26 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
34 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After azol

Penderecki: Utrenja / Nørgård

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954) - tdc, MoonlightSonata, ptr (one more second needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
19 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
43 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
38 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
06 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
28 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
44 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
29 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
19 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
31 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
30 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
33 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
42 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
18 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
13 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
29 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
48 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
31 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
09 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
30 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
26 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
34 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After dogen

Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) / Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954) - tdc, MoonlightSonata, ptr (one more second needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
19 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
43 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
39 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
06 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
14 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
28 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
46 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
29 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
19 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
31 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
30 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
33 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
42 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
18 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
13 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
29 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
48 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
31 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
09 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
30 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
26 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
34 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After Albert (and added ptr's point to Rodrigo)

Crumb / Crumb

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954) - tdc, MoonlightSonata, ptr (one more second needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
19 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
43 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
39 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
06 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
46 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
29 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
19 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
31 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
30 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
33 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
42 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
18 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
12 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
13 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
29 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
48 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
31 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
09 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
30 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
26 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
24 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
34 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After tdc

Malec/Stockhausen

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954) - tdc, MoonlightSonata, ptr (one more second needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
19 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
43 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
39 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
06 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
46 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
29 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
19 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
31 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
30 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
33 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
42 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
18 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
13 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
29 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
48 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
31 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
09 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
30 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
26 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
34 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After nathanb

Adamas Gnarly / Lachenmann K

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954) - tdc, MoonlightSonata, ptr (one more second needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
43 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
39 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
06 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
46 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
29 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
19 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
30 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
33 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
42 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
18 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
13 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
29 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
48 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
31 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
09 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
30 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
26 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
34 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After GreenMamba

Lieberson Neruda/Babbitt Philomel

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954) - tdc, MoonlightSonata, ptr (one more second needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
44 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
39 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
06 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
46 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
29 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
19 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
32 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
33 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
42 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
18 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
13 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
29 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
48 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
31 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
09 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
30 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
26 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
34 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mahlerian:

Britten Turn / Schnittke Choir

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954) - tdc, MoonlightSonata, ptr (one more second needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
44 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
39 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
06 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
46 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
29 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
19 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
32 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
33 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
42 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
18 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
13 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
29 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
48 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
35 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
31 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
09 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
30 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
26 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
34 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## arpeggio

After PaulieGatto:

Rodrigo/Persichetti

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
44 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
39 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
06 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
46 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
29 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
19 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
32 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
33 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
42 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
18 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
13 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
29 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
48 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
06 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
35 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
31 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
09 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
30 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
26 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
34 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After arp:

*Haas / Oliveros*

*Nominated*:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
44 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
39 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
06 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
46 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
29 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
32 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
33 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
42 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
18 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
14 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
29 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
48 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
06 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
35 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
31 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
09 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
30 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
26 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
24 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
34 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Xenakis K / Schnittke Requiem

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
44 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
39 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
06 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
46 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
29 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
32 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
33 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
42 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
18 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
14 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
29 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
48 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
06 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
35 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
31 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
30 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
26 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
34 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## musicrom

After MoonlightSonata

Feldman / Schnittke Piano

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
44 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
30 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
39 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
06 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
46 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
31 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
32 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
33 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
42 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
18 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
14 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
29 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
48 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
06 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
35 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
32 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
30 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
25 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
26 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
34 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Proms Fanatic

After musicrom

Britten Cello/Shostakovich Viola

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
44 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
32 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
39 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
06 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
46 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
31 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
32 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
33 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
42 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
18 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
14 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
29 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
48 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
06 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
35 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
32 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
30 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
26 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
26 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
34 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After Proms Fanatic:

Holt / Silvestrov

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
44 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
32 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
39 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
06 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
35 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
46 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
31 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
29 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
32 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
33 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
42 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
18 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
14 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
29 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
48 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
06 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
35 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
32 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
30 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
26 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
27 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
34 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After mms:

Corigliano / Utrenja

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
44 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
32 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
39 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
06 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
46 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
31 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
29 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
32 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
33 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
42 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
18 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
14 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
30 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
48 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
06 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
35 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
32 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
30 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
26 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
27 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
24 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
34 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After dogen

Yoshimatsu / Schnittke Choir

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
44 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
32 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
39 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
06 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
46 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
31 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
29 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
32 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
33 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
42 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
18 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
14 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
30 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
48 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
06 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
32 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
30 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
26 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
27 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
34 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

after the black swan

Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) / Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
44 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
32 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
39 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
06 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
46 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
33 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
29 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
33 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
33 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
42 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
18 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
14 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
30 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
48 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
06 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
32 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
30 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
26 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
27 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
34 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

after Albert

Oliveros / Britten Turn

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
44 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
28 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
32 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
51 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
39 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
06 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
46 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
33 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
29 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
33 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
33 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
42 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
18 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
30 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
48 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
06 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
32 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
30 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
26 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
27 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
34 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After GreenMamba

Boulez/Schnittke

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
44 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
30 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
32 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
51 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
39 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
06 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
46 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
33 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
29 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
33 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
33 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
42 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
18 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
30 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
48 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
06 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
33 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
30 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
26 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
27 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
34 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After nathanb

Boulez Pli selon pli/Sessions Quartet 2

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
44 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
30 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
38 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
32 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
51 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
39 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
06 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
46 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
33 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
29 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
33 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
33 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
42 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
18 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
30 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
48 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
06 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
33 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
31 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
26 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
27 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
34 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mika

After Mahlerian

Britten / Boulez Pli selon pli

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
44 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
30 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
39 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
32 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
53 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
39 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
06 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
46 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
33 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
29 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
33 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
33 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
42 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
18 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
30 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
48 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
06 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
33 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
31 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
26 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
27 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
34 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Macmillan / Sessions

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
44 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
30 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
39 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
32 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
53 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
39 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
06 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
46 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
33 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
29 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
33 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
33 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
42 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
20 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
30 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
48 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
06 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
33 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
32 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
26 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
27 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
34 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After Ms

Schnittke cps / Sessions

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
44 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
30 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
39 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
32 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
53 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
39 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
06 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
46 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
33 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
29 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
33 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
33 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
42 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
20 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
30 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
48 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
06 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
35 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
33 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
26 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
27 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
34 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After tdc

*Zimmermann / López*

*Nominated*:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
44 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
30 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
39 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
32 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
53 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
39 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
06 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
46 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
33 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
29 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
33 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
33 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
43 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
20 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
30 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
48 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
06 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
35 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
33 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
26 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
27 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## StDior

After ptr

Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings / Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4)

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
44 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
30 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
39 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
32 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
53 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
39 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
06 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
46 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
33 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
29 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
35 Kurtag: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
33 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
33 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
43 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
20 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
38 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
30 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
48 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
06 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
37 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
33 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
26 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
27 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After StDior:

Murail Désintégrations / Kurtág

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
44 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
30 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
39 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
32 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
53 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
39 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
06 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
46 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
33 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
29 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
36 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
33 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
33 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
43 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
20 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
40 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
30 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
48 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
06 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
37 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
33 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
26 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
27 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After dogen:

Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) / López: La Selva (1998)

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
44 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
30 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
39 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
32 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
53 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
39 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
06 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
46 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
33 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
29 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
36 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
33 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
33 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
44 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
20 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
40 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
30 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
50 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) (*enshrined soon woot woot*)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
06 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
37 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
33 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
26 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
27 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

_50 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) (enshrined soon woot woot)
_
Actually, Britten is in first place with 53. Neither is going to be enshrined unless one is allowed to pass first.


----------



## mmsbls

After Albert7:

Schnittke: Concerto / Holt

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
44 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
23 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
30 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
39 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
32 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
53 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
39 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
06 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
46 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
33 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
09 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
30 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
36 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
33 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
33 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
44 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
20 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
40 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
30 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
50 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
06 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
39 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
33 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
26 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
27 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After mmsbls

Hartmann Symphony 8/Berio Coro

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
44 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
24 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
30 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
39 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
32 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
53 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
39 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
06 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
46 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
33 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
30 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
36 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
33 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
33 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
44 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
20 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
40 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
30 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
50 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
06 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
39 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
33 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
26 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
27 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mahlerian:

Britten Turn / Rodrigo

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
44 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
24 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
30 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
39 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
32 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
55 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
39 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
06 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
46 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
33 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
30 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
36 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
33 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
33 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
44 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
20 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
40 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
30 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
50 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
07 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
39 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
33 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
26 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
27 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After PaulieGatto

Britten Turn / Holt

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
44 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
24 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
30 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
39 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
32 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
*57 Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
*28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
39 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
06 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
46 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
33 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
31 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
36 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
33 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
33 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
44 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
20 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
40 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
30 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
*50 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
*16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
07 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
39 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
33 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
26 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
27 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)


----------



## GreenMamba

New List

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
44 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
24 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
30 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
39 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
32 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
39 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
06 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
46 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
33 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
31 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
36 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
33 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
33 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
44 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
20 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
40 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
30 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
50 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
07 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
39 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
33 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
26 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
27 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
25 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)

Leaders:
50 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
46 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
46 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
44 López: La Selva (1998)
44 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
40 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)


----------



## Guest

After green snake

Stockhausen/Lachenmann

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
44 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
24 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
30 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
39 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
32 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
39 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
06 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
46 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
33 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
31 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
36 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
41 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
33 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
33 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
44 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
20 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
40 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
30 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
50 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
07 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
39 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
33 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
26 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
27 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
27 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

GreenMamba said:


> _50 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994) (enshrined soon woot woot)
> _
> Actually, Britten is in first place with 53. Neither is going to be enshrined unless one is allowed to pass first.


No more now... Britten just left the scene of the crime.


----------



## ptr

After nathanb

*Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 / Shostakovich: Viola Sonata *

*Nominated*:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
44 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
30 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
24 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
30 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
39 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
32 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
39 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
06 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
46 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
33 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
31 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
36 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
41 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
33 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
33 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
44 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
20 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
40 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
30 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
50 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
07 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
39 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
33 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
27 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
27 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
27 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After ptr

Barraqué / Carter

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
44 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
24 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
30 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
39 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
32 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
06 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
46 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
33 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
31 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
36 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
41 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
33 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
33 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
44 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
20 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
40 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
30 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
50 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
07 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
39 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
33 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
27 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
27 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
27 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After dogen

Schnittke Concerto / Rautavaara

Nominated:
01 Grime: Night Songs (2012) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
44 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
24 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
30 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
39 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
32 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
06 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
46 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
33 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
31 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
36 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
41 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
33 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
33 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
44 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
20 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
40 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
30 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
51 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
07 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
41 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
33 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
27 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
27 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
27 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
40 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After the black swan

Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) / Thorvaldsdottir: Aura (2011)

Nominated:
01 Thorvaldsdottir: Aura (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
44 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
24 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
30 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
39 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
32 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
06 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
46 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
33 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
31 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
36 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
41 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
33 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
33 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
44 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
20 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
40 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
30 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
51 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
07 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
41 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
33 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
27 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
27 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
27 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
42 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After Albert7

Rautavaara / Schnittke: Concerto

Nominated:
01 Thorvaldsdottir: Aura (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
44 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
24 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
30 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
39 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
32 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
06 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
*46 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)*
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
33 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
31 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
36 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
41 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
33 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
33 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
44 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
20 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
40 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
30 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
*53 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)*
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
07 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
42 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
*46 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)*
33 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
27 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
27 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
27 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
42 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954) 
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)

Nominated:
01 Thorvaldsdottir: Aura (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
44 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
24 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
30 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
39 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
32 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
06 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
46 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
33 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
31 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
36 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
41 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
33 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
33 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
44 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
20 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
40 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
30 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
07 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
42 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
33 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
27 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
27 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
27 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
42 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After mmsbls

Duckworth / Cerha

Nominated:
01 Thorvaldsdottir: Aura (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
44 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
24 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
30 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
39 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
32 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
48 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
33 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
31 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
36 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
41 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
33 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
33 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
44 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
20 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
40 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
30 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
53 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
07 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
42 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
33 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
27 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
27 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
27 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
42 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After GreenMamba

Stravinsky/Boulez

Nominated:
01 Thorvaldsdottir: Aura (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
44 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
24 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
30 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
40 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
32 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
48 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
33 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
31 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
36 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
41 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
33 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
33 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
44 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
20 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
40 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
30 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
53 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
07 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
42 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
33 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
27 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
27 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
27 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
42 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tortkis

after nathanb

Duckworth / Holt

Nominated:
01 Thorvaldsdottir: Aura (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
44 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
24 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
30 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
40 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
32 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
50 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
33 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
36 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
41 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
33 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
33 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
44 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
20 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
40 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
30 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
53 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
07 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
42 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
33 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
27 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
27 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
27 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
42 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## StDior

after tortkis 

Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings / Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra

Nominated:
01 Thorvaldsdottir: Aura (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
44 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
24 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
30 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
40 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
32 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
50 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
33 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
36 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
41 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
33 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
44 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
20 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
40 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
30 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
53 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
07 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
44 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
33 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
27 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
27 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
27 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
42 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

after StDior

Xenakis Nomos Alpha / Murail Désintégrations

Nominated:
01 Thorvaldsdottir: Aura (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
44 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
24 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
30 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
40 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
32 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
32 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
50 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
33 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
36 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
41 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
33 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
44 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
20 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
41 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
30 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
53 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
07 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
44 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
33 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
27 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
27 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
27 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
44 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After dogen

Dillon/Lieberson

Nominated:
01 Thorvaldsdottir: Aura (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
44 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
24 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
30 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
40 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
32 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
34 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
50 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
33 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
36 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
41 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
34 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
44 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
20 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
41 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
30 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
53 Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
07 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
44 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
33 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
27 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
27 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
27 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
44 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After nathanb

Duckworth / Schnittke: Concerto

Nominated:
01 Thorvaldsdottir: Aura (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
44 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
24 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
30 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
40 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
32 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
34 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
52 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
33 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
36 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
41 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
34 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
44 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
20 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
41 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
30 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
07 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
46 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
33 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
27 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
27 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
27 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
44 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After the main man

López: La Selva (1998) / Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)

Nominated:
01 Thorvaldsdottir: Aura (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
44 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
24 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
30 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
40 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
32 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
34 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
52 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
34 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
36 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
41 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
34 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
46 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
20 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
41 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
30 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
07 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
46 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
33 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
27 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
27 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
27 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
44 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After A7

*Lachenmann*: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern / *Shostakovich*: Viola Sonata 

*Nominated*:
01 Thorvaldsdottir: Aura (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
44 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
24 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
30 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
40 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
32 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
34 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
52 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
34 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
36 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
34 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
46 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
20 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
41 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
30 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
07 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
46 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
33 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
28 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
27 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
27 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
44 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After ptr

Lieberson / *Duckworth*

*Nominated:
*01 Thorvaldsdottir: Aura (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
44 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
24 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
30 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
40 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
32 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
34 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
*53 Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
*05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
34 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
36 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
*46 López: La Selva (1998)
*29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
20 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
41 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
30 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
07 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
*46 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
*10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
33 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
28 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
27 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
27 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
44 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954) 
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)


----------



## GreenMamba

Updated list

*Nominated*:
01 Thorvaldsdottir: Aura (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
44 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
24 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
30 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
40 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
32 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
34 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
34 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
36 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
46 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
20 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
41 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
30 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
07 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
46 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
33 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
28 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
27 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
27 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
44 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)

Leaders:
46 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
46 López: La Selva (1998)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
44 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
44 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
41 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
40 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)


----------



## tdc

After GM

Rodrigo / Dillon

*Nominated*:
01 Thorvaldsdottir: Aura (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
44 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
24 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
30 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
40 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
32 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
35 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
34 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
36 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
46 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
20 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
41 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
30 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
09 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
46 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
33 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
28 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
27 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
27 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
44 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc

Schnittke Concerto / Ligeti: Musica Ricercata

Nominated:
01 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952) - Cygnenoir (three more seconds needed)
01 Thorvaldsdottir: Aura (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
44 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
24 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
30 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
40 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
32 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
35 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
34 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
36 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
46 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
20 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
41 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
30 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
09 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
48 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
33 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
28 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
27 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
27 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
44 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Cygnenoir

Babbitt/Ligeti

Nominated:
02 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952) - Cygnenoir, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Thorvaldsdottir: Aura (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
24 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
30 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
40 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
32 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
35 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
34 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
36 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
46 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
20 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
41 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
30 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
09 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
48 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
33 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
28 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
27 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
27 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
44 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After nathanb

Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) / Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)

Nominated:
02 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952) - Cygnenoir, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Thorvaldsdottir: Aura (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
24 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
30 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
41 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
32 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
35 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
36 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
46 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
20 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
41 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
30 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
09 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
48 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
33 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
28 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
27 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
27 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
44 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Albert
Henze / Persichetti

Nominated:
02 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952) - Cygnenoir, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Thorvaldsdottir: Aura (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
24 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
30 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
41 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
32 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
35 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
36 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
46 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
20 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
41 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
30 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
10 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
09 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
48 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
33 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
28 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
27 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
27 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
44 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After Op. 27 , No. 2

Murail D / MacMillan 

Nominated:
02 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952) - Cygnenoir, nathanb (two more seconds needed)
01 Thorvaldsdottir: Aura (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
24 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
30 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
41 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
32 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
35 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
36 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
46 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
30 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
10 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
09 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
48 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
33 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
28 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
27 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
27 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
44 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After GreenMamba:

Schnittke: Concerto / Ligeti: Musica

Nominated:
03 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952) - Cygnenoir, nathanb, mmsbls (one more second needed)
01 Thorvaldsdottir: Aura (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
24 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
30 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
41 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
32 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
35 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
36 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
46 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
30 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
10 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
09 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
50 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
20 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
33 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
28 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
27 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
27 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
44 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## StDior

After mmsbls 

Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings / Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian"

Nominated:
03 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952) - Cygnenoir, nathanb, mmsbls (one more second needed)
01 Thorvaldsdottir: Aura (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
24 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
30 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
41 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
32 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
35 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
36 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
46 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
14 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
30 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
10 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
09 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
52 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
33 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
28 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
27 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
27 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
44 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After StDior:

Malec / Silvestrov

Nominated:
03 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952) - Cygnenoir, nathanb, mmsbls (one more second needed)
01 Thorvaldsdottir: Aura (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
24 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
30 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
41 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
32 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
35 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
36 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
46 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
30 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
10 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
09 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
52 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
33 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
28 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
28 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
27 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
44 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## arpeggio

After Dogen:

Persichetti/Rodrigo

Nominated:
03 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952) - Cygnenoir, nathanb, mmsbls (one more second needed)
01 Thorvaldsdottir: Aura (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
24 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
30 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
41 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
32 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
35 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
36 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
46 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
30 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
52 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
33 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
28 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
28 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
27 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
44 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

After arpeggio

Haas / Berio Coro

Nominated:
03 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952) - Cygnenoir, nathanb, mmsbls (one more second needed)
01 Thorvaldsdottir: Aura (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
30 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
41 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
32 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
35 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
23 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
36 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
32 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
46 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
30 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
52 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
33 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
28 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
28 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
27 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
44 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After GioCar

*Lachenmann*: Kontrakadenz / *Ligeti *(Third sec)

*Nominated*:
01 Thorvaldsdottir: Aura (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
30 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
41 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
32 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
35 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
23 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
36 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
34 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
04 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
46 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
30 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
52 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
33 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
28 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
28 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
27 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
44 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After ptr

Ligeti Musica / Schnittke cps

*53 Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)*

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954) 
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) 
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)

*Nominated*:
01 Thorvaldsdottir: Aura (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
30 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
41 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
32 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
35 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
23 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
36 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
34 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
46 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
30 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
21 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
33 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
28 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
28 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
27 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
44 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After tdc:

Penderecki Utrenja / Schnittke St. Florian

Nominated:
01 Thorvaldsdottir: Aura (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
30 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
41 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
32 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
35 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
23 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
36 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
34 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
46 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
32 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
22 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
33 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
28 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
28 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
27 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
44 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

Welcome back SimonNZ and it's great to see you here again:

López: La Selva (1998) / Stockhausen: Momente (1969)

Nominated:
01 Thorvaldsdottir: Aura (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
30 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
41 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
32 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
35 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
23 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
36 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
34 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
48 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
35 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
32 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
22 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
33 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
28 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
28 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
44 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Albert7

Crumb Vox / Messiaen Trans

Nominated:
01 Thorvaldsdottir: Aura (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
30 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
41 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
32 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
32 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
35 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
23 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
36 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
34 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
48 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
36 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
32 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
22 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
33 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
28 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
28 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
44 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Cygnenoir:

Kurtag / Britten

Nominated:
01 Thorvaldsdottir: Aura (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
30 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
41 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
32 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
35 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
23 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
38 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
34 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
48 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
36 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
32 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
22 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
33 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
28 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
28 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
44 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
26 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After TurnaboutVox:

Yoshimatsu / Haas

Nominated:
01 Thorvaldsdottir: Aura (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
30 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
41 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
32 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
35 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
24 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
38 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
34 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
48 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
36 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
14 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
32 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
22 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
33 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
28 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
28 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
44 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After mms:

Nomos / Winter

Nominated:
01 Thorvaldsdottir: Aura (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
32 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
30 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
41 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
32 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
35 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
24 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
38 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
34 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
48 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
36 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
32 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
22 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
33 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
28 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
28 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
46 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After Dogen

Birtwistle Triumph / Abrahamsen

Nominated:
01 Thorvaldsdottir: Aura (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
34 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
30 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
41 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
32 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
35 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
24 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
38 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
34 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
48 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
36 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
32 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
22 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
33 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
28 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
28 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
46 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After Gm

López / Sessions

Nominated:
01 Thorvaldsdottir: Aura (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
34 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
30 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
41 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
32 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
35 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
30 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
24 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
38 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
34 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
50 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
36 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
32 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
22 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
28 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
28 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
46 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

After tdc

Goebbels / Boulez Notations

Nominated:
01 Thorvaldsdottir: Aura (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
34 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
31 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
41 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
32 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
35 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
32 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
24 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
38 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
34 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
50 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
36 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
32 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
22 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
28 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
28 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
46 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After Gio

*Ablinger (nom) / Haas*

*Nominated*:
01 Thorvaldsdottir: Aura (2011) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
02 Ablinger, Peter: Voices and Piano (1998) - ptr (three more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
34 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
31 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
41 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
32 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
35 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
32 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
25 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
38 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
34 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
50 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
36 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
32 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
22 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
28 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
28 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
46 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After ptr

Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) / Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)

Nominated:
02 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
03 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010) - ptr, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
34 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
31 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
41 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
32 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
35 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
32 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
25 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
38 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
34 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
50 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
36 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
32 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
22 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
28 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
28 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
46 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After Albert:

Henze Requiem (nom) / Ablinger

Nominated:
02 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010) - ptr, Albert7, SimonNZ (one more second needed)
02 Henze: Requiem (1993) - SimonNZ (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
34 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
31 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
41 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
32 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
35 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
34 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
32 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
25 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
38 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
34 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
50 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
36 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
32 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
22 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
28 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
28 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
46 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After SimonNZ

Salonen / Glass Akhnaten

Nominated:
02 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010) - ptr, Albert7, SimonNZ (one more second needed)
02 Henze: Requiem (1993) - SimonNZ (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
34 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
31 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
41 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
32 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
35 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
35 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
32 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
25 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
38 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
34 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
50 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
36 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
32 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
22 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
28 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
28 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
46 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Glad you're back, Simon!

After Cygnenoir

Henze/Ablinger

Nominated:
02 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Henze: Requiem (1993) - SimonNZ, nathanb (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
05 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
34 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
31 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
41 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
32 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
35 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
35 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
32 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
25 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
38 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
34 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
50 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
36 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
32 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
22 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
28 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
28 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
08 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
46 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## mmsbls

After nathanb:

Haas / Tippett F

Nominated:
02 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Henze: Requiem (1993) - SimonNZ, nathanb (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
05 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
34 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
31 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
41 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
32 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
35 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
35 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
32 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
27 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
38 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
34 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
50 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
36 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
32 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
22 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
28 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
28 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
46 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After mmsbls

Adams Doctor Atomic/Birtwistle Triumph of Time

Nominated:
02 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Henze: Requiem (1993) - SimonNZ, nathanb (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
05 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
35 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
31 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
41 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
40 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
32 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
35 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
35 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
32 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
27 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
38 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
34 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
50 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
36 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
32 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
22 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
28 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
28 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
46 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

After Mahlerian

Carter SQ / Henze Req (2nd)

Nominated:
02 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
05 Henze: Requiem (1993) - SimonNZ, nathanb, GreenMamba (one more second needed)

Seconded:
05 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
35 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
31 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
41 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
41 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
32 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
35 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
35 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
32 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
27 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
38 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
34 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
50 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
36 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
32 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
22 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
28 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
28 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
46 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

After da green snake

Henze: Requiem (1993) / López: La Selva (1998)

Nominated:
02 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
05 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
35 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
31 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
41 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
41 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
32 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
35 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
35 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
32 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
27 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
38 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
34 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
51 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
36 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
32 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
22 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
28 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
28 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
46 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

In case of upcoming votes, anyone care to run checks on Lopez? I think he's ok but I'm not sure yet and I intend to be asleep for a few hours!


----------



## ptr

After one of seven:

*Ablinger / Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 *

*Nominated*:
02 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
07 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
35 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
31 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
41 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
41 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
32 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
35 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
35 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
32 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
27 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
38 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
34 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
51 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
36 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
32 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
22 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
28 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
28 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
46 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

After ptr

Babbitt / Lachenmann Kontrakadenz 

Nominated:
02 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
07 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
35 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
31 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
41 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
41 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
32 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
35 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
35 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
32 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
27 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
38 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
34 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
51 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
36 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
32 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
22 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
28 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
28 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
46 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## StDior

After GioCar 

Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" / Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4)

Nominated:
02 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
07 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
35 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
31 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
41 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
41 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
32 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
35 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
35 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
32 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
27 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
38 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
34 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
51 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
15 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
36 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
32 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
28 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
28 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
26 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
46 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After StDior:

Messiaen: Catalogue / Xenakis: Kraanerg

Nominated:
02 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
07 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
35 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
31 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
41 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
41 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
32 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
35 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
35 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
32 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
27 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
38 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
34 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
06 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
51 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
36 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
32 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
28 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
28 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
27 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
46 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After Dogen (and corrected board - I'm assuming Greenmamba intended to give Carter 2 pts in post 3212) 

Carter / Ligeti M

Nominated:
02 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
07 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
35 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
31 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
41 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
44 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
32 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
35 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
35 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
32 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
27 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
38 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
34 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
07 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
51 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
36 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
32 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
28 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
28 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
27 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
46 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After tdc:

Zimmerman Requiem (nom) / Haas

Nominated:
02 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
02 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969) - SimonNZ (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
07 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
35 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
31 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
41 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
44 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
32 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
35 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
35 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
32 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
28 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
38 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
34 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
07 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
51 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
36 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
32 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
28 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
28 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
27 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
46 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mahlerian

After SimonNZ

Henze Symphony/Boulez Notations

Nominated:
02 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
02 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969) - SimonNZ (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
07 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
35 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
41 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
44 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
32 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
35 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
35 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
32 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
28 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
24 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
38 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
34 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
07 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
51 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
36 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
32 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
28 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
28 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
27 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
46 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

Happy to see more Zimmermann, although I had personally been holding off given how slow Die Soldaten has been moving. 

After Mahlerian

Zimmermann/Dillon

Nominated:
02 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969) - SimonNZ, nathanb (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
07 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
35 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
41 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
44 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
32 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
36 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
35 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
32 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
28 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
24 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
38 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
34 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
07 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
51 López: La Selva (1998)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
36 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
32 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
28 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
28 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
27 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
46 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

ptr said:


> After one of seven:


Looks like someone hasn't pre-ordered the Albert8 model.

Also, Lopez is ok for now. 23 of 51 votes from one person but I suspect a swift enshrinement.


----------



## Albert7

Manual voting via iPad. Please add two for Lopez and one for Dillon. Thanks.


----------



## GreenMamba

tdc said:


> After Dogen (and corrected board - I'm assuming Greenmamba intended to give Carter 2 pts in post 3212)


Yes, thank you.


----------



## GreenMamba

After and including Albert

**Looks like A7 put Lopez through**

Magnus Lindberg Kraft (1985), nom / Glass: Akhnaten

Nominated:
02 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
02 Lindberg: Kraft (1985) - GreenMamba (three more seconds needed)
04 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969) - SimonNZ, nathanb (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
07 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
*46 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
*32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
35 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
41 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
44 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
32 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
37 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
32 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
28 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
24 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
38 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
34 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
07 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
*53 López: La Selva (1998)
*29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
36 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
32 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
*46 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
*34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
28 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
28 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
27 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
*46 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
*28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GreenMamba

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954) 
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) 
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)


----------



## GreenMamba

Updated list and leaders (below)

Nominated:
02 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
02 Lindberg: Kraft (1985) - GreenMamba (three more seconds needed)
04 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969) - SimonNZ, nathanb (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
07 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
35 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
41 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
44 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
32 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
37 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
32 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
28 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
24 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
38 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
34 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
07 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
36 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
32 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
28 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
28 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
27 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
46 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)

Top Ten
46 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
46 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
46 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
44 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
41 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)


----------



## musicrom

After GreenMamba update

Ligeti MR / Shostakovich VS 

Nominated:
02 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
02 Lindberg: Kraft (1985) - GreenMamba (three more seconds needed)
04 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969) - SimonNZ, nathanb (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
07 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
35 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
41 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
44 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
32 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
37 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
32 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
28 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
24 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
38 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
34 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
09 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
36 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
32 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
28 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
27 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
46 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After musicrom

*Lindberg / Zimmermann: Requiem (sec's)*

*Nominated*:
02 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Lindberg: Kraft (1985) - GreenMamba; ptr (two more seconds needed)
05 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969) - SimonNZ; nathanb, ptr (one more second needed)

*Seconded*:
07 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
35 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
41 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
44 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
37 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
32 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
37 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
32 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
28 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
24 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
38 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
34 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
09 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
36 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
32 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
28 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
27 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
46 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After ptr

Corigliano / Carter

Nominated:
02 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Lindberg: Kraft (1985) - GreenMamba; ptr (two more seconds needed)
05 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969) - SimonNZ; nathanb, ptr (one more second needed)

Seconded:
07 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
35 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
41 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
32 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
37 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
32 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
28 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
24 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
38 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
34 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
09 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
36 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
32 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
28 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
40 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
27 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
46 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After dogen

Schnittke 5 / Tavener

Nominated:
02 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7 (three more seconds needed)
04 Lindberg: Kraft (1985) - GreenMamba; ptr (two more seconds needed)
05 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969) - SimonNZ; nathanb, ptr (one more second needed)

Seconded:
07 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
35 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
41 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
32 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
37 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
32 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
28 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
24 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
38 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
34 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
09 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
36 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
32 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
48 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
28 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
27 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
46 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## arpeggio

After Cygnenoir:

Persichetti/Auerbach

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)
04 Lindberg: Kraft (1985) - GreenMamba; ptr (two more seconds needed)
05 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969) - SimonNZ; nathanb, ptr (one more second needed)

Seconded:
07 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
35 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
41 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
32 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
37 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
32 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
28 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
24 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
38 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
34 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
09 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
36 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
32 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
48 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
28 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
27 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
46 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Mika

After arpeggio:

Haas Schnittke

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)
04 Lindberg: Kraft (1985) - GreenMamba; ptr (two more seconds needed)
05 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969) - SimonNZ; nathanb, ptr (one more second needed)

Seconded:
07 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
35 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
41 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
32 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
37 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
32 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
30 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
24 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
38 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
34 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
09 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
36 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
32 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
36 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
49 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
28 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
27 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
46 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After Mika:

Schnittke Choir / Lindberg

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)
05 Lindberg: Kraft (1985) - GreenMamba; ptr, SimonNZ (one more second needed)
05 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969) - SimonNZ; nathanb, ptr (one more second needed)

Seconded:
07 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
35 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
41 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
32 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
37 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
32 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
30 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
24 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
38 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
34 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
09 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
36 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
32 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
38 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
49 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
28 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
27 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
46 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## tdc

After SimonNZ

Schnittke 5 / Lachenmann k

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)
05 Lindberg: Kraft (1985) - GreenMamba; ptr, SimonNZ (one more second needed)
05 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969) - SimonNZ; nathanb, ptr (one more second needed)

Seconded:
07 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
21 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
35 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
41 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
32 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
37 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
32 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
30 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
24 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
38 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
35 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
09 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
36 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
34 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
32 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
38 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
51 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
28 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
27 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
46 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Albert7

Manual voting via iPad. Please add two for Cage Roaratorio and one for Boulez Pli salon Pli.


----------



## GreenMamba

After and including Albert

Norgard / Adams Gnarly

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)
05 Lindberg: Kraft (1985) - GreenMamba; ptr, SimonNZ (one more second needed)
05 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969) - SimonNZ; nathanb, ptr (one more second needed)

Seconded:
07 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
35 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
42 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
24 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
32 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
37 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
32 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
30 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
24 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
38 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
35 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
09 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
16 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
36 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
36 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
32 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
38 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
51 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
28 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
27 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
46 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After green:

Silvestrov / Malec

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)
05 Lindberg: Kraft (1985) - GreenMamba; ptr, SimonNZ (one more second needed)
05 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969) - SimonNZ; nathanb, ptr (one more second needed)

Seconded:
07 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
35 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
42 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
24 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
32 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
37 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
32 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
30 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
24 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
38 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
35 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
09 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
17 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
36 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
36 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
32 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
38 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
51 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
30 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
27 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
46 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
36 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After dogen

Lindberg/Zimmermann

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)
05 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969) - SimonNZ; nathanb, ptr (one more second needed)

Seconded:
07 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
35 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
42 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
24 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
32 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
37 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
32 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
30 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
24 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
38 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
35 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
09 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
07 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
17 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
36 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
36 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
32 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
38 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
51 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
30 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
27 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
46 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
37 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

after Nate

*Lachenmann*: Das Mädchen / *Zimmermann*: Die Soldaten 

*Nominated*:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)
05 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969) - SimonNZ; nathanb, ptr (one more second needed)

*Seconded*:
07 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
35 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
42 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
24 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
32 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
37 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
32 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
30 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
24 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
38 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
45 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
35 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
09 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
07 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
17 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
36 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
36 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
32 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
38 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
51 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
30 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
27 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
46 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
38 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## StDior

after ptr

Crumb: Vox Balaenae / Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4)

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)
05 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969) - SimonNZ; nathanb, ptr (one more second needed)

Seconded:
07 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
35 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
42 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
24 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
37 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
32 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
30 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
24 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
38 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
45 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
35 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
09 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
07 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
17 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
36 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
36 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
32 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
38 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
52 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
30 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
27 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
46 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
38 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## GioCar

after StDior

Haas / Kurtág

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)
05 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969) - SimonNZ; nathanb, ptr (one more second needed)

Seconded:
07 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
46 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
35 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
42 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
24 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
37 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
32 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
32 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
24 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
39 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
45 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
35 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
09 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
07 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
17 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
36 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
36 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
32 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
38 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
52 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
30 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
27 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
46 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
38 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

After Giocar:

Stravinsky / Schnittke 5

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)
05 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969) - SimonNZ; nathanb, ptr (one more second needed)

Seconded:
07 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
*46 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)*
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
35 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
42 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
24 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
37 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
32 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
32 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
24 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
39 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
45 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
35 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
36 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
09 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
07 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
17 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
36 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
36 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
32 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
38 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
*53 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)*
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
30 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
42 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
27 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
*46 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)*
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
38 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## SimonNZ

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954) 
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) 
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)


----------



## Albert7

After SimonNZ:

Babbitt: Philomel (1964) / Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)
05 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969) - SimonNZ; nathanb, ptr (one more second needed)

Seconded:
07 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
48 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
35 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
42 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
24 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
37 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
32 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
32 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
24 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
39 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
45 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
35 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
37 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
09 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
07 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
17 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
36 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
36 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
32 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
38 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
53 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
30 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
42 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
27 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
46 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
38 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## Guest

After Albert7:

Haas / Utrenja

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)
05 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969) - SimonNZ; nathanb, ptr (one more second needed)

Seconded:
07 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
48 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
35 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
42 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
24 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
37 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
32 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
34 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
24 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
39 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
45 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
35 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
37 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
09 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
07 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
17 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
36 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
36 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
33 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
38 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
53 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
30 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
42 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
27 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
46 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
38 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## ptr

After d-man:

*Zimmermann / Henze*

*Nominated*:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)
05 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969) - SimonNZ; nathanb, ptr (one more second needed)

*Seconded*:
07 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
48 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
35 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
42 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
24 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
37 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
32 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
34 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
39 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
45 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
35 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
37 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
09 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
07 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
17 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
36 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
36 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
33 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
38 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
53 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
30 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
42 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
27 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
46 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
40 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)


----------



## PaulieGatto

I don't really like adding more works to the board considering we still have plenty on there - but I do like Zimmermann so...

After ptr:

Zimmermann / Ablinger

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
08 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
48 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
35 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
42 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
28 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
24 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
37 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
32 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
34 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
39 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
45 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
35 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
37 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
09 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
07 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
17 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
36 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
36 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
33 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
38 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
53 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
30 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
42 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
27 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
46 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
40 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64) 
07 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After PaulieGatto

Cage/Lachenmann

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
08 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
48 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
35 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
42 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
24 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
37 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
32 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
34 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
39 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
46 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
35 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
37 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
09 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
07 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
17 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
36 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
36 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
33 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
38 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
53 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
30 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
42 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
27 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
46 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
40 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64) 
07 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After nb

Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) / Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
08 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
48 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
35 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
42 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
24 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
37 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
38 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
32 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
34 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
39 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
46 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
35 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
38 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
09 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
07 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
17 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
36 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
36 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
33 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
38 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
53 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
30 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
28 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
42 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
27 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
46 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
40 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64) 
07 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

PaulieGatto said:


> I don't really like adding more works to the board considering we still have plenty on there - but I do like Zimmermann so...


Well, we could always drop a few more duds.

At first glance, Kernis and Maxwell Davies have been there forever - since nearly the start of the project, and Shostakovich SQ 15, the two Tippetts, and RVW 8 haven't faired much better. We've done this before with no objections. Edit: I think maybe also Hartmann 8.


----------



## Guest

After Albert (who voted after me, which feels weird. guess I'm not the only one with database errors today)

Stockhausen/Silvestrov

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
08 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
48 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
35 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
42 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
24 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
37 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
38 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
32 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
34 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
39 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
46 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
35 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
38 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
09 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
07 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
17 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
36 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
36 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
33 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
38 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
53 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
31 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
42 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
27 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
46 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
40 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64) 
07 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

after nathan

*Zimmermann: Die Soldaten / Malec*

*Nominated*:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
08 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
48 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
35 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
42 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
24 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
37 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
38 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
32 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
34 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
39 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
46 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
35 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
38 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
09 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
07 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
36 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
36 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
33 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
38 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
53 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
31 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
30 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
42 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
27 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
46 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
42 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64) 
07 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

after peter

Babbitt / Stockhausen

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
08 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
50 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
35 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
42 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
24 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
37 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
38 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
32 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
34 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
39 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
46 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
35 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
38 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
09 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
07 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
36 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
36 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
33 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
38 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
53 Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
31 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
42 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
27 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
46 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
42 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64) 
07 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

Schnittke Sym.5 removed from the board.

After Gio Car

Schnittke Choir / Cage Roaratorio

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
08 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
50 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
35 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
42 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
37 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
38 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
32 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
34 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
39 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
46 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
35 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
38 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
09 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
07 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
36 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
36 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
33 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
31 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
42 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
27 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
46 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
42 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64) 
07 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

Manual voting via iPad. Please add two for Lachenmann's Kontradedenz and one for his Madchen too.


----------



## Guest

After Al

Messiaen/Birtwistle

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
08 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
50 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
42 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
37 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
38 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
32 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
34 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
39 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
47 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
37 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
38 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
09 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
07 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
38 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
36 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
33 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
31 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
42 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
27 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
46 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
42 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64) 
07 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

nathanb said:


> Well, we could always drop a few more duds.
> 
> At first glance, Kernis and Maxwell Davies have been there forever - since nearly the start of the project, and Shostakovich SQ 15, the two Tippetts, and RVW 8 haven't faired much better. We've done this before with no objections. Edit: I think maybe also Hartmann 8.


Tippett Fantasia is too recent to remove (although I personally favor the symphony....). 
However, I don't think the current list is too long, so I don't feel a need to purge now.


----------



## GreenMamba

After nathanb

Petrassi / Babbitt

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
08 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
51 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
42 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
37 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
38 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
32 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
34 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
39 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
47 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
37 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
38 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
09 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
07 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
38 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
36 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
33 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
31 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
42 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
27 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
46 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
42 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64) 
07 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After GreenMamba:

Haas / Holt

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
08 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
51 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
42 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
37 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
38 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
32 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
33 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
39 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
47 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
37 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
38 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
09 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
07 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
38 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
36 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
33 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
31 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
42 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
27 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
46 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
42 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
07 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Goebbels Xenakis

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
08 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
51 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
32 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
42 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
37 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
38 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
34 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
33 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
39 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
47 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
37 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
38 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
09 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
07 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
38 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
36 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
33 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
31 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
42 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
27 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
47 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
42 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
07 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After Mika:

Nørgård / Barraqué

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
08 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
51 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
42 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
37 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
38 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
34 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
33 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
39 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
47 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
37 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
38 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
09 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
07 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
38 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
33 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
31 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
42 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
27 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
47 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
42 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
07 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After dogen

Ligeti Musica / Utrenja

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
08 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
51 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
42 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
37 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
38 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
34 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
33 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
39 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
47 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
37 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
38 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
11 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
07 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
38 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
16 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
31 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
42 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
27 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
47 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
42 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
07 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

After Cygnenoir:

Lachenmann K. / Oliveros

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
08 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
51 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
42 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
37 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
38 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
34 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
33 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
39 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
47 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
38 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
11 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
07 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
21 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
38 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
17 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
31 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
42 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
27 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
47 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
42 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
07 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After SimonNZ:

Kurtag / MacMillan

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
08 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
51 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
42 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
37 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
38 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
34 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
33 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
41 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
47 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
38 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
11 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
07 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
22 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
38 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
17 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
10 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
31 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
42 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
27 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
47 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
42 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
07 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tdc

After TV

Rodrigo / Crumb V

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
08 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
51 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
42 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
37 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
38 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
34 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
33 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
41 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
47 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
38 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
11 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
07 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
22 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
38 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
17 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
12 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
31 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
42 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
27 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
47 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
42 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
07 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After tdc

Babbitt: Philomel (1964) / Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
08 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
*53 Babbitt: Philomel (1964) (near enshrinement vote)*
33 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
25 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
42 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
37 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
38 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
34 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
37 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
33 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
41 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
*47 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)*
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
38 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
11 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
07 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
22 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
38 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
17 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
12 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
31 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
42 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
27 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
*47 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)*
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
42 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
07 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After Sneaky Al

Berio/Dillon

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
08 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
53 Babbitt: Philomel (1964) (near enshrinement vote)
33 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
27 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
42 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
38 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
34 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
37 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
33 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
41 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
47 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
38 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
11 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
07 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
22 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
38 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
17 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
12 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
31 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
42 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
27 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
47 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
42 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
07 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mahlerian

After nathanb

Berio Coro/Boulez Pli selon pli

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
08 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
53 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
29 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
43 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
38 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
34 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
37 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
33 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
41 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
47 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
38 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
11 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
07 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
22 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
38 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
17 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
12 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
31 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
42 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
27 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
47 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
42 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
07 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After Mahlerian

Kurtag / Oliveros

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
08 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
53 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
29 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
43 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
38 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
34 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
37 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
33 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
43 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
47 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
38 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
11 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
07 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
22 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
38 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
18 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
12 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
10 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
31 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
42 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
27 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
47 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
42 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
07 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

After GreenMamba 

Schnittke: Requiem / Goebbels: Surrogate Cities

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
08 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
53 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
29 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
43 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
38 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
35 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
37 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
33 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
43 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
47 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
38 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
11 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
07 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
22 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
38 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
18 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
12 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
31 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
42 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
27 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
47 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
42 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
07 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After StDior:

Ligeti Musica / Kurtág

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
08 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
53 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
33 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
29 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
43 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
38 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
35 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
37 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
33 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
47 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
38 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
07 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
22 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
38 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
18 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
12 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
31 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
42 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
27 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
47 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
42 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
07 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After dogen

Zimmermann Die Soldaten / Babbitt

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
08 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
*54 Babbitt: Philomel (1964)*
33 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
29 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
43 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
38 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
35 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
37 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
33 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
*47 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)*
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
38 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
07 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
22 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
38 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
18 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
12 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
31 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
42 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
27 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
*47 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)*
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
44 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
07 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954) 
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978) 
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)


----------



## GioCar

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)


Seconded:
08 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
29 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
43 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
38 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
35 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
37 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
33 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
47 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
38 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
07 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
22 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
38 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
18 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
12 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
31 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
42 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
27 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
47 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
44 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
07 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

After GioCar:

Stravinsky / Haas

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
08 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
29 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
43 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
38 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
35 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
33 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
47 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
38 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
07 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
22 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
38 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
18 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
12 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
31 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
44 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
27 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
47 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
44 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
07 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After Si:

*Murail*: Désintégrations / *Goebbels*: Surrogate Cities 

*Nominated*:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
08 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
29 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
43 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
38 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
33 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
47 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
38 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
07 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
22 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
38 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
45 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
15 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
18 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
12 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
31 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
44 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
27 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
47 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
44 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
07 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

Movers & Shakers

47 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
47 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
45 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
44 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
44 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
43 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)


----------



## Guest

Fear & Loathing

09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
08 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
07 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)
07 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)


----------



## SimonNZ

^Some of those are new arrivals. Which are the low scoring ones that have been static for weeks?


----------



## Guest

SimonNZ said:


> Which are the low scoring ones that have been static for weeks?


Dunno. How does one know? Would nominators have to fess up??!!


----------



## Albert7

After peanut butter:

Murail: Winter Fragments (2000) / Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
08 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
29 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
43 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
38 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
33 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
47 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
39 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
07 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
22 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
38 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
45 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
17 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
18 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
12 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
31 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
44 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
27 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
47 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
44 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
07 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Albert7

Penderecki 7 / Stravinsky

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
08 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
29 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
43 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
38 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
33 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
14 Kernis: Cello Concerto "Colored Field" (2002)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
47 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
39 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
07 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
22 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Maxwell Davies: An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise (1984)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
38 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
45 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
17 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
18 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
12 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 (1974)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
31 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
45 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
08 Tippett: Symphony No. 3 (1972)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 (1956)
27 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
47 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
44 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
07 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

SimonNZ said:


> ^Some of those are new arrivals. Which are the low scoring ones that have been static for weeks?


On the board for the last 150 pages of voting, averaging less than 2 points per week: 
Kernis
Maxwell Davies

On the board for the last 100 pages of voting, doing just about as poorly:
Shostakovich SQ 15
Tippett 3
Vaughan Williams 8


----------



## Guest

_If anyone would like to give a case for any of the above five works, they may. Otherwise, I'll go ahead and do what someone did last time. Just hold our breath and hit the delete key a few times. Removing only those five (Let me know if I've missed any losers  ). Other low scorers are still relatively new. _

After Cygnenoir

Lindberg/Lachenmann

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
08 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
29 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
43 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
38 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
33 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
48 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
39 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
09 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
22 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
38 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
45 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
17 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
18 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
12 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
31 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
45 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
32 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
27 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
47 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
44 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
07 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

@nathanb
_If anyone would like to give a case for any of the above five works, they may. Otherwise, I'll go ahead and do what someone did last time. Just hold our breath and hit the delete key a few times. Removing only those five (Let me know if I've missed any losers  ). 
_
Do it man. It's for the best.


----------



## Guest

nathanb said:


> On the board for the last 150 pages of voting, averaging less than 2 points per week:


How do you do that? Do you engage the services of a statistics slave??!!


----------



## GreenMamba

dogen said:


> How do you do that? Do you engage the services of a statistics slave??!!


Not hard. Just go back however many pages and compare. I'd copy both the old and new list into Excel. If you want to get fancy, you could use xls functions to align, trim and subtract.


----------



## GreenMamba

After the exterminator

Murail WF / Vaughan Williams (don't have to specify which one because the other was removed so it saved me the hassle of having to type the number)

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
08 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
29 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
43 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
38 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
33 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
48 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
39 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
09 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
22 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
38 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
45 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
19 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
18 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
12 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
31 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
45 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
27 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
47 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
44 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
07 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After GM

Kraanerg / Winter

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
08 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
29 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
43 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
38 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
33 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
48 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
39 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
09 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
22 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
38 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
45 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
20 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
18 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
12 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
31 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
45 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
29 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
47 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
44 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
07 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After dogen:

Holt / Silvestrov

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
08 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
29 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
43 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
38 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
35 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
48 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
39 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
09 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
22 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
38 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
45 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
20 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
18 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
12 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
32 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
45 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
29 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
47 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
44 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
07 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Lachenmann / Oliveros

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
08 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
29 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
43 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
38 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
35 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
50 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
39 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
09 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
22 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
38 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
45 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
20 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
12 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
32 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
45 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
29 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
47 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
44 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
07 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## arpeggio

After PaulieGatto:

Rodrigo/Persichetti

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
08 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
29 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
43 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
38 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
35 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
50 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
39 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
09 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
22 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
38 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
45 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
20 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
15 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
14 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
32 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
45 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
29 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
47 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
44 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
07 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After arp:

*Ablinger/Lachenmann: Das Mädchen *

*Nominated*:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
10 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
29 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
43 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
38 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
35 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
51 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
39 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
09 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
22 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
38 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
45 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
20 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
15 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
14 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
32 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
45 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
29 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
47 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
28 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
44 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
07 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

After ptr:

Zimmermann Soldaten / Yoshimatsu

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
10 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
29 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
43 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
38 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
35 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
51 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
39 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
13 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
09 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
22 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
38 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
45 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
20 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
15 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
14 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
32 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
45 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
29 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
47 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
29 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
46 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
07 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tdc

After SimonNZ

Ligeti M / Persichetti

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
10 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
29 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
43 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
38 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
35 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
51 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
39 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
15 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
09 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
22 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
38 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
45 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
20 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
14 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
32 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
45 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
29 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
47 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
29 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
46 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
07 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After tdc

Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) / Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
10 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
29 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
43 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
07 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
40 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
35 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
51 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
39 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
15 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
09 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
22 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
38 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
45 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
20 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
14 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
32 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
46 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
29 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
47 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
29 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
46 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
07 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

GreenMamba said:


> After the exterminator


For once, youtube failed to deliver me the proper seinfeld clip.


----------



## Guest

After Albert

Cerha/Xenakis

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
10 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
33 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
29 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
43 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
09 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
40 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
35 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
51 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
39 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
15 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
09 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
22 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
38 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
45 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
20 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
14 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
32 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
46 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
30 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
47 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
29 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
46 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
07 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tortkis

after nathanb

Barraqué / Holt

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
10 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
29 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
43 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
09 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
40 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
36 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
51 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
39 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
15 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
09 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
22 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
38 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
45 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
20 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
14 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
32 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
46 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
30 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
47 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
29 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
46 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
07 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

after tortkis

Ablinger / Lindberg

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
12 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
29 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
43 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
09 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
40 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
36 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
51 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
39 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
15 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
10 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
22 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
38 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
45 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
20 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
14 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
32 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
46 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
30 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
47 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
29 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
46 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
07 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After GreenMamba:

Haas / Yoshimatsu

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
12 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
29 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
43 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
09 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
40 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
36 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
51 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
39 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
15 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
10 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
22 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
38 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
45 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
20 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
14 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
32 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
46 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
30 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
47 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
46 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
07 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

After mmsbls:

Stravinsky / Berio Coro

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
12 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
30 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
43 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
09 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
40 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
36 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
51 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
39 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
15 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
10 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
22 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
38 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
45 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
20 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
14 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
32 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
48 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
30 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
47 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
46 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
07 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After Simon:

*Lachenmann*: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern / *Zimmermann*: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter 

*Nominated*:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
12 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
30 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
43 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
09 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
40 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
36 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
53 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
39 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
15 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
10 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
22 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
38 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
45 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
20 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
14 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
32 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
48 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
30 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
47 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
46 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
08 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After peanut butter:

Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern / Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
12 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
30 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
43 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
10 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
40 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
36 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
*55 Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)*
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
39 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
15 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
10 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
22 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
38 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
45 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
20 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
14 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
32 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
*48 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)*
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
30 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
47 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
46 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
08 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

New Board

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
12 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
30 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
43 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
10 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
40 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
36 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
39 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
15 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
10 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
22 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
38 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
45 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
20 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
14 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
32 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
48 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
30 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
47 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
46 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
08 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964) 
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)


----------



## Guest

After Albert7:

Xenakis Nomos Alpha / Silvestrov

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
12 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
30 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
43 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
10 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
40 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
36 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
39 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
15 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
10 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
22 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
38 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
45 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
20 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
14 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
24 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
33 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
48 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
30 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
49 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
46 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
08 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After dogen

Schnittke 2 / Ligeti Double

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
12 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
30 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
36 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
43 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
10 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
40 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
36 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
39 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
35 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
15 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
10 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
22 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
38 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
45 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
20 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
14 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
26 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
33 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
48 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
30 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
49 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
46 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
08 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

The exterminator hath awoken from his nocturnal reveries.

After Cygnenoir

Zimmermann/Birtwistle

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
12 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
30 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
43 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
10 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
40 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
36 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
39 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
35 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
15 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
10 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
22 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
38 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
31 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
45 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
20 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
14 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
26 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
34 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
33 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
48 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
30 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
49 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
46 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mahlerian

After nathanb

Sessions Quartet/Messiaen Meditations

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
12 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
30 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
20 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
43 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
10 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
40 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
36 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
39 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
35 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
15 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
10 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
22 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
38 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
32 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
45 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
20 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
14 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
26 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
36 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
33 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
48 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
30 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
49 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
46 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

Manual voting via iPad. Please add two for Birtwistle Theater and one for Birtwistle Triumph.


----------



## ptr

After Mahlerian adding in Albies vote:

*Messiaen*: La Transfiguration / *Lindberg*: Kraft 

*Nominated*:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
12 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
30 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
43 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
10 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
40 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
36 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
39 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
35 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
15 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
11 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
29 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
22 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
32 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
45 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
20 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
14 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
26 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
36 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
33 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
48 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
30 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
49 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
46 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After ptr:

Lutoslawski / Musica

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
12 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
30 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
43 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
10 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
40 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
36 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
39 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
35 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
11 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
22 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
32 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
45 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
20 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
14 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
26 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
36 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
33 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
48 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
30 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
49 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
46 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

After dogen:

Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" / Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
12 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
30 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
32 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
43 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
10 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
40 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
07 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
36 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
39 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
11 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
22 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
32 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
45 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
20 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
14 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
36 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
33 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
48 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
30 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
49 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
46 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After StDior

Boulez/Henze

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
12 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
30 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
34 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
43 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
10 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
39 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
40 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
36 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
39 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
11 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
22 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
32 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
45 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
20 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
14 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
36 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
33 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
48 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
30 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
49 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
46 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After nb

Xenakis NA / Corigliano

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
12 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
30 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
34 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
43 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
10 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
40 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
36 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
39 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
11 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
22 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
32 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
45 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
20 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
14 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
36 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
33 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
48 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
30 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
51 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
46 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After GreenMamba:

Haas / Silvestrov

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
12 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
30 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
34 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
43 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
10 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
40 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
42 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
36 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
39 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
11 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
22 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
32 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
45 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
20 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
14 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
36 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
48 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
30 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
51 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
46 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

G.F. Haas works always seem to vote for themselves. It's really quite refreshing.


----------



## Albert7

After da main man:

Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) / Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
12 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
30 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
34 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
43 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
10 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
42 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
42 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
36 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
39 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
11 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
22 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
32 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
45 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
20 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
14 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
37 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
48 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
30 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
51 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
46 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

After Albert:

Stravinsky / Ablinger

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
13 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
30 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
34 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
43 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
10 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
42 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
42 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
36 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
39 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
11 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
22 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
18 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
32 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
45 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
20 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
14 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
37 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
50 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
30 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
51 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
46 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After Simon:

Nomos / Malec

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
13 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
30 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
34 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
43 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
45 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
10 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
42 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
42 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
36 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
39 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
11 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
22 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
19 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
32 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
45 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
20 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
14 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
37 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
50 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
30 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
53 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
46 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mahlerian

After Dogen

Haas In Vain/Carter String Quartet 1

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
13 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
30 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
34 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
43 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
46 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
10 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
42 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
36 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
39 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
11 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
22 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
19 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
32 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
45 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
20 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
14 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
37 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
50 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
30 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
53 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
46 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tdc

After Mahlerian

Rodrigo / Sessions

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
13 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
30 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
34 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
43 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
46 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
10 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
42 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
36 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
39 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
11 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
22 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
19 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
32 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
45 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
20 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
16 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
50 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
30 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
53 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
46 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After tdc
*
Ablinger / Murail*: Désintégrations 

*Nominated*:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
15 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
30 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
34 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
43 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
46 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
10 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
42 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
36 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
39 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
11 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
22 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
19 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
32 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
46 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
20 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
16 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
50 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
30 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
53 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
46 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After peanut butter

Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) / Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
15 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
30 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
34 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
43 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
46 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
10 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
42 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
36 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
41 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
11 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
22 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
19 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
32 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
46 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
16 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
50 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
30 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
53 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
46 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After Al

Ablinger/Stockhausen

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
17 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
30 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
34 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
43 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
46 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
10 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
42 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
36 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
41 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
11 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
22 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
19 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
32 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
46 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
16 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
32 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
50 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
30 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
53 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
46 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## arpeggio

After Albert7:

Rodrigo/MacMillan

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
15 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
30 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
34 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
43 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
46 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
10 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
42 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
36 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
41 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
11 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
23 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
19 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
32 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
46 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
18 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
50 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
30 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
53 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
46 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After arpeggio:

Haas / Holt

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
15 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
30 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
34 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
43 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
46 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
10 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
42 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
46 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
37 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
41 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
16 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
11 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
23 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
19 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
32 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
46 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
18 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
50 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
30 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
53 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
46 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mahlerian

After mmsbls

Ligeti Musica Ricercarta/Henze Symphony 5

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
15 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
30 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
34 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
43 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
46 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
10 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
42 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
46 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Requiem (1993)
26 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
37 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
41 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
11 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
23 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
19 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
32 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
46 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
18 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
38 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
50 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
30 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
53 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
46 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After Mahlerian

Xenakis NA / Sessions

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
15 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
30 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
34 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
43 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
46 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
10 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
42 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
46 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Requiem (1993)
26 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
37 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
41 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
11 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
23 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
19 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
32 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
46 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
18 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
50 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
30 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
55 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
46 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After GM


Xenakis NA / Triumph

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
15 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
30 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
34 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
43 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
46 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
10 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
42 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
46 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Requiem (1993)
26 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
37 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
41 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
11 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
23 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
19 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
32 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
46 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
18 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
50 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
30 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
57 Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
46 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

New Board

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
15 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
30 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
34 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
43 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
46 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
10 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
42 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
46 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Requiem (1993)
26 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
37 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
41 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
11 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
23 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
19 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
32 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
46 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
18 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
50 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
30 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
46 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964) 
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)


----------



## ptr

After dögên

*Shostakovich*: Viola Sonata / *Cerha*: Spiegel 

*Nominated*:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
15 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
30 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
34 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
43 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
46 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
11 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
42 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
37 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
46 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Requiem (1993)
26 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
37 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
41 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
11 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
23 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
19 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
32 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
46 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
18 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
31 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
50 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
30 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
46 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Glass Akhnaten / Stravinsky Rake

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
15 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
30 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
34 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
43 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
46 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
11 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
42 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
46 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Requiem (1993)
26 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
37 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
41 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
11 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
23 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
19 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
32 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
46 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
18 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
40 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
31 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
51 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
30 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
46 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

After Cygnenoir:

Schnittke Choir / Boulez Pli

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
15 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
30 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
34 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
44 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
46 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
11 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
42 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
46 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
35 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Requiem (1993)
26 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
37 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
41 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
11 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
23 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
19 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
32 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
46 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
18 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
42 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
31 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
51 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
30 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
46 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Proms Fanatic

After SimonNZ:

Schnittke Choir / Hartmann 6

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
15 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
30 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
34 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
44 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
46 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
11 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
42 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
46 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Requiem (1993)
26 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
37 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
41 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
11 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
23 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
19 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
32 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
46 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
18 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
31 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
51 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
30 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
46 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After PF Changs:

Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989) / Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
15 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
30 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
35 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
46 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
46 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
11 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
42 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
46 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
08 Henze: Requiem (1993)
26 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
37 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
41 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
11 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
23 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
19 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
32 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
46 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
18 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
31 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
31 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
51 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
30 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
46 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

Looks like my votes this morning were overlooked and never re-added, so here's my earlier Ablinger/Stockhausen plus...

After Albert

Henze/Xenakis

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
17 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
30 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
35 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
46 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
46 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
11 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
42 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
46 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Requiem (1993)
26 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
37 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
41 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
18 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
11 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
23 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
19 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
32 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
46 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
18 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
31 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
32 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
51 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
31 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
46 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After nathanb:

Haas / Ligeti M

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
17 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
30 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
35 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
46 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
46 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
11 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
42 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
48 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Requiem (1993)
26 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
37 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
41 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
11 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
23 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
19 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
32 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
46 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
18 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
31 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
32 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
51 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
31 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
46 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After mmsbls

Stravinsky / Lindberg

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
17 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
30 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
35 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
46 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
46 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
11 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
42 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
48 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Requiem (1993)
26 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
37 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
41 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
12 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
23 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
19 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
32 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
46 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
18 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
31 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
32 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
53 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
31 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
46 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## brotagonist

after GreenMamba

DSCH VS / Messiaen Méditations

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
17 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
30 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
35 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
46 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
46 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
11 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
42 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
48 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Henze: Requiem (1993)
26 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
37 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
41 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
12 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
23 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
19 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
46 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
18 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
32 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
53 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
31 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
46 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After bro:

Henze: Requiem / Petrassi

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
17 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
30 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
35 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
46 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
46 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
11 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
35 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
42 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
48 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
26 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
37 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
41 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
12 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
23 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
19 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
46 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
18 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
32 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
53 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
31 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
46 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

After dogen:

Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra / Crumb: Vox Balaenae

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
17 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
30 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
35 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
46 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
46 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
11 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
42 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
48 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
26 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
37 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
41 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
38 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
12 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
23 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
19 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
46 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
18 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
32 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
53 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
31 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
46 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mika

After StDior

Boulez Stravinsky

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
17 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
30 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
35 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
48 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
46 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
11 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
42 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
48 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
26 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
37 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
41 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
38 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
12 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
23 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
19 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
46 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
18 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
32 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
54 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
31 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
46 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After M

*Murail*: Désintégrations / *Zimmermann*: Die Soldaten 

*Nominated*:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
17 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
30 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
35 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
48 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
46 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
11 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
42 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
48 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
26 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
37 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
41 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
38 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
12 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
23 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
19 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
48 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
18 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
32 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
54 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
31 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
47 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After ptr:

Kurtag / MacMillan

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
17 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
30 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
35 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
48 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
46 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
11 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
42 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
48 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
26 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
37 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
41 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
38 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
12 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
24 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
19 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
48 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
18 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
32 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
54 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
31 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
47 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

After T-V:

Kurtag / Stravinsky

(is that Stravinsky done?

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
17 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
30 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
35 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
48 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
46 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
11 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
15 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
42 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
48 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
26 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
37 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
48 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
41 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
38 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
12 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
24 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
19 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
48 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
18 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
32 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
55 Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
31 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
47 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964) 
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) 
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)


After SimonNZ

Adams Gnarly Buttons / Crumb Makrokosmos

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
17 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
30 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
35 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
48 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
46 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
11 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
42 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
48 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
26 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
37 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
48 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
41 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
38 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
12 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
24 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
19 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
48 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
18 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
32 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
31 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
47 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After Cygnenoir

Cage/Zimmermann

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
17 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
30 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
35 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
48 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
46 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
11 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
42 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
48 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
26 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
37 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
48 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
41 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
38 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
12 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
24 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
19 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
48 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
18 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
32 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
31 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After nb

Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) / Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
17 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
30 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
35 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
48 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
46 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
11 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
44 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
48 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
26 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
37 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
48 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
42 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
38 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
12 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
24 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
19 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
48 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
18 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
32 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
31 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After A7:

Lindberg / Ligeti DC

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
17 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
30 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
35 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
48 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
46 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
11 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
44 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
48 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
26 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
37 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
48 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
42 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
14 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
24 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
19 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
48 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
18 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
32 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
31 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After dogen

Murail D / Holt

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
17 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
30 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
35 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
48 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
46 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
11 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
44 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
48 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
26 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
48 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
42 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
19 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
14 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
24 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
19 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
50 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
18 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
32 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
31 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After GreenMamba:

Haas / Ligeti M

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
17 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
30 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
35 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
48 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
46 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
11 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
44 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
50 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
26 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
48 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
42 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
14 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
24 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
19 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
50 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
18 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
32 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
31 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mahlerian

After mmsbls

Hosokawa/Berio Coro

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)
02 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986) - Mahlerian (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
17 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
35 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
48 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
46 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
11 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
44 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
50 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
26 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
48 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
42 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
14 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
24 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
19 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
50 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
38 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
18 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
32 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
31 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After Mahlerian

*Nørgård/Lindberg*

*Nominated*:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)
02 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986) - Mahlerian (three more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
17 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
35 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
48 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
46 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
11 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
44 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
50 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
26 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
48 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
42 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
15 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
24 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
19 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
50 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
19 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
18 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
32 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
31 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

After ptr:

Haas / Oliveros

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)
02 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986) - Mahlerian (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
17 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
35 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
48 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
46 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
11 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
44 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
52 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
26 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
48 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
42 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
15 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
24 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
19 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
50 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
20 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
18 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
32 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
31 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After SimonNZ:

Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989) / Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)
02 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986) - Mahlerian, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
17 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
35 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
50 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
46 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
11 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
44 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
52 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
26 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
48 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
42 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
15 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
24 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
19 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
50 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
20 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
18 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
32 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
31 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

_oh, if I'd woken up enough to notice that the Hosokawa was a new nomination I would have seconded it. next time, then_


----------



## tdc

After Albert

Carter / Hosokawa

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)
03 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986) - Mahlerian, Albert7, tdc (one more second needed)

Seconded:
17 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
35 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
50 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
48 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
11 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
44 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
52 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
26 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
48 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
42 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
15 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
24 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
19 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
50 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
20 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
18 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
32 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
31 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After tdc

Ablinger / Birtwistle T

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)
03 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986) - Mahlerian, Albert7, tdc (one more second needed)

Seconded:
19 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
35 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
50 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
48 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
11 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
44 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
52 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
26 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
48 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
42 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
15 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
24 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
19 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
50 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
20 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
18 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
32 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
31 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

Hey, Mahlerian, what's the deal there? What is that supposed to be? I have some ~15 hours of Hosokawa on my iPod, what with Hosokawa being my favorite Japanese composer after Takemitsu, and I've never heard of _Utsurohi_. Has it ever been recorded? Allmusic says no, but allmusic is often wrong...

EDIT: It's at least on youtube, so I'll at least support it, but in most cases I prefer for more widely available works to be a composer's first enshrinements, but there are a few cases where well-regarded works haven't been officially recorded, I suppose. Murail's _Les Sept Paroles_ comes to mind, also.


----------



## Albert7

nathanb said:


> Hey, Mahlerian, what's the deal there? What is that supposed to be? I have some ~15 hours of Hosokawa on my iPod, what with Hosokawa being my favorite Japanese composer after Takemitsu, and I've never heard of _Utsurohi_. Has it ever been recorded? Allmusic says no, but allmusic is often wrong...


It's on YouTube for your consideration .


----------



## Mahlerian

nathanb said:


> Hey, Mahlerian, what's the deal there? What is that supposed to be? I have some ~15 hours of Hosokawa on my iPod, what with Hosokawa being my favorite Japanese composer after Takemitsu, and I've never heard of _Utsurohi_. Has it ever been recorded? Allmusic says no, but allmusic is often wrong...


Its only release on disc has been in Japan, but that disc has been released digitally:


----------



## Guest

Albert7 said:


> It's on YouTube for your consideration .


Yeah, listening now. I like it a lot, but nevertheless, see edit. I'll probably second it but still would like input from the Mahlermeister.


----------



## Guest

Mahlerian said:


> Its only release on disc has been in Japan, but that disc has been released digitally:


Postjump City over here... interesting looking disc. Is that the recording that's on youtube? May consider buying this to add to my Hosokawa collection...


----------



## Guest

5 minutes in and I'm thinking I'll let this one slide, Mahlerian. Out of pure Hosokawa love. But watch your noms, buster.


----------



## Mahlerian

nathanb said:


> Yeah, listening now. I like it a lot, but nevertheless, see edit. I'll probably second it but still would like input from the Mahlermeister.


What for Hosokawa would count as better-known? Maybe his Horn Concerto which Simon Rattle performed with the Berlin Philharmonic, or Landscape 1 for string quartet, which has had a few recordings that I know of?


----------



## Guest

Mahlerian said:


> What for Hosokawa would count as better-known? Maybe his Horn Concerto which Simon Rattle performed with the Berlin Philharmonic, or Landscape 1 for string quartet, which has had a few recordings that I know of?


Something along those lines. But this is a short enough work that I don't think youtube should be a problem.

I really love how Hosokawa uses the sho almost entirely to establish a sonic backdrop for the other instrument(s)...


----------



## Becca

Mahlerian said:


> What for Hosokawa would count as better-known? Maybe his Horn Concerto which Simon Rattle performed with the Berlin Philharmonic, or Landscape 1 for string quartet, which has had a few recordings that I know of?


There are two performances of Hosakawa's Horn Concerto performed by Stefan Dohr and the BPO with Simon Rattle on the Digital Concert Hall.


----------



## Guest

After GreenM:

Henze 5 / Hosokawa sec

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
19 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
35 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
50 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
48 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
11 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
44 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
52 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
28 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
04 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986) 
38 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
48 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
42 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
15 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
24 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
19 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
50 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
20 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
18 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
32 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
31 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

All that talk and I forgot to vote...

Really quite liked that particular Hosokawa work. By the way, besides general quartets, concerti, etc, one standout work for me is _New Seeds Of Contemplation_ for gagaku instruments.

After doge

Hosokawa/Ablinger

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
20 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
35 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
50 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
48 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
11 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
44 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
52 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
28 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
06 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986) 
38 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
48 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
42 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
15 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
24 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
19 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
50 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
20 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
18 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
32 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
31 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After Nate

*Murail*: Désintégrations / *Malec*: Sonoris Causa 

*Nominated*:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
20 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
35 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
50 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
48 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
11 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
44 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
52 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
28 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
06 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986) 
38 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
48 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
42 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
15 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
24 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
52 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
20 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
18 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
32 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
31 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After vampire munch

Murail: Désintégrations (1983) / Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
20 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
35 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
50 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
48 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
11 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
44 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
52 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
28 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
06 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986) 
38 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
48 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
43 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
39 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
15 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
24 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
54 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
20 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
18 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
28 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
32 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
31 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

After Albert7 

Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" / Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra 

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
20 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
35 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
50 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
48 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
11 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
44 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
52 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
28 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
06 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986) 
38 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
48 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
39 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
43 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
15 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
24 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
54 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
20 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
18 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
32 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
31 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

After StDior:

Hosokawa / Lachenmann

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
20 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
35 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
50 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
48 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
11 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
44 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
52 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
28 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
08 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986) 
38 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
48 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
43 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
15 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
24 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
54 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
20 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
18 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
32 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
31 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After SimonNZ:

Murail: Désintégrations / Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
20 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
35 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
35 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
50 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
48 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
11 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
44 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
52 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
28 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
08 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
38 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
48 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
43 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
15 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
24 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
*18 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)*
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
*56 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)*
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
20 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
18 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
32 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
31 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After dogen:

Haas / Barraque

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
20 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
35 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
50 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
48 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
11 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
44 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
54 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
28 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
08 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
38 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
48 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
43 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
15 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
24 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
17 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
54 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
20 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
18 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
32 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
31 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

Fixed after head butt


Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
20 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
35 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
50 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
48 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
11 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
44 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
54 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
28 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
08 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
38 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
48 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
43 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
20 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
15 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
24 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
56 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
20 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
18 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
32 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
09 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
31 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After dogen's fix:

Ligeti M / Tippett F

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
20 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
35 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
50 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
33 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
48 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
11 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
44 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
54 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
28 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
08 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
38 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
48 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
43 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
15 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
24 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
56 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
20 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
18 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
32 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
31 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mahlerian

After mmsbls

Boulez Pli selon pli/Britten Cello Symphony

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
20 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
35 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
52 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
34 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
48 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
11 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
44 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
54 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
28 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
08 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
38 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
48 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
43 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
15 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
24 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
56 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
20 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
18 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
32 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
31 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After Mahlerian*

Stockhausen/Xenakis

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
20 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
35 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
52 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
34 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
48 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
11 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
44 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
54 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
28 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
08 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
38 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
48 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
43 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
15 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
24 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
56 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
20 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
18 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
34 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
32 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After nathan b

Gentle suggestion to push through Murial and then Haas. I think this will be our first 60+, but the second one will go through eventually.

Murail D / Cerha

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
20 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
35 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
52 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
34 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
48 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
12 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
44 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
36 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
54 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
28 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
08 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
38 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
48 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
43 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
15 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
24 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
58 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
20 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
18 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
34 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
32 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

GreenMamba said:


> Gentle suggestion to push through Murial and then Haas.


My favourite two on the current board [drool]


----------



## GreenMamba

dogen said:


> My favourite two on the current board [drool]


Just remember that they both can't go through the door at the same time.


----------



## Guest

GreenMamba said:


> Just remember that they both can't go through the door at the same time.


I know! I'm showing admirable restraint (even if you can't see it)


----------



## Albert7

Manual voting via iPad. Please add two for Feldman and one for Stockhausen.


----------



## ptr

After Snakeman adding A7's vote

*Murail*: Désintégrations / *Goebbels*: Surrogate Cities 

*Nominated*:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
20 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
19 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
35 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
52 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
34 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
48 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
12 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
37 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
54 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
28 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
08 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
38 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
48 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
43 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
15 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
24 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
60 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
20 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
18 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
32 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Penderecki Jerusalem / Berio Rendering

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
20 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
35 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
52 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
34 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
48 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
12 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
37 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
54 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
28 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
08 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
38 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
48 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
43 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
15 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
24 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
60 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
20 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
46 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
18 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
32 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## arpeggio

After Cygnenoir:

Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)/MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie 

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
20 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
35 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
52 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
34 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
48 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
12 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
37 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
54 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
28 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
08 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
38 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
48 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
43 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
15 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
25 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
60 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
20 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
46 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
20 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
32 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

After arpeggio:

Berio Coro / Murail D.

(first vote I've given to one of my own nominations, but it seems like its earned it)

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
20 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
33 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
35 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
52 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
34 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
48 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
12 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
37 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
*54 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)*
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
28 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
08 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
38 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
48 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
43 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
15 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
25 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
*61 Murail: Désintégrations (1983)*
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
20 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
46 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
20 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
32 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964) 
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) 
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)


----------



## GreenMamba

After SNZ

Haas / MacMillan

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
20 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
33 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
35 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
52 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
34 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
48 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
12 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
37 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
56 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
28 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
08 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
38 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
48 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
43 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
15 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
26 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
40 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
20 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
46 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
20 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
32 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After GreenMamba

Messiaen/Berio

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
20 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
35 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
52 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
34 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
48 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
12 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
37 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
56 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
28 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
08 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
38 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
48 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
43 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
40 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
15 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
26 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
42 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
20 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
46 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
20 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
32 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

After nathanb 

Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra/Crumb: Vox Balaenae

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
20 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
35 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
52 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
34 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
48 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
12 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
37 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
37 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
56 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
28 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
08 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
38 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
48 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
43 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
42 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
15 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
26 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
42 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
20 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
46 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
20 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
32 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After StDior:

Haas / Holt

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
20 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
35 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
52 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
34 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
48 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
12 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
37 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
37 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
58 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
28 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
08 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
39 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
48 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
43 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
42 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
22 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
15 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
26 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
42 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
20 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
46 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
20 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
32 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Ligeti M / Crumb V

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
20 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
35 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
52 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
34 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
48 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
12 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
38 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
37 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
58 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
28 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
08 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
39 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
48 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
43 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
42 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
24 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
15 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
26 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
42 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
20 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
46 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
20 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
32 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After tdc

Haas: In Vain (2000-2002) / Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
20 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
35 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
52 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
34 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
48 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
12 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
38 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
37 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
*60 Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)* (enshrined now)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
28 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
08 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
39 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
48 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
42 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
24 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
15 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
26 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
42 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
20 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
46 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
20 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
32 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964) 
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) 
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)


----------



## GreenMamba

Updated list

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
20 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
35 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
52 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
34 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
48 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
12 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
38 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
37 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
28 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
08 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
39 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
48 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
42 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
24 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
15 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
26 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
42 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
20 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
46 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
20 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
32 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)

Leaders
52 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
48 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
48 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
46 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
46 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
42 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
42 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)


----------



## Mahlerian

After GreenMamba

Boulez Notations/Hosokawa Utsurohi

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
20 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
52 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
34 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
48 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
12 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
40 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
38 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
37 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
28 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
09 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
39 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
48 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
42 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
24 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
15 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
26 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
42 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
20 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
46 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
20 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
32 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After Mahler:

Corigliano / Musica

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
20 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
52 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
34 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
48 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
12 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
42 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
38 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
37 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
28 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
09 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
39 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
48 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
42 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
15 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
26 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
42 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
20 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
46 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
20 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
32 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After da Dögg:

*Boulez*: Pli selon pli / *Hosokawa*: Utsurohi 

*Nominated*:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
20 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
54 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
34 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
48 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
12 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
42 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
38 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
37 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
28 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
10 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
39 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
48 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
42 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
15 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
26 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
42 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
20 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
46 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
20 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
32 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

After ptr:

Boulez Pli / Kurtag

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
20 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
*56 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)*
34 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
48 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
12 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
42 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
38 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
37 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
28 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
10 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
39 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
*49 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)*
40 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
42 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
15 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
26 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
42 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
20 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
46 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
20 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
32 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964) 
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) 
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)


----------



## Albert7

After SimonNZ:

Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) / Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
20 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
56 Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
34 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
48 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
12 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
42 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
38 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
37 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
29 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
10 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
39 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
49 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
40 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
42 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
15 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
26 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
42 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
20 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
46 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
20 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
32 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

Removing Boulez post-enshrinement. FYI folks, that's the halfway point!

After Albert7

Lachenmann/Goebbels

Nominated:
03 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
20 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
48 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
12 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
42 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
38 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
38 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
29 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
10 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
39 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
49 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
42 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
42 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
15 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
26 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
42 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
20 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
46 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
20 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
32 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tdc

After nathanb

Rodrigo / Auerbach (sec)

Nominated:
04 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio, tdc (one more second needed)

Seconded:
20 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
48 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
12 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
42 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
38 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
38 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
29 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
10 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
39 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
49 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
42 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
42 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
15 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
26 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
42 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
20 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
46 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
34 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
22 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
32 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After tdc:

Utsurohi / Utrenja

Nominated:
04 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio, tdc (one more second needed)

Seconded:
20 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
48 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
12 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
42 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
38 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
38 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
29 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
12 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
39 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
49 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
42 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
42 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
15 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
26 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
42 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
20 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
46 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
35 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
22 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
32 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

Albert, I think I need to remind you that I am obligated to count your Feldman votes....


----------



## GreenMamba

After dogen

Kurtag / Oliveros

Nominated:
04 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio, tdc (one more second needed)

Seconded:
20 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
48 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
12 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
42 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
38 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
38 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
29 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
12 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
39 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
51 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
42 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
42 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
15 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
26 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
42 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
21 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
46 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
35 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
22 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
32 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
10 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After GreenMamba:

Kurtag / Zimmermann Reqiuem

Nominated:
04 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio, tdc (one more second needed)

Seconded:
20 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
48 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
12 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
42 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
38 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
38 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
29 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
12 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
39 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
53 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
42 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
42 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
15 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
26 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
42 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
21 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
46 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
35 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
22 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
32 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
11 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After PG:

*Ablinger* / *Messiaen*: La Transfiguration

*Nominated*:
04 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio, tdc (one more second needed)

*Seconded*:
22 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
48 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
12 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
42 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
38 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
38 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
29 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
12 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
39 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
53 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
42 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
42 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
15 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
26 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
43 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
21 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
46 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
35 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
22 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
44 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
32 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
11 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Ligeti Double / Schnittke Choir

Nominated:
04 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio, tdc (one more second needed)

Seconded:
22 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
48 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
12 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
42 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
38 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
38 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
29 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
12 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
39 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
53 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
42 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
44 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
15 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
26 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
43 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
21 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
46 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
35 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
22 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
45 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
32 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
27 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
11 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

Note: Feldman's ET is currently: 48 Points - 29 Points From One Poster = 19 -> 19 * 2 = *38 Points*

No need to consider it in upcoming enshrinements.

Also of note: Lieberson's ET is currently 44 Points - 26 Points From One Poster = 18 -> 18 * 2 = *36 Points*


----------



## Albert7

After the black swan

Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986) / Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)

Nominated:
04 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio, tdc (one more second needed)

Seconded:
22 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
48 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
12 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
42 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
38 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
38 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
29 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
14 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
39 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
53 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
42 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
44 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
15 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
26 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
43 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
21 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
46 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
35 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
22 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
45 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
32 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
11 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

After Albert:

Kurtag / Schnittke Choir

Nominated:
04 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio, tdc (one more second needed)

Seconded:
22 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
*48 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)*
12 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
42 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
38 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
38 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
38 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
29 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
14 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
39 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
*55 Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)*
42 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
44 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
15 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
26 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
43 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
21 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
46 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
35 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
22 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
46 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
32 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
*48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)*
11 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964) 
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) 
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)



After Simon

Dillon/Zimmermann

Nominated:
04 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio, tdc (one more second needed)

Seconded:
22 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
48 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
12 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
42 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
38 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
38 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
29 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
14 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
39 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
42 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
44 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
15 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
26 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
43 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
21 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
46 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
35 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
22 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
46 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
32 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

After nathanb 

Crumb: Vox Balaenae/Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra

Nominated:
04 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio, tdc (one more second needed)

Seconded:
22 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
48 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
12 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
42 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
38 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
29 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
14 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
39 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
42 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
45 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
15 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
26 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
43 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
21 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
46 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
35 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
22 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
46 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
32 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After Dior 

Carter / Salonen

Nominated:
04 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio, tdc (one more second needed)

Seconded:
22 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
50 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
12 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
42 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
38 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
29 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
14 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
39 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
42 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
45 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
15 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
26 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
43 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
21 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
46 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
35 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
22 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
46 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
32 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## arpeggio

After GreenMamba:

Rodrigo/MacMillan

Nominated:
04 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio, tdc (one more second needed)

Seconded:
22 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
50 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
12 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
42 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
38 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
29 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
14 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
39 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
42 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
45 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
15 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
43 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
21 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
46 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
35 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
24 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
46 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
32 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After arp:

*Xenakis*: Kraanerg / *Lachenmann*: Kontrakadenz 

*Nominated*:
04 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio, tdc (one more second needed)

*Seconded*:
22 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
50 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
12 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
42 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
38 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
29 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
14 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
39 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
43 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
45 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
15 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
43 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
21 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
46 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
35 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
24 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
46 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
34 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After ptr:

Carter / Xenakis: Kraanerg 

Nominated:
04 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio, tdc (one more second needed)

Seconded:
22 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
36 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
52 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
12 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
42 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
38 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
29 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
14 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
39 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
43 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
45 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
15 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
43 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
21 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
46 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
35 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
24 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
46 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tortkis

after dogen

Lachenmann / Barraqué

Nominated:
04 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio, tdc (one more second needed)

Seconded:
22 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
37 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
52 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
12 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
42 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
38 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
29 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
14 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
39 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
45 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
45 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
15 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
43 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
21 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
46 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
35 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
24 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
46 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
35 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

after tortkis

Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951) / Stockhausen: Momente (1969)

Nominated:
04 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio, tdc (one more second needed)

Seconded:
22 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
37 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
54 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
12 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
42 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
38 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
29 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
14 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
39 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
45 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
45 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
15 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
43 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
21 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
46 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
35 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
24 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
46 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
36 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

After Albert:

Corigliano / Carter

Nominated:
04 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio, tdc (one more second needed)

Seconded:
22 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
37 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
*55 Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)*
12 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
38 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
29 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
14 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
39 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
45 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
45 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
15 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
43 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
21 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
46 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
35 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
24 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
46 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
36 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
*48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)*
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964) 
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) 
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)


----------



## GreenMamba

After SimonNZ

Ablinger / Lindberg

Nominated:
04 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio, tdc (one more second needed)

Seconded:
24 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
37 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
38 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
29 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
14 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
39 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
45 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
45 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
43 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
21 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
46 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
35 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
24 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
46 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
36 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
48 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After SimonNZ

Zimmermann / Oliveros

Nominated:
04 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio, tdc (one more second needed)

Seconded:
24 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
37 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
38 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
29 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
14 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
39 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
45 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
45 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
43 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
46 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
35 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
24 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
46 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
39 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
36 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
50 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mahlerian

After PaulieGatto

Henze Symphony 5/Sessions Quartet 2

Nominated:
04 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio, tdc (one more second needed)

Seconded:
24 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
37 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
38 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
14 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
39 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
45 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
45 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
43 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
46 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
35 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
24 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
46 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
40 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
36 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
50 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After Mahlerian

Hosokawa/Messiaen

Nominated:
04 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio, tdc (one more second needed)

Seconded:
24 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
37 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
22 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
38 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
16 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
39 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
45 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
45 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
44 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
46 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
35 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
24 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
46 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
40 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
36 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
50 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

Manual voting via iPad. Please add two for Burtwistle's Secret Theatre and one for his Trriumph of Time.


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Albert7

Schnittke Choir / Tavener

Nominated:
04 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio, tdc (one more second needed)

Seconded:
24 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
37 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
41 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
38 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
12 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
16 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
39 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
45 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
45 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
44 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
46 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
35 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
24 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
48 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
12 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
40 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
36 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
50 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After cyg:

Henze Requiem / Schnittke Requiem

Nominated:
04 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio, tdc (one more second needed)

Seconded:
24 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
37 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
41 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
38 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
16 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
39 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
45 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
45 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
44 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
46 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
35 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
24 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
48 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
40 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
36 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
50 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

After dogen:

Schnittke Choir / Murail

Nominated:
04 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio, tdc (one more second needed)

Seconded:
24 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
37 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
41 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
38 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
16 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
39 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
45 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
45 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
44 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
22 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
46 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
35 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
24 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
50 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
40 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
34 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
36 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
50 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After SimonNZ:

Holt / Silvestrov

Nominated:
04 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio, tdc (one more second needed)

Seconded:
24 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
37 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
41 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
38 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
16 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
41 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
45 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
45 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
44 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
22 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
46 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
35 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
24 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
50 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
40 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
35 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
36 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
50 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Penderecki Symphony / Hosokawa

Nominated:
04 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio, tdc (one more second needed)

Seconded:
24 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
37 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
41 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
38 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
17 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
41 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
45 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
45 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
44 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
22 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
48 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
35 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
24 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
50 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
40 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
35 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
36 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
50 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After tdc

Henze 5 / Lachenmann

Nominated:
04 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio, tdc (one more second needed)

Seconded:
24 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
37 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
41 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
38 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
17 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
41 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
45 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
44 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
22 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
48 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
35 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
24 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
50 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
40 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
35 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
36 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
50 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After GM

Murail: Winter Fragments (2000) / Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)

Nominated:
04 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio, tdc (one more second needed)

Seconded:
24 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
37 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
41 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
38 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
17 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
41 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
45 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
19 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
44 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
24 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
48 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
35 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
24 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
50 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
40 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
35 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
36 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
50 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After Albert7

Stockhausen/Xenakis

Nominated:
04 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio, tdc (one more second needed)

Seconded:
24 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
37 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
41 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
38 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
17 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
41 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
45 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
19 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
44 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
24 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
48 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
35 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
24 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
50 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
40 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
35 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
36 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
50 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

After GreenMamba 

Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra / Crumb: Vox Balaenae

Nominated:
04 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio, tdc (one more second needed)

Seconded:
24 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
37 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
41 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
34 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
41 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
38 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
17 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
41 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
47 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
44 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
22 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
48 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
35 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
24 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
50 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
40 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
35 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
36 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
50 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mahlerian

After StDior

Hartmann Symphony 6/Britten Cello Symphony

Nominated:
04 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio, tdc (one more second needed)

Seconded:
24 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
37 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
41 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
41 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
38 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
17 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
41 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
47 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
44 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
22 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
48 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
35 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
24 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
50 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
40 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
35 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
36 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
50 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

putting back in the lost votes of Albert and nathan

Nominated:
04 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio, tdc (one more second needed)

Seconded:
24 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
37 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
41 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
41 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
38 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
17 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
41 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
47 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
19 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
44 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
24 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
48 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
35 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
24 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
50 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
40 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
35 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
36 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
50 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After gm:

Time / Hosokawa

Nominated:
04 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio, tdc (one more second needed)

Seconded:
24 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
37 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
41 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
38 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
18 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
41 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
47 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
19 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
44 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
24 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
40 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
48 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
35 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
24 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
50 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
40 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
35 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
36 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
50 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

After dogen:

Norgard / Penderecki Utrenja

Nominated:
04 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio, tdc (one more second needed)

Seconded:
24 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
37 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
41 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
38 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
18 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
41 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
47 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
19 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
44 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
24 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
42 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
48 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
24 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
50 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
40 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
35 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
36 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
50 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mika

After SimonNZ:

Zimmermann Goebbels

Nominated:
04 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio, tdc (one more second needed)

Seconded:
24 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
37 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
41 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
39 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
18 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
41 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
47 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
19 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
44 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
24 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
42 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
48 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
24 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
50 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
40 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
35 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
36 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
52 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After Mika:

Cage: Roaratorio (1979) / Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)

Nominated:
04 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio, tdc (one more second needed)

Seconded:
24 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
37 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
41 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
39 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
18 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
41 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
47 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
19 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
44 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
24 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
42 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
48 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
24 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
50 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
40 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
35 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
36 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
52 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tdc

After Albert7

Rodrigo / Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (nom) 

Nominated:
04 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio, tdc (one more second needed)
01 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981) - tdc (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
24 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
37 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
41 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
39 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
18 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
41 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
47 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
19 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
44 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
24 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
42 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
48 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
50 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
40 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
35 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
36 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
52 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After tdc

Takemitsu/Barraque

Nominated:
04 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio, tdc (one more second needed)
03 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981) - tdc, nathanb (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
24 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
38 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
41 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
39 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
18 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
41 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
47 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
19 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
44 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
24 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
42 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
48 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
50 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
40 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
35 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
36 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
52 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After nathanb

Adams Gnarly / Zimmerman Die S

Nominated:
04 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio, tdc (one more second needed)
03 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981) - tdc, nathanb (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
24 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
38 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
41 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
39 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
18 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
41 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
47 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
19 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
44 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
24 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
42 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
48 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
50 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
40 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
35 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
36 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
53 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After green

Murail / Barraqué

Nominated:
04 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio, tdc (one more second needed)
03 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981) - tdc, nathanb (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
24 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
41 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
39 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
18 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
41 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
47 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
19 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
44 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
42 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
48 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
50 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
40 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
35 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
36 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
53 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mahlerian

After dogen

Takemitsu Sea/Hosokawa

Nominated:
04 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio, tdc (one more second needed)
05 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981) - tdc, nathanb, Mahlerian (one more second needed)

Seconded:
24 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
41 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
39 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
19 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
41 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
47 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
19 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
44 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
42 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
48 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
50 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
40 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
35 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
36 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
53 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After Mahlerian:

Silvestrov / Takemitsu (final second)

Nominated:
04 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio, tdc (one more second needed)

Seconded:
24 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
41 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
39 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
19 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
41 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
47 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
19 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
44 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
42 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
48 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
50 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
40 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
37 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
36 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
53 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

*Nørgård / Hosokawa*

*Nominated*:
04 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio, tdc (one more second needed)

*Seconded*:
24 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
41 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
39 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
20 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
41 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
47 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
25 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
19 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
44 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
44 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
48 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
50 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
40 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
37 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
36 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
53 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Crumb Vox / Ligeti MR

Nominated:
04 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio, tdc (one more second needed)

Seconded:
24 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
43 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
39 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
20 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
41 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
47 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
26 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
19 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
44 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
44 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
48 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
50 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
40 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
37 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
36 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
53 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

After Cygnenoir:

Zimmermann DS / Ligeti MR

Nominated:
04 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio, tdc (one more second needed)

Seconded:
24 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
43 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
39 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
20 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
41 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
47 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
27 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
19 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
44 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
44 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
48 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
50 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
40 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
37 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
36 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
55 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After Simon

Zimmermann/Messiaen

Nominated:
04 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio, tdc (one more second needed)

Seconded:
24 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
43 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
39 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
20 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
41 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
47 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
27 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
19 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
45 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
44 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
48 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
*50 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)*
13 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
40 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
37 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
36 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
*57 Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)*
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964) 
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) 
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)

New Board:

Nominated:
04 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) - Albert7, arpeggio, tdc (one more second needed)

Seconded:
24 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
43 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
39 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
20 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
41 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
47 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
27 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
19 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
45 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
44 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
48 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
50 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
40 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
37 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
36 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After nathan

Ligeti Music R / Auerbach (last second)

Nominated:

Seconded:
24 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
05 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) 
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
43 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
39 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
20 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
41 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
47 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
29 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
19 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
45 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
44 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
48 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
50 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
40 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
33 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
37 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
36 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## musicrom

After GreenMamba

Ligeti MR / Shostakovich VS

Nominated:

Seconded:
24 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
05 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) 
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
43 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
39 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
20 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
41 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
47 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
31 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
19 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
45 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
44 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
48 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
50 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
13 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
40 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
37 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
36 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

After musicrom 

Schnittke: Requiem / Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra

Nominated:

Seconded:
24 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
05 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) 
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
43 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
39 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
20 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
41 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
48 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
31 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
19 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
45 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
44 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
48 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
50 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
40 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
37 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
36 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After StDior:

Murail / Ligeti Musica Ricercata

Nominated:

Seconded:
24 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
05 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
43 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
39 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
20 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
41 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
48 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
32 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
19 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
45 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
44 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
48 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
50 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
40 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
37 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
36 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After parental guidance:

Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986) / Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981) (manual vote override to do a double Japanese tribute tonight)

Nominated:

Seconded:
24 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
05 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
43 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
39 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
09 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
22 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
41 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
48 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
32 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
19 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
45 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
44 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
48 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
50 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
40 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
37 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
07 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
36 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mahlerian

After AlbertVII

Hindemith Band/Ligeti Musica Ricercarta

Nominated:

Seconded:
24 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
05 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
43 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
39 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
22 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
41 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
48 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
34 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
20 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
19 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
45 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
44 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
48 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
50 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
40 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
37 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
07 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
36 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After Mahler:

Petrassi / Malec


Nominated:

Seconded:
24 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
05 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
43 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
39 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
22 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
41 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
48 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
34 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
19 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
45 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
44 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
48 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
18 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
50 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
40 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
37 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
07 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
36 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
30 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After dogen:

Ligeti MR / Yoshimatsu

Nominated:

Seconded:
24 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
05 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
43 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
39 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
22 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
41 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
48 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
36 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
19 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
45 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
44 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
48 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
18 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
50 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
40 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
37 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
07 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
36 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

*Messiaen*: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ / *Shostakovich*: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
24 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
05 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
43 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
39 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
22 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
41 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
48 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
36 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
19 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
47 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
44 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
48 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
18 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
50 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
40 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
37 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
07 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
36 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

After ptr:

Schnittke Choir / Takemitsu

Nominated:


Seconded:
24 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
05 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
43 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
39 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
22 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
41 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
48 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
36 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
19 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
47 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
44 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
48 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
18 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
52 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
40 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
37 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
08 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
36 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After SimonNZ:

Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) / Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)

Nominated:


Seconded:
25 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
07 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
43 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
39 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
22 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
41 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
48 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
36 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
19 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
47 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
44 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
48 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
18 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
52 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
40 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
37 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
08 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
36 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tdc

After Al

Schnittke Choir / Auerbach

Nominated:

Seconded:
25 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
08 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
43 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
39 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
22 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
41 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
48 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
36 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
19 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
47 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
44 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
48 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
18 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
54 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
15 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
40 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
37 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
08 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
36 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After tdc

Lachenmann/Schnittke

Nominated:

Seconded:
25 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
08 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
43 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
39 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
22 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
41 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
*48 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)*
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
48 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
36 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
19 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
47 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
44 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
*48 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)*
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
18 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
*55 Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)*
15 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
40 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
37 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
08 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
36 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964) 
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) 
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)

New Board:

Nominated:

Seconded:
25 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
08 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
43 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
39 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
22 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
41 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
48 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
48 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
36 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
19 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
47 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
44 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
48 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
18 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
40 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
37 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
08 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
36 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

Current Leaders:
48 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
48 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
48 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
47 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
44 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
43 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
41 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)

_(Based on effective totals, Feldman and Lieberson are not current leaders)_


----------



## Guest

After nathan:

Ligeti DC / Silvestrov

Nominated:

Seconded:
25 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
08 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
43 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
39 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
22 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
41 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
48 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
50 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
36 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
19 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
47 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
44 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
48 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
18 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
40 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
38 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
08 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
36 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After dogen:

Ligeti MR / Silvestrov

Nominated:

Seconded:
25 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
08 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
43 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
39 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
22 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
41 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
48 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
50 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
38 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
19 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
47 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
44 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
48 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
18 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
40 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
08 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
36 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After mmsbls

Pertrassi / Feldman

_I didn't see Lieberson's stats upthread to calculate effective points_

Nominated:

Seconded:
25 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
08 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
43 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) _[effective = 40]_
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
39 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
22 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
41 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
48 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
50 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
38 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
19 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
47 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
44 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
48 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
40 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
08 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
36 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Trout

After GreenMamba:

Ligeti Macabre / JL Adams

Nominated:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013) - 1 - Trout
Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7) - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
25 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
08 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
43 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
39 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
22 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
41 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
48 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
50 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
38 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
19 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
47 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
44 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
48 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
40 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
08 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
36 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)



GreenMamba said:


> _I didn't see Lieberson's stats upthread to calculate effective points_


Nathan posted those numbers here.


----------



## Mahlerian

After Trout

Takemitsu Toward the Sea/Sessions Quartet 2

Nominated:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013) - 1 - Trout
Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7) - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
25 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
08 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
43 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
39 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
22 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
41 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
48 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
50 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
38 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
19 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
47 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
44 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
48 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
41 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
36 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mahlerian

Ligeti DC / Ligeti: Le Grande Macabre

Nominated:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013) - 1 - Trout
Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7) - 3 - Trout, Cygnenoir

Seconded:
25 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
08 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
43 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
39 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
22 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
41 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
48 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
52 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
38 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
19 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
47 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
44 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
48 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
41 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
36 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After Cygnenoir

*Lachenmann / Goebbels*

*Nominated*:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013) - 1 - Trout
Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7) - 3 - Trout, Cygnenoir

*Seconded*:
25 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
08 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
43 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
40 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
22 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
41 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
50 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
52 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
38 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
19 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
47 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
44 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
48 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
41 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
36 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

If anyone is feeling as if I'm singling people out:

I crunched some more numbers this morning, and determined that I have to keep a very close eye on my own votes for _Momente_, for instance. The only reason this isn't posted as publicly as other "problem works" is because I'm self-policing enough to avoid any problems, come enshrinement time. I also have my own personal standards about how often I vote for the same work, so it rarely becomes an issue in the first place unless others aren't supporting the work (which is more and more infrequent now that we've added the extra nomination rules).


----------



## Albert7

Manual voting to support Trout. Please add two for JL Adams and one for Ligeti both seconding.


----------



## SimonNZ

After, and including, Albert:

Ligeti DC / Ligeti GM

Nominated:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013) - 3 - Trout, Albert7

Seconded:
25 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
08 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
43 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
40 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
22 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
41 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
50 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
54 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
05 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
19 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
47 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
44 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
48 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
41 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
36 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After SimonNZ

Ligeti/Adams

Nominated:
4 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013) - Trout, Albert7, nathanb (one more second needed)

Seconded:
25 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
29 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
08 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
43 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
40 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
22 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
41 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
50 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
54 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
19 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
47 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
44 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
48 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
41 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
36 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After nathanb

Ligeti Double / Abrahamsen

Nominated:
4 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013) - Trout, Albert7, nathanb (one more second needed)

Seconded:
25 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
08 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
43 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
40 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
22 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
41 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
50 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
56 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
19 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
47 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
44 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
48 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
41 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
36 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tortkis

after GreenMamba

JLA (sec) / Holt

Nominated:

Seconded:
25 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
06 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
08 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
43 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
40 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
22 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
50 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
56 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
19 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
47 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
44 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
48 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
41 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
36 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

after tortkis

Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" / Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra

Nominated:

Seconded:
25 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
06 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
08 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
43 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
40 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
22 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
*50 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)*
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
*57 Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)*
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
19 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
47 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
44 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
*50 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)*
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
41 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
36 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964) 
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66) 
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)


----------



## StDior

New board

Nominated:

Seconded:
25 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
06 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
08 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
43 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
40 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
22 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
50 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
19 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
47 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
44 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
50 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
41 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
36 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
12 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## PaulieGatto

StDior:

Messiaen / Zimmermann

Nominated:

Seconded:
25 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
06 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
08 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
43 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
40 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
22 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
50 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
19 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
49 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
44 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
50 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
41 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
36 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
13 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After Paulie:

Become / Cat

Nominated:

Seconded:
25 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
08 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
08 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
43 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
40 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
22 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
50 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
49 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
44 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
50 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
41 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
10 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
36 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
13 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tdc

After dogen

Takemitsu / Hosokawa

Nominated:

Seconded:
25 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
08 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
08 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
43 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
40 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
23 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
50 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
49 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
44 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
50 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
41 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
36 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
13 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After tdc:

*Nørgård / Zimmermann* (Am I borderlining on Nørgård overvote?)

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
25 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
08 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
08 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
43 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
40 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
23 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
50 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
49 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
46 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
50 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
41 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
36 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After peanut butter to the fullest: (note manual mode to allow for the radical pieces to be upvoted tonight)

Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71) / Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)

Nominated:

Seconded:
25 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
08 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
08 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
43 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
40 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
23 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
52 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
49 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
46 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
50 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
41 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
38 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After Albert

Momente / Goebbels

Nominated:

Seconded:
25 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
08 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
08 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
43 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
39 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
23 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
52 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
49 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
46 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
50 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
41 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

After GioCar:

Lachenmann / Glass A.

Nominated:

Seconded:
25 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
08 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
08 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
43 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
40 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
23 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
54 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
49 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
46 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
50 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
41 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After Simon

Xenakis/Cage

Nominated:

Seconded:
25 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
08 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
08 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
33 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
43 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
40 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
23 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
54 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
49 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
46 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
50 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
41 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
39 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After nathanb:

Ligeti MR / Murail

Nominated:

Seconded:
25 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
16 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
08 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
08 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
33 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
43 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
40 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
23 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
54 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
40 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
49 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
46 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
50 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
41 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
39 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mahlerian

After mmsbls

Hartmann Symphony 6/Adams Doctor Atomic

Nominated:

Seconded:
25 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
17 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
08 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
08 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
33 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
43 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
40 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
33 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
23 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
54 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
40 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
31 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
49 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
46 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
50 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
41 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
39 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After mahl:

Henze 5 / Lutoslawski

Nominated:

Seconded:
25 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
17 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
08 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
08 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
33 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
43 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
40 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
35 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
23 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
54 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
40 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
32 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
49 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
46 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
50 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
41 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
39 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

after Dogen

Holt / Lachenmann

Nominated:

Seconded:
25 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
17 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
08 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
08 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
33 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
43 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
40 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
35 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
23 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
44 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
55 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
40 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
32 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
49 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
29 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
46 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
50 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
41 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
39 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

after mamba

*Cage*: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music / *Murail*: Winter Fragments

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
25 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
17 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
08 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
08 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
24 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
43 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
40 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
35 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
23 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
44 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
55 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
40 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
32 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
49 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
46 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
50 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
41 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
39 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

after peanut butter 

Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972) / Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)

Nominated:

Seconded:
25 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
17 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
08 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
08 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
37 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
43 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
40 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
35 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
23 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
44 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
55 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
40 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
32 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
49 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
46 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
50 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
41 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
39 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

after Bertie

Boulez / Lutosławski

Nominated:

Seconded:
25 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
17 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
08 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
08 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
43 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
40 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
35 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
23 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
44 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
55 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
40 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
49 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
46 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
50 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
41 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
39 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

After GioCar:

Lachenmann / Henze 5

Nominated:

Seconded:
25 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
17 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
08 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
08 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
43 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
40 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
23 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
44 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
*57 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)*
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
40 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
49 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
33 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
46 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
*50 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)*
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
41 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
39 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972) 
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)


----------



## Guest

After SimonNZ

Messiaen/Messiaen

Nominated:

Seconded:
25 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
17 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
08 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
08 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
43 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
40 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
23 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
44 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
57 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
40 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
50 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
46 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
50 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
16 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
41 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
39 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After nathanb:

Rihm / Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:
25 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
17 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
08 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
08 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
43 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
40 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
23 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
44 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
57 Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
40 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
50 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
46 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
50 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
16 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
41 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
40 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Messiaen Transfiguration / Schaeffer

Nominated:

Seconded:
25 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
17 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
08 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
08 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
43 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
40 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
23 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
44 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
40 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
52 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
46 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
50 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
41 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
40 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After Trout

Sessions / Ablinger

Nominated:

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
17 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
08 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
08 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
35 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
43 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
40 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
23 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
44 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
40 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
52 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
46 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
50 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
43 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
40 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After la vert snake charma (tonight is manual)

Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) / Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)

Nominated:

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
17 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
08 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
10 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
43 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
40 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
23 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
44 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
40 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
52 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
46 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
50 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
43 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
40 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

After Albert7

Schnittke: Requiem / Crumb: Vox Balaenae

Nominated:

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
17 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
08 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
10 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
40 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
23 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
44 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
40 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
52 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
46 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
50 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
26 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
43 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
40 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## arpeggio

After StDior:

Adams: Doctor Atomic/Rodrigo

Nominated:

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
08 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
10 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
40 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
23 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
44 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
40 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
52 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
46 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
50 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
27 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
43 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
40 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After arpeggio:

Ligeti MR / Holt

Nominated:

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
08 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
10 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
40 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
23 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
45 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
42 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
52 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
46 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
50 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
27 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
43 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
40 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## musicrom

After mmsbls:

Ligeti MR / Auerbach

Nominated:

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
08 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
39 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
40 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
23 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
45 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
44 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
52 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
46 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
50 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
27 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
43 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
40 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After musicrom

Hosokawa / Barraqué

Nominated:

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
08 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
40 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
25 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
45 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
44 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
52 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
46 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
50 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
27 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
43 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
40 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After döggelito

*Eötvös*. Péter (nom) / *Messiaen*: La Transfiguration

*Nominated*:
2 - Eötvös Péter - Psychokosmos, zymbalon concerto (1993) - ptr (3 seconds required)

*Seconded*:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
08 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
40 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
25 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
45 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
44 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
53 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
46 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
50 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
27 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
43 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
40 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After ptr

Just finished listening to Eötvös' zymbalon. I'm not familiar with his music at all - at least I wasn't. 
Very good stuff.

Nørgård / Eötvös

Nominated:
03 - Eötvös Péter - Psychokosmos, zymbalon concerto (1993) - ptr, GioCar (2 seconds required)

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
08 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
40 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
25 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
45 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
44 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
53 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
48 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
50 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
27 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
43 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
40 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

After GioCar:

Hosokawa / Eotvos

Nominated:
4 - Eötvös Péter - Psychokosmos, zymbalon concerto (1993) - ptr, , GioCar, SimonNZ (1 seconds required)

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
08 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
40 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
45 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
44 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
53 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
48 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
50 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
27 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
43 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
40 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After Simon

Eotvos/Messiaen

Nominated:

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
08 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
06 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
40 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
45 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
44 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
54 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
48 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
50 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
27 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
43 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
40 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After nathanb

Glass: Akhnaten / Messiaen

Nominated:

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
08 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
06 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
45 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
44 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
55 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
48 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
50 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
27 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
43 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
40 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After that ballet film with Natalie Portman and Mila Kunis

Murail: Winter Fragments (2000) / Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)

Nominated:

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
27 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
08 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
06 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
45 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
44 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
55 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
48 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
50 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
27 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
43 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
40 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
31 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After Albert7:

Ligeti MR / Yoshimatsu

Nominated:

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
27 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
08 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
06 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
27 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
45 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
46 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
55 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
48 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
50 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
27 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
43 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
40 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mahlerian

The Eotvos piece is new to me. Thanks for bringing it up, ptr!

After mmsbls

Eötvös/Hosokawa

Nominated:

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
27 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
08 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
08 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
14 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
28 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
45 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
46 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
55 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
48 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
50 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
27 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
43 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
40 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After Mahlerian

Henze Requiem / Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
27 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
08 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
08 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
28 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
45 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
46 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
21 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
55 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
48 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
50 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
27 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
43 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
41 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After GreenMamba

Spotify gets confused...it lists Eötvös when composer as well as when conductor...

Xenakis / Malec

Nominated:

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
27 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
08 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
08 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
28 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
45 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
46 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
55 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
48 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
50 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
27 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
43 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
43 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
14 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

dogen said:


> Spotify gets confused...it lists Eötvös when composer as well as when conductor...


Besides being a very fine composer he is one of the pre-eminent conductors of our time (one of Boulez's favourites). I believe that he has cut down conducting in favour of composing the last few years. I heard him many time during his tenure in Göteborg!

/ptr


----------



## ptr

after dögen

*Eötvös */ *Zimmermann*

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
27 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
08 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
10 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
28 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
45 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
46 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
55 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
48 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
50 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
27 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
43 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
43 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tdc

After ptr

Eötvös / Rodrigo

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
27 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
08 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
34 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
12 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
28 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
45 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
46 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
55 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
48 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
50 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
43 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
43 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

After tdc:

Messiaen T. / Berio Coro

Nominated:

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
27 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
08 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
35 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
12 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
28 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
45 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
46 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
*57 Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)*
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
48 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
*50 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)*
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
43 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
43 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71) 
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)


----------



## Guest

After Simon's helpful set-up:

Nominated:
02 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985) - nathanb (three more seconds needed)
01 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988) - nathanb (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
27 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
08 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
35 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
12 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
28 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
45 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
46 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
48 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
50 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
43 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
43 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After nathanb:

Ligeti MR / Adams G

Nominated:
02 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985) - nathanb (three more seconds needed)
01 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988) - nathanb (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
28 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
08 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
35 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
12 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
28 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
45 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
48 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
32 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
48 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
50 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
43 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
43 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After our grand overlord:

Murail: Winter Fragments (2000) / Cage: Roaratorio (1979)

Nominated:
02 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985) - nathanb (three more seconds needed)
01 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988) - nathanb (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
28 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
08 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
35 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
28 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
12 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
28 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
45 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
48 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
48 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
50 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
30 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
43 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
43 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

A special shout-out to Albert, whose Murail votes (which I believe he nominated) are well under 50%, without me having to be "that guy".


----------



## StDior

After Albert7:

Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" / Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem"

Nominated:
02 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985) - nathanb (three more seconds needed)
01 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988) - nathanb (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
28 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
08 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
35 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
28 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
12 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
28 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
45 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
48 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
48 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
51 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
43 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
43 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

nathanb said:


> A special shout-out to Albert, whose Murail votes (which I believe he nominated) are well under 50%, without me having to be "that guy".


Thanks nathanb... I haven't been voting Murail much as my program has been refined to not go for personal noms as much as it can. Plus other peopls's pieces I have heard a lot more of lately and those are quite fascinating.

And for references, my nommed pieces are Cerha, Auerbach, Murail, and Messiaen's Catalogue. I appreciate people's support here so far for those pieces.

And thanks for your nominations, nathanb. Tomorrow I will get to hearing your nommed pieces after tonight's House of Cards episodes.


----------



## Guest

Albert7 said:


> And thanks for your nominations, nathanb. Tomorrow I will get to hearing your nommed pieces after tonight's House of Cards episodes.


For the sake of information: I nominated both because I was very torn between a "viable" Finnissy nomination and an "essential" Finnissy nomination. I see him as not only a pretty great composer, but also as an extraordinary composer for his own instrument. But _Red Earth_ had success in the TC Project, and I could never really get much of a straight answer about which piano work to nominate... but I knew deep down that, for Michael Finnissy, it felt "right" to nominate a piano work. And it felt slightly less "right" to nominate the >5 hour cycle, at that 

The _English Country Tunes_ are an excellent introduction to Finnissy's piano catalogue, though _The History Of Photography In Sound_, _Folklore_, _Verdi Transcriptions_, and solo concerti are all highly regarded from this corner of the ring! Personally I find Finnissy's style to be just about the most invigorating, awe-inspiring, and frightfully virtuosic style of the day, when it comes to solo piano compositions.

That being said, he is a pretty great composer in other genres as well. I'd recommend just about everything Metier and NMC put out from the guy, at the least.


----------



## Guest

After StDior

Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 / Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean

Nominated:
02 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985) - nathanb (three more seconds needed)
01 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988) - nathanb (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
28 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
09 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
35 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
28 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
12 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
28 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
45 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
48 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
48 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
53 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
43 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
43 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

after dogen

Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 / Finnissy English

Nominated:
03 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985) - nathanb, GreenMamba (two more seconds needed)
01 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988) - nathanb (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
28 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
09 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
35 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
28 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
12 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
28 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
45 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
*48 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)*
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
*48 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)*
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
*55 Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)*
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
43 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
43 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71) 
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)


----------



## GreenMamba

updated list

Nominated:
03 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985) - nathanb, GreenMamba (two more seconds needed)
01 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988) - nathanb (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
28 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
09 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
35 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
28 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
12 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
28 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
45 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
48 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
48 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
43 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
43 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After GreenMamba

Finnissy alphabetically

*Nominated*:
05 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985) - nathanb, GreenMamba, ptr (one more second needed)
02 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988) - nathanb, (two more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
28 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
09 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
35 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
28 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
12 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
28 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
45 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
48 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
48 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
43 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
43 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Ligeti Berio

Nominated:
05 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985) - nathanb, GreenMamba, ptr (one more second needed)
02 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988) - nathanb, (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
28 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
09 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
36 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
28 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
12 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
28 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
45 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
50 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
48 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
43 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
43 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Ligeti MR / Salonen

Nominated:
05 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985) - nathanb, GreenMamba, ptr (one more second needed)
02 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988) - nathanb, (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
28 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
09 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
36 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
28 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
12 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
28 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
45 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
52 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
48 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
43 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
43 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After Cygnenoir

Petrassi / Nørgård

Nominated:
05 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985) - nathanb, GreenMamba, ptr (one more second needed)
02 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988) - nathanb, (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
28 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
09 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
36 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
28 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
12 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
28 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
45 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
52 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
49 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
43 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
43 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After GioCar:

Ligeti: Musica Ricercata / Finnissy: English Country Tunes (final second)

Nominated:
02 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988) - nathanb, (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
28 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
09 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
36 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
28 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
12 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
06 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
28 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
45 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
54 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
49 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
43 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
43 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After dogen:

Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972) / Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)

Nominated:
03 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988) - nathanb, Albert7 (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
28 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
09 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
36 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
47 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
28 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
12 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
06 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
28 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
45 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
54 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
16 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
49 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
43 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
43 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Albert7:

Berio/ Lindberg

Nominated:
03 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988) - nathanb, Albert7 (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
28 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
09 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
38 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
47 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
28 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
13 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
12 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
06 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
28 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
45 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
54 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
17 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
49 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
43 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
43 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

So, if you look at post #3545, it would seem that ptr intended to second Red Earth as well, as he did with the points and the deduction of "seconds needed". Adding his name, and...

After Paulie

Eotvos/Cerha

Nominated:
03 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988) - nathanb, ptr, Albert7 (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
28 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
09 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
38 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
47 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
28 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
14 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
06 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
28 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
45 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
54 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
17 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
49 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
43 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
43 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After nathanb:

Ligeti M / Adams G

Nominated:
03 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988) - nathanb, ptr, Albert7 (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
29 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
09 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
38 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
47 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
28 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
14 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
06 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
28 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
45 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
*56 Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)*
17 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
*49 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)*
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
43 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
43 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996) 
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)

Nominated:
03 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988) - nathanb, ptr, Albert7 (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
29 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
09 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
38 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
47 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
28 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
14 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
06 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
28 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
45 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
17 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
49 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
43 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
12 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
43 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mahlerian

After mmsbls and the new list

Takemitsu Es-E-A/Sessions Quartet 2

Nominated:
03 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988) - nathanb, ptr, Albert7 (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
29 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
09 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
38 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
47 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
28 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
14 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
06 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
28 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
45 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
17 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
49 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
44 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
40 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
43 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After the Greatest Composer

Cerha / Stockhausen

*Nominated*:
03 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988) - nathanb, ptr, Albert7 (one more second needed)

*Seconded*:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
29 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
09 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
38 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
47 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
28 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
14 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
49 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
06 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
28 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
45 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
17 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
49 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
44 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
41 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
43 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Feldman Berio

Nominated:
03 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988) - nathanb, ptr, Albert7 (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
29 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
09 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
39 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
47 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
28 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
14 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
51 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
06 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
28 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
45 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
17 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
49 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
44 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
41 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
43 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After Mika:

Norgard / Eotvos

Nominated:
03 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988) - nathanb, ptr, Albert7 (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
29 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
09 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
39 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
47 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
28 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
15 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
51 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
06 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
28 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
45 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
17 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
51 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
44 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
41 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
43 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After dozen:

Cage: Roaratorio (1979) / Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)

Nominated:
03 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988) - nathanb, ptr, Albert7 (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
29 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
09 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
39 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
47 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
15 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
51 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
06 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
28 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
45 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
17 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
51 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
44 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
41 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
14 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
43 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tdc

After Albert

Crumb V / Takemitsu

Nominated:
03 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988) - nathanb, ptr, Albert7 (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
29 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
09 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
39 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
47 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
15 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
51 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
06 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
28 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
45 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
17 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
51 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
44 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
41 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
15 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
42 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
43 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc

Tavener: Song for Athene / Adams: Gnarly Buttons

Nominated:
03 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988) - nathanb, ptr, Albert7 (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
30 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
09 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
39 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
47 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
15 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
51 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 40]
06 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
41 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
28 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
45 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
17 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
22 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
51 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
44 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
41 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
15 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
43 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After Cygnenoir

Malec/Goebbels

Nominated:
03 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988) - nathanb, ptr, Albert7 (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
30 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
09 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
39 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
47 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
15 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
51 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 44]
06 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
42 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
28 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
45 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
17 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
51 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
44 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
41 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
15 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
43 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

After nathanb

Schnittke: Requiem/Crumb: Vox Balaenae

Nominated:
03 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988) - nathanb, ptr, Albert7 (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
30 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
09 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
39 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
47 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
47 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
15 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
51 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 44]
06 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
42 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
28 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
45 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
17 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
51 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
44 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
41 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
15 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
43 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After stdior

Finnissy / Cat

Nominated:
03 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988) - nathanb, ptr, Albert7 (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
30 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
09 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
39 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
47 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
47 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
15 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
51 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 44]
08 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
42 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
28 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
45 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
17 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
21 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
51 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
44 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
41 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
15 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
43 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After dogen

Nørgård / Goebbels

Nominated:
03 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988) - nathanb, ptr, Albert7 (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
30 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
09 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
39 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
47 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
47 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
15 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
51 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 44]
08 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
43 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
28 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
45 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
17 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
21 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
53 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
44 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
41 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
15 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
43 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After geological bumper car

Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986) / Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)

Nominated:
03 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988) - nathanb, ptr, Albert7 (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
30 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
09 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
39 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
47 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
47 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
15 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
51 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 44]
08 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
43 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
30 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
45 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
17 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
21 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
53 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
44 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
41 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
16 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
43 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After A7

Barraqué / Xenakis

*Nominated*:
03 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988) - nathanb, ptr, Albert7 (one more second needed)

*Seconded*:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
30 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
09 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
39 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
47 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
47 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
15 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
51 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 44]
08 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
43 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
30 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
45 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
07 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
17 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
21 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
53 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
44 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
41 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
16 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
44 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After ptr

Ligeti/Norgard

Nominated:
03 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988) - nathanb, ptr, Albert7 (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
30 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
09 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
39 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
*47 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)*
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
*47 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)*
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
15 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
51 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 44]
08 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
43 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
30 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
45 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
17 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
21 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
*54 Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)*
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
44 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
41 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
16 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
44 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996) 
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)

New Board:

Nominated:
03 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988) - nathanb, ptr, Albert7 (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
30 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
09 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
39 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
47 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
47 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
15 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
51 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 44]
08 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
43 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
30 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
45 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
17 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
21 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
44 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
41 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
16 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
44 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

Current Leaders: 
47 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
47 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
45 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
51 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) _[effective = 44]_
44 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
44 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
43 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)


----------



## Mahlerian

After nathanb

Lieberson/Eotvos

Nominated:
03 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988) - nathanb, ptr, Albert7 (one more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
30 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
09 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
39 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
47 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
47 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
16 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
51 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 44]
08 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
43 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
16 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
30 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
45 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
17 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
21 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
44 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
41 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
16 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
44 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After Mahlerian

Henze: Requiem / Finnissy: Red Earth (final second)

Nominated:

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
30 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
09 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
39 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
47 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
47 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
16 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
51 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 44]
04 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988) 
08 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
43 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
30 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
45 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
17 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
21 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
44 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
41 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
16 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
44 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After dogen manual voting via iPad. Please add two for Birtwistle's Triumph and one for Cage's Atlas.


----------



## mmsbls

After Albert7 (including his votes):

Holt / Takemitsu

Nominated:

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
30 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
09 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
39 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
49 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
47 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
16 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
51 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 44]
04 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
08 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
43 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
30 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
17 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
21 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
35 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
44 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
41 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
44 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

*Messiaen*: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité / *Messiaen*: Catalogue d'oiseaux

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
30 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
09 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
39 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
49 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
47 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
16 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
51 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 44]
04 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
08 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
43 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
30 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
17 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
37 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
44 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
41 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
44 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After ptr

Lindberg / Birtwistle Triumph

_Has Birtwistle been vetted?

UPDATE: looks like it's fine. In fact, I'm probably the highest voter at ~15. The other Birtwistle piece threw me off._

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
30 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
09 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
39 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
50 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
47 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
16 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
51 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 44]
04 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
08 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
43 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
18 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
30 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 40]
09 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
19 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
37 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
44 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
41 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
44 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
15 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After GreenMamba:

Zimmermann / Henze

Has Britwistle been vetted?

Nominated:

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
30 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
09 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
39 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
50 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
47 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
16 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
51 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 44]
04 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
08 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
43 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
30 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
19 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
27 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
37 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
28 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
44 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
41 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
44 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## arpeggio

After PaulieGatto:

MacMillan/Rodrigo

Nominated:

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
30 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
09 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
39 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
50 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
47 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
16 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
51 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 44]
04 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
08 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
43 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
30 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
19 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
29 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
37 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
29 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
44 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
41 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
17 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
44 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After arpeggio

Finnissy/Takemitsu

Nominated:

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
30 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
09 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
39 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
50 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
47 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
16 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
51 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 44]
04 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
10 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
43 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
30 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
19 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
29 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
37 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
29 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
44 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
41 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
44 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
28 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After nathanb

Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972) / Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)

Nominated:

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
30 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
09 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
39 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
52 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
39 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
47 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
16 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
51 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 44]
04 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
10 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
43 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
10 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
30 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
19 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
29 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
37 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
29 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
44 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
41 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
44 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
29 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mahlerian

After Albert七

Hindemith Band Symphony/Boulez Notations

Nominated:

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
30 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
09 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
39 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
52 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
40 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
47 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
16 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
51 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 44]
04 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
10 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
43 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
30 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
19 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
29 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
37 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
29 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
44 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
41 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
44 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
29 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
17 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After Mahlerista

MacMillan / Zimmerman

Nominated:

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
30 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
09 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
39 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
52 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
40 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
47 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
16 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
51 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 44]
04 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
10 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
43 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
30 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
19 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
37 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
29 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
44 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
41 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
44 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
29 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)[/QUOTE]


----------



## tortkis

After GreenMamba

J. L. Adams / Rodrigo

Nominated:

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
30 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
39 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
52 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
40 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
47 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
40 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
16 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
51 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 44]
04 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
10 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
43 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
30 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
19 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
37 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
30 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
44 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
41 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
44 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
29 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tdc

I'd like to support a work by J.L. Adams, unfortunately I haven't heard that particular piece and it is not on youtube.

After Tortkis

Dillon / Rodrigo

Nominated:

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
30 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
39 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
52 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
40 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
47 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
42 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
16 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
51 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 44]
04 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
10 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
43 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
30 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
19 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
37 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
44 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
41 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
44 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
29 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

after tdc

Berio Coro / Birtwistle TToT

Nominated:

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
30 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
41 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
53 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
40 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
47 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
42 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
16 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
51 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 44]
04 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
10 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
43 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
30 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
09 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
19 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
37 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
34 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
44 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
41 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
44 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
29 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

after GioCar

*Ligeti / Murail*

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
30 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
41 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
53 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
40 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
47 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
42 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
16 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
51 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 44]
04 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
10 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
43 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
30 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
11 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
19 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
37 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
35 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
19 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
44 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
41 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
44 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
29 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tortkis

tdc said:


> I'd like to support a work by J.L. Adams, unfortunately I haven't heard that particular piece and it is not on youtube.


I found this.





Also, this is WQXR on-demand audio of the New York premiere performed by the Seattle Symphony at Carnegie Hall May 6, 2014.
http://www.wqxr.org/#!/story/ny-premiere-john-luther-adamss-become-ocean/


----------



## StDior

after ptr

Goebbels: Surrogate Cities / Schnittke: Requiem

Nominated:

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
30 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
11 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
41 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
53 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
40 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
47 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
42 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
16 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
51 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 44]
04 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
10 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
45 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
30 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
11 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
19 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
37 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
35 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
44 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
41 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
44 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
29 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

after the saint

Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972) / Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)

Nominated:

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
30 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
12 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
41 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
55 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
40 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
47 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
42 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
16 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
51 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 44]
04 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
10 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
45 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
30 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
11 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
19 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
37 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
35 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
44 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
41 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
18 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
44 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
32 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
29 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Albert7

Yoshimatsu / Takemitsu

Nominated:

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
30 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
12 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
41 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
55 Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
40 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
47 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
42 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
16 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
51 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 44]
04 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
10 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
45 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
30 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
11 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
19 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
37 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
35 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
44 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
41 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
19 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
44 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
34 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
29 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tdc

tortkis said:


> I found this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, this is WQXR on-demand audio of the New York premiere performed by the Seattle Symphony at Carnegie Hall May 6, 2014.
> http://www.wqxr.org/#!/story/ny-premiere-john-luther-adamss-become-ocean/


The youtube clip isn't available in my area but the second link works for me, many thanks!


----------



## Guest

Not sure why nobody moved Bird Whistle over...

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996) 
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)

After Cygnenoir

Stockhausen/Dillon

Nominated:

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
30 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
12 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
41 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
47 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
43 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
16 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
51 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 44]
04 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
10 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
45 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
30 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
11 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
19 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
37 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
35 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
44 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
43 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
19 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
44 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
34 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
29 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After nb

Finnissy Red/Feldman

Nominated:

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
30 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
12 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
41 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
47 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
43 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
16 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
52 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
06 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
10 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
45 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
30 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 40]
11 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
19 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
37 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
35 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
44 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
43 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
19 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
44 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
34 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
29 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mahlerian

After GreenMamba

Hosokawa Utsurohi/Lindberg Kraft

Nominated:

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
30 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
12 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
41 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
47 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
43 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
16 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
52 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
06 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
10 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
45 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 40]
11 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
20 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
37 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
35 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
44 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
43 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
19 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
44 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
34 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
29 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After Mahlerian:

Holt / Yoshimatsu

Nominated:

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
19 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
30 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
12 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
41 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
47 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
43 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
16 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
52 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
06 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
10 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
45 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
49 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 40]
11 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
20 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
37 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
35 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
44 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
43 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
19 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
44 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
29 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

*Shostakovich*: Op.87 / *Adams*: Doctor Atomic 

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
30 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
12 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
41 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
47 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
43 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
16 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
52 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
06 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
10 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
45 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
49 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 40]
11 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
20 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
37 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
35 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
44 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
43 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
19 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
44 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
29 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

Manual vote via iPhone. Please add two for Murail and one for Takemitsu.


----------



## Guest

After Albert

Eotvos/Berio

Nominated:

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
30 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
12 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
42 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
47 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
43 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
18 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
52 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
06 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
10 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
45 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
49 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 40]
11 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
20 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
37 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
36 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
44 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
43 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
44 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
29 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After nathanb

Penderecki: Utrenja / Symphony No. 1

Nominated:
01 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973) - Cygnenoir (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
30 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
12 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
42 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
47 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
43 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
18 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
52 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
06 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
10 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
45 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
49 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 40]
11 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
20 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
37 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
44 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
43 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
20 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
44 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
29 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After Cygnenoir:

Adams G / Takemitsu

Nominated:
01 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973) - Cygnenoir (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
32 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
12 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
42 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
47 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
43 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
18 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
52 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
06 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
10 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
45 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
49 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 40]
11 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
20 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
37 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
44 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
43 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
44 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
29 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

after mmsbls

Holt / Sessions

Nominated:
01 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973) - Cygnenoir (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
32 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
12 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
42 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
47 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
43 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
18 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
52 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
06 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
10 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
45 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
51 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 40]
11 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
20 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
37 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
43 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
44 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
29 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

after mmsbls

Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (nom.)/ Schnittke: Requiem

Nominated:
01 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973) - Cygnenoir (3 more seconds needed)
02 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973) - StDior (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
30 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
32 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
12 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
42 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
47 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
43 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
18 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
52 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
06 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
10 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
45 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
51 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 40]
11 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
20 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
37 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
37 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
43 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
44 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
29 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

after StDior

*Murail / Abrahamsen*

*Nominated*:
01 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973) - Cygnenoir (3 more seconds needed)
02 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973) - StDior (3 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
32 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
12 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
42 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
40 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
47 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
43 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
18 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
52 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
06 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
10 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
45 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
51 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 40]
11 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
20 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
37 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
39 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
43 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
44 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
29 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

after ptr

Eötvös / Boulez

Nominated:
01 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973) - Cygnenoir (3 more seconds needed)
02 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973) - StDior (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
32 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
12 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
42 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
41 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
47 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
43 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
52 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
06 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
10 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
45 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
51 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 40]
11 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
20 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
37 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
39 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
43 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
44 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
29 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

after geological bumpa car

Finnissy: Red Earth (1988) / Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)

Nominated:
01 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973) - Cygnenoir (3 more seconds needed)
02 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973) - StDior (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
32 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
11 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
12 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
42 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
41 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
47 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
43 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
52 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
08 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
10 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
45 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
51 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 40]
11 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
20 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
37 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
39 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
43 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
21 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
44 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
30 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tdc

After A7

J.L. Adams / Takemitsu

Nominated:
01 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973) - Cygnenoir (3 more seconds needed)
02 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973) - StDior (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
32 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
12 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
42 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
41 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
47 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
43 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
52 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
08 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
10 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
45 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
51 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 40]
11 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
20 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
37 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
39 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
43 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
44 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
30 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After tdc

Murail / Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (sec)

Nominated:
01 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973) - Cygnenoir (3 more seconds needed)
03 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973) - StDior, dōgen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
32 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
12 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
42 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
41 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
47 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
43 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
52 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
08 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
10 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
45 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
51 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 40]
11 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
20 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
37 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
41 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
43 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
44 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
30 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After dogen

Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre / Clocks and Clouds

Nominated:
01 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973) - Cygnenoir (3 more seconds needed)
04 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973) - StDior, dōgen, Cygnenoir (1 more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
32 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
12 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
42 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
41 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
47 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
43 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
52 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
08 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
10 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
45 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
12 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
51 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 40]
13 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
20 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
37 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
41 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
43 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
44 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
30 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## arpeggio

After Cygnenoir.

Penderecki: Symphony No. 1/Hindemith

Nominated:
03 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973) - Cygnenoir, arpeggio (2 more seconds needed)
04 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973) - StDior, dōgen, Cygnenoir (1 more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
32 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
12 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
42 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
41 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
47 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
43 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
52 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
08 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
10 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
45 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
13 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
51 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 40]
13 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
20 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
37 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
41 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
43 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
44 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
30 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After arpeggio

Finnissy Extravaganza

Nominated:
03 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973) - Cygnenoir, arpeggio (2 more seconds needed)
04 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973) - StDior, dōgen, Cygnenoir (1 more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
32 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
12 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
42 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
41 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
47 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
43 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
52 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
10 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
11 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
45 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
13 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
51 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 40]
13 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
20 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
37 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
41 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
43 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
44 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
30 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After nathanb:

Holt / Adams G

Nominated:
03 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973) - Cygnenoir, arpeggio (2 more seconds needed)
04 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973) - StDior, dōgen, Cygnenoir (1 more second needed)

Seconded:
26 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
12 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
42 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
41 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
47 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
43 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
52 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
10 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
11 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
45 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
13 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
53 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 40]
13 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
20 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
37 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
41 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
43 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
44 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
30 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

nathanb said:


> After arpeggio
> 
> Finnissy Extravaganza


Where can I hear this work by Finnissy called Extravaganza? I didn't see it on YouTube.

(Oh, OK, now I see what you meant. )


----------



## GreenMamba

After mmsbls

Ablinger / Holt

Nominated:
03 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973) - Cygnenoir, arpeggio (2 more seconds needed)
04 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973) - StDior, dōgen, Cygnenoir (1 more second needed)

Seconded:
28 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
12 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
42 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
41 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
*47 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
*43 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
52 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
10 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
11 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
45 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
13 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
*54 Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
*46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 40]
13 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
20 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
37 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
41 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
43 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
44 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
30 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996) 
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)


----------



## GreenMamba

Current List and Leaders (at bottom)

Nominated:
03 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973) - Cygnenoir, arpeggio (2 more seconds needed)
04 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973) - StDior, dōgen, Cygnenoir (1 more second needed)

Seconded:
28 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
12 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
42 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
41 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
47 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
43 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
52 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
10 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
11 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
45 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
13 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 40]
13 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
20 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
37 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
41 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
45 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
43 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
44 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
30 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)

Leaderboard
47 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
52 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
45 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
45 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
44 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
43 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
43 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
42 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
....
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 40]


----------



## Albert7

Manual vote via iPad. Please add two for Cage's Roar and one for Xenakis.


----------



## Mahlerian

After Albert Sieben

Ligeti Clocks and Clouds/Sessions Quartet 2

Nominated:
03 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973) - Cygnenoir, arpeggio (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
12 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
42 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
41 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
32 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
47 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
43 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
52 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
10 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
11 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
45 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
13 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 40]
06 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
13 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
20 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
37 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
41 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
43 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
45 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
30 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After Big M

Xenakis/Lindberg

*Nominated*:
03 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973) - Cygnenoir, arpeggio (2 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
28 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
12 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
42 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
41 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
32 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
47 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
43 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
52 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
10 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
11 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
45 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
13 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 40]
06 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
13 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
21 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
33 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
37 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
41 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
43 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
47 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
30 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After ptr

Ligeti Le Grand Macabre / Lutosławski Cello Concerto

Nominated:
03 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973) - Cygnenoir, arpeggio (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
28 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
12 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
42 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
41 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
32 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
47 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
43 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
52 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
10 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
11 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
45 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
13 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 40]
06 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
21 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
37 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
41 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
43 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
47 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
30 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tdc

After GioCar

Hindemith / Penderecki

Nominated:
04 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973) - Cygnenoir, arpeggio, tdc (1 more second needed)

Seconded:
28 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
12 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
42 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
20 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
41 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
32 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
47 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
43 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
52 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
10 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
11 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
45 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 40]
06 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
21 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
37 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
41 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
43 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
47 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
30 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After tdc

Murail: Winter Fragments (2000) / Berio: Rendering (1989)

Nominated:
04 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973) - Cygnenoir, arpeggio, tdc (1 more second needed)

Seconded:
28 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
12 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
42 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
21 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
41 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
32 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
47 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
43 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
52 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
10 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
11 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
45 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 40]
06 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
21 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
37 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
43 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
47 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
30 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After Al

Cage/Penderecki

Nominated:

Seconded:
28 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
12 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
42 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
21 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
41 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
16 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
47 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
43 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
52 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
10 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
11 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
45 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 40]
06 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
21 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
37 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
05 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
43 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
47 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
30 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After nathanb

Crumb: Vox Balaenae / Makrokosmos

Nominated:

Seconded:
28 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
12 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
42 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
21 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
41 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
49 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
43 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
52 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
10 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
11 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
45 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
36 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 40]
06 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
21 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
37 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
05 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
43 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
47 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
30 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After Cygnenoir

Henze 5 / Lindberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
28 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
12 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
42 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
21 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
41 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
49 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
43 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
52 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
10 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
11 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
45 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 40]
06 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
37 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
05 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
32 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
43 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
47 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
30 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

After GreenMamba

Crumb: Vox Balaenae / Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian"

Nominated:

Seconded:
28 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
12 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
42 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
21 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
41 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
51 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
43 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
52 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
10 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
11 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
45 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 40]
06 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
37 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
43 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
05 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
43 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
22 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
47 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
30 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After StDior:

Murail / Takemitsu

Nominated:

Seconded:
28 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
12 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
42 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
21 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
41 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
51 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
43 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
52 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
10 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
11 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
45 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 40]
06 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
37 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
45 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
05 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
43 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
47 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
30 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Young / Petrassi

Nominated:

Seconded:
28 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
12 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
42 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
21 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
41 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
51 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
43 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
52 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
10 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
11 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
45 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 40]
06 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
24 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
37 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
45 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
05 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
23 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
43 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
47 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
32 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After PG:

*Stockhausen / Malec*

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
28 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
13 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
12 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
42 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
21 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
41 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
51 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
43 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
52 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
10 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
11 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
45 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 40]
06 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
25 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
37 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
45 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
05 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
23 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
47 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
32 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After ptr

Adams, J.L. / Petrassi

Nominated:

Seconded:
28 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
12 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
42 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
21 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
41 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
51 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
43 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
52 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
10 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
11 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
45 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 40]
06 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
25 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
37 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
45 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
05 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
47 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
32 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After dogen

Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) / Berio: Coro (1974-76)

Nominated:

Seconded:
28 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
14 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
43 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
21 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
41 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
51 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
43 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
52 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
10 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
11 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
45 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
32 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 40]
06 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
25 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
37 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
45 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
05 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
47 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
32 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tdc

After A7

Crumb v / Hosokawa

Nominated:

Seconded:
28 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
14 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
43 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
21 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
41 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
53 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
43 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
52 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
10 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
11 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
45 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
33 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 40]
06 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
25 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
37 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
45 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
05 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
47 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
32 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After tdc and good morning TC

Ablinger/Malec

Nominated:

Seconded:
30 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
14 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
43 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
21 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
41 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
53 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
43 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
52 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
10 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
11 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
45 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
33 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 40]
06 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
37 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
45 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
05 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
39 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
47 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
32 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After nathanb:

Murail / Silvestrov

Nominated:

Seconded:
30 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
14 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
43 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
21 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
41 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
53 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
43 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
52 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
10 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
11 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
45 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
33 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 40]
06 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
37 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
47 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
05 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
40 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
47 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
32 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After mmsbls

Eötvös / Finnissy ECT

Nominated:

Seconded:
30 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
14 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
43 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
21 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
41 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
53 Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
43 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
52 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
10 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
12 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
45 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
33 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 40]
06 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
37 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
47 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
05 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
40 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
47 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
32 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After GreenMamba

Cage: Roaratorio / Crumb: Vox Balaenae (enshrined)

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996) 
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976) 
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)

Nominated:

Seconded:
30 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
14 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
43 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
21 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
41 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
36 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
43 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
52 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
10 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
12 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
45 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
33 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 40]
06 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
37 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
47 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
05 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
40 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
47 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
32 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mahlerian

After Cygnenoir's List

Messiaen Meditations/Ligeti Clocks and Clouds

Nominated:

Seconded:
30 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
14 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
43 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
21 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
41 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
36 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
43 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
52 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
10 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
12 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
45 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
33 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 40]
07 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
39 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
47 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
05 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
40 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
47 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
32 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

Mahlerian

Messiaen X2

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
30 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
14 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
43 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
21 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
41 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
36 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
43 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
52 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
10 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
12 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
45 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
33 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 40]
07 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
24 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
47 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
05 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
40 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
47 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
32 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

Manuel vote via iPhone. Please add two for Cage's Roar and one for Murail.


----------



## Guest

After Albert

Cerha/Dillon

Nominated:

Seconded:
30 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
14 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
43 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
21 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
41 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
38 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
18 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
52 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
10 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
12 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
45 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
33 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
46 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 40]
07 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
24 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
48 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
05 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
40 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
47 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
32 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

after Nathan

Murail / Lieberson

Nominated:

Seconded:
30 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
14 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
43 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
21 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
41 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
38 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
18 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
52 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
10 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
12 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
45 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
33 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 42]
07 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
24 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
50 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
05 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
40 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
23 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
47 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
32 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mahlerian

After GreenMamba

Takemitsu/Hosokawa

Nominated:

Seconded:
30 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
14 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
43 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
21 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
41 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
38 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
18 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
52 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
10 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
12 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
45 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 42]
07 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
24 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
50 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
05 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
17 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
40 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
47 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
32 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After M

Schaeffer/Henry / Murail

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
30 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
14 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
43 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
21 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
41 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
38 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
18 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
52 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
10 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
12 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
45 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 42]
07 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
24 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
51 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
05 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
40 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
47 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
32 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After ptr the great!

Murail: Winter Fragments (2000) / Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)

Nominated:

Seconded:
30 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
14 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
43 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
21 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
41 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
38 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
52 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
10 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
12 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
45 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 42]
07 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
24 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
53 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
05 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
40 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
47 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
32 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After Al

Murail / ECT

Nominated:

Seconded:
30 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
14 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
43 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
21 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
41 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
38 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
52 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
10 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
13 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
45 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 42]
07 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
24 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
55 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
05 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
40 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
47 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
32 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After dogen

Berio Coro / Goebbels

Nominated:

Seconded:
30 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
14 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
21 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
41 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
38 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
52 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
10 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
13 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 42]
07 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
24 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
55 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
05 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
40 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
47 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
32 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

dogen said:


> After Al
> 
> Murail / ECT
> 
> Nominated:
> 
> Seconded:
> 30 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
> 31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
> 30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
> 33 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
> 15 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
> 14 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
> 42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
> 43 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
> 21 Berio: Rendering (1989)
> 25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
> 41 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
> 35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
> 37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
> 38 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
> 19 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
> 44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
> 17 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
> 44 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
> 16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
> 05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
> 22 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
> 52 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
> 10 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
> 13 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
> 22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
> 42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
> 20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
> 45 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
> 06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
> 40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
> 11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
> 19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
> 38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
> 15 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
> 34 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
> 47 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 42]
> 07 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
> 15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
> 22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
> 34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
> 31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
> 26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
> 24 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
> 40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
> 55 Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
> 22 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
> 38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
> 05 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
> 17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
> 24 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
> 18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
> 31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
> 36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
> 19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
> 21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
> 33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
> 46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
> 23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
> 34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
> 40 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
> 45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
> 25 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
> 44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
> 10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
> 33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
> 47 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
> 35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
> 32 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
> 18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


I suspect that Murail got enshrined?


----------



## Guest

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996) 
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976) 
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)

After GioCar

Oliveros/Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:
30 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
14 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
21 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
41 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
38 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
52 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
10 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
13 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 42]
07 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
24 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
24 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
05 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
40 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
25 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
48 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
32 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

Albert7 said:


> I suspect that Murail got enshrined?


Sorry, the dangers of voting pre-coffee.


----------



## Albert7

dogen said:


> Sorry, the dangers of voting pre-coffee.


No worries; worse is voting post-beer.


----------



## tdc

After nathanb

Takemitsu / Auerbach

Nominated:

Seconded:
30 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
15 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
21 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
41 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
38 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
52 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
10 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
13 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
20 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 42]
07 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
24 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
24 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
05 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
40 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
48 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
32 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mika

After tdc

Feldman Glass

Nominated:

Seconded:
30 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
15 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
21 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
41 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
38 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
54 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
10 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
13 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 42]
07 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
24 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
24 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
05 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
40 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
48 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
32 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

Mika said:


> After tdc
> 
> Feldman Glass
> 
> Nominated:
> 
> Seconded:
> 30 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
> 31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
> 30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
> 33 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
> 15 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
> 15 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
> 42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
> 45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
> 21 Berio: Rendering (1989)
> 25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
> 41 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
> 35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
> 37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
> 38 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
> 19 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
> 44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
> 17 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
> 44 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
> 16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
> 05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
> 22 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
> 54 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
> 10 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
> 13 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
> 22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
> 42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
> 21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
> 46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
> 06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
> 40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
> 11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
> 19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
> 38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
> 15 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
> 34 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
> 47 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 42]
> 07 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
> 15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
> 22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
> 34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
> 31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
> 26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
> 24 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
> 40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
> 24 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
> 38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
> 05 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
> 17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
> 24 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
> 18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
> 31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
> 36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
> 19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
> 21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
> 33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
> 46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
> 23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
> 34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
> 40 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
> 45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
> 27 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
> 44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
> 10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
> 33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
> 48 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
> 35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
> 32 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
> 18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


That corrects Feldman up to 48 effective points?


----------



## Mahlerian

After Mika

Boulez Notations/Ligeti Clocks and Clouds

Nominated:

Seconded:
30 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
15 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
21 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
38 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
54 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
10 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
13 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 42]
08 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
24 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
24 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
05 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
40 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
48 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
32 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After Mahlerian

Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) / Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)

Nominated:

01 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)- Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
30 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
15 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
21 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
38 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
54 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
10 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
13 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 42]
08 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
24 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
24 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
05 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
40 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
48 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
32 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After Albert7:

Silvestrov / Boulez

Nominated:

01 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)- Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
30 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
15 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
21 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
38 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
54 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 46]
10 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
13 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 42]
08 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
24 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
24 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
05 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
48 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
32 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

Albert7 said:


> That corrects Feldman up to 48 effective points?


50, actually. Fixed below.

After mmsbls

Auerbach / Oliveros

Nominated:

01 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)- Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
30 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
17 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
21 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
38 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
54 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 50]
10 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
13 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
15 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 42]
08 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
24 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
05 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
17 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
48 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
32 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## arpeggio

After GreenMamba:

Hindemith/Persichetti

Nominated:

01 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)- Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
30 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
17 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
21 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
38 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
54 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 50]
10 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
13 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
19 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 42]
08 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
24 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
05 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
48 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
32 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After arpeggio

Hosokawa / Henze Requiem

Nominated:

01 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)- Albert7 (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
30 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
17 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
21 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
38 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
54 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 50]
10 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
13 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
36 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 42]
08 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
24 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
05 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
48 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
32 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
18 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After D

*Zimmermann / Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn*

*Nominated*:

01 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)- Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
30 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
17 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
21 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
38 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
54 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 50]
10 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
13 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
36 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 42]
08 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
24 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
05 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
48 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
32 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 / Berio: Rendering

Nominated:
01 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)- Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
30 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
17 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
38 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
54 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 50]
10 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
13 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
36 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 42]
08 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
24 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
27 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
48 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
32 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After da black swannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986) / Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)

Nominated:
01 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)- Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
30 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
17 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
38 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
54 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 50]
10 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
13 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 42]
08 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
24 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
48 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
32 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After Albert7:

Boulez / Adams G

Nominated:
01 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)- Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
30 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
34 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
17 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
38 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
54 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 50]
10 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
13 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 42]
08 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
24 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
48 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
32 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After mmsbls

Occasional Finnissy Love

Nominated:
01 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)- Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
30 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
34 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
17 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
38 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
54 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 50]
11 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
14 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 42]
08 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
24 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
48 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
32 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After nathanb

Feldman / Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn (sec) - I reckon that should have been on 2, not 1

Nominated:
03 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)- Albert7, ptr, dōgen (1 more second needed)

Seconded:
30 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
34 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
17 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
38 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
16 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
56 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 52]
11 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
14 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 42]
08 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
24 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
48 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
32 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After dogen

Feldman / Donatoni

Nominated:
03 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)- Albert7, ptr, dōgen (1 more second needed)

Seconded:
30 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
34 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
17 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
38 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
17 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
58 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 54]
11 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
14 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 42]
08 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
24 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
48 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
32 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

Hey, has Moonlight buggered off?


----------



## ptr

After GioCar

Eötvös / Crumb

*Nominated*:
03 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)- Albert7, ptr, dōgen (1 more second needed)

*Seconded*:
30 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
34 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
17 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
38 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
44 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
24 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
58 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 54]
11 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
14 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 42]
08 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
24 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
48 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
32 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

dogen said:


> Hey, has Moonlight buggered off?


Vacation? Isn't there winter in NZ...

/ptr


----------



## tdc

After ptr

Dillon / Finnissy R

Nominated:
03 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)- Albert7, ptr, dōgen (1 more second needed)

Seconded:
30 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
34 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
17 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
38 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
18 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
24 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
58 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 54]
12 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
14 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 42]
08 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
24 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
36 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
48 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
32 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

After tdc

Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds / Salonen: Wing On Wing

Nominated:
03 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)- Albert7, ptr, dōgen (1 more second needed)

Seconded:
30 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
34 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
17 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
35 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
38 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
18 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
24 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
58 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 54]
12 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
14 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 42]
10 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
24 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
48 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
32 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After StDior:

Barraqué / Britten

Nominated:
03 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)- Albert7, ptr, dōgen (1 more second needed)

Seconded:
30 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
34 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
17 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
38 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
18 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
24 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
58 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 54]
12 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
14 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 42]
10 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
24 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
48 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
32 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After TurnaboutVox:

Cage: Roaratorio (1979) / Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)

Nominated:
03 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)- Albert7, ptr, dōgen (1 more second needed)

Seconded:
30 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
34 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
17 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
40 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
18 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
24 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
58 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 54]
12 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
14 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 42]
10 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
25 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
48 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
32 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

I added my points wrong last night (long day..) - did 1 and 1 instead of 2 and 1...

After Albert

Cage/Cage

Nominated:
03 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)- Albert7, ptr, dōgen (1 more second needed)

Seconded:
30 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
34 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
17 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
38 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
18 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
24 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
58 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 54]
12 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
15 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 42]
10 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
25 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
10 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
48 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
32 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After nathanb:

Tippett / Young

Nominated:
03 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)- Albert7, ptr, dōgen (1 more second needed)

Seconded:
30 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
34 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
17 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
38 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
18 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
24 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
58 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 54]
12 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
15 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 42]
10 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
25 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
12 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
48 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
33 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Boulez / Tippett

Nominated:
03 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)- Albert7, ptr, dōgen (1 more second needed)

Seconded:
30 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
34 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
15 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
17 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
48 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
38 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
18 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
24 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
58 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 54]
12 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
15 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 42]
10 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
25 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
38 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
48 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
33 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After mm

Ocean / Utrenja

Nominated:
03 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)- Albert7, ptr, dōgen (1 more second needed)

Seconded:
30 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
34 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
17 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
48 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
36 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
38 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
18 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
24 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
58 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 54]
12 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
15 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 42]
10 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
25 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
48 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
33 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mahlerian

After dogen

Hartmann Symphony 6/Britten Cello Symphony

Nominated:
03 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)- Albert7, ptr, dōgen (1 more second needed)

Seconded:
30 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
34 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
17 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
48 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
38 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
18 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
24 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
58 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 54]
12 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
15 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
42 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
20 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 42]
10 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
25 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
48 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
33 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

Unless I'm mistaken, shouldn't Feldman have been enshrined already? His effective points are 58, not 54. 29 points from Albert, 29 from the rest.

We need to find a different way to list effective totals, because people struggle with it. If you give two points to Feldman, his effective points increase by four.

Maybe we should just list the top voter's points in these circumstances.


----------



## Albert7

Feldman is enshrined now.


----------



## ptr

After Mahlerian

Ablinger / Henze: Requiem

*Nominated*:
03 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)- Albert7, ptr, dōgen (1 more second needed)

*Seconded*:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
34 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
17 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
48 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
38 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
18 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
24 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
58 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 54]
12 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
15 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
42 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 42]
10 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
25 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
48 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
33 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

Deleted. Albert has it covered.


----------



## Albert7

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996) 
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976) 
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)

new list:

Nominated:
03 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)- Albert7, ptr, dōgen (1 more second needed)

Seconded:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
34 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
17 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
48 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
38 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
18 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
24 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
15 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
42 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 42]
10 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
25 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
48 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
33 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After the inventor of peanut butter a la Russe...

Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968) / Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)

Nominated:
03 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)- Albert7, ptr, dōgen (1 more second needed)

Seconded:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
34 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
18 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
48 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
38 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
18 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
24 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
58 Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983) [effective = 54]
12 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
15 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
42 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 42]
10 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
25 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
46 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
50 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
33 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

Albert....Feldman....take him off!


----------



## GreenMamba

After the guy who went through all that trouble of re-printing the list without Feldman but then copied from an earlier list 

Petrassi / Sessions

Nominated:
03 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)- Albert7, ptr, dōgen (1 more second needed)

Seconded:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
34 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
18 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
48 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
38 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
18 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
24 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
15 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
42 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 42]
10 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
25 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
26 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
47 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
50 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
33 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After GreenMamba:

Boulez / Adams G

Nominated:
03 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)- Albert7, ptr, dōgen (1 more second needed)

Seconded:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
35 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
18 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
50 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
38 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
18 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
24 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
15 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
42 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 42]
10 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
15 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
25 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
26 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
47 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
50 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
33 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
20 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After mmsbls

Zimmermann/Ligeti

Nominated:
03 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)- Albert7, ptr, dōgen (1 more second needed)

Seconded:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
35 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
18 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
50 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
38 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
18 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
24 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
15 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
42 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 42]
10 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
25 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
26 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
47 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
50 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
33 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
22 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tdc

After nathanb

Rodrigo / Carter (nom)

Nominated:
03 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)- Albert7, ptr, dōgen (1 more second needed)
01 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61) - tdc (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
35 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
18 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
50 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
38 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
18 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
24 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
15 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
42 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 42]
10 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
25 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
26 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
18 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
47 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
50 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
33 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
22 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After tdc:

Sessions / Rihm

Nominated:
03 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)- Albert7, ptr, dōgen (1 more second needed)
01 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61) - tdc (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
35 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
18 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
50 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
38 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
18 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
24 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
15 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
42 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 42]
10 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
25 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
26 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
49 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
50 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
33 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
22 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After Paulie

Xenakis / Clocks

Nominated:
03 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)- Albert7, ptr, dōgen (1 more second needed)
01 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61) - tdc (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
35 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
18 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
50 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
38 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
18 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
24 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
15 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
42 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 42]
11 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
25 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
26 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
49 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
52 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
33 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
22 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After the x-ray spectrographer

Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968) / Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)

Nominated:
03 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)- Albert7, ptr, dōgen (1 more second needed)
02 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61) - tdc, Albert7 (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
35 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
18 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
50 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
38 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
18 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
24 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
15 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
42 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 42]
11 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
25 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
26 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
49 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
54 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
33 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
22 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

After dogen

Cerha: Spiegel / Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds

Nominated:
03 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)- Albert7, ptr, dōgen (1 more second needed)
01 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61) - tdc (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
35 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
18 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
50 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
38 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
18 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
24 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
15 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
42 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 42]
12 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
25 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
26 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
49 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
52 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
33 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
22 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tortkis

After StDior

Finnissy: English Country Tunes / Young

Nominated:
03 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)- Albert7, ptr, dōgen (1 more second needed)
01 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61) - tdc (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
35 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
18 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
50 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
38 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
18 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
24 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
17 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
42 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 42]
12 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
25 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
26 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
49 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
52 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
22 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

Adding my lost votes from above:

Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968) / Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)

Nominated:
03 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)- Albert7, ptr, dōgen (1 more second needed)
02 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61) - tdc, Albert7 (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
35 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
18 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
50 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
38 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
18 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
24 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
17 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
42 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 42]
12 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
25 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
26 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
49 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
54 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
22 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

after the lost boy

*Ligeti*: Clocks and Clouds / *Xenakis*: Kraanerg 

*Nominated*:
03 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)- Albert7, ptr, dōgen (1 more second needed)
02 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61) - tdc, Albert7 (2 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
35 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
18 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
50 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
38 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
18 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
24 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
17 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
42 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 42]
14 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
25 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
26 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
49 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
55 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
22 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mahlerian

After ptr

Carter Double/Eötvös

Nominated:
03 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)- Albert7, ptr, dōgen (1 more second needed)
04 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61) - tdc, Albert7, Mahlerian (1 more second needed)

Seconded:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
35 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
18 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
50 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
38 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
18 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
25 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
17 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
42 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 42]
14 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
25 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
26 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
49 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
55 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
22 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After Mahlerian

Xenakis / Schnittke: Requiem

Nominated:
03 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)- Albert7, ptr, dōgen (1 more second needed)
04 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61) - tdc, Albert7, Mahlerian (1 more second needed)

Seconded:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
35 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
18 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
*50 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)*
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
38 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
18 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
25 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
17 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
42 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 42]
14 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
25 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
26 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
49 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
*57 Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)*
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
22 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)


----------



## Guest

New Board

Nominated:
03 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)- Albert7, ptr, dōgen (1 more second needed)
04 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61) - tdc, Albert7, Mahlerian (1 more second needed)

Seconded:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
35 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
18 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
50 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
38 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
18 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
25 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
17 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
42 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 42]
14 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
22 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
25 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
26 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
49 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
22 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After dogen

Lindberg / Lieberson

Nominated:
03 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)- Albert7, ptr, dōgen (1 more second needed)
04 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61) - tdc, Albert7, Mahlerian (1 more second needed)

Seconded:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
35 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
18 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
50 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
38 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
18 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
25 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
17 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
42 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
48 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 44]
14 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
25 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
26 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
49 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
22 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After Green Snake

Carter/Eotvos

Nominated:
03 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)- Albert7, ptr, dōgen (1 more second needed)

Seconded:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
35 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
18 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
50 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
38 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
06 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
21 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
18 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
26 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
17 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
42 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
48 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 44]
14 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
25 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
26 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
49 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
22 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After the great nathanb

both Finnissy checkmated

Nominated:
03 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)- Albert7, ptr, dōgen (1 more second needed)

Seconded:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
35 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
18 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
50 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
38 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
06 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
21 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
18 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
26 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
42 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
48 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 44]
14 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
25 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
26 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
49 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
22 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After robovote 0.7

*Eötvös / Crumb*

*Nominated*:
03 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)- Albert7, ptr, dōgen (1 more second needed)

*Seconded*:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
35 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
18 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
50 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
38 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
06 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
21 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
42 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
42 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
48 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 44]
14 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
25 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
26 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
49 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
22 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Adams: Gnarly Buttons / Glass: Akhnaten

Nominated:
03 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)- Albert7, ptr, dōgen (1 more second needed)

Seconded:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
37 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
18 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
50 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
38 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
06 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
21 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
42 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
48 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 44]
14 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
25 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
26 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
49 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
22 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After Cygnenoir:

Boulez / Adams G

Nominated:
03 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)- Albert7, ptr, dōgen (1 more second needed)

Seconded:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
18 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
52 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
38 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
06 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
21 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
42 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
48 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 44]
14 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
25 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
40 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
26 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
49 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
22 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After mmsbls

Cage/Messiaen

Nominated:
03 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)- Albert7, ptr, dōgen (1 more second needed)

Seconded:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
18 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
52 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
06 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
21 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
42 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
48 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 44]
14 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
25 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
41 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
26 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
49 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
22 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After nathanb, king of the ulterior motive of the jungle

Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) / Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)

Nominated:
03 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)- Albert7, ptr, dōgen (1 more second needed)

Seconded:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
20 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
52 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
06 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
21 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
48 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 44]
14 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
25 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
41 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
26 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
49 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
22 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

After Albert7

Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds / Schnittke: Requiem

Nominated:
03 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)- Albert7, ptr, dōgen (1 more second needed)

Seconded:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
20 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
52 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
06 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
21 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
48 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 44]
16 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
25 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
41 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
26 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
49 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
22 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After StDior

Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) / Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)

Nominated:
03 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)- Albert7, ptr, dōgen (1 more second needed)

Seconded:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
20 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
52 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
06 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
21 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
48 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 44]
16 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
26 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
43 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
26 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
49 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
22 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tdc

After BCG

Sessions / Erikm

Nominated:

Seconded:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
20 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
52 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
06 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
21 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
04 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
48 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 44]
16 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
26 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
26 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
43 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
26 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
51 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
22 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After tdc

Malec / Erikm

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
20 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
52 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
06 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
21 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
48 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 44]
16 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
26 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
43 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
26 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
51 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
22 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After ptr

Carter / Boulez

Nominated:

Seconded:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
20 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
53 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
08 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
21 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
48 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 44]
16 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
26 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
43 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
26 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
51 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
22 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

_I shouldn't have to be the one to do this!_

After GioCar

Nono/Carter

Nominated:
02 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955) - nathanb (three more seconds needed)

Seconded:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
20 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
53 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
21 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
48 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 44]
16 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
26 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
43 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
26 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
51 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
22 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After the master nathanb!

Cage: Roaratorio (1979) / Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)

Nominated:
03 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955) - nathanb, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
20 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
53 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
44 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
21 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
48 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 44]
16 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
26 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
43 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
26 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
51 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
22 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After Albert7:

Boulez / Takemitsu

Nominated:
03 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955) - nathanb, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
20 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
55 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
44 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
21 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
48 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 44]
16 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
26 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
43 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
26 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
51 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
29 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
22 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After mmsbls:

Petrassi / Barraqué

Nominated:
03 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955) - nathanb, Albert7 (two more seconds needed)

Seconded:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
20 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
45 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
55 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
44 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
21 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
48 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 44]
16 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
26 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
43 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
51 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
29 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
22 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mahlerian

After Zen

Nono Canto/Sessions Quartet 2

Nominated:
05 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955) - nathanb, Albert7, Mahlerian (one more second needed)

Seconded:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
20 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
45 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
25 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
55 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
44 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
21 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
48 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 44]
16 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
26 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
43 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
52 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
29 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
22 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After Mahlerian

Boulez / Birtwistle

Nominated:
05 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955) - nathanb, Albert7, Mahlerian (one more second needed)

Seconded:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
20 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
45 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
57 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
44 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
21 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
48 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 44]
16 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
26 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
43 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
52 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
29 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
22 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)

Leaderboard
57 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
52 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
45 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
44 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
48 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 44]


----------



## Trout

After GreenMamba:

Boulez / Nono Canto

Nominated:

Seconded:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
20 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
45 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
*59 Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)*
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
44 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
21 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
48 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 44]
16 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
26 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
43 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
06 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
*52 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)*
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
29 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
22 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Trout

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)


----------



## Trout

New board:

Nominated:

Seconded:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
20 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
45 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
44 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
21 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
28 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
48 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 44]
16 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
26 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
43 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
06 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
52 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
29 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
22 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

after Trout:

*Nono / Eötvös*

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
20 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
45 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
44 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
21 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
29 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
48 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 44]
16 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
26 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
43 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
52 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
29 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
22 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After ptr:

Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano / Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité

Nominated:

Seconded:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
22 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
45 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
45 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
44 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
21 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
29 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
48 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 44]
16 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
26 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
44 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
08 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
52 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
29 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
22 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After Albert's father

Nono / Berio Coro

Nominated:

Seconded:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
22 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
45 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
46 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
44 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
21 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
29 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
48 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 44]
16 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
26 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
44 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
52 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
29 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
22 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After geological bumper car

Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986) / Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)

Nominated:

Seconded:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
22 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
45 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
46 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
44 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
21 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
29 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
46 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
48 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 44]
16 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
26 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
44 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
52 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
45 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
22 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After Albert

Goebbels/Stockhausen

Nominated:

Seconded:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
22 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
45 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
46 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
44 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
21 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
29 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
48 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
48 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 44]
16 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
26 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
44 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
52 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
42 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
46 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
22 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After nathanb:

Adams G / Silvestrov

Nominated:

Seconded:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
22 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
45 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
46 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
44 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
21 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
17 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
29 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
48 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
48 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 44]
16 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
26 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
44 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
52 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
43 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
46 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
22 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

after mmsbls

Sessions / Donatoni

Nominated:

Seconded:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
22 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
45 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
46 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
44 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
21 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
18 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
29 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
48 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
48 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 44]
16 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
26 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
44 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
54 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
43 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
46 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
22 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## BelCantoGuy

after GreenMamba

Lieberson: Neruda Songs / Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux

Nominated:

Seconded:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
17 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
22 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
45 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
46 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
44 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
21 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
18 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
29 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
48 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 46]
16 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
27 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
44 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
54 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
43 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
46 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
22 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tortkis

After BelCantoGuy

Donatoni / J. L. Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
22 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
45 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
46 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
44 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
09 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
21 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
29 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
48 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 46]
16 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
27 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
44 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
54 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
43 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
46 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
22 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

FYI, Lieberson's effective total should be 48, not 46. 

26 points from ____, 24 from everyone else.


----------



## Mahlerian

After Tortkis

Ligeti Clocks/Carter Double

Nominated:

Seconded:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
22 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
45 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
46 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
44 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
10 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
21 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
29 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
48 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 46]
18 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
27 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
44 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
54 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
43 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
46 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
22 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tdc

After Mahlerian

Carter / Sessions

Think that'll do it for Sessions.

*55 Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)*

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978) 
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)

Nominated:

Seconded:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
22 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
45 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
46 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
44 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
21 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
19 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
29 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
48 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 46]
18 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
27 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
44 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
43 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
46 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
22 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After tdc

*Goebbels / Crumb*

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
22 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
45 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
46 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
44 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
21 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
29 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
50 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 46]
18 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
27 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
44 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
43 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
46 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
22 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

After ptr

Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds / Goebbels

Nominated:

Seconded:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
22 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
45 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
46 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
44 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
21 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
29 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
51 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 46]
20 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
27 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
44 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
43 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
46 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
22 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After StDior

Cage: Roaratorio (1979) / Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)

Nominated:

Seconded:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
22 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
45 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
46 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
46 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
22 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
29 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
51 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 46]
20 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
27 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
44 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
43 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
46 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
22 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Albert7

Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds / Reich: The Cave

Nominated:
01 Reich: The Cave (1993) - Cygnenoir (3 more seconds)

Seconded:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
22 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
45 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
46 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
46 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
22 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
29 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
51 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 46]
22 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
34 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
27 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
44 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
07 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
43 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
46 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
22 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After cyg

Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 / Lutoslawski

Nominated:
01 Reich: The Cave (1993) - Cygnenoir (3 more seconds)

Seconded:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
22 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
45 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
46 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
46 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
22 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
29 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
51 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 46]
22 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
35 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
27 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
44 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
23 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
43 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
46 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
22 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After dogen

Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano / Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87

Nominated:
01 Reich: The Cave (1993) - Cygnenoir (3 more seconds)

Seconded:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
24 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
45 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
46 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
46 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
22 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
29 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
51 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 46]
22 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
35 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
27 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
44 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
24 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
43 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
46 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
22 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After suspicious new bel canto guy

Zimmermann/Eotvos

Nominated:
01 Reich: The Cave (1993) - Cygnenoir (3 more seconds)

Seconded:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
24 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
45 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
46 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
46 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
22 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
30 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
51 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 46]
22 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
35 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
27 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
44 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
24 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
43 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
46 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
33 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
24 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Azol

After nathanb

Silvestrov/Vaughan Williams

Nominated:
01 Reich: The Cave (1993) - Cygnenoir (3 more seconds)

Seconded:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
24 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
45 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
46 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
46 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
22 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
30 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
51 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 46]
22 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
35 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
27 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
44 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
24 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
45 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
46 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
34 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
24 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After Azol

Goebbels / Eötvös

Nominated:
01 Reich: The Cave (1993) - Cygnenoir (3 more seconds)

Seconded:
32 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
24 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
45 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
46 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
46 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
22 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
31 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
53 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 46]
22 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
35 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
27 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
44 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
24 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
45 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
46 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
34 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
24 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

nathanb said:


> After suspicious new bel canto guy


?????????

After GioCar

Liget CC / Ablinger

Nominated:
01 Reich: The Cave (1993) - Cygnenoir (3 more seconds)

Seconded:
33 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
24 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
45 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
46 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
46 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
22 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
31 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
53 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 48]
24 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
35 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
27 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
44 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
24 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
45 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
46 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
30 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
13 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
34 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
24 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After GreenMamba:

Takemitsu / Tippett

Nominated:
01 Reich: The Cave (1993) - Cygnenoir (3 more seconds)

Seconded:
33 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
24 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
45 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
46 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
46 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
22 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
31 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
53 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 48]
24 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
35 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
27 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
44 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
10 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
24 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
45 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
46 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
32 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
14 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
34 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
24 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mahlerian

I think the Hosokawa is the only thing I have on the board at the moment. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.

After mmsbls

Shostakovich/Nono

Nominated:
02 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - Mahlerian (3 more seconds)
01 Reich: The Cave (1993) - Cygnenoir (3 more seconds)

Seconded:
33 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
24 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
45 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
46 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
46 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
22 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
31 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
53 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 48]
24 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
35 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
27 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
44 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
24 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
45 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
46 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
32 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
14 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
34 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
24 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Trout

The Dutilleux is already on the list (#30) if you would like to choose something else.


----------



## Mahlerian

Trout said:


> The Dutilleux is already on the list (#30) if you would like to choose something else.


Fixed. I'll come up with another nomination later.


----------



## Albert7

After the great Mahlerian (manual voting at Apple Store)

Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) / Reich: The Cave (1993)

Nominated:
02 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - Mahlerian (3 more seconds)
02 Reich: The Cave (1993) - Cygnenoir, Albert7 (2 more seconds)

Seconded:
33 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
24 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
46 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
46 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
22 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
31 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
53 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 48]
24 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
35 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
31 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
27 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
44 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
24 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
45 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
46 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
32 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
14 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
34 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
24 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After the Shark of the Salt Lake

Ligeti: C'n'C / MacMillan

*Nominated*:
02 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - Mahlerian (3 more seconds)
02 Reich: The Cave (1993) - Cygnenoir, Albert7 (2 more seconds)

*Seconded*:
33 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
24 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
46 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
46 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
22 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
31 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
53 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 48]
26 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
35 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
27 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
44 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
24 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
45 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
46 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
32 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
14 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
34 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
24 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After ptr

Penderecki S1 / Hosokawa

Nominated:
02 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - Mahlerian (3 more seconds)
02 Reich: The Cave (1993) - Cygnenoir, Albert7 (2 more seconds)

Seconded:
33 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
24 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
46 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
46 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
12 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
22 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
31 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
53 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 48]
26 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
16 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
35 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
27 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
44 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
24 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
45 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
46 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
32 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
14 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
34 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
24 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

GreenMamba said:


> ?????????


He looks an awful lot like some bro of Albert's that Al posted pics with once... and he's suddenly joined the forum and is already voting with high regularity, with a focus on Auerbach, Lieberson, etc. Found it a lil strange 

Anyhow, here's this...

After doge - much points many wow so music

Carter/Ligeti

Nominated:
02 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - Mahlerian (3 more seconds)
02 Reich: The Cave (1993) - Cygnenoir, Albert7 (2 more seconds)

Seconded:
33 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
24 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
46 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
46 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
22 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
31 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
53 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 48]
26 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
17 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
35 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
27 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
44 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
24 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
34 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
45 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
46 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
32 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
14 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
34 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
24 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After nathanb

Shostakovich: Symphony #14 / Shostakovich: Viola Sonata

Nominated:
04 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - Mahlerian, BelCantoGuy (2 more seconds)
02 Reich: The Cave (1993) - Cygnenoir, Albert7 (2 more seconds)

Seconded:
33 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
24 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
46 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
46 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
22 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
31 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
53 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 48]
26 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
17 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
35 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
27 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
44 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
24 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
35 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
45 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
46 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
32 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
14 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
34 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
24 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After my dad apparently 

Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993) / Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)

Nominated:
04 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - Mahlerian, BelCantoGuy (2 more seconds)
02 Reich: The Cave (1993) - Cygnenoir, Albert7 (2 more seconds)

Seconded:
33 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
24 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
46 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
46 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
22 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
44 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
33 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
53 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 48]
26 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
17 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
35 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
27 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
44 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
24 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
35 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
45 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
46 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
32 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
14 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
34 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
24 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

after Phat Albert

Adams G / Corigliano

Nominated:
04 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - Mahlerian, BelCantoGuy (2 more seconds)
02 Reich: The Cave (1993) - Cygnenoir, Albert7 (2 more seconds)

Seconded:
33 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
24 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
46 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
46 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
22 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
33 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
53 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 48]
26 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
17 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
35 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
27 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
44 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
24 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
35 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
45 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
46 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
32 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
14 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
34 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
24 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tdc

After GM

Takemitsu / Dutilleux

Nominated:
04 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - Mahlerian, BelCantoGuy (2 more seconds)
02 Reich: The Cave (1993) - Cygnenoir, Albert7 (2 more seconds)
01 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003) - tdc (3 more seconds)

Seconded:
33 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
24 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
46 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
46 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
22 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
33 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
53 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 48]
26 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
17 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
35 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
27 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
44 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
24 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
35 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
45 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
46 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
14 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
34 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
24 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

tdc said:


> After GM
> 
> Takemitsu / Dutilleux
> 
> Nominated:
> 04 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - Mahlerian, BelCantoGuy (2 more seconds)
> 02 Reich: The Cave (1993) - Cygnenoir, Albert7 (2 more seconds)
> 01 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003) - tdc (3 more seconds)
> 
> Seconded:
> 33 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
> 31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
> 30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
> 42 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
> 18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
> 24 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
> 47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
> 46 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
> 22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
> 26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
> 37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
> 41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
> 46 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
> 14 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
> 22 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
> 45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
> 20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
> 46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
> 20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
> 05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
> 33 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
> 05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
> 13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
> 19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
> 22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
> 43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
> 21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
> 53 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
> 06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
> 43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
> 11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
> 21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
> 38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
> 17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
> 41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
> 50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 48]
> 26 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
> 17 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
> 24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
> 35 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
> 32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
> 28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
> 27 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
> 44 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
> 11 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
> 25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
> 39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
> 11 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
> 18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
> 28 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
> 19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
> 33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
> 37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
> 19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
> 23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
> 33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
> 24 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
> 35 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
> 45 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
> 46 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
> 34 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
> 44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
> 14 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
> 34 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
> 35 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
> 34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
> 24 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


CURSES  That Barbara Hannigan performance got to your nom


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Yoshimatsu / Petrassi

Nominated:
04 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - Mahlerian, BelCantoGuy (2 more seconds)
02 Reich: The Cave (1993) - Cygnenoir, Albert7 (2 more seconds)
01 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003) - tdc (3 more seconds)

Seconded:
33 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
24 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
46 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
46 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
22 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
33 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
53 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 48]
26 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
17 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
35 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
27 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
44 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
29 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
24 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
35 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
45 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
46 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
14 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
34 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
24 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tdc

Albert7 said:


> CURSES  That Barbara Hannigan performance got to your nom


Well she is lovely, but what really got me was the piece itself, fantastic! It is probably the most impressionistic work I've listened to by Dutilleux, and I'm kind of a sucker for that style of composition. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Mahlerian

After mmsbls

Berio Coro/Cerha

Nominated:
04 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - Mahlerian, BelCantoGuy (2 more seconds)
02 Reich: The Cave (1993) - Cygnenoir, Albert7 (2 more seconds)
01 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003) - tdc (3 more seconds)

Seconded:
33 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
24 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
48 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
46 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
23 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
33 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
53 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 48]
26 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
17 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
35 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
27 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
44 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
29 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
24 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
35 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
45 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
46 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
14 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
34 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
24 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

After Mahlerian

Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds/Goebbels: Surrogate Cities

Nominated:
04 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - Mahlerian, BelCantoGuy (2 more seconds)
02 Reich: The Cave (1993) - Cygnenoir, Albert7 (2 more seconds)
01 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003) - tdc (3 more seconds)

Seconded:
33 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
24 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
48 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
46 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
23 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
33 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
54 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 48]
28 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
17 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
35 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
27 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
44 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
29 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
24 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
35 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
45 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
46 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
14 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
34 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
24 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After someone who could be an estate on Fårö (the home of Ingmar Bergman)

*Dutilleux *(TDC beat me to it!) / *Zimmermann*

*Nominated*:
04 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - Mahlerian, BelCantoGuy (2 more seconds)
02 Reich: The Cave (1993) - Cygnenoir, Albert7 (2 more seconds)
03 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003) - tdc, ptr (2 more seconds)

*Seconded*:
33 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
24 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
48 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
46 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
23 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
33 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
54 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 48]
28 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
17 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
35 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
27 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
44 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
11 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
29 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
24 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
35 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
45 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
46 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
14 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
34 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After ptr

Nono / Stockhausen

Nominated:
04 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - Mahlerian, BelCantoGuy (2 more seconds)
02 Reich: The Cave (1993) - Cygnenoir, Albert7 (2 more seconds)
03 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003) - tdc, ptr (2 more seconds)

Seconded:
33 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
24 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
48 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
46 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
23 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
33 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
54 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 48]
28 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
17 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
35 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
27 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
44 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
13 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
29 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
24 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
35 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
45 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
47 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
14 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
34 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After geological environmentally friendly car,

Cage: Roaratorio (1979) / Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)

Nominated:
04 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - Mahlerian, BelCantoGuy (2 more seconds)
02 Reich: The Cave (1993) - Cygnenoir, Albert7 (2 more seconds)
04 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003) - tdc, ptr, Albert7 (1 more second)

Seconded:
33 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
24 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
48 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
48 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
23 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
33 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
54 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 48]
28 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
17 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
35 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
27 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
44 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
13 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
29 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
24 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
35 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
45 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
47 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
14 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
34 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Azol

After Albert The Seventh,

Silvestrov/Vaughan Williams

Nominated:
04 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - Mahlerian, BelCantoGuy (2 more seconds)
02 Reich: The Cave (1993) - Cygnenoir, Albert7 (2 more seconds)
04 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003) - tdc, ptr, Albert7 (1 more second)

Seconded:
33 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
24 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
48 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
48 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
23 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
33 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
54 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
21 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 48]
28 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
17 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
35 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
27 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
44 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
13 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
29 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
24 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
35 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
47 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
47 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
14 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After Azol

Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux / Henze: Requiem

Nominated:
04 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - Mahlerian, BelCantoGuy (2 more seconds)
02 Reich: The Cave (1993) - Cygnenoir, Albert7 (2 more seconds)
04 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003) - tdc, ptr, Albert7 (1 more second)

Seconded:
33 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
24 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
48 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
48 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
23 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
33 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
54 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 48]
28 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
17 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
35 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
29 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
44 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
13 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
29 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
24 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
35 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
47 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
47 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
14 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

nathanb said:


> He looks an awful lot like some bro of Albert's that Al posted pics with once... and he's suddenly joined the forum and is already voting with high regularity, with a focus on Auerbach, Lieberson, etc. Found it a lil strange


Are these the "conservative" tastes that Albert7 has warned us about?


----------



## tdc

After Dogen

Berio C / Eötvös

Nominated:
04 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - Mahlerian, BelCantoGuy (2 more seconds)
02 Reich: The Cave (1993) - Cygnenoir, Albert7 (2 more seconds)
04 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003) - tdc, ptr, Albert7 (1 more second)

Seconded:
33 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
24 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
50 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
48 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
23 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
34 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
54 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 48]
28 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
17 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
35 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
29 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
44 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
13 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
29 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
24 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
35 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
47 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
47 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
14 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

dogen said:


> Are these the "conservative" tastes that Albert7 has warned us about?


You will never see my dad vote for Cage or Stockhausen... EVER.


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Silvestrov / Takemitsu

Nominated:
04 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - Mahlerian, BelCantoGuy (2 more seconds)
02 Reich: The Cave (1993) - Cygnenoir, Albert7 (2 more seconds)
04 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003) - tdc, ptr, Albert7 (1 more second)

Seconded:
33 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
24 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
50 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
48 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
23 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
34 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
54 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 48]
28 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
17 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
35 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
29 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
44 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
13 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
29 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
24 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
35 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
49 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
47 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
35 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
14 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After tee dee see

Dillon/Cerha

Nominated:
04 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - Mahlerian, BelCantoGuy (2 more seconds)
02 Reich: The Cave (1993) - Cygnenoir, Albert7 (2 more seconds)
04 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003) - tdc, ptr, Albert7 (1 more second)

Seconded:
33 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
24 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
50 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
48 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
24 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
34 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
54 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 48]
28 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
17 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
35 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
29 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
44 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
13 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
29 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
24 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
35 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
47 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
47 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
14 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mahlerian

After Sodium th[e]n Boron

Nono Canto/Stockhausen Momente

Nominated:
04 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - Mahlerian, BelCantoGuy (2 more seconds)
02 Reich: The Cave (1993) - Cygnenoir, Albert7 (2 more seconds)
04 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003) - tdc, ptr, Albert7 (1 more second)

Seconded:
33 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
24 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
50 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
48 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
24 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
34 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
19 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
54 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 48]
28 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
17 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
35 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
29 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
44 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
29 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
24 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
35 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
47 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
48 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
14 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After Brucknerian

Finnissy ECT / Cage Roar

Nominated:
04 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - Mahlerian, BelCantoGuy (2 more seconds)
02 Reich: The Cave (1993) - Cygnenoir, Albert7 (2 more seconds)
04 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003) - tdc, ptr, Albert7 (1 more second)

Seconded:
33 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
24 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
50 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
49 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
24 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
34 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
21 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
54 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 48]
28 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
17 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
35 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
29 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
44 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
29 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
24 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
35 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
47 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
48 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
14 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## arpeggio

Albert7 said:


> You will never see my dad vote for Cage or Stockhausen... EVER.


My dad would not even vote for Beethoven.


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After GreenMamba

Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité / Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux

Nominated:
04 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - Mahlerian, BelCantoGuy (2 more seconds)
02 Reich: The Cave (1993) - Cygnenoir, Albert7 (2 more seconds)
04 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003) - tdc, ptr, Albert7 (1 more second)

Seconded:
33 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
24 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
50 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
49 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
24 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
34 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
21 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
54 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 48]
28 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
17 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
35 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
45 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
29 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
33 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
24 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
35 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
47 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
48 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
14 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

That's too radical.


----------



## Guest

arpeggio said:


> My dad would not even vote for Beethoven.


My dad says he likes Beethoven, but later Beethoven (after the 7th) is "just too dark and dissonant" and Wagner is "just downright hateful". [Exact Citation Not Available]


----------



## KenOC

nathanb said:


> My dad says he likes Beethoven, but later Beethoven (after the 7th) is "just too dark and dissonant" and Wagner is "just downright hateful". [Exact Citation Not Available]


Reminds me of Huneker: "Wagner, thank the fates, is no hypocrite. He says out what he means, and he usually means something nasty."


----------



## Cygnenoir

After BelCanto

Schnittke #2 / Penderecki #1

Nominated:
04 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - Mahlerian, BelCantoGuy (2 more seconds)
02 Reich: The Cave (1993) - Cygnenoir, Albert7 (2 more seconds)
04 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003) - tdc, ptr, Albert7 (1 more second)

Seconded:
33 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
24 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
50 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
49 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
24 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
34 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
21 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
54 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
38 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 48]
28 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
17 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
35 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
45 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
29 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
24 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
35 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
47 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
48 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
14 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

ManuAL voting via cell phone. Please add two for Cage's Roar and one for Henze's Symphony 5


----------



## GreenMamba

Adding A7's votes (not mine)

Cage Roar / Henze 5

Nominated:
04 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - Mahlerian, BelCantoGuy (2 more seconds)
02 Reich: The Cave (1993) - Cygnenoir, Albert7 (2 more seconds)
04 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003) - tdc, ptr, Albert7 (1 more second)

Seconded:
33 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
24 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
50 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
51 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
24 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
34 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
21 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
54 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
39 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 48]
28 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
17 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
35 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
45 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
29 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
24 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
35 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
47 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
48 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
14 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After A7 via GM

Penderecki S1 / Lutoslawski

Nominated:
04 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - Mahlerian, BelCantoGuy (2 more seconds)
02 Reich: The Cave (1993) - Cygnenoir, Albert7 (2 more seconds)
04 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003) - tdc, ptr, Albert7 (1 more second)

Seconded:
33 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
24 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
50 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
51 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
24 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
34 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
21 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
54 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
39 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 48]
28 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
17 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
45 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
29 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
24 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
35 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
47 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
48 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
14 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After döggie-bång

*Shostakovich*: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 / *Finnissy*: English Country Tunes

*Nominated*:
04 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - Mahlerian, BelCantoGuy (2 more seconds)
02 Reich: The Cave (1993) - Cygnenoir, Albert7 (2 more seconds)
04 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003) - tdc, ptr, Albert7 (1 more second)

*Seconded*:
33 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
24 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
50 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
51 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
24 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
34 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
54 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
39 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 48]
28 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
17 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
45 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
29 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
35 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
47 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
48 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
14 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

One of the finest operas of the 20th century, reporting for duty!

After ptr

Reimann/Finnissy

Nominated:
04 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969) - Mahlerian, BelCantoGuy (2 more seconds)
02 Reich: The Cave (1993) - Cygnenoir, Albert7 (2 more seconds)
02 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb (3 more seconds)
04 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003) - tdc, ptr, Albert7 (1 more second)

Seconded:
33 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
24 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
50 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
51 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
24 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
34 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
14 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
54 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
39 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 48]
28 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
17 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
45 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
29 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
35 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
47 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
48 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
14 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After nathanb

Shostakovich: Viola Sonata / Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87

Nominated:
04 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969) - Mahlerian, BelCantoGuy (2 more seconds)
02 Reich: The Cave (1993) - Cygnenoir, Albert7 (2 more seconds)
02 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb (3 more seconds)
04 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003) - tdc, ptr, Albert7 (1 more second)

Seconded:
33 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
24 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
50 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
51 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
24 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
34 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
14 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
54 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
39 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 48]
28 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
17 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
45 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
29 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
35 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
47 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
48 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
14 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

After GreenMamba / Albert7

Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" / Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds

Nominated:
04 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 - Mahlerian, BelCantoGuy (2 more seconds)
02 Reich: The Cave (1993) - Cygnenoir, Albert7 (2 more seconds)
04 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003) - tdc, ptr, Albert7 (1 more second)

Seconded:
33 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
24 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
50 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
51 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
24 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
34 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
13 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
21 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
54 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
39 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 48]
29 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
17 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
35 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
45 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
29 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
24 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
35 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
47 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
48 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
14 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Trout

I think StDior copied off the wrong board.

Nominated:
04 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969) - Mahlerian, BelCantoGuy (2 more seconds)
02 Reich: The Cave (1993) - Cygnenoir, Albert7 (2 more seconds)
02 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb (3 more seconds)
04 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003) - tdc, ptr, Albert7 (1 more second)

Seconded:
33 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
24 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
50 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
26 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
51 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
24 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
34 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
14 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
54 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
39 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 48]
29 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
17 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
45 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
29 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
47 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
48 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
14 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

after StDior

Birtwistle / Reich

Nominated:
04 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969) - Mahlerian, BelCantoGuy (2 more seconds)
03 Reich: The Cave (1993) - Cygnenoir, Albert7, GreenMamba (1 more second)
02 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb (3 more seconds)
04 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003) - tdc, ptr, Albert7 (1 more second)

Seconded:
33 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
24 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
50 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
51 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
24 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
34 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
14 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
54 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
39 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 48]
29 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
17 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
45 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
29 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
47 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
48 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
14 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After GreenMamba:

Silvestrov / Petrassi

Nominated:
04 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969) - Mahlerian, BelCantoGuy (2 more seconds)
03 Reich: The Cave (1993) - Cygnenoir, Albert7, GreenMamba (1 more second)
02 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb (3 more seconds)
04 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003) - tdc, ptr, Albert7 (1 more second)

Seconded:
33 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
24 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
50 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
51 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
24 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
34 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
14 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
54 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
39 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 48]
29 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
17 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
45 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
30 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
49 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
48 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
14 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Ligeti: Mac / Reimann

*Nominated*:
04 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969) - Mahlerian, BelCantoGuy (2 more seconds)
03 Reich: The Cave (1993) - Cygnenoir, Albert7, GreenMamba (1 more second)
03 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr (2 more seconds)
04 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003) - tdc, ptr, Albert7 (1 more second)

*Seconded*:
33 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
24 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
50 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
51 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
24 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
34 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
05 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
14 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
54 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
39 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 48]
29 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
19 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
45 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
30 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
49 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
48 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
14 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After ptr:

Erikm / Eötvös

Nominated:
04 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969) - Mahlerian, BelCantoGuy (2 more seconds)
03 Reich: The Cave (1993) - Cygnenoir, Albert7, GreenMamba (1 more second)
03 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr (2 more seconds)
04 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003) - tdc, ptr, Albert7 (1 more second)

Seconded:
33 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
24 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
50 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
51 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
24 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
35 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
07 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
14 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
54 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
39 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 48]
29 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
19 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
45 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
30 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
49 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
48 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
34 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
14 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After dogen:

Berio: Coro (1974-76) / Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)

Nominated:
04 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969) - Mahlerian, BelCantoGuy (2 more seconds)
03 Reich: The Cave (1993) - Cygnenoir, Albert7, GreenMamba (1 more second)
03 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr (2 more seconds)
04 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003) - tdc, ptr, Albert7 (1 more second)

Seconded:
33 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
24 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
52 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
51 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
24 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
35 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
07 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
14 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
54 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
39 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 48]
29 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
19 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
45 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
30 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
49 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
48 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
35 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
14 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After Albert7:

Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano / Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli

Nominated:
04 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969) - Mahlerian, BelCantoGuy (2 more seconds)
03 Reich: The Cave (1993) - Cygnenoir, Albert7, GreenMamba (1 more second)
03 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr (2 more seconds)
04 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003) - tdc, ptr, Albert7 (1 more second)

Seconded:
33 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
31 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
26 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
52 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
51 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
14 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
24 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
35 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
07 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
14 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
54 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
39 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 48]
29 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
19 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
45 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
30 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
49 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
48 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
35 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
15 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After Albert's Dad

Carter/Abrahamsen

Nominated:
04 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969) - Mahlerian, BelCantoGuy (2 more seconds)
03 Reich: The Cave (1993) - Cygnenoir, Albert7, GreenMamba (1 more second)
03 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr (2 more seconds)
04 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003) - tdc, ptr, Albert7 (1 more second)

Seconded:
33 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
32 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
26 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
52 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
51 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
24 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
35 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
07 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
14 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
54 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
39 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 48]
29 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
19 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
45 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
30 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
49 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
48 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
35 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
15 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After nathanb:

Silvestrov / Takemitsu

Nominated:
04 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969) - Mahlerian, BelCantoGuy (2 more seconds)
03 Reich: The Cave (1993) - Cygnenoir, Albert7, GreenMamba (1 more second)
03 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr (2 more seconds)
04 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003) - tdc, ptr, Albert7 (1 more second)

Seconded:
33 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
32 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
26 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
52 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
51 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
16 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
24 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
35 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
07 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
14 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
54 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
39 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 48]
29 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
19 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
45 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
15 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
30 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
51 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
48 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
15 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mahlerian

After mmsbls

Nono Canto/Carter Double Concerto

Nominated:
04 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969) - Mahlerian, BelCantoGuy (2 more seconds)
03 Reich: The Cave (1993) - Cygnenoir, Albert7, GreenMamba (1 more second)
03 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr (2 more seconds)
04 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003) - tdc, ptr, Albert7 (1 more second)

Seconded:
33 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
32 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
26 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
52 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
51 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
17 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
24 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
35 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
07 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
14 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
54 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
39 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 48]
29 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
19 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
45 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
17 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
30 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
51 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
48 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
15 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After Mahlerian

Nono / Dutilleux (sec)

Nominated:
04 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969) - Mahlerian, BelCantoGuy (2 more seconds)
03 Reich: The Cave (1993) - Cygnenoir, Albert7, GreenMamba (1 more second)
03 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr (2 more seconds)

Seconded:
33 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
32 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
26 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
52 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
51 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
17 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
24 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
35 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
07 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
14 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
54 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
39 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 48]
29 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
19 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
45 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
19 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
30 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
51 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
48 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
15 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After GioCar

Goebbels / Salonen

Nominated:
04 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969) - Mahlerian, BelCantoGuy (2 more seconds)
03 Reich: The Cave (1993) - Cygnenoir, Albert7, GreenMamba (1 more second)
03 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr (2 more seconds)

Seconded:
33 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
32 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
26 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
52 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
51 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
17 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
24 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
05 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
35 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
07 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
14 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
56 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
39 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 48]
29 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
19 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
45 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
19 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
30 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
51 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
48 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
15 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After GreenMamba

*Nono / Dutilleux*

*Nominated*:
04 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969) - Mahlerian, BelCantoGuy (2 more seconds)
03 Reich: The Cave (1993) - Cygnenoir, Albert7, GreenMamba (1 more second)
03 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr (2 more seconds)

*Seconded*:
33 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
32 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
26 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
52 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
51 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
17 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
24 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
06 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
35 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
07 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
14 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
56 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
39 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 48]
29 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
19 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
45 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
30 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
51 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
48 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
15 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After peanut butter master

Berio: Coro (1974-76) / Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)

Nominated:
04 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969) - Mahlerian, BelCantoGuy (2 more seconds)
03 Reich: The Cave (1993) - Cygnenoir, Albert7, GreenMamba (1 more second)
03 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr (2 more seconds)

Seconded:
34 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
32 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
26 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
54 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
51 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
17 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
24 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
06 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
35 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
07 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
14 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
56 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
39 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 48]
29 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
19 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
45 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
39 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
30 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
51 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
48 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
44 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
15 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

Albert7

Tavener: Song for Athene / Penderecki: Utrenja

Nominated:
04 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969) - Mahlerian, BelCantoGuy (2 more seconds)
03 Reich: The Cave (1993) - Cygnenoir, Albert7, GreenMamba (1 more second)
03 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr (2 more seconds)

Seconded:
34 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
32 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
26 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
54 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
51 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
17 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
24 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
06 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
35 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
07 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
14 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
56 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
39 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 48]
29 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
19 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
45 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
40 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
30 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
51 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
48 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
46 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
15 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## BelCantoGuy

after Cygnenoir

Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli / Lieberson: Neruda Songs

Nominated:
04 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969) - Mahlerian, BelCantoGuy (2 more seconds)
03 Reich: The Cave (1993) - Cygnenoir, Albert7, GreenMamba (1 more second)
03 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr (2 more seconds)

Seconded:
34 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
32 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
26 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
54 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
51 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
17 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
24 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
06 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
35 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
07 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
14 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
56 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
39 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
51 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 49]
29 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
19 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
45 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
40 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
30 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
51 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
48 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
46 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
17 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tdc

After BCG

Berio C / Reich

Nominated:
04 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969) - Mahlerian, BelCantoGuy (2 more seconds)
03 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr (2 more seconds)

Seconded:
34 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
32 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
26 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
56 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
51 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
17 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
24 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
06 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
35 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
07 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
14 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
56 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
39 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
51 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 49]
29 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
19 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
28 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
45 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
21 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
40 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
30 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
04 Reich: The Cave (1993)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
51 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
48 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
46 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
17 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After tdc

Malec/Nono

Nominated:
04 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969) - Mahlerian, BelCantoGuy (2 more seconds)
03 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr (2 more seconds)

Seconded:
34 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
32 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
26 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
56 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
51 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
17 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
24 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
06 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
35 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
07 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
14 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
56 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
39 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
51 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 49]
29 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
19 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
45 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
22 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
40 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
30 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
04 Reich: The Cave (1993)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
51 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
48 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
46 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
17 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After nathanb:

Petrassi / Adams G

Nominated:
04 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969) - Mahlerian, BelCantoGuy (2 more seconds)
03 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr (2 more seconds)

Seconded:
34 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
32 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
26 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
56 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
51 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
17 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
24 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
06 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
35 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
07 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
14 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
56 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
39 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
51 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 49]
29 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
19 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
45 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
22 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
40 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
31 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
04 Reich: The Cave (1993)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
51 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
48 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
46 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
17 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

After mmsbls

Goebbels: Surrogate Cities / Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds

Nominated:
04 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969) - Mahlerian, BelCantoGuy (2 more seconds)
03 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr (2 more seconds)

Seconded:
34 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
32 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
26 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
56 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
51 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
17 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
24 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
06 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
35 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
07 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
14 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
58 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
39 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
51 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 49]
30 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
19 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
45 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
22 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
40 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
31 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
04 Reich: The Cave (1993)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
19 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
51 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
48 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
46 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
17 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After Saint D

*Cerha / Schaeffer/Henry*

*Nominated*:
04 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969) - Mahlerian, BelCantoGuy (2 more seconds)
03 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr (2 more seconds)

*Seconded*:
34 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
32 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
26 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
56 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
51 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
17 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
26 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
06 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
35 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
07 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
14 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
58 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
39 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
51 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 49]
30 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
19 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
45 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
22 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
40 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
31 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
04 Reich: The Cave (1993)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
51 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
48 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
36 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
46 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
17 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
34 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

Manual vote via iPad. Add two for Young's Well-Tuned Piano and one for Takemitsu's Toward the Sea.


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After Albert7 (adding votes)

Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité / Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux

Nominated:
04 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969) - Mahlerian, BelCantoGuy (2 more seconds)
03 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr (2 more seconds)

Seconded:
34 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
32 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
26 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
56 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
51 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
17 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
26 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
06 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
35 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
07 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
14 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
58 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
39 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
51 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 49]
30 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
19 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
31 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
47 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
22 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
40 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
31 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
04 Reich: The Cave (1993)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
51 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
48 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
37 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
46 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
17 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
36 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After Bel:

PPeennddeerreekkii //

Nominated:
04 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969) - Mahlerian, BelCantoGuy (2 more seconds)
03 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr (2 more seconds)

Seconded:
34 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
32 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
26 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
56 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
51 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
17 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
26 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
06 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
35 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
07 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
14 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
58 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
39 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
51 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 49]
30 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
19 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
31 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
47 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
22 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
41 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
31 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
04 Reich: The Cave (1993)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
51 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
48 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
37 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
46 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
17 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
36 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tdc

After dogen

Carter / Finnissy R

Nominated:
04 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969) - Mahlerian, BelCantoGuy (2 more seconds)
03 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr (2 more seconds)

Seconded:
34 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
32 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
26 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
56 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
51 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
26 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
06 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
35 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
07 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
15 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
58 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
39 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
51 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 49]
30 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
19 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
31 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
47 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
22 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
41 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
31 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
04 Reich: The Cave (1993)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
51 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
48 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
37 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
46 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
17 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
36 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After tdc:

Lieberson / Shosty 14 (seconded)

Nominated:
05 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969) - Mahlerian, BelCantoGuy, T-Vox (1 more second)
03 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr (2 more seconds)

(can someone correct my 'seconding if I haven't got this right, please)

Seconded:
34 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
32 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
26 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
56 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
51 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
26 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
06 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
35 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
07 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
15 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
58 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
39 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
53 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 49]
30 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
19 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
31 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
47 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
22 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
41 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
31 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
04 Reich: The Cave (1993)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
51 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
48 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
37 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
46 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
17 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
36 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After TV

Ablinger/Shostakovich

Nominated:
03 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr (2 more seconds)

Seconded:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
32 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
26 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
56 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
51 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
26 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
06 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
35 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
07 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
15 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
58 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
39 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
17 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
53 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 49]
30 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
19 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
31 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
47 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
22 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
41 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
18 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
31 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
04 Reich: The Cave (1993)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
51 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
48 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
37 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
46 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
17 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
36 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## arpeggio

After nathanb

Hindemith/Persichetti

Nominated:
03 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr (2 more seconds)

Seconded:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
32 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
26 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
56 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
51 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
26 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
06 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
35 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
07 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
15 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
58 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
39 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
53 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 49]
30 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
19 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
31 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
47 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
22 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
41 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
31 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
04 Reich: The Cave (1993)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
51 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
48 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
37 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
46 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
17 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
36 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After arpeggio:

Stockhausen / Tavener

Nominated:
03 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr (2 more seconds)

Seconded:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
32 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
26 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
56 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
51 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
26 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
06 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
35 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
07 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
15 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
58 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
39 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
53 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 49]
30 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
19 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
31 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
47 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
22 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
41 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
31 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
04 Reich: The Cave (1993)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
51 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
50 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
37 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
17 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
36 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

Manual voting via Samsung phone. Please add two for Cage's Roar and one for Henze's Symphony.


----------



## Mahlerian

After アルバート　セブン

Adams Gnarly/Nono Canto

Nominated:
03 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr (2 more seconds)

Seconded:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
32 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
45 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
26 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
56 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
53 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
26 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
06 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
35 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
07 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
15 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
58 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
40 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
53 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 49]
30 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
19 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
31 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
47 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
23 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
41 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
31 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
04 Reich: The Cave (1993)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
51 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
50 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
37 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
17 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
36 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After Mahlerian:

Adams G / Petrassi

Nominated:
03 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr (2 more seconds)

Seconded:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
32 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
47 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
26 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
56 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
53 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
26 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
06 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
35 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
07 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
15 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
58 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
40 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
53 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 49]
30 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
19 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
31 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
47 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
23 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
41 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
04 Reich: The Cave (1993)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
51 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
50 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
37 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
17 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
36 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

FYI, Lieberson has effective total any more. He has 26 votes from one person, 27 from the rest.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

0*6* Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969) - Mahlerian, BelCantoGuy, T-Vox, *nathanb*

This has gone missing, I believe...

Nominated:
03 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr (2 more seconds)

Seconded:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
32 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
47 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
26 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
56 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
53 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
26 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
06 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
35 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
07 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
15 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
58 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
40 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
53 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 49]
30 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
19 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
31 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
47 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
23 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
41 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
04 Reich: The Cave (1993)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
51 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
50 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
37 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
17 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
36 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After T-Vox's correction

*Ligeti / Ligeti*

*Nominated*:
03 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr (2 more seconds)

*Seconded*:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
32 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
47 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
26 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
56 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
53 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
26 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
06 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
35 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
07 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
15 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
58 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
40 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
53 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 49]
32 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
20 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
31 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
47 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
23 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
41 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
04 Reich: The Cave (1993)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
51 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
50 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
37 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
17 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
36 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

Manual vote via iPhone. Please add two for Cage's Roar and one for Stockhausen.


----------



## tdc

After A7

Goebbels / Reimann

*Nominated*:
04 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr, tdc (1 more second)

*Seconded*:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
32 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
47 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
26 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
56 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
55 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
26 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
06 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
35 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
07 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
15 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
60 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
40 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
53 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 49]
32 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
20 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
31 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
47 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
23 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
41 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
04 Reich: The Cave (1993)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
06 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
51 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
37 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
17 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
36 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After tdc

Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano / Shostakovich: Symphony #14

Nominated:
04 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
32 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
47 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
28 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
56 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
55 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
26 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
06 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
35 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
07 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
15 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
60 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
40 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
53 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 49]
32 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
20 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
32 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
31 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
47 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
23 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
41 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
04 Reich: The Cave (1993)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
51 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
37 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
17 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
36 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

After BelCantoGuy

Goebbels: Surrogate Cities / MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie

Nominated:
04 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
32 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
47 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
28 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
56 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
55 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
26 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
06 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
35 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
07 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
15 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
62 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
40 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
53 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 49]
32 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
20 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
33 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
31 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
47 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
23 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
41 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
04 Reich: The Cave (1993)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
51 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
37 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
17 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
36 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

Just make sure your dad knows about the rule of 50%, Albert. Not that you couldn't mitigate that between the two of you...

After StDior

Ligeti/Eotvos

Nominated:
04 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
32 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
47 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
28 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
56 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
55 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
26 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
06 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
07 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
15 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
62 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
40 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
53 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) [effective = 49]
32 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
22 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
33 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
31 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
47 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
23 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
25 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
41 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
04 Reich: The Cave (1993)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
51 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
37 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
17 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
36 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After nb

Oliveros / Goebbels

Nominated:
04 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
32 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
47 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
28 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
*56 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
*22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
55 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
26 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
06 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
07 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
15 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
*63 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
*06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
40 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
53 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) 
32 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
22 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
33 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
31 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
47 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
23 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
27 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
41 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
04 Reich: The Cave (1993)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
51 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
37 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
17 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
36 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978) 
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)


----------



## Guest

After Gmam

Ocean / Cat

Nominated:
04 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
32 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
47 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
28 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
56 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
55 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
26 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
06 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
07 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
15 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
40 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
53 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) 
32 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
22 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
33 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
32 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
47 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
23 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
27 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
41 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
04 Reich: The Cave (1993)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
51 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
37 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
17 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
36 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

dogen said:


> After nb
> 
> Oliveros / Goebbels
> 
> Nominated:
> 04 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr, tdc (1 more second)
> 
> Seconded:
> 36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
> 32 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
> 30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
> 47 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
> 18 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
> 28 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
> 47 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
> 56 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
> 22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
> 28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
> 37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
> 41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
> 55 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
> 19 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
> 26 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
> 45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
> 20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
> 48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
> 20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
> 06 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
> 05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
> 36 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
> 07 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
> 15 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
> 22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
> 22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
> 43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
> 21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
> 63 Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
> 06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
> 43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
> 11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
> 22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
> 40 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
> 19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
> 41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
> 53 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
> 32 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
> 22 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
> 24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
> 36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
> 33 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
> 30 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
> 31 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
> 47 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
> 23 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
> 27 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
> 41 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
> 16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
> 19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
> 32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
> 04 Reich: The Cave (1993)
> 19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
> 33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
> 38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
> 20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
> 23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
> 37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
> 26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
> 07 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
> 37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
> 51 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
> 51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
> 37 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
> 47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
> 17 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
> 35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
> 37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
> 36 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
> 25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


Goebbels already has been enshrined, dogen


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After dogen

Lieberson / Barraque

Nominated:
04 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
32 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
47 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
28 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
56 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
55 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
26 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
06 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
07 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
15 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
40 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
55 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
22 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
33 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
32 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
47 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
23 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
27 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
41 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
04 Reich: The Cave (1993)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
51 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
37 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
17 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
36 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After TurnaboutVox

*Messiaen*: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité / *Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn*: Les Protorhythmiques 

*Nominated*:
04 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr, tdc (1 more second)

*Seconded*:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
32 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
47 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
28 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
56 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
55 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
19 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
26 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
06 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
08 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
15 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
40 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
55 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
22 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
33 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
32 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
49 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
23 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
27 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
41 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
04 Reich: The Cave (1993)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
51 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
37 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
17 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
36 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After ptr

Carter / Dutilleux 

Nominated:
04 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
32 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
47 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
28 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
56 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
55 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
26 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
07 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
08 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
15 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
40 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
55 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
22 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
33 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
32 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
49 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
23 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
27 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
41 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
04 Reich: The Cave (1993)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
51 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
37 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
17 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
36 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After GioCar

Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn / Reich

Nominated:
04 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
32 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
47 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
28 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
56 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
55 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
26 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
07 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
10 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
15 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
40 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
55 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
22 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
33 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
32 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
49 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
23 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
27 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
41 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
05 Reich: The Cave (1993)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
51 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
37 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
17 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
36 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After the black swan of grace

Berio: Coro (1974-76) / Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)

Nominated:
04 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
32 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
47 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
28 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
58 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
55 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
26 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
07 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
10 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
15 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
40 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
55 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
22 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
33 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
33 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
49 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
23 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
27 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
41 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
05 Reich: The Cave (1993)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
51 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
37 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
17 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
36 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After Albert7

Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux / Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli

Nominated:
04 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
32 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
47 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
28 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
58 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
55 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
26 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
48 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
07 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
10 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
15 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
40 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
55 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
22 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
33 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
35 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
49 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
23 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
27 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
41 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
05 Reich: The Cave (1993)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
51 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
37 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
36 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After BelCantoGuy

Dillon/Nono

Nominated:
04 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
32 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
47 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
28 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
58 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
55 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
26 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
07 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
10 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
15 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
40 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
55 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
22 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
33 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
35 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
49 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
24 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
27 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
41 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
05 Reich: The Cave (1993)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
51 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
37 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
36 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After nathanb:

Adams G / Takemitsu

Nominated:
04 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
32 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
28 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
58 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
55 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
26 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
07 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
10 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
15 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
40 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
55 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
22 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
33 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
35 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
49 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
24 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
27 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
41 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
05 Reich: The Cave (1993)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
51 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
36 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Berio / Nono

Nominated:
04 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
32 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
28 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
60 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
55 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
26 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
07 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
10 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
15 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
40 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
41 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
55 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
22 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
33 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
35 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
49 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
27 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
41 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
05 Reich: The Cave (1993)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
07 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
51 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
36 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mahlerian

After PaulieGatto

Hosokawa/Shostakovich 14

Nominated:
04 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
32 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
28 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
60 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
55 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
26 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
20 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
07 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
10 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
15 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
40 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
43 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
55 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
22 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
33 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
35 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
49 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
27 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
41 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
05 Reich: The Cave (1993)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
51 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
38 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
36 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After M

*Takemitsu / Crumb*

*Nominated*:
04 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr, tdc (1 more second)

*Seconded*:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
32 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
28 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
60 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
55 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
26 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
45 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
07 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
10 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
15 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
40 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
43 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
55 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
22 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
33 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
35 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
49 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
27 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
41 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
05 Reich: The Cave (1993)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
51 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
36 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After p

Corigliano / Silvestrov

Nominated:
04 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
32 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
28 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
60 Berio: Coro (1974-76)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
55 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
26 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
07 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
10 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
15 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
40 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
43 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
55 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
22 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
33 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
35 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
49 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
27 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
41 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
05 Reich: The Cave (1993)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
36 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tdc

After dogen

Berio / Hosokawa

*62 Berio: Coro (1974-76)*

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978) 
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) 
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)

Nominated:
04 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
32 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
28 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
55 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
26 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
07 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
10 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
15 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
40 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
55 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
22 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
33 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
35 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
49 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
27 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
41 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
05 Reich: The Cave (1993)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
36 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After tdc:

Cage: Roaratorio (1979) / Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)

Nominated:
04 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
32 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
28 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
57 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
26 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
07 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
10 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
15 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
22 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
40 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
55 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
22 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
33 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
36 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
49 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
27 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
41 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
05 Reich: The Cave (1993)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
36 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After A7

Finnissy/Finnissy

Nominated:
04 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
32 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
28 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
57 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
26 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
07 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
10 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
16 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
24 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
40 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
55 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
22 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
33 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
36 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
49 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
27 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
41 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
05 Reich: The Cave (1993)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
36 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

after nathab

NacMillan / Abrahamsen

Nominated:
04 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
28 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
57 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
26 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
07 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
10 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
16 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
24 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
40 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
55 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
22 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
35 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
36 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
49 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
27 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
41 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
05 Reich: The Cave (1993)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
37 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
36 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## BelCantoGuy

after GreenMamba

Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux / Shostakovich: Viola Sonata

Nominated:
04 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
28 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
57 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
26 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
07 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
10 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
16 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
24 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
40 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
55 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
22 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
35 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
38 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
49 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
27 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
41 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
05 Reich: The Cave (1993)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
36 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After BelCantoGuy:

Adams G / Silvestrov

04 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
28 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
57 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
26 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
07 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
10 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
16 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
24 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
40 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
55 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
32 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
22 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
35 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
38 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
49 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
27 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
41 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
05 Reich: The Cave (1993)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
53 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
36 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

After mmsbls 

Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds / Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... 

04 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
28 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
57 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
21 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
26 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
07 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
10 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
16 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
24 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
40 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
55 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
22 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
35 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
38 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
49 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
28 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
41 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
05 Reich: The Cave (1993)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
53 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
36 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mahlerian

After StDior

Carter Double/Messiaen Meditations

Nominated:
04 Reimann: Lear (1978) - nathanb; ptr, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
28 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
57 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
23 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
26 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
07 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
10 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
16 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
24 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
40 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
55 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
22 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
35 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
38 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
28 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
41 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
05 Reich: The Cave (1993)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
53 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
36 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After Mahlerian

Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) / Reimann: Lear (1978)

Nominated:


Seconded:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
30 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
57 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
23 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
26 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
07 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
10 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
16 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
24 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
40 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
55 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
22 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
35 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
38 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
28 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
41 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
05 Reich: The Cave (1993)
05 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
53 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
36 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After A5+2

*Reimann / Dutilleux*

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
30 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
57 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
23 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
26 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
08 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
36 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
10 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
16 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
24 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
40 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
55 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
22 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
35 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
38 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
25 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
28 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
41 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
05 Reich: The Cave (1993)
07 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
53 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
36 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After πτρ

Eötvös / Nono

Nominated:


Seconded:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
30 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
57 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
23 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
26 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
08 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
38 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
10 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
16 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
24 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
40 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
55 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
22 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
35 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
38 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
28 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
41 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
05 Reich: The Cave (1993)
07 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
53 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
35 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
36 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Azol

After GioCar

Silvestrov / Vaughan Williams

Nominated:


Seconded:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
30 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
57 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
23 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
26 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
08 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
38 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
10 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
16 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
24 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
40 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
55 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
22 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
35 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
38 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
28 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
41 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
05 Reich: The Cave (1993)
07 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
55 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
36 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
36 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After Azol:

Henze: Symphony No. 5 / Finnissy: Red Earth

Nominated:


Seconded:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
30 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
57 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
23 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
26 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
08 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
38 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
10 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
16 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
24 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
42 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
55 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
22 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
35 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
38 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
28 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
41 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
05 Reich: The Cave (1993)
07 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
26 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
08 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
55 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
36 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
36 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After dogen:

Shostakovich: Symphony #14 / Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87

Nominated:


Seconded:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
30 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
57 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
23 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
26 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
08 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
38 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
10 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
16 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
24 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
42 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
55 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
22 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
35 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
38 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
28 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
41 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
05 Reich: The Cave (1993)
07 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
27 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
55 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
36 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
36 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After BelCantoGuy

Cerha/Cage

Nominated:

Seconded:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
30 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
57 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
23 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
28 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
08 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
38 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
10 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
16 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
24 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
42 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
55 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
22 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
35 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
38 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
28 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
41 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
05 Reich: The Cave (1993)
07 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
27 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
55 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
40 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
36 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
36 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After nathanb:

Silvestrov / Takemitsu

Nominated:

Seconded:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
30 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
57 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
23 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
28 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
08 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
38 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
10 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
16 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
24 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
42 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
55 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
22 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
35 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
38 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
28 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
41 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
05 Reich: The Cave (1993)
07 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
27 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
10 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
57 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
36 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
36 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mahlerian

After mmsbls

Shostakovich 14/Lieberson Neruda

Nominated:

Seconded:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
30 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
57 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
23 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
28 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
08 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
38 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
10 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
16 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
24 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
42 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
56 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
22 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
35 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
30 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
38 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
28 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
41 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
05 Reich: The Cave (1993)
07 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
27 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
57 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
36 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
36 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

Manual vote via Samsung. Please add two for38 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58) and one for05 Reich: The Cave (1993).


----------



## ptr

After M adding Albies votes

*Eötvös / Malec*

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
20 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
30 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
57 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
23 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
28 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
08 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
40 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
10 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
16 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
24 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
42 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
56 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
22 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
35 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
31 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
40 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
28 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
41 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
07 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
27 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
57 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
36 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
36 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After ptr

Eötvös / JL Adams

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
21 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
30 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
57 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
23 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
28 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
08 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
42 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
10 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
16 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
24 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
42 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
56 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
22 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
35 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
31 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
40 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
28 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
41 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
07 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
27 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
57 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
36 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
36 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After GM:

Silvestrov / Utrenja

Nominated:

Seconded:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
21 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
30 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
57 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
23 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
28 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
08 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
42 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
10 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
16 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
24 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
42 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
56 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
22 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
35 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
31 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
40 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
28 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
07 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
27 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
59 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
36 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
36 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After Doge

Oliveros/Reimann

Nominated:

Seconded:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
21 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
30 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
57 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
23 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
28 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
08 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
42 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
10 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
16 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
24 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
42 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
56 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
22 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
35 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
31 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
40 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
30 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
08 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
27 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
59 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
36 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
36 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After nathanb

Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux / Lieberson: Neruda Songs

Nominated:

Seconded:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
21 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
30 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
57 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
23 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
28 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
08 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
42 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
10 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
16 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
24 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
42 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
57 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
22 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
35 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
31 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
42 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
30 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
08 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
27 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
59 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
36 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
36 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After my dad

Cage: Roaratorio (1979) / Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)

Nominated:

Seconded:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
21 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
30 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
59 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
23 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
28 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
08 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
42 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
10 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
16 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
24 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
42 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
57 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
34 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
22 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
35 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
31 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
42 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
30 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
08 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
27 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
59 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
36 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
37 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

After Albert7 

Lieberson: Neruda Songs / Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds

Nominated:

Seconded:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
21 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
30 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
59 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
23 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
28 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
08 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
42 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
10 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
16 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
24 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
42 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
59 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
35 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
22 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
35 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
31 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
42 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
30 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
08 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
27 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
59 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
41 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
36 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
37 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

Now we have three works tied at 59 points. I vote never again to use this system.

Leaders
59 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
59 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
59 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
51 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)


----------



## Mahlerian

After StDior

Takemitsu/Ligeti Clocks and Clouds

Nominated:

Seconded:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
21 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
30 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
59 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
23 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
28 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
08 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
42 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
10 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
16 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
24 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
42 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
59 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
22 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
35 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
31 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
42 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
30 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
08 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
27 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
59 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
43 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
36 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
37 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tdc

After Mahlerian

Carter / J.L. Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
30 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
59 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
28 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
08 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
42 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
10 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
16 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
24 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
42 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
59 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
22 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
35 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
31 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
42 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
30 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
08 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
27 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
59 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
43 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
36 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
37 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After tdc

Dutilleux / Malec

Nominated:


Seconded:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
30 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
59 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
28 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
42 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
10 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
16 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
24 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
42 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
59 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
22 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
35 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
42 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
30 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
08 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
27 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
59 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
43 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
36 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
37 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After GC

*Cage*: Roaratorio / *Adams*: Gnarly Buttons 

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
52 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
30 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
61 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
28 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
42 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
10 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
16 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
24 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
42 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
59 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
22 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
35 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
42 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
30 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
08 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
27 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
59 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
43 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
36 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
37 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

GreenMamba said:


> Now we have three works tied at 59 points. I vote never again to use this system.
> 
> Leaders
> 59 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
> 59 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
> 59 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
> 51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
> 51 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
> 50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
> 50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
> 48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)


I agree! I'm punch-drunk...


----------



## Guest

After ptr:

Finnissy: English Country Tunes / Penderecki String Quartet No 3 (nom)

Nominated:
01 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 “Leaves from an Unwritten Diary” (2008) - dogen (three more seconds)

Seconded:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
52 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
30 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
61 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
28 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
42 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
10 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
16 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
26 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
42 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
59 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
22 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
35 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
42 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
30 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
08 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
27 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
59 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
43 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
36 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
37 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After dogen:

Cage: Roaratorio (1979) / Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)

Nominated:
01 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 “Leaves from an Unwritten Diary” (2008) - dogen (three more seconds)

Seconded:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
52 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
30 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
63 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
25 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
28 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
42 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
10 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
16 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
26 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
42 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
59 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
22 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
35 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
43 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
30 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
08 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
27 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
59 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
43 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
36 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
37 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After A7

Ligeti/Carter

Nominated:
01 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 “Leaves from an Unwritten Diary” (2008) - dogen (three more seconds)

Seconded:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
52 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
30 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
63 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
28 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
42 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
10 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
16 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
26 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
42 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
59 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
35 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
43 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
30 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
08 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
27 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
59 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
43 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
36 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
37 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Azol

After nathanb

Silvestrov/Vaughan Williams

Nominated:
01 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 “Leaves from an Unwritten Diary” (2008) - dogen (three more seconds)

Seconded:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
52 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
30 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
63 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
28 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
42 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
10 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
16 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
26 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
42 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
59 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
35 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
43 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
30 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
08 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
27 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
61 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
43 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
37 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
37 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
37 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Azol

Cage: Roaratorio / Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5

Nominated:
01 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 “Leaves from an Unwritten Diary” (2008) - dogen (three more seconds)

Seconded:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
52 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
30 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
65 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
28 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
42 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
10 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
16 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
26 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
42 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
59 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
35 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
43 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
30 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
08 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
27 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
61 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
43 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
37 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
38 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
37 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After Cygnenoir:

Yoshimatsu / Penderecki

Nominated:
01 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 “Leaves from an Unwritten Diary” (2008) - dogen, mmsbls (two more seconds)

Seconded:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
52 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
30 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
65 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
28 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
42 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
10 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
16 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
26 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
42 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
59 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
35 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
43 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
30 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
08 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
27 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
61 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
43 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
37 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
40 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
37 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

fixed board re Pend:

Nominated:
02 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 “Leaves from an Unwritten Diary” (2008) - dogen, mmsbls (two more seconds)

Seconded:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
52 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
30 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
65 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
26 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
28 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
42 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
10 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
16 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
26 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
42 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
59 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
35 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
43 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
30 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
08 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
27 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
61 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
43 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
37 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
40 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
37 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## arpeggio

After Dogen:

Penderecki: Symphony No. 1/Carter: Double Concerto

Nominated:
02 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 “Leaves from an Unwritten Diary” (2008) - dogen, mmsbls (two more seconds)

Seconded:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
52 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
30 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
22 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
65 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
27 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
28 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
42 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
10 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
16 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
26 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
42 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
59 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
35 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
43 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
30 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
08 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
27 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
61 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
43 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
37 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
40 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
37 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mahlerian

After Arpeggio

Berio Rendering/Eotvos

Nominated:
02 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 “Leaves from an Unwritten Diary” (2008) - dogen, mmsbls (two more seconds)

Seconded:
36 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
52 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
30 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
24 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
65 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
27 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
28 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
43 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
10 Erikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
16 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
26 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
42 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
59 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
35 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
43 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
30 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
08 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
27 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
61 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
43 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
37 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
40 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
37 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After M

eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn / Ablinger

*Nominated*:
02 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 "Leaves from an Unwritten Diary" (2008) - dogen, mmsbls (two more seconds)

*Seconded*:
37 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
52 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
30 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
24 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
65 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
27 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
28 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
43 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
16 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
26 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
42 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
59 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
35 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
43 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
30 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
08 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
27 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
12 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
61 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
43 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
37 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
40 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
37 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After ptr

Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano / Shostakovich: Symphony #14

Nominated:
02 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 “Leaves from an Unwritten Diary” (2008) - dogen, mmsbls (two more seconds)

Seconded:
37 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
52 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
32 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
24 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
65 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
27 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
28 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
43 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
16 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
26 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
42 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
59 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
35 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
43 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
30 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
08 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
27 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
61 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
43 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
37 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
40 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
37 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After BelCanto

Cage Roar / Petrassi

Nominated:
02 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 “Leaves from an Unwritten Diary” (2008) - dogen, mmsbls (two more seconds)

Seconded:
37 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
52 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
32 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
24 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
67 Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
27 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
28 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
43 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
16 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
26 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
42 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
59 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
35 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
43 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
30 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
33 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
08 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
27 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
61 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
43 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
37 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
40 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
37 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After green snake charmer

Cage: Roaratorio (1979) / Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)

Nominated:
02 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 “Leaves from an Unwritten Diary” (2008) - dogen, mmsbls (two more seconds)

Seconded:
37 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
52 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
32 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
24 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
69 Cage: Roaratorio (1979) (ENSHRINED)
27 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
28 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
44 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
16 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
26 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
42 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
59 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
35 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
43 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
30 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
33 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
08 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
27 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
61 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
43 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
37 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
40 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
37 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

Just fyi: Cage's Roaratorio's ET is (69 - 36)*2 = 66...


----------



## Guest

Buttttt I suppose I'll take care of this one... After Albert:

Reimann/Cage

Nominated:
02 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 "Leaves from an Unwritten Diary" (2008) - dogen, mmsbls (two more seconds)

Seconded:
37 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
52 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
32 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
24 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
*70 Cage: Roaratorio (1979) E.T. = 68*
27 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
28 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
44 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
16 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
26 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
42 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
59 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
35 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
43 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
30 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
33 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
10 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
27 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
*61 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)*
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
43 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
37 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
40 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
37 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978) 
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) 
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)

New Board:

Nominated:
02 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 “Leaves from an Unwritten Diary” (2008) - dogen, mmsbls (two more seconds)

Seconded:
37 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
52 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
32 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
24 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
28 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
44 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
16 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
26 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
42 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
59 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
36 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
35 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
43 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
30 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
33 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
10 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
27 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
61 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
43 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
37 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
40 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
37 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

After nathanb 

Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds / MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie

Nominated:
02 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 “Leaves from an Unwritten Diary” (2008) - dogen, mmsbls (two more seconds)

Seconded:
37 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
52 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
32 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
24 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
28 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
44 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
16 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
26 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
42 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
59 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
38 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
43 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
30 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
33 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
10 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
27 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
61 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
43 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
37 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
40 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
37 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After StDior

Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 / Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux

Nominated:
02 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 “Leaves from an Unwritten Diary” (2008) - dogen, mmsbls (two more seconds)

Seconded:
37 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
52 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
32 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
24 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
28 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
44 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
16 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
26 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
42 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
59 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
38 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
44 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
30 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
33 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
10 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
61 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
43 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
37 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
40 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
37 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After BelCantoGuy:

Silvestrov / Petrassi

Nominated:
02 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 “Leaves from an Unwritten Diary” (2008) - dogen, mmsbls (two more seconds)

Seconded:
37 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
52 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
32 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
24 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
28 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
44 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
16 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
26 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
42 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
59 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
38 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
44 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
26 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
30 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
10 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
63 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
43 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
37 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
40 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
37 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Reimann / Nono

*Nominated*:
02 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 "Leaves from an Unwritten Diary" (2008) - dogen, mmsbls (two more seconds)

*Seconded*:
37 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
52 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
32 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
24 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
28 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
44 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
16 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
26 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
42 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
59 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
38 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
44 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
30 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
12 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
63 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
51 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
43 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
37 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
40 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
37 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After peeteeare:

Berio / Stockhausen

Nominated:
02 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 “Leaves from an Unwritten Diary” (2008) - dogen, mmsbls (two more seconds)

Seconded:
37 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
52 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
32 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
26 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
28 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
44 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
16 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
26 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
42 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
59 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
38 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
44 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
30 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
12 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
63 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
43 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
37 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
40 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
37 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tdc

After GioCar

Takemitsu / Penderecki SQ

Nominated:
03 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 “Leaves from an Unwritten Diary” (2008) - dogen, mmsbls, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
37 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
52 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
32 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
26 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
28 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
44 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
16 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
26 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
22 Henze: Requiem (1993)
42 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
59 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
38 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
44 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
30 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
12 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
63 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
45 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
37 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
40 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
37 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After tdc

Silvestrov / Henze Requiem

Nominated:
03 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008) - dogen, mmsbls, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
37 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
52 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
32 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
26 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
28 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
44 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
16 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
26 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
23 Henze: Requiem (1993)
42 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
59 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
38 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
44 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
30 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
12 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
65 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
45 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
37 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
40 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
37 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

The Hot Top Ten

65 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
59 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
52 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
45 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)


----------



## Azol

After dogen

Silvestrov / Vaughan Williams

Nominated:
03 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008) - dogen, mmsbls, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
37 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
52 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
32 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
26 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
28 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
44 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
16 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
26 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
23 Henze: Requiem (1993)
42 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
59 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
38 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
44 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
30 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
12 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
67 Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
45 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
38 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
40 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
37 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Azol

After my vote has been cast:



dogen said:


> The Hot Top Ten
> 
> *67* Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
> 59 Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
> 52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
> 52 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
> 50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
> 50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
> 48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
> 47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
> 47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
> 45 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)


----------



## GioCar

A double enshrinement, I believe...


----------



## StDior

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978) 
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994) 
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
147. Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
148. Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)


----------



## StDior

New board after Azol

Nominated:
03 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008) - dogen, mmsbls, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
37 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
52 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
32 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
26 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
28 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
44 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
16 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
26 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
23 Henze: Requiem (1993)
42 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
38 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
44 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
30 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
12 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
45 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
38 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
40 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
37 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

after StDior

Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) / Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)

Nominated:
03 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008) - dogen, mmsbls, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
37 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
52 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
34 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
26 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
28 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
44 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
17 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
26 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
23 Henze: Requiem (1993)
42 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
38 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
44 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
30 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
12 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
13 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
45 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
38 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
40 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
37 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## BelCantoGuy

after Albert7

Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux / Shostakovich: Symphony #14

Nominated:
03 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008) - dogen, mmsbls, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
37 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
52 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
34 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
26 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
28 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
44 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
17 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
26 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
23 Henze: Requiem (1993)
42 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
38 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
46 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
27 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
30 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
12 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
45 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
38 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
40 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
37 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After A6 (Assuming Albert6 is the parent model of Albert7?)

Eotvos/Nono

Nominated:
03 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008) - dogen, mmsbls, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
37 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
52 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
34 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
26 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
28 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
17 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
26 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
23 Henze: Requiem (1993)
42 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
38 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
46 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
30 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
12 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
45 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
38 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
40 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
37 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After nathanb:

Adams G / Takemitsu

Nominated:
03 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008) - dogen, mmsbls, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
37 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
54 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
34 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
48 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
26 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
28 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
17 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
26 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
23 Henze: Requiem (1993)
42 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
38 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
46 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
30 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
12 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
46 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
38 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
40 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
37 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Young / Barraque

Nominated:
03 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008) - dogen, mmsbls, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
37 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
54 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
34 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
49 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
26 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
28 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
17 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
26 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
23 Henze: Requiem (1993)
42 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
38 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
46 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
30 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
12 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
46 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
38 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
40 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
25 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After PaulieGatto

Adams Gnarly / Zimmerman

Nominated:
03 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008) - dogen, mmsbls, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
37 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
56 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
34 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
49 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
26 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
28 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
17 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
26 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
23 Henze: Requiem (1993)
42 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
38 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
46 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
30 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
12 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
46 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
38 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
40 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

after GreenMamba

*Shostakovich*: Viola Sonata / *Henze*: Symphony No. 5 

*Nominated*:
03 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008) - dogen, mmsbls, tdc (1 more second)

*Seconded*:
37 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
56 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
34 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
49 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
26 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
28 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
17 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
26 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
23 Henze: Requiem (1993)
43 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
38 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
36 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
32 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
46 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
30 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
12 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
40 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
46 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
38 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
40 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

after ptr

Malec / Luto

Nominated:
03 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008) - dogen, mmsbls, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
37 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
56 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
34 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
49 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
26 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
28 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
17 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
26 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
23 Henze: Requiem (1993)
43 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
38 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
46 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
30 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
12 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
40 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
46 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
38 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
40 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After dogen

Adams: Gnarly Buttons / Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds

Nominated:
03 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008) - dogen, mmsbls, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
37 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
58 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
22 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
34 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
49 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
26 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
28 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
17 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
26 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
23 Henze: Requiem (1993)
43 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
38 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
46 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
30 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
12 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
40 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
46 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
38 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
40 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

Thanks cygybaby!!!!


----------



## Albert7

After da black swan!

Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996) / Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)

Nominated:
03 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008) - dogen, mmsbls, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
37 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
60 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996) (This should enshrine the piece now...)
22 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
34 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
49 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
26 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
28 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
17 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
26 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
23 Henze: Requiem (1993)
43 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
45 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
38 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
46 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
30 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
12 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
40 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
46 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
38 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
40 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After A7...

Cerha/Ablinger

Nominated:
03 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008) - dogen, mmsbls, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
60 Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996) (This should enshrine the piece now...)
22 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
34 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
49 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
26 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
30 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
17 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
26 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
23 Henze: Requiem (1993)
43 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
45 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
38 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
46 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
30 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
12 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
40 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
46 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
38 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
40 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
147. Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
148. Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005) 
149. Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)

Nominated:
03 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008) - dogen, mmsbls, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
34 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
49 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
26 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
30 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
17 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
26 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
23 Henze: Requiem (1993)
43 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
45 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
38 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
46 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
30 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
12 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
40 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
46 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
38 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
40 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After nathanb:

Takemitsu / Yoshimatsu

Nominated:
03 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008) - dogen, mmsbls, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
34 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
49 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
26 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
30 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
17 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
26 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
23 Henze: Requiem (1993)
43 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
45 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
38 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
46 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
30 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
12 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
40 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
48 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
38 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
41 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

After mmsbls and adding Cygnenoir's vote to Ligeti (#3910):

Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe / Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds

Nominated:
03 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008) - dogen, mmsbls, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
34 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
49 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
26 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
30 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
17 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
26 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
23 Henze: Requiem (1993)
43 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
45 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
40 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
46 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
32 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
12 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
40 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
48 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
38 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
41 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After StD

Oliveros / RVW7

Nominated:
03 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008) - dogen, mmsbls, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
22 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
34 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
49 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
26 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
30 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
17 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
26 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
23 Henze: Requiem (1993)
43 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
45 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
40 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
46 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
34 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
18 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
12 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
40 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
48 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
41 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After GM

Ocean / Penderecki S1

Nominated:
03 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008) - dogen, mmsbls, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
34 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
49 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
26 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
30 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
17 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
26 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
23 Henze: Requiem (1993)
43 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
45 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
40 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
46 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
34 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
12 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
40 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
48 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
41 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After dogen

Shostakovich: Viola Sonata / Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux

Nominated:
03 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008) - dogen, mmsbls, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
34 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
49 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
26 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
30 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
17 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
26 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
23 Henze: Requiem (1993)
43 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
45 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
40 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
47 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
34 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
12 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
42 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
48 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
41 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After my dad

Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58) / Berio: Rendering (1989)

Nominated:
03 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008) - dogen, mmsbls, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
34 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
49 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
27 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
27 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
30 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
17 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
26 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
23 Henze: Requiem (1993)
43 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
45 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
40 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
49 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
34 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
19 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
12 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
42 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
48 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
41 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## arpeggio

After Albert7

Penderecki: Symphony No. 1/Carter: Double Concerto 

Nominated:
03 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008) - dogen, mmsbls, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
34 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
49 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
27 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
28 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
30 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
17 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
26 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
23 Henze: Requiem (1993)
43 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
45 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
40 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
49 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
34 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
12 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
33 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
42 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
48 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
41 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

after arp

*Berio / Rodrigo*

*Nominated*:
03 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008) - dogen, mmsbls, tdc (1 more second)

*Seconded*:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
34 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
49 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
29 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
28 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
30 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
17 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
26 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
23 Henze: Requiem (1993)
43 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
45 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
40 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
49 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
34 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
12 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
42 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
48 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
41 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

Top Ten Needy Works

18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
17 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
14 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
12 Reimann: Lear (1978)
12 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)


----------



## arpeggio

dogen said:


> Top Ten Needy Works
> 
> 18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
> 17 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
> 14 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
> 12 Reimann: Lear (1978)
> 12 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
> 11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
> 10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
> 06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
> 06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
> 05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)


Thanks for your post. I was hoping that members would check out the Gould. He applied brilliant orchestration techniques to the concert band and created a unique sound painting. It shows that a brilliant composer like Morton Gould could still in in 1952 create a unique sounding neo-romantic tonal work. For the 1950's his orchestration technique for the concert band were revolutionary. They help established the techniques that many composers use today. In graduate school I took a course in bandstration. This was one of the works we studied.

I hope providing a link in this thread would be kosher:


----------



## Guest

Well I guess if they're in need....

After ptr

Reimann/Finnissy

Nominated:
03 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008) - dogen, mmsbls, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
34 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
49 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
29 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
28 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
30 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
18 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
26 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
23 Henze: Requiem (1993)
43 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
45 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
40 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
49 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
34 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
14 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
37 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
42 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
48 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
41 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After nathanb

Petrassi / Schnittke: Symphony No. 2

Nominated:
03 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008) - dogen, mmsbls, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
34 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
49 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
29 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
28 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
30 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
18 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
26 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
23 Henze: Requiem (1993)
43 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
45 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
40 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
49 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
34 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
36 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
14 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
14 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
42 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
48 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
41 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After dogen

Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano / Shostakovich: Symphony #14

Nominated:
03 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008) - dogen, mmsbls, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
49 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
29 Berio: Rendering (1989)
28 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
28 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
30 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
18 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
26 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
23 Henze: Requiem (1993)
43 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
45 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
40 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
49 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
34 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
36 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
14 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
15 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
42 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
48 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
41 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

Manual vote. Please add two for Finnissys. Two for Red Earth and one for English Country Songs.


----------



## Mahlerian

After Albert7

Shostakovich 14/Birtwistle Theatre

Nominated:
03 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008) - dogen, mmsbls, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
49 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
29 Berio: Rendering (1989)
29 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
28 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
30 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
20 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
27 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
23 Henze: Requiem (1993)
43 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
45 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
40 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
49 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
50 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
28 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
34 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
36 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
14 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
42 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
48 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
41 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After Mahlerian

Nono / Messiaen Méditations

Nominated:
03 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008) - dogen, mmsbls, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
49 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
29 Berio: Rendering (1989)
29 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
28 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
30 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
20 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
27 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
23 Henze: Requiem (1993)
43 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
45 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
40 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
49 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
51 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
34 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
36 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
14 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
42 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
48 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
41 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After GioCar

*Messiaen*: Méditations / *Dillon*

*Nominated*:
03 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008) - dogen, mmsbls, tdc (1 more second)

*Seconded*:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
49 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
29 Berio: Rendering (1989)
29 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
28 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
30 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
51 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
20 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
27 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
23 Henze: Requiem (1993)
43 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
45 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
40 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
49 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
53 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
34 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
36 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
14 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
42 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
48 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
41 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After ptr

Henze 5 / Finnissy RE

*Nominated*:
03 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008) - dogen, mmsbls, tdc (1 more second)

*Seconded*:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
49 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
29 Berio: Rendering (1989)
29 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
28 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
30 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
51 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
12 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
21 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
27 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
23 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
45 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
40 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
49 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
53 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
34 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
36 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
06 Reich: The Cave (1993)
14 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
42 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
48 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
41 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After GreenMamba

Reich / eRikm

Nominated:
03 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008) - dogen, mmsbls, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
49 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
29 Berio: Rendering (1989)
29 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
28 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
30 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
51 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
13 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
21 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
27 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
23 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
45 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
40 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
49 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
53 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
34 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
36 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
08 Reich: The Cave (1993)
14 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
42 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
48 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
41 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

Of those listed, Ellerby and Hartmann have moved the slowest. Perhaps we'll remove them soon here.

After Cygnenoir

Carter/Hosokawa

Nominated:
03 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008) - dogen, mmsbls, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
49 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
29 Berio: Rendering (1989)
29 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
30 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
51 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
13 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
21 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
27 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
23 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
46 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
40 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
49 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
53 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
34 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
36 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
08 Reich: The Cave (1993)
14 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
42 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
48 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
41 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After nathanb

eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007) / Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)

Nominated:
03 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008) - dogen, mmsbls, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
49 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
29 Berio: Rendering (1989)
29 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
30 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
51 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
15 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
21 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
27 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
23 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
46 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
40 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
49 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
54 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
34 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
36 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
08 Reich: The Cave (1993)
14 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
42 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
48 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
41 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After Albert7

Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) / Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)

Nominated:
03 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008) - dogen, mmsbls, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
38 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
49 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
29 Berio: Rendering (1989)
29 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
30 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
51 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
15 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
21 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
27 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
23 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
46 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
40 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
50 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
54 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
34 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
36 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
08 Reich: The Cave (1993)
14 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
42 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
48 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
41 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After BelCantoGuy:

Takemitsu / Petrassi

Nominated:
03 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008) - dogen, mmsbls, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
38 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
49 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
29 Berio: Rendering (1989)
29 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
30 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
51 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
15 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
21 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
27 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
23 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
46 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
40 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
50 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
54 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
34 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
37 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
08 Reich: The Cave (1993)
14 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
42 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
50 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
41 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Reimann / Hosokawa

Nominated:
03 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008) - dogen, mmsbls, tdc (1 more second)

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
38 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
49 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
29 Berio: Rendering (1989)
29 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
30 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
51 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
15 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
21 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
27 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
23 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
40 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
50 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
54 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
34 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
37 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
08 Reich: The Cave (1993)
16 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
42 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
50 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
41 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## musicrom

After tdc

Shostakovich VS / Penderecki (sec)

Nominated:

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
38 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
49 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
29 Berio: Rendering (1989)
29 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
30 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
51 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
15 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
21 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
27 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
23 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
40 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
50 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
54 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
34 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
04 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
37 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
08 Reich: The Cave (1993)
16 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
38 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
50 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
41 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

After musicrom 

Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe / Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian"

Nominated:

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
38 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
49 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
29 Berio: Rendering (1989)
29 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
30 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
51 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
15 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
21 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
27 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
23 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
40 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
50 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
54 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
36 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
04 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
37 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
08 Reich: The Cave (1993)
16 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
39 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
50 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
41 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After the Saint

eRikm / Penderecki SQ

Nominated:

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
38 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
49 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
29 Berio: Rendering (1989)
29 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
30 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
51 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
10 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
21 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
27 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
23 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
40 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
24 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
50 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
54 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
36 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
05 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
37 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
08 Reich: The Cave (1993)
16 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
39 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
50 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
41 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After dögüéllô

*Dutilleux / Lindberg*

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
38 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
49 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
29 Berio: Rendering (1989)
29 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
30 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
51 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
12 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
15 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
21 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
27 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
23 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
40 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
25 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
50 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
54 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
36 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
04 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
37 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
08 Reich: The Cave (1993)
16 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
39 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
50 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
41 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After ptr

Romitelli / Berio

Nominated:

02 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003) - GioCar (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
38 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
49 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
30 Berio: Rendering (1989)
29 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
30 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
51 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
12 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
15 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
21 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
27 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
23 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
40 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
25 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
50 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
54 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
36 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
04 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
37 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
08 Reich: The Cave (1993)
16 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
20 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
39 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
50 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
41 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tortkis

After GioCar

Barraqué / Schaeffer/Henry

Nominated:

02 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003) - GioCar (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
38 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
51 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
30 Berio: Rendering (1989)
29 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
30 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
51 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
12 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
15 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
21 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
27 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
23 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
40 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
25 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
50 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
54 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
36 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
04 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
37 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
08 Reich: The Cave (1993)
16 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
21 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
39 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
50 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
41 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After tortkis - fixing:
Adding mine in!!!

Nominated:

02 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003) - GioCar (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
38 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
51 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
30 Berio: Rendering (1989)
29 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
30 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
51 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
12 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
21 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
27 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
23 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
40 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
25 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
50 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
54 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
36 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
05 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
37 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
08 Reich: The Cave (1993)
16 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
21 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
39 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
50 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
41 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After dogen:

Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58) / Berio: Rendering (1989)

Nominated:

02 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003) - GioCar (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
38 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
51 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
29 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
30 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
51 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
12 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
21 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
27 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
06 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
23 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
40 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
25 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
52 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
54 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
36 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
05 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
37 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
08 Reich: The Cave (1993)
16 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
21 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
39 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
50 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
41 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After Albert7:

Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux / Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point"

Nominated:

02 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003) - GioCar (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
38 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
51 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
29 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
30 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
51 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
12 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
21 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
27 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
23 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
40 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
25 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
54 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
54 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
36 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
05 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
37 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
08 Reich: The Cave (1993)
16 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
21 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
39 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
50 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
41 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After Albert7 and Albert6

Romitelli/Cage

Nominated:
04 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003) - GioCar, nathanb (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
38 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
51 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
29 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
43 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
30 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
51 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
12 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
21 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
27 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
23 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
40 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
25 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
54 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
54 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
36 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
05 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
37 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
08 Reich: The Cave (1993)
16 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
21 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
39 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
50 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
41 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After nathanb:

Yoshimatsu / Penderecki SQ

Nominated:
04 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003) - GioCar, nathanb (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
38 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
51 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
29 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
43 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
30 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
51 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
12 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
21 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
27 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
23 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
40 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
25 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
54 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
54 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
36 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
06 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
37 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
08 Reich: The Cave (1993)
16 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
21 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
39 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
50 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
43 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Romitelli / Reimann

*Nominated*:
06 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003) - GioCar, nathanb, ptr (1 more second needed)

*Seconded*:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
38 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
51 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
29 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
43 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
30 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
51 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
12 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
21 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
27 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
23 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
40 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
25 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
54 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
54 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
36 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
06 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
37 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
08 Reich: The Cave (1993)
17 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
21 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
39 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
50 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
43 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After ptr:

Yoshimatsu / Romitelli (final second)

Nominated:


Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
38 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
51 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
29 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
43 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
30 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
51 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
12 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
21 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
27 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
23 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
40 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
25 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
54 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
54 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
36 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
06 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
37 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
08 Reich: The Cave (1993)
17 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
07 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
21 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
39 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
50 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
45 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

much loved...

54 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
54 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
51 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
51 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
50 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
47 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)


----------



## GreenMamba

After dogen (and running with Meds...)

Messiaen Méditations / Lindberg

Nominated:


Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
38 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
51 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
29 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
43 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
30 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
21 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
51 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
12 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
21 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
27 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
23 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
40 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
26 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
54 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
56 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
36 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
06 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
37 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
08 Reich: The Cave (1993)
17 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
07 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
21 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
39 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
50 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
45 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

Manual vote via iPhone. Please add two for cerha and one for reich


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Albert7

Messiaen: Meditations / Crumb: Makrokosmos

Nominated:


Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
38 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
51 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
29 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
43 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
32 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
22 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
51 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
12 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
21 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
27 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
23 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
40 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
24 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
26 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
54 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
58 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
36 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
06 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
37 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
17 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
07 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
21 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
39 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
50 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
45 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After Cygnenoir

Ligeti/Henze

Nominated:

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
38 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
51 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
29 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
43 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
32 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
22 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
51 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
12 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
21 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
27 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
40 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
26 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
26 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
54 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
58 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
36 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
06 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
37 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
17 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
07 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
21 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
39 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
50 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
45 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

After nathanb 

Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe / Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds

Nominated:

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
38 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
51 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
29 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
43 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
30 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
32 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
22 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
51 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
12 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
21 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
27 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
41 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
26 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
26 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
54 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
58 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
38 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
06 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
37 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
17 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
07 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
21 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
39 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
50 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
45 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tdc

After StDior

Carter / Takemitsu

Nominated:

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
38 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
51 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
29 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
43 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
32 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
32 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
22 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
51 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
12 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
21 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
27 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
41 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
26 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
26 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
54 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
58 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
38 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
06 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
37 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
17 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
07 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
21 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
39 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
51 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
45 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mahlerian

After tdc

Ligeti/Takemitsu

Nominated:

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
38 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
51 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
29 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
43 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
32 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
32 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
22 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
51 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
12 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
21 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
27 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
26 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
26 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
54 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
58 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
38 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
06 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
37 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
17 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
07 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
21 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
39 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
52 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
45 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After Ma

Penderecki SQ 3 / Malec

Nominated:

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
38 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
51 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
29 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
43 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
32 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
32 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
22 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
51 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
12 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
21 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
27 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
26 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
26 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
35 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
54 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
58 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
38 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
37 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
17 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
07 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
21 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
39 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
52 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
45 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After D

*Dillon / Romitelli*

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
38 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
51 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
29 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
43 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
32 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
32 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
22 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
53 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
12 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
21 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
27 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
26 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
26 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
54 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
58 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
38 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
06 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
37 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
17 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
08 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
21 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
39 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
52 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
45 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After ptr

Dutilleux / Reimann

Nominated:


Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
38 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
51 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
29 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
43 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
32 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
32 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
22 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
53 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
14 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
21 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
27 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
26 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
26 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
54 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
58 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
38 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
06 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
37 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
18 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
08 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
21 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
39 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
52 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
45 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

Fixed. Again! I swear I'm being disenfranchised!!!

Nominated:

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
38 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
51 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
29 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
43 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
32 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
32 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
22 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
53 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
14 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
21 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
27 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
26 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
26 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
35 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
54 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
58 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
38 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
37 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
18 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
08 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
21 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
39 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
52 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
45 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

An Italo-Swedish conspiracy is in act... 

Sorry, pal.


----------



## Albert7

After dogen's fix.

Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969) / Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)

Nominated:

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
38 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
51 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
43 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
32 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
32 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
22 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
53 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
14 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
21 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
27 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
26 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
26 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
35 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
54 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
60 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
38 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
37 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
18 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
08 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
21 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
39 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
52 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
45 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After Albert7

Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité / Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano

Nominated:

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
39 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
51 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
43 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
32 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
32 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
22 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
53 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
14 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
46 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
21 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
27 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
26 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
26 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
35 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
54 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
62 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
38 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
37 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
18 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
08 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
21 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
39 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
52 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
45 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

GioCar said:


> An Italo-Swedish conspiracy is in act...
> 
> Sorry, pal.


The Americans would like a word with your people. [Ok, America is just plain silly these days, how about just me?]

After The Albert Family

Eotvos/Cage

Nominated:

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
39 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
51 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
32 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
32 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
22 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
53 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
14 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
21 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
27 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
26 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
26 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
35 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
54 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
62 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
38 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
37 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
18 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
08 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
21 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
39 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
17 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
52 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
45 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)

***One more thing: Al, I know it's, like, technically legal and whatnot since you and your dad are not the same person, but, given that some of your combined voting is getting to be well over that 50% mark, maybe spread the love a bit and keep my stress levels down, eh? Thanks


----------



## Mahlerian

After nathanb

Carter Double/Shostakovich 14

Nominated:

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
39 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
51 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
32 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
22 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
53 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
14 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
21 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
27 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
26 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
26 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
35 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
54 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
62 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
30 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
38 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
37 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
18 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
08 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
21 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
39 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
52 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
45 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

62 Messiaen: Méditations enshrined?


----------



## mmsbls

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
147. Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
148. Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
149. Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
150. 62 Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)

Nominated:

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
39 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
51 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
32 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
22 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
53 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
14 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
21 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
27 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
26 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
26 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
35 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
54 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
30 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
38 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
37 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
18 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
08 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
21 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
39 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
52 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
45 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After Mahlerian:

Takemitsu / Petrassi
Nominated:

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
39 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
51 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
32 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
22 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
53 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
14 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
21 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
27 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
26 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
26 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
35 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
54 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
30 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
38 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
38 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
18 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
08 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
21 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
39 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
29 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
54 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
45 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

*Finnissy*: English Country Tunes / *Shostakovich*: Op.87 

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
39 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
51 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
32 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
22 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
53 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
14 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
21 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
29 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
26 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
26 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
35 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
54 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
30 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
38 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
38 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
18 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
08 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
21 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
39 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
54 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
45 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

after ptr

Oliveros / Dutilleux

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
24 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
39 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
51 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
32 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
22 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
53 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
21 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
29 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
26 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
26 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
37 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
35 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
54 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
30 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
40 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
38 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
18 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
08 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
21 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
39 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
54 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
45 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

after gm

Lutoslawski / Ocean

Nominated:


Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
25 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
39 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
51 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
32 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
22 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
53 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
21 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
29 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
26 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
26 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
35 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
54 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
30 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
40 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
38 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
18 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
08 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
21 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
39 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
54 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
45 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

after dogen

Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58) / Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)

Nominated:


Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
25 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
39 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
51 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
32 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
22 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
53 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
21 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
29 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
26 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
26 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
35 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
56 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
30 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
40 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
38 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
18 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
08 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
21 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
39 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
54 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
45 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
40 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After Albert

Romitelli/Malec

Nominated:

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
25 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
39 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
51 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
32 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
22 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
53 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
21 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
29 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
26 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
26 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
56 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
30 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
40 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
08 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
38 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
18 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
10 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
21 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
39 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
54 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
18 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
45 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
40 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After nathanb:

Tippett / Penderecki SQ

Nominated:

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
25 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
39 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
51 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
32 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
22 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
53 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
21 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
29 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
26 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
26 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
56 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
30 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
40 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
38 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
18 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
10 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
21 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
39 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
54 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
20 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
45 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
40 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

After mmsbls:

Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (nom.) / Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli

Nominated:
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
25 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
39 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
51 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
32 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
22 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
53 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
21 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
29 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
26 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
26 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
56 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
30 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
40 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
38 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
18 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
10 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
21 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
39 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
54 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
21 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
45 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
40 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After StDior:

Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux / Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli

Nominated:
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
25 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
39 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
51 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
32 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
22 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
53 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
21 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
29 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
26 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
26 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
58 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
30 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
40 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
09 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
38 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
18 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
10 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
21 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
39 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
54 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
22 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
45 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
40 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After BCG

Penderecki SQ3 / Barraque PS

Nominated:
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
25 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
39 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
52 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
32 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
22 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
53 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
48 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
21 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
29 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
26 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
26 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
58 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
30 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
40 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
38 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
18 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
10 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
21 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
39 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
54 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
22 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
45 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
40 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

nathanb said:


> The Americans would like a word with your people. [Ok, America is just plain silly these days, how about just me?]


Sure, always available for Gentlemen like you, Sir 

After TVox

Nono / Eötvös

Nominated:
02 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
25 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
39 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
52 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
32 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
22 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
53 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
49 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
21 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
29 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
26 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
26 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
58 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
32 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
40 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
38 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
18 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
10 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
21 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
39 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
54 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
22 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
45 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
40 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After Gio:

Romitelli / Schnittke (sec)

Nominated:
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
25 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
39 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
52 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
32 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
22 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
53 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
49 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
21 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
29 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
26 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
26 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
58 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
32 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
40 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
38 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
18 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
12 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
21 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
39 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
54 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
22 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
45 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
40 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After dogen:

*Finnissy / Finnissy*

*Nominated*:
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
25 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
39 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
52 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
32 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
22 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
53 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
49 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
23 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
30 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
26 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
26 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
58 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
32 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
40 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
38 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
18 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
12 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
21 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
39 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
54 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
22 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
45 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
40 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After peanut butter:

Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58) / Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)

Nominated:
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
25 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
39 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
52 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
33 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
22 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
53 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
15 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
49 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
23 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
30 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
26 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
26 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
60 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
32 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
40 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
38 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
18 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
12 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
21 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
39 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
54 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
22 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
45 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
40 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tdc

After A7

Romitelli / Dutilleux

Nominated:
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
25 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
39 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
52 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
33 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
22 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
53 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
49 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
23 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
30 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
26 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
26 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
60 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
32 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
40 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
38 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
18 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
14 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
21 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
39 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
54 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
22 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
45 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
40 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

We really seem to have enough Schnittke, imo. Though I'd be more likely to support things at least from un-represented genres (For instance, we can still have more Ligeti, because we have basically no chamber music of his....).

After tdc

Finnissy/Finnissy

Nominated:
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
25 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
39 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
52 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
33 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
22 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
53 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
49 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
24 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
32 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
26 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
26 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
60 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
32 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
40 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
38 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
18 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
14 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
21 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
39 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
54 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
22 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
45 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
40 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After nathanb:

Petrassi / Tippett

Nominated:
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
25 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
39 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
52 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
33 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
22 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
53 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
49 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
24 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
32 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
26 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
26 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
36 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
60 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
32 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
40 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
40 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
18 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
14 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
21 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
39 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
54 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
45 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
40 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Schaeffer/Henry / MacMillan

Nominated:
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
25 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
39 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
52 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
33 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
22 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
53 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
49 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
24 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
32 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
26 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
26 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
37 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
60 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
32 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
40 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
42 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
40 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
18 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
14 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
39 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
54 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
45 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
40 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After paulie:

Utrenja / Cat

Nominated:
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
25 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
39 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
52 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
33 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
22 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
53 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
49 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
24 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
32 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
26 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
26 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
37 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
*61 Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)*
32 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
40 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
40 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
18 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
14 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
39 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
*54 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)*
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
45 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
40 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
147. Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
148. Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
149. Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
150. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
151. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)


----------



## Guest

New Board


Nominated:
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
25 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
39 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
52 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
33 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
22 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
53 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
16 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
49 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
24 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
32 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
26 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
26 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
37 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
32 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
40 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
40 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
18 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
14 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
39 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
54 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
45 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
40 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

after d-man

Romitelli / Dutilleux

*Nominated*:
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
25 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
39 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
52 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
33 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
22 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
53 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
49 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
24 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
32 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
26 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
26 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
37 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
32 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
40 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
40 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
18 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
16 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
39 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
54 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
45 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
40 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After ptr

Takemitsu / Eötvös

*Nominated*:
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
25 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
39 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
52 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
33 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
22 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
53 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
50 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
24 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
32 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
26 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
26 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
37 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
32 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
40 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
40 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
18 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
16 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
39 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
56 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
45 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
40 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mahlerian

After GreenMamba

Hosokawa/Takemitsu Stanza II

Nominated:
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)
01 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971) - Mahlerian (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
25 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
39 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
52 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
33 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
22 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
53 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
50 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
24 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
32 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
26 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
26 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
37 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
32 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
40 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
40 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
18 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
16 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
39 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
56 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
45 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
40 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After mahlerian

Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) / Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998)

Nominated:
01- Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)
01 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971) - Mahlerian (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
25 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
41 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
52 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
33 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
22 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
53 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
50 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
24 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
32 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
26 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
26 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
37 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
32 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
40 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
40 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
18 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
16 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
39 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
56 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
45 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
40 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After Albert7:

Takemitsu Sea / Schnittke S2

Nominated:
01- Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)
01 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971) - Mahlerian (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
25 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
41 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
52 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
33 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
22 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
53 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
50 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
24 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
32 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
26 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
26 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
37 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
32 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
40 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
40 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
18 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
16 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
40 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
58 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
45 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
40 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

After dogen:

Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe / Schnittke Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian"

Nominated:
01- Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)
01 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971) - Mahlerian (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
25 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
41 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
52 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
33 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
22 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
53 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
50 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
24 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
32 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
26 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
26 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
37 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
32 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
42 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
40 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
18 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
16 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
41 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
58 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
45 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
40 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

What if we amended the rule to no more than 50% of the vote by any set of folks from the same little gene pool? 

After dogen

Reimann/Lindberg

Nominated:
01- Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)
01 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971) - Mahlerian (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
25 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
41 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
52 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
33 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
22 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
53 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
50 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
24 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
32 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
26 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
27 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
37 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
32 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
42 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
40 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
16 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
41 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
58 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
45 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
40 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After nathanb:

Takemitsu T / Petrassi

Nominated:
01- Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)
01 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971) - Mahlerian (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
25 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
41 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
52 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
33 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
22 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
*53 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)*
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
50 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
24 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
32 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
26 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
27 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
37 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
32 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
42 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
41 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
16 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
41 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
*60 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)*
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
45 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
40 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
147. Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
148. Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
149. Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
150. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
151. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58) 
152. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)

Nominated:
01- Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)
01 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971) - Mahlerian (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
25 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
41 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
52 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
33 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
22 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
53 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
50 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
24 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
32 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
26 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
27 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
37 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
32 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
42 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
41 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
16 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
41 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
45 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
40 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

after mmsbls

Dillon / Takemitsu

*Nominated*:
01 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)
02 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971) - Mahlerian; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
25 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
41 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
52 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
33 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
22 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
55 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
50 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
24 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
32 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
26 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
27 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
37 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
32 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
42 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
41 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
16 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
41 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
45 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
40 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tdc

After ptr

Dillon / Takemitsu

*Nominated*:
01 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)
03 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971) - Mahlerian; ptr, tdc (1 more second needed)

*Seconded*:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
25 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
41 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
52 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
33 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
22 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
57 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
50 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
24 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
32 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
26 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
27 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
37 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
32 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
42 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
41 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
16 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
41 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
45 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
40 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc

Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre / Schnittke: Symphony No. 2

Nominated:
01 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)
03 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971) - Mahlerian; ptr, tdc (1 more second needed)

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
25 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
41 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
52 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
33 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
22 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
57 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
50 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
24 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
32 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
28 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
27 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
37 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
32 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
42 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
41 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
16 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
42 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
45 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
40 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After cyg

Dillon / Takemitsu (final sec)

Nominated:
01 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
25 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
41 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
52 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
33 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
22 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
*59 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)*
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
50 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
24 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
32 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
28 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
27 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
37 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
32 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
42 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
41 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
16 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
42 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
*52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)*
04 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971) 
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
45 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
40 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
147. Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
148. Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
149. Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
150. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
151. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58) 
152. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
153. Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)


----------



## Guest

New Board


Nominated:
01 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)


Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
25 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
41 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
52 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
33 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
22 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
50 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
24 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
32 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
28 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
27 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
37 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
32 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
42 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
41 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
16 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
42 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
04 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971) 
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
45 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
40 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

Crazy lurve fest:

52 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
52 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
50 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
49 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
45 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)


----------



## Albert7

Please add two for Auerbach and one for Stockhausen. Thanks.


----------



## mmsbls

After Albert7:

Yoshimatsu / Adams J

Nominated:
01 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
38 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
52 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
33 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
22 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
50 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
24 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
32 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
28 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
27 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
37 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
32 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
42 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
41 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
16 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
42 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
53 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
04 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
47 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
40 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After mumbles

Ablinger / Oliveros

Nominated:
01 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
40 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
52 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
33 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
22 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
50 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
24 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
32 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
28 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
27 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
37 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
32 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
43 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
41 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
16 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
42 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
53 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
04 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
47 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
40 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After GreenMamba

Ligeti/Stockhausen

Nominated:
01 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
40 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
52 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
33 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
22 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
50 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
24 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
32 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
30 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
27 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
37 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
32 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
43 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
41 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
16 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
42 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
54 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
04 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
47 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
40 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## PaulieGatto

After nathanb:

Cage Atlas / Young

Nominated:
01 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
40 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
52 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
46 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
33 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
22 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
50 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
24 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
32 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
30 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
27 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
37 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
32 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
43 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
41 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
16 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
42 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
54 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
04 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
47 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
41 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mika

after PG

Stockhausen Ligeti

Nominated:
01 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
40 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
52 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
46 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
33 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
22 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
50 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
24 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
32 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
31 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
27 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
37 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
32 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
43 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
41 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
16 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
42 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
56 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
04 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
47 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
41 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

after Mika

*Crumb / Stockhausen*

*Nominated*:
01 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
40 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
52 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
46 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
33 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
47 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
24 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
50 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
24 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
32 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
31 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
27 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
37 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
32 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
43 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
41 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
16 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
42 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
57 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
04 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
47 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
41 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

after ptr

Takemitsu / Corigliano

Nominated:
01 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
40 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
52 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
46 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
33 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
48 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
24 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
50 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
24 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
32 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
31 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
27 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
37 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
32 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
43 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
41 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
16 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
42 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
57 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
47 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
41 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After Doge

Nono/Ligeti

Nominated:
01 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
40 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
26 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
52 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
46 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
33 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
48 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
24 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
50 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
24 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
32 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
32 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
27 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
37 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
34 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
43 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
41 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
16 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
42 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
57 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
47 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
41 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

after nathanb

JL Adams / Young

Nominated:
01 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
40 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
28 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
52 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
46 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
33 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
48 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
24 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
50 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
24 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
32 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
32 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
27 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
37 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
34 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
43 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
41 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
16 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
42 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
57 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
47 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After GreenMamba:

Yoshimatsu / Adams J

Nominated:
01 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
40 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
30 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
29 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
52 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
46 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
33 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
48 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
24 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
50 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
24 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
32 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
07 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
32 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
27 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
37 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
34 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
43 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
41 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
16 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
42 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
57 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
49 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## arpeggio

After mmsbls:

Gould/Adams: Doctor Atomic 

Nominated:
01 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
40 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
31 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
29 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
 52 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
46 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
33 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
48 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
24 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
50 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
24 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
32 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
32 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
27 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
37 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
34 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
43 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
41 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
16 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
42 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
57 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
49 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mika

After arpeggio:

Lindberg Stockhausen

Nominated:
01 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
40 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
31 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
29 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
52 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
46 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
33 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
48 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
24 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
50 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
24 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
32 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
32 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
29 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
37 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
34 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
43 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
41 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
16 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
42 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
58 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
49 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

*Schaeffer/Henry* / *eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn*

*Nominated*:
01 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
40 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
31 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
29 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
52 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
46 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
33 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
48 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
24 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
50 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
24 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
32 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
32 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
29 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
37 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
34 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
43 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
41 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
16 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
42 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
58 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
49 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

After Mika:

Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe / MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie

Nominated:
01 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
40 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
31 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
29 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
52 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
46 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
34 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
33 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
48 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
24 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
50 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
17 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
24 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
32 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
32 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
29 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
34 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
45 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
41 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
16 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
23 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
42 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
58 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
49 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tdc

After StDior

Carter / Crumb

*Nominated*:
01 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
40 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
31 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
29 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
52 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
46 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
36 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
33 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
48 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
25 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
50 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
18 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
24 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
32 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
32 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
29 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
34 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
45 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
41 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
16 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
42 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
58 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
49 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After tdc

Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985) / Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)

Nominated:
01 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
40 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
31 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
29 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
52 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
46 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
36 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
33 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
48 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
25 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
50 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
18 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
25 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
34 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
32 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
29 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
34 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
45 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
21 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
41 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
16 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
42 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
58 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
49 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Albert7

Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 / Yoshimatsu

Nominated:
01 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
40 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
31 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
29 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
52 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
46 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
36 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
33 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
48 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
25 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
50 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
18 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
25 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
34 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
22 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
32 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
29 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
34 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
45 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
41 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
16 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
42 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
58 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
06 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
50 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After Cygnenoir

Ginastera/Stockhausen

Nominated:
01 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
40 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
31 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
29 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
*52 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)*
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
46 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
36 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
33 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
48 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
25 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
50 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
18 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
25 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
34 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
32 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
29 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
34 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
45 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
41 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
16 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
42 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
*59 Stockhausen: Momente (1969)*
06 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
50 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
147. Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
148. Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
149. Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
150. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
151. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58) 
152. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
153. Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
154. Stockhausen: Momente (1969)

New Board: 

Nominated:
01 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
40 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
31 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
29 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
52 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
46 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
36 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
33 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
48 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
25 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
50 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
18 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
25 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
34 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
32 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
29 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
34 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
45 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
41 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
16 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
42 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
06 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
50 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## BelCantoGuy

after nathanb

Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano / Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7

Nominated:
01 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
40 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
31 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
29 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
45 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
52 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
31 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
46 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
36 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
33 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
48 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
25 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
50 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
18 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
25 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
34 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
32 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
29 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
34 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
45 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
41 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
16 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
42 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
06 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
50 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

Nobody seems to care, but just fyi, the dynamic duo (whether actually a duo or not?) have 39 of 45 points for Auerbach under their/his belt.

We can keep the 50% rule, if you like, but, just saying, it's been effectively circumvented now...


----------



## GreenMamba

nathanb said:


> Nobody seems to care, but just fyi, the dynamic duo (whether actually a duo or not?) have 39 of 45 points for Auerbach under their/his belt.
> 
> We can keep the 50% rule, if you like, but, just saying, it's been effectively circumvented now...


Well, the rule was always based on the person, not the household. They aren't otherwise voting identically. This is the problem with the voting system. It would be nice to have a rule capping % of votes from any two people as well, but too complicated.

So like it or not, Auerbach will make it through.


----------



## ptr

after BelCantoGuy

*Romitelli / Berio*

*Nominated*:
01 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
40 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
31 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
29 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
45 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
52 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
32 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
46 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
36 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
33 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
48 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
25 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
50 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
18 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
25 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
34 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
32 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
29 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
34 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
45 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
41 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
18 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
42 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
06 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
50 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

after the master peanut butter manufacturer

eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007) / Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)

Nominated:
01 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
40 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
31 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
29 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
45 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
52 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
32 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
46 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
36 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
33 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
48 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
25 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
50 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
20 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
25 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
34 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
32 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
29 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
34 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
45 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
41 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
18 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
42 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
07 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
50 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

GreenMamba said:


> Well, the rule was always based on the person, not the household. They aren't otherwise voting identically. This is the problem with the voting system. It would be nice to have a rule capping % of votes from any two people as well, but too complicated.
> 
> So like it or not, Auerbach will make it through.


I guess it doesn't bother me as much anyway, since we're into less "relevant" territory past 100-150... Still questionable stuff, but at this point, I haven't the energy to suggest that Albert be anything but Albert...


----------



## GreenMamba

Deleted.......".......


----------



## GreenMamba

After A7

Barraque / Lindberg

Nominated:
01 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
40 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
31 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
29 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
45 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
54 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
32 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
46 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
36 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
33 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
48 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
25 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
50 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
20 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
25 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
34 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
32 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
34 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
45 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
41 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
18 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
42 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
07 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
50 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After GreenMamba:

Adams J / Petrassi

Nominated:
01 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
40 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
31 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
31 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
45 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
54 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
32 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
46 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
36 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
33 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
48 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
25 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
50 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
20 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
25 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
34 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
32 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
34 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
45 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
42 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
18 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
42 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
07 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
50 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After mmsbls

Cage/Takemitsu

Nominated:
01 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
40 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
31 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
31 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
45 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
54 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
32 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
36 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
33 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
48 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
25 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
50 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
20 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
25 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
34 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
42 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
32 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
34 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
45 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
42 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
18 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
42 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
08 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
50 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mahlerian

After nathanb

Ligeti Clocks/Barraque Sonata

Nominated:
01 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
40 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
31 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
31 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
45 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
55 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
32 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
36 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
33 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
48 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
25 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
50 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
20 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
25 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
34 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
44 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
32 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
34 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
45 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
42 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
18 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
42 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
08 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
50 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After Mahlerian the master 

Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52) / Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)

Nominated:
01 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
40 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
31 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
31 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
45 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
57 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
32 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
36 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
33 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
48 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
25 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
50 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
20 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
25 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
34 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
50 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
44 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
32 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
34 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
45 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
42 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
18 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
42 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
08 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
50 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

After Albert7 

Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds / Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe

Nominated:
01 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
40 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
31 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
31 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
45 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
57 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
32 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
36 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
33 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
48 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
25 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
50 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
20 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
25 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
34 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
50 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
46 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
32 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
34 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
42 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
18 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
42 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
08 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
50 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After StDior

*Eötvös / Gosfield*

*Nominated*:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
40 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
31 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
31 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
45 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
57 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
32 Berio: Rendering (1989)
30 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
36 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
33 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
48 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
25 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
52 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
20 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
25 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
34 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
50 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
46 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
32 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
34 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
42 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
18 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
42 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
08 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
50 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Eötvös / Birtwistle

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
40 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
31 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
31 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
45 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
57 Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
32 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
36 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
33 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
48 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
25 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
54 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
20 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
25 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
34 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
50 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
46 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
32 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
34 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
42 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
18 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
42 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
08 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
50 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tdc

Looks like Barraque made it in back in post 4039

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
147. Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
148. Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
149. Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
150. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
151. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58) 
152. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
153. Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
154. Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
155. Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)


After Mika

Eötvös / Takemitsu

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
40 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
31 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
31 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
45 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
32 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
36 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
33 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
48 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
25 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
56 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
20 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
25 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
34 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
50 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
46 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
32 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
34 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
42 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
18 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
42 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
50 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tortkis

after tdc

J. L. Adams / Finnissy: English Country Tunes

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
40 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
31 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
45 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
32 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
36 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
33 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
48 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
25 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
56 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
20 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
25 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
35 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
50 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
46 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
32 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
34 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
42 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
18 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
42 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
50 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

after tortkis

Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) / Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
40 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
31 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
47 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
32 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
36 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
33 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
48 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
25 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
57 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
20 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
25 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
35 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
50 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
46 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
32 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
34 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
42 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
18 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
42 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
50 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
26 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After A7

Zimmermann/Cerha

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
40 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
31 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
47 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
32 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
36 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
34 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
48 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
25 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
*57 Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)*
20 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
25 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
35 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
*50 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)*
46 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
32 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
34 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
42 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
18 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
42 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
*50 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)*
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
28 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
147. Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
148. Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
149. Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
150. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
151. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58) 
152. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
153. Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
154. Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
155. Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
156. Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)

Current Board:

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
40 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
31 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
47 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
32 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
36 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
34 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
48 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
25 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
25 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
35 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
50 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
46 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
32 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
34 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
42 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
18 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
42 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
09 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
50 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
28 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mahlerian

After nathanb's board

Berio and Schubert/Takemitsu Stanza II

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
40 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
31 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
47 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
34 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
36 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
34 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
48 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
25 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
25 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
35 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
50 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
46 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
32 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
34 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
11 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
42 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
18 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
42 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
10 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
50 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
28 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After Mahlerian:

Yoshimatsu / Penderecki SQ

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
40 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
31 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
47 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
34 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
36 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
34 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
48 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
25 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
25 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
35 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
50 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
46 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
32 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
34 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
42 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
18 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
42 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
10 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
52 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
28 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After mmsbls

Nono / Petrassi

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
40 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
31 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
47 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
34 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
36 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
34 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
48 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
25 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
25 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
35 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
09 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
50 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
46 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
32 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
36 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
43 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
18 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
42 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
10 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
23 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
52 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
28 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After GioCar

Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" / Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
40 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
31 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
47 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
34 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
36 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
34 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
48 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
25 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
20 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
25 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
35 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
50 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
46 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
32 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
36 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
43 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
18 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
42 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
10 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
24 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
52 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
28 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After BCG

*Donatoni / Zimmermann*

*Nominated*:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
40 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
31 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
47 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
34 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
36 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
34 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
48 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
25 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
22 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
25 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
35 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
50 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
46 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
32 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
36 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
43 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
18 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
42 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
10 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
24 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
52 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After ptr

Yoshimatsu / Corigliano

*Nominated*:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
40 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
31 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
47 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
34 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
36 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
34 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
25 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
22 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
25 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
35 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
50 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
46 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
32 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
36 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
44 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
43 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
18 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
42 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
10 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
24 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
54 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

nathanb said:


> Nobody seems to care, but just fyi, the dynamic duo (whether actually a duo or not?) have 39 of 45 points for Auerbach under their/his belt.
> 
> We can keep the 50% rule, if you like, but, just saying, it's been effectively circumvented now...


This seems to be pretty obviously one person operating two accounts, which I thought the mods had a "zero tollerance" policy about. I'd prefer it if the Auerbach effective total was take back to whatever low figure it is in reality, and this two-account power-voting was not tollerated.

After GreenMamba:

Utsurohi / Utrenja

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
40 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
31 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
47 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
34 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
36 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
34 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
25 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
22 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
25 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
35 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
52 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
46 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
32 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
36 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
45 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
43 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
18 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
42 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
10 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
47 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
24 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
54 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After SimonNZ

Yoshimatsu / Tavener

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
40 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
31 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
47 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
34 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
36 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
34 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
25 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
22 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
25 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
35 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
43 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
52 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
46 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
32 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
36 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
45 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
43 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
18 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
42 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
10 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
24 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
56 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tdc

After Cyg

Finnissy R / Glass A

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
40 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
31 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
47 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
34 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
36 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
34 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
25 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
22 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
27 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
35 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
44 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
52 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
46 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
32 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
36 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
45 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
43 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
18 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
42 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
10 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
24 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
56 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

I was trying not to be that clear about it, Simon, but you know that's what I'm getting at. I would like to hear *mmsbls*' genuine thoughts on the matter, myself.

After tdc

Carter/Romitelli

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
40 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
31 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
47 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
34 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
38 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
34 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
25 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
22 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
27 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
35 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
44 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
52 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
46 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
32 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
36 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
45 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
43 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
19 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
42 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
10 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
24 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
56 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

nathanb said:


> I was trying not to be that clear about it, Simon, but you know that's what I'm getting at. I would like to hear *mmsbls*' genuine thoughts on the matter, myself.


I got a message from a moderator saying it had been discussed by the team, but as there is no proof there is nothing to be done.

I replied saying there will never be proof beyond suspicion - its not like someone with multiple accounts is going to confess - so where does that leave their "zero tolerance" policy? I added that one should consider whether the person in question has a history of disruptive pranks, and whether the second account does anything more than back up the first. Its easy to say one has a history in the opera, much harder to fake writing a convincing and unique lifetimes experience.


----------



## Guest

SimonNZ said:


> I got a message from a moderator saying it had been discussed by the team, but as there is no proof there is nothing to be done.
> 
> I replied saying there will never be proof beyond suspicion - its not like someone with multiple accounts is going to confess - so where does that leave their "zero tolerance" policy? I added that one should consider whether the person in question has a history of disruptive pranks, and whether the second account does anything more than back up the first. Its easy to say one has a history in the opera, much harder to fake writing a convincing and unique lifetimes experience.


Yeah. So basically it might as well be dropped from the ToS due to being 100% unenforceable by the current standard.


----------



## mmsbls

Please do not discuss other members' posting styles.


----------



## mmsbls

After nathanb:

Yoshimatsu / Petrassi

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
40 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
31 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
47 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
34 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
38 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
34 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
25 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
22 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
17 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
27 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
35 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
44 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
52 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
46 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
32 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
36 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
45 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
44 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
19 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
42 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
30 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
10 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
24 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
58 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

mmsbls said:


> Please do not discuss other members' posting styles.


Is that it?

If its clearly subverting the project then why should it not be discussed?

And especially if this is just one more example of shenanigans in a seemingly unending series.


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

*Shostakovich: Op.87 / Dutilleux*

*Nominated*:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
40 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
31 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
47 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
34 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
38 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
34 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
25 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
22 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
18 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
27 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
35 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
44 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
52 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
46 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
32 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
36 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
45 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
44 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
19 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
42 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
10 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
24 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
58 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

mmsbls said:


> Please do not discuss other members' posting styles.


So You don't make any distinction between style and habit? That is utterly strange for me! The above to me is a discussion of habit not style!

FWIW, I don't have any bitter take on the dual personality issue! I guess that the mods have checked the IP-no's of these two and found that they differ, and if some one has the tenacity use IP-randomizer software just to vote in this project I salute them, to do this one must be a super geek with no discoverable life outside the computer screen, how sad a person must he/she not be! Almost brings tears to my ears...

/ptr


----------



## StDior

After ptr:

Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe / Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" 

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
40 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
31 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
47 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
34 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
38 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
34 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
25 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
22 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
18 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
27 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
35 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
44 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
52 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
46 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
32 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
36 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
48 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
45 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
44 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
19 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
10 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
24 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
58 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After StDior

Ligeti/Zimmermann

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
40 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
31 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
47 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
34 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
38 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
34 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
25 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
22 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
18 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
27 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
35 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
44 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
52 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
46 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
36 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
48 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
45 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
44 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
19 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
18 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
44 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
10 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
24 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
58 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After nathanb

Shostakovich: Viola Sonata / Shostakovich: Symphony #14

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
40 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
31 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
47 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
34 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
38 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
34 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
25 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
22 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
18 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
27 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
35 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
44 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
52 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
46 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
36 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
48 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
45 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
44 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
19 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
46 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
10 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
24 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
58 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After BelCantoGuy

Oliveros / *Yoshimatsu*

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
40 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
31 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
47 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
34 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
38 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
34 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
25 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
22 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
18 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
27 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
35 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
44 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
*52 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
*46 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
36 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
50 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
45 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
44 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
19 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
46 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
10 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
24 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
*59 Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
*42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
147. Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
148. Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
149. Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
150. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
151. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58) 
152. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
153. Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
154. Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
155. Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
156. Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
157. Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)


----------



## GreenMamba

New Board
Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
40 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
31 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
47 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
34 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
38 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
34 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
25 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
22 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
18 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
27 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
35 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
44 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
52 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
46 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
36 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
50 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
45 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
44 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
19 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
46 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
10 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
24 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)

Top of the Pops
52 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
50 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
47 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
46 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
46 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)


----------



## Mahlerian

After GreenMamba's board

Hosokawa/Dutilleux

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
40 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
31 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
47 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
34 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
38 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
34 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
25 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
22 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
19 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
27 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
35 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
44 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
54 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
46 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
36 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
50 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
45 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
44 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
19 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
46 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
10 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
24 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After the Young Gustavus Rex

Dutilleux/Romitelli

*Nominated*:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
40 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
31 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
47 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
34 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
38 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
34 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
25 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
22 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
27 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
35 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
44 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
54 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
46 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
36 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
50 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
45 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
44 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
20 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
20 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
46 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
10 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
24 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After ptr

Reimann/Ablinger

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
31 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
47 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
34 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
38 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
34 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
25 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
22 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
27 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
35 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
44 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
54 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
46 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
36 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
50 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
45 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
44 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
22 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
20 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
46 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
10 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
24 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tdc

After nathanb

Hosokawa / Reimann

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
31 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
47 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
34 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
38 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
34 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
25 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
22 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
27 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
35 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
44 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
56 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
46 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
36 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
50 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
45 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
44 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
23 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
20 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
46 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
10 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
24 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc

SchuBerio / Crumb

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
31 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
47 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
38 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
34 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
26 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
22 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
27 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
35 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
44 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
56 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
46 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
36 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
50 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
45 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
44 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
23 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
20 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
46 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
10 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
24 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

After Cygnenoir:

Ligeti Clocks / Hosokawa

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
31 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
47 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
38 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
34 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
26 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
22 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
20 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
27 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
35 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
44 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
*57 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)*
48 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
36 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
*50 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)*
45 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
44 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
23 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
20 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
46 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
10 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
24 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
147. Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
148. Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
149. Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
150. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
151. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
152. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
153. Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
154. Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
155. Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
156. Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
157. Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001) 
158. Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)


----------



## Albert7

After SimonNZ:

eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007) / Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
31 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
47 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
38 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
34 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
26 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
22 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
27 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
35 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
44 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
57 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
49 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
36 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
50 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
45 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
44 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
23 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
20 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
46 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
10 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
24 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After Albert7:

Petrassi / Penderecki SQ

02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
31 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
47 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
38 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
34 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
26 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
22 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
27 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
35 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
44 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
57 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
49 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
36 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
50 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
45 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
19 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
46 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
23 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
20 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
46 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
10 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
24 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After mmsbls:

Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano / Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69

02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
31 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
49 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
38 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
34 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
26 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
22 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
27 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
35 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
44 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
11 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
57 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
49 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
36 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
50 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
45 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
20 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
46 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
23 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
20 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
46 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
10 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
24 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## arpeggio

After BelCantoGuy:

Persichetti/Gould

02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
31 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
49 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
38 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
34 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
26 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
22 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
21 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
27 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
35 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
44 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
57 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
49 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
36 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
50 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
45 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
46 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
23 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
20 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
46 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
10 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
24 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After arpeggio

Dutilleux / Donatoni

02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
31 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
49 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
38 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
34 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
26 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
23 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
23 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
27 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
35 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
44 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
45 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
57 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
49 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
36 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
50 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
45 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
46 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
23 Reimann: Lear (1978)
19 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
20 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
46 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
10 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
24 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After GM

*Henze: S5 / Rihm*

*Nominted*
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
31 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
49 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
38 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
34 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
26 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
23 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
23 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
27 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
35 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
44 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
47 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
57 Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
49 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
36 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
50 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
45 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
46 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
23 Reimann: Lear (1978)
20 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
20 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
46 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
10 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
24 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

After ptr 
and removing Hosokawa: Utsurohi from the list as it was enshrined 

Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... / Adams: Doctor Atomic

Nominted
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
32 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
49 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
38 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
34 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
26 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
23 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
23 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
05 Ellerby: Paris Sketches (1994)
22 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
27 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
35 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
44 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
11 Hartmann: Symphony No. 8 (1962)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
47 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
36 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
52 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
45 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
46 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
23 Reimann: Lear (1978)
20 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
20 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
46 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
10 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
24 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

Removing Hartmann8 and Ellerby because we've agreed upon a list of 250 works and their long-term rates of points per day would suggest they'll have a hard time getting into a list of 500. Any objections welcome, but we haven't had problems in the past, apparently.

After StDior

Romitelli/Malec

Nominted
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
32 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
49 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
38 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
34 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
26 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
23 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
23 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
22 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
27 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
35 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
44 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
47 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
37 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
36 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
52 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
45 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
46 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
23 Reimann: Lear (1978)
20 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
22 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
46 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
10 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
24 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After nathanb:

Petrassi / Adams J

Nominted
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
32 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
34 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
49 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
37 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
38 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
34 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
26 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
23 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
23 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
22 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
27 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
35 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
44 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
47 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
37 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
36 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
52 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
45 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
48 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
23 Reimann: Lear (1978)
20 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
22 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
46 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
10 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
24 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mahlerian

After mmsbls

Carter/Britten

Nominted
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
32 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
34 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
49 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
40 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
34 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
26 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
23 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
23 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
22 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
27 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
35 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
44 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
47 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
37 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
36 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
52 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
45 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
48 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
23 Reimann: Lear (1978)
20 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
22 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
46 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
10 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
24 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After Mahlerian

Malec/Crumb

*Nominted*
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
32 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
34 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
49 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
40 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
34 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
23 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
23 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
22 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
27 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
35 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
44 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
47 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
39 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
36 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
52 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
45 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
48 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
09 Reich: The Cave (1993)
23 Reimann: Lear (1978)
20 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
22 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
46 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
10 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
24 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Reich: The Cave / Penderecki: Utrenja

Nominted
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
32 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
34 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
49 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
40 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
34 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
23 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
23 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
22 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
27 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
35 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
44 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
47 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
39 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
36 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
52 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
48 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
11 Reich: The Cave (1993)
23 Reimann: Lear (1978)
20 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
22 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
46 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
10 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
24 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

in the footsteps of Cygnenoir

Finnissy ECT / Oliveros

Nominted
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
32 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
34 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
49 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
40 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
34 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
23 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
23 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
22 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
27 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
37 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
44 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
47 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
39 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
36 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
53 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
48 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
11 Reich: The Cave (1993)
23 Reimann: Lear (1978)
20 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
22 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
46 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
10 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
24 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After GreenMamba

Cerha/Reimann

Nominted
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
32 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
34 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
49 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
40 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
36 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
23 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
23 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
22 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
27 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
37 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
44 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
47 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
39 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
36 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
53 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
48 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
11 Reich: The Cave (1993)
24 Reimann: Lear (1978)
20 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
22 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
46 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
10 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
24 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

After nathanb:

Gloria Coates: Symphony No.14 (nom) / Oliveros

Nominted
02 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002) - SimonNZ (3 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
32 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
34 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
49 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
40 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
36 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
23 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
23 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
22 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
27 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
37 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
44 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
47 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
39 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
36 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
54 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
48 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
11 Reich: The Cave (1993)
24 Reimann: Lear (1978)
20 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
22 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
46 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
10 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
24 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

after SimonNZ

Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1) / Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)

Nominated

03 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002) - SimonNZ, Albert7 (2 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
32 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
34 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
49 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
40 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
38 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
23 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
23 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
22 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
27 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
37 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
44 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
47 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
39 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
36 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
54 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
48 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
11 Reich: The Cave (1993)
24 Reimann: Lear (1978)
20 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
22 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
46 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
10 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
24 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After Albert7:

Petrassi / Tippett

Nominated

03 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002) - SimonNZ, Albert7 (2 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
32 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
34 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
49 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
40 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
38 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
23 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
23 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
22 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
27 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
37 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
44 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
47 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
39 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
36 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
54 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
50 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
11 Reich: The Cave (1993)
24 Reimann: Lear (1978)
20 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
22 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
46 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
10 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
25 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mahlerian

After mmsbls

Henze Symphony 5/Cerha

Nominated

03 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002) - SimonNZ, Albert7 (2 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
32 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
34 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
49 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
40 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
39 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
23 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
23 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
22 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
27 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
37 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
44 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
49 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
39 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
36 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
54 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
50 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
11 Reich: The Cave (1993)
24 Reimann: Lear (1978)
20 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
22 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
46 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
10 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
25 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tdc

After Mahlerian

Carter / J.L. Adams

Nominated

03 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002) - SimonNZ, Albert7 (2 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
32 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
35 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
49 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
39 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
23 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
23 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
22 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
27 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
37 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
44 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
49 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
39 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
36 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
54 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
50 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
11 Reich: The Cave (1993)
24 Reimann: Lear (1978)
20 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
22 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
46 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
10 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
25 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After the Artist

Romitelli/Coates

*Nominated*

03 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002) - SimonNZ, Albert7, ptr (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
32 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
34 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
49 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
40 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
39 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
23 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
23 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
22 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
27 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
37 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
44 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
49 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
39 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
36 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
54 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
50 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
11 Reich: The Cave (1993)
24 Reimann: Lear (1978)
20 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
24 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
46 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
10 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
25 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

After ptr
and adding tdc's lost votes to Carter / J.L. Adams

Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... / Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli 

Nominated

03 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002) - SimonNZ, Albert7, ptr (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
32 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
35 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
49 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
39 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
23 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
23 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
22 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
27 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
37 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
44 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
24 Henze: Requiem (1993)
49 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
39 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
36 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
56 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
50 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
11 Reich: The Cave (1993)
24 Reimann: Lear (1978)
20 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
24 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
46 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
10 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
26 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After StDior

Henze/Oliveros

Nominated:
03 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002) - SimonNZ, Albert7, ptr (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
32 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
35 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
49 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
39 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
23 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
23 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
22 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
27 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
37 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
44 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
49 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
39 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
36 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
*57 Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)*
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
*50 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)*
11 Reich: The Cave (1993)
24 Reimann: Lear (1978)
20 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
24 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
46 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
10 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
26 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
147. Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
148. Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
149. Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
150. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
151. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
152. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
153. Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
154. Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
155. Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
156. Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
157. Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001) 
158. Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
159. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)

New Board:

Nominated:
03 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002) - SimonNZ, Albert7, ptr (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
32 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
35 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
49 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
39 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
23 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
23 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
22 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
27 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
37 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
44 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
49 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
30 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
39 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
36 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
50 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
11 Reich: The Cave (1993)
24 Reimann: Lear (1978)
20 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
24 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
46 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
10 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
26 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mahlerian

After nathanb

Lindberg/Takemitsu

Nominated:
03 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002) - SimonNZ, Albert7, ptr (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
32 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
35 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
49 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
39 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
23 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
23 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
22 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
27 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
37 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
44 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
49 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
32 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
39 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
36 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
50 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
11 Reich: The Cave (1993)
24 Reimann: Lear (1978)
20 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
24 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
46 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
26 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After Mahlerian:

Petrassi / Adams J

Nominated:
03 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002) - SimonNZ, Albert7, ptr (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
32 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
49 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
39 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
23 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
23 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
22 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
27 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
37 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
44 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
49 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
32 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
39 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
36 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
52 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
11 Reich: The Cave (1993)
24 Reimann: Lear (1978)
20 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
24 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
46 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
26 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tortkis

after mmsbls

Donatoni / Finnissy: English Country Tunes

Nominated:
03 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002) - SimonNZ, Albert7, ptr (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
32 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
49 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
39 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
25 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
23 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
22 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
27 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
38 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
44 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
49 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
32 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
39 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
36 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
52 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
11 Reich: The Cave (1993)
24 Reimann: Lear (1978)
20 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
24 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
46 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
26 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After Tortkis

Petrassi / Coates

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
32 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
49 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
39 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
04 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
25 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
23 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
22 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
27 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
38 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
44 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
49 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
32 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
39 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
36 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
54 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
11 Reich: The Cave (1993)
24 Reimann: Lear (1978)
20 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
24 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
46 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
26 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After greeen snake

Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) / Reich: The Cave (1993)

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
32 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
49 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
39 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
04 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
25 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
23 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
22 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
27 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
38 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
44 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
49 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
32 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
39 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
36 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
54 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
24 Reimann: Lear (1978)
20 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
24 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
46 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
26 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After Albertus de Utah

Petrassi / Nono

*Nominated*:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
32 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
49 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
39 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
04 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
25 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
23 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
22 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
27 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
38 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
44 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
49 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
32 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
39 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
37 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
56 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
24 Reimann: Lear (1978)
20 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
24 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
19 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
46 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
26 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After Albert7

Shostakovich: Viola Sonata / Shostakovich: Symphony #14

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
32 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
49 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
39 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
04 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
25 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
23 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
22 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
27 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
38 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
44 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
49 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
32 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
39 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
36 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
54 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
24 Reimann: Lear (1978)
20 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
24 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
48 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
26 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

After Albert2

Glass A / Dutilleux

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
32 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
49 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
39 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
04 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
25 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
24 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
22 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
27 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
38 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
46 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
49 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
32 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
39 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
36 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
54 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
24 Reimann: Lear (1978)
20 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
24 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
48 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
26 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

Adding ptr's skipped votes, and After Simon:

Fin/nisy

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
32 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
49 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
39 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
04 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
25 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
24 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
22 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
28 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
46 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
49 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
32 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
39 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
37 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
56 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
24 Reimann: Lear (1978)
20 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
24 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
48 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
26 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tdc

After nathanb

Glass A / Finnissy R

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
32 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
49 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
39 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
04 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
25 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
24 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
22 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
48 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
49 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
32 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
39 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
37 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
12 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
56 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
24 Reimann: Lear (1978)
20 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
24 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
48 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
26 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Penderecki SQ / Petrass

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
32 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
49 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
*50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)*
42 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
39 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
04 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
25 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
24 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
22 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
48 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
49 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
32 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
39 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
37 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
*57 Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)*
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
24 Reimann: Lear (1978)
20 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
24 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
48 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
26 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
147. Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
148. Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
149. Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
150. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
151. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
152. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
153. Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
154. Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
155. Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
156. Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
157. Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
158. Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
159. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
160. Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
32 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
49 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
39 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
04 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
25 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
24 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
22 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
48 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
49 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
32 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
39 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
37 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
24 Reimann: Lear (1978)
20 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
24 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
48 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
26 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After mmsbls

Berio / Coates

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
32 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
49 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Berio: Rendering (1989)
31 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
39 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
05 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
25 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
24 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
22 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
48 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
49 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
32 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
39 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
39 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
37 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
24 Reimann: Lear (1978)
20 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
24 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
48 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
26 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mahlerian

After GreenMamba

Birtwistle/Lutoslawski

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
32 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
49 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
39 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
05 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
25 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
24 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
22 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
48 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
49 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
32 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
39 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
37 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
24 Reimann: Lear (1978)
20 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
24 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
48 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
26 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After mahlerian

Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1) / Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
32 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
49 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
41 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
05 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
25 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
24 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
22 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
48 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
49 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
32 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
39 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
37 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
24 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
34 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
24 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
48 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
26 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## arpeggio

After Albert7:

Adams: Doctor Atomic /Rodrigo

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
49 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
41 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
05 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
25 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
24 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
22 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
48 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
49 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
32 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
39 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
37 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
24 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
24 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
48 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
26 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After arp:

*Reimann / Donatoni*

*Nominated*:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
49 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
41 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
05 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
49 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
24 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
22 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
48 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
49 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
32 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
39 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
37 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
26 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
24 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
48 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
11 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
26 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After ptr:

Corigliano / Takemitsu

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
49 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
41 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
05 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
51 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
24 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
22 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
48 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
49 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
32 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
39 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
37 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
26 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
24 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
48 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
26 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

After dogen:

Corigliano / Henze 5

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
49 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
41 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
05 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
53 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
24 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
22 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
48 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
50 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
32 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
39 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
37 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
26 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
24 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
38 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
48 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
26 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After SimonNZ

Salonen: Wing on Wing / Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (nom)

Nominated:
01 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991) - Cygnenoir (3 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
49 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
41 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
05 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
53 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
24 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
22 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
48 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
12 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
50 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
32 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
39 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
37 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
26 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
24 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
48 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
26 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After Cygnenoir

Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano / Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point"

Nominated:
01 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991) - Cygnenoir (3 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
51 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
41 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
05 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
53 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
24 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
22 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
48 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
50 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
32 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
39 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
37 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
26 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
24 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
20 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
48 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
12 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
26 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mahlerian

After BCG

Takemitsu/Shostakovich 14

Nominated:
01 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991) - Cygnenoir (3 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
51 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
41 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
05 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
53 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
24 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
22 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
48 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
50 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
32 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
39 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
37 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
26 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
24 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
48 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
26 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After mahlerian

eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007) / Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)

Nominated:
02 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991) - Cygnenoir, Albert7 (2 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
51 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
41 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
05 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
53 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
24 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
24 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
48 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
50 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
32 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
39 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
37 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
14 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
26 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
24 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
48 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
26 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After Albert7:

Schnittke: Requiem / Penderecki SQ

Nominated:
02 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991) - Cygnenoir, Albert7 (2 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
51 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
41 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
05 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
53 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
24 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
24 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
48 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
50 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
32 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
39 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
37 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
15 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
26 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
24 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
25 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
48 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
26 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After mmsbls

Corigliano / Lindberg

Nominated:
02 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991) - Cygnenoir, Albert7 (2 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
51 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
41 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
05 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
55 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
24 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
24 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
48 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
50 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
33 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
39 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
37 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
15 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
26 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
24 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
25 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
48 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
26 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After GreenMamba

Nono / Malec

Nominated:
02 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991) - Cygnenoir, Albert7 (2 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
33 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
51 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
41 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
05 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
53 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
24 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
24 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
48 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
50 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
32 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
40 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
39 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
15 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
26 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
24 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
25 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
48 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
26 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After GC

Dutilleux / Abrahamsen [Will hear "Correspondances" with Barbara Hannigan in the comming spring, highlight of my concert season!]

*Nominated*:
02 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991) - Cygnenoir, Albert7 (2 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
34 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
51 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
41 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
05 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
53 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
24 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
48 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
50 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
32 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
40 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
39 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
15 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
26 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
24 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
25 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
48 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
26 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After ptr

Cori / Pend SQ

Nominated:
02 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991) - Cygnenoir, Albert7 (2 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
34 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
51 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
41 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
05 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
55 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
24 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
48 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
50 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
32 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
40 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
39 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
26 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
24 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
25 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
48 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
26 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

My last votes were dropped. (Corigliano / Lindberg)

Nominated:
02 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991) - Cygnenoir, Albert7 (2 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
34 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
51 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
41 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
05 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
57 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
24 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
48 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
50 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
49 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
33 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
40 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
39 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
26 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
24 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
25 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
48 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
26 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

After GreenMamba:

Ligeti Clocks / Corigliano

Nominated:
02 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991) - Cygnenoir, Albert7 (2 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
34 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
51 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
41 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
05 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
*58 Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)*
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
24 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
48 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
50 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
*51 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)*
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
33 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
40 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
39 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
26 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
24 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
25 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
48 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
14 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
26 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
147. Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
148. Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
149. Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
150. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
151. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
152. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
153. Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
154. Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
155. Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
156. Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
157. Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
158. Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
159. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
160. Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
161. Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)


----------



## tdc

After SimonNZ

Takemitsu / Coates

Nominated:
02 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991) - Cygnenoir, Albert7 (2 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
34 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
51 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
42 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
41 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
06 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
24 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
48 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
50 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
51 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
33 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
40 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
39 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
26 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
24 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
25 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
48 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
26 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After tdc

Carter/Lindberg

Nominated:
02 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991) - Cygnenoir, Albert7 (2 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
34 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
51 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
44 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
41 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
06 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
24 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
48 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
50 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
51 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
34 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
40 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
39 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
26 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
24 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
25 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
48 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
26 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After nathanb:

Adams J / TIppett

Nominated:
02 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991) - Cygnenoir, Albert7 (2 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
34 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
51 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
44 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
41 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
06 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
24 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
48 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
50 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
51 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
34 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
40 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
39 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
26 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
24 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
25 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
48 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After mmsbls

Ligeti C&C / Abrahamsen

Nominated:
02 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991) - Cygnenoir, Albert7 (2 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
35 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
51 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
44 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
41 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
06 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
24 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
48 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
50 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
53 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
34 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
38 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
40 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
39 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
26 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
24 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
25 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
48 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

After GreenMamba 

Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds / MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie

Nominated:
02 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991) - Cygnenoir, Albert7 (2 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
35 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
51 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
44 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
41 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
06 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
24 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
48 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
50 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
55 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
34 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
39 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
40 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
39 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
26 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
24 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
25 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
48 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mahlerian

After StDior

Berio+Schubert/Adams

Nominated:
03 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991) - Cygnenoir, Albert7, Mahlerian (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
35 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
51 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
44 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
41 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
06 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
24 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
48 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
50 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
55 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
34 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
39 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
40 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
39 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
26 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
24 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
25 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
48 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After M

Henze S5 / Romitelli

Nominated:
03 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991) - Cygnenoir, Albert7, Mahlerian (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
35 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
51 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
44 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
41 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
06 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
24 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
48 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
52 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
55 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
34 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
39 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
40 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
39 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
26 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
25 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
25 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
48 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After dogen

Sciarrino (nom) / Carter

Nominated:
03 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991) - Cygnenoir, Albert7, Mahlerian (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)
02 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98) - GioCar (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
35 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
51 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
45 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
41 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
06 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
24 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
48 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
52 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
55 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
34 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
39 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
40 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
39 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
26 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
25 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
25 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
48 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After GC

*Julia Wolfe *- Arsenal of Democracy (nom) / *Ligeti*: Clocks and Clouds

*Nominated*:
03 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991) - Cygnenoir, Albert7, Mahlerian (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)
02 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98) - GioCar (3 more seconds needed)
02 Wolfe, Julia: Arsenal of Democracy (1993) - ptr (3 sec's)

*Seconded*:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
35 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
51 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
45 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
41 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
06 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
24 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
48 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
52 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
56 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
34 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
39 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
40 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
39 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
26 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
25 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
25 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
48 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After the master of the peanut butter market

eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007) / Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)

Nominated:
03 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991) - Cygnenoir, Albert7, Mahlerian (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)
02 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98) - GioCar (3 more seconds needed)
03 Wolfe, Julia: Arsenal of Democracy (1993) - ptr, Albert7 (2 sec's)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
35 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
51 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
45 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
41 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
06 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
26 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
48 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
52 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
56 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
34 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
39 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
40 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
39 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
26 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
25 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
25 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
43 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
48 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After Albert7

Ligeti Clocks / Schnittke S2


Nominated:
03 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991) - Cygnenoir, Albert7, Mahlerian (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)
02 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98) - GioCar (3 more seconds needed)
03 Wolfe, Julia: Arsenal of Democracy (1993) - ptr, Albert7 (2 sec's)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
35 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
51 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
45 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
41 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
06 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
26 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
48 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
52 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
58 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
34 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
39 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
40 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
39 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
26 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
25 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
25 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
44 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
48 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mahlerian

After dogen

Carter Double/Ligeti Clocks (enshrined?)

Nominated:
03 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991) - Cygnenoir, Albert7, Mahlerian (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)
02 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98) - GioCar (3 more seconds needed)
03 Wolfe, Julia: Arsenal of Democracy (1993) - ptr, Albert7 (2 sec's)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
35 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
51 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
47 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
41 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
06 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
26 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
48 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
*52 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)*
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
*59 Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)*
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
34 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
39 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
40 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
39 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
26 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
25 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
25 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
44 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
48 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
147. Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
148. Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
149. Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
150. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
151. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
152. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
153. Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
154. Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
155. Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
156. Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
157. Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
158. Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
159. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
160. Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
161. Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
162. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)

After Mahlerian

Sciarrino/Abrahamsen

Nominated:
03 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991) - Cygnenoir, Albert7, Mahlerian (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)
04 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98) - GioCar (3 more seconds needed)
03 Wolfe, Julia: Arsenal of Democracy (1993) - ptr, Albert7 (2 sec's)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
51 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
47 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
41 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
06 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
26 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
48 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
52 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
34 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
39 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
40 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
39 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
26 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
25 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
25 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
44 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
48 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After nathanb

Henze/Sciarrino

Nominated:
03 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991) - Cygnenoir, Albert7, Mahlerian (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)
05 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98) - GioCar, nathanb, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
03 Wolfe, Julia: Arsenal of Democracy (1993) - ptr, Albert7 (2 sec's)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
51 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
47 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
41 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
06 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
26 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
48 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
54 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
34 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
39 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
40 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
39 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
26 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
25 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
25 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
44 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
48 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After GM

Lindberg/Sciarrino (sec)

*Nominated*:
03 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991) - Cygnenoir, Albert7, Mahlerian (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)
03 Wolfe, Julia: Arsenal of Democracy (1993) - ptr, Albert7 (2 sec's)

*Seconded*:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
51 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
47 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
41 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
06 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
26 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
48 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
54 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
39 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
40 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
39 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
26 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
25 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
25 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
44 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
48 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Glass: Akhnaten / eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques

Nominated:
03 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991) - Cygnenoir, Albert7, Mahlerian (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)
03 Wolfe, Julia: Arsenal of Democracy (1993) - ptr, Albert7 (2 sec's)

Seconded:
41 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
51 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
47 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
41 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
06 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
50 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
54 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
39 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
40 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
39 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
26 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
25 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
25 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
44 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
48 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

After Cygnenoir:

Ablinger / Nono

Nominated:
03 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991) - Cygnenoir, Albert7, Mahlerian (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)
03 Wolfe, Julia: Arsenal of Democracy (1993) - ptr, Albert7 (2 sec's)

Seconded:
43 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
51 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
47 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
41 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
06 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
50 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
54 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
39 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
40 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
40 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
26 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
25 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
25 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
44 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
48 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After SimonNZ:

Henze S / Schnittke R

Nominated:
03 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991) - Cygnenoir, Albert7, Mahlerian (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)
03 Wolfe, Julia: Arsenal of Democracy (1993) - ptr, Albert7 (2 sec's)

Seconded:
43 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
51 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
47 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
41 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
06 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
50 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
56 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
39 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
40 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
40 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
26 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
25 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
44 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
48 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Ablinger / Romitelli

*Nominated*:
03 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991) - Cygnenoir, Albert7, Mahlerian (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)
03 Wolfe, Julia: Arsenal of Democracy (1993) - ptr, Albert7 (2 sec's)

*Seconded*:
45 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
51 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
47 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
41 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
06 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
50 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
56 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
39 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
40 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
40 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
26 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
26 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
26 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
44 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
48 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

After mmsbls:

Schnittke: Requiem / MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie

Nominated:
03 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991) - Cygnenoir, Albert7, Mahlerian (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen (2 more seconds needed)
03 Wolfe, Julia: Arsenal of Democracy (1993) - ptr, Albert7 (2 sec's)

Seconded:
45 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
51 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
47 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
41 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
06 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
50 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
56 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
40 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
40 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
40 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
26 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
26 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
28 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
44 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
48 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tdc

After StDior

Schnittke (sec) / Wolfe (sec)

Nominated:
03 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991) - Cygnenoir, Albert7, Mahlerian (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen, tdc (1 more second needed)
04 Wolfe, Julia: Arsenal of Democracy (1993) - ptr, Albert7, tdc (1 sec)

Seconded:
45 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
51 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
47 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
41 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
06 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
50 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
56 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
40 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
40 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
40 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
26 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
26 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
28 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
44 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
48 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After tdc

Henze S5 / Malec

Nominated:
03 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991) - Cygnenoir, Albert7, Mahlerian (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen, tdc (1 more second needed)
04 Wolfe, Julia: Arsenal of Democracy (1993) - ptr, Albert7, tdc (1 sec)

Seconded:
45 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
51 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
47 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
41 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
06 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
50 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
58 Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
40 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
41 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
40 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
26 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
26 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
28 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
44 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
48 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
147. Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
148. Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
149. Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
150. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
151. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
152. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
153. Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
154. Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
155. Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
156. Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
157. Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
158. Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
159. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
160. Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
161. Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
162. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
163. Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)


----------



## Guest

New Board


Nominated:
03 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991) - Cygnenoir, Albert7, Mahlerian (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen, tdc (1 more second needed)
04 Wolfe, Julia: Arsenal of Democracy (1993) - ptr, Albert7, tdc (1 sec)

Seconded:
45 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
51 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
47 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
41 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
06 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
50 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
40 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
41 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
40 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
26 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
26 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
28 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
44 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
48 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

After dogen: 

Manoury Fragments pour un portrait (nom) / Adams Klinghoffer

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998) SimonNZ (3 more seconds needed)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen, tdc (1 more second needed)
04 Wolfe, Julia: Arsenal of Democracy (1993) - ptr, Albert7, tdc (1 sec)

Seconded:
45 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
04 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
51 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
47 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
41 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
06 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
50 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
26 Henze: Requiem (1993)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
40 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
41 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
40 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
26 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
26 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
28 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
44 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
48 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After SimonNZ, knight from the lands below Voss...

Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1) / Henze: Requiem (1993)

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998) SimonNZ (3 more seconds needed)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen, tdc (1 more second needed)
04 Wolfe, Julia: Arsenal of Democracy (1993) - ptr, Albert7, tdc (1 sec)

Seconded:
45 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
04 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
51 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
47 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
43 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
06 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
50 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
40 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
41 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
40 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
26 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
26 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
28 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
44 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
48 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After Albert

Nono / Carter

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998) SimonNZ (3 more seconds needed)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen, tdc (1 more second needed)
04 Wolfe, Julia: Arsenal of Democracy (1993) - ptr, Albert7, tdc (1 sec)


Seconded:
45 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
04 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
51 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
48 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
43 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
06 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
50 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
40 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
41 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
42 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
26 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
26 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
28 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
44 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
48 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After Giocar

Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano / Shostakovich: Viola Sonata

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998) SimonNZ (3 more seconds needed)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen, tdc (1 more second needed)
04 Wolfe, Julia: Arsenal of Democracy (1993) - ptr, Albert7, tdc (1 sec)


Seconded:
45 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
04 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
53 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
48 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
43 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
06 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
50 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
40 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
41 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
42 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
26 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
26 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
28 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
44 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
49 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

@Bel

Re: Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano

Do you know about the 50% rule in the voting?


----------



## mmsbls

After BelCantoGuy:

Adams J, Schnittke R

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998) SimonNZ (3 more seconds needed)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen, tdc (1 more second needed)
04 Wolfe, Julia: Arsenal of Democracy (1993) - ptr, Albert7, tdc (1 sec)


Seconded:
45 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
04 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
53 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
48 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
43 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
06 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
50 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
19 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
40 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
41 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
42 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
26 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
26 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
29 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
44 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
49 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mahlerian

After mmsbls

Nono/Hindemith

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998) SimonNZ (3 more seconds needed)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen, tdc (1 more second needed)
04 Wolfe, Julia: Arsenal of Democracy (1993) - ptr, Albert7, tdc (1 sec)


Seconded:
45 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
04 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
53 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
48 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
43 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
06 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
50 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
40 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
41 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
44 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
26 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
26 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
29 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
44 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
49 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After Mahlerian

MacMillan / Wolfe

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998) SimonNZ (3 more seconds needed)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen, tdc (1 more second needed)

Seconded:
45 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
04 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
53 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
48 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
43 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
06 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
50 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
42 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
41 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
44 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
26 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
26 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
29 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
44 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
49 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
05 Wolfe, J.: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After GreenMamba

Wolfe / Manoury (sec)

*Nominated*:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998) SimonNZ; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen, tdc (1 more second needed)

*Seconded*:
45 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
04 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
53 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
48 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
43 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
06 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
50 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
42 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
41 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
44 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
46 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
26 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
26 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
29 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
44 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
49 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Wolfe, J.: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After ptr

Utrenja / Romitelli

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998) SimonNZ; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen, tdc (1 more second needed)

Seconded:
45 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
04 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
53 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
48 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
43 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
06 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
50 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
42 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
41 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
44 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
48 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
26 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
27 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
29 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
44 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
49 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Wolfe, J.: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After dogen

Glass: Akhnaten / Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian"

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998) SimonNZ; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen, tdc (1 more second needed)

Seconded:
45 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
04 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
53 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
48 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
43 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
06 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
52 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
42 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
41 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
44 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
48 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
26 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
27 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
29 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
49 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Wolfe, J.: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

After Cygnenoir:

Glass A / Reimann

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998) SimonNZ; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen, tdc (1 more second needed)

Seconded:
45 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
04 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
53 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
48 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
43 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
06 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
54 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
42 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
41 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
44 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
48 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
16 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
27 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
27 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
29 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
49 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Wolfe, J.: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After SimonNZ:

Schnittke R / Penderecki SQ

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998) SimonNZ; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen, tdc (1 more second needed)

Seconded:
45 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
04 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
53 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
48 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
43 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
06 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
54 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
42 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
41 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
44 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
48 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
27 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
27 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
31 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
49 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Wolfe, J.: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After mmsbls

Glass Akh / H. Radulescu Byzantine Prayer (1988) [another new nom!]

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998) - SimonNZ; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
01 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988) - GreenMamba (3 more seconds needed)
05 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982) - StDior, dogen, tdc (1 more second needed)

Seconded:
45 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
04 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
53 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
48 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
43 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
06 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
56 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
42 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
41 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
44 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
48 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
27 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
27 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
31 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
49 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
48 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Wolfe, J.: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After GM
Tavener / Schnittke CG2 (sec)


Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998) - SimonNZ; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
01 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988) - GreenMamba (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
45 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
04 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
53 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
48 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
43 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
06 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
56 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
42 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
41 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
44 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
48 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
27 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
27 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
31 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
49 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
50 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Wolfe, J.: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After MS

Radulescu / Manoury

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
04 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998) - SimonNZ; ptr, GioCar (1 more seconds needed)
03 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988) - GreenMamba, GioCar (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
45 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
04 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
53 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
48 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
43 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
06 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
56 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
42 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
41 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
44 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
48 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
27 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
27 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
31 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
49 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
50 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Wolfe, J.: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After GC

Romitelli / Radulescu

*Nominated*:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
04 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998) - SimonNZ; ptr, GioCar (1 more seconds needed)
04 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988) - GreenMamba; GioCar, ptr (2 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
45 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
04 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
53 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
48 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
43 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
06 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
56 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
42 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
41 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
44 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
48 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
27 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
31 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
49 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
50 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Wolfe, J.: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tdc

After ptr

Manoury / Radulescu

*Nominated*:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
45 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
04 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
53 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
48 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
43 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
06 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
56 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
42 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
41 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
06 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
44 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
48 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
05 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
27 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
31 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
49 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
50 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Wolfe, J.: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After tdc

Manoury / Schnittke CG

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
45 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
04 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
53 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
48 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
43 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
06 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
56 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
42 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
41 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
08 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
44 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
48 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
05 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
27 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
07 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
31 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
21 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
49 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
50 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Wolfe, J.: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mika

After dogen

Penderecki Shostakovich

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
45 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
04 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
53 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
48 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
43 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
06 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
56 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
42 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
41 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
06 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
44 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
50 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
05 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
27 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
06 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
31 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
49 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
50 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Wolfe, J.: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Trout

Adding in dogen's vote:

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
45 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
04 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
53 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
48 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
43 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
06 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
29 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
40 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
56 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
42 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
41 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
08 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
44 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
50 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
05 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
27 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
07 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
31 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
49 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
50 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Wolfe, J.: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

after Trout...

Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985) / Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
45 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
04 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
53 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
48 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
43 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
06 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
56 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
42 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
41 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
08 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
44 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
50 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
05 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
27 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
07 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
31 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
49 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
50 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Wolfe, J.: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

After Albert:

Radulescu / Glass A

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
45 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
04 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
53 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
*50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)*
48 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
43 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
06 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
*57 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)*
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
42 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
41 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
08 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
44 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
*50 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)*
17 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
07 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
27 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
07 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
31 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
49 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
*50 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)*
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Wolfe, J.: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
147. Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
148. Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
149. Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
150. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
151. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
152. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
153. Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
154. Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
155. Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
156. Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
157. Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
158. Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
159. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
160. Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
161. Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
162. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
163. Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
164. Glass: Akhnaten (1983)


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After SimonNZ:

Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" / Shostakovich: Viola Sonata

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
45 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
04 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
53 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
48 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
43 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
06 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
57 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
42 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
41 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
08 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
44 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
50 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
07 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
27 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
07 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
31 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
50 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
07 Wolfe, J.: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After Bel

would it be breaking any rules to give Coates 20 votes??!

Coates / Wolfe

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
45 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
04 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
53 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
33 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
48 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
43 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
08 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
57 Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
42 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
41 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
08 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
44 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
50 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
07 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
27 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
07 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
31 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
50 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
08 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

dogen said:


> After Bel
> 
> would it be breaking any rules to give Coates 20 votes??!


Yeah, I think so 

Aft Dog

Manoury / Birtwistle

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
45 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
04 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
53 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
48 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
43 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
08 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
42 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
41 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
44 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
50 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
07 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
27 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
07 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
31 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
50 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
08 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After GreenMamba:

Adams J / Schnittke R

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
45 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
04 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
53 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
48 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
43 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
08 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
42 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
41 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
10 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
44 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
50 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
07 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
27 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
07 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
32 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
50 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
08 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Manoury / Nono

*Nominated*:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
45 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
04 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
53 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
48 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
43 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
08 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
42 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
41 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
12 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
45 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
50 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
07 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
27 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
07 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
32 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
50 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
08 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## arpeggio

After ptr;

Gould/Adams: Doctor Atomic 

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
45 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
04 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
53 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
48 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
43 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
08 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
17 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
42 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
41 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
12 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
45 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
50 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
07 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
27 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
07 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
32 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
50 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
08 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After arpeggio
Schnittke requiem / Malec

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
45 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
04 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
53 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
48 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
43 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
08 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
17 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
42 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
42 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
12 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
45 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
50 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
07 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
27 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
07 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
34 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
45 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
50 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
08 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

After Moonlight:

Schnittke St Florian / Penderecki Utrenja

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
45 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
04 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
53 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
48 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
43 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
08 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
17 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
42 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
42 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
12 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
45 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
51 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
07 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
27 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
07 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
34 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
47 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
50 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
08 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After SimonNZ

Utrenja / Klinghoffer

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
45 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
53 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
48 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
43 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
08 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
17 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
42 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
42 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
12 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
45 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
53 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
07 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
27 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
07 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
34 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
47 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
16 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
50 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
08 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mahlerian

After Cygnenoir

Nono/Takemitsu

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
45 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
53 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
48 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
43 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
08 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
17 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
40 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
42 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
42 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
12 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
47 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
53 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
07 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
27 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
07 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
34 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
47 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
17 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
50 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
08 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After Mahlerian:

Adams J / Lustoslawski

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
45 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
44 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
53 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
48 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
43 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
08 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
17 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
42 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
42 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
42 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
12 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
47 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
53 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
07 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
27 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
07 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
34 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
47 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
17 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
50 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
08 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After mmsbls 

Coates / Young

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
45 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
44 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
53 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
48 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
43 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
10 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
17 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
42 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
42 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
42 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
12 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
47 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
53 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
07 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
27 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
07 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
34 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
47 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
17 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
50 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
08 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tortkis

after GreenMamba

Manoury / J. L. Adams

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
45 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
45 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
53 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
48 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
43 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
10 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
17 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
42 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
42 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
42 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
14 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
47 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
53 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
07 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
27 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
07 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
34 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
47 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
17 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
50 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
08 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

after tortkis

Utrenja / Coates

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
45 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
45 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
53 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
48 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
43 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
11 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
17 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
42 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
42 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
42 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
14 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
47 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
55 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
07 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
27 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
07 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
34 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
47 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
17 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
50 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
08 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

after dogen

Wolfe / Radulescu

*Nominated*:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
45 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
45 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
53 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
48 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
43 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
11 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
17 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
42 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
42 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
42 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
14 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
47 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
55 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
08 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
27 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
07 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
34 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
47 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
17 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
50 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

after ptr

Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" / MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
45 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
45 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
53 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
48 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
43 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
11 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
17 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
42 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
43 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
42 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
14 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
47 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
55 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
22 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
08 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
27 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
07 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
34 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
49 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
17 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
50 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After StDior
Persichetti band / Coates

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
45 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
45 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
53 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
48 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
43 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
12 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
17 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
42 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
43 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
42 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
14 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
47 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
55 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
24 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
08 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
27 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
07 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
34 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
49 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
17 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
50 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tdc

After MS

Persichetti band / Manoury

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
45 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
45 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
53 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
38 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
48 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
43 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
12 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
17 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
42 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
43 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
42 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
15 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
47 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
55 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
17 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
08 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
27 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
07 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
34 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
49 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
17 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
50 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

After tdc:

Utrenja / Britten

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
45 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
45 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
53 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
*50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)*
48 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
43 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
12 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
17 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
42 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
43 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
42 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
15 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
47 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
*57 Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)*
17 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
08 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
27 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
07 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
34 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
49 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
17 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
*50 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)*
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
147. Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
148. Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
149. Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
150. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
151. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
152. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
153. Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
154. Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
155. Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
156. Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
157. Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
158. Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
159. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
160. Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
161. Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
162. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
163. Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
164. Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
165. Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)


----------



## Guest

I take it 
53 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
is on the naughty step?


----------



## Guest

New Board

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
45 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
45 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
53 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
48 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
43 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
12 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
17 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
42 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
43 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
42 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
15 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
47 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
17 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
08 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
27 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
07 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
34 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
49 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
17 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
50 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After SimonNZ:

Coates / Penderecki: String Quartet No 3

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
45 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
45 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
53 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
48 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
43 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
14 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
17 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
42 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
43 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
42 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
15 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
47 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
18 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
08 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
27 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
07 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
34 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
49 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
17 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
50 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mahlerian

After dogen

Carter/Cerha

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
45 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
45 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
53 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
44 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
14 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
17 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
42 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
43 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
42 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
15 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
47 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
18 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
08 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
27 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
07 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
34 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
49 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
17 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
50 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After Mahlerian:

Adams J / Penderecki SQ

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
45 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
47 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
53 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
44 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
14 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
17 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
42 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
43 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
42 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
15 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
47 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
19 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
08 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
27 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
07 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
34 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
49 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
17 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
50 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

Is there anyone besides nathanb who regularly counts votes to determine the effective count of works? The last enshrinement assumed that Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano has an effective vote count of 50 or fewer. Since it's now in the "lead", it would be good to know the status.


----------



## GreenMamba

mmsbls said:


> Is there anyone besides nathanb who regularly counts votes to determine the effective count of works? The last enshrinement assumed that Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano has an effective vote count of 50 or fewer. Since it's now in the "lead", it would be good to know the status.


We are lost without our leader.

Auerbach had (and I believe still has) all but six points from two people. I'm not sure how those break out. But I think the complaint isn't about enforcement of the 50% rule, it's about the rule's inadequacy and some voter ID things.

I suspect eventually someone else will give her some points and she'll go through. Heck, I may do so myself. But I don't want the work to "squat" and force others to go all the way to 60.


----------



## Albert7

After mmsbls:

Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1) / Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
47 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
53 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
46 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
14 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
17 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
42 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
43 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
42 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
15 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
47 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
19 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
08 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
27 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
07 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
34 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
49 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
17 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
50 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After Albert7

Radulescu / Cerha

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
47 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
53 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
47 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
14 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
17 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
34 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
36 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
42 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
43 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
42 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
15 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
47 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
19 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
10 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
27 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
07 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
34 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
49 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
17 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
50 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mika

After GM

Ligeti Lindberg

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
47 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
53 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
47 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
14 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
17 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
36 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
42 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
43 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
42 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
15 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
47 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
19 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
10 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
27 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
07 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
34 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
49 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
06 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
17 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
50 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Ligeti / Sciarrino

*Nominated*:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
47 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
53 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
47 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
14 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
27 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
17 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
42 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
43 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
42 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
15 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
47 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
19 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
10 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
27 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
07 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
34 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
49 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
07 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
17 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
50 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Tavener: Song for Athene / Crumb: Makrokosmos

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
47 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
53 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
47 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
14 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
28 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
17 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
42 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
43 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
42 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
15 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
47 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
19 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
10 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
27 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
07 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
34 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
49 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
07 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
17 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
52 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After Cygnenoir

Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano / Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
47 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
55 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
47 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
14 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
28 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
17 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
42 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
43 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
42 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
15 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
47 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
19 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
10 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
27 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
07 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
34 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
49 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
07 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
17 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
52 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

A quick summary of voting for Auerbach.

6 members have voted for that work. The vote totals are:

25, 24, 3, 3, 1, 1 

for a total of 57. The work is listed as having a total of 55 because one of Albert7's votes was not included.


----------



## SimonNZ

The problem, as I'm sure you're only too aware, is that that's really 

49, 3, 3, 1, 1

The fact that a new, and supposedly mature member has chosen to remain mute on this subject, as has the younger member, despite despite questions addressed directly to him, seems to only reinforce this.

So what's the harm of just letting the Auerbach go through? Its the other power-votings that will and indeed are following behind.

From your figures above the effective total looks to me like 16.


----------



## SimonNZ

After Albert2:

Taverner / Sciarrino

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
47 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
55 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
47 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
14 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
28 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
17 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
42 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
43 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
42 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
15 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
47 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
19 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
10 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
27 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
07 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
34 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
49 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
08 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
17 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
54 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tdc

After SimonNZ

Reimann / Takemitsu

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
47 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
55 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
47 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
14 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
28 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
17 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
42 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
43 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
42 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
15 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
47 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
19 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
10 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
07 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
34 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
49 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
08 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
18 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
54 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After tdc


Lutoslawski / Manoury

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
47 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
55 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
47 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
14 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
28 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
17 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
44 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
43 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
42 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
16 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
47 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
19 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
10 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
07 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
34 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
49 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
08 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
18 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
54 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After D

Manoury / Crumb

*Nominated*:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
47 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
55 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
47 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
14 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
29 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
26 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
17 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
44 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
43 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
42 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
47 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
19 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
10 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
07 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
34 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
49 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
08 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
18 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
54 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After ptr

Donatoni / Radulescu

Nominated:
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
47 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
55 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
47 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
14 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
29 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
28 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
17 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
44 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
43 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
42 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
47 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
19 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
11 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
07 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
34 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
49 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
08 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
18 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
54 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After GioCar

Cage (nom) / Tavener

Nominated:
02 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir (3 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
47 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
55 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
47 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
14 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
29 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
28 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
17 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
44 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
43 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
42 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
47 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
19 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
23 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
11 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
07 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
34 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
49 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
08 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
18 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
55 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969


----------



## Guest

After Cyg

Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 / Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 

Nominated:
02 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir (3 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
47 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
55 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
47 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
14 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
29 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
28 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
17 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
44 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
43 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
42 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
47 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
19 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
11 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
09 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
34 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
49 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
08 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
18 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
55 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969


----------



## GreenMamba

After dogen

Lutosławski / Donatoni

Nominated:
02 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir (3 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
47 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
55 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
47 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
14 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
29 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
29 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
17 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
46 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
43 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
42 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
47 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
19 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
11 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
09 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
34 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
49 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
08 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
18 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
55 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After GreenMamba:

Adams J / Schnittke R


Nominated:
02 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir (3 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
55 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
47 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
14 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
29 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
29 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
17 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
46 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
43 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
42 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
47 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
19 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
11 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
09 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
35 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
49 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
08 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
18 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
55 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Malec / Radulescu

*Nominated*:
02 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir (3 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
55 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
47 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
14 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
29 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
29 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
17 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
46 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
43 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
47 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
19 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
12 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
09 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
35 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
49 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
08 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
18 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
55 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

After ptr:

Tavener / Reich

Nominated:
02 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir (3 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
55 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
*50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)*
47 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
14 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
29 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
29 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
17 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
46 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
43 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
47 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
19 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
13 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
09 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
35 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
49 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
08 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
*50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)*
18 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
*57 Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)*
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
147. Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
148. Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
149. Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
150. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
151. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
152. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
153. Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
154. Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
155. Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
156. Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
157. Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
158. Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
159. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
160. Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
161. Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
162. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
163. Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
164. Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
165. Penderecki: Utrenja (1971) 
166. Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)


----------



## ptr

After Si:

Cage / Cage (sec)

*Nominated*:
03 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
55 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
47 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
14 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
29 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
29 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
17 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
46 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
43 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
18 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
47 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
19 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
13 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
09 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
35 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
49 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
08 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
18 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After p

Manoury / Sciarrino

Nominated:
03 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
55 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
47 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
14 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
29 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
29 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
17 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
46 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
43 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
47 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
19 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
13 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
09 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
35 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
49 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
09 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
18 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

After GioCar 

Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 / MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie

Nominated:
03 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
55 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
47 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
14 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
29 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
29 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
17 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
46 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
47 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
19 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
13 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
35 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
49 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
09 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
18 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After StDior

Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) / Reich: The Cave (1993)

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
55 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
47 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
14 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
29 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
29 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
17 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
46 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
47 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
19 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
14 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
35 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
49 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
09 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
18 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After Albert7

55 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano / Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point"

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
05 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
57 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
47 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
14 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
29 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
29 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
46 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
47 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
19 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
14 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
35 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
49 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
09 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
18 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

Some people never learn.


----------



## Cygnenoir

After AuerbachGuy

SchuBerio / Adams Klinghoffer

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
57 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
47 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
14 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
29 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
29 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
26 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
46 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
47 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
19 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
14 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
35 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
49 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
09 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
18 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After Cygnenoir

Carter / Dutilleux

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
57 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
52 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
47 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
14 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
29 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
29 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
27 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
46 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
47 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
19 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
14 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
35 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
49 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
09 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
18 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After GioCar

Carter / Hartmann

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
57 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
54 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
47 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
14 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
29 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
29 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
27 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
46 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
47 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
19 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
14 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
35 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
49 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
09 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
18 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After Green

Penderecki SQ / Coates

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
57 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
54 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
47 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
15 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
29 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
29 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
27 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
46 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
47 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
21 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
14 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
35 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
49 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
09 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
18 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After dogen
Luto / Schnittke Requiem

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
57 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
54 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
47 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
15 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
29 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
29 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
27 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
48 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
47 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
21 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
14 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
36 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
49 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
09 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
18 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

After dogen:

Romitelli / Schnittke St. Florian

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
57 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
54 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
47 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
15 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
29 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
29 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
27 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
46 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
47 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
21 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
14 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
31 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
35 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
50 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
09 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
18 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Combining votes:

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
57 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
54 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
47 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
15 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
29 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
29 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
27 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
48 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
20 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
47 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
21 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
14 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
31 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
36 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
50 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
09 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
18 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

_oops, sorry...forgot to check_


----------



## tdc

After MS/SimonNZ

Manoury / Carter

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
57 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
55 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
47 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
15 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
29 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
29 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
27 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
48 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
47 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
21 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
14 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
31 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
36 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
50 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
09 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
18 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

after tdc:

Schnittke R / Penderecki SQ

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
57 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
55 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
47 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
15 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
29 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
29 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
27 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
48 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
47 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
22 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
12 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
14 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
31 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
38 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
50 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
09 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
18 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

after mmsbls

Nono / Radulescu

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
57 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
55 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
47 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
15 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
29 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
29 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
27 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
20 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
48 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
49 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
22 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
14 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
31 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
38 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
50 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
09 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
18 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After GC
Hindemith / Shost P&F

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
57 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
55 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
47 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
15 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
29 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
29 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
27 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
48 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
49 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
22 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
24 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
14 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
31 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
38 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
50 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
09 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
18 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mika

After MS

Schnittke Penderecki

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
57 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
55 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
47 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
15 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
29 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
29 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
27 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
48 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
49 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
22 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
25 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
13 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
14 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
31 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
38 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
52 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
09 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
18 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

After Mika:

Radulescu / Lutoslawski

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
57 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
55 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
47 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
15 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
29 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
29 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
27 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
49 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
22 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
49 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
22 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
25 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
14 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
31 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
38 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
52 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
09 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
18 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After Si:

Manoury / Cerha

*Nominated*:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
57 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
55 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
48 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
15 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
29 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
29 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
27 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
49 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
24 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
49 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
22 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
25 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
14 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
31 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
38 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
52 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
09 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
18 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After ptr

Carter / Dutilleux

*Nominated*:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
57 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
57 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
48 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
15 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
29 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
29 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
49 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
24 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
49 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
22 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
25 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
14 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
31 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
38 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
52 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
09 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
18 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
10 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After green

Carter / Arsenal

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
57 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
39 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
59 Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
48 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
15 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
29 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
29 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
49 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
24 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
49 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
22 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
25 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
14 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
31 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
38 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
52 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
09 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
18 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

If Carter is enshrined could someone oblige?....


----------



## GioCar

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
147. Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
148. Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
149. Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
150. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
151. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
152. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
153. Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
154. Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
155. Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
156. Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
157. Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
158. Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
159. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
160. Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
161. Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
162. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
163. Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
164. Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
165. Penderecki: Utrenja (1971) 
166. Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
167. Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)

After dogen

Britten / Donatoni

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
57 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective? less than 40?)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
41 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
48 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
15 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
29 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
49 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
24 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
49 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
22 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
25 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
14 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
31 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
38 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
52 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
09 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
18 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After Giocar

Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1) / Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
57 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective? less than 40?)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
41 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
15 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
29 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
27 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
38 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
49 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
24 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
49 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
22 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
25 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
14 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
31 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
38 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
53 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
09 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
18 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Albert
Ligeti LGM / Henze

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
57 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective? less than 40?)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
41 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
15 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
29 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
28 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
49 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
24 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
49 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
22 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
25 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
14 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
31 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
38 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
53 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
09 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
18 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

After Moonlight:

Nono / Britten

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
57 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective? less than 40?)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
15 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
29 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
28 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
49 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
24 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
51 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
22 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
25 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
14 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
31 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
38 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
53 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
09 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
18 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After SimonNZ

Donatoni / Radulescu

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
57 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective? less than 40?)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
15 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
29 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
28 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
49 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
24 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
51 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
22 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
25 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
14 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
31 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
38 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
53 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
09 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
18 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After Mamba verde

Manoury / Romitelli

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
57 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective? less than 40?)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
15 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
29 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
28 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
49 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
26 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
51 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
22 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
25 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
14 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
38 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
53 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
09 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
18 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After GioCar

Takemitsu / Henze

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
57 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective? less than 40?)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
15 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
29 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
27 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
49 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
26 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
51 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
22 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
25 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
14 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
38 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
53 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
09 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

after dogen

eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn / Reich

*Nominated*:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
57 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective? less than 40?)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
15 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
29 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
29 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
49 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
26 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
51 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
22 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
25 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
15 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
38 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
53 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
09 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tdc

After ptr

Takemitsu (nom) / Gubaidulina (nom)

*Nominated*:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994) - tdc (3 more seconds needed)
01 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987) - tdc (3 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
57 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective? less than 40?)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
15 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
29 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
30 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
29 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
49 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
26 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
51 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
22 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
25 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
15 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
38 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
53 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
09 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tortkis

after tdc

Young / Donatoni

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994) - tdc (3 more seconds needed)
01 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987) - tdc (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
06 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
57 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective? less than 40?)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
15 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
29 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
31 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
29 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
49 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
26 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
51 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
22 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
25 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
15 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
38 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
53 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
09 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
27 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After tortkis
Adams Klinghoffer / Tippett

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994) - tdc (3 more seconds needed)
01 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987) - tdc (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
57 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective? less than 40?)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
15 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
29 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
31 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
29 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
49 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
26 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
51 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
22 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
25 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
15 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
38 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
53 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
09 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
28 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

After MoonlightSonata
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" / Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994) - tdc (3 more seconds needed)
01 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987) - tdc (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
57 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective? less than 40?)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
15 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
29 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
31 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
29 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
49 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
26 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
51 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
22 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
25 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
15 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
11 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
38 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
55 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
09 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
22 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
29 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## contra7

After StDior
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 / Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994) - tdc (3 more seconds needed)
01 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987) - tdc (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
57 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective? less than 40?)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
15 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
29 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
31 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
29 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
49 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
26 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
51 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
22 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
25 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
15 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
15 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
12 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
38 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
55 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
09 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
24 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
29 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

After StDior:

Takemitsu / Gubaidulina

(and adding in GreenMamba's votes)

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
04 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994) - tdc, SimonNZ (2 more seconds needed)
02 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987) - tdc, SimonNZ (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
57 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective? less than 40?)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
15 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
29 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
33 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
29 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
49 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
26 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
51 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
22 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
25 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
15 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
12 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
38 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
55 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
09 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
24 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
29 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After SimonNZ

Schnittke St. Florian / Takemitsu (sec)

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
05 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994) - tdc, SimonNZ, Cygnenoir (1 more second needed)
02 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987) - tdc, SimonNZ (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
57 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective? less than 40?)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
15 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
29 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
33 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
29 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
30 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
49 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
26 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
51 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
22 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
25 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
15 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
12 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
38 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
57 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
09 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
24 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
29 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After Cygnenoir

Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) / Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
05 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994) - tdc, SimonNZ, Cygnenoir (1 more second needed)
02 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987) - tdc, SimonNZ (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
59 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective? less than 40?)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
15 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
29 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
33 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
29 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
31 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
49 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
26 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
51 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
22 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
25 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
15 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
12 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
38 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
57 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
09 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
24 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
29 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After AlbertGuy:

Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" / Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (final sec)

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987) - tdc, SimonNZ (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
59 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective? less than 40?)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
15 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
29 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
33 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
29 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
31 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
49 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
26 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
51 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
22 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
25 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
15 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
12 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
38 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
59 Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
09 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
24 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
06 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
29 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
147. Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
148. Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
149. Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
150. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
151. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
152. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
153. Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
154. Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
155. Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
156. Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
157. Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
158. Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
159. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
160. Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
161. Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
162. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
163. Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
164. Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
165. Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
166. Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
167. Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
168. Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)


----------



## Guest

New Board


Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987) - tdc, SimonNZ (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
59 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective less than 40?)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
15 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
29 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
33 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
29 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
31 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
49 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
26 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
51 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
22 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
25 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
15 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
12 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
38 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
09 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
24 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
06 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
29 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mahlerian

After dogen

Takemitsu/Shostakovich

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987) - tdc, SimonNZ (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
46 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
59 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective less than 40?)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
15 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
29 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
33 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
29 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
31 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
49 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
26 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
51 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
22 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
25 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
15 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
12 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
38 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
09 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
25 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
08 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
29 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After Mahlerian

Coates / Ablinger

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987) - tdc, SimonNZ (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
47 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
59 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective less than 40?)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
17 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
29 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
33 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
29 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
31 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
49 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
26 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
51 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
22 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
25 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
15 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
12 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
38 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
09 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
25 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
08 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
29 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After GreenMamba

Gubaidulina / Nono

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
04 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987) - tdc, SimonNZ, GioCar (1 more second needed)

Seconded:
47 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
59 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective less than 40?)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
17 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
29 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
33 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
29 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
31 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
49 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
26 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
52 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
22 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
25 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
15 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
12 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
38 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
09 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
25 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
08 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
29 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After Gio

Shostakovich: Viola Sonata / Gubaidulina (sac)

*Nominated*:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
47 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
59 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective less than 40?)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
17 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
29 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
33 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
29 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
31 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
05 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
49 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
26 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
52 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
22 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
25 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
15 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
12 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
38 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
09 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
25 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
52 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
08 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
29 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After ptr:

Adams J / Penderecki SQ

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)


Seconded:
47 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
59 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective less than 40?)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
17 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
29 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
33 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
29 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
31 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
05 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
49 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
26 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
52 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
23 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
25 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
15 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
12 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
38 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
09 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
25 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
52 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
08 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
29 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After mms
Takemitsu garden / Crumb

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)


Seconded:
47 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
59 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective less than 40?)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
17 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
33 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
29 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
31 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
24 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
05 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
49 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
26 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
52 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
23 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
25 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
15 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
12 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
38 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
09 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
25 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
52 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
09 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
29 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

After Moonlight:

Ginastera / Lutoslawski

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)


Seconded:
47 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
59 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective less than 40?)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
17 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
33 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
29 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
31 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
26 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
05 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
37 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
50 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
26 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
52 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
23 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
25 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
15 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
12 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
38 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
09 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
25 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
52 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
09 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
29 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After Simon

Shost VS / Lindberg

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)


Seconded:
47 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
59 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective less than 40?)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
17 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
33 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
29 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
31 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
26 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
05 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
50 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
26 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
52 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
23 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
25 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
15 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
12 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
38 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
09 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
25 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
54 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
09 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
29 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After GM

Nono / Gubaidulina

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
47 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
59 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective less than 40?)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
17 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
33 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
29 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
31 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
26 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
06 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
50 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
26 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
54 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
23 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
25 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
15 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
12 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
38 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
09 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
25 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
54 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
09 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
29 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tdc

After GioCar

Manoury / Penderecki SQ 3

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
47 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
59 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective less than 40?)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
17 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
33 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
29 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
31 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
26 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
06 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
50 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
28 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
54 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
24 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
25 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
15 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
12 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
38 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
09 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
25 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
54 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
09 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
29 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After tdc

Pend / Gub SQ 3s

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
47 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
59 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective less than 40?)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
17 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
33 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
29 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
31 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
26 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
07 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
50 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
28 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
54 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
26 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
25 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
15 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
12 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
38 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
09 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
25 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
54 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
09 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
29 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After dogen
Schnittke CG2 / Coates


Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
47 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
59 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective less than 40?)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
18 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
33 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
29 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
31 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
26 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
07 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
50 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
28 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
54 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
26 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
25 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
15 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
38 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
09 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
25 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
54 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
09 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
29 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After MS

Sciarrino / Gubaidulina

*Nominated*:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
47 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
59 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective less than 40?)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
18 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
33 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
29 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
31 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
26 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
08 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
50 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
28 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
54 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
26 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
25 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
16 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
15 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
38 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
11 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
25 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
54 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
09 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
29 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

After ptr:

Radulescu / Ablinger

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
48 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
59 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective less than 40?)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
18 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
33 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
29 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
31 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
26 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
08 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
50 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
28 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
54 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
26 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
25 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
18 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
15 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
38 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
11 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
25 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
54 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
09 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
29 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After SimonNZ:

Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962) / Reich: The Cave (1993)

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
48 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
59 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective less than 40?)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
18 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
33 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
29 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
31 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
26 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
08 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
50 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
44 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
28 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
54 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
26 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
25 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
18 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
16 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
38 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
11 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
25 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
54 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
09 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
29 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After A:

Malec / Schnittke: Requiem

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
48 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
59 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective less than 40?)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
18 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
33 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
29 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
31 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
26 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
08 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
50 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
46 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
28 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
54 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
26 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
25 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
18 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
16 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
39 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
11 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
25 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
54 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
20 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
09 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
29 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mahlerian

After dogen

Nono/Takemitsu Stanza II

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
48 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
59 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective less than 40?)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
18 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
33 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
29 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
31 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
26 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
08 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
50 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
46 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
28 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
56 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
26 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
25 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
18 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
16 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
39 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
11 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
25 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
54 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
09 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
29 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After Mahlerian

Wolfe / Gubaidulina

*Nominated*:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
48 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
59 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective less than 40?)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
18 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
33 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
29 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
31 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
26 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
09 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
50 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
46 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
28 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
56 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
26 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
25 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
18 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
16 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
39 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
11 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
25 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
54 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
09 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
29 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After ptr

Lutoslawski Cello / Donatoni

*Nominated*:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
48 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
59 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective less than 40?)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
18 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
29 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
31 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
26 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
09 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
52 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
46 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
28 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
56 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
26 Penderecki: String Quartet No 3 (2008)
25 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
18 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
16 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
40 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
39 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
11 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
25 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
54 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
09 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
29 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After GreenMamba

Salonen / Penderecki Symphony No. 1

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
48 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
59 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective less than 40?)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
18 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
29 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
31 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
26 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
09 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
52 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
46 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
28 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
56 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
26 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
18 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
16 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
42 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
39 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
11 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
25 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
54 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
21 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
09 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
29 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Cygne
Shost viola / Takemitsu Stanza

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
48 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
59 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective less than 40?)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
18 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
29 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
31 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
26 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
09 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
52 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
46 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
28 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
56 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
26 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
18 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
16 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
42 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
39 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
11 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
25 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
56 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
09 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
29 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After MoonlightSonata:

Schnittke R / Penderecki SQ

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
48 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
59 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective less than 40?)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
18 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
29 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
31 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
26 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
09 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
52 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
46 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
28 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
56 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
27 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
18 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
16 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
35 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
42 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
41 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
11 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
25 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
56 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
09 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
29 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

After mmsbls:

Gubaidulina / Rodrigo

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
48 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
59 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective less than 40?)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
18 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
29 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
31 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
26 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
11 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
52 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
46 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
28 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
56 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
27 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
18 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
16 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
42 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
41 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
11 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
25 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
56 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
09 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
29 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After SimonNZ:

Shostakovich: Viola Sonata / Shostakovich: Symphony #14

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
48 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
59 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective less than 40?)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
18 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
29 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
31 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
26 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
11 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
52 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
46 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
28 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
56 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
27 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
18 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
16 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
42 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
41 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
11 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
58 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
22 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
09 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
29 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tdc

After BcG

Takemitsu S II / Radulescu

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
48 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
59 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective less than 40?)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
18 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
28 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
29 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
31 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
26 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
11 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
52 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
46 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
28 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
56 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
27 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
19 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
16 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
42 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
25 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
41 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
11 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
58 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
09 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
29 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After tdc

Schaeffer/Henry / Dutilleux

*Nominated*:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
48 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
59 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective less than 40?)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
18 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
29 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
29 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
31 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
26 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
11 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
52 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
46 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
28 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
56 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
27 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
19 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
16 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
42 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
27 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
41 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
11 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
58 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
09 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
29 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After ptr

Dutilleux / Sciarrino

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
48 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
59 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective less than 40?)
42 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
18 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
31 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
29 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
31 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
26 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
11 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
52 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
46 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
28 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
56 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
27 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
19 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
16 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
42 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
27 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
41 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
12 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
58 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
09 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
29 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After GC
Berio / Schnittke requiem


Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
48 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
59 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective less than 40?)
44 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
18 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
31 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
29 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
31 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
26 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
11 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
52 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
46 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
28 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
56 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
27 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
19 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
16 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
42 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
27 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
42 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
12 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
58 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
09 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
29 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After Moon

Coates / Lutoslawski


Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
48 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
59 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective less than 40?)
44 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
20 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
31 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
29 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
31 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
26 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
11 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
53 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
46 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
28 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
56 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
27 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
19 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
16 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
42 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
27 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
42 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
12 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
58 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
09 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
29 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tortkis

after dogen

Finnissy: English Country Tunes / Manoury

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
48 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
59 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective less than 40?)
44 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
20 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
31 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
29 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
33 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
26 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
11 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
53 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
46 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
29 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
56 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
27 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
19 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
16 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
42 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
27 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
42 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
12 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
58 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
09 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
29 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

after tortkis 

Cerha: Spiegel / Salonen: Wing On Wing

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
48 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
59 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective less than 40?)
44 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
52 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
20 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
31 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
29 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
33 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
26 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
11 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
53 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
46 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
29 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
56 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
27 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
19 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
16 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
27 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
42 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
12 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
58 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
09 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
29 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

After StDior

Nono / Tippett

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
48 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
59 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective less than 40?)
44 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
52 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
20 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
31 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
29 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
33 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
42 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
26 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
11 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
53 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
46 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
29 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
58 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
27 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
19 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
16 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
27 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
42 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
12 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
58 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
09 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
30 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After SimonNZ

Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano / Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
48 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
61 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective less than 40?)
44 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
53 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
20 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
31 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
29 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
33 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
26 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
11 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
53 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
46 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
29 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
58 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
27 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
19 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
16 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
27 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
42 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
12 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
35 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
58 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
09 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
30 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After BelCantoguy:

Adams J / Tippett

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
48 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
53 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
61 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective less than 40?)
44 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
53 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
20 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
31 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
29 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
33 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
26 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
11 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
53 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
46 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
29 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
58 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
27 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
19 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
16 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
27 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
42 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
12 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
35 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
58 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
09 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
31 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mahlerian

After mmsbls

Hartmann/Gubaidulina

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
48 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
53 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
61 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective less than 40?)
44 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
53 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
20 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
31 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
29 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
33 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
26 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
12 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
46 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
53 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
46 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
29 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
58 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
27 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
19 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
16 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
27 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
42 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
12 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
35 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
58 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
09 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
31 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After Mahlerian

Gubaidulina / Manoury

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
48 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
53 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
61 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective less than 40?)
44 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
53 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
20 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
31 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
29 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
33 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
26 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
14 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
46 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
53 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
46 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
58 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
27 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
19 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
16 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
27 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
42 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
12 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
35 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
58 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
09 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
31 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

In case any one wonders...no more votes from me under current rules.


----------



## GreenMamba

After GioCar

Hartmann / Radulescu

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
48 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
53 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
61 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective less than 40?)
44 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
53 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
20 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
31 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
29 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
33 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
26 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
14 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
53 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
46 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
58 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
27 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
16 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
27 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
42 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
12 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
35 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
58 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
24 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
09 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
31 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## joen_cph

This thread and its results, as well as its sister thread, are of interest to others than just voters. 
Unfortunately I haven´t been able to participate, especially due to the listening and voting requirements implied.

Where are the results so far?

I wonder whether some sort of _a recapitulation of the resulting list so far _ could take place, in a way that was easy to find for everyone popping in in the thread - for example with a page reference to the resulting list, given at certain intervals, or the like.


----------



## GreenMamba

joen_cph said:


> This thread and its results, as well as its sister thread, are of interest to others than just voters.
> Unfortunately I haven´t been able to participate, especially due to the listening and voting requirements implied.
> 
> Where are the results so far?
> 
> I wonder whether some sort of _a recapitulation of the resulting list so far _ could take place, in a way that was easy to find for everyone popping in in the thread - for example with a page reference to the resulting list, given at certain intervals, or the like.


The enshrinement list is repeated each time we have a new entrant. Right now, we're experiencing a bit of a dry spell for new entries.

Scroll down this page though (post 4268)
http://www.talkclassical.com/37569-tc-top-recommended-post-285.html


----------



## joen_cph

Thank you. I copied that list into a g-mail draft, for a start, for personal use.


----------



## Guest

joen_cph said:


> Thank you. I copied that list into a g-mail draft, for a start, for personal use.


There's a direct link between this list and the health of my bank account!


----------



## joen_cph

Luckily, I already own a good deal of the works, it´s the listening in detail that can be required.
As regards LICHT, acquiring it at the current price is out of the question - Brilliant Classics, step in!


----------



## SimonNZ

_yeah...there needs to be a plan for dealing with this bunch-up in the 50s
_
After GreenMamba:

Takemitsu / Takemitsu

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
48 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
53 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
61 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective less than 40?)
44 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
53 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
20 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
31 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
29 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
33 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
26 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
14 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
53 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
46 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
58 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
27 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
16 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
27 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
42 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
12 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
35 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
58 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
26 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
10 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
31 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After SimonNZ

Reich / eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
48 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
53 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
61 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective less than 40?)
44 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
53 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
20 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
31 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
33 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
26 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
14 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
53 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
46 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
58 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
27 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
18 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
27 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
42 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
12 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
35 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
58 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
26 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
10 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
31 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

I'm applying the -1 rule. If this is not yet fully agreed, feel free to amend my vote.

After Cygnenoir

Nono / Britten / Auerbach -1

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
48 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
53 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
60 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective less than 40?)
44 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
53 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
20 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
31 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
33 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
26 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
14 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
53 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
46 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
60 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
27 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
18 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
32 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
27 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
42 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
12 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
35 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
58 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
26 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
10 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
31 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After Giovanni the forbearer (I will minus as well)

Romitelli / Gubaidulina / Auerbach -1

*Nominated*:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
48 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
53 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
59 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective less than 40?)
44 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
53 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
20 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
31 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
33 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
26 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
15 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
53 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
46 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
60 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
27 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
18 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
27 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
42 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
12 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
35 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
58 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
26 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
10 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
31 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

After ptr:

Nono / Gubaidulina / -1 Shosty Viola

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
48 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
53 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
59 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective less than 40?)
44 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
53 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
20 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
31 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
33 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
26 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
16 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
53 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
46 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
62 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
27 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
18 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
27 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
42 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
12 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
35 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
57 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
26 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
10 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
31 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After Simon:

Finnissy: Red Earth / Gubaidulina / -1 Auerbach 


Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
48 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
53 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
58 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective less than 40?)
44 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
53 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
20 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
31 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
35 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
26 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
17 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
53 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
46 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
62 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
27 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
18 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
27 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
42 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
12 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
35 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
57 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
26 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
10 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
31 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After dogen
Ablinger / Finissy RE (no -1)


Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
50 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
53 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
58 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective less than 40?)
44 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
53 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
20 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
31 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
36 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
26 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
17 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
53 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
46 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
62 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
27 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
18 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
36 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
27 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
42 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
12 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
35 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
57 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
26 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
10 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
31 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tdc

After MS

Rodrigo / Finnissy RE (no -1)

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
50 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
53 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
58 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) (effective less than 40?)
44 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
53 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
20 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
31 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
37 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
26 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
17 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
53 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
46 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
62 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
27 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
18 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
27 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
42 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
12 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
35 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
57 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
26 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
10 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
31 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After tdc

Nono / Coates / Auerbach -1

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
50 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
53 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
* 57 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
* 44 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
53 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
21 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
31 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
37 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
26 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
17 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
53 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
46 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
* 64 Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
* 27 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
18 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
27 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
42 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
12 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
35 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
57 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
26 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
10 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
31 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
147. Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
148. Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
149. Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
150. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
151. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
152. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
153. Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
154. Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
155. Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
156. Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
157. Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
158. Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
159. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
160. Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
161. Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
162. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
163. Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
164. Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
165. Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
166. Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
167. Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
168. Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
170. Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)


----------



## Guest

New Board

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
50 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
53 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
57 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
53 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
21 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
31 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
37 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
26 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
17 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
53 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
46 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
27 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
18 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
27 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
42 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
12 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
35 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
26 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
57 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
26 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
10 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
31 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## BelCantoGuy

after dogen

Shostakovich: Symphony #14 / Shostakovich: Viola Sonata

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
50 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
53 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
57 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
53 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
21 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
31 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
37 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
26 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
17 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
53 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
46 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
27 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
18 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
27 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
42 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
12 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
35 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
58 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
26 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
10 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
31 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

after BelCantoGuy

Tippett / Malec / VW -1

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
50 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
53 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
57 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
53 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
21 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
31 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
37 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
26 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
17 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
40 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
53 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
47 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
27 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
18 Reich: The Cave (1993)
29 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
27 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
42 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
12 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
35 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
58 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
26 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
10 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
33 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

after JohnnyC

Ligeti / Reimann / Auerbach -1

*Nominated*:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
50 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
53 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
56 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
53 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
21 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
31 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
37 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
26 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
17 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
42 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
53 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
47 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
27 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
18 Reich: The Cave (1993)
30 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
27 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
42 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
12 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
35 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
58 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
26 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
10 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
33 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

after ptr

Ocean / Coates Shosta VS -1

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
50 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
55 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
56 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
53 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
31 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
37 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
26 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
17 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
42 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
53 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
47 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
27 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
18 Reich: The Cave (1993)
30 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
27 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
42 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
12 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
35 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
57 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
26 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
10 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
33 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

After dogen:

Adams Ocean / Dutilleux / Shosty Viola -1

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
50 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
57 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
56 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
53 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
32 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
37 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
26 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
17 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
42 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
53 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
47 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
27 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
18 Reich: The Cave (1993)
30 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
27 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
42 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
12 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
35 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
56 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
26 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
10 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
33 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After SimonNZ

Adams J / Schnittke / Auerbach

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
50 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
59 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
55 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
53 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
32 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
37 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
26 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
17 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
42 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
53 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
47 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
27 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
18 Reich: The Cave (1993)
30 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
27 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
43 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
12 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
35 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
56 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
26 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
10 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
33 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls

Takemitsu: Spirit Garden / Adams JL / Shostakovich: Viola Sonata

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
50 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
60 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
55 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
53 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
32 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
37 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
26 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
17 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
42 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
53 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
47 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
27 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
18 Reich: The Cave (1993)
30 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
27 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
43 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
12 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
35 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
55 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
26 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
12 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
33 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Cygne
Shost viola / RVW
Seconded:
50 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
60 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
55 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
53 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
32 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
37 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
26 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
17 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
42 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
53 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
47 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
27 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
18 Reich: The Cave (1993)
30 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
27 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
43 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
12 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
35 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
57 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
26 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
12 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
33 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
11 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

MoonlightSonata said:


> After Cygne
> *Shost viola* / RVW


ha! spoilsport! I was only voting it down to aleviate the bunch-up and let something through quicker (plus I was going to apologise to brotagonist, having gone and found out whose nom i was being rude to)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

SimonNZ said:


> ha! spoilsport! I was only voting it down to aleviate the bunch-up and let something through quicker (plus I was going to apologise to brotagonist, having gone and found out whose nom i was being rude to)


Sorry! Would you rather I changed my vote?


----------



## SimonNZ

nope...vote as you wanted to, its been climbing for a long while and deserves to go through


----------



## MoonlightSonata

SimonNZ said:


> nope...vote as you wanted to, its been climbing for a long while and deserves to go through


Thank you, I really do like the viola sonata.


----------



## GreenMamba

After MoonlightSonata

JL Adams / Wolfe (pass on -1 this time)

Seconded:
50 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
62 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
55 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
53 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
32 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
37 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
26 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
17 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
42 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
53 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
47 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
27 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
18 Reich: The Cave (1993)
30 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
27 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
43 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
12 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
35 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
57 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
26 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
12 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
33 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
12 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mahlerian

After GreenMamba

Takemitsu/Ginastera/Shostakovich P&F

Seconded:
50 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
62 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
55 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
53 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
32 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
37 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
17 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
42 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
53 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
47 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
27 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
18 Reich: The Cave (1993)
30 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
27 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
43 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
12 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
57 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
26 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
14 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
33 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
12 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After Mahlerian

Reimann / Sciarrino / Auerbach -1

Seconded:
50 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
62 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
54 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
53 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
32 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
37 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
17 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
42 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
53 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
47 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
27 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
18 Reich: The Cave (1993)
32 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
27 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
43 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
57 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
26 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
14 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
33 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
12 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After GioCar

Ablinger / Schaeffer/Henry / Adams, J.L. -1

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
52 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
61 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
54 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
53 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
32 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
37 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
17 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
42 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
53 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
47 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
27 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
18 Reich: The Cave (1993)
32 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
43 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
57 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
26 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
14 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
33 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
12 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Adams, J.L. / Ligeti / Shosty viola

Nominated:

Seconded:
52 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
*63 Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)*
54 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
53 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
32 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
37 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
17 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
43 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
53 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
47 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
27 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
18 Reich: The Cave (1993)
32 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
43 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
*56 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)*
26 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
14 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
33 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
12 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
147. Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
148. Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
149. Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
150. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
151. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
152. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
153. Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
154. Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
155. Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
156. Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
157. Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
158. Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
159. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
160. Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
161. Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
162. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
163. Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
164. Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
165. Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
166. Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
167. Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
168. Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
170. Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
171. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)


----------



## SimonNZ

After Mika:

Shosty Viola / Ligeti / Auerbach -1

Nominated:

Seconded:
52 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
53 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
53 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
32 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
37 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
17 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
53 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
47 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
27 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
18 Reich: The Cave (1993)
32 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
14 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
43 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
58 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
26 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
14 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
33 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
12 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

After SimonNZ:

Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 / Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli / Auerbach -1

Nominated:

Seconded:
52 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
52 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
53 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
32 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
37 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
17 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
53 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
47 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
27 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
18 Reich: The Cave (1993)
32 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
43 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
58 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
26 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
14 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
34 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
12 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After StDior:

Wolfe / Takemitsu: Spirit Garden / Auerbach -1

Nominated:

Seconded:
52 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
53 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
32 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
37 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
17 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
53 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
47 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
27 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
20 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
18 Reich: The Cave (1993)
32 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
43 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
58 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
26 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
15 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
34 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After Dogen

Radulescu / Shost VS / Shost 14 -1 

Nominated:

Seconded:
52 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
53 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
32 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
37 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
17 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
53 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
47 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
27 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
18 Reich: The Cave (1993)
32 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
43 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
59 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
26 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
15 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
34 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After Greenmamba:

Penderecki SQ / Tippett / Ablinger


Nominated:

Seconded:
51 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
53 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
32 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
37 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
17 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
53 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
47 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
27 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
18 Reich: The Cave (1993)
32 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
43 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
59 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
26 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
15 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
34 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

mmsbls seems to have left his own votes out!

fixed...

Nominated:

Seconded:
51 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
44 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
53 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
32 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
37 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
17 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
53 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
47 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
29 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
18 Reich: The Cave (1993)
32 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
43 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
59 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
26 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
15 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
35 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

after dögen's fix

Reich / Berio / - Coates

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
51 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
45 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
53 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
21 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
32 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
37 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
18 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
17 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
53 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
47 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
30 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
29 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
20 Reich: The Cave (1993)
32 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
43 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
59 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
26 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
15 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
35 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

after ptr:

Malec / Manoury / Gould -1

Nominated:

Seconded:
51 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
45 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
53 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
21 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
32 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
37 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
17 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
17 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
53 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
49 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
31 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
29 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
20 Reich: The Cave (1993)
32 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
43 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
59 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
26 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
15 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
35 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After dogen
Shost viola / Malec

Nominated:

Seconded:
51 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
45 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
53 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
21 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
32 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
37 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
17 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
17 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
53 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
50 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
31 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
29 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
20 Reich: The Cave (1993)
32 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
43 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
* 61 Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)*
26 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
15 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
35 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
147. Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
148. Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
149. Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
150. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
151. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
152. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
153. Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
154. Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
155. Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
156. Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
157. Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
158. Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
159. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
160. Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
161. Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
162. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
163. Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
164. Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
165. Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
166. Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
167. Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
168. Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
170. Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
171. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
172. Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)

Nominated:

Seconded:
51 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
36 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
45 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
54 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
53 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
21 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
32 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
37 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
17 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
17 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
53 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
50 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
31 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
29 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
20 Reich: The Cave (1993)
32 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
43 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
26 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
15 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
35 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

after moonlight (and adding back the nominations...unless there was a reason they were removed)

Cerha / Abrahamsen / Cage -1

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
51 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
45 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
53 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
55 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
21 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
32 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
37 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
17 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
17 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
53 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
50 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
31 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
29 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
20 Reich: The Cave (1993)
32 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
43 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
26 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
15 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
35 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After GreenMamba:

Schnittke R / Penderecki SQ / Cage

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
51 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
45 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
55 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
21 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
32 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
37 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
17 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
17 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
53 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
50 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
31 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
30 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
20 Reich: The Cave (1993)
32 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
45 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
26 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
15 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
35 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mahlerian

After mmsbls

Gubaidulina/Rendering/M. Gould

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
51 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
46 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
55 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
21 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
32 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
37 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
16 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
19 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
53 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
50 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
31 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
30 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
20 Reich: The Cave (1993)
32 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
45 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
26 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
15 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
35 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After Mahlerian

Malec / Gubaidulina / Rodrigo

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
51 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
46 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
55 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
21 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
32 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
37 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
16 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
20 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
53 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
52 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
31 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
30 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
22 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
20 Reich: The Cave (1993)
32 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
45 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
26 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
15 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
35 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After GC

Radulescu / Cerha / Ablinger

*Nominated*:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
50 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
46 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
56 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
21 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
32 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
37 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
16 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
20 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
53 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
52 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
31 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
30 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
20 Reich: The Cave (1993)
32 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
45 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
26 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
15 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
35 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
30 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After ptr

Tak / Tak / Zim -1

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
50 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
46 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
56 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
21 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
32 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
37 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
16 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
20 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
38 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
53 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
52 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
31 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
30 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
20 Reich: The Cave (1993)
32 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
45 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
35 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mika

After dogen

Cerha Lindberg Lutoslawski

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
50 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
46 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
58 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
21 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
32 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
37 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
16 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
20 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
39 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
52 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
52 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
31 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
30 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
20 Reich: The Cave (1993)
32 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
45 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
35 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Schnittke R / Penderecki SQ / Cage

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
50 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
46 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
51 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
58 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
21 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
32 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
37 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
16 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
20 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
39 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
52 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
52 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
31 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
31 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
20 Reich: The Cave (1993)
32 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
47 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
35 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After mmsbls:

Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) / Reimann: Lear (1978)

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
50 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
53 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
46 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
51 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
58 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
21 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
32 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
37 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
16 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
20 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
39 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
52 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
44 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
52 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
31 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
31 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
20 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
47 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
35 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After Albert

MacMillan / Cerha / Auerbach -1

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
50 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
*52 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
*46 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
51 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
*59 Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
*21 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
32 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
37 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
16 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
20 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
39 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
*52 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
*46 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
*52 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
*31 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
31 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
20 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
47 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
35 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
147. Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
148. Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
149. Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
150. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
151. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
152. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
153. Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
154. Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
155. Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
156. Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
157. Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
158. Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
159. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
160. Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
161. Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
162. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
163. Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
164. Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
165. Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
166. Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
167. Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
168. Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
170. Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
171. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
172. Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
173. Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)


----------



## GreenMamba

Updated list and leaders at bottom

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
50 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
08 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
52 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
46 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
51 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
32 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
37 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
16 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
20 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
39 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
52 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
46 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
52 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
31 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
31 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
20 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
47 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
35 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)

Leaders
52 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
52 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
52 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
51 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
50 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
47 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
46 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
46 Berio: Rendering (1989)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After GreenMamba

Adams Klinghoffer / Schnittke Requiem

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
50 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
52 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
46 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
51 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
32 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
37 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
16 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
20 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
39 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
52 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
46 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
52 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
31 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
31 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
20 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
48 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
35 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Cygne
Schnittke requiem / Malec

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
50 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
52 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
46 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
51 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
21 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
32 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
37 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
16 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
20 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
39 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
52 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
46 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
53 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
31 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
31 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
20 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
50 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
35 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After the Moon

Malec / Coates / Cage -1

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
50 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
52 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
46 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
32 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
37 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
16 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
20 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
39 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
52 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
46 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
55 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
31 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
31 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
20 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
50 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
35 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

after d

Radulescu / Malec / Cage -1

*Nominated*:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
50 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
52 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
46 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
49 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
32 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
37 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
16 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
20 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
39 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
52 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
46 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
56 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
31 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
31 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
26 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
20 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
50 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
35 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## DeutscherFan

After ptr:

Radulescu / Malec / Auerbach -1

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
50 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
46 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
49 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
32 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
37 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
16 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
20 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
39 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
52 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
46 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
57 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
31 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
31 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
20 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
50 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
35 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After Deustcherfan:

Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) / Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
50 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
53 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
46 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
49 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
32 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
16 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
20 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
39 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
52 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
46 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
57 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
31 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
31 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
20 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
50 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
35 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After Albert

Dutilleux / SchuBerio / Auerbach -1

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
50 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
52 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
49 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
16 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
20 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
39 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
52 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
46 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
57 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
31 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
31 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
20 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
50 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
35 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After GioCar
Schnittke Requiem / Malec

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
50 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
52 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
49 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
16 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
20 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
29 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
39 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
52 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
46 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
58 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
31 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
31 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
20 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
52 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
35 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After MS:

Henze / Malec / Auerbach -1

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
50 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
51 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
49 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
16 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
20 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
31 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
39 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
52 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
46 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
59 Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
31 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
31 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
20 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
52 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
35 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

If that's Sonoris Causa enshrined, could someone oblige please?


----------



## ptr

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
147. Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
148. Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
149. Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
150. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
151. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
152. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
153. Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
154. Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
155. Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
156. Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
157. Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
158. Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
159. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
160. Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
161. Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
162. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
163. Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
164. Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
165. Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
166. Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
167. Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
168. Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
170. Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
171. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
172. Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
173. Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1) 
174. Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)

*After dogen:*

Schnittke: Requiem / Finnissy: English Country Tunes / Auerbach -1

*Nominated*:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
50 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
50 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
49 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
16 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
20 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
31 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
39 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
52 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
46 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
31 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
31 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
20 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
54 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
35 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

After ptr:

Schnittke: Requiem / MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie / Auerbach -1

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
50 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
49 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
16 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
20 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
31 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
39 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
52 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
47 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
31 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
31 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
20 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
56 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
35 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After StDIor:

Schnittke R / Penderecki SQ / Ablinger

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
49 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
49 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
16 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
20 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
31 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
39 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
52 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
47 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
31 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
32 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
20 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
58 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
35 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

after mmsbls

Lindberg / Ablinger / Schnittke CG

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
50 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
49 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
16 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
20 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
31 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
41 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
52 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
47 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
31 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
32 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
20 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
58 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
35 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

after Green:

Penderecki SQ / Mompou: Música callada (1959) (nom) / Lutoslawski CC -1

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
01 Mompou: Música callada (1959) - dogen (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
50 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
49 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
16 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
20 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
31 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
41 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
*51 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)*
47 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
31 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
34 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
20 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
*58 Schnittke: Requiem (1975)*
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
35 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
147. Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
148. Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
149. Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
150. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
151. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
152. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
153. Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
154. Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
155. Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
156. Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
157. Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
158. Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
159. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
160. Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
161. Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
162. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
163. Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
164. Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
165. Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
166. Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
167. Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
168. Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
170. Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
171. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
172. Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
173. Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1) 
174. Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
175. Schnittke: Requiem (1975)


----------



## Guest

New Board

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
01 Mompou: Música callada (1959) - dogen (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
50 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
47 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
49 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
16 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
20 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
31 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
44 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
41 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
51 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
47 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
31 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
34 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
20 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
35 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After dogen
Berio / Ligeti LGM

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
01 Mompou: Música callada (1959) - dogen (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
50 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
49 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
49 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
16 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
20 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
31 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
45 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
41 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
51 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
47 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
31 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
34 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
20 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
21 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
35 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After ms

Rihm / Lutosławski / Ablinger

*Nominated*:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
01 Mompou: Música callada (1959) - dogen (3 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
49 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
49 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
49 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
30 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
16 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
20 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
31 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
45 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
41 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
52 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
47 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
31 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
34 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
20 Reich: The Cave (1993)
 33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
35 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Selby

after ptr

Mompou / Crumb
*
Nominated:*
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Mompou: Música callada (1959) - dogen; Selby (2 more seconds needed)

*Seconded:*
49 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
49 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
49 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
31 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
16 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
20 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
31 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
45 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
41 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
52 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
47 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
31 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
34 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
20 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
35 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

after Selby

Berio / Gubaidulina / Gould -1

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Mompou: Música callada (1959) - dogen; Selby (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
49 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
51 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
49 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
31 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
31 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
45 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
41 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
52 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
47 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
31 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
34 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
20 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
35 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Winged Wolf

After GioCar

Shostakovich Symphony 14 / Vaughan Williams

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Mompou: Música callada (1959) - dogen; Selby (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
49 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
51 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
49 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
31 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
31 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
45 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
41 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
52 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
47 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
31 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
34 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
20 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
35 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Winged Wolf

Reich / Ligeti

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Mompou: Música callada (1959) - dogen; Selby (2 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
49 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
51 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
49 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
31 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
31 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
46 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
41 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
52 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
47 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
31 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
34 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
22 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
35 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

after Cyg

Lutoslawski / Mompou / Berio

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
04 Mompou: Música callada (1959) - dogen; Selby, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)

Seconded:
49 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
50 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
49 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
31 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
31 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
46 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
41 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
54 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
47 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
31 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
34 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
22 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
35 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tortkis

After GreenMamba

Crumb / Finnissy: English Country Tunes

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
04 Mompou: Música callada (1959) - dogen; Selby, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)

Seconded:
49 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
50 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
49 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
33 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
31 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
46 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
41 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
54 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
47 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
31 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
34 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
22 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
43 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
35 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

After tortkis 

Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 / Salonen: Wing On Wing

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
04 Mompou: Música callada (1959) - dogen; Selby, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)

Seconded:
49 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
49 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
50 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
49 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
33 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
31 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
46 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
41 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
54 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
47 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
31 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
34 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
22 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
34 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
44 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
35 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After StDior 

Lutosławski / Romitelli / Auerbach -1

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
04 Mompou: Música callada (1959) - dogen; Selby, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)

Seconded:
49 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
48 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
50 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
49 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
33 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
31 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
46 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
41 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
56 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
47 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
31 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
34 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
22 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
44 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
35 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After GC

Manoury / Mompou / Berio -1

*Nominated*:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
49 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
48 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
49 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
49 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
33 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
31 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
46 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
41 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
*56 Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)*
47 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
33 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
05 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
34 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
22 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
44 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
35 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

_I hope that my counting is correct, this should elevate Lutosławski_

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
147. Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
148. Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
149. Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
150. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
151. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
152. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
153. Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
154. Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
155. Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
156. Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
157. Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
158. Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
159. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
160. Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
161. Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
162. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
163. Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
164. Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
165. Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
166. Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
167. Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
168. Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
170. Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
171. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
172. Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
173. Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
174. Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
175. Schnittke: Requiem (1975) 
176. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)


----------



## ptr

New Board

*Nominated*:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
49 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
48 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
49 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
49 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
33 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
31 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
46 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
41 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
47 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
33 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
05 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
34 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
22 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
44 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
35 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Berio / Schnittke

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)


Seconded:
49 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
48 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
51 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
49 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
33 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
31 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
46 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
41 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
47 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
33 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
05 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
34 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
22 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
44 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
35 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After MS:

Mompou / Stroppa (nom) / Cage -1

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
01 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dogen (3 more seconds needed)


Seconded:
49 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
48 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
51 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
33 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
31 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
46 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
41 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
47 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
33 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
07 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
34 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
22 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
44 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
35 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After dogen:

Penderecki SQ / Tippett / Ablinger

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
01 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dogen (3 more seconds needed)


Seconded:
48 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
48 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
51 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
33 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
31 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
46 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
41 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
47 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
33 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
07 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
36 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
22 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
44 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
36 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After mmsbls:

Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) / Reich: The Cave (1993)

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
01 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dogen (3 more seconds needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)


Seconded:
48 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
48 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
51 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
33 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
34 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
31 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
46 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
41 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
47 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
33 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
07 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
36 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
44 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
36 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

Post-Albert7

Donatoni / Manoury / none

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
01 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dogen (3 more seconds needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)


Seconded:
48 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
48 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
51 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
33 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
21 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
31 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
46 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
41 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
47 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
07 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
36 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
44 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
36 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Selby

After Greenmamba:

Gubaidulina / _Hovhaness_ (nom) / none

*Nominated:*
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
01 _Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)_ - Selby (3 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
01 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dogen (3 more seconds needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

*Seconded:*
48 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
48 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
51 Berio: Rendering (1989)
34 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
33 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
23 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
31 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
46 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
41 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
47 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
07 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
36 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
44 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
36 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mika

After Selby:

Berio Birtwistle

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
01 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby (3 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
01 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dogen (3 more seconds needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)


Seconded:
48 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
48 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
53 Berio: Rendering (1989)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
33 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
23 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
31 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
46 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
41 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
47 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
07 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
36 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
44 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
28 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
36 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Berio / Schaeffer/Henry

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
01 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby (3 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
01 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dogen (3 more seconds needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
*48 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)*
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
*48 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)*
*55 Berio: Rendering (1989)*
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
*48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)*
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
33 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
23 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
*48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)*
31 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
46 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
41 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
47 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
07 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
36 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
44 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
36 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Trout

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
147. Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
148. Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
149. Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
150. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
151. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
152. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
153. Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
154. Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
155. Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
156. Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
157. Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
158. Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
159. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
160. Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
161. Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
162. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
163. Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
164. Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
165. Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
166. Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
167. Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
168. Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
169. Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
170. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
171. Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
172. Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
173. Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
174. Schnittke: Requiem (1975) 
175. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
176. Berio: Rendering (1989)


Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
01 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby (3 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
01 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dogen (3 more seconds needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)


Seconded:
48 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
48 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
48 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
33 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
23 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
31 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
46 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
41 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
47 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
07 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
36 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
44 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
36 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

Just curious. What do the -1 numbers mean after the nomination? I assume that those aren't needed because it is assumed that it is one vote in the same position?


----------



## GreenMamba

Albert7 said:


> Just curious. What do the -1 numbers mean after the nomination? I assume that those aren't needed because it is assumed that it is one vote in the same position?


We added a rule (which was an original rule in other versions of this method) that allows you to subtract a point from one work. The list was otherwise stuck. We had something like five works all tied at 58. We've had several enshrinements since the new rule.

It's optional. I've used it a few times, but passed on others. Often it's used just to force a work to +7 above the second place piece.


----------



## ptr

After Trout

Cage / Stroppa (was on my to do list! :tiphat / - Auerbach

*Nominated*:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
01 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby (3 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dogen; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
48 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
47 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
33 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
23 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
31 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
46 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
41 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
47 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
07 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
36 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
44 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
36 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

Ah okay. So those negative one votes are for pieces we dislike or for tie breaking?


----------



## ptr

Albert7 said:


> Ah okay. So those negative one votes are for pieces we dislike or for tie breaking?


Yes, but mostly to relive tie-breaks!

/ptr


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Ligeti / Crumb

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
01 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby (3 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dogen; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)


Seconded:
48 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
47 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
34 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
23 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
31 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
48 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
41 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
47 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
07 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
36 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
44 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
36 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

Albert7 said:


> Ah okay. So those negative one votes are for pieces we dislike or for tie breaking?


Or because of power-voting or breaking the % rule for enshrinement.


----------



## Guest

After MS:

Mompou / Hov (nom) / Ablinger -1

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dogen (2 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dogen; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)


Seconded:
47 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
47 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
34 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
23 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
31 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
48 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
41 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
47 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
09 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
36 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
44 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
36 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After dogen

Crumb / Salonen

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dogen (2 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dogen; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)


Seconded:
47 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
47 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
36 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
23 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
31 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
48 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
41 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
47 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
09 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
36 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
45 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
36 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

After Cygnenoir 

Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 / MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
02 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dogen (2 more seconds needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dogen; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)


Seconded:
47 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
47 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
36 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
23 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
31 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
48 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
41 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
48 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
09 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
36 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
45 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
36 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After St Dior

Henze / Hovhaness / Shost 23

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dogen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dogen; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)


Seconded:
47 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
47 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
36 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
23 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
48 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
41 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
48 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
09 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
36 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
28 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
45 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
36 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After GreenMamba

Gubaidulina / Radulescu / Auerbach

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dogen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dogen; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
47 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
46 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
50 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
36 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
25 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
48 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
41 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
48 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
09 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
36 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
29 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
45 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
36 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Lindberg Cage

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dogen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dogen; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
47 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
46 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
51 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
36 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
25 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
48 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
48 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
09 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
36 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
29 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
45 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
36 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## PeterFromLA

After Mika (not sure if I'm doing this right! How many seconds does a work need, by the way?)

Ligeti/Lutoslawski

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dogen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968) - PeterFLA
01 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964) - PeterFLA
02 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dogen; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
47 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
46 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
51 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
36 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
25 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
48 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
48 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
09 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
36 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
29 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
45 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
36 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

Hello Peter, you did it right...
"How many seconds does a work need, by the way?"
Four, including your own.

Also, Mika meant to add 2 to Lindberg but wiped it out! Added back on.

so>>>

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968) - PeterFLA (3 more seconds needed)
01 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964) - PeterFLA (3 more seconds needed)
02 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
47 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
46 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
51 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
36 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
25 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
48 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
43 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
48 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
09 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
36 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
29 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
45 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
36 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After Peter:

Mompou / Lutoslawski (sec) / MacMillan -1

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968) - PeterFLA (3 more seconds needed)
02 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964) - PeterFLA; dōgen (2 more seconds needed)
02 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
47 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
46 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
51 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
36 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
25 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
48 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
43 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
47 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
36 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
29 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
45 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
36 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

After dogen:

Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) / Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968) - PeterFLA (3 more seconds needed)
02 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964) - PeterFLA; dōgen (2 more seconds needed)
02 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
47 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
48 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
51 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
36 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
25 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
48 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
43 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
47 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
36 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
29 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
45 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
36 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After Albert7:

Penderecki SQ / Lutoslawski (sec) / Auerbach

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968) - PeterFLA (3 more seconds needed)
02 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964) - PeterFLA; dōgen; mmsbls (1 more seconds needed)
02 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
47 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
47 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
51 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
36 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
25 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
48 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
43 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
47 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
38 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
29 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
45 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
36 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

fixed for Luto SQ

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968) - PeterFLA (3 more seconds needed)
03 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964) - PeterFLA; dōgen; mmsbls (1 more seconds needed)
02 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
47 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
47 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
43 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
51 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
36 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
25 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
48 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
43 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
47 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
38 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
29 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
45 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
36 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After mmsbls and subsequent fix

MacMillan / Cage / Britten-1


Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968) - PeterFLA (3 more seconds needed)
03 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964) - PeterFLA; dōgen; mmsbls (1 more seconds needed)
02 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
47 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
47 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
36 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
36 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
25 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
48 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
43 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
49 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
34 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
38 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
29 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
45 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
36 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After GreenMamba

Manoury / Donatoni / Auerbach

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968) - PeterFLA (3 more seconds needed)
03 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964) - PeterFLA; dōgen; mmsbls (1 more seconds needed)
02 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
47 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
46 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
36 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
37 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
25 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
48 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
43 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
49 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
38 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
29 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
45 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
28 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
36 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mahlerian

After GioCar

Ligeti Quartet/Takemitsu Stanza

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
04 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968) - PeterFLA, Mahlerian (2 more seconds needed)
03 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964) - PeterFLA; dōgen; mmsbls (1 more seconds needed)
02 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
47 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
46 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
36 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
37 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
25 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
48 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
48 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
43 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
49 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
38 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
29 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
45 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
29 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
36 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After Gus

Ligeti (sec) / Lutoslawski (sec) / - Hartmann

*Nominated*:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
06 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968) - PeterFLA, Mahlerian, ptr (1 more seconds needed)
02 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
47 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
46 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
36 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
37 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
25 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
47 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
48 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
43 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
04 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
49 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
38 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
29 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
45 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
29 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
36 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Crumb / Shost P&F

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
06 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968) - PeterFLA, Mahlerian, ptr (1 more seconds needed)
02 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
47 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
46 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
52 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
38 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
37 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
25 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
47 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
48 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
43 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
04 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
49 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
38 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
29 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
45 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
29 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
36 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mika

After MS

Lindberg Cage

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
06 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968) - PeterFLA, Mahlerian, ptr (1 more seconds needed)
02 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
47 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
46 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
53 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
22 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
38 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
37 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
25 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
47 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
48 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
45 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
04 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
49 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
38 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
29 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
45 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
29 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
36 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After Mika

pendSQ / coates / shosta24 -1

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
06 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968) - PeterFLA, Mahlerian, ptr (1 more seconds needed)
02 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
47 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
46 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
53 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
23 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
38 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
37 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
30 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
25 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
47 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
48 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
45 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
04 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
49 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
40 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
29 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
45 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
29 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
36 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After dogen

eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn / Ligeti (final sec)

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
47 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
46 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
53 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
23 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
38 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
37 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
25 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
47 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
48 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
07 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
04 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
49 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
40 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
29 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
45 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
29 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
36 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## PeterFromLA

After Cygnenoir 

Lutoslawski/Schnittke

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
47 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
46 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
53 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
23 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
38 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
37 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
25 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
47 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
48 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
07 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
06 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
49 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
40 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
29 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
45 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
29 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
36 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After PeterFromLA:

Penderecki SQ / Tippett / MacMillan

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
47 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
46 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
53 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
23 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
38 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
37 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
25 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
47 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
48 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
07 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
06 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
48 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
42 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
29 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
45 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
29 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
37 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

Coates / Ablinger / Ligeti Macabre

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
48 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
46 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
53 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
38 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
37 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
25 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
47 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
07 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
06 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
48 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
42 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
29 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
45 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
29 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
16 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
37 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Albert7

after GreenMamba 

Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971) / Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
48 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
46 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
42 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
53 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
38 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
37 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
25 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
47 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
07 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
06 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
48 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
42 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
29 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
45 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
31 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
17 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
37 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After Albert7

Britten / Stroppa (sec) / RVW

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr, GioCar (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
48 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
46 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
53 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
25 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
38 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
37 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
25 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
47 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
07 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
06 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
48 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
42 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
29 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
45 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
13 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
31 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
17 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
37 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After G

Cage / Sciarrino / Auerbach

*Nominated*:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr, GioCar (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
48 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
45 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
*55 Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)*
25 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
38 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
37 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
25 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
47 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
07 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
06 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
48 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
42 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
29 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
45 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
31 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
17 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
37 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
147. Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
148. Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
149. Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
150. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
151. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
152. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
153. Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
154. Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
155. Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
156. Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
157. Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
158. Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
159. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
160. Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
161. Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
162. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
163. Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
164. Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
165. Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
166. Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
167. Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
168. Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
169. Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
170. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
171. Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
172. Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
173. Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
174. Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
175. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
176. Berio: Rendering (1989)
177. Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)


----------



## ptr

New board

*Nominated*:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr, GioCar (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
48 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
45 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)25 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
38 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
37 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
25 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
47 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
07 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
06 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
48 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
42 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
29 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
45 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
31 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
17 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
37 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Crumb / Schnittke

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr, GioCar (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
48 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
45 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
25 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
40 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
37 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
25 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
47 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
07 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
06 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
48 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
42 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
29 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
45 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
31 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
17 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
37 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After MS:

Coates / Penderecki SQ / Ablinger -1

NO NEW NOMINATIONS PLEASE
Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr, GioCar (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
47 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
45 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
27 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
40 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
37 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
25 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
47 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
07 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
06 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
48 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
43 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
29 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
45 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
31 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
17 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
37 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

After dogen:

MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie / Salonen: Wing On Wing

NO NEW NOMINATIONS PLEASE
Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr, GioCar (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
47 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
45 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
27 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
40 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
37 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
25 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
47 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
07 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
06 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
50 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
43 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
29 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
46 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
31 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
17 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
37 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After StDior:

Penderecki SQ / Takemitsu St / Hartmann

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr, GioCar (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
47 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
45 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
27 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
40 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
37 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
25 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
46 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
07 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
06 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
50 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
45 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
29 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
46 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
32 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
17 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
37 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After mmsbls

(btw, the 'no new nominations' note above was due to the fact that we are ending at 200 works, for anyone who didn't know)

MacMillan / Lutoslawski/ Penderecki SQ

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr, GioCar (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
47 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
45 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
27 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
40 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
37 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
25 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
46 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
07 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
07 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
52 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
44 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
29 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
46 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
32 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
17 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
37 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mahlerian

After GreenMamba

Ligeti Quartet/Takemitsu Spirit Garden

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr, GioCar (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
47 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
45 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
27 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
40 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
37 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
25 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
46 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
09 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
07 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
52 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
44 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
29 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
46 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
32 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
18 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
37 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After Big Gus

Ablinger / Gubaidulina / - Hartmann

*Nominated*:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr, GioCar (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
49 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
45 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
27 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
40 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
37 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
26 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
09 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
07 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
52 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
44 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
29 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
46 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
32 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
18 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
37 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After ptr

Coates / Luto / Au -1

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr, GioCar (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
49 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
35 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
44 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
29 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
40 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
37 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
26 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
09 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
08 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
52 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
36 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
44 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
29 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
46 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
32 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
18 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
37 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After dōgen

Manoury / Radulescu / Adams D.A.

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr, GioCar (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
49 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
44 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
29 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
40 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
37 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
26 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
09 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
08 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
52 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
44 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
30 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
46 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
32 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
18 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
37 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## PeterFromLA

After GioCar

Lutoslawski/Ligeti SQ

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albetr7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr, GioCar (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
49 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
44 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
29 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
40 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
37 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
26 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
10 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
10 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
52 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
44 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
26 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
30 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
46 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
32 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
18 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
37 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Peter

Takemitsu: Spirit Garden / Penderecki: Symphony No. 1

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (As SLow aS Possible) (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albert7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr, GioCar (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
49 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
44 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
29 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
40 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
37 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
26 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
10 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
10 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
52 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
44 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
30 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
46 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
32 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
20 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
37 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After Cygnenoir:

Penderecki SQ / Tippett / Ablinger

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (As SLow aS Possible) (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albert7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr, GioCar (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
48 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
44 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
29 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
40 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
37 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
26 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
10 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
10 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
52 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
46 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
30 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
46 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
32 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
20 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
38 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After mmsbls

Radulescu / MacMillan / Pachelbel -1

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (As SLow aS Possible) (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albert7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr, GioCar (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
48 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
44 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
29 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
40 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
37 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
26 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
10 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
10 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
53 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
46 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
46 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
32 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
20 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
38 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After GM:

Penderecki SQ / Lutoslawski / Hartmann -1

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (As SLow aS Possible) (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albert7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr, GioCar (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
48 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
44 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
29 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
40 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
37 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
26 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
10 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
11 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
53 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
48 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
46 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
32 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
20 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
38 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

After dogen:

MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie / Coates: Symphony No.14

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (As SLow aS Possible) (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albert7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr, GioCar (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
48 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
44 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
40 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
37 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
26 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
10 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
11 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
55 MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
48 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
46 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
32 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
20 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
38 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

Moved vote below


----------



## StDior

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
147. Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
148. Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
149. Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
150. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
151. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
152. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
153. Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
154. Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
155. Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
156. Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
157. Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
158. Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
159. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
160. Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
161. Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
162. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
163. Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
164. Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
165. Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
166. Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
167. Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
168. Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
169. Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
170. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
171. Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
172. Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
173. Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
174. Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
175. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
176. Berio: Rendering (1989)
177. Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
178. MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)


----------



## ptr

After StD:

Ablinger / Lutoslawski

*Nominated*:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (As SLow aS Possible) (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albert7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr, GioCar (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
50 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
44 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
40 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
37 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
26 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
10 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
12 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
48 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
46 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
32 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
20 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
38 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After ptr

Gubaidulina / Lutoslawski

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (As SLow aS Possible) (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albert7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr, GioCar (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
50 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
44 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
40 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
37 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
28 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
10 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
13 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
48 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
46 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
32 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
20 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
38 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After GioCar:

Coates / Mompou / Young -1

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (As SLow aS Possible) (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albert7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr, GioCar (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
50 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
44 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
40 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
37 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
28 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
10 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
13 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
12 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
48 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
46 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
32 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
20 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
38 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After dogen

Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999) / Britten: Cello Symphony (1963) / Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008) -1

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (As SLow aS Possible) (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albert7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr, GioCar (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
50 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
46 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
40 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
37 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
28 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
10 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
13 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
47 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
46 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
33 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
32 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
20 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
38 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
14 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After BCG 

Ablinger / Wolfe / Shost 24 -1

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (As SLow aS Possible) (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albert7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr, GioCar (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
52 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
46 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
40 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
37 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
28 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
10 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
13 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
47 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
23 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
46 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
32 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
20 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
38 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
15 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After GreenMamba

Rihm / Gubaidulina / Vaughan Williams

*Nominated*:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (As SLow aS Possible) (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albert7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr, GioCar (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
52 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
46 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
40 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
37 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
29 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
10 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
13 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
47 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
25 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
46 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
32 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
20 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
38 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
15 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After ptr:

Takemitsu St / Tippett / Hartmann

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (As SLow aS Possible) (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albert7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr, GioCar (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
52 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
46 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
40 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
37 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
29 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
10 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
13 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
47 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
23 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
25 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
46 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
34 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
20 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
39 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
15 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls

Crumb: Makrokosmos / Reich: The Cave

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (As SLow aS Possible) (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albert7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr, GioCar (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
52 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
46 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
42 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
37 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
29 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
10 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
13 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
47 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
25 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
46 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
34 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
20 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
39 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
15 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## PeterFromLA

After Cygnenoir

Schnittke/Lutoslawski

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (As SLow aS Possible) (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albert7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr, GioCar (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
52 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
46 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
30 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
42 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
37 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
29 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
10 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
14 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
47 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
25 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
46 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
34 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
20 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
39 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
15 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After Peter:

Coates / Ligeti SQ / Auerbach -1

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (As SLow aS Possible) (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albert7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr, GioCar (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
52 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
45 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
42 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
37 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
29 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
11 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
14 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
47 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
25 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
46 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
24 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
34 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
20 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
39 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
15 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After dōgen
Crumb / Schnittke

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (As SLow aS Possible) (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albert7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr, GioCar (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
52 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
45 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
37 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
29 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
11 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
14 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
47 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
25 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
46 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
25 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
34 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
20 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
39 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
15 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

After MoonlightSonata 
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 / Salonen: Wing On Wing

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (As SLow aS Possible) (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albert7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr, GioCar (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
52 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
45 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
37 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
29 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
47 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
11 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
14 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
47 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
25 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
35 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
47 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
34 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
20 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
39 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
15 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After StDior

Romitelli / Ablinger / Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre 

*Nominated*:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (As SLow aS Possible) (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albert7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr, GioCar (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
53 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
45 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
37 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
29 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
46 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
11 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
14 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
47 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
25 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
47 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
34 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
20 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
39 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
15 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After ptr

Donatoni / Britten / Auerbach 

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (As SLow aS Possible) (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albert7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr, GioCar (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
53 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
44 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
39 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
29 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
46 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
11 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
14 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
47 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
25 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
47 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
34 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
20 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
39 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
15 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After gio:

Luto / Romitelli / Salonen -1

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (As SLow aS Possible) (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albert7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr, GioCar (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
53 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
44 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
39 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
29 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
46 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
11 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
16 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
47 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
25 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
46 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
34 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
20 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
39 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
15 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After dogen

Tippett / Donatoni / Pend SQ -1

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (As SLow aS Possible) (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albert7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr, GioCar (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
*53 Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
*37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
44 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
*46 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
*32 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
*46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
*27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
29 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
*46 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
*11 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
16 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
*46 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
*27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
25 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
*46 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
*29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
34 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
20 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
41 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
15 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
*46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
*29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
147. Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
148. Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
149. Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
150. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
151. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
152. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
153. Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
154. Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
155. Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
156. Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
157. Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
158. Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
159. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
160. Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
161. Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
162. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
163. Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
164. Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
165. Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
166. Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
167. Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
168. Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
169. Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
170. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
171. Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
172. Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
173. Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
174. Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
175. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
176. Berio: Rendering (1989)
177. Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
178. MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
179. Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)


----------



## GreenMamba

Updated List:

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (As SLow aS Possible) (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albert7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr, GioCar (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
44 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
29 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
46 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
11 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
16 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
46 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
25 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
46 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
34 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
20 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
41 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
15 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mahlerian

After GreenMamba

Gubaidulina/Ligeti

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (As SLow aS Possible) (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albert7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr, GioCar (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
44 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
31 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
46 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
12 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
16 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
46 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
25 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
46 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
34 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
20 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
41 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
15 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## PeterFromLA

After Mahlerian

Ligeti/Lutoslawski

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (As SLow aS Possible) (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albert7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr, GioCar (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
44 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
31 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
22 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
46 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
14 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
17 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
46 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
26 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
25 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
46 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
34 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
20 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
41 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
15 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## arpeggio

After PeterFromLA

Persichetti/Hindemith

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (As SLow aS Possible) (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albert7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr, GioCar (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
44 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
31 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
23 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
46 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
14 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
17 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
46 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
28 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
25 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
46 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
34 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
20 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
41 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
15 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After arpeggio:

Tippett / Penderecki SQ / Young

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (As SLow aS Possible) (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albert7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr, GioCar (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
44 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
31 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
23 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
46 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
14 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
17 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
47 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
28 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
25 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
46 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
34 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
20 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
43 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
15 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Ligeti / Rihm / Penderecki

*Nominated*:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (As SLow aS Possible) (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albert7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr, GioCar (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
44 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
21 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
31 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
23 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
48 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
14 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
17 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
46 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
28 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
46 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
34 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
20 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
43 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
15 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre / Glass: Satyagraha

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (As SLow aS Possible) (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albert7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
03 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) - dōgen; ptr, GioCar (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
44 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
31 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
23 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
50 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
14 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
17 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
46 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
28 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
46 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
34 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
20 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
43 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
15 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
29 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## PeterFromLA

Ptr forgot to add his Ligeti vote to the Ligeti tally.


----------



## GreenMamba

It looks right. He voted for Le Grand Macabre.


----------



## PeterFromLA

Thanks, didn't notice the elephant in the room!


----------



## GreenMamba

After Cyg

Zimmerman / Stroppa

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (As SLow aS Possible) (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albert7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
44 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
31 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
23 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
50 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
14 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
17 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
46 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
28 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
46 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
04 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) 
34 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
20 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
43 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
15 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mahlerian

After GreenMamba

Lutoslawski/Lindberg

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (As SLow aS Possible) (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albert7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
44 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
34 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
31 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
23 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
50 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
14 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
46 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
19 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
46 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
28 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
46 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
04 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) 
34 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
20 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
43 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
15 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After Mahlerian

Gubaidulina / Dutilleux

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (As SLow aS Possible) (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albert7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)


Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
44 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
35 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
33 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
23 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
50 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
14 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
46 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
19 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
46 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
28 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
46 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
04 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) 
34 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
20 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
43 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
15 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## PeterFromLA

After GioCar

Lindberg/Lutoslawski

Gubaidulina / Dutilleux

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (As SLow aS Possible) (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albert7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)


Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
44 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
32 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
35 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
33 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
23 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
50 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
14 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
48 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
20 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
46 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
28 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
46 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
27 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
04 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) 
34 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
20 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
43 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
15 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

After PeterFromLA 

Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 / Coates: Symphony No.14

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (As SLow aS Possible) (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albert7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)


Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
44 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
33 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
35 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
33 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
23 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
50 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
14 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
48 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
20 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
46 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
28 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
46 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
29 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
04 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) 
34 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
20 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
43 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
15 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After StDior

Stroppa / Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre / Lindberg

*Nominated*:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (As SLow aS Possible) (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albert7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
44 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
33 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
35 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
33 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
23 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
51 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
14 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
47 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
20 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
46 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
28 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
46 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
29 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
06 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) 
34 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
20 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
43 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
15 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After ptr:

Stroppa / Coates / Lindberg -1

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (As SLow aS Possible) (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albert7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)


Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
44 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
35 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
34 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
35 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
33 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
23 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
51 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
14 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
46 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
20 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
46 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
28 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
46 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
29 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
08 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) 
34 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
20 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
43 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
15 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mahlerian

After 道元

Takemitsu/Birtwistle

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (As SLow aS Possible) (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albert7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)


Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
44 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
34 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
35 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
33 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
23 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
51 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
14 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
46 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
20 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
46 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
28 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
46 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
29 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
08 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010) 
36 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
20 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
43 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
15 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
45 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

We're towards the end of the project, and there's a huge bottleneck of works vying for enshrinement. We do seem to be able to continue to enshrine works without enormous effort, but perhaps the process could be slightly more efficient (that's not required of course). In particular there are 5 works tied after Ligeti.

So if there are any who would like to see Penderecki's SQ enshrined, I would be happy to support the enshrinement of Salonen or Britten for help with Penderecki (i.e. we would pick one work and push it through and then move to the other work and push it through).


----------



## mmsbls

After Mahlerian:

Takemitsu St / Tippett / Young

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (As SLow aS Possible) (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albert7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)


Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
44 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
34 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
35 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
33 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
23 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
51 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
14 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
46 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
20 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
46 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
28 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
46 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
29 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
08 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
38 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
20 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
44 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
15 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## PeterFromLA

Schnittke/ Ligeti SQ

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (As SLow aS Possible) (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albert7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)


Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
44 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
34 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
35 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
33 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
23 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
51 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
15 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
46 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
20 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
46 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
28 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
38 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
46 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
31 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
08 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
38 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
20 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
44 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
15 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

after PeterFromLA

Romitelli / Stroppa / Auerbach

*Nominated*:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (As SLow aS Possible) (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albert7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
34 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
35 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
33 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
23 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
51 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
15 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
46 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
20 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
46 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
28 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
40 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
46 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
31 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
09 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
38 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
20 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
44 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
15 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

mmsbls said:


> We're towards the end of the project, and there's a huge bottleneck of works vying for enshrinement. We do seem to be able to continue to enshrine works without enormous effort, but perhaps the process could be slightly more efficient (that's not required of course). In particular there are 5 works tied after Ligeti.


The -1 helps clear up the bottlenecks pretty quickly.

After ptr

Ligeti Opera / Lindberg / Salonen

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (As SLow aS Possible) (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albert7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
34 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
35 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
33 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
23 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
53 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
15 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
47 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
20 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
46 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
28 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
40 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
45 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
31 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
09 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
38 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
20 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
44 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
15 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After gm:

Coates / Stroppa / Lindberg -1

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (As SLow aS Possible) (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albert7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)


Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
35 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
33 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
23 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
53 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
15 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
46 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
20 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
46 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
28 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
40 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
45 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
31 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
10 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
38 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
20 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
44 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
15 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

I think that's Ligeti enshrined? Is some kind person could oblige...


----------



## GreenMamba

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
147. Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
148. Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
149. Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
150. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
151. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
152. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
153. Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
154. Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
155. Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
156. Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
157. Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
158. Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
159. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
160. Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
161. Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
162. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
163. Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
164. Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
165. Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
166. Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
167. Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
168. Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
169. Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
170. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
171. Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
172. Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
173. Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
174. Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
175. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
176. Berio: Rendering (1989)
177. Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
178. MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
179. Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
180. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)


----------



## PeterFromLA

Lindberg/Lutoslawski

After dogen

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (As SLow aS Possible) (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albert7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)


Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
35 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
33 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
23 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
53 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
15 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
48 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
21 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
46 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
28 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
40 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
45 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
31 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
10 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
38 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
20 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
44 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
15 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After PeterFromLA
Crumb / Schnittke

Nominated:
05 Cage: Organ2/ASLSP (As SLow aS Possible) (1987) - Cygnenoir; ptr, Albert7 (1 more second needed)
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory (1998) - Albert7; ptr (2 more seconds needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)


Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
46 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
35 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
33 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
23 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
53 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
15 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
48 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
21 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
46 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
28 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
40 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
45 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
32 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
10 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
38 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
20 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
44 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
15 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Gosfield and ASLSP have been on the noms list for more than two weeks and haven't received enough seconds yet, so we can remove them.

New board:


Nominated:
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)


Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
46 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
35 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
33 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
23 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
53 Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
15 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
48 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
21 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
46 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
28 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
40 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
45 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
32 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
10 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
38 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
20 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
44 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
15 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

After MoonlightSonata 
and correcting votes on Young (see message #4491)

Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 / Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli

Nominated:
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
46 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
35 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
33 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
23 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
15 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
48 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
21 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
46 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
28 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
40 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
45 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
14 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
10 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
38 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
20 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
15 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
44 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After StDior 

Stroppa / Sciarrino / Hartmann

Nominated:
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
46 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
35 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
33 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
42 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
23 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
15 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
48 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
21 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
11 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
46 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
28 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
40 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
45 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
12 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
38 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
20 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
15 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
44 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After Gio:

Mompou / Lutoslawski / Britten -1

Nominated:
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
46 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
35 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
33 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
42 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
23 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
15 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
48 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
22 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
13 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
46 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
28 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
40 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
45 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
12 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
38 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
20 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
15 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
44 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After st. dögen:

Stroppa / Lindberg / Finnissy -1

*Nominated*:
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
46 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
35 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
32 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
33 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
42 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
23 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
15 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
49 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
22 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
13 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
46 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
28 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
40 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
45 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
14 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
38 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
20 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
15 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
44 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

eRikm / Ligeti / Finnissy -1

Nominated:
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
46 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
35 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
34 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
33 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
42 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
23 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
16 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
49 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
22 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
13 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
46 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
28 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
40 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
45 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
14 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
38 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
20 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
39 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
15 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
44 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After Cygnenoir:

Takemitsu St / VW / Hartmann

Nominated:
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
46 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
35 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
34 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
33 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
41 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
23 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
16 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
49 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
22 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
13 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
46 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
28 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
40 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
45 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
14 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
40 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
20 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
15 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
44 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

after mmsbls 

Lindberg / Finnissy ECT / Crumb

Nominated:
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
36 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
45 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
35 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
34 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
33 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
41 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
23 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
16 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
51 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
22 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
13 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
46 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
28 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
40 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
45 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
14 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
40 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
20 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
15 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
44 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

after gm

Stroppa / Coates / Penderecki SQ

I can't believe I've done that.

Nominated:
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
45 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
35 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
34 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
33 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
41 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
23 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
16 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
51 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
22 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
13 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
45 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
28 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
40 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
45 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
16 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
40 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
20 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
15 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
44 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

dogen said:


> Stroppa / Coates / Penderecki SQ
> 
> I can't believe I've done that.


A true sign of maturity!

/ptr


----------



## Mahlerian

After dogen

Ligeti Quartet/Takemitsu '94

Nominated:
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
45 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
35 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
34 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
33 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
41 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
23 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
18 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
51 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
22 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
13 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
45 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
28 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
40 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
45 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
34 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
16 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
40 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
21 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
15 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
44 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## PeterFromLA

After Mahlerian

Lindberg/Schnittke

Nominated:
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
45 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
35 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
34 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
33 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
41 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
23 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
18 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
53 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
22 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
13 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
45 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
28 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
40 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
45 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
35 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
16 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
40 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
21 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
15 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
44 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After PeterFromLA

Gubaidulina/Dutilleux/Salonen

*Nominated*:
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
45 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
36 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
34 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
35 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
41 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
23 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
18 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
53 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
22 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
13 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
45 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
28 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
40 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
44 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
35 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
16 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
40 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
21 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
15 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
44 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Hindemith / Penderecki 1
Nominated:
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
10 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
45 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
36 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
34 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
35 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
41 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
18 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
53 Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
22 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
13 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
45 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
28 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
40 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
44 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
35 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
16 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
40 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
21 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
15 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
44 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

Lindberg very enshrined?


----------



## StDior

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
147. Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
148. Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
149. Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
150. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
151. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
152. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
153. Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
154. Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
155. Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
156. Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
157. Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
158. Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
159. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
160. Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
161. Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
162. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
163. Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
164. Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
165. Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
166. Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
167. Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
168. Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
169. Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
170. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
171. Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
172. Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
173. Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
174. Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
175. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
176. Berio: Rendering (1989)
177. Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
178. MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
179. Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
180. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
181. Lindberg: Kraft (1985)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After dogen

Crumb / Adams Klinghoffer

Nominated:
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
47 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
36 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
34 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
35 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
41 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
18 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
22 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
13 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
45 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
28 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
40 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
44 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
35 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
16 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
40 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
21 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
15 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
44 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After Cygnenoir:

Penderecki SQ / Takemitsu St / Hartmann

Nominated:
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
47 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
36 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
34 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
35 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
40 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
18 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
22 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
13 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
47 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
28 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
32 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
40 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
44 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
35 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
16 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
41 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
21 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
15 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
44 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After mmsbls

Hartmann / Radulescu / Penderecki 1 (-1)

Nominated:
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
47 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
36 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
34 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
35 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
42 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
18 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
22 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
13 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
47 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
28 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
33 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
40 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
44 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
35 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
16 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
41 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
21 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
15 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
44 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After GM

Romitelli / Radulescu / Penderecki

Nominated:
03 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) - Selby, dōgen, GreenMamba (1 more second needed)
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
47 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
36 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
34 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
35 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
42 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
18 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
22 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
13 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
46 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
28 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
42 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
44 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
35 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
16 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
41 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
21 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
15 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
44 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

After GioCar 

Crumb: Makrokosmos / Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu"

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
49 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
36 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
34 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
35 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
42 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
04 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
18 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
22 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
13 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
46 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
28 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
42 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
44 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
35 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
16 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
41 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
21 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
15 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
44 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After StDior

Stroppa / Gubaidulina / Auerbach

*Nominated*:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
49 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
36 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
34 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
42 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
04 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
18 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
22 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
13 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
46 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
28 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
42 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
44 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
35 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
18 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
41 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
21 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
15 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
44 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## bassClef

No Carl Vine mentioned in this thread?!


----------



## PeterFromLA

After ptr

Schnittke/Ligeti

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
49 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
36 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
34 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
42 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
04 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
19 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
22 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
13 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
46 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
28 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
42 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
44 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
37 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
18 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
41 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
21 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
15 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
44 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After Peter

Hovhaness / Wolfe / ECT -1

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
49 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
36 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
34 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
42 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
06 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
19 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
22 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
13 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
46 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
28 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
42 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
44 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
37 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
18 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
41 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
21 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
44 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mika

After dogen

Dutilleux Salonen

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
49 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
38 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
34 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
42 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
06 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
19 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
22 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
13 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
46 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
28 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
42 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
45 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
37 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
18 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
41 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
21 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
44 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

love to love you baby

49 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
46 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
45 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
42 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
42 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
42 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
41 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
38 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
37 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
37 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
36 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
36 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
34 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
28 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
22 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
21 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
19 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
18 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
13 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
06 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Takemitsu St/ Britten / Young


Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
49 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
38 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
34 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
42 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
06 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
19 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
22 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
13 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
46 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
28 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
42 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
45 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
37 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
18 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
43 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
21 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
40 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## BelCantoGuy

After mmsbls:

Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano / Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
44 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
49 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
38 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
34 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
42 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
06 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
19 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
22 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
13 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
46 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
28 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
42 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
45 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
37 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
18 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
43 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
21 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After BelCantoGuy

Stroppa / Dutilleux / Auerbach -1 

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
37 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
49 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
39 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
34 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
42 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
06 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
19 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
22 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
13 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
46 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
28 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
42 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
45 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
37 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
20 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
43 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
21 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After GioCar

Hovhaness / Coates / Persichetti -1

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
38 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
49 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
39 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
34 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
42 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
08 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
19 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
22 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
13 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
46 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
42 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
45 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
37 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
20 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
43 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
21 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## PeterFromLA

After GreenMamba

Schnittke/Lutoslawski

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
34 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
38 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
49 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
39 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
34 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
42 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
08 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
19 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
23 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
13 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
46 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
42 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
45 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
39 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
20 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
43 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
21 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Peter

Adams Atomic / Crumb

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
36 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
38 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
50 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
39 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
34 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
42 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
08 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
19 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
23 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
13 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
46 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
42 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
45 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
39 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
20 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
43 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
21 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After S Blackie

Romitelli / Stroppa / Auerbach

*Nominated*:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
36 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
38 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
50 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
39 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
34 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
42 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
33 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
08 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
19 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
23 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
13 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
46 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
44 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
45 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
39 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
21 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
43 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
21 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After ptr:

Henze / Ligeti / Britten -1

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
36 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
38 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
50 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
39 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
34 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
42 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
08 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
20 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
23 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
13 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
46 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
37 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
44 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
45 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
39 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
21 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
43 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
21 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After dogen
Penderecki SQ / Rodrigo


Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
36 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
38 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
50 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
39 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
34 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
42 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
08 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
20 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
23 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
13 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
48 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
44 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
45 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
39 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
29 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
21 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
43 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
21 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

Have the Crumbfans left the building?!?!


----------



## GreenMamba

after MS

Crumb! / Salonen / Shost 14


Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
36 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
38 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
52 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
39 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
34 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
42 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
08 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
20 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
23 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
13 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
48 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
44 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
46 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
39 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
21 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
43 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
21 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

after GreenCrumb:

Stroppa / Coates / PendSQ -1


Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
36 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
52 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
39 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
34 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
36 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
42 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
08 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
20 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
23 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
13 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
47 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
33 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
44 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
46 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
39 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
23 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
43 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
21 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

after dōgen

Gubaidulina / Reimann / PendSQ -1

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
36 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
52 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
39 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
34 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
42 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
08 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
20 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
23 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
13 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
46 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
34 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
44 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
46 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
39 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
23 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
43 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
21 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After GioCar
Hovhaness / Takemitsu SII

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
36 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
52 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
39 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
34 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
42 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
10 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
20 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
23 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
13 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
46 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
34 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
44 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
46 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
39 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
23 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
44 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
21 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
 16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

After MoonlightSonata 
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 / Crumb: Makrokosmos

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
36 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
*53 Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)*
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
39 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
34 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
42 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
10 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
20 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
23 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
13 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
*46 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)*
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
34 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
44 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
*46 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)*
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
41 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
23 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
44 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
21 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
147. Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
148. Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
149. Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
150. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
151. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
152. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
153. Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
154. Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
155. Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
156. Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
157. Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
158. Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
159. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
160. Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
161. Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
162. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
163. Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
164. Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
165. Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
166. Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
167. Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
168. Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
169. Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
170. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
171. Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
172. Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
173. Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
174. Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
175. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
176. Berio: Rendering (1989)
177. Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
178. MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
179. Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
180. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
181. Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
182. Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)


----------



## Mahlerian

After StDior

Hartmann/Ligeti

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
36 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
39 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
34 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
38 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
10 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
21 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
23 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
13 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
46 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
34 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
44 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
46 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
41 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
23 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
44 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
21 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After Mahlerian

Gubaidulina/Stroppa/Penderecki

*Nominated*:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
36 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
39 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
34 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
10 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
21 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
23 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
13 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
45 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
34 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
44 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
46 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
41 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
24 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
44 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
21 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## PeterFromLA

After ptr

Schnittke/Ligeti

37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
36 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
39 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
34 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
10 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
22 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
23 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
13 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
45 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
27 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
34 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
44 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
46 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
43 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
24 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
44 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
21 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

Are we supposed to have ditched:

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

?


----------



## Guest

After Peter:

Salonen / Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 / Hartmann -1

37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
36 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
36 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
39 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
34 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
10 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
22 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
23 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
13 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
45 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
34 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
44 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
48 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
43 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
24 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
44 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
21 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mika

After dogen:

Salonen / Birtwistle

37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
36 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
39 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
34 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
10 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
22 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
23 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
13 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
45 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
34 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
44 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
50 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
43 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
24 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
44 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
21 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## PeterFromLA

Sorry, I inadvertently left it off. Next contributor please reinsert. Thanks.


----------



## Guest

fixed

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
36 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
39 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
34 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
10 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
22 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
23 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
13 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
45 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
34 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
44 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
50 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
43 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
24 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
44 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
21 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
41 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After dogen's fix:

Salonen / VW / Finnissy E

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
36 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
*45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)*
39 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
39 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
34 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
43 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
10 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
22 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
23 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
13 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
*45 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)*
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
34 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
44 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
*52 Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)*
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
43 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
24 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
44 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
21 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
*45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)*
42 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
147. Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
148. Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
149. Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
150. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
151. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
152. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
153. Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
154. Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
155. Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
156. Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
157. Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
158. Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
159. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
160. Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
161. Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
162. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
163. Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
164. Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
165. Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
166. Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
167. Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
168. Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
169. Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
170. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
171. Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
172. Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
173. Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
174. Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
175. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
176. Berio: Rendering (1989)
177. Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
178. MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
179. Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
180. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
181. Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
182. Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979) 
183. Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
36 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
40 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
39 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
34 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
43 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
10 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
22 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
23 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
13 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
45 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
34 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
44 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
43 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
24 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
44 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
21 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
42 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

Aft mmsbls

Tippett / Donatoni / Britten -1


Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
36 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
41 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
39 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
34 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
43 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
10 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
22 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
23 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
13 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
45 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
34 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
44 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
43 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
24 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
44 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
21 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
47 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
42 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## PeterFromLA

After Green Mamba

Schnittke/Lutoslawski

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
36 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
41 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
39 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
34 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
43 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
10 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
22 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
24 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
13 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
45 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
34 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
44 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
45 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
24 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
44 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
21 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
47 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
42 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After PeterFromLA

Lutoslawski / Romitelli / Penderecki SQ -1

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
36 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
41 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
39 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
34 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
43 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
10 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
22 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
26 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
13 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
44 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
34 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
45 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
45 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
24 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
44 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
21 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
47 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
42 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mahlerian

After GioCar

Takemitsu/Schnittke

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
36 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
41 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
39 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
34 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
43 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
10 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
22 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
26 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
13 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
44 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
34 Reimann: Lear (1978)
26 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
45 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
46 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
24 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
46 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
21 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
47 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
42 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After Mahlerian

Rihm/Reimann/Penderecki

*Nominated*:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
36 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
41 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
39 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
34 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
43 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
10 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
22 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
26 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
13 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
43 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
28 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
45 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
46 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
24 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
46 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
21 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
47 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
42 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Reich / Takemitsu Spirit

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
36 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
41 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
39 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
34 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
43 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
10 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
22 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
26 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
13 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
43 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
28 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
45 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
46 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
24 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
46 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
47 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
42 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

dogen said:


> Are we supposed to have ditched:
> 
> Nominated:
> 02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)
> 
> ?


I don't think so, it's still got six days to go - unless it was nominated after the cut-off point, which I can't remember.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Cygne
Schnittke / Hindemith

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
36 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
41 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
39 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
34 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
43 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
26 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
10 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
22 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
26 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
13 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
43 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
28 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
45 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
48 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
24 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
46 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
47 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
42 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

MoonlightSonata said:


> I don't think so, it's still got six days to go - unless it was nominated after the cut-off point, which I can't remember.


Dogen was referring to how the work was temporarily and accidentally deleted.


----------



## arpeggio

After MoonlightSonata

Adams: Doctor Atomic/Rodrigo

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
38 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
41 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
39 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
34 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
43 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
26 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
10 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
22 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
26 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
13 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
43 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
28 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
39 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
45 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
48 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
24 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
46 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
47 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
42 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After arpeggio:

Schnittke / Stroppa / Tippett -1

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
38 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
41 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
39 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
34 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
43 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
26 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
10 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
22 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
26 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
13 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
43 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
28 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
39 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
45 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
50 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
25 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
46 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
46 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
42 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## PeterFromLA

After dogen

Schnittke/Ligeti

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
38 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
41 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
39 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
34 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
43 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
26 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
10 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
23 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
26 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
13 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
43 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
28 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
39 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
45 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
52 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
25 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
46 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
46 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
42 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After PeterFromLA:

Schnittke / Takemitsu St / Young

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
38 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
41 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
39 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
34 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
43 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
26 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
10 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
23 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
26 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
13 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
43 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
28 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
39 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
45 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
*54 Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)*
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
25 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
*47 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)*
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
46 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
42 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
147. Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
148. Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
149. Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
150. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
151. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
152. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
153. Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
154. Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
155. Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
156. Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
157. Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
158. Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
159. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
160. Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
161. Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
162. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
163. Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
164. Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
165. Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
166. Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
167. Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
168. Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
169. Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
170. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
171. Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
172. Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
173. Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
174. Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
175. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
176. Berio: Rendering (1989)
177. Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
178. MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
179. Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
180. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
181. Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
182. Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
183. Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
184. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
38 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
41 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
39 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
34 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
43 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
26 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
10 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
23 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
26 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
13 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
43 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
28 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
39 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
45 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
25 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
47 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
46 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
42 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After mmsbls

Young / Mompou / Hindemith -1

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
38 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
39 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
41 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
39 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
34 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
43 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
10 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
23 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
26 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
43 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
28 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
39 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
45 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
25 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
47 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
46 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
42 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
44 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

After GreenMamba 

Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" / Coates: Symphony No.14

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
38 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
43 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
41 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
39 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
34 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
43 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
12 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
23 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
26 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
43 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
28 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
39 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
45 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
25 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
47 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
46 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
42 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
44 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After StDior

Romitelli / eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn / Auerbach

*Nominated*:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
38 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
41 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
39 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
35 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
43 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
40 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
12 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
23 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
26 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
43 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
28 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
39 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
47 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
25 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
47 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
46 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
42 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
44 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After ptr

Romitelli / Gubaidulina 

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
38 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
41 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
39 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
35 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
43 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
41 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
12 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
23 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
26 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
43 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
28 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
39 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
49 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
25 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
47 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
46 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
42 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
44 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After GioCar:

Romitelli / Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 / Takemitsu Stanza -1

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
38 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
41 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
39 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
35 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
43 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
41 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
12 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
23 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
26 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
44 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
28 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
39 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
51 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
25 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
46 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
46 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
42 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
44 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mika

After dogen

Dutilleux Romitelli

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
38 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
41 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
35 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
43 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
41 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
12 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
23 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
26 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
44 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
28 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
39 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
52 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
25 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
46 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
46 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
42 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
44 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Stroppa/Gubaidulina/Tippett

*Nominated*:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
38 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
41 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
35 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
43 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
42 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
12 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
23 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
26 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
44 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
28 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
39 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
52 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
27 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
46 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
42 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
44 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After ptr:

VW / Britten / Young

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
37 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
38 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
41 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
35 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
43 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
42 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
12 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
23 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
26 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
44 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
28 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
39 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
52 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
27 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
46 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
44 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After mmsbls

Abrahamsen / Finnissy ECT / Rodrigo -1

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
39 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
38 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
41 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
35 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
42 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
12 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
23 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
26 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
44 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
28 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
52 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
27 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
46 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
44 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After gm:

Luto / PendSQ / TakeStan -1

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
39 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
38 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
41 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
35 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
42 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
12 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
23 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
28 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
45 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
28 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
52 Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
27 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
45 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
44 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

Romitelli done I think, if someone could oblige.


----------



## PeterFromLA

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
147. Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
148. Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
149. Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
150. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
151. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
152. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
153. Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
154. Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
155. Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
156. Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
157. Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
158. Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
159. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
160. Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
161. Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
162. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
163. Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
164. Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
165. Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
166. Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
167. Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
168. Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
169. Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
170. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
171. Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
172. Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
173. Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
174. Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
175. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
176. Berio: Rendering (1989)
177. Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
178. MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
179. Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
180. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
181. Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
182. Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
183. Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
184. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
185. Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
39 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
38 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
41 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
35 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
42 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
12 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
23 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
28 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
45 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
28 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
27 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
45 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
44 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## PeterFromLA

After dogen

Ligeti/Hartmann

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
39 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
38 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
41 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
35 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
42 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
12 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
25 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
28 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
38 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
45 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
28 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
27 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
45 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
44 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tdc

After PFL

Manoury / Ligeti

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
39 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
38 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
41 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
35 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
22 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
42 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
12 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
26 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
28 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
40 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
45 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
28 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
27 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
45 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
44 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc

Adams: Doctor Atomic / Glass: Satyagraha

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
39 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
40 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
41 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
35 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
42 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
12 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
26 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
28 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
40 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
45 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
28 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
27 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
45 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
44 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After Cygnenoir:

Penderecki SQ / VW / Hartmann

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
39 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
40 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
41 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
35 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
42 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
12 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
26 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
28 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
40 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
47 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
28 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
27 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
45 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
45 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After mmsbls

Gubaidulina / Donatoni

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
39 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
40 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
42 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
35 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
12 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
26 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
28 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
40 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
47 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
28 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
27 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
45 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
45 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

After GioCar 

Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" / Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
39 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
40 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
42 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
35 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
14 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
26 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
28 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
40 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
48 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
28 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
27 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
45 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
45 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After StDior

Manoury / Donatoni / Vaughan Williams

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
39 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
40 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
40 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
43 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
35 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
14 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
26 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
28 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
42 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
48 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
28 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
27 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
45 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
44 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After the irrational one:

PendSQ / Coates

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
39 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
40 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
43 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
35 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
14 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
26 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
28 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
42 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
50 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
28 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
27 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
45 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
44 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## PeterFromLA

After dogen

Ligeti/Lutoslawski/Britten-1

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
39 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
40 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
43 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
35 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
14 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
28 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
29 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
42 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
50 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
28 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
38 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
27 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
45 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
44 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After PFLA
Rodrigo / Luto

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
39 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
40 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
42 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
43 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
35 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
14 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
28 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
30 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
42 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
50 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
28 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
27 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
45 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
44 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After MoonlightSonata:

Penderecki SQ / Britten / Auerbach

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
39 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
40 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
41 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
*45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)*
41 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
43 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
35 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
14 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
28 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
30 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
42 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
*52 Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)*
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
28 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
27 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
*45 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)*
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
*45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)*
44 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
147. Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
148. Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
149. Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
150. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
151. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
152. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
153. Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
154. Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
155. Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
156. Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
157. Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
158. Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
159. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
160. Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
161. Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
162. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
163. Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
164. Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
165. Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
166. Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
167. Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
168. Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
169. Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
170. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
171. Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
172. Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
173. Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
174. Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
175. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
176. Berio: Rendering (1989)
177. Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
178. MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
179. Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
180. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
181. Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
182. Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
183. Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
184. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
185. Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
186. Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
39 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
40 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
41 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
43 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
35 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
14 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
28 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
30 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
42 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
34 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
28 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
27 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
45 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
44 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After mmsbls

Radulsecu / Hartmann / Britten -1

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
39 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
40 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
41 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
43 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
35 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
14 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
28 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
30 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
42 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
36 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
28 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
27 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
45 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
44 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## PeterFromLA

After Green Mamba

Hartmann/Lutoslawski/Takemitsu-

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
39 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
40 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
41 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
43 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
35 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
46 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
14 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
28 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
31 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
42 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
36 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
28 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
27 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
44 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
44 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mahlerian

After PeterfromLA

Takemitsu/Ligeti/Vaughan Williams

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
39 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
40 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
41 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
43 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
35 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
46 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
25 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
14 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
29 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
31 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
42 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
36 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
28 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
27 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
46 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
43 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## arpeggio

After Mahlerian:

Hindemith/Adams: Doctor Atomic 

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
39 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
41 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
43 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
35 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
46 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
14 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
29 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
31 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
42 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
36 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
28 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
27 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
46 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
43 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After arpeggissimo:

Manoury/Rihm/Tippett

*Nominated*:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
39 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
41 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
41 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
43 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
35 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
46 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
14 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
29 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
31 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
44 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
36 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
29 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
27 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
46 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
44 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
43 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Britten / Coates

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
39 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
41 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
43 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
35 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
46 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
14 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
29 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
31 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
44 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
36 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
29 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
27 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
46 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
44 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
43 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After MS:

Stroppa / Ligeti / Shost24 -1

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
39 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
41 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
43 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
35 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
46 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
14 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
30 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
31 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
44 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
36 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
29 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
31 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
29 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
46 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
44 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
43 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After the Minister of Finance dōgen

Radulescu / Takemitsu harp&tape / Hartmann -1

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
39 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
41 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
43 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
35 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
14 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
30 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
31 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
44 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
38 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
29 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
31 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
29 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
47 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
44 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
43 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After GioCar

Takemitsu St / Ligeti

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
39 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
41 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
43 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
35 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
14 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
31 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
31 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
44 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
38 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
29 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
31 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
29 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
49 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
44 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
43 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## PeterFromLA

After Cygnenoir

Ligeti/Lutoslawski/Britten-

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
39 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
41 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
43 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
35 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
14 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
33 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
32 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
44 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
38 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
29 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
31 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
29 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
49 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
44 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
43 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
43 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After PeterFromLA:

Takemitsu St / Tippett / Young

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
39 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
41 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
43 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
35 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
15 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
14 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
33 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
32 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
44 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
38 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
29 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
31 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
29 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
51 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
43 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After mmsbls

Takemitsu St / Tippett / Gould

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
39 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
41 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
43 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
35 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
14 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
33 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
32 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
44 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
38 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
29 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
31 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
29 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
*53 Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)*
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
*46 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)*
43 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
147. Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
148. Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
149. Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
150. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
151. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
152. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
153. Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
154. Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
155. Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
156. Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
157. Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
158. Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
159. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
160. Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
161. Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
162. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
163. Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
164. Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
165. Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
166. Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
167. Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
168. Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
169. Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
170. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
171. Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
172. Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
173. Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
174. Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
175. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
176. Berio: Rendering (1989)
177. Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
178. MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
179. Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
180. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
181. Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
182. Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
183. Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
184. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
185. Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
186. Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
187. Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)


----------



## StDior

After GreenMamba 

Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" / Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli 

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
39 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
41 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
43 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
35 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
16 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
33 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
32 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
44 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
38 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
29 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
31 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
29 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
47 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
43 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tdc

After StDior

Ligeti / Manoury

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
39 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
41 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
43 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
35 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
16 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
35 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
32 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
45 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
38 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
29 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
31 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
29 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
47 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
43 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After tdc

Manoury / Gubaidulina

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
39 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
41 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
43 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
35 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
16 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
35 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
32 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
47 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
38 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
29 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
31 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
29 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
47 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
43 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
16 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After GioCar:

Manoury / Wolfe / Tippett -1

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
39 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
41 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
43 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
35 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
16 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
35 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
32 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
49 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
38 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
29 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
31 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
29 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
46 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
43 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
17 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After d:

Manoury / Rihm / Tippett

*Nominated*:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
39 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
41 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
43 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
35 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
16 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
35 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
32 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
51 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
38 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
30 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
31 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
29 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
43 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
17 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Hovhaness / Britten

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
39 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
41 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
42 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
43 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
35 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
18 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
35 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
32 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
51 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
38 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
30 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
31 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
29 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
43 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
17 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After MS:

Coates / Manoury / Britten -1

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
39 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
41 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
43 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
35 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
18 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
35 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
32 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
52 Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
38 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
30 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
31 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
29 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
43 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
17 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
147. Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
148. Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
149. Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
150. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
151. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
152. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
153. Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
154. Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
155. Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
156. Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
157. Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
158. Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
159. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
160. Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
161. Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
162. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
163. Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
164. Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
165. Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
166. Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
167. Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
168. Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
169. Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
170. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
171. Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
172. Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
173. Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
174. Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
175. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
176. Berio: Rendering (1989)
177. Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
178. MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
179. Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
180. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
181. Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
182. Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
183. Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
184. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
185. Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
186. Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
187. Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
188. Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)


----------



## Guest

New Board

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
39 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
41 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
43 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
35 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
18 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
35 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
32 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
38 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
30 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
31 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
29 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
43 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
17 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After

Finnissy ECT / Donatoni /Gubaid.

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
39 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
41 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
35 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
18 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
35 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
32 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
38 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
30 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
31 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
29 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
43 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
17 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After GreenMamba:

Britten / VW / Hartmann

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
39 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
41 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
47 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
35 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
18 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
35 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
32 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
38 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
30 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
31 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
29 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
44 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
17 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## PeterFromLA

After mmsbls

Lutoslawski/Finnissy/Britten

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
39 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
41 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
35 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
47 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
18 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
35 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
34 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
38 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
30 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
31 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
29 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
44 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
17 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mahlerian

After PeterFromLA

Ligeti/Hartmann/Tippett

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
39 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
41 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
35 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
47 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
18 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
37 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
34 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
38 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
30 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
31 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
29 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
44 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
44 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
17 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After Mahlerian

eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn / Radulescu / Finnissy

*Nominated*:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
39 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
41 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
41 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
37 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
18 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
37 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
34 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
39 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
30 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
31 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
29 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
44 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
44 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
17 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

It looks like Finnissy ECT went up a point when it should have lost one.


----------



## Guest

Fixed by ptr's edit.


----------



## GioCar

After ptr

Radulescu / Dutilleux / RVW

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
39 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
41 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
42 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
37 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
18 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
37 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
34 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
41 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
30 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
31 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
29 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
44 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
43 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
17 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After GioCar

Britten / Abrahamsen / Finnissy

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
40 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
41 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
48 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
42 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
37 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
18 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
37 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
34 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
41 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
30 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
31 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
29 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
44 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
43 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
17 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After Cygnenoir:

Britten / Tippett / Young

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
40 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
41 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
50 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
42 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
37 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
18 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
37 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
34 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
41 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
30 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
31 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
29 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
43 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
17 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
41 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## PeterFromLA

After mmsbls

Ligeti/Lutoslawski/Tippett

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
40 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
41 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
50 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
44 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
42 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
37 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
18 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
39 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
35 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
41 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
30 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
31 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
29 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
44 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
43 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
17 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
41 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After Peter

Radulescu / Coates / Ligeti

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
40 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
41 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
50 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
45 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
42 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
37 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
18 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
38 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
35 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
43 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
30 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
31 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
29 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
44 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
43 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
17 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
41 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

After GreenMamba 

Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" / Abrahamsen: Schnee

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
41 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
50 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
45 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
42 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
37 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
20 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
38 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
35 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
43 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
30 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
31 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
29 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
44 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
43 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
17 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
41 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After St:

Stroppa / Coates / Auerbach -1

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
50 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
46 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
42 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
37 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
20 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
38 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
35 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
43 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
30 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
31 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
31 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
44 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
43 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
17 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
41 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After dogen
Ligeti / Shost P&F

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
50 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
46 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
42 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
37 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
20 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
40 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
35 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
43 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
30 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
29 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
31 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
44 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
43 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
17 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
41 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After MS

Wolfe / Schaeffer/Henry / Britten

*Nominated*:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
41 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
49 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
46 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
42 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
37 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
20 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
40 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
35 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
43 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
30 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
15 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
31 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
44 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
43 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
19 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
41 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After ptr

Stroppa / Sciarrino / Tippett

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
49 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
46 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
42 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
37 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
20 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
40 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
35 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
43 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
30 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
33 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
43 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
43 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
19 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
41 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## PeterFromLA

After GioCar

Ligeti/Lutoslawski/RVW

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
49 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
46 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
42 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
37 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
20 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
42 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
36 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
43 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
30 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
33 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
43 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
42 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
19 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
41 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After PeterFromLA:

Britten / Gubaidulina / Young

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
51 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
46 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
42 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
37 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
20 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
42 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
36 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
14 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
43 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
30 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
33 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
43 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
42 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
19 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
40 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After m

Luto / Mom / Young-1

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
41 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
51 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
46 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
42 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
37 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
20 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
42 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
38 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
15 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
43 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
30 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
33 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
43 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
42 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
19 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After d

Stroppa / Britten / Coates

*Nominated*:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
41 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
52 Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
45 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
42 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
37 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
20 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
42 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
38 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
15 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
43 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
30 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
35 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
43 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
42 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
19 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

ptr's last voting put Britten through.

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
147. Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
148. Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
149. Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
150. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
151. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
152. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
153. Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
154. Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
155. Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
156. Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
157. Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
158. Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
159. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
160. Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
161. Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
162. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
163. Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
164. Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
165. Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
166. Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
167. Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
168. Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
169. Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
170. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
171. Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
172. Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
173. Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
174. Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
175. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
176. Berio: Rendering (1989)
177. Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
178. MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
179. Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
180. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
181. Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
182. Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
183. Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
184. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
185. Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
186. Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
187. Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
188. Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
189. Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)


----------



## GreenMamba

After ptr

Coates / Abrahamsen / Gubaidulina

*Nominated*:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
42 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
47 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
42 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
37 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
20 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
42 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
38 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
15 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
43 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
30 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
35 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
43 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
42 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
19 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mika

After GM

Dutilleux Coates


Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
42 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
48 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
44 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
37 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
20 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
42 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
38 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
15 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
43 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
35 Reimann: Lear (1978)
30 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
35 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
43 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
42 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
19 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tdc

After Mika

Reimann / Gubaidulina

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
42 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
48 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
44 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
37 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
20 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
42 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
38 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
15 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
28 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
43 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
37 Reimann: Lear (1978)
30 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
35 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
43 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
42 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
19 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc

Penderecki / VW

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
42 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
48 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
44 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
37 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
20 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
42 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
38 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
15 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
30 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
43 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
37 Reimann: Lear (1978)
30 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
35 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
43 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
43 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
19 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## PeterFromLA

After Cyg

Ligeti/Lutoslawski/Radulescu

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
42 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
40 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
48 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
44 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
37 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
20 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
44 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
39 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
15 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
30 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
42 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
37 Reimann: Lear (1978)
30 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
35 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
43 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
43 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
19 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After PeterFromLA:

Tippett / VW / Auerbach

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
42 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
39 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
48 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
44 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
37 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
20 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
44 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
39 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
15 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
30 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
42 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
37 Reimann: Lear (1978)
30 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
35 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
44 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
19 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

After mmsbls:

Coates: Symphony No.14 / Abrahamsen: Schnee

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
43 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
39 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
37 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
50 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
44 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
37 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
20 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
44 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
39 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
15 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
30 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
42 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
37 Reimann: Lear (1978)
30 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
35 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
44 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
19 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

After StDior

Radulescu / Birtwistle / Ligeti


Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
43 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
39 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
50 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
44 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
37 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
20 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
43 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
39 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
15 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
30 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
44 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
37 Reimann: Lear (1978)
30 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
32 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
35 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
44 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
19 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After GM
Shost P&F / Tippett

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
43 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
39 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
50 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
44 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
37 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
20 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
43 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
39 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
15 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
30 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
44 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
37 Reimann: Lear (1978)
30 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
35 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
46 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
44 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
19 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After MS

Coates / Radulescu / Hartmann

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
43 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
39 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
52 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
44 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
37 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
20 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
43 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
39 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
15 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
30 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
45 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
37 Reimann: Lear (1978)
30 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
35 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
46 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
44 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
19 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After GioCar:

Penderecki / Coates / Gould-1


Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)


Seconded:
43 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
39 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
53 Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
44 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
44 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
37 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
20 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
43 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
39 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
15 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
45 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
37 Reimann: Lear (1978)
30 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
35 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
46 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
44 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
19 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

Can someone oblige please? - Coates enshrined.


----------



## StDior

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
147. Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
148. Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
149. Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
150. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
151. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
152. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
153. Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
154. Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
155. Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
156. Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
157. Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
158. Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
159. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
160. Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
161. Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
162. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
163. Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
164. Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
165. Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
166. Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
167. Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
168. Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
169. Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
170. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
171. Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
172. Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
173. Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
174. Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
175. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
176. Berio: Rendering (1989)
177. Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
178. MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
179. Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
180. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
181. Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
182. Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
183. Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
184. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
185. Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
186. Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
187. Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
188. Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
189. Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
190. Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)


----------



## StDior

New board after dogen:

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
43 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
39 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
44 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
37 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
20 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
43 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
39 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
15 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
45 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
26 Reich: The Cave (1993)
37 Reimann: Lear (1978)
30 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
35 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
46 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
44 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
19 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

Permission to say "Huzzah!" in a very loud voice!


----------



## PeterFromLA

After StDior

Ligeti/Lutoslawski/Reich

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
43 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
39 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
44 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
37 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
20 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
45 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
40 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
15 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
45 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
37 Reimann: Lear (1978)
30 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
35 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
46 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
44 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
19 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

after saint Peter:

Gubaidulina / Rihm / Tippett

*Nominated*:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
43 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
39 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
44 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
37 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
47 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
20 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
45 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
40 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
15 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
45 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
37 Reimann: Lear (1978)
31 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
35 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
44 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
19 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After ptr:

Gubaidulina / VW / Auerbach

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
43 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
44 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
37 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
49 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
20 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
45 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
40 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
15 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
45 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
37 Reimann: Lear (1978)
31 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
35 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
45 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
19 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After mmsbls

Gubaidulina / Dutilleux / Ligeti

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
43 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
45 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
37 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
51 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
20 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
44 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
40 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
15 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
45 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
37 Reimann: Lear (1978)
31 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
35 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
45 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
19 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Selby

After GioCar

Hovhaness / Gubaidulina

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
43 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
45 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
37 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
52 Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
22 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
44 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
40 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
15 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
45 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
37 Reimann: Lear (1978)
31 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
35 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
45 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
19 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
147. Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
148. Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
149. Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
150. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
151. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
152. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
153. Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
154. Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
155. Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
156. Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
157. Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
158. Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
159. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
160. Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
161. Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
162. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
163. Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
164. Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
165. Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
166. Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
167. Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
168. Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
169. Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
170. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
171. Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
172. Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
173. Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
174. Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
175. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
176. Berio: Rendering (1989)
177. Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
178. MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
179. Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
180. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
181. Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
182. Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
183. Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
184. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
185. Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
186. Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
187. Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
188. Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
189. Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
190. Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002) 
191. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
43 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
44 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
45 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
37 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
22 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
44 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
40 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
15 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
45 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
37 Reimann: Lear (1978)
31 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
35 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
45 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
19 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

after Selby

Donatoni / Tippett / Dutilleux

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
43 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
44 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
37 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
22 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
44 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
40 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
15 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
45 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
37 Reimann: Lear (1978)
31 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
35 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
46 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
45 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
19 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## PeterFromLA

After GreenMamba

Lutoslawski/Ligeti/Dutilleux

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
43 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
37 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
22 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
45 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
42 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
15 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
45 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
37 Reimann: Lear (1978)
31 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
35 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
46 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
45 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
19 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After PeterFromLA

eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn / Donatoni / Finnissy

*Nominated*:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
43 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
47 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
39 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
22 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
45 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
42 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
15 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
45 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
37 Reimann: Lear (1978)
31 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
40 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
35 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
46 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
45 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
19 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Rodrigo / RVW

minated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
43 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
47 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
39 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
22 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
45 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
42 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
15 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
45 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
37 Reimann: Lear (1978)
31 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
35 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
46 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
46 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
19 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
39 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After Moonlight:

Stroppa /Lutoslawski / Young -1

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
43 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
47 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
39 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
22 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
45 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
43 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
15 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
45 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
37 Reimann: Lear (1978)
31 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
37 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
46 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
46 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
19 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
38 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

After dogen:

Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" / Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
43 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
38 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
47 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
39 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
45 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
43 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
15 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
45 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
37 Reimann: Lear (1978)
31 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
37 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
47 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
46 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
19 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
38 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After StDior:

Mompou / Wolfe / Auerbach -1

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
43 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
37 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
47 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
39 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
45 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
43 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
17 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
32 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
45 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
37 Reimann: Lear (1978)
31 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
37 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
47 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
46 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
20 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
38 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After dogen:

Tippett / Penderecki / Donatoni

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
43 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
37 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
46 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
39 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
45 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
43 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
17 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
33 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
45 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
37 Reimann: Lear (1978)
31 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
37 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
49 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
46 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
20 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
38 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After mmsbls

Donatoni / Tippett / RVW

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
43 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
37 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
48 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
39 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
23 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
45 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
43 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
17 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
33 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
45 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
37 Reimann: Lear (1978)
31 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
37 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
50 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
45 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
20 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
38 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Tippett / Glass / Donatoni

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
43 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
37 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
47 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
39 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
45 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
43 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
17 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
33 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
45 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
37 Reimann: Lear (1978)
31 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
37 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
52 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
45 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
20 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
38 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## PeterFromLA

After Mika

Lutoslawski/Ligeti/RVW

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
43 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
37 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
47 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
39 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
46 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
17 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
33 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
45 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
37 Reimann: Lear (1978)
31 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
37 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
52 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
44 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
20 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
38 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After PeterFromLA

Rihm / Donatoni / Tippett

*Nominated*:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

*Seconded*:
43 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
37 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
48 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
39 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
24 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
35 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
46 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
17 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
33 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
45 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
37 Reimann: Lear (1978)
33 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
37 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
51 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
44 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
20 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
38 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

PeterFromLA said:


> After Mika
> 
> Lutoslawski/Ligeti/RVW
> 
> ....


Is the "50% rule" still valid? If so, Ligeti (and maybe Lutoslawski too) is in danger....


----------



## ptr

GioCar said:


> Is the "50% rule" still valid? If so, Ligeti (and maybe Lutoslawski too) is in danger....


I would think it is! But since Nathan was put on holiday I don't think anyone is counting... 

/ptr


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Yes, the rule is still in place as far as I know - but I don't think we have anyone enforcing it. I don't have the time, and nobody else seems to have volunteered.

I don't suppose anyone knows when Nathan is coming back?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Glass / Henze

Nominated:
02 Takemitsu: Rising Sun (1993) - Albert7 (3 more seconds needed)

Seconded:
43 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
37 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
48 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
39 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
36 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
46 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
17 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
33 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
45 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
37 Reimann: Lear (1978)
33 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
37 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
51 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
44 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
20 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
38 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

MoonlightSonata said:


> Yes, the rule is still in place as far as I know - but I don't think we have anyone enforcing it. I don't have the time, and nobody else seems to have volunteered.
> 
> I don't suppose anyone knows when Nathan is coming back?


Well, could it be this just a reminder for the voter who's possibly infringing the rule?
If it doesn't work, let's see...


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I _think_ Rising Sun has been on the list for two weeks now - please correct me if I'm wrong, I might be confused.

New board:

43 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
37 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
48 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
39 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
36 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
46 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
17 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
33 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
45 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
37 Reimann: Lear (1978)
33 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
37 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
22 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
51 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
44 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
20 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
38 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

GioCar said:


> Is the "50% rule" still valid? If so, Ligeti (and maybe Lutoslawski too) is in danger....


Er, I've got an unhelpful comment about this. I know why it was brought in, but "these days" there seems to have been a bit of a fall off in participation (I've nearly followed on from myself a couple of times!) and this must have an impact on percentage votes for works. I, like everyone else, have preferences for some works over others and so tend to vote accordingly. I try to spread the love around, but still...(and the issue can only get worse as the board gets smaller).


----------



## Guest

After MS:

Takemitsu / Penderecki / Adams: Doctor Atomic -1

43 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
40 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
37 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
48 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
39 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
36 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
46 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
17 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
34 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
45 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
37 Reimann: Lear (1978)
33 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
37 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
51 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
44 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
20 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
38 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

Top banana

51 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
48 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
46 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
45 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
44 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
43 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
43 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)


----------



## Trout

After dogen:

Reimann / Ligeti

43 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
40 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
37 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
48 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
39 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
36 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
47 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
17 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
34 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
45 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
39 Reimann: Lear (1978)
33 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
37 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
51 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
44 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
20 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
38 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Tippett / VW / Donatoni

43 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
40 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
37 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
47 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
39 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
36 Henze: Requiem (1993)
27 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
47 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
17 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
34 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
45 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
39 Reimann: Lear (1978)
33 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
37 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
53 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
45 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
20 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
38 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## PeterFromLA

Re the rule,I've wondered about it also, based on voting patterns I've observed recently, Some works are only supported by one voter it seems.

In any case I've done what I can with these works. If they make the list, so be it. If they don't, I'm fine with it.


----------



## arpeggio

After mmsbls:

Hindemith/Adams: Doctor Atomic

43 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
37 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
47 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
39 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
36 Henze: Requiem (1993)
29 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
47 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
17 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
34 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
45 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
39 Reimann: Lear (1978)
33 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
37 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
53 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
45 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
20 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
38 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## arpeggio

As far as the 50% rule I have been tracking my votes.

I know that I am the source for over 50% of the votes for Gould (7 out of 13). This is because it has received some negative votes.

Anyways the vast majority of the works that I like have already been enshrined.


----------



## GreenMamba

It's hard to maintain the 50% rule with negative votes. You could keep yourself under but end up over due to negatives.

After arpeggio

Tippett / Radulescu / Ligeti

43 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
37 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
47 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
39 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
36 Henze: Requiem (1993)
29 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
46 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
17 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
34 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
46 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
39 Reimann: Lear (1978)
33 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
37 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
*55 Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)*
45 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
20 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
38 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

I can't easily execute the ceremony from my iPad. Little help, please.


----------



## Mahlerian

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
147. Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
148. Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
149. Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
150. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
151. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
152. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
153. Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
154. Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
155. Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
156. Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
157. Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
158. Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
159. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
160. Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
161. Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
162. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
163. Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
164. Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
165. Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
166. Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
167. Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
168. Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
169. Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
170. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
171. Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
172. Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
173. Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
174. Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
175. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
176. Berio: Rendering (1989)
177. Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
178. MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
179. Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
180. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
181. Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
182. Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
183. Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
184. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
185. Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
186. Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
187. Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
188. Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
189. Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
190. Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002) 
191. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
192. Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)

New Board

43 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
37 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
47 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
39 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
36 Henze: Requiem (1993)
29 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
46 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
17 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
34 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
46 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
39 Reimann: Lear (1978)
33 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
37 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
20 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
38 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
31 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

I assume the rule is 50% of the votes cast so one can cast more than 50% of the vote total if there have been negative votes.


----------



## ptr

After GMM (I try to vote so as to promote as a great variety as possible, and for me there's a bit to many works on the list by composers that already are well represented on the master list!)

Zimmermann / eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn / Vaughan Williams

43 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
37 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
47 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
43 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
40 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
36 Henze: Requiem (1993)
29 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
46 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
17 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
34 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
46 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
39 Reimann: Lear (1978)
33 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
42 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
37 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
44 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
20 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
38 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

MoonlightSonata said:


> Yes, the rule is still in place as far as I know - but I don't think we have anyone enforcing it. I don't have the time, and nobody else seems to have volunteered.
> 
> I don't suppose anyone knows when Nathan is coming back?


A bottle has washed up on my shore, containing the following missive:

1) Although I am still mulling over thoughts regarding participation in TC as a whole, I intend to throw some votes and lists and such up when able. My legal date of return is scheduled for the 10th of September.

2) I had thought about tracking a few vote counts once, but I am not allowed to use the search function at this time, making such a venture unrealistic.

3) Hi. Special shoutout to mmsbls, who deserves an apology from me, but alas, I've been pussyfooting around the issue.

With Love,

Nathan


----------



## GreenMamba

mmsbls said:


> I assume the rule is 50% of the votes cast so one can cast more than 50% of the vote total if there have been negative votes.


How do we track that? I went through all the trouble if tracking my own votes but I'll be damned if I'm going to figure out everyone's negatives as well.

Generally, I'd say we should all be careful and try to stay within the spirit of the rule. But as we near the end, it becomes pointless to vote for works at the bottom of the list. With so few of us voting, it may be hard to push anything through without powering it. I suspect each work might only have 1-2 supporters now.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Rodrigo / Dutilleux

43 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
37 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
47 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
44 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
40 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
36 Henze: Requiem (1993)
29 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
46 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
17 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
34 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
46 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
39 Reimann: Lear (1978)
33 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
44 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
37 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
44 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
20 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
38 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After MS

Donatoni / Reimann / RVW

43 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
41 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
37 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
49 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
44 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
40 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
36 Henze: Requiem (1993)
29 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
46 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
17 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
34 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
46 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
40 Reimann: Lear (1978)
33 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
44 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
37 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
43 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
20 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
38 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After GioCar

Adams: Dr Atomic / Donatoni

43 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
43 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
37 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
50 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
44 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
40 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
36 Henze: Requiem (1993)
29 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
46 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
17 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
34 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
46 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
40 Reimann: Lear (1978)
33 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
44 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
37 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
43 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
20 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
38 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Selby

After Cygnanoir

Mompou / Ligeti

43 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
43 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
37 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
50 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
44 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
40 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
36 Henze: Requiem (1993)
29 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
47 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
45 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
19 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
34 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
46 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
40 Reimann: Lear (1978)
33 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
44 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
37 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
43 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
20 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
38 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

I checked the top 4 works as well as VW. 

Donatoni, Radulescu, and VW are in no trouble from the 50% rule.

Ligeti SQ is currently fine, but PeterFromLA has 25 of the 51 votes (there have been some negative votes)

Lutoslawski has an effective total of 42 (24 from PeterFromLA and 21 from others)

Hopefully I counted correctly. There are other works that should be checked but I've run out of steam for now.


----------



## PeterFromLA

Thanks, mmsbls. This reinforces my decision to let others carry on with those two works as they see fit. Cheers, P.


----------



## GreenMamba

After Selby

Young / Finnissy ECT / Lutoslawski

43 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
43 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
37 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
50 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
44 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
40 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
36 Henze: Requiem (1993)
29 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
47 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
44 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
19 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
34 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
46 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
40 Reimann: Lear (1978)
33 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
44 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
37 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
43 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
20 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
40 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

After GreenMamba 

Abrahamsen: Schnee / Hartmann: Symphony No. 6

45 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
43 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
37 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
50 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
44 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
40 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
36 Henze: Requiem (1993)
29 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
47 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
44 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
19 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
34 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
46 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
40 Reimann: Lear (1978)
33 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
44 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
28 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
37 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
43 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
20 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
40 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After StDior:

Mompou / Penderecki / Shost Sym -1

45 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
43 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
37 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
50 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
44 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
40 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
13 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
36 Henze: Requiem (1993)
29 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
47 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
44 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
46 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
40 Reimann: Lear (1978)
33 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
44 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
37 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
43 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
20 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
40 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After dogen
Ligeti / Gould


45 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
43 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
37 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
50 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
44 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
40 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
36 Henze: Requiem (1993)
29 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
49 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
44 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
46 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
40 Reimann: Lear (1978)
33 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
44 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
37 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
43 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
20 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
40 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After MS

Abrahamsen / Radulescu / Hartmann


47 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
43 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
37 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
50 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
44 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
40 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
36 Henze: Requiem (1993)
29 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
49 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
44 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
47 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
40 Reimann: Lear (1978)
33 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
44 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
37 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
43 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
20 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
40 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

after GioCar

Ligeti / Radulescu / Hartmann

47 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
43 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
37 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
50 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
44 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
40 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
36 Henze: Requiem (1993)
29 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
51 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
44 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
48 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
40 Reimann: Lear (1978)
33 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
44 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
37 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
43 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
20 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
40 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

after ptr:

Ligeti / Stroppa / Donatoni -1

47 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
43 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
37 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
49 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
44 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
40 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
36 Henze: Requiem (1993)
29 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
53 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
44 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
48 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
40 Reimann: Lear (1978)
33 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
44 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
43 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
20 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
40 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## arpeggio

After dogen:

Adams: Doctor Atomic/Rodrigo

47 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
45 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
37 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
49 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
44 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
40 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
36 Henze: Requiem (1993)
29 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
53 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
44 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
48 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
40 Reimann: Lear (1978)
33 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
45 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
43 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
20 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
40 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After arp:

Ligeti / Donatoni / Vaughan Williams

47 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
45 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
37 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
50 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
44 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
40 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
36 Henze: Requiem (1993)
29 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
55 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
44 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
48 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
40 Reimann: Lear (1978)
33 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
45 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
42 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
20 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
40 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Ligeti / Hindemith

47 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
45 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
37 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
50 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
44 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
40 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
36 Henze: Requiem (1993)
30 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
*57 Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)*
44 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
48 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
40 Reimann: Lear (1978)
33 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
45 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
42 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
20 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
40 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
147. Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
148. Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
149. Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
150. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
151. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
152. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
153. Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
154. Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
155. Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
156. Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
157. Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
158. Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
159. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
160. Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
161. Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
162. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
163. Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
164. Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
165. Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
166. Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
167. Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
168. Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
169. Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
170. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
171. Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
172. Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
173. Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
174. Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
175. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
176. Berio: Rendering (1989)
177. Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
178. MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
179. Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
180. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
181. Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
182. Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
183. Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
184. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
185. Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
186. Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
187. Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
188. Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
189. Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
190. Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002) 
191. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
192. Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
193. Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)


47 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
45 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
37 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
50 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
44 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
40 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
36 Henze: Requiem (1993)
30 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
44 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
48 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
40 Reimann: Lear (1978)
33 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
45 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
42 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
20 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
40 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After MS

Donatoni / Lutoslawski / Radulescu

47 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
45 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
37 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
52 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
44 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
40 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
36 Henze: Requiem (1993)
30 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
45 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
47 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
40 Reimann: Lear (1978)
33 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
45 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
42 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
20 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
40 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

Hot is one of the most joyful, exciting pieces you can ever hear.

Thanks to tdc (if I'm not wrong) who nominated it.


----------



## Cygnenoir

After GioCar

Adams / Abrahamsen

48 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
47 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
37 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
52 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
44 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
40 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
36 Henze: Requiem (1993)
30 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
45 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
47 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
40 Reimann: Lear (1978)
33 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
45 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
42 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
20 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
40 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

GioCar said:


> Hot is one of the most joyful, exciting pieces you can ever hear.
> 
> Thanks to tdc (if I'm not wrong) who nominated it.


To my cloth-ears I find it reminiscent of Steve Coleman / M-Base.


----------



## tdc

GioCar said:


> Hot is one of the most joyful, exciting pieces you can ever hear.
> 
> Thanks to tdc (if I'm not wrong) who nominated it.


A very nice piece indeed - but not one of my nominations...possibly ptr or SimonNZ?

I still have 3 nominations on the board - Dutilleux, Takemitsu and Rodrigo.


----------



## tdc

After Cyg

Reimann / Donatoni

48 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
47 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
37 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
53 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
44 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
40 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
45 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
36 Henze: Requiem (1993)
30 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
45 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
47 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
42 Reimann: Lear (1978)
33 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
45 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
42 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
20 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
40 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Rodrigo / VW / Finnissy

48 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
47 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
37 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
53 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
44 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
40 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
36 Henze: Requiem (1993)
30 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
45 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
47 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
42 Reimann: Lear (1978)
33 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
47 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
43 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
20 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
40 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

tdc said:


> A very nice piece indeed - but not one of my nominations...possibly ptr or SimonNZ?
> 
> I still have 3 nominations on the board - Dutilleux, Takemitsu and Rodrigo.


I've just found a message in a bottle.... from Christchurch.... it was GreenMamba's! My apologies for my poor memory.


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Reimann / Young

48 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
47 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
37 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
53 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
44 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
40 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
36 Henze: Requiem (1993)
30 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
45 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
47 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
44 Reimann: Lear (1978)
33 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
47 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
38 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
43 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
20 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
41 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After trout:

Stroppa / Donatoni / Abrahamsen-1

47 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
47 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
37 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
38 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
54 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
44 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
40 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
36 Henze: Requiem (1993)
30 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
45 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
47 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
44 Reimann: Lear (1978)
33 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
47 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
40 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
43 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
20 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
41 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

Donatoni enshrined methinks; can someone oblige please?


----------



## Mika

After dogen:

Birtwistle Dutilleux

47 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
47 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
37 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
54 Donatoni: Hot (1989)
45 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
40 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
36 Henze: Requiem (1993)
30 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
45 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
47 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
44 Reimann: Lear (1978)
33 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
47 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
40 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
43 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
20 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
41 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mika

dogen said:


> Donatoni enshrined methinks; can someone oblige please?


6 points to Abrahamsen


----------



## Guest

No, 7. It's on 47....not 48...you've missed my votes !!!


----------



## Mika

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
147. Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
148. Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
149. Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
150. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
151. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
152. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
153. Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
154. Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
155. Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
156. Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
157. Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
158. Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
159. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
160. Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
161. Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
162. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
163. Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
164. Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
165. Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
166. Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
167. Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
168. Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
169. Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
170. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
171. Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
172. Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
173. Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
174. Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
175. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
176. Berio: Rendering (1989)
177. Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
178. MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
179. Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
180. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
181. Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
182. Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
183. Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
184. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
185. Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
186. Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
187. Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
188. Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
189. Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
190. Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002) 
191. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
192. Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
193. Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
194. Donatoni: Hot (1989)


----------



## Mika

New board

47 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
47 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
37 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
40 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
36 Henze: Requiem (1993)
30 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
45 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
47 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
44 Reimann: Lear (1978)
33 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
47 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
34 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
40 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
43 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
20 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
41 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Shost P&F / RVW

47 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
47 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
37 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
40 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
36 Henze: Requiem (1993)
30 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
45 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
47 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
44 Reimann: Lear (1978)
33 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
47 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
36 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
40 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
44 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
20 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
41 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After MS

Radulescu / Stroppa / RVW


47 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
47 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
37 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
40 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
36 Henze: Requiem (1993)
30 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
45 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
49 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
44 Reimann: Lear (1978)
33 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
47 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
36 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
41 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
43 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
20 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
41 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)

I have nothing against RVW, actually I do like most of his works, but I cannot place him in the second half of the 20th century...


----------



## ptr

After GioCar

Radulescu / Stroppa / RVW

47 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
47 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
37 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
40 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
43 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
36 Henze: Requiem (1993)
30 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
45 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
51 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
44 Reimann: Lear (1978)
33 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
47 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
36 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
42 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
42 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
20 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
41 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

After ptr 

Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 / Lutoslawski: String Quartet


47 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
47 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
37 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
40 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
36 Henze: Requiem (1993)
30 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
46 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
51 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
44 Reimann: Lear (1978)
33 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
47 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
36 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
42 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
42 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
20 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
41 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After StDior:

VW / Hindemith / Auerbach

47 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
47 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
40 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
36 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
46 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
51 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
44 Reimann: Lear (1978)
33 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
47 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
36 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
42 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
44 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
20 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
41 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After mms:

Radulescu / Stroppa / Rodrigo -1

47 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
47 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
40 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
36 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
46 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
53 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
44 Reimann: Lear (1978)
33 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
46 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
36 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
43 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
44 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
20 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
41 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After dogen

Stroppa / Radulescu / Hartmann -1

47 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
47 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
40 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
36 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
46 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
*54 Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)*
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
44 Reimann: Lear (1978)
33 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
46 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
36 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
45 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
44 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
20 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
41 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
147. Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
148. Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
149. Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
150. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
151. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
152. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
153. Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
154. Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
155. Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
156. Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
157. Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
158. Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
159. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
160. Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
161. Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
162. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
163. Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
164. Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
165. Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
166. Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
167. Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
168. Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
169. Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
170. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
171. Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
172. Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
173. Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
174. Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
175. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
176. Berio: Rendering (1989)
177. Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
178. MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
179. Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
180. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
181. Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
182. Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
183. Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
184. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
185. Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
186. Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
187. Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
188. Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
189. Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
190. Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002) 
191. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
192. Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
193. Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
194. Donatoni: Hot (1989)
195. Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)

new board

47 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
47 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
40 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
36 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
46 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
44 Reimann: Lear (1978)
33 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
46 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
36 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
45 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
44 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
20 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
41 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

the last 5 places for heaven.....


----------



## Trout

After GioCar:

Riemann / Young

47 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
47 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
40 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
36 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
46 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
46 Reimann: Lear (1978)
33 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
46 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
36 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
45 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
44 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
20 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

after Trout

Stroppa / Rihm / Abrahamsen

46 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
47 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
40 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
36 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
46 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
46 Reimann: Lear (1978)
34 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
46 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
36 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
47 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
44 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
20 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Shost P&F / VW


46 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
47 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
40 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
36 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
46 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
46 Reimann: Lear (1978)
34 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
46 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
38 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
47 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
20 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After MoonlightSonata

Adams / VW

46 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
49 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
40 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
36 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
46 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
46 Reimann: Lear (1978)
34 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
46 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
38 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
47 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
46 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
20 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After Cygnenoir

Adams DA / VW / Abrahamse

45 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
51 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
40 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
36 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
46 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
46 Reimann: Lear (1978)
34 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
46 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
38 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
47 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
47 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
20 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After mms:

Stroppa / Lutoslawski / Vaughan Williams -1

45 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
51 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
40 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
36 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
47 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
46 Reimann: Lear (1978)
34 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
46 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
38 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
49 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
46 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
20 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
42 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Trout

After dogen:

Young / Reimann

45 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
51 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
40 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
44 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
36 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
47 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
47 Reimann: Lear (1978)
34 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
46 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
38 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
49 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
46 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
20 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
44 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tdc

Lutoslawski's _String Quartet_, really?

I always thought that Lutoslawski String Quartet was widely regarded as an epic fail.


----------



## StDior

After Trout:

Abrahamsen: Schnee / Hartmann: Symphony No. 6

47 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
51 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
40 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
36 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
47 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
47 Reimann: Lear (1978)
34 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
46 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
38 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
49 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
46 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
20 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
44 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After StDior:

Wolfe / eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn / Vaughan Williams

47 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
11 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
51 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
45 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
41 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
36 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
47 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
47 Reimann: Lear (1978)
34 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
46 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
38 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
49 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
22 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
44 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mika

After ptr:

Dutilleux Adams

47 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
51 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
47 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
41 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
36 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
47 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
47 Reimann: Lear (1978)
34 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
46 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
38 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
49 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
45 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
22 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
44 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Shost P&F / VW

47 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
51 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
47 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
41 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
36 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
47 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
47 Reimann: Lear (1978)
34 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
46 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
49 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
46 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
22 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
44 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After MS

Dutilleux / Stroppa / Adams DA

47 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
50 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
49 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
41 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
36 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
24 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
47 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
47 Reimann: Lear (1978)
34 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
46 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
50 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
46 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
22 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
44 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

Honestly I'm surprised to see Adam's DA on top and Klinghoffer on bottom. 
It would have made more sense to me if their positions had been exchanged.


----------



## Guest

After gioCar:

Stroppa / Hovhaness / Adams DA -1

47 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
49 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
49 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
41 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
36 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
25 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
47 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
47 Reimann: Lear (1978)
34 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
46 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
52 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
46 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
22 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
44 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After dogen:

VW / Rodrigo / Abrahamsen

46 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
49 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
49 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
41 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
36 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
25 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
47 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
47 Reimann: Lear (1978)
34 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
47 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
52 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
48 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
22 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
44 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Stroppa / Henze / Adams

46 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
48 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
49 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
41 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
37 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
25 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
47 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
47 Reimann: Lear (1978)
34 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
47 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
54 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
48 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
22 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
44 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After ptr

Stroppa / Reimann / Adams

46 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
47 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
49 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
41 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
37 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
25 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
47 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
48 Reimann: Lear (1978)
34 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
47 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
*56 Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)*
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
48 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
22 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
44 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
147. Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
148. Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
149. Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
150. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
151. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
152. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
153. Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
154. Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
155. Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
156. Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
157. Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
158. Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
159. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
160. Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
161. Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
162. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
163. Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
164. Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
165. Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
166. Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
167. Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
168. Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
169. Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
170. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
171. Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
172. Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
173. Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
174. Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
175. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
176. Berio: Rendering (1989)
177. Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
178. MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
179. Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
180. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
181. Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
182. Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
183. Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
184. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
185. Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
186. Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
187. Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
188. Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
189. Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
190. Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002) 
191. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
192. Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
193. Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
194. Donatoni: Hot (1989)
195. Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
196. Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)


new board

46 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
47 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
49 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
41 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
26 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
37 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
25 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
47 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
48 Reimann: Lear (1978)
34 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
47 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
48 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
22 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
44 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After GioCar
Glass / Rodrigo


46 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
47 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
49 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
41 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
44 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
37 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
25 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
47 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
48 Reimann: Lear (1978)
34 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
48 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
48 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
22 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
44 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

Now that Stroppa is enshrined I'm prepared to ***** myself out to the highest bidder...


----------



## Guest

***** is a blocked word? This place is like a convent!!!


----------



## Guest

After MS

Finnissy ECT / Reimann / Rodrigo


46 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
47 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
49 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
41 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
37 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
25 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
47 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
49 Reimann: Lear (1978)
34 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
47 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
48 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
22 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
44 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Trout

After dogen:

Young / Reimann

46 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
47 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
49 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
41 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
37 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
25 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
47 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
50 Reimann: Lear (1978)
34 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
47 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
48 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
22 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

VW / Rodrigo / Dutilleux

46 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
47 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
48 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
41 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
46 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
37 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
25 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
47 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
50 Reimann: Lear (1978)
34 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
48 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
50 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
22 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After mmsbls

Finnissy/Reimann/Vaughan Williams

46 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
47 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
48 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
41 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
48 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
37 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
25 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
47 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
51 Reimann: Lear (1978)
34 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
48 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
16 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
49 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
22 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After nathanb

Reimann / Sciarrino / Vaughan Williams

46 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
47 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
48 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
41 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
48 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
37 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
25 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
47 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
53 Reimann: Lear (1978)
34 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
48 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
48 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
22 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After GioCar
Rodrigo / VW

46 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
47 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
48 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
41 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
48 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
37 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
25 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
47 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
53 Reimann: Lear (1978)
34 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
50 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
49 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
22 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Welcome back nathanb!


----------



## StDior

After MoonlightSonata 
Lutoslawski: String Quartet / Abrahamsen: Schnee

47 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
47 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
48 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
41 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
48 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
37 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
25 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
49 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
53 Reimann: Lear (1978)
34 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
50 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
17 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
49 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
22 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

after St. D

Finnissy: ECT / Sciarrino / RVW

47 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
47 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
48 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
41 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
50 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
37 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
25 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
49 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
35 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
53 Reimann: Lear (1978)
34 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
50 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
24 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
48 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
22 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

after ptr:

Penderecki / Takemitsu / Adams DA -1

47 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
46 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
48 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
41 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
50 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
37 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
25 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
49 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
53 Reimann: Lear (1978)
34 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
50 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
18 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
25 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
48 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
22 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

MoonlightSonata said:


> Welcome back nathanb!


Thanks Moony. I feel kinda funny about it. Like, dirty. Like I was in jail.

After doge

Sciarrino/Finnissy/Rodrigo

47 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
46 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
48 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
41 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
51 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
37 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
25 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
49 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
53 Reimann: Lear (1978)
34 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
49 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
25 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
48 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
22 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After the jailbird 

eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn / Finnissy: ECT / Lutoslawski

47 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
46 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
48 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
43 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
52 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
37 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
25 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
47 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
53 Reimann: Lear (1978)
34 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
49 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
25 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
48 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
22 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After ptr:

Rodrigo / VW / Lutoslawski

47 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
46 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
48 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
43 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
52 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
37 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
25 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
46 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
53 Reimann: Lear (1978)
34 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
51 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
25 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
49 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
22 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## arpeggio

After mmsbls:

Adams: Doctor Atomic/Rodrigo

47 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
48 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
48 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
43 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
52 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
37 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
25 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
46 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
53 Reimann: Lear (1978)
34 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
52 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
25 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
49 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
22 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After arpeggio

Rihm/Reimann/Rodrigo

47 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
48 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
48 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
43 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
52 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
37 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
25 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
46 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
54 Reimann: Lear (1978)
36 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
51 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
25 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
49 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
22 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## tdc

After nathanb

Reimann / Rodrigo / Lutoslawski

47 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
48 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
48 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
43 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
52 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
37 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
25 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
45 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
56 Reimann: Lear (1978)
36 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
52 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
25 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
49 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
22 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

After tdc

Abrahamsen: Schnee / Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu"

49 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
48 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
48 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
43 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
52 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
37 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
45 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
56 Reimann: Lear (1978)
36 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
52 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
25 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
49 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
22 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After StDior:

VW / Rodrigo / FInnissy

49 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
48 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
48 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
43 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
51 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
37 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
45 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
56 Reimann: Lear (1978)
36 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
53 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
25 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
51 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
22 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After mmsbls

Reimann / Dutilleux / Rodrigo

49 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
48 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
49 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
43 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
51 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
37 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
45 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
21 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
58 Reimann: Lear (1978)
36 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
52 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
25 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
51 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
22 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After GioCar

Mompou / Wolfe / Rodrigo -1

49 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
48 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
49 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
43 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
51 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
37 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
45 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
23 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
58 Reimann: Lear (1978)
36 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
51 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
25 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
51 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
23 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969


----------



## Guest

Reimann enshrinement por favor.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
147. Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
148. Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
149. Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
150. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
151. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
152. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
153. Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
154. Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
155. Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
156. Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
157. Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
158. Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
159. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
160. Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
161. Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
162. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
163. Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
164. Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
165. Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
166. Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
167. Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
168. Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
169. Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
170. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
171. Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
172. Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
173. Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
174. Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
175. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
176. Berio: Rendering (1989)
177. Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
178. MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
179. Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
180. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
181. Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
182. Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
183. Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
184. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
185. Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
186. Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
187. Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
188. Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
189. Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
190. Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002) 
191. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
192. Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
193. Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
194. Donatoni: Hot (1989)
195. Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
196. Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
197. Reimann: Lear (1978)

49 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
48 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
49 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
43 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
51 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
37 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
45 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
23 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
37 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
36 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
51 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
25 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
51 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
23 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After dogen
Rodrigo / Penderecki

49 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
48 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
49 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
43 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
51 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
37 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
45 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
23 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
38 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
36 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
53 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
25 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
51 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
23 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After MS

Dutilleux / Rihm / Rodrigo

49 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
48 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
51 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
43 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
51 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
37 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
45 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
23 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
38 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
37 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
52 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
25 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
51 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
23 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After ptr

Finnissy/Dutilleux/Vaughan Williams

49 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
48 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
52 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
43 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
53 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
37 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
45 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
23 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
38 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
37 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
52 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
25 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
50 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
23 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After nathanb:

Rodrigo / VW / Finnissy

49 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
48 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
40 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
52 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
43 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
52 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
37 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
45 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
23 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
38 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
37 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
54 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
25 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
51 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
23 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Rodrigo / Birtwistle / Finnissy

49 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
48 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
41 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
52 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
43 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
51 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
37 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
45 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
23 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
38 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
37 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
56 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
25 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
51 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
23 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
46 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Young / Abrahamsen

50 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
48 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
41 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
52 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
43 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
51 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
37 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
45 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
23 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
38 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
37 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
56 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
25 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
51 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
23 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
48 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Abrahamsen / Finnissy / RVW

52 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
48 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
41 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
52 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
43 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
52 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
37 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
45 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
23 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
38 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
37 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
56 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
20 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
25 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
50 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
23 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
48 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After G:

eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn / Sciarrino / RVW

52 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
48 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
41 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
52 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
45 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
52 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
37 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
45 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
23 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
38 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
37 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
56 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
25 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
49 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
23 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
48 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Rodrigo / Henze / Abrahamsen (nothing against the work, just the fact that it and Finissy and Dutilleux are stopping Rodrigo from being enshrined)

51 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
48 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
41 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
52 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
45 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
52 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
38 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
45 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
23 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
38 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
37 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
58 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
25 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
49 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
23 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
48 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After MoonlightSonata

Rodrigo/Finnissy/Dutilleux _[In a gesture to Moony and friends, I am pushing through a Rodrigo work I don't necessarily care about, in hopes to barter for the brilliance of Finnissy's piano repertoire. It would be on there anyway by now, had I not gone and gotten myself banned :/]_

51 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
48 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
41 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
51 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
45 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
*53 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)*
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
38 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
45 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
23 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
38 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
37 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
*60 Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)*
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
25 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
49 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
23 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
48 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
147. Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
148. Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
149. Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
150. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
151. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
152. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
153. Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
154. Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
155. Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
156. Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
157. Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
158. Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
159. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
160. Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
161. Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
162. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
163. Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
164. Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
165. Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
166. Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
167. Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
168. Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
169. Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
170. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
171. Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
172. Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
173. Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
174. Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
175. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
176. Berio: Rendering (1989)
177. Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
178. MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
179. Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
180. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
181. Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
182. Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
183. Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
184. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
185. Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
186. Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
187. Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
188. Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
189. Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
190. Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002) 
191. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
192. Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
193. Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
194. Donatoni: Hot (1989)
195. Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
196. Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
197. Reimann: Lear (1978)
198. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)

[Second-To-Last] New Board:

51 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
48 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
41 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
51 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
45 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
53 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
38 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
45 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
23 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
38 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
37 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
25 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
49 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
23 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
48 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

After nathanb:

Finnissy / Takemitsu / Dutilleux

51 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
48 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
41 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
50 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
45 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
55 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
28 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
38 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
45 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
23 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
38 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
37 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
26 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
49 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
23 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
48 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen junjungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Young / Glass

51 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
48 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
41 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
50 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
45 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
55 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
29 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
38 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
45 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
23 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
38 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
37 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
26 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
49 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
23 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
50 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen junjungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After trout:

ECT / Pend / Abra -1

50 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
48 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
41 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
50 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
45 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
57 Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
29 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
38 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
45 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
23 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
39 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
37 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
26 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
49 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
23 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
50 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen junjungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

Finnissy ECT enshrined methinks; if someone could oblige...

(smartphone too fiddly!)


----------



## Trout

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
147. Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
148. Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
149. Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
150. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
151. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
152. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
153. Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
154. Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
155. Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
156. Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
157. Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
158. Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
159. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
160. Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
161. Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
162. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
163. Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
164. Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
165. Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
166. Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
167. Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
168. Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
169. Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
170. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
171. Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
172. Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
173. Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
174. Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
175. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
176. Berio: Rendering (1989)
177. Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
178. MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
179. Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
180. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
181. Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
182. Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
183. Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
184. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
185. Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
186. Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
187. Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
188. Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
189. Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
190. Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002) 
191. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
192. Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
193. Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
194. Donatoni: Hot (1989)
195. Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
196. Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
197. Reimann: Lear (1978)
198. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
199. Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)


Last new board:

50 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
48 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
41 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
50 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
45 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
29 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
38 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
45 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
23 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
39 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
37 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
26 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
49 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
23 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
50 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen junjungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

The tension in the room is palpable!


----------



## GioCar

After dōgen

Dutilleux / Sciarrino / RVW


50 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
48 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
41 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
52 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
45 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
29 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
45 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
38 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
45 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
23 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
39 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
37 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
26 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
48 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
23 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
50 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen junjungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

After dogen

Abrahamsen: Schnee / Hartmann: Symphony No. 6

52 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
48 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
41 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
50 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
45 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
29 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
46 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
38 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
45 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
23 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
39 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
37 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
21 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
26 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
49 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
23 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
50 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen junjungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After StDior (Adding Giovanni's votes: Dutilleux / Sciarrino / RVW)

Abrahamsen / Rihm / Young

54 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
48 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
41 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
52 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
45 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
29 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
46 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
38 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
45 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
23 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
39 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
38 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
26 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
48 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
23 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
49 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen junjungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

deleted........


----------



## GioCar

deleted...............


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After deletions
VW / Dutilleux / Abrahamsen

53 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
48 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
41 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
53 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
45 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
29 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
46 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
38 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
45 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
23 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
39 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
38 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
22 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
26 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
50 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
23 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
49 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen junjungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Oooooh... it's so exciting!


----------



## Guest

My money's on Klinghoffer. I'm in for the long game.


----------



## Guest

After Moony

Abrahamsen/Sciarrino/Vaughan Williams

55 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
48 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
41 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
53 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
45 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
29 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
46 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
38 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
45 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
23 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
39 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
38 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
30 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
26 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
49 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
23 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
49 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen junjungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## ptr

After Nate

Wolfe/Schaeffer+Henry/Abrahamsen (just to drag out the painful end for a little while!)

54 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
48 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
41 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
53 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
45 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
29 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
46 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
38 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
45 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
23 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
39 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
38 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
26 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
49 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
25 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
49 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen junjungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

After ptr:

Lutoslawski / Penderecki / Reich -1

(You're right, just to drag out the painful end for a little while!)

54 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
48 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
41 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
53 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
45 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
29 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
46 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
38 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
47 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
23 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
40 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
38 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
26 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
49 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
25 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
49 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen junjungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After dogen
VW / Glass / Abrahamsen -1 (I wonder how long this will last )

53 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
48 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
41 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
53 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
45 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
46 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
38 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
47 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
23 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
40 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
38 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
26 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
51 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
25 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
49 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen junjungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GioCar

After MS

my horse starts sprinting again

Dutilleux / Rihm / VW

53 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
48 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
41 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
55 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
45 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
46 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
38 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
47 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
23 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
40 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
39 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
26 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
50 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
25 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
49 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen junjungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## PeterFromLA

After GioCar

Abrahamsen/Hartmann/Dutilleux

55 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
48 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
41 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
54 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
45 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
47 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
38 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
47 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
23 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
40 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
24 Reich: The Cave (1993)
39 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
26 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
50 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
25 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
49 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen junjungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Peter

Dutilleux / Reich

55 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
48 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
41 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
56 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
45 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
27 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
47 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
38 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
47 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
23 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
40 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
39 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
26 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
50 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
25 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
49 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
33 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen junjungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

I'm kinda feeling like I should stay out of this. Getting intense up in here. I probably prefer _Schnee_ to _Correspondances_, but I also think Dutilleux is certainly good enough to have more than one work on the board even if I feel it should be something more like _Symphony No. 2_ or _Ainsi La Nuit_ or _Métaboles_ though...]. I suppose I can at least use the down-vote to cement the two as the final contenders?

After Cygnenoir

Zimmermann/Ginastera/Vaughan Williams

55 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
12 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
48 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
41 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
56 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
45 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
28 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
47 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
38 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
47 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
23 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
40 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
39 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
26 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
49 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
25 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
49 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
35 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen junjungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

after nathanb

Abrahamsen / Klinghoffer / Duty

Schnee was my nom and I thought it was left for dead.

57 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
13 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
48 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
41 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
55 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
45 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
28 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
47 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
38 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
47 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
23 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
40 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
39 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
26 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
49 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
25 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
49 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
35 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen junjungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

GreenMamba said:


> Schnee was my nom and I thought it was left for dead.


Any idea who nommed Dutilleux? Maybe we need to make this a popularity contest?

Edit: Appears to be tdc. This will be a nail-biter. You each have two minutes for an affirmative and one minute for a rebuttal.


----------



## GreenMamba

nathanb said:


> Any idea who nommed Dutilleux? Maybe we need to make this a popularity contest?


Don't know, but let the record show that I supported Finnissy during his darkest moments when others were voting him down. And if this carries on too long, some "traditional" composer may surpass both of them.


----------



## Guest

GreenMamba said:


> Don't know, but let the record show that I supported Finnissy during his darkest moments when others were voting him down. And if this carries on too long, some "traditional" composer may surpass both of them.


Sold. Sorry tdc.


----------



## Guest

Also, a transmission from the ether:

A chronological list:

055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
155. Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
192. Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
198. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
160. Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
169. Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
151. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
167. Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
172. Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
163. Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
177. Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
189. Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
193. Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
150. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
154. Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
175. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
159. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
165. Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
187. Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
162. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
171. Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
174. Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-76)
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
180. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
197. Reimann: Lear (1978)
182. Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
168. Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
152. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
184. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
147. Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
164. Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
181. Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
199. Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
158. Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
191. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
195. Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
161. Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
176. Berio: Rendering (1989)
194. Donatoni: Hot (1989)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
178. MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
156. Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
166. Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
149. Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
173. Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
188. Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
153. Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
157. Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
190. Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002) 
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
185. Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
183. Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
148. Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
186. Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
179. Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
196. Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
170. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After nathanb's list
VW / Dutilleux / Abrahamsen -1

56 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
13 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
48 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
41 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
56 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
45 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
28 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
47 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
38 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
47 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
23 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
40 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
39 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
26 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
51 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
25 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
49 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
35 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen junjungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## StDior

after GreenMamba 

Abrahamsen: Schnee / Lutoslawski: String Quartet

59 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
13 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
48 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
41 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
55 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
45 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
28 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
47 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
38 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
48 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
23 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
40 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
39 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
26 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
49 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
25 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
49 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
35 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen junjungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

after st:

Abra / Kling / Duti -1

61 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
48 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
41 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
54 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
45 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988) 
28 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
47 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
38 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
48 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
23 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
40 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
39 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
26 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
49 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
25 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
49 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
35 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen junjungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## Guest

Number 200............(who wants the honour...?)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

001. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
002. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
003. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
004. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
005. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
006. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
007. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
008. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
009. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
010. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
011. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
012. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
013. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
014. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
015. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
016. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
017. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
018. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
019. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
020. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
021. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
022. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
023. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
024. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
025. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
026. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
027. Boulez: Répons (1984)
028. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
029. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
030. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
031. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
032. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
033. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
034. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
035. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
036. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
037. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
038. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
039. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
040. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
041. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
042. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
043. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
044. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
045. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
046. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
047. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
048. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
049. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
050. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
051. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
052. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
053. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
054. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
055. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
056. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
057. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
058. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
059. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
060. Riley: In C (1964)
061. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
062. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
063. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
064. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
065. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
066. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
067. Chin: Xi (1998)
068. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
069. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
070. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
071. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
072. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
073. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
074. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
075. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
076. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
077. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
078. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
079. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
080. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
081. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
082. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
083. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
084. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
085. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
086. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
087. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
088. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
089. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
090. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
091. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
092. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
093. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
094. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
095. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
096. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
097. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
098. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
099. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
147. Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
148. Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
149. Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
150. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
151. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956–58)
152. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
153. Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
154. Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
155. Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
156. Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
157. Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
158. Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
159. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
160. Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
161. Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
162. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
163. Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
164. Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
165. Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
166. Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
167. Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
168. Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
169. Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
170. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
171. Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
172. Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
173. Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
174. Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
175. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
176. Berio: Rendering (1989)
177. Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
178. MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
179. Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
180. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
181. Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
182. Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
183. Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
184. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
185. Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
186. Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
187. Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
188. Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
189. Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
190. Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002) 
191. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
192. Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
193. Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
194. Donatoni: Hot (1989)
195. Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
196. Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
197. Reimann: Lear (1978)
198. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
199. Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
200. Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)

And so the list is complete! Now the honourable mentions - how are we doing that? All the works on the board, or just the higher-scoring ones?


----------



## Guest

IMO: all of them. It's only a short list, made with love!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Honourable Mentions:

Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
Finnissy: Red Earth (1988) 
Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
Henze: Requiem (1993)
Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
Mompou: Música callada (1959)
Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
Reich: The Cave (1993)
Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
Zimmermann: Requiem für einen junjungen Dichter (1969)


Would a kindly mod please add this to the Top Recommended Lists sticky thread?


----------



## ptr

I'm appalled that the voting ended before I had a chance to vote today! 

/ptr


----------



## StDior

Not finished yet. #4813 message was left out unfortunately.


----------



## StDior

After dogen and including MoonlightSonata's votes (#4813) the current boerd:

60 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
48 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
41 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
55 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
45 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
28 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
47 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
38 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
48 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
23 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
40 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
39 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
23 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
26 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
51 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
25 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
49 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
35 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen junjungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Oh dear... I didn't notice that. Never mind, I shall retract my vote if necessary.


----------



## GioCar

After StDior's amendments 

Sciarrino / Birtwistle / RVW

just to give ptr a chance today

60 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
14 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
48 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
55 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
45 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
28 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
47 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
38 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
48 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
23 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
40 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
39 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
25 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
26 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
50 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
25 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
49 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
35 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen junjungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## GreenMamba

OK, I"m really consuded. Abrahamsen is listed as both #200 and honorable mention, but we now have a current board.

After GioCar, I'll go with...

Abrahamsen / Mompou

...which I think resolves any doubts.

*62 Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)
*14 Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (1991)
48 Adams: Doctor Atomic (2005)
36 Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Piano (1999)
42 Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)
*55 Dutilleux: Correspondances (2003)
*45 eRikm/Ferrari/Lehn: Les Protorhythmiques (2007)
38 Finnissy: Red Earth (1988)
28 Ginastera: Harp Concerto (1965)
30 Glass: Satyagraha (1979)
14 Gould: Symphony No. 4 "West Point" (1952)
47 Hartmann: Symphony No. 6 (1953)
38 Henze: Requiem (1993)
31 Hindemith: Symphony in Bb (1951)
26 Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)
48 Lutoslawski: String Quartet (1964)
24 Mompou: Música callada (1959)
40 Penderecki: Symphony No. 1 (1973)
27 Persichetti: Symphony for Band (Sym. no.6), op.69, (1956)
25 Reich: The Cave (1993)
39 Rihm: Tutuguri (1980-82)
31 Schaeffer/Henry: Orphee 53 (1953)
25 Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici (1996-98)
40 Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues Op.87 (1951)
27 Shostakovich: Symphony #14 (1969)
26 Takemitsu: Spirit Garden (1994)
50 Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 (1952)
25 Wolfe: Arsenal of Democracy (1993)
49 Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (1964-present)
35 Zimmermann: Requiem für einen junjungen Dichter (1969)


----------



## mmsbls

I have added the list to the sticky thread with the TC Top recommendations. If anyone finds errors please let me know.


----------



## mmsbls

This game was both fun and very educational for me. As usual with these games, I find new works that I enjoy. Sometimes these works are ones I had never heard before. Other times they are works I had heard and disliked only to later find that I now quite like them. Some examples are:

New works: 
Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York"
Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5

Works I knew I “disliked” but now like:
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3
Schnittke: Requiem, Concerto Grosso No. 2
Haas: Maybe everything? At any rate Limited Approximations, String Quartet 3, and In Vain all shocked me with how compelling they are. 

I’d like to thank everyone that participated in the Post 1950 Works voting. I believe the list below includes all voters (please let me know if I’ve excluded someone or spelled a username incorrectly). Before we started I would never have guessed that 56 members would participate. I simply can’t say how much I enjoyed listening to both the new and the old (to me) works that were nominated. I certainly did not enjoy them all, but I was eager to sample each new work hoping to find something new to treasure. Thank you all very much.

20centrifuge
Aecio
Albert7
arpeggio
ArtMusic
Azol
Becca
BelCantoGuy
Blancrocher
brotagonist
calvinpv
Celloman
ComposerOfAvantGarde
contra7
Cygnenoir
DeutscherFan
dogen
dzc4627
GioCar
GreenMamba
Hmmbug
isorhythm
KenOC
Lord Lance
maestro267
MagneticGhost
Mahlerian
Mika
mmsbls
MoonlightSonata
MrTortoise
Muse Wanderer
musicrom
nathanb
Nereffid
omega
PaulieGatto
PeterFromLA
Proms Fanatic
ptr
realdealblues
Richannes Wrahms
science
Selby
senza sordino
SeptimalTritone
SimonNZ
Skilmarilion
StDior
SuperTonic
tdc
tortkis
Trout
TurnaboutVox
Weston
Winged Wolf


----------



## ptr

Thanks to You to mmsbls and all other participants! This has been great fun! What next?

/ptr


----------



## PeterFromLA

Schnittke and Ligeti congratulating each other on their showing:


----------



## Guest

This project has rocked my musical world. Thanks to everyone, including Moony as the germinator. This came at just the right time for me, at just the moment I was realising that 20/21 C music was something fresh and exciting.
I've listened my *** off to works as they piled onto the board, sometimes to be followed by CD purchases. 
I shall refer to this list often.
Thanks again. Great fun. Great education.


----------



## Cygnenoir

It's been a pleasure playing with you, guys. This list will work as an inspirational source way into the future. In 35 years we will do a Post 2000-list, looking forward to that!


----------



## tdc

nathanb said:


> You each have two minutes for an affirmative and one minute for a rebuttal.


I was good with either work getting in, so I left it up to everyone else to decide.

That was a fun experience and I discovered a lot of excellent works, thanks all!


----------

